# Zeigt her eure GT Räder - Teil 1



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Reyk (1. Dezember 2009)

Zeigt her eure Räder.
Stellt eute Bilder eurer GT Räder hier rein. 
Ich poste hier mal zu Beginn ein Bild meines GT Zaskars
(Das ich leider nicht mehr habe )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Darrell (1. Dezember 2009)

feiner Panzer!!trotzdem iwie schlank...


----------



## Kruko (1. Dezember 2009)

So, dann wollen wir mal den neuen Thread mit Leben bzw. mit Bildern befüllen. Ist zwar nichts wirklich Neues, aber schön finde ich meine Schätzchen trotzdem 

Xizang





Psyclone





Zaskar LE





Bravado





Zaskar re-issue





Terramoto





XCR LE





STS DH





LTS 3000 DS





ZR Lotto pro





Bei den anderen muss ich erst mal neue Bilder machen, da sich dort doch etwas mehr verändert hat


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Dezember 2009)

Das XCR ist wirklich super!


----------



## divergent! (1. Dezember 2009)

ich finde das bravado knallt richtig gut. wollte mein lts eigentlich auch in neongelb lackieren lassen aber hab mich jetzt während der umbauphase doch zum bewährten schwarz-rot-silber muster wieder festgefressen. neongelb wird was anderes


----------



## MKAB (2. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt das "Zaskar re-issue" richtig gut... 
Sieht schon sehr edel bzw. "race-ig" aus 

Hier mal ein low-quality Handy-Foto meines 96er Zaskars, dass ich mit 
Hilfe einiger Forums-Mitglieder diesen Sommer/Herbst aufbauen konnte
(Aufbau- und Vorstellungsthread kommt, sobald ich Zeit für richtige Fotos habe):





...wollte es sehr dezent und clean halten (also nur schwarz/silber).
Einige Teile sind "Übergangslösungen", die dann ausgetauscht werden sollen 

Viel Spaß beim Spaß*


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Dezember 2009)

meinen race-panzer muss ich einfach nochmal posten 





und das karakoram kann auch nich schaden.


----------



## gt-kolli (2. Dezember 2009)

schöne GT´s welche Größe hat eigendlich die Sattelstütze 
vom Zaskar re-issue?


----------



## Kruko (2. Dezember 2009)

Die Stütze hat einen Durchmesser von 31,6 mm.

Leute, ich will mehr Bilder hier sehen. Jetzt haben wir ja mal die Möglichkeit alle aktuellen Bikes hier gesammelt zu posten und kaum einer hängt sich dran. Ich will Räder sehen


----------



## Rennkram (2. Dezember 2009)

Wird noch einiges getauscht. 
Kurbel, Stütze, Sattel, Lenker, Bremsen, Laufräder...
Der Dämpfer braucht einen Service, Zugstufe lässt sich nicht verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (2. Dezember 2009)

O.K., dann auch noch mal mein Schätzchen:

hier den Ursprung aus USA:





dann nach der Neupulverung:





Und das war das Ergebnis:


----------



## cyclery.de (2. Dezember 2009)

Mein DHi 2007:









Wurde die letzten 1,5 Jahre aber ohne Deemax gefahren (nun kommen sie wieder rein ).


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Dezember 2009)

Dann zeig ich mein meist genutztes Rad doch auch nochmal:


----------



## goegolo (3. Dezember 2009)

Das bei mir aktuell stark frequentierte 96er Modell:


----------



## Stemmel (3. Dezember 2009)

was modernes


----------



## mani.r (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein Sanction:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. Dezember 2009)

ich hab meinen traktor heute mal in schwarz weiß abgelichtet













und natürlich darf das schrecklichste gt ( gerade im umbau ) nicht fehlen:





alex....so besser?


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Dezember 2009)

mach doch wenigstens mal große bilder...da hat man mehr davon.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. Dezember 2009)

Alteisen






und prost



wenn noch jemand einen Rizer in schwarz der 45 bis 60 mm hoch baut übrig hat, bitte melden


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

das karakoram ist hübsch aber sag mal....sehe ich da neongelbe hs33 hebel und normale cantis oder färbt bei mir die arbeit ab und ich werd langsam irre???

klär mich mal auf


----------



## kingmoe (4. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das karakoram ist hübsch aber sag mal....sehe ich da neongelbe hs33 hebel und normale cantis oder färbt bei mir die arbeit ab und ich werd langsam irre???
> 
> klär mich mal auf



Naja, HS können es ja nicht sein, werden wohl old school Hebel wie z.B. Odyssey Paralever sein oder Ähnliche.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Dezember 2009)

die lösung ist doch ordnungsgemäß im pfotoalbum





@florian: ja, viel besser.


----------



## divergent! (4. Dezember 2009)

tschuljung hab früh noch keinen denkapparat an, da kam mir nicht die idee ins album zu schauen.ihr wisst ja wie das ist. in den ersten 6 arbeitstunden ist man zu nix zu gebrauchen weils hirn nicht läuft und bei den 6 letzten arbeitsstunden hat man die schnauze voll.achja, geile hebel.

der aufbau fetzt.


----------



## SplashingKrusty (4. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein Zassi mit ein paar neuen Teilen (sorry für den Blaustich):






- Laufradsatz von Felix(Light-Wolf) : Acros 74 Naben, Dt-Revo/Comp Speichen, FRM388 Felgen, Sapim Polyax Nippel

- Hope Schnellspanner

- Truvativ Noir Kurbel


----------



## Rennkram (5. Dezember 2009)

Kurbel, Lenker, Stütze, Sattel.
Das Rad fährt sich klasse! Spricht besser an und wippt weniger beim Treten als mein i-drive. Nur der Pedalrückschlag nervt 
Ich denke, ich kann den Federweg vorne auf 80mm hochschrauben. Im Moment sinds 60mm.


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

sieht echt schick aus! die gabel würde ich persönlich gegen was schöneres tauschen. ne alte judy dh mit polierten tauchrohren wär fein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (5. Dezember 2009)

Danke.
Ich mag die Technik der 2000er Judys. Eine SL oder Race wäre fein 
Die dann poliert


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

die "neueren" judys sind doch sackschwer. wie wärs mit ner sid?


----------



## Rennkram (5. Dezember 2009)

Die Judys bis 2000 sind nicht schwerer als die alten. Mit Luftfedergabeln hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Stahlfedern sprechen einfach besser an. 
Stahlfedern im offenen Ölbad ist für mich die beste Technik. Neuere Gabeln ala Reba.. bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Die 2000er Judy funktioniert auf jedenfall besser als eine 2005er Fox, 2002er psylo


----------



## divergent! (5. Dezember 2009)

na gut. aber wie gesagt poliert würde sicher noch feiner aussehen. aber das hast du ja scheinbar eh noch vor

achso was mir grad einfällt. an alle lts uns sts fahrer. kommt es bei euch auch nach ner gewissen laufzeit dazu daß sich der untere bolzen der schwinge richtung kettenblatt schiebt?

bei meinem ist das so. wenn ich mit dem rad etwa 400km unterwegs war schaut der untere bolzen der schwinge ( am tretlager der ) etwa 3mm nach rechts raus. den kloppe ich dann rein und es ist wieder gut. habt ihr ne idee wie ich das beheben könnte? hab überlegt nen kabelbinder duch den bolzen zu machen, dann dürfte der nicht mehr rutschen.


----------



## Rennkram (5. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir jetzt nicht, werd ich mal beobachten.


----------



## gremlino (5. Dezember 2009)

*Dann werd ich mal mein LTS zum besten geben:*





















































*Allerdings anstelle dem Rockshox jetzt mit Fox und die Judy ohne Faltenbälge.....:*


----------



## Rennkram (5. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Rad und klasse Fotos


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2009)

Mein 93er Zaskar in - wie unschwer zu erkennen - der Farbe Purple 





Mittlerweile wurde einiges geändert :
Die Manitou flog wegen fehlender Performance raus und wurde gegen ne Judy ersetzt - Sattel ist jetzt ein Flite und Vorbau ein Syncros 
Ich werd mal versuchen die Tage aktuelle Bilder nachzulegen , aber bei diesem Bild kommt die Farbe einfach perfekt rüber


----------



## schallundrauch (6. Dezember 2009)

Sehe ich da etwa silberne Nippel?

Wie inkonsequent


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

das zaskar ist einfach nur geil....was anderes fällt mir da schlichtweg nicht ein. fast zu schön um zu fahren aber auch wieder so schön um damit gesehen zu werden.


----------



## Ketterechts (6. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> das zaskar ist einfach nur geil....was anderes fällt mir da schlichtweg nicht ein. fast zu schön um zu fahren aber auch wieder so schön um damit gesehen zu werden.



Danke fürs Kompliment .
Es wird gefahren , deshalb auch der Austausch der Gabel . Achja , auch die Syncros Stütze musste weichen und zwar einer Moby mit purplefarbener Klemmung 

Und wegen der silbernen Nippel - zu viel Elöxal verdirbt nur den Auftritt , deshalb ist auch der Lenker schwarz .


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

welche farbe hat jetzt die aktuelle gabel?


----------



## Krank (6. Dezember 2009)

Hier mein GT


----------



## divergent! (6. Dezember 2009)

watn moped


----------



## Triturbo (6. Dezember 2009)

Genau mein Ding, richtig geiles Teil!

Gilt für das Zassi und das Monster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krank (6. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> watn moped



Nee, aber fast so schwer


----------



## cyclery.de (7. Dezember 2009)

Ja, das IT-1 von 2006 ist schon eine Schönheit


----------



## kingmoe (7. Dezember 2009)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Ja, das IT-1 von 2006 ist schon eine Schönheit



Jep, definitiv. Immer, wenn ich bei CNC bin, schleiche ich um das 06er rum, aber (leider) brauche ich wirklich kein "Big Bike" mehr... 

http://cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=1446&osCsid=61755a28f24ceb5bc8a1dba6c1e60cd7


----------



## DefektesKind (7. Dezember 2009)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Danke.
> Ich mag die Technik der 2000er Judys. Eine SL oder Race wäre fein
> Die dann poliert



Fox Vanilla 80mm


----------



## Rennkram (7. Dezember 2009)

Naja, es sollte schon eine klassisch aussehende Forke mit schwarzem oder silbernem Casting sein. Die Alten Fox gab es glaub ich nur in diesem hässlichen Grau 
Seit wann produziert Fox überhaupt Gabeln?

Die Judy funzt wirklich ausgesprochen gut. Supersensibel, nutzt den vollen FW, geringe Bauhöhe, lässt sich sehr gut einstellen und ich kann sie komplett selber warten. Dazu gute Ersatzteilversorgung..
Da ich eh keine Disc fahre, brauche ich keine steifere Gabel.

Nein, ich bin nicht beratungsresistent


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Dezember 2009)

das lts von gremlino is echt schick.
polierte hs33, roter flite kevlar, fesche stütze...sehr fein.

der pörpelbomber fetzt natürlich immernoch.

und so ein it-1 hab ich mal vor 2-3jahren im urlaub in neuseeland begrabbelt.
stand was von 3000dollar dran...1500euro wären das beim jetzigen umrechnungskurs


----------



## gremlino (7. Dezember 2009)

@aggressor2: Danke  Aber kleine Korrektur, ist ne HS22 
Vor allem hat die Bremse dieses Jahr *15 Jahre Dienstjubiläum!!!!* Fällt mir gerade mal so auf  Ein Hoch auf Magura


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Dezember 2009)

gremlino schrieb:


> @aggressor2: Danke  Aber kleine Korrektur, ist ne HS22
> Vor allem hat die Bremse dieses Jahr *15 Jahre Dienstjubiläum!!!!* Fällt mir gerade mal so auf  Ein Hoch auf Magura



von mir aus auch hs22...


----------



## giglio rosso (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab ein Richter. Ich hab ein Richter. Ich hab ein Richter.....

Ich kann es noch gar niicht fassen. Heute mit der Spedition angekommen. Schaut erst mal ganz gut aus. Zunächst ein erstes Bild. Später natürlich mehr. Ist wohl ein 92er. Die originale (?) MAG 20 wurde gegen eine MAG 21 getauscht.

Aber wie gesagt: Teileliste, Infos und bessere Bilder später


----------



## divergent! (8. Dezember 2009)

cool. bitte genau so lassen...sieht schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (8. Dezember 2009)

Bist Du Dir sicher das die MAG 20 original war?
Mein 92´hat eine Paoli Gabel


----------



## kingmoe (8. Dezember 2009)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bist Du Dir sicher das die MAG 20 original war?
> Mein 92´hat eine Paoli Gabel



Mag 20 ist schon richtig.


----------



## reut81 (9. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 
das sind ja richtig schöne dinger die ihr da zusammengestellt habt, würde bilder meines zaskars gern beisteuern, aber bevor ich dazu kam foto´s zu machen hat man meine kellertür aufgebrochen und sich aus dem staub gemacht...
bin nicht mal selber damit gefahren, unfaßbar oder???
jedenfalls Glückwunsch demjenigen der es hat, da steckte nicht nur ne menge geld drin, sondern wie sich das beim aufbau eines zaskars gehört auch jede menge LIEBE...
hat einer von euch nen tipp wo ich einen neuen zaskar rahmen in 18 zoll herbekomme, 
ich geb nicht auf mit meinem wunsch ein zaskar zu besitzen und ihm einmal das bergische land zu zeigen ;o)
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen oder hat in der hintersten ecke nen rahmen der überhaupt nicht genutzt wird, denn dazu isser doch zu schade...
Vielen dank im Vorraus


----------



## divergent! (9. Dezember 2009)

suchst du ein aktuelles oder eher ein altes?

die aktuellen bekommst du zu super preisen bei cyclery.

die alten in der bucht oder hier im verkaufs/suche abteil.


----------



## lyteka (9. Dezember 2009)

Winterprojekt 
GT i-drive Marathon
im zartem "Grün" ...


----------



## reut81 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ne ne nix neues!!!
 Baujahr 93 bis maximum 99...
will ein original!!!
Suche schon seit wochen, alles 16" 19" oder 20" 
macht ein echt fertig...


----------



## goegolo (9. Dezember 2009)

reut81 schrieb:


> Ne ne nix neues!!!
> Baujahr 93 bis maximum 99...
> will ein original!!!
> Suche schon seit wochen, alles 16" 19" oder 20"
> macht ein echt fertig...



So ein altes Zaskar in 16"-19" hätte ich auch gerne, die Preise in der Bucht sind mir aber zu krass momentan. Nach der Weihnachtseuphorie wird das hoffentlich besser.


----------



## reut81 (9. Dezember 2009)

ich hatte ja nen schwarz eloxierten bei ebay fÃ¼r 180 â¬ erwischt, allerdings war der 19" und mir persÃ¶nlich ( 1,78m ) etwas zu groÃ, daher 18" und eigentlich will ich auch lieber poliert... soviel wÃ¼nsche auf einmal... glaub so eins kriegt nicht mal der weihnachtsmann hin...
der einzige vorteil beim schwarzen war, das ich ihn wieder fÃ¼r 230 â¬ losgeworden bin...aber der war echt luppi....


----------



## Sascha123 (9. Dezember 2009)

Nen alten Zaskarrahmen bekommt man bei entsprechender Hartnäckigkeit und Geduld immer. Allerdings wird es meiner Meinung nach auch immer schwieriger einen im perfekten Zustand zu bekommen. 

Die GTs wurden ja damals auch gefahren und standen nicht wie die Kleins im Keller. Noch ein paar Jahre und die gut erhaltenen Exemplare kann keiner mehr bezahlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reut81 (9. Dezember 2009)

*In der Regel sind die ja auch unkaputtbar.*.. 
Hartnäckig bin ich, nur Gedult fehlt mir...Aber die momentane Preistreiberei geh ich dennoch nicht mit. 
Perfekt muß es ja nicht mal sein, nur gerade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




und nach möglichkeit keine riesigen Dellen oder gar risse...
Hab bei ebay im Ausland n 18" komplettbike gefunden, allerdings hat der den Rahmen lackiert!!!??? 
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man ein Zaskar immer im Originalfarbe lassen, oder Ihn höchstens neu eloxieren lassen... 
man lackiert ja auch keine Oldtimer von 1900 in Ferrarirot oder verziert Ihn mit Frontspoilern... man sollte sie im urzustand lassen und gut pflegen sonst verlieren sie ihren Wert und die Persönlichkeit... 
ABER gefahren werden sollte es trotzdem!!!
Ich glaub ist schon langsam spät für mich ich fang schon wieder an rumzuphilosophieren...


----------



## Stemmel (9. Dezember 2009)

lyteka schrieb:


> Winterprojekt
> GT i-drive Marathon
> im zartem "Grün" ...



Wow, was für eine Farbe! Ist die 'in echt' auch so? 

Natürlich was zu meckern: Die Hörnchen gefallen mir an dem Rad gar nicht...


----------



## giglio rosso (9. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> cool. bitte genau so lassen...sieht schön aus



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Ich wollte ein von der Substanz her GUTES. Und ich habe ein gutes bekommen. Und jetzt hab ich den Salat: So wie es ist, ist es echt klasse. Mit USA Originalrechnung und Importdokumenten von 1992. Alle Originalteile dran - oder vorhanden. Bisher habe ich nur die Chen Shin Reifen als nicht original erkannt....


ABER ICH WILL ES FAHREN!!!! So wie ich mein Borrego fahre. Siehe Anhang.

Und dazu ist es eigentlich zu schade. So wie es ist. Meine Planung:
Runterstrippen bis auf Rahmen und U-brake. Dann wieder mit klassischen oder neuen (aber optisch weiterhin schlichten) Teilen wieder aufbauen. Vielleicht sogar mit einer gekürzten, modernen Federgabel (technisch komplex aber machbar). 

Die Originalteile in eine Kiste und wegschließen.



Na, ich hab bis zum Frühjahr noch etwas Bedenkzeit.


----------



## zaskar-le (9. Dezember 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> ABER ICH WILL ES FAHREN!!!!



...das geht doch auch mit alten Originalteilen - sogar besser, als manche denken. Ich würde es so lassen. Die Teile sind gebaut worden, um die Welt zu sehen, sie werden halten und Du wirst viel Spaß haben. Die letzte Performance kannst Du dann zwar nicht herauskitzeln (z.B. Gabel), dafür bekommst Du das Fahrgefühl, das einfach zu einem solch alten Rahmen gehört - und das ist unwiderstehlich. Ich fänd's schade, den Aufbau auseinander zu reißen.

Es ist ja auch nicht so, dass die Teile unwiederbringlich sind; alte GT-Teile findet man mit ein wenig Geduld doch noch recht ordentlich, wenn mal ein Defekt auftritt oder Du es in einigen Jahren zum Ruhestand mit neuen alten Teilen entsprechend Katalog belohnen möchtest. 

So lassen!


----------



## ohneworte (9. Dezember 2009)

lyteka schrieb:


> Winterprojekt
> GT i-drive Marathon
> im zartem "Grün" ...



War das nicht im Original mit der kawagrünen SID World Cup mit Carbonbrücke ausgestattet?


----------



## giglio rosso (9. Dezember 2009)

Mein Richterchen ist laut US Originalrechnung und Importbescheinigung etc. ein 1992er.

In meinem US-Originalkatalog von 92 ist ein Tange MTB double butted Rahmen für das Richter spezifiziert.

An meinem Rahmen klebt aber ein Tue Tremper GTX Aufkleberchen - der Patina nach schon ab Kauf. US Radhändler mit übertriebenem Nationalstolz? Oder gab es da mehrere Ausführungen?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Dezember 2009)

1992 was the first year of the groove tube top tube.  All of the models that had a three cable groove tube top tube had a True Temper top tube as they held tha patent for the top tube.  The other tubes on the bike may have been Tange double butted tubing....or it's possible the Tange tubing was not available at production time and another tubing was ok'd by GT to use.  Known as a running change.  More pictures of your bike would help.  I just received a 1992 Bravado that also has the True Temper GTX tubing decal on the frame but I believe the rest of the tubing is actually Tange Prestige.


----------



## lyteka (10. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> War das nicht im Original mit der kawagrünen SID World Cup mit Carbonbrücke ausgestattet?



Ja und mit "grünem" Hinterbau...
Gabel ist auch noch da, nur Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau sind leider gebrochen,
daher dieser wilde Mix aus Neuteilen 




Stemmel schrieb:


> Wow, was für eine Farbe! Ist die 'in echt' auch so?
> 
> Natürlich was zu meckern: Die Hörnchen gefallen mir an dem Rad gar nicht...



Ist ein richtig schönes "Giftgrün"...leider gibt es den passenden Hinterbau nicht mehr 
PS: Bin ja froh, das du nicht über die Sattelstütze meckerst


----------



## cleiende (10. Dezember 2009)

giglio rosso schrieb:


> Genau das ist ja das Problem. Ich wollte ein von der Substanz her GUTES. Und ich habe ein gutes bekommen. Und jetzt hab ich den Salat: So wie es ist, ist es echt klasse. Mit USA Originalrechnung und Importdokumenten von 1992. Alle Originalteile dran - oder vorhanden. Bisher habe ich nur die Chen Shin Reifen als nicht original erkannt....
> 
> 
> ABER ICH WILL ES FAHREN!!!! So wie ich mein Borrego fahre. Siehe Anhang.
> ...



Lass es so und besorg Dir ggfs halt nen Satz Kettenblätter und Ritzel als Verschleissteile. Man kann wunderbar mit dem 17 Jahre alten Zeug rumfahren und das ist auch alles aufeinander abgestimmt.
Kleb halt ggfs Lackschutzfolie vom Moped unter das Unterrohr damit keine Tränen wegen Steinschlag kommen.
Aber ansonsten lass es bloss so wie es ist. Umbauten mit Hollowtech und Lefty überlass bitte Anderen.


----------



## Stemmel (10. Dezember 2009)

lyteka schrieb:


> Ist ein richtig schönes "Giftgrün"...leider gibt es den passenden Hinterbau nicht mehr
> PS: Bin ja froh, das du nicht über die Sattelstütze meckerst



Nun ja, die Sattelstütze... Nee, dazu sage ich nichts!  Die Hörnchen sehen so gelb aus gegen das grün, deshalb passen die für mich gar nicht. 

Kannst Du den Hinterbau nicht pulvern lassen? KHUJAND aus dem Forum macht so etwas (siehe GALERIE - PULVERBESCHICHTUNGSTHREAD). GT-Hinterland hat doch seinen 'Oskar' auch giftgrün dort pulvern lassen.

klick hier


----------



## lyteka (10. Dezember 2009)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Nun ja, die Sattelstütze... Nee, dazu sage ich nichts!  Die Hörnchen sehen so gelb aus gegen das grün, deshalb passen die für mich gar nicht.
> 
> Kannst Du den Hinterbau nicht pulvern lassen? KHUJAND aus dem Forum macht so etwas (siehe GALERIE - PULVERBESCHICHTUNGSTHREAD).



Hallo und vielen Dank für den Hinweis.
Aber ist sicher ein Aufwand, den Hinterbau zu entlacken und dann den Farbton noch genau zu treffen... aber mal sehen 
Die Ergon-Griffe sehen auf dem Foto schon gelb aus, sind aber real doch eher "grün". Liegt sicher am Blitzlicht...





Hier rechts it´s schon besser.... aber ob sie drann bleibenn...??


----------



## Stemmel (10. Dezember 2009)

Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander, aber ich liebe meine Ergon-Griffe auch





 

und wegen des Farbtones: Einfach mal eine RAL-Karte besorgen


----------



## ohneworte (10. Dezember 2009)

lyteka schrieb:


> Ja und mit "grünem" Hinterbau...
> Gabel ist auch noch da, nur Hauptrahmen und Hinterbau sind leider gebrochen,
> daher dieser wilde Mix aus Neuteilen
> 
> ...



Moin,

stimmt, das mit dem Hinterbau ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen! Das muss ansonsten ein 2003er Modell sein. Ich habe die Karre mal ein paar Tage als Muster gehabt (ich hab zu dem Zeitpunkt unter anderem GT's verkaufen dürfen)!

War schon geil und auffällig und konnte ich mir zu dem Zeitpunkt für den eigenen Bedarf leider nicht leisten! Ich glaube das lag bei  5.699,- im Preis.

Gruss
Jens


----------



## lyteka (11. Dezember 2009)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> stimmt, das mit dem Hinterbau ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen! Das muss ansonsten ein 2003er Modell sein. Ich habe die Karre mal ein paar Tage als Muster gehabt (ich hab zu dem Zeitpunkt unter anderem GT's verkaufen dürfen)!
> 
> ...



Hi,
ja,  war das 2003er Premium-Modell...
Hatte es damals etwas günstiger bekommen, nur irgendwie hat das Ganze nicht gehalten. 1x Hauptrahmen gewechselt, den Hinterbau 2x und die Gabelkrone ist auch noch gebrochen.
Aber die Gesamtoptik war einfach super...und leicht war es  
Nun der, sagen wir, 2. Versuch


----------



## ohneworte (12. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

es gab zu dem Zeitpunkt 3 Rahmenwertigkeiten:

Kategorie A: GT I-Drive Marathon und I-Drive Pro (letzteres in D nur als Rahmen erhältlich)

Kategorie B: I-Drive 0.0, 1.0, 2.0

Kategorie C: I-Drive 3.0 (die weiteren preiswerteren Modelle gab es in D weder als Rad noch als Rahmenkit)

Gruss
Jens


----------



## muttipullover (12. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein verflossenes:







Es mußte meinem Rocky Mountain Element weichen. Mich würde mal interessieren was aus dem Rahmen geworden ist. 
Er ist doch hier im Forum geblieben.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (13. Dezember 2009)

geholt, geputzt und festgestellt, dass außer den spinnweben in den speichen alles prima ist. topzustand für das baujahr (97)...




makellose decals und originalausstattung bis zur letzten schraube (oder hier den gt hörnchen)




mal schauen, was ich damit mache...


----------



## athlet1 (15. Dezember 2009)

muttipullover schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was aus dem Rahmen geworden ist. Er ist doch hier im Forum geblieben.



Im Moment steht er leider unfertig im Keller, Teile sind zwar alle da, aber zum zusammenbauen bin ich noch net gekommen

Grüße


----------



## Scottbiker68 (15. Dezember 2009)

@insanerider

Genau so ein Terramoto aus 97 hab ich dieses Jahr günstig bekommen.Es war fast wie neu.Werde die Komponenten komplett entfernen und dem Rad einen ordentlichen Laufradsatz sowie Stilgrechte Syncros Parts sowie die alte XTR spendieren.Die passende Gabel,eine Judy SL 96 (ladenneu !) hab ich schon ergattern können.Hab ihr die XXX Dichtungen sowie eine White Brothers Dämpfungspatrone mit Stahlfedern verpasst.Die Gabel ist nicht mehr wiederzuerkennen.

Viel Spass mit dem Rad.


----------



## neuroncrust (15. Dezember 2009)

Zuwachs!

Hier im Forum gekauft, ein wunderschönes Lightning. Damals gab es mal das Angebot eines Titanrades zum erschwinglichen Preis (immer noch 3500 DM) durch Mittelklasseausstattung, das ist eines davon. Sobald die Kasse wieder stimmt, wird es mit hochklassigen Komponenten aufgebaut. Aber fahren tuts jetzt auch schon 

Nachdem ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum eine Diskussion hatte, ob man so einen Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten kann, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen: Man kann, und ich werds tun. 

Noch eine Frage an die Cracks: Die Rahmennr. lautet S7IY00080. Weiß einer, aus welchem Jahr das Rad stammt? Und kann man das matte Finish des Rahmens irgendwann mal wieder aufarbeiten? Wie wird das gemacht?

Es steht übrigens im Moment im Schlafzimmer 

P.S. Sorry für die riesigen Bilder, bei mir passen die nicht mal auf den Bildschirm. Ich bessere bei Gelegeheit nach...

P.P.S. Das Verflossene von muttipullover ist der Hammer!


----------



## zaskar-le (15. Dezember 2009)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage an die Cracks: Die Rahmennr. lautet S7IY00080. Weiß einer, aus welchem Jahr das Rad stammt?



Da es das Lightning nur 1997 gab, ist das leicht beantwortet 

Schöner Rahmen. Schade mit der Disc.


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

glückwunsch zum lightning! ein wirklich toller rahmen 



neuroncrust schrieb:


> Nachdem ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum eine Diskussion hatte, ob man so einen Rahmen mit Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten kann, bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen: Man kann, und ich werds tun.



eigentlich keine grosse sache, du brauchst einfach nur eine andere gabel 






im ernst. seit ich die disc vorne habe, geht mir der gedanke auch nicht mehr so recht aus dem kopf...

@christian: ist ja irgendwie schon ein klassiker, aber mit 97 doch eher knapp an der disc-ära vorbei. deshalb fände ich das schon noch legitim.


----------



## Kruko (16. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


>



Ups, ist mir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen  Aber Du hättest wenigstens einen schwarzen Kabelbinder bei der Bremsbrücke nehmen können  So eine lieblose Arbeit ist man von Dir nicht gewöhnt.


----------



## divergent! (16. Dezember 2009)

da musste es bestimmt schnell gehen

sagt mal so nebenbei kennt ihr nen aluschweißer der mir am backwoods einige dinge umeseln könnte?

umeseln heißt: discaufnahme + "verstärkungsblech" zw sitz- und kettenstrebe, sowie 2 zuganschläge anbringen?

irgend ne aluschmiede die sowas macht?


----------



## Kruko (16. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der Backwoods aus 7000'er Alu ist, wäre Nicolai eine sehr gute Adresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. Dezember 2009)

ok die sagen mir was.woran sehe ich das mit dem alu?

rahmennummer ist:

sk5k03429

so rein interessehalber....was sagt mir die nummer eigentlich noch so schönes?


----------



## divergent! (16. Dezember 2009)

ah alles klar, glotzen uff...im ausfaller steht ne 7005...ich nehme mal an das passt.


----------



## Kruko (16. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> rahmennummer ist:
> 
> sk5k03429
> 
> so rein interessehalber....was sagt mir die nummer eigentlich noch so schönes?



Sagt Dir z. B. das Baujahr  

Ist für Dein Backwoods 1995


----------



## neuroncrust (16. Dezember 2009)

Tja, über die Nachrüstung alter Rahmen mit Disc hinten lässt sich trefflich streiten 

Und dann kann man sich noch in die Wolle kriegen, ob man nen Adapter nimmt oder was dranschweißt: Ring frei!


----------



## divergent! (16. Dezember 2009)

ich hab da nur mal wieder ne nette idee die mich seit letzter nacht nicht loslässt. und da mein backwoods projekt so wie ich es vorhatte eh nix wird mach ich das ganze etwas anders.

überlege halt nur ob ich hinten mal ausnahmsweise ne schaltung mache oder doch wieder ssp.........................


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2009)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ups, ist mir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen  Aber Du hättest wenigstens einen schwarzen Kabelbinder bei der Bremsbrücke nehmen können  So eine lieblose Arbeit ist man von Dir nicht gewöhnt.



bei den pedanten () im ti-forum habe ich gleich noch angemerkt, dass der kabelbinder eine notoperation in singlestophs treppenhaus war. ich hatte angenommen, hier würde das durchrutschen - da lag ich wohl falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Ahnsinnigew (18. Dezember 2009)

hallo. ich bin neuling und begeistert von klassischen fahrrädern aus den 90ern, besonders GT.

kurze vorgeschichte: mir wurden zwei neue fahrräder schnell geklaut.  kein fahrrad mehr gehabt und keine kohle für ein neues. ein bekannter hat mir eine schrottreife mühle überlassen, welche sich als ein GT Arrowhead entpuppt hat. nach viel arbeit und geduld sowie etwas beratung durch einen kumpel ist das daraus geworden. es ist das beste und auch das billigste fahrrad, was ich je hatte. die gabel hat 90 gekostet, der rest hat sich mehr oder weniger selbst finanziert. 

hier noch ein paar details, falls das interessiert.

Gabel: Marzocchi XC600
Bremsen: XT Cantis mit LX Bremsbacken
Schaltung: XT
Umwerfer: LX
Bremshebel: Avid SD-2.0
Vorbau: Forge Ahead 3T
Sattel: Selle Italia Turbo Matic Titanium, aber normalerweise Selle San Marco Integra MSA mit Barellia Stickerei


----------



## mountymaus (18. Dezember 2009)

Willkommen im Club der "Verrückten"


----------



## divergent! (18. Dezember 2009)

von ner ollen mühle zu nem doch ansehnlichen rad geworden.

und wie man wieder einmal sieht, man muss nicht viel ausgeben um was schönes zu bekommen und spaß dran zu haben.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Dezember 2009)

gibts ne meinung dazu?





mitten aufm unterrohr. 
es gibt zwar ne delle, am rechten ende vom 'T', aber, dass die damit was zu tun hat, halt ich eher für unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Dezember 2009)

Wahrscheinlich sind einfach nur die Decals gerissen, war bei meinem Timberline auch so. Also entweder damit leben oder runter damit und ggf neue drauf. Aber scheinbar sind sie überlackiert. dann folgt also noch etwas Polierarbeit...


----------



## goegolo (21. Dezember 2009)

Chinaporzellan?!


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Dezember 2009)

die risse sind nich nur in den decals, sondern von oben bis unten durch. war halt meine befürchtung, dass eventuell auch der stahl was mit abbekommen haben könnte...


----------



## divergent! (21. Dezember 2009)

kratz doch mal mitm messer. evtl ist wirklich nur dein lack mitsamt aufklebern "geplatzt".

wär auch ein ungewöhnliches bruchmuster.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Dezember 2009)

divergent! schrieb:


> wär auch ein ungewöhnliches bruchmuster.



eben.
ich mach da erstmal nix.

nachher gibts bestimmt ein bild vom ganzen fahrrad.
aber nur mit behelfsteilen...


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Dezember 2009)

schonmal ein detail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (21. Dezember 2009)

Sieht ja schonmal gar nicht so behelfsmäßig aus...


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Dezember 2009)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Sieht ja schonmal gar nicht so behelfsmäßig aus...



das nich, aber umwerfer, kassette und bremshebel 





kassette wird ne 11-28er, umwerfer einer, der hoffentlich besser an die kurbel passt und bremshebel paul, da war die eine schraube zu kurz und hat einen gewindegang rausgerissen...
schalthebel werden auch noch 2 einheitliche xt, aber das dauert nochn eckchen.
theoretisch könnte man es so schonmal fahrn.


----------



## divergent! (22. Dezember 2009)

hattest du nicht was in 28,6 gesucht?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/233318/cat/27


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Dezember 2009)

es dürfte schon einer unterwegs sein...


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Dezember 2009)

Was für Bremsen hast Du den da drann?
Sind das Hurricane Components?
Ist aber schick das Karakoram.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Dezember 2009)

avid ultimate.
beläge sind kool stop viking.
danke


----------



## goegolo (22. Dezember 2009)

@aggressor2: Sehr stimmiger Aufbau  Ist die Manitou eine Mars?


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Dezember 2009)

goegolo schrieb:


> @aggressor2: Sehr stimmiger Aufbau  Ist die Manitou eine Mars?



schön, dass ich das auch mal geschafft hab
ja, ist eine mars elite.


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

war mal meins

wäre es nicht zu kurz gewesen ich hätte es nich mehr hergegeben







[/URL][/IMG]

na ja ich spar mal auf ein lightning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (27. Dezember 2009)

schönes fahrrad.
aber 'zu kurz'?


----------



## eddy 1 (27. Dezember 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> schönes fahrrad.
> aber 'zu kurz'?



gegenteil von zu lang

zu lang kann mann mit ner umgedrehten seatback stütze kürzen


----------



## divergent! (27. Dezember 2009)

tja alex....das klebt an dir und wirste wohl nicht mehr los.

aber recht hat er schönes rad.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Dezember 2009)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> gegenteil von zu lang
> 
> zu lang kann mann mit ner umgedrehten seatback stütze kürzen



und zu kurz mit mehr setback und längerem vorbau 




divergent! schrieb:


> tja alex....das klebt an dir und wirste wohl nicht mehr los.
> 
> aber recht hat er schönes rad.



wenns weiter nix is...


----------



## eddy 1 (28. Dezember 2009)

länger als 120mm vorbau taugt mir nicht

und die stütze hatte ja schon seatback

normalerweise fahre ich um die 600mm or 

16zoll kommt da auf max 565  


vieleicht hätten wir tauschen sollen


----------



## MUD´doc (1. Januar 2010)

So... lange hats gedauert, aber ´nu steht ein ausgewachsenes GT im Haus 
(das anderes ist das BMX, welches den 3.Platz bei der letztjährigen Wettbewerb erreichte).

Nicht das Teuerste, Nicht das Schönste, aber jetzt *mein GT Outpost* 
Genau in dem Grün, wie ich mal vor Jahren an einem GT in meiner Nachbarstadt gesehen hab.
Weitere Kleinigkeiten werden noch gemacht, aber im Moment ist es Perfekt für denn Winter: 
Starrgabel, Hardtail, LX-Ausstattung, Nobbys mit 2bar Druck. Nur noch die Spikereifen fehlen ;] 
Mit winterlichen Grüßen aus Westfalen



 

 


 Mit Grüße an gt-heini und mountymaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> länger als 120mm vorbau taugt mir nicht
> 
> und die stütze hatte ja schon seatback
> 
> ...



das les ich ja jetz erst....
jo, wir hätten tauschen können. ich hätt eh viel lieber v-brakes an meinem zaskar


----------



## Kruko (1. Januar 2010)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> So... lange hats gedauert, aber ´nu steht ein ausgewachsenes GT im Haus
> (das anderes ist das BMX, welches den 3.Platz bei der letztjährigen Wettbewerb erreichte).
> 
> Nicht das Teuerste, Nicht das Schönste, aber jetzt *mein GT Outpost*
> ...



Na da sag ich doch mal lichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb und ein Willkommen im Club 

Jetzt bist Du ja richtig GT-fiziert worden


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

das outpost ist richtig schick. viel spaß damit und willkommen im club der triangelbekloppten


----------



## gtbiker (2. Januar 2010)

Hier entsteht auch was Neues, demnächst mehr und gescheite Bilder


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Januar 2010)

gebt mir doch mal einen tipp !!

was mach ich den da für einen vorbau dran ??

bin schon seit 1 jahr am hin und her basteln

entweder passt es farblich nicht oder er ist zu fett 

muss nicht timekorrekt sein aber in die richtung


----------



## Beaufighter (2. Januar 2010)

Hey gtbiker! Sieht schick aus das Schwarze! Bin gespannt wie es fertig aussieht


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> was mach ich den da für einen vorbau dran ??



hättest du nen problem mit stahl?
die ritchey force lite vorbauten sind schön schlank und würden von der farbe her gut rein passen, wenn das rad sonst noch so aussieht:



kriegst gleich noch ne pn.


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Januar 2010)

danke !!!
Aber Stahlvorbauten mag ich nicht in A-Head

und sieht noch fast so aus (nur ein paar kleinigkeiten)


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

ohh das zassi wird geil. warum keinen syncros cattledingens in schwarz?

der passt immer


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ohh das zassi wird geil. warum keinen syncros cattledingens in schwarz?
> 
> der passt immer



finde ich zu fett in verbindung mit der gabel

im moment tendiere ich zu kore mit einschraubenklemme aber da hab ich noch keinen gefunden
in silber hätte ich noch 
mit silbener stütze ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

silberne stütze fänd ich ok. anderer vorbau....hmm schonmal an den smica gedacht?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> im moment tendiere ich zu kore mit einschraubenklemme



na ein alter kore is jetz aber nich viel schlanker, als ein syncros cattlewasauchimmer.



divergent! schrieb:


> silberne stütze fänd ich ok. anderer vorbau....hmm schonmal an den smica gedacht?



mit nem smica würde es ja nich viel anders aussehn, als jetz. da hätt er nix gekonnt.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Januar 2010)

Irgendwie schön, dass auch die einfachen, aber nicht minder schönen Outposts wieder im neuen Glanze erstrahlen, wenn vielleicht auch nur als Winterrad. 

@ eddy: Schönes Zaskar mit schöner Gabel!  Obwohl ich ein paar der alten "all terra" Kleber schöner fände. Als Vorbau fänd ich, wie divergent auch schon erwähnte, einen Syncros Cattleprod in schwarz glänzend am besten. Aber ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es die Ahead-Version in glänzend gab. Und der ist eigtl. nicht dicker als jeder andere aus Alu. Ansonsten nen CT, Kore oder Atac.
Ich finde die Kombination von schwarz matt und schwarz glanz äusserst schwierig - ich stehe mit dem Karakoram auch vor diesem Problem.


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Januar 2010)

doch im profil baut er ganz schön mächtig

hab nur nen 140 hier der ist definitiv zu lang und ja gibt es in glänzend

andere kleber hatte ich nicht bekommen (die passen farblich einfach)

aber wird auch noch


----------



## KONI-DU (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn du auf Silber umstellen möchtest, dann hätte ich noch einen GT Vorbau hier.


----------



## GTdanni (2. Januar 2010)

Schwarzes Zaskar und dann so ne Mist AMP Gabel, sowas fahren doch nur völlig komische Menschen. 

Also wirklich..... 














Ich hab meine damals rausgebaut weil die (geschätzten) 2cm Federweg nicht so dolle waren. 
Da hab ich lieber die Hälfte an Gewicht gespart (620g) und fahre nun starr, das funktioniert immer. 

Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

und wie wärs mit tune vorbau?


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> und wie wärs mit tune vorbau?



richtig. is zwar eigentlich quatsch, sieht aber gut aus.
oder halt thomson. wobei der thomson schon fast etwas zu massiv sein könnte.


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

thomson ist auch ok...aber bei dem preis könnte man echt mal über tune nachdenken. dann aber ein aktuelles modell. bei den älteren kannst du gewichtsmäßig dolle ins klo greifen. es gab mal in der bucht welche die wurden mit isaac aufdruck für 30 verklingelt. waren auch tune vorbauten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (2. Januar 2010)

Also ich würde den verbauten Vorbau lassen, der passt doch recht gut.
Ansonsten würde ich auch nen schwarzen Syncros wählen. Kommt aber wohl Beides nicht in Frage. Ein F99 ist wohl zu ähnlich wie der verbaute FSA (?). Den Tune-Vorbau gibts auch als Nachbau von GID für sehr wenig Geld, ein Komponentenlabel von Ghost-Bikes. Quellen sind aber schwierig. Wiegt genau gleich viel und sieht sehr stark ähnlich aus. Wird wohl der selbe Hersteller sein. Die Tune-Vorbauten und ihre Derivate sind durch die 2-Schraubenklemmung des Lenkers und überhaupt des Designs meiner Meinung nach recht zeitlos.
Aber ein anderes polarisierendes Thema an dem Rad ist sicherlich der Sattel.


----------



## divergent! (2. Januar 2010)

ach den find ich ja schon wieder richtig zebra...kuh...also witzig


----------



## eddy 1 (2. Januar 2010)

der ist enthäutet und jetzt schwarz

tune ist im moment auch mein heimlicher favorit

gid vorbau ???

muss ich mal sehen

thomson hatte ich dran zu massiv

der fsa ist zu modern genauso wie f99(den ich für das rad aber sehr schön finde)


----------



## Sascha123 (2. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> tune ist im moment auch mein heimlicher favorit



Der sollte dein "offensichtlicher" Favorit sein.
Die Gabel finde ich persönlich eine optische  Katastrophe.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Also wenn du nen GID Vorbau auch nur ins Auge fasst, dann poste ich das Rad im Vergewaltigungsfaden!!!!

GID wird als Hausmarke für Gh... Räder gefertigt....Das ist (fast) so schlimm wie ne Le... an ein GT zu schrauben...fast!

Nimm nen syntace wenn du was Gscheites haben willst.

VG
Peter



eddy 1 schrieb:


> der ist enthäutet und jetzt schwarz
> 
> gid vorbau ???
> 
> muss ich mal sehen


----------



## gtbiker (3. Januar 2010)

Hab ich ja oben auch bereits geschrieben. Ob nun Tune oder GID drauf steht ist Jacke wie Hose, ist warscheinlich so und so das selbe. Syntace steckt wenigstens ein wenig Geld in Entwicklung, mehr aber auch nicht. 
Ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (3. Januar 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:
			
		

> ;6615547



der gefällt mir optisch sehr gut 

nur leider zu neu


----------



## aggressor2 (3. Januar 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Nimm nen syntace wenn du was Gscheites haben willst.



syntace wär aber wieder matt. da kann auch der fsa dranbleiben.
gut, den f139 gibts auch in poliert, das würde aber auch doof aussehn.

warum nich einfach mal schwarzen lack auf den jetzigen vorbau drauf?
ggfs vorher halt etwas die oberfläche bearbeiten, damits glatter wird.


----------



## Stemmel (3. Januar 2010)

Bei dem Wetter kann man ja nicht fahren, da hat Manni halt gebastelt. Rausgekommen ist folgendes: 













*"Bo" Borrego, '96*, perlrubinrot dank Khujand


----------



## kingmoe (3. Januar 2010)

Schönes No-Nonsense-Fahrrad, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut 

Ist das der Rahmen, den Khujand gepulvert hat? Die Farbe war ja echt schick.


----------



## eddy 1 (3. Januar 2010)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut

vieleicht noch ein schlichterer vorbau

@agressor 

warum nich einfach mal schwarzen lack auf den jetzigen vorbau drauf?
ggfs vorher halt etwas die oberfläche bearbeiten, damits glatter wird

der vorbau ist mir zu neu


----------



## Ketterechts (3. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> der gefällt mir optisch sehr gut
> 
> nur leider zu neu



Und da ist jetzt auch ein Syncros drin - und ne Judy


----------



## Stemmel (3. Januar 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schönes No-Nonsense-Fahrrad, gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut
> 
> Ist das der Rahmen, den Khujand gepulvert hat? Die Farbe war ja echt schick.



Jep, ist von Khujand. Perlrubinrot doch ohne Glitzer... 



eddy 1 schrieb:


> gefällt mir auch sehr gut
> 
> vieleicht noch ein schlichterer vorbau



Ja, Vorbau ist mir auch zu wuchtig. Ist aber - aufgrund der Wochenend-Langeweile - auch nur erst einmal aus bereits vorhandenen Teilen von Manni aufgebaut worden.


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Januar 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter kann man ja nicht fahren, da hat Manni halt gebastelt. Rausgekommen ist folgendes:
> ]
> 
> 
> ...





Bin zwar nur ungefähr eine 3/4 Stunde mit Bo unterwegs gewesen, fährt sich sehr angenehm. Klasse ist, das durch den Hinterbau locker ein 2.4er Mountainking durchgeht, das ist ein deutliches Komfortplus. Vorbau wird noch geändert, habe eben einen schönen schlanken GT Stahlvorbau in schwazzzz (habe ich mal von Meich bekommen, ich muss dringend mal den Keller aufräumen, wer weiss, was für Schätze sich da noch verstecken...) gefunden.

Ach ja, Teileliste:

Alles aus den Jahren 1990 bis 2009.....

Manni


----------



## Tucana (5. Januar 2010)

Da ich in diesem Thread noch nichts gepostet habe, hier mal meine Bilder 

btw: sollte der Thread nicht "Teil 2" heißen? Wir haben ja schon einen 

Frohes Neues Jahr euch allen!


----------



## Scottbiker68 (5. Januar 2010)

Das Zaskar ist lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (5. Januar 2010)

ich find die roten reifen sehr schick.


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Januar 2010)

Ich find die vordere Bremsleitung beim Ruckus zu lang.













Sonst ist es sehr schön.
naja das Zaskar ist farblich nicht so meins


----------



## eddy 1 (5. Januar 2010)

was ist das den für ein lenker ZOGGIE???

find das ruckus sehr schick (nur bitte ohne rote reifen)


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Januar 2010)

Tucana schrieb:


> sollte der Thread nicht "Teil 2" heißen? Wir haben ja schon einen



Du hast Du recht, die Trennung macht die Software inzwischen aber leider ganz automatisch, auch den Titel. Ich bin auch kein Freund des Splittings, und m.E. geht der "Geist" eines langen und traditionsreichen Threads (z.B. diesem) ein wenig verloren. Aber was soll man machen, technisch hat die Aufteilung wirklich Vorteile, und kurze Ladezeiten sind ja auch nicht zu verachten.



Tucana schrieb:


> Da ich in diesem Thread noch nichts gepostet habe, hier mal meine Bilder



...da schließe ich mich mal an, hier auch nochmal meine (fahrfertige) GT-Rasselbande:













Der Rest ist noch in Arbeit.


----------



## Scottbiker68 (6. Januar 2010)

Jetzt wo ich das Zaskar so anschaue...ist gerade der Plan für ein Zaskar in Ball Burnished geboren


----------



## MUD´doc (7. Januar 2010)

Danke Danke
Schön, dass auch die Kleinsten unter den GTs ein wenig Anerkennung bekommen.
Das Bike fährt ja nicht weniger schlecht =]
Im Gegenteil, bin nach bisher 2 Ausfahrten im Tiefschnee sehr angetan von der Rahmen-
Steifigkeit. Der macht keine Mucken.
Hier nochmal ein Bild vom aktuellen Zustand mit dem Grün, in dem ich mich vor Jahren
verguckt hab (am Lack wird daher, trotz Macken, nichts verändert):



Was noch geändert werden soll ist das ungleiche Bremssystem.
Die Deore taugt nichts und soll auch gegen eine LX ausgetauscht werden:



Und keine Angst, das Bike wird nicht nur den Winter sehen. Im Frühjahr 
gehts zur Freundin und dann wird der Hochsolling unsicher gemacht 
Grüße aus dem Tiefschnee Westfalens


----------



## divergent! (7. Januar 2010)

ich find das ding super. die farbe ist auch klasse....also alles bestens


----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2010)

So, alte Kurbel und das Innenlager sind demontiert, Gewinde ist endlich mal nachgeschnitten und die neue Kurbel ist montiert 

Leider gibt es auf Grund des Wetters nur Bilder vom Rad am Montangeständer. Hier das Ergebnis









Und noch mal in voller Größe


----------



## gtbiker (14. Januar 2010)

@gt-heini: Spitze! 

Vorhin fertig gestellt, das kleine (12,5") Outpost Anatomica für meine Freundin. Mir gefällts, ich hoffe ihr auch 













Bis dann

Ach ja; und morgen dann gibts mein Outpost Trail fertig zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beaufighter (14. Januar 2010)

Das Psyclone ist toll und für mich auch ein haben will Fahrrad, ich steh auf Stahlräder. Sehr schick in schwarz mit den orangen Decals.

Das lila Outpost gefällt! Sieht nach einem richtigen Spass-Bike aus. Soll auch damit Trail gefahren werden und deshalb so klein?


----------



## gtbiker (14. Januar 2010)

Danke. Na muss halt für alles herhalten, auch für die Trails im Wald.
Der Rahmen wirkt echt klein, dank dem Knick im Oberrohr, aber der Sattelstützenauszug ist perfekt! Oberrohrlänge passt auch und der Rest auch. 
Aber natürlich liegt es auch an der Natur der Sache, 1,56m ist halt nicht gerade groß.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2010)

ich glaub frau schönkämpfer meint trial und nich trail und dass das radl für die holde vom jungen herrn is, hatse wohl auch überlesen


----------



## Beaufighter (14. Januar 2010)

Ähhhh, ja ich meinte Trial. Nene, ich habs nicht überlesen, aber 12,5" kam mir doch recht klein vor, deshalb die Vermutung mit Einsatzbereich Trial.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Januar 2010)

Jörg, dein Psyclone ist und bleibt eines meiner Lieblingsräder hier. Und die Kurbel macht es nicht nur schöner, sondern auch NOCH exclusiver. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme es dieses Jahr nochmal zu sehen.

Ich mag die Gabel am Outpost! Und welche Frau könnte denn zum Trendfarbton lülla schon nein sagen...


----------



## gtbiker (14. Januar 2010)

Trial, eher nicht 

Danke Mr. Tofu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (14. Januar 2010)

GT-kurbel bzw. exclusivität hin oder her, in meinen augen wertet die kurbel das rad optisch genau so ab wie der vorbau, beides zu wuchtig.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Januar 2010)

@ gtbiker, ist sehr schön geworden das Outpost


----------



## gtbiker (14. Januar 2010)

doppelten Dank dir! 
Als ich das Packet von dir bekommen habe, dachte ich zuerst es seien meine bestellten Kopfhörer....


----------



## lyteka (14. Januar 2010)

Nach den ganzen schönen Alu-Bike´s mal ein Neuzugang von der Plastic-Front


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Januar 2010)

Schicke Räder in letzter Zeit hier. 
Die Kurbel am Psyclone ist natürlich etwas ganz feines, Jörg! 

Und das Force Carbon, *lechz*, Ich will auch!!


----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2010)

Schon wieder was neues???  Du bist ja fast genauso schlimm wie ich 

Vile Spaß mit dem Plaste-Bomber.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. Januar 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


>



Hand aufs Herz, was wiegt es, wie fährt es?


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Januar 2010)

Das schwarze Psyclone ist ein Kracher, wunderschön!

Ich schließe mich aber Korat an, nach meinem Dafürhalten passt die GT-Kurbel besser an ein Alu-GT, sie ist einfach einen Tick zu wuchtig und passt nicht zum schlanken Luxusgeröhr des Psyclone. Auch beim Vorbau fände ich z.B. einen weniger präsenten Vorbau (z.B. Control Tech) noch schöner. Trotzdem bin ich ein klein wenig neidisch, tolles Rad!


----------



## cleiende (15. Januar 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich aber Korat an, nach meinem Dafürhalten passt die GT-Kurbel besser an ein Alu-GT, sie ist einfach einen Tick zu wuchtig und passt nicht zum schlanken Luxusgeröhr des Psyclone.



Genau, z.B. an mein Zaskar.    

Zumindest der Vorbau ist recht wuchtig.
Sonst 1A und vor Allem fahrbar!


----------



## tempest-boy (15. Januar 2010)

Hi,bin hier wohl der Neue 

Passend zum Thema kommen stell i meine Babies noch rein, muss aba noch schicke Bilder raus suchen...

@ Tucana : Baue mir grad genau das gleiche Zaskar LE auf, suche noch die original Gt decals wie du sie hast ( gelb mit blauem Rand )da meine sich schon abgelöst haben. Wo hast die her oder sind das noch die original Decals ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (16. Januar 2010)

Zwar schon seit dem PM Lakejump fertig, aber hatte keine Zeit/Lust bislang Bilder zu machen. Und eine Hommage an längst totgeglaubte die wiederauferstanden sind...


----------



## Sascha123 (16. Januar 2010)

Bis auf die Pedale, die mir persönlich zu stark auffallen, finde ich es super.


----------



## muttipullover (16. Januar 2010)

Bis auf die Pedale wirklich sehr geil. Hast du die Gabel auf 63mm umgebaut und passt das dann auch von der Geo. her? 
Grüße Steffen


----------



## goegolo (16. Januar 2010)

Schicker Aufbau, die Pedale würde ich persönlich auch gegen schwarze tauschen. Welches Baujahr und welchen Federweg hat den die rote SID?


----------



## DefektesKind (16. Januar 2010)

Echt starker Stoff das Richter. (sogar mit Pedalen)
Hab das von David schon einmal begutachten können und bin da auch schon schwach geworden.
Mein Neid sei Dir gewiss.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Januar 2010)

die gabel müsste eine 03er sein. hab sie nos vom tomasius bekommen und kann die Frage ehrlicherweise nicht beantworten ob sie getravelt ist. der einfluss auf die geo sollte eher von geringer natur sein, da es ehedem mit ner quadra ausgeliefert wurde. nur soviel, war damit bei ssit09 in Finale Ligure und das einzige was ich mir da gewünscht habe waren mehr gänge und generell mehr Federweg...

fährt sich aber wirklich sehr geil und wiegt um die 10,5 KG



muttipullover schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pedale wirklich sehr geil. Hast du die Gabel auf 63mm umgebaut und passt das dann auch von der Geo. her?
> Grüße Steffen


 


goegolo schrieb:


> Schicker Aufbau, die Pedale würde ich persönlich auch gegen schwarze tauschen. Welches Baujahr und welchen Federweg hat den die rote SID?


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Januar 2010)

Ich find das Richter Super, auch die Pedale.
Würde sogar noch rote Griffe oder Bremsgriffe anbauen


----------



## hoeckle (16. Januar 2010)

nee, hatte ich schon dran, daß war das kleine bischen zuviel...


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nee, hatte ich schon dran, daß war das kleine bischen zuviel...



ja immer noch sehr hübsch! der lrs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. Januar 2010)

weil der hintergrund so schön war ein bild vom lightning auf der gestrigen tour:


----------



## divergent! (16. Januar 2010)

meine ratte im finalen stadium


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Januar 2010)

fesch.
sind deine finger lang genug für die bremshebel?


----------



## divergent! (16. Januar 2010)

jap. passt alles bestens. sitze auch etwas aufrechter wie vorher. hab jetzt 32/14 als übersetzung. die ist mir ein weng zu dicke. hast du zufällig ein 15er rumkullern. könntest das 14er dann haben.

oder ich hab grad einfach ne tolle winterform


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Januar 2010)

15er hab ich nich. hab nur 14, 16 und 18z.
aber fahr doch erstmal damit. wirst dich schon dran gewöhnen. oder meinste du bist zu alt dafür?


----------



## divergent! (16. Januar 2010)

nööö ich bin zu winter dafür

aber stimmt so hab ich noch ein rad für dicke beine.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (16. Januar 2010)

ich kack im moment auch n bisschen ab aufm rad. kann an den 5kilo eis in den schutzblechen liegen, aber auch an meiner erkältung...

wollmer ne abstimmung gegen winter machen?


----------



## eddy 1 (16. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> meine ratte im finalen stadium




geil gefällt mir gut !!!

um die bremshebel beneide ich dich


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> weil der hintergrund so schön war ein bild vom lightning auf der gestrigen tour:



Ganz schön nebelig in der guten Schweiz!


----------



## ohneworte (16. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich kack im moment auch n bisschen ab aufm rad. kann an den 5kilo eis in den schutzblechen liegen, aber auch an meiner erkältung...
> 
> wollmer ne abstimmung gegen winter machen?



Meinst Du das die was bringt?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Januar 2010)

Irgendwo schonmal gezeigt, hier nochmal:


----------



## aggressor2 (16. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Meinst Du das die was bringt?



na wir leben doch in ner demokratie, oder nich? 
vielleicht wird dann in zukunft die erderwärmung sogar gefördert


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ganz schön nebelig in der guten Schweiz!



ein glück hatte ich die gelbe flasche, sonst hätte ich das graue rad nach den fotos nicht mehr gefunden


----------



## lyteka (17. Januar 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Hand aufs Herz, was wiegt es, wie fährt es?



Nach einfacher Messung mit Personenwaage irgendetwas zwischen 12Kg und 12,5Kg. Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal genauer ermitteln.
Ist noch jungfräulich, sprich ungefahren...


----------



## divergent! (17. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> geil gefällt mir gut !!!
> 
> um die bremshebel beneide ich dich




sind doch normale magura hebel. hab sie nur aufgefräst damit sie passen.dauert keine 2 minuten


----------



## eddy 1 (17. Januar 2010)

aber diese zu bekommen !!!!

die letzten die ich gesehen hatte gingen in der bucht für 170 Euro weg



eine andere Frage die alten schätze haben ja eh eine sportliche sitzposition aufgrund des kurzen Steuerrohres und der kurzen Gabeln.
Da jetzt noch einen Dropbar drauf und Mann greift in gefühlter höhe der Nabenachse
Ich fahre zwar eigentlich schon sehr viel Sattelüberhöhung aber gerade im Winter macht mir das etwas zu schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. Januar 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> aber diese zu bekommen !!!!
> 
> die letzten die ich gesehen hatte gingen in der bucht für 170 Euro weg



nein nein nein...das sind stinknormale magura hebel für mtb.
hs66/hs77 hebel sehn doch deutlich anders aus. 
zugegeben, die bilder sind nich grad praktisch um die hebel zu erkennen.


----------



## divergent! (17. Januar 2010)

genau. sind normale hs22 hebel. die hs 66 hebel hatte ich auchschon...musst mal meine talera fotos im album ansehen. ich hab meine dann auch für 160 verklingelt...war ein guter deal


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

feddich. 10,9kg.
ich schaffs jedes rad zu verbasteln


----------



## Triturbo (18. Januar 2010)

Find ich gut und zumindest optisch super stimmig!


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

aber von hier zu oben....


----------



## divergent! (18. Januar 2010)

das original fänd ich sogar besser. aber wenns dir so passt ist doch ok.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

naja beim original warn gabel, vorbau, bremshebel und laufräder mist.
viel lag halt schon rum und hat sich aus den problemen ergeben.


----------



## Rennkram (18. Januar 2010)

Einzig die Kurbel bzw. das Kettenblatt passen imho nicht ans Rad. Sonst sehr schön.


----------



## Kruko (18. Januar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das original fänd ich sogar besser.



Volle Zustimmung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 76843 (18. Januar 2010)

In diesem Vid könnt ihr viele (alte) bunte Gts bewundern und auch noch in Action..

http://www.atmosfair-clothing.com/blog/2009/11/first-freeride-mtb-film/


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Januar 2010)

geil

mehr davon


----------



## LTS-Spinner (19. Januar 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Nach einfacher Messung mit Personenwaage irgendetwas zwischen 12Kg und 12,5Kg. Werde es bei Gelegenheit mal genauer ermitteln.
> Ist noch jungfräulich, sprich ungefahren...



Los, mach es dreckig   

Klingt vielversprechend. Die Gelegenheit ist ja günstig im Moment... und es ist viiiel leichter als ein I Drive 5 / XCR welches wieder nur ein Kompromiss wäre- hach ich weiß auch nich


----------



## lyteka (20. Januar 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Los, mach es dreckig
> 
> Klingt vielversprechend. Die Gelegenheit ist ja günstig im Moment... und es ist viiiel leichter als ein I Drive 5 / XCR welches wieder nur ein Kompromiss wäre- hach ich weiß auch nich



Es sollte sich lohnen, zumal die 2009er Force-Carbon Modelle z. Z. recht "günstig" angeboten werden... 
z.B. hier: https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...EoW+OP7CeiVa+KCGCf3dNSN0ppEKWuTRB5mf0dBh+pXKL


----------



## krawa (24. Januar 2010)

Nachdem ich nun lange mit sehr viel Spass dieses Forum verfolge, möchte ich auch mein GT hier einstellen.

Auf den Bildern ist mein LTS (grüne Federgabel), das LTS meiner Frau und noch ein GT-Familientreffen zu sehen, mit dem Zaskar meines Bruders (kloetenkoem) und dem Race seiner Frau.

Anmerkungen jeder Art sind immer gern gesehen.


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2010)

Schön, schön. Dann mal viel Spaß mit der Bande. 

Schön zu sehen, dass der Knick-Rohr-Zaskar ein neues schönes Zuhause gefunden hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön, schön. Dann mal viel Spaß mit der Bande.
> 
> Schön zu sehen, dass der Knick-Rohr-Zaskar ein neues schönes Zuhause gefunden hat



Zu gerne hätte ich es selbst gemacht. doch wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft der Bruder...

sag, du hast nicht zufällig noch ein großes Race ueber?


----------



## Kruko (25. Januar 2010)

Nein, habe ich leider nicht. Fehlt auch noch in meiner Sammlung 

GT ZR 1.0
GT XCR LE

und GT Zaskar in Team-Lackierung (Fehlteil)

Aber ich arbeite dran


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Januar 2010)

da kann ich nur hoffen, dass du kleiner bist als ich


----------



## Ketterechts (25. Januar 2010)

Wo kommt den der Spinergy rein ?


----------



## kloetenkoem (25. Januar 2010)

Ganz klar: in das Schwarze (ex-Expert von kingmoe...)


----------



## NightWing77 (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo an alle erst mal 
ich möchte mir die Tage endlich das GT Zaskar 20te Geburtstag kaufen damals hat mein Lehrlingsgehalt leider nicht dazu gereicht.
Ich bin nur am überlegen ob ich Größe M oder L nehmen soll, ich könnte mir ja selber helfen aber ich finde nirgends wo die Rohrlängen für den Rahmen. Ich bräuchte ganz dringend die Sattelrohrlänge und die Oberrohrlänge.von den Größen M u. L. 
Bestimmt kann mir von Euch jemand helfen der zufällig sogar noch das selbe Bike fährt.
Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für Eure Mühen.


----------



## Sascha123 (26. Januar 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle erst mal
> ich möchte mir die Tage endlich das GT Zaskar 20te Geburtstag kaufen damals hat mein Lehrlingsgehalt leider nicht dazu gereicht.
> Ich bin nur am überlegen ob ich Größe M oder L nehmen soll, ich könnte mir ja selber helfen aber ich finde nirgends wo die Rohrlängen für den Rahmen. Ich bräuchte ganz dringend die Sattelrohrlänge und die Oberrohrlänge.von den Größen M u. L.
> Bestimmt kann mir von Euch jemand helfen der zufällig sogar noch das selbe Bike fährt.
> Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für Eure Mühen.



Ich würde mir mir lieber ein "Carbon-Modell" oder ein "altes Zaskar" holen. Nur meine Meinung.

hier gibts die Infos. ("description")


----------



## NightWing77 (26. Januar 2010)

ich denke diese Geburtstags GT ist von den Geometrien und überhaupt genauso wie das von damals, nur halt Bj. 2009 was weiß ich. Oder irre ich da


----------



## Sascha123 (26. Januar 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> ich denke diese Geburtstags GT ist von den Geometrien und überhaupt genauso wie das von damals, nur halt Bj. 2009 was weiß ich. Oder irre ich da



Die Rahmen sind aus 2007/2008.

"Suggested fork travel: 100mm": Das gabs damals nicht und entsprechend sind die Rahmen nicht identisch. Gleiches gilt für die Scheibenbremsaufnahme. 

Ansonsten benutze mal die Suche hier im Forum. 

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Kruko (26. Januar 2010)

Der Jubi-Zaskar hat seine eigene Geometrie. Sonst könnte man keine Gabel mit 100 mm Federweg einbauen. Einige Ausstattungsdetails sind von den "alten" Modellen übernommen worden. Mit dem Kauf hat man ein modernes Rad im Retro-Look. 

Pass beim Kauf aber auf die Verarbeitung auf. Hier gab es einige Problemfälle. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen. Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei der Suche und beim Aufbau

Ein zufrieder Zaskar re-issue Besitzer 

Hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack wie so ein Rad aussehen kann.





Mittlerweile hat die Gabel andere Decals bekommen und die Sattelstütze ist gegen eine Truvativ Noir WorldCup getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (26. Januar 2010)

So sieht das Original aus:



Allerdings fahrbar, not time correct aufgebaut.


----------



## zoidberg75 (26. Januar 2010)

Was würdet ihr für diesen Kellerfund ausgeben?
Hat acht Jahre im Keller gestanden und Rahmenhöhe weiß ich bis jetzt noch nicht!


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Januar 2010)

täteretää





@zoidberg: sieht mir nach 22" aus. aber so richtig richtig bist du hier nich 

@manni: sehr schön das alte zaskar. und dein pfefferminzrad is auch schön


----------



## cleiende (26. Januar 2010)

zoidberg75 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr für diesen Kellerfund ausgeben?



Hmm...im Ernstfall vielleicht









Geld?


----------



## DefektesKind (26. Januar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hmm...im Ernstfall vielleicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Wirklich sehr sehr hilfreich deine Info.
Wieso antwortest du dann überhaupt auf diese ernstgemeinte und berechtigte Frage?


Ich würde sagen je nach Zustand 120-170 Euro.
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir damit helfen.


----------



## SixTimesNine (26. Januar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Hmm...im Ernstfall vielleicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chhrr, chhrr, chhrr ... (ich hab´mir meinen Wecker auf fünf Uhr gestellt)
Hier verpasse ich heute mal wieder Nichts.


----------



## zoidberg75 (26. Januar 2010)

Danke für die ernst gemeinten Antworten!


----------



## Splatter666 (26. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Hier mal mein kürzlich erstandenes Zaskar LE aus 93. Is momentan noch nicht ganz fertig, da ich noch nen vernünftigen Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze brauche; wenn also jemand nen Kore, Syncros oder ControlTech Vorbau loswerden möchte, oder eine passende Sattelstütze, ich bin für Angebote offen 
Die roten Pulleys sind schon gegen blaue getauscht 

Entschuldigt die bescheidenen Bilder, aber draussen is Mistwetter 

















Ciao, Splat


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Januar 2010)

@zoidberg75, max 40 würde ich dafür geben. Das Talera ist ne Tonne schwer und von Haus aus schlecht ausgestattet. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Talera das am schlechteste ausgestattete Bike von GT gewesen. Und das Material ist auch nicht so pralle.
Aber momentan scheint ja GT der Liebling aller Ebayer zu sein. letztens ist ein Outpost für über 100 weggegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NightWing77 (27. Januar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der Jubi-Zaskar hat seine eigene Geometrie. Sonst könnte man keine Gabel mit 100 mm Federweg einbauen. Einige Ausstattungsdetails sind von den "alten" Modellen übernommen worden. Mit dem Kauf hat man ein modernes Rad im Retro-Look.
> 
> Pass beim Kauf aber auf die Verarbeitung auf. Hier gab es einige Problemfälle. Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen. Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß bei der Suche und beim Aufbau
> 
> ...



Sehr schickes Bike, gefällt mir
Ich hab auch überlegt mit rot zu machen oder mit gold mal sehen. Ist Dein Rahmen M oder L ?
Verarbeitungspropleme ? Fehlerhafte Schweißnähte oder ist unbekannt was es genau sein soll. Aber schon merkwürdig das fehlerhafte Räder durch die Qualitätskontrollen gehen. Naja wollen wir mal schauen das ich Glück hab.


----------



## dr.juggles (27. Januar 2010)

@splat

schwarz elox sind wunderschön und sauselten.

ich hätte liebend gerne auch die blauen all terra decals für mein schwarzes.

die machine tech nabe in blau ist porno!


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Januar 2010)

Das Schwarze ist aber mal ein richtig schmuckes Teil! Lass die roten Röllchen doch dran - ich finde, das ist ein schöner Farbtupfer, da sich das blaue Elox ja sehr harmonisch einfügt. Hinten auch Machine Tech?


----------



## versus (28. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


>



wenn ich das so sehe, freue ich mich schon drauf, wenn ich endlich zeit habe meine p-bone zu entlacken und zu polieren um sie dann ins zaskar zu bauen. sieht sehr fein aus und um die pulleys würde ich mir auch keinen kopf machen. schönes teil 









bis auf die hörnchen vielleicht


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Januar 2010)

Moin!

Schön das mein erstes GT hier nicht zerrissen wird 

@dr.juggles:
Leider haben die Decals ihre besten Zeiten schon hinter sich, aber eh ich sie gegen 08/15 geplottete austausche, muss schon noch einiges passieren 

@tofu1000:
Gabs die MachineTech für hinten??? Noch nie gesehen; momentan is hinten ne XT (737?) drin, alternativ hab ich noch ne schwarze Hügi, da passt die Felgenfarbe aber net 100%ig zum VR...

@versus:
Die P-Bone war n absoluter Glückskauf; Rahmen im Markt gekauft und abends dann die P-Bone für 31EUR bei eBay geschossen 
War ne schlechte Artikelbeschreibung...
Wenn ich mich dazu durchringen kann, meinem Yeti den blauen ControlTech Lenker zu entreissen, bleiben die ControlTech Barends auch dran, sonst kommen se wech 

Ciao, Splat

PS: Hat niemand nen schwarzen KORE-Vorbau? Der Scott sieht so winzig aus...


----------



## bikehumanumest (29. Januar 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle erst mal
> ich möchte mir die Tage endlich das GT Zaskar 20te Geburtstag kaufen damals hat mein Lehrlingsgehalt leider nicht dazu gereicht.
> Ich bin nur am überlegen ob ich Größe M oder L nehmen soll, ich könnte mir ja selber helfen aber ich finde nirgends wo die Rohrlängen für den Rahmen. Ich bräuchte ganz dringend die Sattelrohrlänge und die Oberrohrlänge.von den Größen M u. L.
> Bestimmt kann mir von Euch jemand helfen der zufällig sogar noch das selbe Bike fährt.
> Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für Eure Mühen.



schreib mal wie groß Du bist und Schrittlänge ... ich bin 1,77 mit Schritt 84 und mit dem M voll zufrieden...

und lass nicht nicht nervös machen, der Rahmen ist supi...(mein Scott Scale steht dafür meist im Keller rum bzw. zum Verkauf...)

JOE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (29. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> [email protected]:
> Gabs die MachineTech für hinten??? Noch nie gesehen; momentan is hinten ne XT (737?) drin, alternativ hab ich noch ne schwarze Hügi, da passt die Felgenfarbe aber net 100%ig zum VR...
> 
> PS: Hat niemand nen schwarzen KORE-Vorbau? Der Scott sieht so winzig aus...



Ja! Hier ein Bild: 





Zwar in "pörpel", aber nicht minder schön! Sind letzte Woche in der amerikanischen Bucht gewesen.

Ein Control Tech Vorbau wäre doch auch noch eine "glänzende" Option.


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Januar 2010)

Hmmm....

Sehr schick die MachineTech HR-Nabe 

Ich hab eigentlich an fast allen meiner Bikes CT-Vorbauten, aber ich glaub am Zaskar verliert er sich etwas, ausserdem gefällt mir da die Klemmung am Gabelschaft nicht zu 100%. Und dann noch ne CT Stütze in 26,8 zu finden, das wird schwer 

Beim Kore Vorbau wäre ich in der Sattelstützenwahl nicht so eingeschränkt...
Brauch halt min. 350mm Länge...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## NightWing77 (29. Januar 2010)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> schreib mal wie groß Du bist und Schrittlänge ... ich bin 1,77 mit Schritt 84 und mit dem M voll zufrieden...
> 
> und lass nicht nicht nervös machen, der Rahmen ist supi...(mein Scott Scale steht dafür meist im Keller rum bzw. zum Verkauf...)
> 
> JOE



Bin 1,87  bei einer Schrittlänge von 90. 
War jetzt bei mir um die Ecke bei BOC, die hatten da zufällig ein GT Zaskar Expert Bj. 2009 stehen in Größe L. 
Das Sattelrohr hatte ne Länge von 51 cm das deckt sich mit der angabe die ich jetzt für das retro zaskar, dank Sasch123, gefunden habe. Hab mich drauf gesetzt u. paßt super. Mein altes Starrbike Marin Eldrigde Grade Bj. 92 hat sogar 53 cm und das paßt mir auch super. Habe den Rahmen jetzt auch endlich bestellt, in L


----------



## Kruko (29. Januar 2010)

Du brauchst definitiv Größe L. Meiner ist auch L und ich bin 1,86

Ich wünsch Dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## cleiende (29. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> PS: Hat niemand nen schwarzen KORE-Vorbau? Der Scott sieht so winzig aus...



Ich hatte am Zaskar einen KORE dran, den fand ich aber zu wuchtig und habe gegen einen schwarzen Control Tech getauscht.

Da ist der KORE mit drauf.


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> @versus:
> Die P-Bone war n absoluter Glückskauf; Rahmen im Markt gekauft und abends dann die P-Bone für 31EUR bei eBay geschossen
> War ne schlechte Artikelbeschreibung...



ich habe meine aus einem radladen, wo sie immer an der wand hing und vom verkäufer "für ein leichtbauprojekt" aufgehoben wurde. einmal habe ich einen tag erwischt, an dem nur der chef da war und schon war sie mein 
ich habe zwar knapp doppelt so viel bezahlt wie du, aber dafür ist sie neu.



Splatter666 schrieb:


> PS: Hat niemand nen schwarzen KORE-Vorbau? Der Scott sieht so winzig aus...



länge?


----------



## Splatter666 (29. Januar 2010)

> länge?



Mindestens 140mm, Steigung ab 8°... (so einen hab ich in gelb NOS hier liegen, aber der passt irgendwie farblich net )

Hast du einen übrig? Hab zwar grad (hoffentlich) einen im Classic-Bazar gekauft, aber davon kann man ja nie genug haben 
Je nach Zustand wäre ich interessiert...

Du willst ne neue P-Bone entlacken und polieren? Uiuiui...

@cleiende:
Der Kore auf deinem Zaskar is doch schon n neueres Modell, oder?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Januar 2010)

NightWing77 schrieb:


> Bin 1,87  bei einer Schrittlänge von 90.
> War jetzt bei mir um die Ecke bei BOC, die hatten da zufällig ein GT Zaskar Expert Bj. 2009 stehen in Größe L.
> Das Sattelrohr hatte ne Länge von 51 cm das deckt sich mit der angabe die ich jetzt für das retro zaskar, dank Sasch123, gefunden habe. Hab mich drauf gesetzt u. paßt super. Mein altes Starrbike Marin Eldrigde Grade Bj. 92 hat sogar 53 cm und das paßt mir auch super. Habe den Rahmen jetzt auch endlich bestellt, in L



Du hast, so finde ich, eine gute Entscheidung getroffen!
Der Rahmen ist eine super Basis für eventuelle Optimierungen in der Zukunft.


----------



## Sascha123 (29. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Du hast, so finde ich, eine gute Entscheidung getroffen!
> Der Rahmen ist eine super Basis für eventuelle Optimierungen in der Zukunft.



Nachtrag: Ist es die 2009er Carbonversion(meinte ich eigentlich)? Die gibt's ja z.T. schon für um die 1300 in UK!


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Hast du einen übrig? Hab zwar grad (hoffentlich) einen im Classic-Bazar gekauft, aber davon kann man ja nie genug haben



wie sollte ich einen übrig haben, wenn man nie genug davon haben kann ? 

ich habe 2 "unverbaute". müssten so um die 110mm sein. ich werde am we mal messen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (29. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wie sollte ich einen übrig haben, wenn man nie genug davon haben kann ?
> 
> ich habe 2 "unverbaute". müssten so um die 110mm sein. ich werde am we mal messen gehen.



Holzauge sei wachsam 

Danke, aber 110 sind def. zu kurz 

Schönes WE, Splat


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2010)

Ich hätte noch einen Kore, etwas moderner (schon mit abnehmbarer Kappe vorn), so wie der auf dem Bild, nur in schwarz:



Sollte um 130-135mm haben, mit ca.6° Steigung.


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Holzauge sei wachsam
> 
> Danke, aber 110 sind def. zu kurz
> 
> Schönes WE, Splat



ok, auch gut.


----------



## NightWing77 (30. Januar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Ist es die 2009er Carbonversion(meinte ich eigentlich)? Die gibt's ja z.T. schon für um die 1300 in UK!



War ein weiß lackierter Rahmen, obs der Garbon war... da hab ich garnicht drauf geachtet. War sehr in Eile weil die Arbeit wartete. Wenn ich mich an das Anfassgefühl erinnere dann war das Alu, kostete 1299 Euro.
Aber ich habe jetzt den Retrorahmen bestellt nicht das neue Ding


----------



## butsche2002 (1. Februar 2010)




----------



## Panther79 (4. Februar 2010)

Hier nun mein 3. GT im Alten Thread hab ich die anderen schon mal gezeigt.

jetzt ist keine SID mehr Verbaut wie in meinem Leichtbau Thread sondern eine Manitou R7 Super Absolute ist zwar schwerer aber das ist mir inzwischen egal.







Viel Spass beim anschauen.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## Sascha123 (5. Februar 2010)

Meinst du das


----------



## Panther79 (5. Februar 2010)

ja genau


----------



## oliversen (6. Februar 2010)

Mein ZR Lotto Pro im SingelSpeed Setup





oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (6. Februar 2010)

Bei so einem Aufbau könnte mir sogar ein 28er gefallen.


----------



## Stemmel (6. Februar 2010)

...ich lieeeebe diese Farbe...


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

Einfach ein schönes Profiteam design


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

sehr fein. nur die skinwall reifen wollen mir zur rahmenfarbe nicht so recht gefallen. allerdings denke ich mal, dass die nicht "zufällig" dran kamen


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2010)

Mein neues Arbeitsgerät 









Mehr Bilder gibt es *hier*


----------



## Beaufighter (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr schöner Renner, aber das erste Bild ist ne richtige optische Täuschung. Es sieht so aus, als hättest du 2 verschieden große Laufräder dran. Ich kenn mich jetzt bei RR nicht ganz so gut aus, aber ist es normal, dass man unterschiedlich einspeicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sascha123 (7. Februar 2010)

Gut sieht es aus! Ich kenne mich mit RR auch nicht gerade gut aus aber mich würde schon mal das Gesamtgewicht interessieren.


----------



## mountymaus (7. Februar 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Gut sieht es aus! Ich kenne mich mit RR auch nicht gerade gut aus aber mich würde schon mal das Gesamtgewicht interessieren.



Dann guck mal hier...


----------



## Sascha123 (7. Februar 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Dann guck mal hier...



Danke.


----------



## mountymaus (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo GTâler, da habe ich ja richtig GlÃ¼ck gehabt, dass mein Schatz neben der Schrauberei auch ein wenig Zeit gehabt hat, um ein wenig im Netz zu surfen.
Er hat nicht an sich sondern auch wieder, wie so oft an mich gedacht und hat fÃ¼r ein keines Update fÃ¼r mein GT Force gesorgt.
Erst mal habe ich mich von den Deore LaufrÃ¤dern getrennt und anschlieÃend von der Juicy Three.
Seht aber selbstâ¦



Die Lenkeinheit 






SchÃ¶n in weiÃ...
















Und dann mal komplett mit den neuen LaufrÃ¤dern, Reifen und der neuen Bremsanlage...


----------



## DeepStar23 (7. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mein neues Arbeitsgerät




Kann es sein das die Schaltzug-Gegenhalter verkehrtrum montiert sind. 
Der Zug sollte unterhalb des Sockels laufen. Dann läuft der Zug auch nicht quer durch den Schriftzug..


----------



## zingel (7. Februar 2010)

das Vordere war mein erstes MTB und das Hintere ist noch eine Baustelle für nen Kollegen.


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Februar 2010)

mmhhhh...


----------



## Kruko (7. Februar 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die Schaltzug-Gegenhalter verkehrtrum montiert sind.
> Der Zug sollte unterhalb des Sockels laufen. Dann läuft der Zug auch nicht quer durch den Schriftzug..



Jepp. Danke für den Tip. 

Ist im Eifer des Gefechts (Schrauberei) passiert. Ist schon korrigiert


----------



## cleiende (7. Februar 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> das Vordere war mein erstes MTB und das Hintere ist noch eine Baustelle für nen Kollegen.



So ist's recht, das erste ernsthafte Rad verkauft man genausowenig wie Frau und Kinder.


----------



## divergent! (7. Februar 2010)

aber die stütze müsste mal aufgehübscht werden. ansonsten sehr schick die beiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

auch wenn die reifen mist sind 
sind die einzigsten die in Farbe wirklich schön aussehen
 (schwarz und weiss sind keine farben)


----------



## dr.juggles (7. Februar 2010)

vom zingel würd ich aber erwarten dass er period korrekte all terra kleber verwendet und nicht die modernen 96er


----------



## zingel (11. Februar 2010)

tja die gehen halt mit der Zeit aus, wenn man den Rahmen vom vielen Fahren jährlich aufpolieren muss.

ich hab aber noch nen Satz auf der Seite zu seiner Pension in 46 Jahren


----------



## mtbsrfun (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Freunde, 

bin auch einwenig GT infiziert, was haltet Ihr von diesem GT und was darf so etwas kosten?
Auch Aufbauvorschläge sind willkommen....







Grüsse, TC


----------



## divergent! (14. Februar 2010)

naja ich würde für den rahmen max 240 ausgeben.

aufbau...hmm schwarze gabel zb r7, der rest sorglos xt mit schwarzer kurbel....


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2010)

Hier mal mein neues 2007er Zaskar:




Bis auf die Pedalen bleibt es so. Mehr Bilder gibts im Album.


----------



## divergent! (14. Februar 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Pedalen bleibt es so.




jaja immer diese vorsätze. ich geb dir ein halbes jahr


----------



## ohneworte (14. Februar 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein neues 2007er Zaskar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gefallen mir sehr gut die schwarz/weiss designten Reifen!


----------



## muttipullover (14. Februar 2010)

Wow,
endlich mal wieder ein richtig schönes Zassi!!! Kompliment. Stellt sich nur die Frage 
ob der Rahmen den schönen Komponenten überhaupt gerecht wird.
Grüße Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2010)

nee,meine Zassi´s bleiben wie se sind. 
zum dran rumschrauben hab ich noch andere Räder. 

ja die Reifen sind ne Art limited Edition.. hoffe das ist bald vorbei. 

hab den Rahmen leider net gewogen. Einziges Manko ist die Kabelführung. sollte mir noch mal ein "günstiges" Carbon-Zassi übern weg laufen,könnte ich vieleicht schwach werden..


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Februar 2010)

der rahmen hat ~1700g. mit dreck, schaltauge und sattelklemme hatte meiner 1800g. is nich leicht, fetzt aber. der lack is nich besonders widerstandsfähig, dafür schön. 

schönes rad dennis!


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2010)

ja das mitm Lack hatte ich bei der montage schon gemerkt.. 
Na mal sehen.. 1-2 Jahre fahren und dann vieleicht neu lacken.. 

Hatte vergessen das demnächst noch ein paar rote Teile für das Rad aus England kommen. Es ändert sich also doch noch etwas..


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Februar 2010)

bei meiner ersten ausfahrt war der bremssattel hinten locker und beim festdrehn der schraube is erstmal schön der lack um die aufnahme am rahmen weggeplatzt 
und mach solche schutzaufkleber unter die züge! und am besten noch unters unterrohr.


----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Zaskar! Wie ist der Lenkwinkel so? Hab den selben Rahmen mit der selben Gabel auch bald aufgebaut, jedoch als SSPler, wenn ich diesen verdammten Steuersatz mal bekommen würde.


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2010)

Die Gabel ist ideal. Ne 100er wäre wahrscheinlich zu lang. 
Hattest Du den Thread zu meiner Steuersatz-Suche gesehen? 

Ja,Schutzaufkleber kommen noch drauf..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2010)

Hab ich gesehen. Ich bekomme aber voraussichtlich einen FSA, Abholtermin war schon der 04.01.2010. Hoffendlich bringt mir die nächste Woche mehr Glück


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. Februar 2010)

Ich musste zum Glück nix bestellen. Wenn der FSA nicht lieferbar ist,versuchs bei Cane Creek. 



Triturbo schrieb:


> Hab ich gesehen. Ich bekomme aber voraussichtlich einen FSA, Abholtermin war schon der 04.01.2010. Hoffendlich bringt mir die nächste Woche mehr Glück


----------



## Triturbo (14. Februar 2010)

Wenn es bis Ende nächster Woche immer noch keinen Fortschritt gab, werde ich darauf zurück kommen. Danke für den Tipp bzw. Thread.


----------



## korat (15. Februar 2010)

sehr schön, so in blau-weiß-rot, vor allem paßt es prima zum schnee.
auch die proportionen sehen prima aus, auch wenn es vor dem hintergrund nicht richtig wirkt. mach doch noch ein bild vor nur schnee, die nächste gelegenheit dazu kommt vielleicht erst wieder in 12 jahren oder so.


----------



## DeepStar23 (15. Februar 2010)

Ich werd noch mal nen Bild machen wenn die restlichen Teile eingetrudelt sind.. Ich hoffe allerdings das der Schnee bis dahin weg ist.. =)



korat schrieb:


> sehr schön, so in blau-weiß-rot, vor allem paßt es prima zum schnee.
> auch die proportionen sehen prima aus, auch wenn es vor dem hintergrund nicht richtig wirkt. mach doch noch ein bild vor nur schnee, die nächste gelegenheit dazu kommt vielleicht erst wieder in 12 jahren oder so.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Februar 2010)

Habe ich mein Winterbike überhaupt schon gezeigt?





Ist ein Bravado LE, mit günstigen Teilen, bzw. was noch so rumlag, aufgebaut. Fettes Dankeschön an Kingmoe für den Rahmen, hab ihn neu pulvern lassen.


----------



## kingmoe (16. Februar 2010)

Besser spät als nie... Ich habe das Peace winterfit gemacht.

Neu waren eh schon GT-Innenlager (das blaue ) mit White ENO-Kurbel, RS Reba und Fleegle-Lenker von On-One.
Spacerturm muss noch angepasst werden 

Jetzt wurden für die letzten Schnee- und Eistage doch noch Spikes auf einen alten LRS gezogen und wanderschuhtaugliche Pedale montiert.
Funzt alles prima.


----------



## tomasius (16. Februar 2010)

Sehr schön! Die roten Akzente gefallen mir.

Bei mir im Kopf geistert ja noch immer dieser kleine Brownie herum:






Bei Gelegenheit könntest du dann mal auf dem Trödel schöne Türbeschläge besorgen.  

Tom


----------



## GTruni (17. Februar 2010)

Thja, was baue ich heute an das schöne Ding ran...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/576361


----------



## divergent! (17. Februar 2010)

@kingmoe. bis auf lenker und griffe ein wirklich hübsches rad. gefällt mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (17. Februar 2010)

tomasius schrieb:


> Bei Gelegenheit könntest du dann mal auf dem Trödel schöne Türbeschläge besorgen.



Nee, die Rosetten und Drücker werden irgendwann aufgearbeitet 
Das Haus ist über 100 Jahre alt, da bleibt so viel wie es geht erhalten.


----------



## Trottel (17. Februar 2010)

Guten Abend,

eure GT´s sehen wirklich sehr toll aus !
Meine will ich euch nicht vorenthalten.





Dieses ist mein Winter und Schulrad, eigentlich find ich´s zu schade dafür.
Im Wald machts dafür ein haufen Bock.






Das wird für alles andere genutzt.


----------



## Triturbo (18. Februar 2010)

Schönes Outpost!

Mein Zaskar SSP:





Antrieb und Teilliste:


 



Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt, wenn die schweren Kendas runter sind, kommen noch leichte Reifen. Momentan sind es 10'040g.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Februar 2010)

The new Outposts look great but for those of us that have been around GT for 20 years or more it's very hard to get excited when you hear the Outpost name....we remember them as a city bike.


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2010)

Ab heute auch wieder ein Eingangrad im Stall:




Das Spannt doch was!




Für den Berg: 72 cm!




Passt:




Manni


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. Februar 2010)

Very Nice!


----------



## divergent! (21. Februar 2010)

du nimmst ein xtr zum spannen?

boahh dekadent...wollen wir tauschen? ich schick dir 2 spanner?


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> du nimmst ein xtr zum spannen?





SNOB  



sehr schön manni was zum quälen.


----------



## notsofast59 (21. Februar 2010)

Das ist mein 94er Karakoram
Habe mittlerweile einen graden schwarzen Answer Lenker und ne schwarze Sattelstütze mit Flite Sattel verbaut.
Mir kommt es nicht ganz so auf 100% Originalität an...  
Das Rad ist ein Traum...fährt sich göttlich!!




und das ist ein Rahmen der mir als Zaskar verkauft wurde...
leider war ich da noch unwissend
keine Ahnung was es wirklich ist?!?!
weiß auch noch nicht so recht ob ichs Aufbaue...mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (21. Februar 2010)

notsofast59;6865338
[URL="http://dsc05188.notsofast59.imageloop.com/1cb8f9ad-5eae-18cb-a35c-12313b030221/index.htm" schrieb:
			
		

> [/URL]




... wenn dann bitte mit einem anderen Flaschenhalter...


----------



## eddy 1 (21. Februar 2010)

aufbauen !!!

egal ob Zaskar oder nur ein Avalanche fahren tuen sie beide sehr schön!

ich würd den Flaschenhalter lassen passt perfekt zu grünen Kings und grünen Ringle Vorbau und Sattelstütze


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Februar 2010)

Hi und herzlich willkommen. Schönes Karakoram hast Du da.
Dein Rahmen scheint kein Zaskar zu sein, da er eine gebogene Endkappe hat. Und um Stemmel zu beruhigen kannst Du den grünen Flaschenhalter ruhig mir überlassen


----------



## notsofast59 (21. Februar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hi und herzlich willkommen. Schönes Karakoram hast Du da.
> Dein Rahmen scheint kein Zaskar zu sein, da er eine gebogene Endkappe hat. Und um Stemmel zu beruhigen kannst Du den grünen Flaschenhalter ruhig mir überlassen




Danke! Ja ich werde es bestimmt irgentwann aufbauen...mal sehen was ich noch so für Teile zusammen bekomme ;-)
Weiß grad nicht was an grün so verkehrt ist


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2010)

notsofast59 schrieb:


> Weiß grad nicht was an grün so verkehrt ist




nüscht


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Februar 2010)

Sie mag bloß diese hervorragenden Ringle Flaschenhalter nicht
Aber trotzdem, das Angebot steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## notsofast59 (21. Februar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sie mag bloß diese hervorragenden Ringle Flaschenhalter nicht
> Aber trotzdem, das Angebot steht



Nun gut das ist ja geschmacksache...
Ich glaube der Flaschenhalter bleibt hier hehe der passt so gut zur grün eloxierten Kooka Kurbel


----------



## Stemmel (21. Februar 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sie mag bloß diese hervorragenden Ringle Flaschenhalter nicht



jep, so isses!


----------



## divergent! (22. Februar 2010)

das kara ist sehr schön. gefällt mir richtig gut. den polierten rahmen würde ich auch aufbauen. ist doch wurscht ob zaskar, backwoods, avalanche oder pantera. der rahmen sieht gut aus und ich denke mit grün eloxierten teilen wird der richtig schick.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Februar 2010)

die ringle h20 find ich auch potthässlich, aber grün elox ist superschön!!!

aufbauen das teil!


----------



## Kruko (22. Februar 2010)

Ich finde diese Diskussion über den H2O mehr als überflüssig. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden

Eins kann man dem Ringle aber nicht absprechen. Das Teil erfüllt seinen Zweck. Wenn man die Flasche verliert, so ist der ganze Flaschenhalter weg. 

Es werden ja auch nicht Diskussionen über andere funktionale, aber, meiner Meinung nach, häßliche Anbauteile geführt. Oder wollen wir demnächst auch Biogrip-Griffe an den Pranger stellen.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Februar 2010)

BioGrip Griffe


----------



## Stemmel (22. Februar 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Diskussion über den H2O mehr als überflüssig. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden



Stimmt! Du magst ihn leiden, ich eben nicht. 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Es werden ja auch nicht Diskussionen über andere funktionale, aber, meiner Meinung nach, häßliche Anbauteile geführt. Oder wollen wir demnächst auch Biogrip-Griffe an den Pranger stellen.



Ich habe den Flaschenhalter nicht an den Pranger gestellt. Ich habe meine Meinung dazu - wie andere ihre Meinung zu anderen Dingen kundtun - abgegeben. 

Und das werde ich auch weiterhin tun.

Farbe gehört z.B. auch zur 'Geschmackssache'. Und gegen das grün vom Flaschenhalter habe ich auch nichts einzuwenden.


----------



## epic2006 (22. Februar 2010)

Wer hat hier was gegen H2O? Ist ja aber zum Glück Geschmackssache und darüber will sich ja nun wirklich keiner streiten.

Nach dem Gusset am Steuer-/Oberrohrrohr sollte der Rahmen ein Panterra sein, da gabs auch gestern eine Diskussion im Classic-Abteil dazu. Bau ihn auf, hauptsache Du postetst Bilder!

Mein Virage ist übrigens auch erstmal fast fertig:





Viele haben ja schon mitgelesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=429417 und auch kommentiert.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## zaskar-le (27. Februar 2010)

...fünf Tage nichts los hier, wann hatten wir das schonmal?

Auf geht's, Jungs und Mädels! Es wird wärmer, auf die Sättel!


----------



## Tucana (27. Februar 2010)

Seeehr schick, dein Xizang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonicbikes (1. März 2010)

Allerdings


----------



## TigersClaw (1. März 2010)

zaskar-le schrieb:


> ...fünf Tage nichts los hier, wann hatten wir das schonmal?
> 
> Auf geht's, Jungs und Mädels! Es wird wärmer, auf die Sättel!



Das genau passiert doch, die Jungs sitzen mehr im Sattel und bauen weniger ;-)


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. März 2010)

Mal wieder ein *G*eiles *T*eil,das Xizang!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. März 2010)

Damit wollte ich eigentlich den Wettbewerb aufmischen
GT Bullet 24"




















ist der Ersatz für das Performer (ist doch langsam zu klein)


----------



## korat (2. März 2010)

oy vi fayn!


----------



## Blackhawk88 (2. März 2010)

heute erste ausfahrt...

wurde etwas später als geplant, steht ja kaum noch ein baum im wald, deswegen auch das dunkle handyfoto


----------



## divergent! (3. März 2010)

aber dann müsste es doch heller sein eben weil kein baum mehr da ist


----------



## kingmoe (3. März 2010)

@Sassy: Kühle Karre, aber die Beläge hinten sind noch nicht justiert, oder?
Oder täuscht das?


----------



## Blackhawk88 (3. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber dann müsste es doch heller sein eben weil kein baum mehr da ist



das problem hier im saarland ist ja dass es auch auf der hellsten lichtung in der nacht doch dunkel ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathmagnetic (3. März 2010)

Meins:






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. März 2010)

Sehr schick. Ich würde den Sattel aber doch 10cm raus ziehen


----------



## deathmagnetic (3. März 2010)

Das mach ich lieber nich so lang is ungefähr die Stütze  ich mags eh nich find der stört dann


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. März 2010)

Das ist der Generationsunterschied. Wir haben uns beim Tricksen noch ab und zu hingesetzt. Naja war in den 80´und auf BMX.
Z.B. hiermit:



das fährt jetzt meine Tochter, ich will es mit den Bullet noch mal versuchen


----------



## deathmagnetic (3. März 2010)

oldschool


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. März 2010)

Gestern geholt



GT Talera, Bj müßte 89-90 sein. Hab zur genauen Bestimmung aber keine Rahmennummer gefunden. U-Brake unter den Kettenstreben spricht aber für 89.



Ausstattung ist sehr dürftig, schreit förmlich nach einen Umbau



Dürfte das Teuerste Teil an diesen Bike sein



Zustand ist geschunden aber frei von Rost und Beulen



Und ein Leichtgewicht ist es auch nicht. Das 86´Timberline ist um einiges leichter.
Sobald ist Lust und Zeit habe folgt der Umbautread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

nun denn da is mein spielzeug fürn Sommer



grüße maik


----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2010)

ziemlich weiss.


----------



## planetsmasher (6. März 2010)

ziemlich schön.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (6. März 2010)

ähh das is ja schon unverschämt schön


----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

danke 
veränderungs vorschläge erbeten 
grüße maik


----------



## planetsmasher (6. März 2010)

naja die üblichen verdächtigen würden schreiben: bau doch ne fox rein. das schreiben die immer. ich nicht.
mir ist nur die kurbel aufgefallen, wüsste aber so recht keine alternative.
silber fehlt am restlichen bike. komplett elox wär wohl too much. schon mal ne schwarze kurbel ausprobiert?


----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

hab ne weiße rock shox dafür die braucht nur neues öl
würde die kurbelarme weiß pulvern meine erste wahl
bin mir aber nicht sicher


----------



## aggressor2 (6. März 2010)

wenn dir weiss wirklich so gefällt, und das nich nur sone trendgeschichte is, mach. ansonsten spar dir lieber das geld.


----------



## planetsmasher (6. März 2010)

oder so. ich würds probieren.


----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

ist ja noch ein wenig zeit bis es öfters raus geht und es fehlen ja noch ein paar kleinigkeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

stimmiger


----------



## Davidbelize (6. März 2010)

sehr sehr schön ditt alles................bis auf die schlackernde bremsleitung am rahmen für die hr bremse.
ditt macht allet ein bisschen kaputt.


----------



## der Steelman (6. März 2010)

geht leider nicht fester die hydraulik leitung wüste nicht wie


----------



## divergent! (6. März 2010)

sehr schick, gefällt mir. das dunkle lila ist aber nicht serienmäßig oder?

kurbel würde ich silber lassen wegen sw und uw.

gabel evtl ne dickere starrgabel. pepperoni oder so...sonst


----------



## tonicbikes (6. März 2010)

@der Steelman: sehr schön, wobei ich es jedoch kompl. schwarz/weiss aufgebaut hätte, aber egal


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. März 2010)

Den Castingshows sei Dank, endlich mal wieder Zeit zum schrauben.
Habe das Outpost meiner "Kleinen" fertig



Griffe und Sattel Ladylike



mit vorbereitung für einen Gepäckträger



jetzt fehlt noch das Rad meiner "Großen"


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2010)

der Steelman schrieb:


> nun denn da is mein spielzeug fürn Sommer
> 
> 
> 
> grüße maik



"black and white - feel alright"
Wird vielleicht noch so kommen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (7. März 2010)

Art Deco Zaskars....who would have ever thought?


----------



## TigersClaw (7. März 2010)

Ersatz für meinen verkaufen Zaskar 2006 Streetfighter, ein 2005er:





Räder und Antrieb werden noch geändert, evtl. doch Schaltung, mal schaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (7. März 2010)

Das geht bestimmt gut ab


----------



## divergent! (7. März 2010)

mtb mit straßenreifen sind aber auch echt sowas von grausam.


----------



## SpeedyR (7. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mtb mit straßenreifen sind aber auch echt sowas von grausam.


----------



## divergent! (7. März 2010)

ich hätte wohl schmale straßenreifen dazu schreiben sollen. hatte ich auch vorher drauf...in 1" das passt echt nicht. mit fetten walzen siehts schon anders aus

@der steelmann: wo hast dudie aufkleber her? ich bräuchte so was in der art nur mit rot.


----------



## tomasius (7. März 2010)

@steelman:

Schönes Teil.  
Mein Senf dazu: Schwarze Reifen oder Skinwalls! 

Tom


----------



## SplashingKrusty (7. März 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ersatz für meinen verkaufen Zaskar 2006 Streetfighter, ein 2005er:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ist er ja, mein alter Zaskar Rahmen! Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. März 2010)

so leute es gibt wieder was zum nörgeln, meckern usw. nachdem ich ne gute woche gefeilt, gespachtelt, gefüllert und geschliffen hab, konnte ich am we mal lackieren. wollte mal was in grün und hab ein bissel mit spraydose experimentiert. denk mal ist ganz gut geworden. 









links:





rechts:





komische lichtverhältnisse??





eigentlich wollte ich es noch nicht kpl zeigen da der sattel noch fehlt. und ein rad ohne sattel wär ja wie ne halbe gabel...aber was solls:









aufkleber kommen noch drauf. ne rote stütze ist aufn weg. mal sehen ob die gut passt.

so und nun feuer frei


----------



## TigersClaw (8. März 2010)

Ich finds saustark, die Lefty passt super zum Rad, und die Farbe gefällt auch


----------



## divergent! (8. März 2010)

ich bin vorallem heilfroh daß das mit dem lack geklappt hat.

werd ich am backwoods dann auch so machen. nur in rot/orange/gelb....jetzt hab ich blut geleckt


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

schön. aber das gt logo aufm steuerrohr hättste wenigstens abkleben können...
was is das fürn kettenspanner? und was sagt die waage?


----------



## divergent! (8. März 2010)

das logo wird noch mit rot und schwarz nachgezogen. wie gesagt ist noch nicht 100% fertig. kettenspanner ist ein xlc. eigentlich mit 2 rollen aber dann könnte ich kein 16er ritzel fahren.

ich werd aber sicher ne halflink reinbasteln. wollte nur erstmal den rest vom lts dranzimmern.gewicht aktuell 10,3...also mit sattel knappe 10,5. nicht wirklich leicht aber fürn "resterad" ok


----------



## Muckelchen (8. März 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich finds saustark, die Lefty passt super zum Rad, und die Farbe gefällt auch


 
Würde ich fast zustimmen, einzig die roten Aufkleber stören.
Und für mich ist der Lenker zu schmal.


----------



## gtbiker (8. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> so leute es gibt wieder was zum nörgeln, meckern usw.


 :kotz:

Erzähl mal bissl was zum Lackieren bitte. 2K? erst komplett und dann nochmal an der Seite oder wie oder was? Danke.


----------



## Triturbo (8. März 2010)

Megascharf, das Ava mit der Lefty  Wenn meine Fox fertig ist, kommt auch eine Lefty, passt ja wie Arsch auf Eimer.


----------



## gtbiker (8. März 2010)

So, hier nochmal fahrfertig das Outpost Trail








Und als Vorschau aufs nächste Bike hier noch nen Bild


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

auch schön.
quelle freins? wie is der druckpunkt mit den turnern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (8. März 2010)

Danke, Bremsen sind wie alles Andere auch 550er LX, Druckpunkt mit den Turners ist ganz ok, Praxiseinsatz kommt für dieses Bike aber erst in geraumer Zeit....
Morgen gehts zur Titaninspektion, nächste Woche hoffentlich zur Titanabstreifung und dann ist Mitte März und es wird Sommer


----------



## aggressor2 (8. März 2010)

ah. ok.
und na endlich


----------



## divergent! (8. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> :kotz:
> 
> Erzähl mal bissl was zum Lackieren bitte. 2K? erst komplett und dann nochmal an der Seite oder wie oder was? Danke.



na endlich meckert einer

lack....hmm ganz einfach. obi!
hab mir erst den sprühspachtel aus der dose geholt, draufgekleistert und verschliffen, dann 4-5 schichten füller ( zwischendurch geschliffen ), dann das helle grün metallic 2 x drauf und zum schluß das dunkle so pi mal daumen irgendwie draufgezimmert. zum schluß klarlack. nem lackierer würde ich den hals umdrehen aber fürn laien siehts ganz passabel aus.



Triturbo schrieb:


> Megascharf, das Ava mit der Lefty  Wenn meine Fox fertig ist, kommt auch eine Lefty, passt ja wie Arsch auf Eimer.



sag ich doch...lefty fetzt

@gtbiker: schönes outpost, gefällt mir richtig gut.


----------



## Rennkram (12. März 2010)

Sollte ich das Rad nochmal im Fertigmacher posten??  

Antrieb: XT 739 - 737. - JudiSL. - Dia Compe Headset. 
- White I. Kurbel. - Sattelklemme Surly. - Kastan Vorbau.
- Gelber Flite. - Lenker, Stütze: Kein Plan, aber leicht. 
 - Räder: Mavic 717, Revos, Alunippel, Middleburn.
- Oury Griffe Grün. - Sudpin3 Pedale Grün. RaRa, RoRo

10,3 Kg.

Das Rad ist noch nicht bunt genug..


----------



## Davidbelize (12. März 2010)

nix gegen bunt aber die blautöne von naben und rahmen harmonieren leider nicht so richtig.
nimm die silberne kurbel ab und such was schönes eloxiertes.


----------



## Rennkram (12. März 2010)

Da soll auch nichts harmonieren 

Ja, die Kurbel wird noch getauscht. Ich denke da aber an eine 737er.
Anbauteile bleiben bis auf die Naben alle silber.
Ich denke ernsthaft über orange farbene Griffe nach?


----------



## zaskar-le (12. März 2010)

Solltest Du die White Industries loswerden wollen, kannst Du mich gern mal anschreiben...


----------



## Rennkram (12. März 2010)

Tut mir leid, links ist das Kurbelgewinde im Ar***. Ich bekomme sie mit dem Abzieher nicht runter...  Blöder Vorbesitzer. Der hat viele Schrauben rundgedreht...
Klar, wenn du sie dennoch haben willst


----------



## zaskar-le (12. März 2010)

Schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (12. März 2010)

Habe mir auch mal wieder etwas neues gegönnt. Das 2010er GT Fury Carbon DH.

Originalausstattung:




Ausbaustufe 1:








Getauscht werden in jedem Falle noch die Pedale sowie Sattel/Sattelstütze. Möglicherweise auch die Bremsen.


----------



## goegolo (12. März 2010)

Sind die Laufräder abfahrtstauglich?


----------



## cyclery.de (12. März 2010)

Ist der Opium-Laufradsatz, sollte also DH tauglich sein.


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2010)

ist zwar so gar nicht meine radart aber sieht richtig gut aus. pedale und stütze werden sicher auch rot?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2010)

Bleibt die Stütze so lang?


----------



## cyclery.de (13. März 2010)

Nein, die Pedale und Stütze werden nicht rot werden. Wir wollen ja nicht übertreiben 
Die neue Stütze wird auch gekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (13. März 2010)

so heute kam das letzte stück was fehlte um zu fahren...ein selle italia filante etwas gedopt









damit ist der grashüpfer, bis auf tommasius seine aufkleber fertig:


----------



## Triturbo (13. März 2010)

@cyclery.de:

Wahnsinnig gutes Rad  Ich find das echt stark und super schön! Schade, das ich kein Bigbike brauche, sonst hätte ich auch eins  
Aber 2 Sachen sind nicht so mein Ding:
- Pedale
- Sattel

Der Rest ist super. 

@ divergent!:

Das selbe gilt für dich. Find das Ava super schön mit der Lefty. Bin echt schon am überlegen, die Fox aus meinem Zaskar rauszuschmeißen. Schönes Rad


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2010)

schmeiß raus! leftys sind in usa grad billig...um die 300 für ne neue gewartete. adapter und nabe noch und fertig. bereuen wirst du es nicht


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2010)

@ cyclery: Geiles Bike, schicke Laufräder!

@divergent: Mit das furchtbarste was ich je an Fahrrad gesehen habe.

Es ist zwar "nur" ein Avalanche, aber nein, wirklich nicht.....
Mit der Sprühdose lackieren mag ja noch angehen, aber die Gabel? Und was ist das auf dem Lenker? Bist Du 5 Jahre alt? 
Wenn Du eh eine eher mäßige Lackierung vorhattest, hättest Du den Rahmen auch gar nicht verändern müssen, von wegen der Cantibolzen. Und der Lack, der vorher drauf war, ist sicher nicht schlechter als der, der jetzt drauf ist.
Einen Vorteil hat die Geschichte, Du braucht kein Schloss mehr. Das Ding klaut keiner.
Bravo.
my2cents.
Manni


----------



## divergent! (13. März 2010)

das waren aber mehr wie 2 sätze

schön daß es dir nicht gefällt, wurde ja auch zeit. hab schon gedacht hier werden langsam alle bekloppt nachdem so ziemlich jeder mein lts mit lefty blöd fanden und jetzt diverse leute das ava richtig gut. da bin ich froh dich zu haben. ne mäßige lackierung hatte ich nicht vor aber du machst das sicher besser. da werde ich dich beim backwoods dann mal anschreiben. das auf dem lenker ist ne klingel. sowas macht man dran um ungeliebte passanten nett vorzuwarnen. eigentlich kennt man sowas. gut die hier ist nicht die standart omaklingel, aber was solls. die meisten haben dann auch immer ein grinsen im gesicht wenn sie sowas sehen. und kinderaugen leuchten...da gebe ich dir recht. wie alt ich bin tut da nix zur sache. ich hab genug ego über mich selbst und auch meine räder zu lachen und nicht alles toternst zu nehmen wie so manch anderer. und zum thema klauen...das wird eh keiner versuchen wenn ich drauf sitze und wer es versucht....ich hab sehr harte schienbeine aufgrund sportlicher vorbelastung.

also kopf hoch das wird schon


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. März 2010)

Schnee ist weg, dafür Dauerregen
Naja, wird halt geschraubt.
Erst das Tequesta meiner "Großen" nach Ihren Wünschen gestaltet:



Und dann noch was für mich fertig gestellt:


















Und weil er so schön ist



Ich steh auf diesen Vorbau

So leute, zieht Euch beim nächsten Treffen warm an, jetzt hab ich ne Downhillwaffe


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das waren aber mehr *als *2 sätze
> 
> Blablablabla...
> 
> *also kopf hoch das wird schon*



Ich fürchte nicht.


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. März 2010)

@Sassy 

wieviel Federweg hat die Magura-Gabel im LTS? 
Habe in dem Rahmen ne Shiver,die baut aber etwas niedrig..


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2010)

Phaon ist Klasse, hatte ich auch mal. Wenn Du eine gute erwischt hast, ist das Ding echt zu gebrauchen, grade für die etwas schwerere Fraktion da man die Federn einfach tauschen kann. Federweg war verstellbar von 80-125 mm, ähnlich U-Turn von RS.

Ich finde das DS ja auch schick


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. März 2010)

Die Magura Phaon ist von 85 auf 125mm Travelbar.
Mit die beste Gabel die ich bisher fahren durfte.
Und mit unter 2kg auch recht leicht für eine Stahlferdergabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (13. März 2010)

Fahre auch zwei Phaons, die können aber nur von 125 auf 90 mm runtergeschraubt werden. Baut eine Shiver für das LTS nicht zu hoch?


----------



## DeepStar23 (13. März 2010)

Danke! 

Ist eine Shiver SC. Keine Doppelbrücke.. 
Die DC wäre in der Tat etwas too much für ein LTS..


----------



## goegolo (13. März 2010)

@DeepStar23: Magst Du ein Bild von dem LTS einstellen? Im Deinem Fotoalbum habe ich davon nichts gefunden.


----------



## tofu1000 (14. März 2010)

Zwar nicht aus Hamburg, auch nicht LTS, aber DS und mit Shiver SC - ich zeig's immer wieder gern... 





Und ich finde, die Gabel passt prima!


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


>



Wie ich sehe, hast Du Dein Dämpfer-Problem gelöst


----------



## tofu1000 (14. März 2010)

Ich denke, aufgeschoben trifft es besser. Es ist ein Fox, ürsprünglich aus einem C..., der mir von einem netten Forumsmitglied vermacht wurde.  Er geht wirklich gut, lässt sich via Hebel blockieren, aber leider ist es entweder mein Gewicht oder mein Fahrstil - ich kann nur mit Luftdruck hart an der Obergrenze fahren, aber selbst dann bin vor einem Durchschlag nicht gefeit. Er würde wahrscheinlich eher in ein "Lady-CC-STS" passen...


----------



## goegolo (14. März 2010)

Goil, das bringt mich ja schon wieder auf Ideen für mein LTS dh


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. März 2010)

Mein Rad ist leider nicht fertig. Steht nicht mal auf Rädern.
Die Shiver SC gab´s mit verschiedenen Federwegen. Je nach Baujahr zwischen 100-120 mm. Ich glaube ich habe nur ne 100er,muss noch mal die Einbauhöhe messen.

@tofu
kannst Du die Einbauhöhe mal messen,von der Shiver.
Es gibt die Fox-Dämpfer mit verschiedenen Luftkammern. Die werden oft für Hersteller abgestimmt und gefertigt. Eventuell mal Toxoholic ne Mail schreiben,ob die helfen können.


----------



## dr.juggles (14. März 2010)

nicht meins, aber hansi´s...





...aus dem 95er katalog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (14. März 2010)

Die Shiver hat eine Einbauhöhe von 500mm. Ist ein '03-Modell, 120mm Federweg und ETA (herrlich für bergauf!). Ich lieeebe diese Gabel!  Ab 2004 leider nur noch 100mm und ohne ETA. 

Toxoholics oder gleich einen neuen X-Fusion werde ich mal in Angriff nehmen, wenn ich wieder etwas flüssiger bin. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## gtbiker (18. März 2010)

Backwoods weitestgehend fertig, ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden aber noch gemacht, dann gibts gescheite Bilder


----------



## aggressor2 (18. März 2010)

tolles sw


----------



## gtbiker (18. März 2010)

Danke, danke, ist ein 739 in kurz


----------



## aggressor2 (18. März 2010)

mist
mein neues radl wird morgen fertig


----------



## gtbiker (18. März 2010)

Das 737er von dir fristet das neue Dasein im Stadtrad.
Zeigste dann mal deine Bude her....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (18. März 2010)

Das ist zu vergeben .... nur in gute Hände, nur komplett und an Selbstabholer ...incl. einer neuen U-Brake, ohne Pedale


----------



## aggressor2 (18. März 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das 737er von dir fristet das neue Dasein im Stadtrad.
> Zeigste dann mal deine Bude her....



klar, aber nich hier her.
wird ein amazing toy


----------



## divergent! (18. März 2010)

nettes backwoods. die amp passt ja richtig gut da rein. da muss ich glatt nochmal in mich gehen ob ich bei meinem die judy reinpacke.

gefällt mir.


----------



## Splatter666 (18. März 2010)

Moin!

Nachdem ich mit bei Tom ein paar neue Decals hab anfertigen lassen, hab ich mir mein Zaskar mal ein bissl zur Brust genommen 

So wurde aus dem hier:




Das da: 






 

 

 

 

 

 





Jetzt fehlen mir nur noc die RF-Kettenblätter (großes im Zulauf ) und n vernünftiger Umwerfer, dann is es für mich fertig. Evtl. nochn Riser, je nachdem, wie es sich fährt 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## eddy 1 (18. März 2010)

sorry aber ich fands mit dem blauen teilen schöner


----------



## Splatter666 (18. März 2010)

Moin!

Kein Problem 
Die Barends hab ich ja noch hier, aber dann wird der Lenker so schmal 
Und die Sattelstütze hatte Untermaß, die Shannon war ahlt da und ich mag rot... 

Ciao, Splat

PS: Bissl blau is ja noch dran


----------



## Blackhawk88 (18. März 2010)

ich finds neu besser, nur das blaue zeug am schaltwerk mag mir nicht gefallen


----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

chrome-decals? sehr schön 

von der seite wirkt die stütze in rot noch ein wenig allein. ich würde evtl. noch ein, zwei kleine rote punkte (kurbelschrauben - die alte wirkt neben der hochglanzpolierten kurbel eh recht verranzt, flaschenhalterschrauben) setzen.

die p-bone ist wie immer toll am zassi und ich muss meine endlich entlacken und ans türkise zaskar bauen.

die sattelüberhöhung sieht gepaart mit dem top federkomfort der p-bone schmerzhaft aus


----------



## Splatter666 (19. März 2010)

versus schrieb:


> von der seite wirkt die stütze in rot noch ein wenig allein. ich würde evtl. noch ein, zwei kleine rote punkte (kurbelschrauben - die alte wirkt neben der hochglanzpolierten kurbel eh recht verranzt, flaschenhalterschrauben) setzen.



Evtl. kommt der Bremszuggegenhalter vorne noch in rot und die Kettenblattschrauben, wills ja net übertreiben  Kurbelschraube schließe ich aus, da will ich kein Alu haben, das muss halten 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## planetsmasher (19. März 2010)

ich finds schick.
Und gut zu Wissen dass der Tom auch Chrom kann..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. März 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Evtl. kommt der Bremszuggegenhalter vorne noch in rot und die Kettenblattschrauben, wills ja net übertreiben



klingt sehr gut 



Splatter666 schrieb:


> Kurbelschraube schließe ich aus, da will ich kein Alu haben, das muss halten



wenn du die kurbel erst mit einer stahlschraube fest klemmst und sie danach gegen eine aluschraube tauschst, hält das bestens.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. März 2010)

Hallo!

Na dann will ich auch mal die im Augenblick fahrbereiten GTs zeigen...

Hier mal die Gesamtschau:






...das DHi mit nun endlich kompletter MRP!:






...das schönste Rad in meinem Keller, u.a. wegen dem schönsten Gelb das ich je auf nem Rad gesehen habe:






...das ZR 1.0, das heute wieder 140km einstecken musste. Update war die Zipp 300 Carbon Kurbel mit dem XX Light Innenlager. Mit den alten KBs und KB Schrauben hat das über 300g gespart:






...und nun auch noch das Carbon Zassi. Der Spacerturm kommt morgen ab, dann passt auch der Feinschliff:






Der frosted blue Rahmen sowie das Team Xizang harren derweil noch der Dinge...

VG
Peru


----------



## Manni1599 (24. März 2010)

Alles sehr schöne Räder! Auch das Mopped, wo sie den Motor vergessen haben.

ABER DAS BRAVADO, 

Wunderschön!


----------



## versus (25. März 2010)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Alles sehr schöne Räder! Auch das Mopped, wo sie den Motor vergessen haben.
> 
> ABER DAS BRAVADO,
> 
> Wunderschön!



stimmt! da freue ich mich jetzt schon auf meins 
auch wenn der aufbau sicher erst im herbst startet.

@peter: auch das carbon zasker ist sehr fein! ich war gestern wieder mit meinem unterwegs und nach dem ganzen twentygeninere in letzter zeit muss ich sagen, dass das zaskar bergauf eine klasse für sich ist. leicht und steif 

was wiegt deins momentan?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. März 2010)

Hi!

Also das Zaskar C wiegt 10,3 kg. Trotz der leichten Teile schon stattlich. Wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B.  der LRS nachgewogen nur 1307 g wiegt...

Na ja, Gewicht hin oder her, sieht geil aus und fährst sich überraschend komfortabel....hätte nicht gedacht das dieses ellenlange OR so ne gute Sitzposition zulässt...

VG
Peter


----------



## Chat Chambers (27. März 2010)

*1991*

Helmut Kohl (CDU) wird vom Deutschen Bundestag mit 378 von 644 abgegebenen Stimmen erneut zum Bundeskanzler gewählt.

19 Stunden nach Ablauf des UNO-Ultimatums beginnt eine multinationale Truppe unter Führung der USA im Rahmen der "Operation Wüstenfuchs" mit Luftangriffen auf den Irak. 

Positiv:
Mein Karakoram Elite verlässt ein Radgeschäft in Kalifornien und kreuzt 18 Jahre später bei mir in Köllifornien wieder auf.


























Bin es heute zum 1. Mal gefahren. Geht super das Ding.


----------



## korat (27. März 2010)

das ist ja 1 traum! 

wenn ich aufgepaßt habe, sind ja nur die felgen und reifen neu, vielleicht würde ich bei den ersteren noch die kleber abziehen, dann fällts nicht auf.

viel spaß damit! war der lack noch in diesem zustand?


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2010)

Und wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist die Kreuzung des U-Brake Zuges verkehrt. So scheuert er aneinander!
Und wenn Du in änderst, kurze gleich noch den Zug am Schaltwerk. Kann sich sonst verhädern.
Ansonsten sehr ansehnlich, schwarz halt (ist nicht meine bevorzugte Farbe an Bikes)


----------



## divergent! (27. März 2010)

sehr schönes gt. sieht aus wie geleckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chat Chambers (27. März 2010)

@korat:

LRS ist neu mit NOS DX Naben, der originale ist verschlissen!
Der Lack ist für das Alter noch sehr gut. Ein GT-Logo auf dem Oberrohr ist aber leider unschön aufgeplatzt.

@GT-Sassy: stimmt, der Zug ist falsch verlegt...und sobald ich Endhülsen habe kürze ich die Züge.


----------



## versus (27. März 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Also das Zaskar C wiegt 10,3 kg. Trotz der leichten Teile schon stattlich. Wenn man bedenkt, dass z.B.  der LRS nachgewogen nur 1307 g wiegt...



komisch. ich hätte jetzt getippt, dass deins eher leichter als meins ist. 9.6kg mit 1500gr-lrs:







Chat Chambers schrieb:


> *1991*
> 
> Helmut Kohl (CDU) wird vom Deutschen Bundestag mit 378 von 644 abgegebenen Stimmen erneut zum Bundeskanzler gewählt.
> 
> ...





mal wieder ein sehr tolles rad von dir


----------



## Sascha123 (28. März 2010)

Das Carbon Pro wiegt serienmäßig 10,X Kg und das Team knapp 10 Kg. Der Carbonrahmen selbst macht keine großen Sprünge.


----------



## schallundrauch (28. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Das Carbon Pro wiegt serienmäßig 10,X Kg und das Team knapp 10 Kg. Der Carbonrahmen selbst macht keine großen Sprünge.


 
Bitte was?

Mein 96er Tequesta wiegt inzwischen unter 10 kg (Ok, starr und mit V-Brakes) da würde ich bei einem Carbon-Hardtail selbst im Serientrimm wenigstens eine neun vor dem Komma erwarten.

Gruß SchallundRauch


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

also die carbon zaskar rahmen schwanken schon enorm! ich hab schon welche in s mit 980gr gesehen. hier dann teilweise m mit 1600gr und mehr. also was das betrifft hat da gt noch nicht raus wie man carbon vernünftig verabreitet.


----------



## Sascha123 (28. März 2010)

@divergent
Also die Schwankungen (+-0,62Kg) würde ich mittlerweile bezweifeln. 

Aber insgesamt ist ein sehr guter Alu-Rahmen gewichtstechnisch nicht gerade um Welten entfernt.


Das Pro mit ca. 10,2Kg 

Allerdings ist der serienmäßige LRS gewichtsmäßig wirklich Schrott. Auch Vorbau und Sattelstütze sind für den (Original-)Preis von 3000 irgendwie erbärmlich. 

Tauscht man die "Billig-Komponenten" aus, so kommt das Bike unter 10Kg.
Will man nun Hardcore-Tuning betreiben muss noch die komplette XX-Gruppe drangeschraubt werden.

Das aktuelle Carbon Team dürfte etwas leichter sein als der Vorgänger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2010)

und jetz stelle man sich so ein carbon zaskar mit ohne dem schaltungskram vor...da kannmer bestimmt nochmal 1,5kg sparn. das wär geil.


----------



## Triturbo (28. März 2010)

Der Carbon Zaskar Rahmen ist einfach nur heiß .  Die Aufbauten sind auch super


----------



## zaskar-le (28. März 2010)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Der Carbon Zaskar Rahmen ist einfach nur heiß .  Die Aufbauten sind auch super



Genau! Sollte sich mal ein Stealth zu mir verirren, muss ich allerdings einen Klon einer Eurer Aufbauten hinlegen - ich hab' von neuen Sachen keine Ahnung. Hoffe, das wäre OK.


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> @divergent
> Also die Schwankungen (+-0,62Kg) würde ich mittlerweile bezweifeln.
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



kannste glauben. ich hatte mal im ebay abteil einen gezeigt. der war größe s und wog knapp unter 1000gr. kann dir der herr aggressor 2 auch bestätigen weil ich ihm die auktion damals auch gesendet hab.

das carbonzassi ist schon ein traum, optisch gesehen. aber das gewicht und der preis hält mich davon ab sowas zu kaufen. bei 1100gr ( was für mich bei einem carbon mtb max erträglich ist ) würde ich schwach werden. für alles andere gibts alu was auch mal fahrfehler besser verzeiht.


----------



## KaZuO (28. März 2010)

Heute fertiggebastelt, da ich endlich ein passendes Hinterrad geschnappt hab.
Bereit für eure Kritik:


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

gefällt mir. nur der reflektor am sattel stört.magic gear? aber sonst


----------



## Tucana (28. März 2010)

Ich finds astrein


----------



## KaZuO (28. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> magic gear?


No Magic Gear, ich seh zumindest keins 
34/16 passt exakt auch mit -+Kettenlängung, hab auch lang genug gerechnet und probiert bis der ideale  Kompromiss aus Entfaltung und "Bike ohne Spanner" da war.

Das mit dem Batterierücklicht ist sone Sache, eigentlich wollte ich das Bike als "Stadtschlampe" zum mal abends in die Stadt und so, aber ich lass es lieber, denn sonst komm ich danach gleich mit zwei Fahrrädern heim


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> kannste glauben. ich hatte mal im ebay abteil einen gezeigt. der war größe s und wog knapp unter 1000gr. kann dir der herr aggressor 2 auch bestätigen weil ich ihm die auktion damals auch gesendet hab.



rischtisch.



KaZuO schrieb:


> No Magic Gear, ich seh zumindest keins
> 34/16 passt exakt auch mit -+Kettenlängung, hab auch lang genug gerechnet und probiert bis der ideale  Kompromiss aus Entfaltung und "Bike ohne Spanner" da war.



na dann is das dochn magic gear. heißt ja nix anderes als sisp ohne notwendigkeit eines kettenspanners an nem rahmen mit vertikalen ausfallenden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2010)

Schon schick, das Zaskar. Nur Federgabel und Schaltung fehlen zur Perfektion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (28. März 2010)

Beim Karakoram hätte ich was zu meckern 

Warum vorne ne silberne Bremse, und hinten ne schwarze Bremse, das passt nicht.
Ansonsten ein sehr schöner Klassiker.

Was sind das am Zaskar für Räder?


----------



## aggressor2 (28. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nur Federgabel und Schaltung fehlen zur Perfektion.



darüber lässt sich vortrefflich streiten


----------



## KaZuO (28. März 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Schon schick, das Zaskar. Nur Federgabel und Schaltung fehlen zur Perfektion.



Hier mein zweites bzw. erstes, falls ihr es noch nicht kennt:




Ich streite mich auch nicht gern, und schon gar nicht mit mir selbst, deshalb gibt es 2


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2010)

Gefällt, ist mal kein Katalogaufbau. Und fällt auf.


----------



## divergent! (28. März 2010)

@kazuzo:

was du da gemacht hast ist magic gear.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-gear_bicycle

....ach der alex war schneller. das zassi mit girvin gabel find ich auch nicht schlecht. irgendwie hat die gabel was...glaub die könnte meinem lts auch gut stehen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2010)

Da kann ich Dir recht geben, passt zum LTS bestimmt super. Zumindest besser als eine Lefty


----------



## KaZuO (28. März 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> @kazuzo:was du da gemacht hast ist magic gear.....


jo, hatte es mit dem Ghost Chainring verwechselt irgendwann, hat sich so eingebrannt 

STS mit Carbon-Girvin hab ich hier im Forum auch schonmal gesehen, passt.


----------



## cyclery.de (6. April 2010)

Ausbaustufe 2 (neue Stütze/neuer Sattel)












Jetzt stehen nur noch die Pedale auf der Änderungsliste. Morgen wird der Bock erstmal in Thale getestet


----------



## planetsmasher (6. April 2010)

verdammte schei$$e. ist das schön!
wenn ich nich son schisser wäre und überall den anker werfen würde, wäre das mein traumbike. aber so könnt ichs halt nicht annähernd artgerecht bewegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (6. April 2010)

wow


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2010)

Ich denke 5050xx würden ihm ganz gut stehen  schönes Bike


----------



## Lousa (6. April 2010)

Bin eigentlich kein Freund von Fullys; aber das Bike gefällt mir doch, sauber!


----------



## cyclery.de (6. April 2010)

@all: Danke, Danke!

CB 5050xx hatte ich auch überlegt. Leider sind es aber nicht gerade Leichtgewichte.


----------



## dr.juggles (6. April 2010)

brutale kiste im positiven sinne!


----------



## mzaskar (6. April 2010)

wegen Pedalen, schau dich mal hier um


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2010)

Wenn das Ruckus 7 auch nur annähernd so schön wird, isses gekauft


----------



## versus (10. April 2010)

sehr geil und zeig gerne wieder bilder vom einsatz


----------



## dk850 (10. April 2010)

....und hier mein GT


----------



## versus (10. April 2010)

dk850 schrieb:


> ....und hier mein GT



öhm, ich finde den aufbau (vorbau, lenker, barends, bremshebel, laufräder...) ehrlich gesagt eher unschön.

ist es auch das rad, das du verkaufst?


----------



## dk850 (10. April 2010)

....ja genau, steht gerade im Auktionshaus zum Verkauf!

Ehrlich gesagt, hast Du Recht, habe an dem Rad seit dem Kauf, außer dem Lenker und Vorbau nicht`s verändert.


----------



## landsbee (12. April 2010)

Wollte mich auch mal kurz vorstellen  bin der Bikemessi  und habe  unteranderem auch eine Vorliebe für alte GT`s (bis 1999) obwohl mir auch die Modele danach sehr gut gefallen (anders wie bei anderen Herstellern). 92 Zaskar, 93 Zaskar LE, ein 99er Edge liegen noch im Langzeitkoma (Keller), ein 85er Timberline hole ich ENDLICH in zwei Wochen ab, ein 92 Pantera wird komplett bearbeitet (neuer Lack etc.) und zwei 92 Panteras sind schon im Einsatz (nur noch keine Bilder gemacht, aber von meinen beiden Avalanches gibts schon ein paar Bilderchen, drei hab ich mal hochgeladen fürs GT Forum ich hoffe sie gefallen "die Alten" GT`s, schönen Tag noch für alle, Daniel 













PS// über ein 1990er Avalanche Rahmenset würde sich der Bikemessi wie Bolle freuen, eventuell hat jemand ein solches noch zum Verkauf, oder weiß wer eins hat, 18" oder 19", vielen Dank.


----------



## divergent! (12. April 2010)

alle beide echt sehr schick


----------



## GTruni (14. April 2010)

*Frage: * wie transportiert man ein Geburtstagsgeschenk bestehend aus 1,2 Meter Salami mit einem GT Zaskar?

*Genau so: ... *


----------



## Tucana (14. April 2010)

Schaut geils aus 

aber btw, deine Bilder werden nicht angezeigt. Aber durchs Quoten sieht man, wo sie gespeichert sind


----------



## tofu1000 (14. April 2010)

Ich bin mal so frei:






So kann man sich auch bei längeren Touren die Zeit für die Verpflegungsstopps sparen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (18. April 2010)

So.. Ich war wieder fleissig.. 
Rad ist fertig. Und bei dem Bombenwetter heute war ich auch mal unterwegs..


----------



## Tucana (18. April 2010)

GenisalsT!


----------



## Rennkram (18. April 2010)

Sehr sehr schön geworden 
Echt klasse!!


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2010)

hast du noch ein foto nur von der seite?


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. April 2010)

danke.. 

nur noch das:





und das Gruppenbild..


----------



## divergent! (18. April 2010)

ach das sind die richtigen. mit so nem schnöden schwarzen locken und dann zum schluß 3 schnieke räder.

das polierte sieht leckerfein aus


----------



## gtbiker (18. April 2010)

Das schwarze Zassi ist super!


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. April 2010)

Die anderen Zassi´s gab´s ja schon zu sehen hier.. 

Das 93er BB hat allerdings mittlerweile ein kleines Lifting bekommen..
Aber da fehlt noch der Feinschliff.  Dann gibts mehr..

Genau wie vondiesem Kandidaten:


----------



## tofu1000 (19. April 2010)

Deine Räder gefallen mir immer wieder ausgesprochen gut! (bis auf's Blaue...)  Ich könnte mich nur nicht zwischen schwarz und poliert entscheiden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (19. April 2010)

danke.. 

ja der Blaue.. Wenn GT nur was gescheites Modernes bauen würde.. 
mit nem Plaste-Rahmen wollte ich nicht unbedingt durchs Gelände bügeln..


----------



## korat (20. April 2010)

fürs gelände könntest du dir doch ein schönes modernes stevens kaufen.
und zum anschauen hast du wunderschöne zassis gebaut, vor allem das silberne ist ein traum!
ich als farbenfroher junger mann hab silber immer irgendwie verdrängt, aber  ich glaube, irgendwann brauch ich auch mal sowas...


----------



## Kloyd (20. April 2010)

Das schwarze Zaskar ist echt das coolste, welches ich bisher gesehen habe! Auch die Decals sind *hot* (die normalen gefallen mir nämlich nicht so) - sind die selbst gebastelt, oder gibts die so irgendwo zu kaufen?


----------



## tditdi (20. April 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal meins..., auch gleich mit der Frage:
 was es für ein Modell eigentlich ist?
Rahmennummer gibt es keine, ist unkenntlich gemacht, da es ein wiedergefundenes Rad war. In meinem Besitz ist es seit ca. 8 Jahren (über Bikeshop gekauft), es wurden vor ca. 2Jahren nur neue Laufräder investiert, der Rest scheint noch original zu sein...


----------



## Kruko (20. April 2010)

tditdi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal meins..., auch gleich mit der Frage:
> was es für ein Modell eigentlich ist?
> Rahmennummer gibt es keine, ist unkenntlich gemacht, da es ein wiedergefundenes Rad war. In meinem Besitz ist es seit ca. 8 Jahren (über Bikeshop gekauft), es wurden vor ca. 2Jahren nur neue Laufräder investiert, der Rest scheint noch original zu sein...



Hallo und Willkommen im Club

Wo stand denn die Rahmennummer? Hast Du noch ein paar Bilder der Oberrohrendkappe und des Schaltauges??


----------



## tditdi (20. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich glaub inne am Ausfallende, oder wie das heist.
Bilder muss ich mal machen.
An der Endkappe ist halt das GT symbol eingearbeitet, ansonst ist alles Lx bestückt.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## u-break (20. April 2010)

seit dem letzten we hab ich auch 2 gt's das silberne gabs für dünnes
das outpost gabs geschenkt


----------



## DeepStar23 (20. April 2010)

Kloyd schrieb:


> Das schwarze Zaskar ist echt das coolste, welches ich bisher gesehen habe! Auch die Decals sind *hot* (die normalen gefallen mir nämlich nicht so) - sind die selbst gebastelt, oder gibts die so irgendwo zu kaufen?



Danke.. Der Aufbau war auch net einfach.. 
Die Decals hab ich anfertigen lassen.. weiss aber nicht wie die Schriftart heisst.. Kann jede Werbe-Firma mitm Plotter. 

@korat..
hab ja nen modernes Stevens hier stehen.. aus Plaste.. aber das muss noch weg. am liebsten im Tausch gegen nen Plaste-Zassi. Aber dat is net so einfach. 
Dann wäre die Sammlung komplett.

Im Gelände fahr ich eh nur noch Singlespeed.. Dat war toll bei RIP. =)


----------



## aggressor2 (20. April 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Im Gelände fahr ich eh nur noch Singlespeed..



gute sache! 
und schönes schwarzes...ich würd mir sattelüberhöhung wünschen


----------



## Sascha123 (21. April 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> danke..
> 
> und das Gruppenbild..



 Die ersten beiden nehme ich sofort.


----------



## planetsmasher (21. April 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> .. weiss aber nicht wie die Schriftart heisst..


 
also die Schriftart sieht mir sehr nach "Brooklyn Kid" aus. War in irgendeiner Word-Version auf nem alten PC bei mir sogar bei den Standard-Schriften dabei. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


----------



## Kloyd (21. April 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> also die Schriftart sieht mir sehr nach "Brooklyn Kid" aus. War in irgendeiner Word-Version auf nem alten PC bei mir sogar bei den Standard-Schriften dabei. Kann mich aber auch täuschen.


 Jau, danke an beide - für so etwas gibt es ansonsten ja auch http://www.dafont.com (mal so als Tip) ...


----------



## DeepStar23 (21. April 2010)

Sascha123 schrieb:


> Die ersten beiden nehme ich sofort.



lass mich kurz überlegen.. Nein.. 

das ist irgendeine Graffit-Style Schrifftart.. da wird´s einige in der Art geben..


----------



## Willard (23. April 2010)

Hi,

ich bin der Neue und komm' jetzt öfters. 

Ich lese hier schon länger mit und oute mich nun auch mal, bzw. meine geliebten GT's.

Habe ich seit drei Jahren im Stall und war eher ein Zufallskauf, aber Liebe auf den ersten Blick. Ist bei mir regelmässig im Trainingseinsatz.





Ganz frischer Neuerwerb und noch nicht ganz fertig.





Für die Tochter angeschafft, aber leider ist das Palomar zu gross. Mal sehen, was draus wird.





In der "Ketzer-Abteilung" stehen dann die anderen Arbeitsgeräte.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. April 2010)

Nach den ganzen Alukram hier  mal wieder richtiges Material; STAHL


----------



## cleiende (24. April 2010)

Der insanerider und ketterechts hatten es schon im Besitz, ich nutze es in der Stadt und im Winter auf dem Weg ins Büro.









Kommt nicht an die Rohloff ran, ist aber gut genug.





Eine Frontleuchte die was taugt. Leuchtet 30 Meter voraus alles sauber aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (24. April 2010)

Okay, es nicht "made in" sondern




Der Rahmen kam von GT-Sassy
























Und wenn der Hannes etwas sicherer darauf ist kommt auch der Sattel hoch!

Sein Zwillingsbruder fährt ein ganz profanes Müsing Comp LTD...


----------



## Manni1599 (24. April 2010)

Carla.




Nachdem ich Daggis Borrego gekapert und als Singlespeeder aufgebaut habe, wollte ich auch ein "echtes eigenes" Rad dieser Bauart haben. Da kam ein Angebot hier im GT Verkaufsfaden gerade recht, ein Karakoram, baugleich mit dem Borrego. Nach etlichen Irrungen und Wirrungen kam der Rahmen vor 2 Wochen dann endlich zu mir. Der Lack war fertig, eine kleine Beule im Oberrohr (war auch so beschrieben) und etwas Rost waren kein Hindernis, er sollte ja sowieso lackiert werden. 




Wurde er dann ja auch. In Karmin-Rot mit Goldflakes, genauso wie die Gabel, die ich noch in meinem Fundus hatte.





Marcel (mipmip) hatte mir zu RIP einen Singlestar mitgebracht, diesen habe ich bei Carla verwendet. Leider muss ich einen Spanner verwenden, demnächst werde ich es mal mit einem Halflink versuchen.





Na ja, wenigstens wird genauso edel gespannt wie bei Bo. Gekurbelt wird auch, mit einer XTR M 960, die habe ich schwarz lackieren lassen. Goldene Kettenblattschrauben hatte ich noch.





Fahren tut sich Carla Klasse, Der Lack ist bei Sonne und live ein echter Hammer!





TEILELISTE:
GT Karakoram, Stahl Lack: Karmin Rot mit Goldflakes
Gabel: GT Bologna Cut
LRS: Naben XT 760 Schwarz, Speichen DT Comp 2.0-1.8, Nippel Alu Schwarz, Felgen Mavic Xm 317, Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4
Bremsen: Avid SD 7 
Sattelstütze: XT Stahl
Sattel: Flite 1996
Steuersatz: Crank Brothers Opium DH (66 g, unglaublich!)
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve, 130 mm, + 6°
Lenker: Anzonic World Force knapp 780 mm (Labels entfernt)
Griffe: Bontrager
Kurbel: XTR M 960, 44 Zähne
Innenlager: XTR
Pedale: 520 Schwarz
Ritzel: Singlestar, Aluminium, 21 Zähne
Spanner: XTR 950
Gewicht: 10,5 Kg






Morgen wird es erstmal eine lange 60 km Runde mit ca. 650 Hm geben.
Ich freu mich drauf.

Manni


----------



## schallundrauch (25. April 2010)

Hübsches Ding, Deine Carla. Aber irgendwo hat sie ganz schön Speck auf den Rippen 
Ich frage mich gerade wo Du die Bleigewichte versteckt hast um auf 10,5 Kg zu kommen 

OK, dein LRS ist schwerer als der von meinem Tequesta und bei mir steckt eine Alugabel drin die zur Bologna Cut noch einmal etwa 150g bringt, aber das sollte durch den leichteren Rahmen und das nicht vorhandene Schaltungsgerödel eigentlich massig kompensiert werden.


----------



## korat (25. April 2010)

der singlestar ist es jedenfalls nicht, der wiegt NIX


----------



## tofu1000 (25. April 2010)

Ganz schön dekadenter Kettenspanner, Manni!  Machst du noch Kleber drauf oder bleibt's nackig? Das hintere Ventil sitzt etwas schief - hab's auch ignoriert und gestern ist's mir abgerissen. Natürlich mitten in der Tour. Ohne Ersatzschlauch.


----------



## Manni1599 (25. April 2010)

Ne, der Rahmen bleibt nackt, einzig das Steuerrohr hat einen kleinen GT Aufkleber bekommen. Das Oberrohr bekommt vorn Links und Rechts noch einen kleinenn Goldenen Carla-Schriftzug,

Zum Gewicht: Das ist einfach wirklich ehrlich. Mit Pedalen, Sackschweren Schläuchen (Ventil hinten ist übrigens schon gerichtet), Der Rahmen ist relativ schwer, die XT Stütze.....usw. Der Singlestar ist es ganz sicher nicht - der wiegt mit 21 Zähnen gerade mal 48 g! Mir ist es leicht genug, es muss mich schließlich (er)tragen.

Danke,
Manni


----------



## neuroncrust (25. April 2010)

Tach zusammen,

ich hab da mal ne Frage zu diesem wunderschönen Rad:

Der Umbau auf moderne Komponenten rückt näher, und bei der Gelegenheit würde ich gern das Titanfinish aufbereiten (lassen wahrscheinlich). Der Grund: Der Vorbesitzer hatte eine Halterung für ein Schloss (!) am Sitzrohr, weil er damit zur Schule (!!) gefahren ist. Auch ansonsten sind ein paar Macken dran. Alles nicht tragisch, aber wenn man es schon strippt...

Frage nun: Weiß einer, wie das matte Finish des Lightning gemacht wird, ob und wie man es wiederherstellen kann und vielleicht am Ende gar noch, wer sowas macht? 

War heute damit in den Harburger Bergen. Es fährt zwar auch so, aber aktuelle Technik wär schon ein anderer Schnack...

Ansonsten: Das ex-Karakoram ist scharf, das alte Avalanche tut mir leid 

Aber nix für ungut, ich hab ein Palomar für den Weg zur Arbeit bei schlechtem Wetter, das sieht ähnlich aus... 

Danke, Hendrik


----------



## Ketterechts (25. April 2010)

Ach ja mein altes Avalanche  - aber der Zweckaufbau tut schon ein bischen weh , aber egal .

Hier mal mein neuestes GT - auch vom Baujahr her :

GT Zaskar X





Aufgebaut mit :
Fox Vanilla R 
Syncros Vorbau und Stütze 
Hope Bremsen und LRS 
XT Schaltung 
Race Face Kurbel

Noch funktioniert die Bremse nur unzureichend , da sie noch entlüftet werden muss , aber für die heutige Runde ging es auch so .


----------



## cleiende (25. April 2010)

@ketterechts & neuroncrust
Ich kann es ja nachvollziehen, aber besser halbwegs in Würde gealtert als in unbekannte Hände gegeben. Siehe auch das Schulrad vom LuckyLuke....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. April 2010)

@neoncrust: glasperlstrahlen kommt in die richtung. habe mein serotta strahlen lassen und das finish war nach dem strahlen dem lightning sehr ähnlich:

hintern lightning




steuerrohr serotta


----------



## neuroncrust (26. April 2010)

@ versus: Danke! Das sieht klasse aus und ich hab auch schon einen Laden gefunden, der es macht. Hatte eigentlich wenig Hoffnung, weil ich dachte, das wäre geätzt oder gebeizt oder sonstwie zu kompliziert. Aber scheint ja zu gehen. 

Hach, wenn das Ding erstmal fertig ist...


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. April 2010)

Familienzuwachs, GT Arette



bis auf das platte Hinterrad in einen sehr gepflegten Zustand.


----------



## versus (26. April 2010)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> @ versus: Danke! Das sieht klasse aus und ich hab auch schon einen Laden gefunden, der es macht. Hatte eigentlich wenig Hoffnung, weil ich dachte, das wäre geätzt oder gebeizt oder sonstwie zu kompliziert. Aber scheint ja zu gehen.
> 
> Hach, wenn das Ding erstmal fertig ist...



gerne! für dich zur orientierung: ich habe 75 franken für das strahlen bezahlt (~45 min arbeit). viel erfolg.


----------



## kingmoe (26. April 2010)

Letzten wurde hier ein alter Talera-Rahmen verkauft. Er war ziemlich angerottet, aber von der Substanz her OK. Mit etwas Zeit und etwas mehr Arbeit sowie Teilen aus dem Keller-Fundus ist mein neues Stadtrad für alle Fälle fertig:


----------



## versus (26. April 2010)

kingmoe schrieb:


>



sehr hübsch geworden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. April 2010)

habe übrigens auch ein neues stadtvelo - karakoram ballonrenner:


----------



## neuroncrust (26. April 2010)

@ versus: 

Wunderschön!

Da sieht mans wieder, Karakoram!

Hier nochmal meins: Nicht ganz so sensationell, dafür ist immerhin ein neuer Vorbau dran


----------



## Ketterechts (26. April 2010)

Glückwunsch Volker 

Sehr schöner Ersatz für das gerissene Titanal .

Sieht richtig klasse aus und auch das schwarze von Neuroncrust ist sehr nett anzuschauen .


----------



## hoeckle (27. April 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Ersatz für das gerissene Titanal .


 

ach, dann doch noch...

aber das kara ist ja wohl um welten besserer ersatz...


----------



## Kruko (27. April 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> ach, dann doch noch...



war ja leider abzusehen 




hoeckle schrieb:


> aber das kara ist ja wohl um welten besserer ersatz...



Das finde ich auch. Und hübsch ist der Ersatz ja auch geworden


----------



## versus (27. April 2010)

danke für die blumen. das kara macht echt spass in der stadt!

und ja, das biria habe ich gerade noch rechtzeitig (benjamin sei dank) in die rente geschickt. das hier hätte auch doof ausgehen können:


----------



## TigersClaw (27. April 2010)

Krass, wie isn das passiert?


----------



## versus (27. April 2010)

einfach irgendwann geplatzt. ein glück nicht beim fahren.

titanal eben...


----------



## Kruko (27. April 2010)

Uih 

Aber leider das übliche Ende eines Titanal-Rahmens


----------



## SpeedyR (28. April 2010)

n abend

ma aweng a spy pic von meinem alten DHi ...

muss die Moppe wieder aufpolieren,dann gibts gescheide Bilder und ein bisschen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (29. April 2010)

Hier ist mein Backwoods, ich habe keine ahnung wie alt es eigentlich ist. Hab es einer Freundin vor Jahren abgekauft, bei ihr stand es nur im Keller rum. Jetzt hab ich den 2. Reifensatz fast durch wobei der 1. an Altersschwäche gestorben ist.


----------



## gtbiker (29. April 2010)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Hier ist mein Backwoods, ich habe keine ahnung wie alt es eigentlich ist.


Baumonat und Jahr stehen in der Rahmennummer am Tretlagergehäuse. 
96 oder 97.


----------



## tofu1000 (29. April 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Baumonat und Jahr stehen in der Rahmennummer am Tretlagergehäuse.
> 96 oder 97.



Ich würde aufgrund der Decals und der Form des Unterrohrs eher auf '94 tippen - also quasi noch klassisch...  
Das war meine Einstiegsdroge...


----------



## Oscar1 (29. April 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Baumonat und Jahr stehen in der Rahmennummer am Tretlagergehäuse.
> 96 oder 97.


 
Kann am Tretlagergehäuse keine Nr. finden  
nur innen am linken Ausfallende.


----------



## Kruko (29. April 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich würde aufgrund der Decals und der Form des Unterrohrs eher auf '94 tippen - also quasi noch klassisch...
> Das war meine Einstiegsdroge...



Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen recht  Decals sind sogar noch ORIGINALE


----------



## esp262 (29. April 2010)

GT Backwoods, 16" (47cm rahmenhöhe  )wird noch aufgebaut, hab noch keine Gabel dafür

ansonsten sachen die drauf kommen
Magura Raceline D
XTR/XT schaltzeug
Kore Vorbau, Sincros Lenker
Raceface kurbel
Titanium Flite sattel
Spin laufrad hab ich damals in den 90er beim trial zerschorttet, schade 





GT Avalanche LE, 18" , rahmen hat schon etwas gelitten, am oberrohr gerissen, haben aber wieder geschweisst
Wurd oft geschlachtet dann wieder aufgebaut 
Inferno laufräder
xtr /xt schaltzeug
Magura Raceline D und Jonny t
Rockshox gabel, 
Kore VOrbau, answer alumilite 2 lenker
usw 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loaTk-Z4yKI"]YouTube- Eugene, seit 10 jahren mal wieder auf mtb part 1[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhxp7gw2B3g"]YouTube- Eugene - seit 10 jahren mal wieder MTB part 2[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEQcIAX2zUk"]YouTube- Eugene - seit 10 jahren mal wieder MTB part 4 autsch[/nomedia]


----------



## trautbrueder (30. April 2010)

Bin neu hier!
Aber wie ich sehe ist GT eine unheilbare Krankheit die nicht nur mich  befallen hat
Dezenter Aufbau
Schaltwerk Precision Billet von Proshift
Umwerfer XT
Bremsen: Magura HS 33
Laufräder von Citec 
Gabel Sid Team 2004
Vorbau Easton EA 70
Schalter XT
Lenker Amoaba Scud
Kubel XT


----------



## neuroncrust (30. April 2010)

@ trautbrueder: Willkommen!

Schönes Rad hast du mitgebracht! Nur die Reflektorstreifen an den Reifen erinnern mich ein bisschen an das Rad meiner Mutter 

Nix für ungut, tolle Kiste wie gesagt!


----------



## versus (30. April 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> YouTube- Eugene, seit 10 jahren mal wieder auf mtb part 1
> YouTube- Eugene - seit 10 jahren mal wieder MTB part 2
> YouTube- Eugene - seit 10 jahren mal wieder MTB part 4 autsch



respekt  

und wenn irgendwann mal etwas zeit bleibt, kannst du dich ja mal etwas mit fotografie auseinandersetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esp262 (30. April 2010)

hab ja bilder sind leider aufm rechner der kaput ist


----------



## trautbrueder (1. Mai 2010)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> @ trautbrueder: Willkommen!
> 
> Schönes Rad hast du mitgebracht! Nur die Reflektorstreifen an den Reifen erinnern mich ein bisschen an das Rad meiner Mutter
> 
> Nix für ungut, tolle Kiste wie gesagt!



Das sind doch keine Reflektorstreifen. Die sind hellblau mit nem dicken Michelinmännchen


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Mai 2010)

Die Verwandelung von biederen Trekkingrad



zum stylischen Crosser 






bei Bedarf mit Lastenträger


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Mai 2010)

da haste bei der nahaufnahme aber schön den vorbauschaft verdeckt...
und ein crosser wär es doch erst mit rennlenker, meiner meinung nach.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Mai 2010)

Der Vorbau ist ein Tribut an das Alter

Und noch was aus dem Klug*******r Modus (Wikepedia):
"Ein Crossrad, oder Crossbike ist ein Hybrid aus Rennrad  und Mountainbike, welcher die verschiedenen Eigenschaften der beiden Radtypen in sich vereint.
Zu unterscheiden ist das Crossrad von einem Cyclocrossrad. Dieses ist ebenfalls eine Mischform aus Rennrad und Mountainbike, welches jedoch ausschließlich für den wettkampforientierten Einsatz entwickelt wurde."


----------



## zaskar-le (1. Mai 2010)

Ich schreibe so etwas nicht so oft, aber "vor der Verwandlung hat's mir besser gefallen. Ob das an den Reifen liegt?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (1. Mai 2010)

hihi....

und ok. wenn ich mich mit leuten über crosser unterhalte, dann is eigentlich nur die rede vorn cyclocrossern...


----------



## commanderts (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe vor kurzem auch gebraucht ein GT Karakoram erstanden. Bin bislang voll zufrieden...

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## neuroncrust (4. Mai 2010)

@ commanderts

Schick!

Die Lackierung will ich auch immer nochmal haben


----------



## commanderts (4. Mai 2010)

Danke! 
Die Lackierung war natürlich reiner Zufall, aber ich muss sagen, da hätte ich schlimmeres kaufen können...
Ausstattung ist auch gut: Sram S7, Truvativ Stylo Kurbelgarnitur, Avid und Tektpro Bremse, die Manitou SX Gabel gefällt mir auch ganz gut. War schon ein Schnäppchen, würde ich sagen...


----------



## neuroncrust (4. Mai 2010)

Wat hes denn betolt? .... Äh also "was hast du denn bezahlt"?

Und um doch noch ein bisschen zu stänkern 

Den Zug unterm Oberrohr musste nochmal sauber verlegen, den ganzen Lichterklimbim abschrauben, den Tacho, den Flaschenhalter. Der Vorbau gehört umgedreht oder am besten gleich mitsamt Lenker und Sattelstütze gegen was Schwarzes getauscht - und natürlich der Gabelschaft gekürzt. Dann wärs für mich perfekt. 

Wie war das noch? Keiner mag Klugsch....


----------



## commanderts (4. Mai 2010)

@neuroncrust

Was würdest Du für so ein Gerät bezahlen? 
Gabelschaft wird natürlich noch gekürzt, hatte ich noch keine Zeit zu. Schwarz würde mir auch besser gefallen. Aber es ist ja noch Zeit, im Moment möchte ich erstmal nur fahren damit. 
Mit de Tiet will ik wat trechtmaken!


----------



## neuroncrust (5. Mai 2010)

Ich hab für meins (zu sehen auf der vorigen Seite) auf ebay 200 bezahlt und mal eins in deiner Lackierung gesehen für 330. Wenn ich da nicht schon eins gehabt hätte, mehr Platz und die Kohle übrig (schon 3 wenns...) hätte ich das Ding gekauft


----------



## commanderts (5. Mai 2010)

Na dann hab ich mich ja nicht über den Tisch ziehen lassen... Habe so wie es auf dem Bild zu sehen ist für 245 bekommen.


----------



## svenundjenny (6. Mai 2010)

1996er Zaskar LE mit den Original-Stickern
War nach aktiver Zeit und 2x Tremalzo lange unbenutzt und steht heute wieder so da:









RockShox Quadra 21R
Magura HS33 10th Anniversary
altersgerechter LX- und XT-Mix
2x ControlTech
Flite
Ritchey
...
Freu mich 

PS: Um die zu kurze Kette und das Unkraut kümmer ich mich noch.


----------



## Kruko (6. Mai 2010)

Hy,

der Aufbau gefällt mit soweit ganz gut. Was mir aber überhaupt nicht gefällt sind die roten Teile. Also Bremse, Pedale und Kettenstrebenschutz

Viel Spaß beim Unkraut zupfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenundjenny (6. Mai 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> der Aufbau gefällt mit soweit ganz gut. Was mir aber überhaupt nicht gefällt sind die roten Teile. Also Bremse, Pedale und Kettenstrebenschutz
> 
> Viel Spaß beim Unkraut zupfen



Naja, die Bremshebel sind bei der 10jährigen halt rot und die Ritcheys kann ich nur gegen schwarze tauschen. Perfekt wäre beides in gelb, dann drehe ich auch den Kettenstrebenschoner um - der ist innen nämlich auch gelb.

Danke für die Kritik


----------



## NoisiaTHX (6. Mai 2010)

Bin schon seit Jahren hier und noch kein Bild gepostet...

Aber jetzt: 

Seit 2005 mein Eigen.

Das GT ID XC 4.0 - nicht mehr ganz Original.

Aktuell mit DT Swiss SSD 225, Selle Italia Yutaak, DMR V8... 

Ich mags so wies ist 

Ich weiß, Bild is nur huschhusch geknipst... bessere Pics in freier Wildbahn folgen


----------



## cleiende (6. Mai 2010)

aaah, endlich mal eins wie meins!
okay, ohne das Schloss

Ich dachte schon ich sei der Einzige mit einem IDXC der ersten Generation.


----------



## NoisiaTHX (7. Mai 2010)

Wie gesacht, husch gings 
Das Rad kommt frisch von der Straße und bevor ich bald noch nen zweites wo neben stehen hab...


----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2010)

mein Re-issue Zaskar ist nun endlich fertig:





















Gewicht liegt bei ca. 10,6kg


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2010)

Sehr lecker, Paul!

Race Face passt hervorragend an den Rahmen, so würde meins auch aussehen. Wenn ich denn eins hätte.

Elli hat die gleichen Teile.


----------



## Kruko (7. Mai 2010)

Wieder ein schöner Aufbau des Re-Issue. Sehr dezent, aber trotzdem sehr hochwertig. 

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß damit. Vielleicht kann man es ja in Oberhof bewundern. Gäbe sicherlich ein schönes Bild, da es sicherlich nicht der einzige Re-Issue sein wird.


----------



## planetsmasher (7. Mai 2010)

Sehr schön!
Nachdem  der erhoffte/befürchtete Preisverfall bei den 20ern ausgeblieben ist, bleibts wohl noch ne Zeit lang beim träumen.


----------



## Kruko (7. Mai 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Nachdem  der erhoffte/befürchtete Preisverfall bei den 20ern ausgeblieben ist,



Darüber bin ich zumindest sehr froh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (7. Mai 2010)

danke danke!

Die Tour heute war in der Tat ein grosser Spaß. Die SID spricht schon super an, obwohl noch nicht eingefahren, die Martas sind auch wunderbar wenn eingebremst. Der Rest funktioniert tadellos und der Rahmen gibt das gute alte Zaskar Gefühl wider.

tja, zum GT Treffen werde ich wieder mal nicht kommen, hätte mich aber sehr gefreut die ganzen Forummitglieder zu treffen. Ich schaffe es aber irgendwann mal.
Dieses Jahr seht im Juni Nachwuchs an


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2010)

ich auch mal wieder.
karakoram elite im harz-trim.
in ner stunde gehts los

wiegen tuts auch 10,6


----------



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2010)

das ist mein neuer garten.
diese schöne fläche liegt 2 min. von meiner wohnung entfernt und war bis vor kurzem der flughafen tempelhof.   

das sts steht gerade auf der startbahn nr.1


----------



## SixTimesNine (11. Mai 2010)

Also in der Richtung in der das STS steht ist das aber 09 L, da der Wind aber aus W kam gestern, hättest Du eigentlich die Startbahn 27 R nehmen müssen. (Aber mit dem Helm hättest Du glaube ich keine Starterlaubnis bekommen)  

"STS ono-O-one clear the runway!!!"


----------



## esp262 (11. Mai 2010)

schöne kurbel hast da


----------



## cizeta (13. Mai 2010)

mein schätzchen aber noch im aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panther79 (15. Mai 2010)

mein neustes Bike im Hunters Creek Buffalo NY, jetzt hab ich`s in der Garage ;-)


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. Mai 2010)

Ready for Race



Berlin kann kommen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Mai 2010)

Panther79 schrieb:


> mein neustes Bike im Hunters Creek Buffalo NY, jetzt hab ich`s in der Garage ;-)




GT's east coast warehouse was in Buffalo, NY back in the glory years.  Have found many nice low mile GT's in that area in the past.


----------



## Stemmel (16. Mai 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ready for Race
> 
> 
> 
> Berlin kann kommen.



Der Sassy hat immer die farbenfrohesten Farbkombis!


----------



## Tucana (17. Mai 2010)

So, neuen Sattel hat er bekommen. Nur noch Bremsleitungen, rote Kabelbinder und "schnellspanner" mit Imbus


----------



## sachse (18. Mai 2010)

So wollt meins auch mal zeigen!


----------



## svenundjenny (18. Mai 2010)

sachse schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 187789
> So wollt meins auch mal zeigen!


 
Schick


----------



## Rennkram (19. Mai 2010)

LTS Thermo mit Cane Creek AD-10.
Hier der Umbau Thread. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=457739
Falls jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Umbau hat bzw. mir bei meinem Problem helfen kann.


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Mai 2010)

in wernigerode, bei bad bikes, stand vor 2 wochen eins im laden mit ner menge xtr und tune und nem fox float r. sah auch gut gelöst aus.


----------



## Rennkram (19. Mai 2010)

Auf lange Sicht plane ich auch einen modernen Fox Dämpfer mit 135mm Einbaulänge. 
Die Dämpfer sind leider recht selten und tauchen höchstens alle Paar Monate mal bei Ebay auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (19. Mai 2010)

Wo hier gerade das Thema LTS/STS aktuell ist, wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Scheibenbremsadapter: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200473671503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT ?


----------



## Janikulus (19. Mai 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade das Thema LTS/STS aktuell ist, wer hat Erfahrung mit diesem Scheibenbremsadapter: http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200473671503&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT ?



braucht man da nicht eine "Sondernabe"? oder wird das Ding Aussen an den Rahmen gesetzt?


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2010)

eigentlich haben die lts/sts thermo rahmen einen eigenen thread verdient.
ne eigene bildergalerie,das wär was.


ist das ein schöner rahmen...kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## Rennkram (19. Mai 2010)

Nicht nur schön, er funktioniert auch erstaunlich gut. 
Spricht gut an, wippt kaum beim treten und hat erstaunlich viel Federweg.
Nur traue ich mich nicht ihn über Trails zu prügeln, sonst explodiert noch die Tretlagermuffe.


----------



## Ketterechts (19. Mai 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> braucht man da nicht eine "Sondernabe"?



Ja - White Industries Nabe in Verbindung mit ner Rock Shox Disc oder ner AMP Bremse


----------



## MartinGT (20. Mai 2010)

Hier mein RTS,
auf Seite 19 des Threads sieht man es noch wie es aussah als ich es von dk850 kaufte.
Nun hab ich schon ein paar Sachen dran gemacht (Pedale sind nur zum Test):


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Mai 2010)

Darf ich das hier auch zeigen?! 
Ist ja auch ein GT


----------



## commanderts (22. Mai 2010)

Wow, das ist echt heiß!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Mai 2010)

Du hast da vergessen die Bremsen zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobtailoner (22. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß auch nicht. Irgendwie ist da keine Bremsaufnahme an Rahmen und Gabel =)


----------



## commanderts (22. Mai 2010)

Das kam mir auch schon etwas zu "nackt" vor


----------



## daettnauer (22. Mai 2010)

Hier nochmal meines, mittlerweile so, wie ich es gerne wollte:

-Rahmen GT Avalanche LE '97
-Gabel Manitou Skareb Comp 100 mm
-Schaltung Original XT
-Kurbel LX
-Scheibenbremsanlage Hayes nine 203/160 mm
-Schalthebel LX 3x9 (da suche ich noch XT)
-Kassette XT 9-fach
-Kette HG-53
-Räder Shimano Centerlock mit Alexrims TD17

Ich weiss, es ist nicht "Original", hoffe es gefällt trotzdem.

Grüsse


----------



## lfo (22. Mai 2010)

Update Saison 2010












@bobtailoner
sehr schön das GTB


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2010)

Wunderschön!


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Mai 2010)

Oh Mann, schon wieder 3 Projekte nebeneinander.
Ist zwar nicht direkt ein GT, aber Dyno gehörte ja schon immer dazu.



die Familienbande ist zu erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (24. Mai 2010)

oh!radial 3x3 auf 72.selber eingespeicht?


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Mai 2010)

Nein, sind Costum Laufräder aus den Cruiserbereich


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Mai 2010)

hab ich für nen kumpel aufgebaut.


















p.s. weiß jemand das alter?

p.p.s. ich würd sagen 1991.


----------



## Beaufighter (26. Mai 2010)

Sehr cooles SSP! Der Talera ist ja in einem richtig guten Zustand. Das Bike gefällt mir irgendwie richtig gut


----------



## cizeta (26. Mai 2010)

müsste man doch eigtl an der rahmen nummer erkennen welches jahrgang es ist


----------



## kingmoe (26. Mai 2010)

Ich würde sagen, es ist ein 1991er in "Granite". Rahmennummer kannst du ja mal nachschauen.

Und ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das mal meins war, und danach einem anderen großen Herrn in HH gehört hat, der dann auch gemerkt hat, dass es einfach zu klein ist... Möglich?


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Mai 2010)

habs vom tieferstern23. also ja.
so wie ich die katalogseite von 91 in meinem post oben interpretier, ist es aus diesem jahr. hatte erst die frage gestellt und dann selber gesucht.


----------



## zaskar-le (26. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt das Talera auch, das grau kommt richtig gut.


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Mai 2010)

Mach mal ein Bild von der Prägung am Ende des Oberrohrs.
Hab ein 89ziger Karakoram in der gleichen Lackierung. Wenn Deins die gleiche (die alte) Prägung hat ist von 89.


----------



## DeepStar23 (26. Mai 2010)

ja.. hätte es auch gerne behalten.. 
aber es sind immer noch zu viele Räder hier & die Größe war auch semioptimal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (26. Mai 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> ...semioptimal...



Etwa so wie der Cablecrosser jetzt...


----------



## aggressor2 (26. Mai 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Etwa so wie der Cablecrosser jetzt...




da is nix gecrosst. geht aber auch so gut. sogar besser als die vr-bremse.


----------



## neuroncrust (1. Juni 2010)

Aaalter, das Fixie ist der Wahnsinn! 

Glückwunsch, sowas hätt ich auch gern. Und ich würde es genau so machen 



bobtailoner schrieb:


> Darf ich das hier auch zeigen?!
> Ist ja auch ein GT


----------



## tomasius (2. Juni 2010)

@bobtailoner:







Schön, dass es in gute Hände gekommen ist und ich es hier aufgebaut wiedersehe! - Den X-Tenos Vorbau dann bitte einfach in die Tonne hauen. 

Ich saß auf dem Ding wie ein Affe auf dem Schleifstein.  Und als Wandschmuck war er mir zu schade.

Ach ja, die GT Gabel hat doch eine Bohrung für eine Bremse.  Ich würde eine montieren! 

Gruß Tom


----------



## cizeta (2. Juni 2010)

ich glaub das issen fixie


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Juni 2010)

cizeta schrieb:


> ich glaub das issen fixie



Echt?


----------



## bobtailoner (2. Juni 2010)

Ist mein Schön-Wetter Bike 
Hab noch das ein oder andere hier rum stehen .
Aber das Teil geht schon ab wie Hölle, macht irre Spaß


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. Juni 2010)

Ich hab am WE mal probehalber neue Laufräder montiert.. Schaut gar net soo schlimm aus..


----------



## redsandow (3. Juni 2010)

cizeta schrieb:


> ich glaub das issen fixie



nee du,das is ein GTB.steht doch auf dem oberrohr.
und laut stvo muss ja minimum vorn eine bremse ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2010)

> ich glaub das issen fixie



Und das sind ganz viele Fixies!






Mit VR-Bremse wäre es perfekt. 

Tom


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juni 2010)

Bremse...ach nö 

und nebenbei, ist ein Bahnrad


----------



## cizeta (3. Juni 2010)

redsandow schrieb:


> nee du,das is ein GTB.steht doch auf dem oberrohr.
> und laut stvo muss ja minimum vorn eine bremse ran.



eigl schon aber fixies haben nixe bremse


----------



## kingmoe (3. Juni 2010)

cizeta schrieb:


> eigl schon aber fixies haben nixe bremse



Das würde ich zumindest so umformulieren: Bahnräder haben keine Bremse. Fixies von verantwortungsvollen Leuten schon. Fixed brakefull:


----------



## cizeta (3. Juni 2010)

mit fixies bremst man doch mit den pedalen


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2010)

cizeta schrieb:


> mit fixies bremst man doch mit den pedalen



stimmt
aber leider nicht mit verstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (3. Juni 2010)

Erstaunlich, dass man darüber immer noch diskutieren muss. 
Ein Fahrrad ohne Bremse hat im öffentlichen Straßenverkehr rein gar nichts zu suchen.


----------



## cizeta (3. Juni 2010)

ja und ohne beleutung reflektoren etc eigtl auch nichts


----------



## planetsmasher (3. Juni 2010)

Geh woanders spielen.


----------



## bobtailoner (4. Juni 2010)

Kinders...Fahhräder>Galerie!


----------



## NoisiaTHX (4. Juni 2010)

Wie angekündigt in freier Wildbahn


----------



## redsandow (5. Juni 2010)

[/URL][/IMG]
es geht auch mit vrb


----------



## Forcierer. (6. Juni 2010)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde
ich hab zwar kein GT, hätte aber ein paar Fragen zum Force Carbon.
Gibt es wen, der eins mit 160er Gabel fährt?(Lyrik,36er). Wie fährt es sich allgemein? Ist es ausreichend stabil für Enduro-Einsätze? Welche RH würde bei 181cm passen? Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir meine Fragen beantworten. Gerne auch per PN, da es ja eigentlich eine Galerie ist. Aber sehr schöne Bikes hier!


----------



## esp262 (8. Juni 2010)

die felge ist ja echt fett hinten


----------



## hoeckle (8. Juni 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> die felge ist ja echt fett hinten


 

http://www.velocityusa.com/

und ja auf das gtb bin ich neidisch, losgelöst von der sinnfreien bremsendiskussion.


----------



## Tucana (8. Juni 2010)

Morgen kommen endlich die Hope Hose Black 5mm, rot eloxierte "Schnellspanner" mit Imbus und Sicherheits-Schraube, Hope Bremsleitungsführung (ebenfalls rot eloxiert). Freu mich schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

meine ratte im mtb trimm


----------



## Tucana (9. Juni 2010)

ss ftw


----------



## divergent! (9. Juni 2010)

aber irgendwie find ich die kurbel hässlich. ich glaub da bastel ich was anderes dran.


----------



## redsandow (12. Juni 2010)

die kurbel ist doch o.k. ein anderes kb würde schon ausreichen.stört mich der kabelgegenhalter wegen der farbe schon mehr.dicke ventilkappen


----------



## divergent! (12. Juni 2010)

kurbel ist gegen lx getauscht...gefällt mir mehr. das purple zeug war ne notlösung da ich nix anderes da hatte. und die ventilkappen bleiben....sowas muss an ne ratte.

so siehts jetzt aus und fahren tut es sich genial....ich muss aber noch hörnchen montieren. ohne ists am berg echt übel





morgen gibts aber noch was anderes lustiges zu sehen


----------



## redsandow (12. Juni 2010)

:daumen)


----------



## EmrysDragon (12. Juni 2010)

Juten Tag.
Dann meld ich mich auch mal hier.

Hab nen 97er frost Rot eloxierten 20" Zaskar endlich mal fertig gebaut. 
Wollte für Stadt und Touren nen wartungsarmes flottes Rad haben.
Hat nur für ne Alfine gereicht ... ne Rohloff war mir im moment zu teuer vielleicht innem Jahr mal.































Der Vorbau wird noch ausgewechselt das iss eher nen Notvorbau zur Zeit 
Hab mit der Alfine jetzt 20 km runter hätte nicht gedacht das die so sauber und schnell schaltet.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juni 2010)

Der Rahmen ist viel zu gross für Dich. Der Aufbau ist Geschmacksache, meins isses nicht.


----------



## divergent! (12. Juni 2010)

grausam...das ist was für die vergewaltiger oder fertigmacherecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (12. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> grausam...das ist was für die vergewaltiger oder fertigmacherecke



...da sind wir ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung 
Schade um den schönen Rahmen, da passt wirklich gar nichts, sorry.


----------



## redsandow (12. Juni 2010)

sei konsequent und bau noch ein paar schutzbleche an!dann hast du auch im regen spass.


----------



## bobtailoner (12. Juni 2010)

so ein schöner rahmen, so ein beschissenes fahrrad...grausig


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juni 2010)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> so ein schöner rahmen, so ein beschissenes fahrrad...grausig



allein den rahmen find ich schon extrem unschön.


----------



## muttipullover (12. Juni 2010)

Was soll man dazu sagen... ohne Worte.


----------



## gtbiker (12. Juni 2010)

Ich finds ok. (Bin ich ich? Hallo? Gehirn an Ego, alles fit?) 
Totschlagargument: Wird wenigstens gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juni 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Totschlagargument: Wird wenigstens gefahren



das is aber auch der letzte notanker


----------



## MartinE (13. Juni 2010)

Ich sage mal so: "Das gehört so nicht."


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2010)

da meine gt´s ja immer etwas anders, auffälliger oder sonstwie sind dachte ich mir für eines meiner aktuell 3 gt projekte lasse ich es mal dezenter angehen. also richtig dezent ohne großes tamtam. aus dem grund habe ich die letzten wochen geschliffen, gerührt, geschüttelt und eben mal das drangebaut was schon da war.
.
.
..

..

..
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
.
.
.
.
.













der lack knallt in echt so dermaßen das ist echt übel


----------



## gtbiker (13. Juni 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7ByNo3Do9U"]YouTube- Deep Purple When a blind man cries[/nomedia]


----------



## goegolo (13. Juni 2010)

@divergent!: Ist das diese im Dunkeln leuchtende Neonfarbe mit der Mitte der 90ziger übervorsichtige Eltern die Räder ihrer Kinder verschandelt haben? Zum dezenten Aufbau fehlen Dir eigentlich nur noch ein paar Purple-Komponenten 

Das mattrote Zaskar hat m.E. mit einem Geländefahrzeug leider überhaupt nichts mehr gemein und steht somit im falschem Forum.


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2010)

goegolo schrieb:


> @divergent!: Ist das diese im Dunkeln leuchtende Neonfarbe mit der Mitte der 90ziger übervorsichtige Eltern die Räder ihrer Kinder verschandelt haben? Zum dezenten Aufbau fehlen Dir eigentlich nur noch ein paar Purple-Komponenten




verdammt stimmt purple wäre sehr passend...mist
jetzt wo du es sagst gebe ich dir da recht.

ich werds aber rot weiter aufbauen...also quasi nur noch die naben in rot, der rest bleibt schwarz. aber da der neonton so genial ist überlege ich echt mir noch ein gelbes und grünes neonprojekt.........evtl sogar mein lts


----------



## MartinE (13. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja mal eine Farbe, darf man Farbe hier verwendne¿
Ich finde Neon gut und gewagt zugleich. Das rot empfinde ich hier störend. Dann lieber grün ider Neonelb. Purple passt hier nicht wirklich. Also neongelbe Magura und den Rest in schwarz.


----------



## jedinightmare (13. Juni 2010)

*Hab zwar auch nen eigenen Thread dafür eröffnet (mit der Bitte um Beachtung... ), aber hier gehört es ja auch hin.... Die Sithlady ist fertig!*





*Hier als Truppentransporter *


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juni 2010)

Sorry, aber ich finde das pinke von Jedinightmare noch viel schlimmer als das verrostet von Divergent oder das rote Zaskar von EmrysDragon (am schlimmsten an diesen Bike finde ich den schiefen Zaskar Aufkleber).


----------



## cleiende (13. Juni 2010)

Grundgütiger, für das was man hier in letzter Zeit zu sehen bekommt sollte man eine nach innen verspiegelte Sonnenbrille tragen.
Was ein Elend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (13. Juni 2010)

Moin,

ich habe das Rad zwar bereits schon einmal hier gepostet, aber bei den ganzen "Netzhautknallern" muss es hier noch mal rein:


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. Juni 2010)

mein Zaskar habe ich heute wieder aufgebaut, hier mal ein Detail.

Die Flecken durch das Salz des vergangenen Winters habe ich noch nicht völlig beseitigen können, aber ich versuche es weiter...


----------



## divergent! (13. Juni 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Grundgütiger, für das was man hier in letzter Zeit zu sehen bekommt sollte man eine nach innen verspiegelte Sonnenbrille tragen.
> Was ein Elend.





aber obs soviel besser ist wenn man sich selber sieht


----------



## hoeckle (13. Juni 2010)

jedinightmare schrieb:


> *Hab zwar auch nen eigenen Thread dafür eröffnet (mit der Bitte um Beachtung... ), aber hier gehört es ja auch hin.... Die Sithlady ist fertig!*
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/670423
> 
> *Hier als Truppentransporter *


 

wie geil...! schön mal wieder was dir zu sehen...!


----------



## cleiende (13. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> aber obs soviel besser ist wenn man sich selber sieht



Da habe ich mich  während der letzten 42 Jahre dran gewöhnen können.
Das geht schon noch.


----------



## MartinE (13. Juni 2010)

@ohneworte: Danke, no zwei Räder mehr und ich hätte Augenkrebs bekommen. Meine Retina erholt sich (endlich).


----------



## jedinightmare (13. Juni 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Grundgütiger, für das was man hier in letzter Zeit zu sehen bekommt sollte man eine nach innen verspiegelte Sonnenbrille tragen.
> Was ein Elend.



*Wieso? Weil meine Göttergattin auf schwarz-pink steht und ich nicht auf Großserien-Look und wir noch dazu den Trailer farblich eingebunden haben????

Ihr seid komisch.*


----------



## oliversen (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde auch auch gut das der jedinightmare mal wieder was postet. Seine bikes polarisieren eben.
In den Sinne, welcome back jedi. Hast dich rar gemacht das vergangene Jahr.

oliversen


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Juni 2010)

*Keine Panik, bin ja bei Euch....  Alles wird wieder gut!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (14. Juni 2010)

Ich habe lange überlegt, ob ich die letzten Postings hier kommentieren soll oder schweigen soll. Ich habe mich letztendlich für das Kommentieren entschieden.



Hier mal mein Kommentar zu den letzten geposteten Rädern und vor allem zu den Kommentaren.



Jeder hat hier das Recht ein GT zu posten. Derjenige muss sich aber auch der Kritik der anderen Stellen. Wenn sich jemand ein Rad aufbaut, so hat er dafür ein Konzept. Ein MTB-Rahmen ist eigentlich nicht für einen Straßen-Aufbau gedacht, genauso wenig ist er aber auch als Single-Speeder oder sogar Fixie konstruiert worden. Da es aber anscheinend im Moment große Mode ist, alte Rahmen entsprechend aufzubauen, sollte man jedem seinen Spaß lassen. Ob es einem gefällt oder nicht.



Ich finde es absolut unnötig hier Kommentare von Stapel zu lassen, dass solch ein Rad besser in den Vergewaltigungsthread oder Fertigmacherecke gehört. Vor allem wenn man weiß, welche Räder von dieser Person hier gepostet werden. Was ich aber noch viel schlimmer fand ist, dass ein Moderator dann so etwas auch noch zitiert und damit noch einen drauf setzt. 

Meine Meinung. Und jetzt will ich wieder Bilder sehen


----------



## EmrysDragon (14. Juni 2010)

Danke @ Heini

Ich wollte eigentlich nichts mehr posten weils mir ehrlich gesagt dann doch zu "blöde" ist mich hier noch zu "rechtfertigen".

Mein Aufbau sagt bestimmt nicht jedem zu hat bestimmt auch nicht mehr soviel mit nem richtigen mtb zu tun aber das ist doch die GT Ecke oder ?
Und Vergewaltigung versteh ich nu wirklich net.
Soll ich mir für sie Strasse nu dicke Stollen + 120 mm Federgabel da drauf knallen ?
Für meine zwecke ist es das Ideale.
Viel Strasse und rumtouren. Wenig wartung des ganzen schaltzeugs.

Der Kettenspanner muss leider sein. Nen Excentertretlager ist einfach zu teuer. Da versteh ich einfach net das die sich kaum durchsetzen und dadurch günstiger werden.

Zur Farbe. Das ist halt die Orginal GT Farbe. Womit soll ich die sonst kombinieren als mit schwarz ?  Es gibt nunmal keine Komponenten in Frost rot. Ich hab ne normal Rot Eloxierte Tretkurbel dran gehabt das sah noch dämlicher aus.

Das der Schriftzug schief sitzt kann ich nix für der ist auch so Orginal.

Bei den anderen 2 Usern ( Signal Farbe + das Lila gefährt ) ist es dann die Innovation schlecht hin bei mir iss alles grütze. 

Grüsse


----------



## jedinightmare (14. Juni 2010)

*Meine Frau teilt zumindest meine Hobbies mit mir  - so entstand ihr Bike. Wenn ich mir von einigen Leuten hier ältere Posts in anderen Threads durchlese, dann ist das offenbar bei vielen nicht so... 

Wieviele Eurer Frauen haben denn individuelle Bikes?????
*


----------



## Lousa (14. Juni 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Meine Meinung. Und jetzt will ich wieder Bilder sehen



Topp Meinung, die ich unterschreibe!

Ich bin froh darüber, dass Du es in die richtigen Worte gefasst hast, um wieder zu dem mir hier bekannten Forum-Klima zurück zu kommen.


----------



## zaskar-le (14. Juni 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich finde es absolut unnötig hier Kommentare von Stapel zu lassen, dass solch ein Rad besser in den Vergewaltigungsthread oder Fertigmacherecke gehört. Vor allem wenn man weiß, welche Räder von dieser Person hier gepostet werden. Was ich aber noch viel schlimmer fand ist, dass ein Moderator dann so etwas auch noch zitiert und damit noch einen drauf setzt.



Da ich angesprochen werde, noch kurz ein Wort von mir. Wer mich kennt, weiß, dass ich bissigere Kommentare eher selten von mir gebe, eben weil jedes Radl seinen Hintergrund für den Besitzer hat und (in den Augen des Besitzers) wohl durchdacht ist. Dennoch muss es möglich sein, seine Kritik unterzubringen, und der Fertigmacher ist ein humorvoller Augenzwinker-Thread, scheinbar geht diese Intention doch öfter mal verloren. So manch einer soll schon stolz gewesen sein, im Fertigmacher-Thread überhaupt erwähnt worden zu sein. 

Warum ich als Moderator eine diesbezügliche Meinung nicht formulieren darf, ist mir unklar. Ich sehe mich hierzu auch nicht als schlechtes Vorbild, und den geschilderten Querverweis, als dass ein user, der nach herrschender Meinung weniger schöne Räder zusammenbaut, keine anderen Räder kritisieren darf, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Wenn man hier seinen Liebling zeigt, muss man auch mal mit kritischen Kommentaren rechnen, alles andere wäre auch ein herber Qualitätsverlust für dieses Forum, siehe retrobike, das kann keine alleinige Sache des Geschmacks sein. Wenn sich der Radbesitzer von meinem Posting tatsächlich beleidigt fühlt, tut mir das leid, das wollte ich nicht. In diesem Fall empfehle ich jedoch unbedingt die Lektüre des Fertigmachers, dann versteht man die diskutierte Phrase besser. Der Aufbau gefällt mir trotzdem nicht, und dabei bleibe ich auch.


----------



## Kruko (14. Juni 2010)

So, mal wieder ein Rad vom mir 

Ready for Oberhof   Das GT-Treffen kann kommen





Und endlich auch mal ein Bild mit der richtigen Sattelstütze 





Decals der Gabel wurden inzwischen auch geändert.





Ich freue mich schon aufs Wochenende. Hoffentlich haben wir schönes Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (14. Juni 2010)

da die stimmung grad so gut und ausgelassen ist.


----------



## bobtailoner (14. Juni 2010)

das Teil finde ich widerrum absolut scharf


----------



## Chat Chambers (14. Juni 2010)

Auch ich bin für Oberhof gerüstet.













Leider ist der Rotton der Sattelstütze tiefer als von Steuersatz u. Naben, evtl. kommt bald ne silberne Thomson...


----------



## Kruko (14. Juni 2010)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Auch ich bin für Oberhof gerüstet.
> 
> Leider ist der Rotton der Sattelstütze tiefer als von Steuersatz u. Naben, evtl. kommt bald ne silberne Thomson...



Noch eine Kinderrassel  Da brauchen wir keine Klingel auf dem Rennsteig  Die Wanderer hören uns schon von weitem.

Ist sehr schick geworden. Bin gespannt, wie es in Natura aussieht


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juni 2010)

Da das Stahlross wohl erst nach den Prüfungen fertiggestellt werden kann und somit auch nicht mit nach Oberhof kommt , musste das Zaskar noch etwas herhalten. Und damit ich auch sicher bin, dass am Wochenende alles läuft, noch eine schnelle Feierabendrunde zum runterkommen - Werfterprobungsfahrt sozusagen:





@divergent: 1K oder 2K? Klarlack drauf? Sonst brauchst du den Bock nicht allzu lang mit Sonnenbrille fahren.

@Mr. Burns: Scharfe Kiste!  Ich mag die rote Stütze, aber darüber kannst du am Wochenende ausgiebig mit lyteka diskutieren...


----------



## cizeta (14. Juni 2010)

hier noch mal mein NOCH zusammen geschmissenes Schätzchen

konnte nicht mehr ertragen ohne zu fahren


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> da die stimmung grad so gut und ausgelassen ist.



kannste eigentlich von deinem balkon aus dem white rock racing team schön beim trainiern zukucken?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> da die stimmung grad so gut und ausgelassen ist.



Erinnert mich an "ES", die Farbe auf jeden Fall 

Ich hätte alles ausser Rahmen und Gabel schwarz gemacht, aber ansonsten echt rattenscharf das Teil.


----------



## Beaufighter (14. Juni 2010)

@divergent!: Das Bike fetzt!  Echt krass anders kann ich es nicht sagen

@Chat Chamber: Sehr schöner Aufbau. Wie hast du die Gabel so schön poliert bekommen? Entlacken und dann schön das übliche Prozedere?

Viele Grüße


----------



## divergent! (15. Juni 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> @divergent: 1K oder 2K? Klarlack drauf? Sonst brauchst du den Bock nicht allzu lang mit Sonnenbrille fahren.



müsste ich mal nachschauen...weiß ich grad nicht.



aggressor2 schrieb:


> kannste eigentlich von deinem balkon aus dem white rock racing team schön beim trainiern zukucken?



du wirst lachen....kann ich. nur im wald sieht man die nie.



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich hätte alles ausser Rahmen und Gabel schwarz gemacht, aber ansonsten echt rattenscharf das Teil.



wär ne variante aber die teile waren gerade da und somit wurde es ein schneller aufbau.

fehlen tut noch der umwerfer und der schalthebel....naja und besagte raceline.

@chatchambers...sehr schönes rad. hast du wenigstens gleiche bremshebel am lenker oder 2 verschiedene?

als tip...echo hat welche für magura scheibe und felgenbremse die gleich aussehen.würde dem rad gut stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonebreaker666 (15. Juni 2010)

Geniales Teil, dat neon-Geschoss! Bremsentechnisch evtl. mal über 'ne Magura Johnny T. nachgedacht?


----------



## Chat Chambers (15. Juni 2010)

Beaufighter schrieb:


> Wie hast du die Gabel so schön poliert bekommen? Entlacken und dann schön das übliche Prozedere?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Glasstrahlen und mit versch. Aluschleifpasten von grob bis hochglanz poliert.
Der schöne Glanz ist aber nur von kurzer Dauer, das Alu wird immer matter trotz NevrDull. Also besser nicht nachmachen! Der Aufwand ist es nicht wert.


----------



## divergent! (15. Juni 2010)

bonebreaker666 schrieb:


> Geniales Teil, dat neon-Geschoss! Bremsentechnisch evtl. mal über 'ne Magura Johnny T. nachgedacht?




ja hab ich...gefällt mir aber nicht. ich will da ne raceline dran...wenns im auge brennt dann richtig. oder zumindest einen satz bremshebel da meine bald im eimer sind und mir um die ohren fliegen.leider hast du nur einen im verkaufsabteil bei dir. lackieren kann ichs ja zur not selber

heute war ich unterwegs damit...sehr geiles fahrverhalten. überlege aber gerade evtl auf starr umzubauen da mich die stahlfedern fast soviel kosten wie ne mosso gabel...die aber nochmal gut 800gr spart.

achja wer zufällig einen alten schalthebel über hat ( daumie, oder drehgriff ) und guten zustand fürn umwerfer ( also nur den einen ) kann mir mal ne pn senden. kette mit finger wechseln macht dreck.


----------



## Miko-LTS (15. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein schätzchen...


----------



## divergent! (15. Juni 2010)

an sich ein schönes blinkeblinke lts. fehlt noch ein polierter syncros um es mit der stütze harmonieren zu lassen.........mit richtigen geländereifen wärs perfekt.

fullys mit slicks gehen gar nicht.


----------



## Miko-LTS (15. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> an sich ein schönes blinkeblinke lts. fehlt noch ein polierter syncros um es mit der stütze harmonieren zu lassen.........mit richtigen geländereifen wärs perfekt.
> 
> fullys mit slicks gehen gar nicht.



tendiere zum Fast Fred, da ich eh zu 90% nur Straße fahre... aber nun sind die Slicks drauf.. dann müssen se auch gefahren werden 

was meinst du mit polierter syncros?
vorn der lenker?

hab da nen Merlin Titan Lenker im Auge... nur nen passender Vorbau würde dann fehlen ,(

Syncros hat ja leider keine Titan Lenker gebaut

...

hier mal nen paar Infos:

96er GT LTS 1 Ball burnished

96er Rock Shox Judy XC
97er Syncros Titan Sattelstütze
98er Shimano XTR 951 Gruppe (V-Brake / Schaltung komplett)

2002er DTSwiss Hügi 240 m. Mavic 517 Laufrädern

2003er Shimano XTR    M960 oder M950 Schnellspanner
2007er Shimano XTR PD-M970 Click Pedale

2009er Syncros Lenker & Vorbau
2010er Syncros Titan Carbon Sattel

2010er Conti Sport Contact Reifen 
2010er Shimano SPD SH-MT51 Schuhe

Gewicht ca 12 kg

was noch bestellt iss:

Leitwolf Titan Sattelklemme 
XTR Kassette mit Titan Ritzeln 

was noch kommen soll: diverse Titan Schrauben sowie weniger zerrammelte XTR Komponenten. Der Vorbesitzer iss halt das Teil als jeden Tag Bike gefahren:

so war der Zustand beim Kauf:






Zu seiner Entschuldigung sei gesagt, er hat noch nen blaues Hans Rey, nen GTR Rennrad, nen Zaskar LE, und nen absolutes Downhill Carbon Fully von GT...


----------



## divergent! (16. Juni 2010)

meinte einen polierten syncros vorbau........ein sinn erschließt sich mir aber...warum fully 90% straße?dafür gibts doch rennräder?

achja deine anderen räder wollen wir bestimmt auch noch sehen


----------



## Miko-LTS (16. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> meinte einen polierten syncros vorbau........ein sinn erschließt sich mir aber...warum fully 90% straße?dafür gibts doch rennräder?
> 
> achja deine anderen räder wollen wir bestimmt auch noch sehen




naja.. berliner straßen.. da iss nen fully echt sehr angenehm zu fahren... 
abgesehn davon bin ich eher durch zufall dran gekommen. und es war mit knapp über 500 talern recht preiswert.

ähm, die bikes in der aufzählung sind von demjenigen der mir das LTS verkauft hat. 

mit dem vorbau geb ich dir recht... bin schon auf der suche


----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2010)

ist zwar nicht ganz zusammen aber sieht schon nach fahrrad aus 

avalanche, bj ???? evt kann mir hier einer sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> ist zwar nicht ganz zusammen aber sieht schon nach fahrrad aus
> 
> avalanche, bj ???? evt kann mir hier einer sagen



ich würde sagen 2008 oder 2009, also noch nicht sehr alt.


----------



## esp262 (17. Juni 2010)

ich hoffe der brincht mir auch nicht nach einem monat zusammen wie mein 96er avalanche 

hatte schönen riss am steuerrohr oben


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2010)

Wir hatten mal wieder Zulauf. Am Wochenende noch in Oberhof bestaunt, heute wurde abgeholt 

GT Force 1.0









Samstag geht es auf die erste große Tour


----------



## tomasius (23. Juni 2010)

Du bist echt bekl.... äh konsequent.  Sehr schön! 
Ich bin ja auch seit der kurzen Campingplatzrunde mit dem Force 1.0 angefixt. Aber derzeit fließt mein ganzes Taschengeld eher in immobile Werte.  - Tausche 1990er GT Xizang gegen neues Force 1.0. 

Tom


----------



## Chat Chambers (23. Juni 2010)

Und gleich erstmal die ''schei** Reifen'' runtergezogen (Zitat gt-heini, Oberhof) .


----------



## Kruko (23. Juni 2010)

Chat Chambers schrieb:


> Und gleich erstmal die ''schei** Reifen'' runtergezogen (Zitat gt-heini, Oberhof) .



Das waren nicht die einzigen Änderungen 

Einen bequemen Sattel und eine große Bremsscheibe für vorne habe ich mir auch gegönnt. Das neue Spielzeug soll ja auch zum stehen kommen. 

Aber ich muss mal bei Toxo fragen, ob man einen Lockout einbauen kann. Ist eigentlich ein Witz, dass ein Rad dieser Preisklasse diesen nicht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2010)

Nettes Bike, aber warum nicht gleich
ein Sanction? ;-)

Was waren da denn für Reifen drauf?


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juni 2010)

Wahrscheinlich Kendas!?


----------



## lyteka (23. Juni 2010)

Na da, Glückwunsch 



gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber ich muss mal bei Toxo fragen, ob man einen Lockout einbauen kann.



Wird dort gemacht, meist gleich eine RLC - Kartusche...


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Juni 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich Kendas!?



Die Kenda Nevegal sind garnicht mal schlecht, sehr breit und trotz der Breite relativ leicht.


----------



## Kruko (24. Juni 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Kenda Nevegal sind garnicht mal schlecht, sehr breit und trotz der Breite relativ leicht.



Es waren Nevegals.  Ist bisher der schlechteste Reifen, welchen ich gefahren bin. Mit ordentlich Druck ging es ja, aber sobald man mit wenig Druck fahren muss, werden diese extrem unberechenbar. Außerdem ist der Pannenschutz fürn A..  Selbst der MountainKing Supersonic ist dagegen äußerst pannensicher. Ich hatte mit keinem anderen Reifen bisher mehr Platte als mit dem Kenda.

Und warum kein Sanction?? Ganz einfach. Das Ding soll für Touren eingesetzt werden und da spielt auch das Gewicht eine Rolle. Demnächst werde ich unter anderem noch das Wasserrohr, was sich Lenker nennt, austauschen. Ziel ist es den Bock auf unter 13 kg zubekommen. Sollte mit ein paar Teilen kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## mani.r (24. Juni 2010)

Interessant wie die Meinungen über den Kenda Nevegal auseinander gehen.

Fahre den schon seit 2 jahren und wirklich viel. Vom Gelände ist alles dabei - Bikepark, viele technische Abfahrten hier in den Alpen mit Wurzelteppichen, Steine, Laub, trocken, feucht usw. 
Bis jetzt hatte ich zwei Platten nach nem Sprung auf eine Steinkante und eine Wurzel allerdings mit dem Schwalbe FR Schlauch. Hab mich dann recht schnell von dem Verabschiedet und fahre jetzt einen standart Conti Schlauch.
Hab immer lange Auffahrten wo ich viel Druck drauf gebe aber für die Abfahrt lasse ich sehr viel Luft raus. 
Bis jetzt muss ich sagen ist es der beste Allroundreifen für ein Bike dieser Klasse und ich fahre den 2,35er single ply mit 750gr.
Rollt sehr gut und wenn es drauf an kommt hat er Grip - für mich die ideale Kombination. 

Allerdings vom dem 2.5er single ply halte ich nicht viel. 
Bei dem großen Volumen hatte ich schon sehr viele Durchschläge trotz DH Schlauch und deswegen habe ich auf den dual ply gewechselt auf dem Downhiller - ein Traum.
Keine Durchschläge mehr trotz wenig Druck. Grip ohne Ende aber den Berg möchte ich mit dem Ding nicht rauf fahren.
Ein mal habe ich es probiert und hab fast gekotzt als ich oben war.


----------



## Beelzebub (24. Juni 2010)

mein Tempest hatte letzte Woche eine neue Farbe bekommen, da das originale Kotzgrün nicht wirklich schön aussah und der Rahmen doch schon recht vermackt war.
Die BarEnds kommen nach dem Ruhrtalmarathon in Wetter wieder runter.


----------



## kingmoe (24. Juni 2010)

Yes Beelze, böses Gerät! Aber eigentlich eine nummer zu klein, oder?!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Das Thema Gewicht hatten wir ja schon mal....gt-heinis Hängewaage scheint allerdings sehr realistisch anzuzeigen, genau wie unsere im Shop...im Laden hatte das 1.0 in L über 14 kg, was hat es bei Dir im O-Zustand gewogen?

Also das Force Carbon in L hatte 13,10 kg.

Und zeig mal die Gewichtsfortschritte, dann bearbeite ich meinen Chef weiterhin dass er die Komplettbikes zerrupfen soll und den Rahmen an mich vertickert)

War es das aus der Bucht oder hast es neu gekauft?

Viel Spaß damit!

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Juni 2010)

14 kg sind für ein Force schon sehr fett, zumal mein Sanction im Originalzustand so 15kg gewogen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas1981 (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier mal mein GT STS


----------



## Kruko (25. Juni 2010)

thomas1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein GT STS



Sorry für das Verbessern, aber es ist ein LTS Thermoplast


----------



## Henny81 (25. Juni 2010)

ich seh da irgendwie nie einen unterschied zwischen lts/sts .. gibts da irgendwo eine übersicht


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Juni 2010)

thomas1981 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein GT STS



fetzige kurbel und fetziges autogramm auf der titanwippe


----------



## divergent! (26. Juni 2010)

schönes plasterad. die kurbel ist auch ganz schick aber zu dünn in so einem rahmen. ich würde was dickeres verbauen und die tune für nen schmalen stahlrahmen oder die vitrine nehmen

wer hat da drauf autogrammisiert?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Juni 2010)

Hi!

Schickes Rad! LTS Thermo find ich persönlich am schönsten. Allerdings hoffe ich dass dieses "Airbrush" zu entfernen ist. Auch als Xizang Verbruztler muss ich sagen, dass es auf solch einem Rahmen nix zu suchen hat.

Kurbeln müssten runter, ich hätte noch hochglanzpolierte KOCMO Kurbeln (wie Race Face), die würden gut passen...

Unterschrieben hat der Hans...

VG
peru


----------



## thomas1981 (26. Juni 2010)

Genau, die Unterschrift ist von "Hans No Way"


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juni 2010)

4:1, da kann ich auch mal wieder die Nationalfarben zeigen


----------



## divergent! (28. Juni 2010)

naja...schwarz silber rot triffts aber nocht ganz...oder meinst du das schwarz weiß rot daneben oder.......?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> naja...schwarz silber rot triffts aber nocht ganz...oder meinst du das schwarz weiß rot daneben oder.......?



Also ich sehe da ein blasses Gold. Zieh mal Deine Sonnenbrille ab


----------



## lyteka (29. Juni 2010)

Noch nicht ganz fertig, dafür aber nun schön grün


----------



## Kruko (29. Juni 2010)

Sieht doch ganz schick aus  Da kann Dein STS nach der Fertigstellung ja eine ruhigere Kugel schieben 

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad und mit dem Zahnstocher vorn


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juni 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig, dafür aber nun schön grün



Wunderschön, für mich perfekt, das schönste i-drive ever!
Bitte noch den poploc-Zug kürzen

Manni


----------



## divergent! (29. Juni 2010)

und richtige mtb reifen montieren. ansonsten sehr schick


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juni 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> und richtige mtb reifen montieren. ansonsten sehr schick



Die Reifen passen schon zum Einsatzzweck. Es heißt zwar Marathon, ist aber ein ein absolutes CC-Race Renngerät. Wenn man die FF mit Milch oder Latexschläuchen mit Milch fährt, sind sie auch einigermaßen "sicher". 
Wenn man dieses Rad Tourentauglich ausstatten will, muss man konsequenterweise auch die Gabel rausschmeißen. Aber dann ist es ja wie alle i-drive der ersten serie oder die XCRs. Deswegen finde ich den Rennaufbau auch so schön. Einzig ein Flatbar müsste noch dran, aber ich würde (Altersbedingt) auch den Rizer vorziehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (29. Juni 2010)

Wobei ich aber sagen muss, dass die SID doch besser ist, als ihr Ruf. Ich bin eine 2006er Team mit 160er Scheibe gefahren und fand sie eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Juni 2010)

Na ja, ich bin da mit meinen 0,1 to auch kein Maßstab.
Aber Renes dürfte eine der ersten Worldcup sein, und die mit gut 80 Kg und Scheibenbremse, das dürfte für die ein oder andere Überraschung auf dem Trail gutsein....
Aber, wie gesagt, ich würde es genau *SO* wollen, und es dann sowieso nur gemach bewegen. Zum richtig rocken ist es viel zu schade.


----------



## Stemmel (29. Juni 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig, dafür aber nun schön grün




Die Farbe...    
In der Farbe würde sogar ich ein i-drive haben wollen....


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juni 2010)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Die Farbe...
> In der Farbe würde sogar ich ein i-drive haben wollen....



Das ist zum rumstehen oder an-die-Wand-hängen aber zu schade, das will artgerecht bewegt werden 

Auch ich finde das Rad übrigens sehr genial. Obwohl ich kein Grün-Fan bin ... auch als MTB-ler nicht  ... sieht es saustark aus. Über die Reifen kann man sich streiten, aber wenn die für Dich gehen, passt das schon 

Vielleicht eine schönere Bremse noch ... z.B. eine schwarze Magura Marta mit Ashima Ultralight Scheiben in 160/140 ... hab ich zufällig noch liegen


----------



## ohneworte (29. Juni 2010)

lyteka schrieb:


> Noch nicht ganz fertig, dafür aber nun schön grün



Moin,

wenn das die Originalgabel ist ist sie für Dein Gewicht mit Sicherheit grenzwertig. Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen dieses Rad im Original als Muster ein paar Tage zu fahren.

War mit meinem damaligen Gewicht von ca. 95 Kilogramm doch sehr am flexen.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## lyteka (29. Juni 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Da kann Dein STS nach der Fertigstellung ja eine ruhigere Kugel schieben



Bezweifel, das dieses Bike einen vergleichbaren Umbang wie mit dem STS aushält 



ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wenn das die Originalgabel ist ist sie für Dein Gewicht mit Sicherheit grenzwertig.



Ja, ist die originale Sid mit Carbonschaft....und sie ist grenzwertig, aber geil

@all   Danke für die positiven Antworten.
Hab ein i-drive Marathon von 2003 bis 2006 in "artgerechter" Form bewegt, mit dem Ergebnis von einem Rahmenbruch, zwei gerissenen Hinterbauten und einem defekten Carbonschaft an der Sid...
Teile gab es ja damals noch über Epple, aber irgendwann war Schluß.
Die "überlebenden" Parts haben im STS ja dannn eine neue Heimat gefunden...
Der Neuaufbau war von der Teilebeschaffung her recht schwierig und ist, denke mal, mehr für die "Vitrine"  
....aber, abwarten


----------



## gt-kolli (30. Juni 2010)

sehr schönes Marathon, hab genau das gleiche mit komplett XTR, zur zeit hängt der Kinderanhänger drann, 
demnächst kommen noch ein paar schöne Bilder von meinem neuen 20th Zaskar..... das wird goldig!!!


----------



## neuroncrust (3. Juli 2010)

Das STS ist geil. In der Tat das schönste Plasterad. Außerdem das schnittigste Fully. Aber auch das i-Drive gefällt.

Ich hab auch noch was...

Ich freu mich auf die Kommentare, nehm aber mal vorweg, dass ich kein Dogmatiker bin und die beste Performace wollte. Das Ding ist zum Gebrauch gedacht. Erster Härtetest: Schweiz in zwei Wochen 

Eckdaten: GT Lightning 1997, SRAM X0, Shimano XTR, Mavic Crossmax ST, Avid Juicy Ultimate, Rock Shox Reba Worldcup.

Hier die Entwicklung.

So gekauft






Rahmen vorher






Rahmen nach Umbau. Bremsaufnahme, neue Zugführung, Canti-Sockel entfernt. Keine Farbunterschiede oder Sonstiges an den Schweißstellen.






AIIIIIIIUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!     





















Wie man auf dem letzten Bild sieht, fügt sich das Ergebnis der Schweißarbeit wirklich perfekt ein. Das matte Finish des Rahmens wurde durch Glasperlstrahlen aufgefrischt. Sieht aus, als wäre er so gebaut worden und brandneu 

Ein erster Test auf Straßen und Schotterwegen ergab ein feuchtes Höschen


----------



## bobtailoner (3. Juli 2010)

wow!
sehr schönes bike!


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2010)

Also, ich finds Klasse!

Ein paar Anmerkungen: Die Kabelbinder am Oberrohr müssen weg.
Die Pedale sind auch nicht schön, und das imho wichtigste, ich hätte auf jeden Fall eine Bremsabstützung zwischen Ketten- uns Sattelstrebe einschweißen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (3. Juli 2010)

Über die Abstützung für die Bremse hab ich mit Rewel in Italien, die das gemacht haben, gesprochen. Die meinten, das wär nicht nötig. Schaun mer mal, ich werde es wohl erfahren...

Die Pedale sind vorläufig. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, auf den Trails in der Schweiz, von denen ich Sprach, gibt es Passagen, wo Klicks nicht so angesagt sind 

Danach gibts welche von Crank. Oder heißen die Krank...?

Was machen die Kabelbinder? Ich geb gern Wissenlücken zu, ist meine erste Scheibenbremse. Warum müssen die ab? 





neuroncrust schrieb:


> Das STS ist geil. In der Tat das schönste Plasterad. Außerdem das schnittigste Fully. Aber auch das i-Drive gefällt.
> 
> Ich hab auch noch was...
> 
> ...


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Juli 2010)

Kabelbinder sind die kleinen schwarzen Bändchen ums Oberrohr, mit denen Du zusätzlich zu den neuen Zugaufnahmen die Bremsleitung befestigt hast.


Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## neuroncrust (3. Juli 2010)

Das war wohl n Missverständnis. Schon klar, was Kabelbinder sind, aber beeinträchtigen die irgendwie die Funktion der Bremse oder findest du sie einfach hässlich?




Manni1599 schrieb:


> Kabelbinder sind die kleinen schwarzen Bändchen ums Oberrohr, mit denen Du zusätzlich zu den neuen Zugaufnahmen die Bremsleitung befestigt hast.
> 
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!


----------



## divergent! (3. Juli 2010)

warum sollen die die bremsfunktion beeinträchtigen?
so schnell zerdrückt man keine hydraulikleitung.

an sich schönes teil...bis auf die pedale.

der rahmen könnte aber sicher bei dem stützenauszug auch ne nummer kleiner ausfallen


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2010)

Das Lightning ist prima geworden.

Ich würde nur die Bremse ändern, eine adapterlose Magura Marta zB, und dazu leichte Scheiben.


----------



## DeepStar23 (3. Juli 2010)

Ein sehr schönes Rad haste da.. Besonders die Gabel..(Grüß mal Andreas.. ) 
Auch die Disc-Lösung ist gelungen. 


Die Kabelbinder sind halt optisch nicht so der Hit.. 
Eventuell gibts da Halterung zum kleben.


----------



## neuroncrust (3. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> an sich schönes teil...bis auf die pedale.
> 
> der rahmen könnte aber sicher bei dem stützenauszug auch ne nummer kleiner ausfallen



Pedale werden noch getauscht.

Der Rahmen ist in der Tat ne Nummer größer als meine anderen. Find ich aber garnicht schlecht. Die Überhöhung bei meinen anderen ist ziemlich radikal, fürs Gelände nicht sehr komfortabel. Man musst ja auch noch die Kiste hintern Sattel kriegen 

Und so kurz ist sie doch auch nicht ausgezogen... Hab Kumpels, die fahren gemütlicher.


@ deepstar23

Ach du bist das! 

Hast du nicht mein Edge im Wettbewerb geschlagen?  

Gruß wird weitergereicht!


----------



## DeepStar23 (3. Juli 2010)

Kann sein.. Ich glaube ich war 2ter..  

Hast Du die Kiste in HH stahlen lassen? Habe meinen Van Nicolas grade strahlen lassen,bin aber noch nicht sooo begeistert..


----------



## neuroncrust (3. Juli 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Kann sein.. Ich glaube ich war 2ter..
> 
> Hast Du die Kiste in HH stahlen lassen? Habe meinen Van Nicolas grade strahlen lassen,bin aber noch nicht sooo begeistert..



Das Strahlen hat Rewel in Italien gemacht, wie auch die Schweißarbeiten. Dabei fällt mir ein - waren das jetzt Glasperlen oder Pulver? Das Ergebnis ist jedenfalls sehr gut und war auch ziemlich günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (3. Juli 2010)

Meiner wurde Glasperlgestrahlt.. 
aber nicht fein genug. Da muss ich noch mal bei..


----------



## oliversen (4. Juli 2010)

Das Lightning ist echt Klasse. Wobei ich nicht verstehe warum eine ordentliche Felgenbremse nicht mehr einem Haertetest in der Schweiz bestehen sollte.

Sicher, eine Avid Ultimate Scheibenbremse ist sehr sexy. Um die zu nutzen hast du ja mit dem Rahmen einen gewissen Aufwand betrieben und diesen in professionelle Haende gegeben. Das dabei jedoch die Zuganschlaege am Oberrohr nicht auch auf Hydrauliktauglichkeit umgeruestet wurden darf schon als grobes Foul gelten. 

Magura hatte mal bei der HS33 einen Kit bei dem sich die Hydraulikleitung einigermassen elegant an konventionellen Zuganschlasegen befestigen lies. Der Kit beinhaltetet im Wesentlichen nur einen kurzen Schaltungskabelzug, eine Kabelkemme und einen Schumpfschlauch. Alles Dinge die sich jeder selbst besorgen kann.

oliversen


----------



## divergent! (4. Juli 2010)

oder hiermit:

http://cgi.ebay.de/Magura-Leitungsb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item5d29cb2ed7


----------



## neuroncrust (4. Juli 2010)

@ oliversen/divergent: Die Zugführung am Oberrohr ist ganz sicher nicht perfekt, daher danke für die Tips! Die Anschläge wurden allerdings beim Umbau ausgetauscht, nur leider relativ dämlich platziert, so dass der Zug schlackert und gegen das Rohr klappert, wenn man ihn nicht fixiert. Hätte z.B. mit einem Anschlag mehr in der Mitte verhindert werden können... Also ist das Ganze zugegebenermaßen doch nicht ganz perfekt. Man fragt sich, warum ein Laden voller Profis das nicht sieht und besser macht...


----------



## gtbiker (4. Juli 2010)

Kleb dir solche Teile an die Unterseite vom Oberrohr und gut ist
http://www.r2-bike.com/JAGWIRE-Bremsleitungshalter-Stick-On-Aluminium


----------



## esp262 (4. Juli 2010)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Über die Abstützung für die Bremse hab ich mit Rewel in Italien, die das gemacht haben, gesprochen. Die meinten, das wär nicht nötig. Schaun mer mal, ich werde es wohl erfahren...
> 
> Die Pedale sind vorläufig. Ich hab mir sagen lassen, auf den Trails in der Schweiz, von denen ich Sprach, gibt es Passagen, wo Klicks nicht so angesagt sind
> 
> ...



lighting ist es so ein titan ding oder?

sieht aufjedenfall ziemlich fett aus, und die farbe erst recht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (4. Juli 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Kleb dir solche Teile an die Unterseite vom Oberrohr und gut ist
> http://www.r2-bike.com/JAGWIRE-Bremsleitungshalter-Stick-On-Aluminium



Danke, sind gekauft


----------



## neuroncrust (4. Juli 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> lighting ist es so ein titan ding oder?
> 
> sieht aufjedenfall ziemlich fett aus, und die farbe erst recht!



Jo, das ist Titan. Durch das Strahlen wird er matt und dunkler und sieht roher aus als z.B. ein Xizang. Und er ist seltener...


----------



## versus (4. Juli 2010)

glückwunsch, das hat rewel aber wirklich sehr schön hinbekommen. auch die strahlerei sieht top aus. ich denke, das wäre wirklich auch was für mich.

wohin in der schweiz soll es denn gehen? 

@oli: klar reicht für das meiste auch irgendwie eine gute v-brake, aber auf dauer finde auch ich eine disc sehr angenehm.


----------



## minhang (5. Juli 2010)

na, da bin ich ja mal gespannt das teil live zu sehen. ich würde auf jeden fall bei der avid bleiben. magura sucks. ... huch, fahre ich ja selber am GT. Schade das mein niota erst bis nächstes Jahr Schweiz fertig wird. Bin heiss aufs schrauben, habe aber weder zeit noch kohle.
bis in 2 wochen!

Schade dass du die schon gekauft hast... habe ich noch rumliegen. allerdings sind die plünn... fallen schnell ab mit dem mitgelieferten klebeband. die dinger von magura sind much nicer! Und gits auch in schwarz.


----------



## gtbiker (5. Juli 2010)

Gibts auch in schwarz 
Erst mit Spiritus reinigen, dann aufkleben. wenn sie dann immernochnicht halten, UHU Endfest 300....ist allemal besser wie diese wilde Drahtkonstruktion von Magura oder diese 2 metallenen Adapter für die Kabelführungsösen, da klappert dann nämlich trozdem die Leitung am Rohr.


----------



## neuroncrust (5. Juli 2010)

@ minhang/gtbiker: Ich hab die schwarzen bestellt, und ich krieg die Dinger schon fest. Die Drahtteile von Magura schnall ich so rein beim Anschauen auch überhaupt nicht und wenn ich an die schlecht platzierten Anschläge noch irgendwelche Adapter dranbaue, schlabbert der Zug in der Mitte ja weiter...

Bin jetzt noch nicht sicher, wie breit der Lenker gehört und wie hoch der Vorbau. Außerdem hab ich schonmal knapp 80 Oi ausm Fenster geschmissen. Die schönen, filgranen Schnellspanner haben nicht genug Klemmwirkung. Wenn man hinten bremst, kanrrt es im Gebälk. Also die Mavic Serienteile drangebaut. Hübsch sind sie nicht... Aber dafür funktionieren sie.

@versus: Ich vergess immer, wie der Ort heißt. Vielleicht kann minhang da aushelfen, der ist auch dabei.

@ minhang: Sonntag, 11.7. in Harburg?


----------



## minhang (5. Juli 2010)

wo sonst  10:00 an der Hütte. 
Was sind denn das für Spanner?

was die Schweiz angeht, weiss ich es auch nicht so genau. Ich lasse es einfach geschehen. Die Touren sind auch in verschiedenen Gegenden.
Wo die Hütte steht, weiss ich nicht


----------



## minhang (5. Juli 2010)

wie derbe ist das denn? Ich hab ja jetzt erst gesehen, daß selbst die Canti aufnahmen weg sind! darf man nach dem preis fragen, den rewel dafür genommen hat?


----------



## neuroncrust (5. Juli 2010)

@ minhang: höhö, einer hat mehr Bohnen in den Ohren als der andere  Mir hat man den Ortsnamen mehrfach genannt, bin aber auch ein "Passierenlasser"...

Die Spanner, die ich mir zugelegt hatte, sind auf dem Bild mit der Bremsaufnahme zu sehn. Kommen von Procraft und waren garnicht mal so billig, wie gesagt. Die Teile, die bei den Mavic Crossmax dabei sind, haben aber deutlich mehr Zäng, das merkt man schon beim Verriegeln.

Der Umbau, bestehend aus neuen Zugführungen, der Bremsaufnahme, Entfernung der Cantisockel und dem Strahlen hat inklusive Porto 220,- Euro gekostet.

Sonntach: Allns klor, bün dor!


----------



## minhang (5. Juli 2010)

das ist doch ein guter preis, hätte mit mehr gerechnet...saubere arbeit. was solche art von spanner angeht, funktionieren eigentlich nur die von tune. sind auch nicht billig, sogen aber trotz sparsamen materials für ordentlich kraft. aber die mavic funzen ja...kannste in der schweiz erstmal schrotten und danach dir ein paar bling bling spanner kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (5. Juli 2010)

moin ich hab auch ein gt das ist aber auch alles was ich über das ding weiß kann mir jemand erklären wie ich hier n foto raufkrieg da bin ich leider noch etwas unerfahren sry


----------



## grembel (5. Juli 2010)

unter fotos is mir auch grad klar geworden kann mir jemand erzählen was das fürn teil ist ich hab hier so fast alles abgegrast aber nix gefunden was irgenwie passt


----------



## zaskar-le (5. Juli 2010)

...auf Dein Profil gehen, dann rüber ins Album, "Bild hierher hochladen" anklicken und den Anweisungen folgen. Dann auf das ins Album hochgeladene Bild gehen, unter dem Bild findest Du drei Forumscodes. Den mittleren oder besser den unteren in Dein Posting kopieren, das war's schon.

Du kannst Bilder auch ohne Hochladen direkt an das Posting anhängen, durch die Größenbegrenzung kann man aber für gewöhnlich nichts erkennen.

edit: hat sich überschnitten...


----------



## grembel (5. Juli 2010)

die liegen jetzt unter fotos kannnst du die einsehen?


----------



## ohneworte (5. Juli 2010)

grembel schrieb:


> die liegen jetzt unter fotos kannnst du die einsehen?



Ich bin dann mal so frei:


----------



## grembel (5. Juli 2010)

danke und was ist das nu für eins ich tippe mal auf n outpost is eh nur mein muli fürn strand


----------



## GT-Sassy (5. Juli 2010)

Könnte ein Tequesta oder ein Karakoram sein.Bei denen wurde der Bremszug auch mal durch das Oberrohr geleitet. Außerdem gab es da Outpost nicht mit U-Brake ("Powerbrake"). Hast Du vielleicht auch schärfere und genauere Bilder?


----------



## grembel (6. Juli 2010)




----------



## grembel (6. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (6. Juli 2010)

so ich hab mal versucht das teil schärfer abzulichten /die ausfallenden ,die kabelführung im oberrohr und die gabelkrone sind hartgelötet mit messinglot /steuerrohr 1"/sattelstütze hat 26,2mm  die rahmennr lautet T1031280 auf der gegenüberliegenden seiteist noch 754 eingeschlagen aber ich denke das ist n schergenmakel orginal farbe war schwarz bzw.ein sehr dunkles grün mit goldflakes zumindest hab ich davon noch fragmente gefunden


----------



## minhang (6. Juli 2010)

ich fürchte du hast da gar kein GT ...


----------



## Kruko (6. Juli 2010)

ich befürchte es nicht nur. Es ist definitiv kein GT


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Juli 2010)

Ist kein GT, falsche Ausfallenden und die Prägung fehlt. Ich hab so ein Rahmen aber schon mal gesehen, mir fällt nur der Hersteller gerade nicht ein.


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juli 2010)

Der Hersteller fängt auch mit G an....


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Juli 2010)

Gudereit? Kann sein, die hatten ja auch mal das Triple Triangel Design, genau wie z.B. Shogun oder Bianchi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grembel (6. Juli 2010)

minhang schrieb:


> ich fürchte du hast da gar kein GT ...


schade aber denn ist das eben so mfg


----------



## grembel (6. Juli 2010)

wo kann ich die leute finden die wissen was das denn nu fürn teil ist?könnt ihr mir da nochmal helfen auch wenn ich nu kein stolzer besitzer eines gt bin?


----------



## u-break (7. Juli 2010)

hallo wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hatte corratec auch mal ein crmo tripple triangle im programm


----------



## DeepStar23 (7. Juli 2010)

Bevor hier ein Mod meckert,das dat her ne Gallerie is und kein Chat.. 
Bilder.. 








LTS


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2010)

dein lts find ich verdammt schick....dumm daß ich dafür grad kein geld hab

wenn du mal die spengle loswerden willst....denk mal an mich....sowas soll nämlich in mein lts rein


----------



## gt-kolli (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo, hier ein paar schöne Bilder von meinem neuem Baby, (20th Zaskar)
mehr Bilder auch von anderen GT,s gibt auf http://www.erfolg-ohne-ende.de/thomas/
Gruß gt-kolli


----------



## TigersClaw (8. Juli 2010)

Boah ey, genial 

Was sind das für Räder?


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2010)

sehen aus wie crankbrothers


----------



## commanderts (8. Juli 2010)

Hast Du etwa immer nen Gitarrenständer dabei?! 
Spaß bei Seite, finde ich sehr schick!!!


----------



## mzaskar (8. Juli 2010)

sehr schickes Zaskar  dann will man gleich eins kaufen gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minhang (8. Juli 2010)

würd mir auch gerne mal was von den crank brothers kaufen, weil ich die Teile sehr hübsch fände, wenn nicht nur immer diese Farben wären. Warum gibts die Dinger nicht in ganz schwarz? oder wenigstens schwarz-silber, oder irgendetwas was nicht so viel schmerzen verursacht?


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Juli 2010)

ich finds überladen. den 'warning' aufkleber könnte man wenigstens abmachen...und wenn der made in taiwan aufkleber noch dran is...eieiei

und crankbrothers zeug is garnich so gut.
die felgen von den dollen lrsen entwickeln freudig dellen, die steuersätze rosten, bei den pedalen reißen die bügel und die teleskopsattelstützen haben von anfang an laterales spiel und lange halten tun die auch nich.


----------



## divergent! (8. Juli 2010)

gibts in champagner:

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/produc...k-Brothers-Cobalt-Laufradsatz-champagner.html

und in grau:

http://www.tomsbikecorner.de/produc...nk-Brothers-Iodine-Laufradsatz-20mm-grau.html

zumindest hab ich  das auf die schnelle gefunden. schwarz gold gibts noch.

bei den pedalen kann ich nix negatives sagen............fahre ich an allen rädern ohne probleme. liegt wohl aber auch da dran daß ich die 0815 stahlvariante fahre.


----------



## Deleted61137 (8. Juli 2010)

Jetzt mit ner Pepperoni Gabel und GT-Mavic217  LRS


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> dein lts find ich verdammt schick....dumm daß ich dafür grad kein geld hab
> 
> wenn du mal die spengle loswerden willst....denk mal an mich....sowas soll nämlich in mein lts rein



Du hats doch genug Zeug rumstehen.. 

Eigentlich sind die Laufräder über.. Aber trennen kann ich mich irgendwie nicht.. werd an Dich denken.. 

edit

das kleine Schwarze gefällt mir auch sehr gut.. Ne StarrGabel hätte ich auch gerne für meins..


----------



## minhang (9. Juli 2010)

bei den padalen habe ich seit 10 jahren auch noch nichts feststellen können. auch ich fahre die an jedem bike. zu den anderen Teilen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## divergent! (9. Juli 2010)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Du hats doch genug Zeug rumstehen..
> 
> Eigentlich sind die Laufräder über.. Aber trennen kann ich mich irgendwie nicht.. werd an Dich denken..



ein rad nach dem anderen. ich brauch aber auch mal ein funktionierendes fully
mein lts wird deshalb als nächstes in angriff genommen. rahmenset inkl vorbau und stütze und lenker ist ja fertig. nur stehts noch nicht so richtig da. als lrs soll da definitiv spengle rein. was anderes wär zu unprollig

also wenn du dich im herbst winter trennen willst..............


----------



## Janikulus (9. Juli 2010)

so, auch mal wieder was neues von mir.

Mein gutes altes 96er Zaskar LE hat seit 96 intensiv gearbeitet, jetzt habe ich es wieder einigermassen auf alt umgerüstet und es dient für die kurzen und gemütlichen Touren.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Juli 2010)

Da mir da Talera doch viel zu klein ist, bekam es meine kleine Tochter. Einsatzzweck: Straße!












Ausstattung:
Gabel Motobecane 1 Gewinde, Stahl
Steuersatz Strongligth 1 Gewinde
Vorbau BMX 22,2mm 
Lenker SR
Brems-/Schaltgriffe Suntour MT
Griffe Profile Design Klar 
Laufrad vorne Nabe Sealed Joytech; Felge Araya 26x1.50
Laufrad hinten Nabe FH-HG 20, 7fach Schraubachse; Felge Araya 26x1.50
Reifen vorne/hinten Ritchey Tom Slick 26x1.4
Sattelstütze SR Laprade 26,4
Sattel Rolls San Marco weiß
Kurbel Suntour XC
Umwerfer Suntour
Schaltwerk Suntour XC Sport
Bremse vorne Suntour XC Pro Cantilever
Bremse hinten Shimano Exage Mountain U-Brake BR-M 452
Sonstiges:
Innenlager: Shimano 68=T 3PC NL CrMo;
Bremsgegenhalter vorn: Oddyssey Strattle Rod blau eloxiert;
Schaltzughüllen Blau (hinten grau);Bremszughüllen weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nectar (12. Juli 2010)

Geschmeidig..  wirklich schön!

Da würde ich als 'alter Herr' am Wochenende heimlich früher aufstehen und das Fahrrad zum Brötchenholen 'ausleihen' - selbst wenn es zu klein ist!


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juli 2010)

Brauch ich nicht, alte GTs habe ich (fast) genug. z.B.
86 Timberline



89´Karakoram



und noch ein paar aus den 90´.


----------



## nectar (12. Juli 2010)

Ja, da hat jedes einen besonderen Charme und bringt bestimmt viel Freude.. aber das 'Kleine' hat's mir irgendwie angetan.

(off-topic)
Eine Frage noch:
Fährst Du Deine Schmuckstücke eigentlich immer in 'moderner' Radlermontur oder kommt auch ab und zu nochmal die 'originale' Kluft zum Einsatz (für den Nervenkitzel!)?
Ist nich blöd gemeint- ich kenn da nämlich einen, der ist farbtechnisch ziemlich 'schmerzbefreit' und dennoch -oder vielleicht auch teilweise deswegen- immer über beide Ohren strahlend im Sattel!


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Juli 2010)

Eher moderne, die alten Sachen sind im gegensatz zu den Bikes aufgebraucht. Nichts ist für die Ewigkeit. Erstrecht nicht die Klamotten aus der Zeit, waren nicht wirklich haltbar. Und die anderen modernen Eigenschaften wie z.B. Atmungsfähigkeit gab es auch noch nicht.
Ach ja, meine Räder mußen auch richtig herhalten, ich sag da nur GT Treffen 2009. (für die Wissenden)


----------



## LTS-Spinner (12. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> mein lts wird deshalb als nächstes in angriff genommen. rahmenset inkl vorbau und stütze und lenker ist ja fertig. nur stehts noch nicht so richtig da.



Da soll doch hoffentlich nicht wieder ne Lefty rein, oder? Sprichst Du eigentlich von Deinem Thermoplast LTS oder von dem aus ALU?

Ich meine ich hätte Dich damals in Willingen mitm Thermoplast- LTS getroffen...?


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2010)

du hast mich in willingen getroffen?

cool wusste gar nicht dß ich jemals dort war

schau mal bei den jugendlichen rein....da ist der aufbaufaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (13. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schau mal bei den jugendlichen rein....da ist der aufbaufaden.



?


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=472463


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. Juli 2010)

Hier mal mein Neues mal in nett... ganz schönes Moped in XL  - die meisten Rahmendesigns sehen in derart großen Größen bescheiden aus, ich finde das I Drive 5 NICHT  war für mich mit entscheidend...


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Juli 2010)

Toll, das Ding sieht tatsächlich nicht wie ein "Riesenrad" aus. Schickes Ding! Die Truva Stylo sieht für eine 4-Arm Kurbel gar nicht so schlecht aus - ist die glänzend oder eher matt?


----------



## hoeckle (15. Juli 2010)

stylo ist glänzend


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. Juli 2010)

Sie ist schwarz glänzend. Ich fahre sie am Cyclecarft seit mehreren Jahren, Top Teil solange man den Schlauch nicht vehement draufhält, das ist GIFT für alle Lager dieser Bauart. 4-Kant war da unempfindlicher. Irgendwie merkt man den Flex aber im Vergleich schon, diese Hohlachsenkurbeln stehen eben "wie eine Wand" egal was man auf der Pedale anstellt...
Z.Z. sind alle Teile demontiert, es kommen meine vorhandenen Parts zum Einsatz- und eine 180er Stylokurbel  für große Jungs, die Tretlagerhöhe gibt es eh her. Ich überlege noch ev. auf das große Kettenblatt zu verzichten und ein Bashguard + Kettenführung dran zu machen, damit komme ich dann mangels Fahrtechnik über die meisten Baumstämme 

Im Album hab ich noch mehr Detailfotos vom I Drive 5.


----------



## SpeedyR (19. Juli 2010)

Hier mal was aktuelles von meinem DH Radl.

Die undichte Boxxer wurde kurzfristig gegen meine STS Lobo 'Dorado getauscht 













Die Performance der alten Dorado ist nach wie vor beeindruckend


----------



## cizeta (19. Juli 2010)

was für ein geiler bock


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Juli 2010)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Hier mal was aktuelles von meinem DH Radl.
> 
> Die undichte Boxxer wurde kurzfristig gegen meine STS Lobo 'Dorado  getauscht
> 
> ...



Absolut bösartiges Geschoss, Rafa! Aber dafür das geilste Lobo der Welt zerlegen?!?! Nein, das ist Frevel!  Aber USD-Gabeln sind auch einfach...


----------



## Miko-LTS (21. Juli 2010)

Auch bei mir gibts mal wieder ein Update:

Neu sind: 
Mosso Titan Vorbau, LiteSpeed Titan Lenker Hg93 Kette, XTR Ritzel hinten, Kettenschutz, GT Schraubgriffe, und nen Cane Creek AD-10 AIR/AIR Dämpfer für den Heckbereich.

Fehlt nur noch nen Titanspacer für den Vorbau.. dann hab ichs fast so wie ichs wollt 

Geht halt bissl in die Richtung Fittnessbike... bin aber auch fast nur auf Straße unterwegs.

Gewicht liegt bei um die 11 - 11,5 Kilo

Meinungen und Kritik sind durchaus erwünscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (21. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut.  (bis auf Reifen )
Vieleicht noch ein Paar mehr rote Akzente.
Ich würde den Dämpfer anders herum montieren. Dann wird der Kolben besser geschmiert.

Ist das ne Syncros Titan in 27,0 ?    *will haben*

Edit:
Läuft dein Hinterbau flüssig mit dem Dämpfer?
Nach dem Umbau auf ad10 hat der Hinterbau bei mir im ersten Drittel gehakt.
Hab dann einen anderen ad10 eingebaut, und es ist jetzt wesendlich besser, aber noch nicht 100% weg 
Beides NOS Dämpfer...


----------



## divergent! (21. Juli 2010)

obwohl ich mit dem abfahrts und hüpfperadsport nix am hut ab finde ich rein optisch das blaue gt erste sahne. sieht richtig fett aus.

das lts an sich ist auch traumhaft aufgebaut. aber slicks und fully....neeeiiin wie grausam.

für die straße gibts richtige räder und jetzt bitte nicht mit dem schlaglochargumnt kommen

ansonsten ist es echt schick. mit geländereifen würde ich sogar fast perfekt dazu sagen.

gewicht ist auch ok und kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Juli 2010)

Ja, ein Paar schöne geländetaugliche Reifen wären wirklich die Cocktailkirsche auf dem Eis mit Sahne. Mach doch mal - vielleicht gefällt es dir im Gelände besser, dem LTS auf jeden Fall! 
Und vielleicht ein optisch weniger aufdringlich wirkender Kettenstrebenschutz...
Der Fußboden ist ja mal richtig Old- Äh Ostschool!


----------



## oliversen (21. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Und vielleicht ein optisch weniger aufdringlich wirkender Kettenstrebenschutz...
> ....



Genau, und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht noch die Syncros Stuetze richtig rum montieren...

oliversen


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Juli 2010)

oliversen schrieb:


> Genau, und bei der Gelegenheit vielleicht noch die Syncros Stuetze richtig rum montieren...
> 
> oliversen



 Stimmt!


----------



## esp262 (21. Juli 2010)

alta der sattel ist doch viel zu hoch


----------



## divergent! (21. Juli 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Paar schöne geländetaugliche Reifen wären wirklich die Cocktailkirsche auf dem Eis mit Sahne. Mach doch mal - vielleicht gefällt es dir im Gelände besser, dem LTS auf jeden Fall!



wenn er damit viel straße fährt könnte er auch speedking, racleking oder furious fred in 2.2 oder 2.3er breite draufmachen. dann siehts auf jedenfall eher nach nem "richtigen" mtb aus und rollt immer noch schnell genug


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juli 2010)

Ich find das LTS schon recht gelungen, bis auf das die Sattelstütze die verkehrt rum montiert ist und die (in meinen Augen) häßlichste Shimano Kurbel die es gibt.
Zu den Reifen, hast Du dir schon mal die Ritchey Tom Slick in 1.4 Breite angeschaut, ich finde die recht gut.


----------



## epic2006 (21. Juli 2010)

TomSlick wär ne gute Idee und als Krönung einen schwarzen Broos Swift Titan, dann fänd ich das Bike perfekt! Auf der Stütze muss man ja nicht mehr rumreiten, kann jedem passieren.

Ich finds gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miko-LTS (22. Juli 2010)

epic2006 schrieb:


> TomSlick wär ne gute Idee und als Krönung einen schwarzen Broos Swift Titan, dann fänd ich das Bike perfekt! Auf der Stütze muss man ja nicht mehr rumreiten, kann jedem passieren.
> 
> Ich finds gut.




Hey danke für den Hinweis... ich hab leider nicht so die Ahnung von der Materie, und hab das Bike halt nen bissl nach meinem Gusto aufgebaut, da iss mir das nicht aufgefallen mit der Sattelstütze.

In erster Linie halt alles an Rot eloxiertem verbannt bis auf den Chriss King Steuersatz und den 5 Schrauben... dafür dann versucht soviel Titan wie möglich zu verbauen, da das Bike ja Original schon die Titanwippe hat. Wollte die Kettenblattschrauben noch in Rot Eloxy machen, dann ists aber auch genug Rot am Bike

Ja iss ne 27er Syncros Stütze in fast nagelneu, gabs in der Bucht für 70  , beim Sattel iss jetz nen Syncros Carbon/Titan/Leder Sattel drin, da werd ich noch was anderes nehmen, sollte aber eher sportlich als Retro Look werden.

Mit den Reifen werd ich sicher noch was machen, da so schön wie die Contis sich fahren, der Abrollumfang einfach mal zu klein ist. 
Auf der anderen Seite fährste mit der Kombi so wies iss einfach mal nen über 30er Schnitt ohne zu hetzen. Hatte da eventuell an nen Schwalbe Fast Fred gedacht... die rollen auch gut 

Mit dem Dämpfer umdrehen muss ich mal sehen, würde sicher besser aussehn, da dann der Titanoptik farbende Kolben mehr zu sehen ist, als das schwarze Gehäuse. Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich leider noch nix sagen, da ich den Dämpfer grad erst verbaut hab.

Ich hätt eigentlich lieber den Originalen Rock Shox Super Deluxe behalten, aber da bekommste leider nix mehr für, den AD-10 gabs dank nen Tipp aus dem Forum hier von nem Ebay Verkäufer, nagelneu für 40 mit Versand.
 (der müsste noch 2 Stück haben, da er 4 angeboten hatte, 1er bei ebay wegging und einen ich habe)

so dann, sobald ich die ersten ausfahrt gemacht hab kann ich da mehr zu sagen 

Ähm, wieviel Druck verträgt der AD-10 Dämpfer so ungefähr bei um die 80 Kilo Gewicht? Jemand da Ahnung? Hab aktuell grad 7bar drauf, das iss zu wenig, da sackt er durch.

Dann noch die Sattelstütze umdrehen, und den Lenker ebenso (Krümmung geht aktuell nach unten... )

dann isses gut 

grüße Maik


----------



## hoeckle (22. Juli 2010)

Miko-LTS schrieb:


> Mit den Reifen werd ich sicher noch was machen, da so schön wie die Contis sich fahren, der Abrollumfang einfach mal zu klein ist.
> 
> grüße Maik


 

nimm ritchey mobybites 2.1


----------



## Miko-LTS (22. Juli 2010)

hoeckle schrieb:


> nimm ritchey mobybites 2.1



wenn dann würd ich in der Tat nen leichten MTB reifen nehmen wollen.. so ala fast fred und co...


----------



## hoeckle (22. Juli 2010)

tja, ein blick über den zaun offenbart auch andere alternativen als schwulbe...


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Juli 2010)

Genau, nehm Maxxis Larsen TT in 2.0


----------



## Rennkram (25. Juli 2010)

Miko-LTS schrieb:


> Ähm, wieviel Druck verträgt der AD-10 Dämpfer so ungefähr



Ich fahre so 12 - 13 bar bei 75 kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (28. Juli 2010)

Die Story dahinter: Semesterferien haben begonnen. Statt DH-fahren hab ich beschlossen bei dem Regenwetter mal mein Bikesach zu sortieren. Da lag auch das GT Zaskar. Anno Sommer 97 war das mein erstes Bike. Wurde bis vor 4 Jahren regelmäßigst gefahren, aber seitdem liegt es rum. Restekiste weiter ausgeräumt und nebenbei ein paar Sachen drangeschraubt. Das Ergebnis ist auf dem Foto und 2-3 weiteren im Album zu sehen. Gabel, VR-Bremse und VR werden noch getauscht. Die 96er Z1-BAM liegt bei mir aufm Schreibtisch und wird generalüberholt. Dazu auch die gleiche Bremse wie am Hinterrad, HS33 John Tomac. Schaltwerk bleibt wohl das XT, obwohl ich noch ein Sachs Quarz mit der Stars'n'Stripes-Lackierung rumliegen hab. Reifen kommen Panaracer Dart und Smoke drauf, ich hoffe die machen trotz unsachgemäßer Lagerung noch ein paar Kilometer. Zu ersetzen sind des weiteren Kettenblätter, Ritzel, Kette und Pedalen. Wie gesagt Restekiste. Ich habe kurz über eine Neulackierung nachgedacht. Aber da ich das Bike so lange habe und alle Spuren auch von meiner Nutzung stammen, soll es so verratzt bleiben.




Sorry für das unvorteilhafte Bild.


----------



## mzaskar (28. Juli 2010)

Wird bestimmt schick


----------



## goegolo (28. Juli 2010)

Einen Speednedle hätte ich neben einem 97er Zaskar auch gern in der Restekiste. Neue, schwarze Reifen täten dem Aufbau besser als die ollen Panaracer


----------



## Rennkram (28. Juli 2010)

Sicher dass es ein Zaskar ist?
Sieht mir eher nach Backwoods / Terramoto aus.


----------



## Kruko (28. Juli 2010)

Definitiv kein Zaskar.

Ich bin dann mal so frei





Ein super Blick auf die runde Badge. So brauchen wir hier auch nicht das Diskutieren anfangen.

Ich bin aber trotzdem auf das Ergebnis gespannt


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. Juli 2010)

Der Farbe nach ist es ein Tempest.


----------



## bikingarni (29. Juli 2010)

Alter Schwede, man lernt nie aus


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Juli 2010)

Mein DHi nimmt langsam Form an:


----------



## cizeta (29. Juli 2010)

ICH MÖCHTE AUCH EIN DHI


----------



## esp262 (29. Juli 2010)

jau motor rein, und cross fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## igu_san (30. Juli 2010)

GT oder nicht GT? ... und wenn ja dann welches? Outpost, Talera oder doch nur Kopie aus dem Baumarkt?

Siehe pics. züge aussen, shimano u-brake br-m733

P.W. Janz steht wohl für Peter W. Janz, jahrelang Chef der Baumarktkette Praktiker.
Ist wohl die Originallackierung und Aufkleber, alles in allem in einem traurigen Zustand. Das letzt Bilde ist der aktuelle Zustand, weiter bin ich noch nicht gekommen, Reifen und einen Sack! XT Teile gab es dazu


----------



## cizeta (30. Juli 2010)

ganz kla kein gt


----------



## Splatter666 (30. Juli 2010)

"Designed for Praktiker" sagt ja wohl alles, oder 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2010)

20% auf alles ausser auf tiernahrung..............


----------



## igu_san (30. Juli 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> 20% auf alles ausser auf tiernahrung..............



hab mich schon gefragt wann der kommt


----------



## divergent! (30. Juli 2010)

ziemlich genau 17:02 uhr


----------



## igu_san (30. Juli 2010)

cizeta schrieb:


> ganz kla kein gt



ja?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juli 2010)

igu_san schrieb:


> ja?



Ja! Versteh das nich falsch, aber so ein Baumarkt-Schrott hat hier echt nix zu suchen.


----------



## igu_san (30. Juli 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja! Versteh das nich falsch, aber so ein Baumarkt-Schrott hat hier echt nix zu suchen.



nee, falsch verstehen tue ich nix

will ja nur wissen was es mit dem ding auf sich hat.
als wer baut rahmen im gt style und vertickt die dann über einen baumarkt?

und warum bauen die dann ne xt bremse ans rad wenn's baumarktschrott is?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (30. Juli 2010)

Explorer war ne eigen Marke, wurden über Praktiker vertrieben. Ausstattung war aber nur Acera, das XT Zeug wurde bestimmt nach gerüstet. die Räder sind super schwer.

PS. Nach der ersten Pleite wurde GT auch über Baumärkte verramscht, somit sind die GT Bikes dieser zeit genau genommen auch Baumarkt Ramsch


----------



## igu_san (30. Juli 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Explorer war ne eigen Marke, wurden über Praktiker vertrieben. Ausstattung war aber nur Acera, das XT Zeug wurde bestimmt nach gerüstet. die Räder sind super schwer.
> PS. Nach der ersten Pleite wurde GT auch über Baumärkte verramscht, somit sind die GT Bikes dieser zeit genau genommen auch Baumarkt Ramsch



GT-Sassy, Danke für die Info.

Das Rad wiegt ne Tonne oder zwei  - Eigenmarke von Praktiker? Is billig, weiss ich, kann man am Vorbau, Lenker etc etc etc sehen.
Die Pleite war im Jahr?
Na und welches Rahmenmodell isses dann, Outpost oder Talera? Rahmennummer wäre dann am Tretlager?


----------



## Kruko (30. Juli 2010)

Du hast *KEIN* GT. Also frag auch nicht nach dem Modell. Es ist kein Outpost oder der gleichen. Das, was Du da hast ist, Wasserrohr im GT-Design. Mehr leider nicht.

Und ja, die Billig-Modelle von GT wurden in 2002 oder 2003 im Baumarkt verkauft.

Dein Rad stammt aus 1992 oder 1993 . Also aus einer Zeit, wo GT einer der besten Rad-Hersteller der Welt war. Das Ding hat rein gar nichts mit GT zu tun.

Bitte entschuldige diese klaren Worte. Aber dies hier ist ein Bilder-Thread, wo Leute ihre GT's posten sollen bzw. wollen.


----------



## igu_san (30. Juli 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du hast *KEIN* GT. Also frag auch nicht nach dem Modell. Es ist kein Outpost oder der gleichen. Das, was Du da hast ist, Wasserrohr im GT-Design. Mehr leider nicht.
> 
> Und ja, die Billig-Modelle von GT wurden in 2002 oder 2003 im Baumarkt verkauft.
> 
> ...



gt-heini, Nix zu entschuldigen , scheint nur jeder zu denken ich will hier die weihen der gt experten für dieses rad. Ich wollte nur *Infos*, das is alles, aber Ich scheine da ja auch den richtigen nerv getroffen zu haben. Es ist für mich egal ob es per definition *KEIN* ist.
I habe das ding für einen zwanni für die fahrten zum freibad + Biergarten gekauft. Wasserrrohr hin oder her, ich fand es interessant sowas in dem Rahmendesign mit einem Praktikeraufkleber zu sehen. Also frage ich und jeder hier fühlt sich gleich angepinkelt. Alles klar?


----------



## planetsmasher (31. Juli 2010)

vielleicht den richtigen Nerv, aber definitiv den falschen Thread. Und jetzt hast Dus ja sogar schriftlich: auch noch das falsche Forum.

also Tschö, viel Spass im Freibad.


----------



## seeraeuber (31. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

anbei ein Bild meines Gt XCR 1000 Bj.99, Einbau eines neuen Hinterbaues 2008, ich wollte endlich auch hinten per Scheibe bremsen. 

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (2. August 2010)

GT Force vor ... 





... und nach der "Entkernung"


----------



## divergent! (2. August 2010)

das force ist auch ein hübsches teil.ist mal ein rahmen bei dem selbst ne große rahmengröße noch richtig gut aussieht. was kommt denn alles neu nach der entkernung?

achja...ich besitze jetzt darth  vaders rad:


----------



## esp262 (2. August 2010)

die gabel mag ich nicht so, ansosnten sehr schick

ich will Spin Wheels sehen


----------



## divergent! (2. August 2010)

spin wheels? nicht bei mir...die find ich hässlich.


----------



## esp262 (2. August 2010)

ich such die dinger schon seit jahren, aber auch seit jahren nichts mehr zu finden irgendwo

find die schöner  aber geschmäcke sind ja verschieden


----------



## divergent! (2. August 2010)

genau. hatte anfangs über spinergy nachgedacht aber die spengle waren einfach ein jugendtraum von mir.

mir ist witzigerweise aufgefallen daß das lts prima zur buell vom kumpel passt:





und spin wheels...bei ebay.com hab ich die ab und zu gesehen. einfach lauern. kommt zeit kommt ratlosigkeit


----------



## esp262 (2. August 2010)

jau bei ebay com sind welche drin, aber kein versand nach DE


----------



## divergent! (2. August 2010)

also das übliche problem


----------



## CoxHell (3. August 2010)

Moin,

vor ca. 10 Jahren bei Ebay gekauft, die letzten 2 Jahre auf'm Dachboden verstaubt, seit Samstag wieder auf der Strasse


----------



## divergent! (3. August 2010)

CoxHell schrieb:


> ................, seit Samstag wieder auf der Strasse




falsches revier

aber sieht ja noch echt aus wie geleckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splatter666 (3. August 2010)

Moin!

Bis auf die Gabel und das "Verkehrtrumme" Vorderrad sehr schick 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2010)

Sehr schöner Original-Zustand. 

Bitte nur den Reifen am Vorderrad drehen


----------



## ohneworte (3. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Original-Zustand.
> 
> Bitte nur den Reifen am Vorderrad drehen



Oder auch das VR-Laufrad, ist ja kein DiscLR!


----------



## CoxHell (3. August 2010)

Ups...
VR gedreht 

Was ist an der Gabel verkehrt? Die gehört doch an das Rad. 
Leider sind einige Teile nicht mehr original. Habe es aber schon so "verbaut" bekommen. Find es aber nicht wirklich schlimm und da ich auch nicht wirklich Ahnung habe, lasse ich es so.


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. August 2010)

Sehr schickes DS. Und die Gabel war original in den Teil.
Das LTS 3000 DS macht auch heute noch mit den 125mm v+h auf den Trails eine super Figur.


----------



## esp262 (3. August 2010)

jau schönes ding ausser gabel

könnte mich nie mit diesen doppelbrücken dinger anfreunden


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2010)

Das DS sieht prima aus, so wie es ist. Ich würde lediglich die Griffe gegen Schwarze tauschen. Ansonsten top.


----------



## seeraeuber (3. August 2010)

Zweiter Versuch, nun hat es mit dem Bild geklappt.


----------



## divergent! (3. August 2010)

mit ner anderen kurbel fänd ich das xcr richtig heiß. sieht echt klasse aus. was hastn du für scheiben drin? 200er? die sieht ja vorne riesig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. August 2010)

Auch sehr schick das XCR. Nur die schwarze Gabel in Verbindung mit der silberen Schwinge passt in meinen Augen nicht so 100%ig.

Da fällt mir ein, das ich das auch noch habe und es aufgebaut werden muß.


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2010)

Ich finde die Aufkleber an den Fulcrums zu viel. Ansonsten viel Spaß mit dem schönen Stück und pass auf den Sitzdom auf. Die Syncros-Srütze ist schon sehr weit ausgezogen. Steckt die Stütze noch kpl. im Sitzdom?? Falls nicht: Erhöhte Bruchgefahr!! 

Wie groß bist Du? Ist ja ein Rahmen in Größe S


----------



## mtbmatze85 (4. August 2010)

Hier mein AVALANCHE, Ritches System LRS, XT Schaltgruppe, HS33Classic, Mounty Special Stütze, Cyclone CNC Kurbel...


----------



## seeraeuber (4. August 2010)

Hallo,

kurz zu den Fragen:

@divergent: vorne 210'er Scheibe, hinten 185'er

@gt-heini: ich fahre den Rahmen nun 10 Jahre und hatte keine Probleme mit dem Sitzdom, die Sattelstütze ist genau unterhalb der Aufnahme gekürzt, Rahmengröße S ist korrekt

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## divergent! (4. August 2010)

hat das nen grund daß du so riesige scheiben fährst? bei rh s gehe ich mal davon aus du hast etwa meine größe, also so um 1,70m.

ich hab am ava 180er scheiben und da muss man schon echt sensibel sein was das bremsen angeht bei 70kilo.

oder rein aus optischen gründen?


----------



## Pharell (6. August 2010)

Ein Oldtimer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt-kolli (7. August 2010)

lecker schlecker Zaskar 2011


http://www.bikemagic.com/gear-news/gt-2011-zaskar-is-reborn/8493.html


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. August 2010)

Das 2011 Zaskar ist gar nicht mein Ding, sieht aus wie ein Bianchi. Das durchgehende Oberrohr mit den geprägten Abschluß fehlt. 
Bei den anderen Modellen ist das schon anders, aber das Zaskar, nee!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. August 2010)

Ich finds genial, endlich wieder ein richtiges Triple Triangle, und vor allem endlich richtig leicht, wieder absolut konkurrenzfähig.


----------



## esp262 (7. August 2010)

na ja rahmen sieht hinten sehr kastriert aus 
deshlab kanns leicht sein wie es will, mein ding ist es nicht


----------



## divergent! (7. August 2010)

na mal sehen ob sie diesmal das gewicht schaffen..........


----------



## Weinstrasse (9. August 2010)

Hier mal was zum Thema "Altes Stahl-GT & Gewicht": 97er Timberline in 22"
Wiegt ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Barends und Klingel nur noch 11,7 kg!


----------



## esp262 (9. August 2010)

mein ava  wiegt über 13 kg


----------



## MartinE (9. August 2010)

Weinstrasse schrieb:


> Hier mal was zum Thema "Altes Stahl-GT & Gewicht": 97er Timberline in 22"
> Wiegt ohne Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Barends und Klingel nur noch 11,7 kg!


Cooles Bike, mal kein Kinderfahrrad. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast Du?


----------



## planetsmasher (9. August 2010)

ich hab die elendslangen Old-Skool Schleudern schon vermisst
Du hast das Rad nicht zufällig einem gewissen Sven abgekauft?


----------



## Weinstrasse (9. August 2010)

@ MartinE 
(Zitat: Cooles Bike, mal ein Kinderfahrrad. Was für eine Schrittlänge hast Du?)​Na, so ca. 98 cm bei 198 gesamt - KLEINER sollte es wirklich nicht sein!
;-)



@ planetsmasher 
(Zitat: ich hab die elendslangen Old-Skool Schleudern schon vermisst
Du hast das Rad nicht zufällig einem gewissen Sven abgekauft?)​No, habe es vom Erstbesitzer und der hieß Michael... ;-))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulski (11. August 2010)

habs mal übertragen aus
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=130405 und auch ein wenig text mit rüber:

es ist ein 1996 gekauftes 1997er Modell des GT Backwoods....

Meinen früheren traum habe ich jetzt wahrgemacht: XT komplett

Da dieser jetzt erfüllt ist, kann man es bei der nächsten renovierung anders machen.... aber dahin ist es noch lange hin....
das gute stück macht nach dem umbau wieder ~100km/woche und ist täglich im einsatz.

an alle retroliebhaber:
ja, die teile sind ausnahmslos aus diesem Jahrtausend. "stock" sind nur noch rahmen, gabel, sattelstütze & vorbau (sowie der seitenständer und die schutzblechaufnahmen).

Ohne schlösser, aber mit tacho, 3 schutzblechaufnahmen, flaschenhalter, schlosshalter, lampenhalter, den 240g/stck-slicks & seitenständer liege ich bei 12,0kg... kann ich mit leben....

vernünftige pedale, anderer vorbau/sattel/sattelstütze/*ständer und geraffel ab* wäre es im tiefen 11er kg-bereich, wenn nicht sogar späte 10kg

kommentare?
Nur zu!


----------



## schallundrauch (11. August 2010)

Wo hast Du da 12 kg versteckt, wiegt der Ständer 1500 g? 

Mein 96er Tequesta lag mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung allerdings mit 550g/Stck. Reifen bei etwa 11kg (jetzt ganz knapp sub10 solange kein Matsch dran klebt ) und der Alurahmen sollte leichter sein als mein Stahlrahmen.


----------



## metulski (11. August 2010)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Wo hast Du da 12 kg versteckt, wiegt der Ständer 1500 g?
> 
> Mein 96er Tequesta lag mit vergleichbarer Ausstattung allerdings mit 550g/Stck. Reifen bei etwa 11kg (jetzt ganz knapp sub10 solange kein Matsch dran klebt ) und der Alurahmen sollte leichter sein als mein Stahlrahmen.



ein tequesta-stahlsau hatte ich auch mal: 




(ist nicht meins, aber die grafik stimmt)

das mit 11kg, bzw sub10? RESPEKT!!!! Wie hast das geschafft?

12kg als 18''er:
* der ständer wird nicht leicht sein (500g+? ist alt, war billig und ist notwendig) 
* die sattelstütze wird auf keinen fall die 260g einer ritchey-compV2 wiegen
* die pedale sind scheixeschwere 15-teile
* der vorbau ist noch der originale und ist heavy-duty
* die sattelklemme ist sauschwer (im verhältnis)
* ich hab drei metallplatten für hebi steckbleche und eine strebe für den gepäckträger dran
* der halter fürs abus bordo-schloss wiegt schwer, da vollgummi mit halteplatte
* Klingel und Lampenhalter
* die gabel ist dieses tonnenschwere CrMo-Teil mit Bologna-Cut


Lenker, Barends, Flaschenhalter & Sattel sind nicht besonders schwer, aber def. nicht nach gewicht gekauft....

Aus der Summe der Gewichtstreiber ergibt sich (pessimistische schätzwerte):
12.000g - 500g- 120g - 250g - 80g - 30g - 100g - 150g - 100g (gabel bleibt!) = 10,8kg und dann bleibt die Messtoleranz der günstigen Waage.....


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. August 2010)

12kg, mein Tequesta wiegt 12,1kg, aber ohne XT. Sondern nur mit DX Schaltung und alte Rockshox Gabel!


----------



## metulski (11. August 2010)

da stimmt doch was nicht.... die felgen zb könns nicht sein, sind mavic xc717er in schmal....die gabel ist zwar schwer, aber ein stahlrad mit zerferderung leichter? raff ich nicht oder die waage taucht nicht!


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. August 2010)

Ist doch mit 12,1 kg 100g schwerer. Liegt an der Ausstattung, z.B.
Vorne eine Shogun Carbonnabe mit Rigida Aerofelge, super leichte USE Sattelstütze, Alutech Bremshebel, Aluschrauben an der Kurbel und Schaltwerk, Steuersatz von FSA (Alu), Ringle H2O, ... nur Kleinigkeiten, aber die summieren sich. Und die Tom Slick in 1" wiegen auch weniger als die Schwalbe.
Ach ja und das 94´Tequesta ist von Haus aus schon leichter als das von Dir gezeigte Model.


----------



## metulski (11. August 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ist doch mit 12,1 kg 100g schwerer. Liegt an der Ausstattung, z.B.
> Vorne eine Shogun Carbonnabe mit Rigida Aerofelge, super leichte USE Sattelstütze, Alutech Bremshebel, Aluschrauben an der Kurbel und Schaltwerk, Steuersatz von FSA (Alu), Ringle H2O, ... nur Kleinigkeiten, aber die summieren sich. Und die Tom Slick in 1" wiegen auch weniger als die Schwalbe.
> Ach ja und das 94´Tequesta ist von Haus aus schon leichter als das von Dir gezeigte Model.



das wäre die nächste frage gewesen.... ob das 94er irgendwie leichter ist...
nicht das wir aneinander vorbeischreiben: die 12kg beziehen sich auf das silberne backwoods, das blaue tequesta war der vorgänger 

die kleinteile hämmern mein backwoods auf 12kg....passt schon
die xt-teile wie naben und bremsen sind ok, aber nicht die leichtesten, die decken sind schon nicht schwer, aber halt nicht sehr leicht, wie viele anbeuteile


----------



## schallundrauch (11. August 2010)

Ich versuche mal eine Teileliste von meinem GT aus dem Kopf zusammen zu bekommen (die genaue Teileliste ist auf einer Festplatte welche leider nicht mehr läuft)

Rahmen: 96er GT Tequesta 96 glaube etwa 2500-2600 g
Gabel: Davtus Alu ca. 670g
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit MX 98g
Vorbau: Ritchey 130mm (glaube Pro) 165g
Lenker: Alu, No-Name 180g
Griffe: Velo Kork ca.40g
Kurbel: Shimano SLX FC-M660 885g
Pedale: Noch Wellgo M21 ca.260g
Laufradsatz: Tune MIG/Mag mit X517 (28Speichen verm. DT-Revo, Alunippel) ca.1400g
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV14A 190g
Vorderreifen: Conti MK 2.2 SS ca.520g
Hinterreifen: Conti RK SS 2.0 ca.430g
Kassette: XT CS-M760 11-32 260g
Kette: XT ca.295g
Schaltwerk: XT RD-M770 ca.230g
Umwerfer: XT FD-M739 DP/DS ca. 135g
Shifter: SLX-M660 ohne Ganganzeige ca. 230g
Bremsgriffe: XT BL-M770 161g
Bremsen: XT BR-M770 350g
Sattelstütze: Kalloy ca. 300g
Sattel: Selle Italy SLR XP 165g
Schnellis: Mounty Lite Axels und No-Name Sattelklemme 120g 
Züge, Kleinkram, Fett ca. 300g

Gesamt ganz knapp unter 10Kg


----------



## metulski (12. August 2010)

Moin Schallundrauch,

Danke für die Zusammenstellun, hab mal meine Liste kopiert, Gewichte stehen zwar nicht drin, aber die Kleinteile machen es (s.u.):

Rahmen	GT Backwoods Ball Burnished 18''
Gabel	        GT CrMo Bologna Cut
Laufräder	Nabe Shimano Deore XT HB-M752 + Felge Mavic XC 717 + Speichen    Sapim Race
Bremshebel	Shimano Deore XT BL-M 770
Bremsen Shimano Deore XT BR-M 770
Schalthebel	Shimano Deore XT Rapidfire SL-M 770, inkl. Anzeige
Umwerfer	Shimano Deore XT FD-M 770
Kurbel	Shimano Deore XT FC-M771 48-36-26 
Kette	Shimano Deore XT HG 93
Schaltwerk	Shimano Deore XT RD-M761
Kassette	SRAM Kassetten Powerglide II PG -980 
Griffe	        Ritchey Pro Grip TG6
Pedale	Plattform MTB Pedal silber mit Industrielager  
Pedalhaken Hersteller unbekannt
Schutzbleche	Hebi 3mal, 
Schnellspannersatz NoName Innensechskant / XT
Ständer	Hebi Hinterbauständer
Flaschenhalter Topeak
Sattelstütze	Kore (ohne bez.)
Sattel	Selle Italia X2
Schlauch Schwalbe SV 12 A
Mäntel	Schwalbe Kojak HS 385 Draht 26x1.35" 35-559
Lenker	Race Face Ride
Vorbau	Kore (ohne bez.)
Klingel	Hersteller unbekannt
Lichter	Smart Line LED
Tacho	Sigma Sport 1609
Barends	Hersteller unbekannt
Schlösser (bzw. fürs Gewicht deren Halter) Abus Bordo 6100/90 
Abus Racer 660 Shadow 75 cm  

Pro (gewichtsmäßig) für mein Rad: Rahmen, Kurbel (trotz 48er), Reifen (Summe geschätzte: 1-1,1kg)
Patt: Kette, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Bremse
Pro für Deins: der ganze Rest, gravierend sind Schläuche, Gabel, LRS, Pedale, Sattel und meine restlichen Anbauteile 
Deine Gabel, LRS, Pedale, Sattel+Schläuche sollten mind. 1,6-1,7kg leichter sein als meine. 
Wenn wir Deine schweren Teile und meine gegenrechnen kommen wir auf 0,5kg zu Deinen gunsten (10,5kg + "der ganze Rest").
Zus. Teile an meinem: Pedalhaken, Schutzblechhalter, Ständer, Flaschenhalter, Klingel, Lichthalter, Tacho, Barends, Schlösserhalter...

-> macht also sinn, das meins 12kg wiegt und Deins nur 10kg, lässt mich wieder ruhiger schlafen 

Danke für die Aufklärung und RESPEKT, mit den Tequesta-Eisenhaufen unter 10kg zu kommen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maller13 (12. August 2010)

Bei uns fährt die ganze Family GT ! 
Hier sind Justin´s GT Stomper und mein GT Force II mit KS Sattelstütze.


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2010)

So gehört sich das 

Viel Spaß beim Club der Verrückten


----------



## divergent! (12. August 2010)

das rts in deinem album fetzt.

haste mal ein bild von deinem rts3?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2010)

Hi!

Grad eben geholt und noch schnell ein Bild gemacht. Morgen kommt dann das Fett an alle wichtigen Stellen, ne kleine Durchsicht, einiges geändert und ab gehts.

Ich frag mich echt wie ein Bikeshop noch immer eine Bremsleitung außen verlegen kann. Wie gut dass da sowieso Hope M4 drankommen. Und v.a. die Strahler drinlassen...dafür hingegen der original Specs sogar mit SLX Shifter anstelle von Deore STIs






VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2010)

Geiles Gerät Peru. Sowas kommt die Tage bei mir auch an 

Sagmal, ich kanns nicht erkennen, hat das Rad vorne eine Steckachse oder normalen 9mm Schnellspanner?

Die Bremsleitung hat sicher nicht der Bikeshop so montiert, das ist bereits bei GT schiefgelaufen. Bei meinem Sanction wars genauso.


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Grad eben geholt und noch schnell ein Bild gemacht. Morgen kommt dann das Fett an alle wichtigen Stellen, ne kleine Durchsicht, einiges geändert und ab gehts.
> 
> ...



Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zur neuen Spaßmaschine. Ich für meinen Teil bin auf jeden Fall von dem Rad begeistert. 


Kommt da die Talas von Deinem Stereo rein?? Hier noch ein Tuning-Tip von mir. Entsorge den Lenker schnellstmöglich. Bei mir sind jetzt Ritchey WCS Carbon Teile verbaut. Die alte Vorbau-Lenker-Kombi wog mal schlapp das doppelte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (12. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Geiles Gerät Peru. Sowas kommt die Tage bei mir auch an
> 
> Sagmal, ich kanns nicht erkennen, hat das Rad vorne eine Steckachse oder normalen 9mm Schnellspanner?
> 
> Die Bremsleitung hat sicher nicht der Bikeshop so montiert, das ist bereits bei GT schiefgelaufen. Bei meinem Sanction wars genauso.




Ist ein 2009'er Modell mit Schnellspanner


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist ein 2009'er Modell mit Schnellspanner



Hast Du die Räder zufällig gewogen? Ich werd meinen Nope N75 reinbauen, 1.54 kg leicht, dürfte gut was bringen.

Sind die Reifen tatsächlich 2.3 vorne und 2.1 hinten?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2010)

Hi!

Jo, 2009er Modell, QR9 vorne und hinten.

Also vom Stereo hab ich ja nun gar nix mehr, ist alles weg. Ich wollt eigentlich was mit 150mm, um ident. Federwege zu haben. Und absenkbar sollte sie sein. Also Fox Talas oder Revelation U-Turn. 

Ja die Anbauteile sind echt klobig. Alleine der Vorbau..wiegt bestimmt ne Tonne, die SLX hingegen reicht für mich. 

Die Bremse muss vom Händler sowieso justiert werden, da kann er die beiden Schrauben auch gleich komplett rausdrehen. Ich hab auch 4 Force aufgebaut und mir jedesmal die Mühe gemacht das ID und die AEs zu fetten und solche Dinge zu korrigieren. Vom Entlüften der XT Bremsen ganz zu schweigen. Aber halb so wild, ich hab mir sowieso angewöhnt alles zu zerlegen und erst mal zu fetten, dann weiß ich das es gut gemacht wurde.

Mal sehen welche Preis der neue Arbeitgeber für so manches Anbauteil verlangt)


VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2010)

Hi!

Jo, sind 58-559 vorne und 54-559 hinten. An sich nicht so dumm die Kombi für ein AM, allerdings halt nicht mit Kendas...

VG
peru





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hast Du die Räder zufällig gewogen? Ich werd meinen Nope N75 reinbauen, 1.54 kg leicht, dürfte gut was bringen.
> 
> Sind die Reifen tatsächlich 2.3 vorne und 2.1 hinten?


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2010)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ja die Anbauteile sind echt klobig. Alleine der Vorbau..wiegt bestimmt ne Tonne, die SLX hingegen reicht für mich.



Der Vorbau geht ja noch. Heb aber mal den Lenker hoch  Aber vorsicht: Heb Dir dabei keinen Bruch 

@tigersclaw

Mein Force wiegt 13,3 KG


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2010)

So schlecht sind die Kendas nicht, vor allem nicht bei dem Preis was sie kosten. 

Allerdings sind die 2.4er Conti MountainKings, die ich aktuell auf dem Sanction habe, um Welten besser.

Dem Force meiner Frau werde ich 2.25er Schwalbe Smart Sam verpassen, das sind die perfekten Allrounder, auch für ab und zu mal Aspalt. Und leichter als die Kendas sind sie auch.


----------



## Cowboy1000 (13. August 2010)

Moin zusammen,

ein Foto von meinem 93er Karakoam Elite reiche ich gerne nach  aber ich habe vor allem mal eine Frage zu einer hypothetischen Überlegung: gibt es neue Federgabeln die mit der Geometrie hinhauen könnten? Oder sollte man eher nach einer älteren Gabel suchen? Alternativ zur Starrgabel wäre damals eine Rock Shox Quadra ab Werk möglich gewesen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche. Das waren aber so komische Elastomerdinger, glaube ich. Wie viel Federweg die hatten weiß ich auch nicht (4-6 cm?). Aber wahrscheinlich bauen neue Gabeln viel zu hoch oder gibt es sowas eventuell doch?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße sowie schönes Wochenende!
Oliver


----------



## Kruko (13. August 2010)

Hallo und willkommen,

Deine Fragen werden hier beantwortet

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=475914

Hier wollen wir Bilder sehen. Also schnell an die Knipse und posten


----------



## Cowboy1000 (13. August 2010)

Danke für den link und jetzt versuche ich mal ein Bild ranzuhängen...ein Besseres reiche ich nach!


----------



## versus (13. August 2010)

ohne helm und im tarnfleck auf der bmx-bahn? na prima...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (13. August 2010)

da fällt mir spontan der hier ein:


----------



## Orpheus (13. August 2010)

Hier ein paar Bilder meines GT LTS ´97:


----------



## divergent! (14. August 2010)

das sieht ja sehr gepflegt aus. die einfachen schalthebel passen aber technisch nicht zur xtr-xt kombi.....der vorbau mit dem aufsatz ist aber auch gruselig. ist dir das lts so unkomfortabel. ich persönlich finde ja daß ich auf keinem rad so aufrecht und opamäßig sitze wie aufm lts.

ansonsten aber schönes teil. evtl würde ich die tauchrohre an der gabel polieren lassen. das dürfte dann perfekt zum rahmen passen.


----------



## Orpheus (14. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> das sieht ja sehr gepflegt aus. die einfachen schalthebel passen aber technisch nicht zur xtr-xt kombi.....der vorbau mit dem aufsatz ist aber auch gruselig. ist dir das lts so unkomfortabel. ich persönlich finde ja daß ich auf keinem rad so aufrecht und opamäßig sitze wie aufm lts.
> 
> ansonsten aber schönes teil. evtl würde ich die tauchrohre an der gabel polieren lassen. das dürfte dann perfekt zum rahmen passen.


 
Ja, da gebe ich Dir Recht.

Gabel ,Vorbau und Lenker waren Teile die ich hier noch rumliegen hatte.

Ich finde die Z2 harmoniert auch vom Ferderweg nicht so gut. Ich habe zur Zeit eine Marzocchi MX Pro 130mm ETA (schwarz) zur Überholung. Die Tauchrohre polieren lassen ist eine gute Idee! 
Wenn diese wieder da ist, hatte ich vor, diese mit einem Syncros Gain Vorbau und Lenker zu kombinieren.
Die passenden Schalthebel muss ich mir noch besorgen.
Zudem sind auch neue Laufräder (Marvic XM 719, DT Swiss 340, DT Comp. schwarz) bestellt. 

Ich denke, dann sieht das Bike ganz passabel aus.


----------



## divergent! (14. August 2010)

gut ist also diverses als übergang...dann ist ok. 130mm dürfte vorne aber schobn zuviel sein.

ne z1 würde ich dann wohl eher bevorzugen. bei mir hats damals mit der lefty und 110mm perfekt harmoniert. jetzt mit der girvin fährt es sich auch gut.

denke mal bei dem rahmen knn man sich bei max 100mm bewegen. alles andere dürfte unpassend werden.

aber bau erstmal rein und teste, wenns dir passt ist es super. bin jedenfalls gespannt


----------



## esp262 (14. August 2010)

will mal paar von meinen ehmaligen schätzchen zeigen

LTS 1000DS komplet XT mit Spinergy räder

und LTS ???? Decals hatte ich noch liegen gehabt, passten auch GUT zu der Marzocchi gabel
Den hät ich nie im leben verkafuen dürfen, der war so toll

hab die glaub ich so 2003/2004 verkauft


evt. kenn jemand die räder


----------



## divergent! (14. August 2010)

ja gewisse dinge bereut man wenn man sie verkauft. ging mir damals beim rts auch so und ich bin froh die olle schaukelkuh wieder zu haben.

zum glück kann man so manches wieder reorganisieren


----------



## DeepStar23 (14. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja gewisse dinge bereut man wenn man sie verkauft. ging mir damals beim rts auch so und ich bin froh die olle schaukelkuh wieder zu haben.
> 
> zum glück kann man so manches wieder reorganisieren



aber nur weil der Kindersitz an der Kiste doof aussieht..


----------



## divergent! (15. August 2010)

zu meinem glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulski (15. August 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ohne helm und im tarnfleck auf der bmx-bahn? na prima...



dafür aber mit reflektoren und werzeugtasche - also alles gut 

@cowboy:
das rad kommt mir bekannt vor


----------



## Zaskar7 (15. August 2010)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem Zaskar Baujahr 96.

 Im fast Originalzustand (SID und Cane Creek Steuersatz wurden 1998 nachgerüstet):






Leider ist dann meine schöne Ur-SID undicht geworden und laut SRAM gab  es keine Ersatzteile mehr, daher musste ich letztes Jahr eine neue Gabel  verbauen. Diverse Komponenten sind bei dieser Aktion neu geworden  (Kassette, Kette, Bremsen, Schalthebel, vorderes Laufrad von meinem  Fully verbaut).:






Das hintere Laufrad wird jetzt auch noch neu gemacht, die Felge ist  ziemlich hinüber. Werde dort schwarze Speichen, schwarze Felge und  silberne Nippel verbauen. Die schöne GT Nabe bleibt:


----------



## dr.juggles (15. August 2010)

mit der blauen ur-sid wunderschön.

die aktuelle variante ist nicht so mein fall.


----------



## tofu1000 (15. August 2010)

Mensch, eine Woche nicht da und dann gleich ein paar schicke Fullies! Besonders das LTS DS - so ein Rahmen wäre noch was! 

@zaskar7: Ist natürlich schade um die Vorderradnabe, aber wenn du eh ein neues Hinterrad aufbaust, würde ich eher eine farblich passende Nabe nehmen und die GT's im Satz für ein Zweitrad (oder Drittrad) nehmen. 
Und vielleicht noch eine Race Face LP und einen Flite in SID-blau, dann fällt die Gabel vielleicht auch nicht mehr soo auf.


----------



## esp262 (15. August 2010)

jau Du meinst wohl mein ehmaliges

hehe schade das ich kein foto habe, als ich das gekriegt habe

mit festen blechen und gepäckträger  und zur krönung  Feste lichtanlage


----------



## Cad2 (15. August 2010)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Mensch, eine Woche nicht da und dann gleich ein paar schicke Fullies! Besonders das LTS DS - so ein Rahmen wäre noch was!
> 
> @zaskar7: Ist natürlich schade um die Vorderradnabe, aber wenn du eh ein neues Hinterrad aufbaust, würde ich eher eine farblich passende Nabe nehmen und die GT's im Satz für ein Zweitrad (oder Drittrad) nehmen.
> Und vielleicht noch eine Race Face LP und einen Flite in SID-blau, dann fällt die Gabel vielleicht auch nicht mehr soo auf.



einen Flite in Sid blau? na den zeig mir mal. hab auch mal versucht mir einen zu kaufen aber ohne erfolg. werden ja schon ewig nicht mehr hergestellt und gebraucht hab ich nie einen gefunden, sehr sehr selten die teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. August 2010)

oder einfach nen normalen mit neuem leder beziehen


----------



## Cowboy1000 (16. August 2010)

metulski schrieb:


> dafür aber mit reflektoren und werzeugtasche - also alles gut
> 
> @cowboy:
> das rad kommt mir bekannt vor



Tjaaa, sieht wohl nicht so vorbildlich aus aber das Foto ist an dem Tag entstanden an dem ich das Rad aus seinem mehrjährigen Winterschlaf geholt hatte. Und mein alter Bell-Helm passt nicht mehr, ebenso die alten Radklamotten (die ich auch gar nicht mehr habe - die habe ich dem 90er-Jahre-Museum in Bruchbückel gespendet). Als Familienvadder kann man nicht mal zwischendurch sich nen Hunni oder zwei für Helm und Klamotten abziehen...bis ich das alles zusammen habe kann noch Zeit vergehen aber fahren will ich trotzdem, sonst müsste ich sicher bis Januar warten. Die Werkzeugtasche hätte ich eigentlich auch dem Museum spenden sollen, aber die passt ja noch ;-)


----------



## metulski (16. August 2010)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:


> Tjaaa, sieht wohl nicht so vorbildlich aus aber das Foto ist an dem Tag entstanden an dem ich das Rad aus seinem mehrjährigen Winterschlaf geholt hatte. Und mein alter Bell-Helm passt nicht mehr, ebenso die alten Radklamotten (die ich auch gar nicht mehr habe - die habe ich dem 90er-Jahre-Museum in Bruchbückel gespendet). Als Familienvadder kann man nicht mal zwischendurch sich nen Hunni oder zwei für Helm und Klamotten abziehen...bis ich das alles zusammen habe kann noch Zeit vergehen aber fahren will ich trotzdem, sonst müsste ich sicher bis Januar warten. Die Werkzeugtasche hätte ich eigentlich auch dem Museum spenden sollen, aber die passt ja noch ;-)



hast doch bestimmt  ne salatschüssel zuhause, den unterschied merkt keiner und ähnlich bekloppt siehts auch aus


----------



## burschilan (16. August 2010)

Cowboy1000 schrieb:


> Tjaaa, sieht wohl nicht so vorbildlich aus aber das Foto ist an dem Tag entstanden an dem ich das Rad aus seinem mehrjährigen Winterschlaf geholt hatte. Und mein alter Bell-Helm passt nicht mehr, ebenso die alten Radklamotten (die ich auch gar nicht mehr habe - die habe ich dem 90er-Jahre-Museum in Bruchbückel gespendet). Als Familienvadder kann man nicht mal zwischendurch sich nen Hunni oder zwei für Helm und Klamotten abziehen...bis ich das alles zusammen habe kann noch Zeit vergehen aber fahren will ich trotzdem, sonst müsste ich sicher bis Januar warten. Die Werkzeugtasche hätte ich eigentlich auch dem Museum spenden sollen, aber die passt ja noch ;-)



Na ja, ich bin auch Familienvater. Aber gerade wegen der Vorbildfunktion geht es NIE ohne Helm auf die Straße, die Piste oder den Trail, nicht mal wenn es nur um Brötchen hohlen geht! (Die Dinger gibt es doch schon deutlich unter einem Hunni!)
Auf die restlichen Klamotten kann man ja auch noch verzichten.


----------



## metulski (16. August 2010)

burschilan schrieb:


> Na ja, ich bin auch Familienvater. Aber gerade wegen der Vorbildfunktion geht es NIE ohne Helm auf die Straße, die Piste oder den Trail, nicht mal wenn es nur um Brötchen hohlen geht! (Die Dinger gibt es doch schon deutlich unter einem Hunni!)
> Auf die restlichen Klamotten kann man ja auch noch verzichten.



zu wahr, zu wahr.... ich sehe auch schon den tag kommen, wo ich als vorbild sone blöde salatschüssel aufn kopp packen muss....


----------



## Cad2 (16. August 2010)

also leute, helm sollte man doch immer tragen, nun zu brötchen holen vielleicht nicht unbedingt aber sonst immer. mache ich auch wenn ich als kurier unterwegs bin oder im gelände fahre.


----------



## minhang (16. August 2010)

ach, wirklich? wenn du im Gelände fährst? Wozu?.....Scherz.


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2010)

ist es nicht wurscht? soll doch jeder machen wie er will. sind erwachsene leute. jeder bringt sich irgendwann auf seine art um. der eine raucht, der andere fährt 250 auf der autobahn und mancher fährt ohne helm oder ist nicht angeschnallt.

jeder kann über seinen körper frei entscheiden und wenn man keinen helm tragen will dann kann man das gerne tun. schädelfraktur ist doof und wenn man es überlebt weiß man das auch.

also warum jedesmal diese sinnlosen diskussion und moralapostelrührerei


----------



## Maller13 (17. August 2010)

Mein RTS III. Gekauft 1996 und wir heut noch bewegt, zwar mit Babybomber an der Deichsel aber fürs Gelände muß das Force jetzt herhalten.

Die Gabel wurde mittlerweile durch eine RS Judy getauscht. Passt besser ! 

Hatte immer viel Spass mit dem RTS. Zweimal war es auf Fuerteventura dabei, als man noch mit lila Radlerhosen rumfuhr !  unglaublich, hehe


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2010)

achja noch ein lla rts. die judy passt da optisch sicher besser, von der funktion her reicht beim rts aber auch ne starrgabel

aber dein sattel steht schon a weng komisch.

hier nochmal meins weil ich grad bock druf hab:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metulski (17. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ist es nicht wurscht? soll doch jeder machen wie er will. sind erwachsene leute. jeder bringt sich irgendwann auf seine art um. der eine raucht, der andere fährt 250 auf der autobahn und mancher fährt ohne helm oder ist nicht angeschnallt.



****.....
* ich fahr ohne helm fahrrad
* ich rauche
* mein mopped ist bei 298km/h elektronisch begrenzt
* anschnallen ist jedoch pflicht 

lebe noch


----------



## esp262 (17. August 2010)

also ich bin in meinem cabrio 270 kmh Offen gefahren 

zu sicherheit sag ich da nur Astra F Cabrio


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. August 2010)

Solange Du privat versichert bist und mir dann später nicht auf der Tasche liegst (Frührente oder so) mach doch was Du willst.


----------



## esp262 (17. August 2010)

ich glaub es liegen jetzt schon genug aufer tasche und es wird immer schlimmer glaub mal


----------



## metulski (17. August 2010)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Solange Du privat versichert bist und mir dann spÃ¤ter nicht auf der Tasche liegst (FrÃ¼hrente oder so) mach doch was Du willst.



nope, in 2 jahren wahrscheinlich, wenn ich bis dahin noch lebe 
wenns nicht klappt, dann falle ich vielleicht der allgemeinheit zur last.

'das meinen sie doch nicht ernst?!'
'natÃ¼rlich mein ich das, aber bitte nennen sie mich nichtï»¿ ernst' 

ich mein, lassen wir die kirche im dorf...ich arbeite sehr viel, damit ich mir was gÃ¶nnen kann, andere legen die fÃ¼Ãe hoch und wir dÃ¼rfen lÃ¶hnen.
unser volk leidet langsam an Ã¼berfettung und diversen wohlstandskrankheiten, ich bin gesund, treibe viel sport. wenns gut geht, dann werde ich alles daran tun lange gesund zu bleiben. wenn ich mir zb die fetten walrÃ¶sser in der gesellschaft anschaue, die werden absichtlich zum pflegefall, weil die sich den ganzen tag nur sch31iÃe reinschaufeln und zum konditor die 300m middm auto fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chste torte fahren!

ist offtopic und ghÃ¶rt eigentlich nicht hierher


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

Viel fehlt nicht mehr:


----------



## mani.r (17. August 2010)

Vernünfitige Ausstattung. Gefällt mir gut.

Wofür braucht man beim DHi den Hammer????


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

Die Kurbel sass ziemlich fest, und ich musste bissl was nachbearbeiten 

Ich hatte klevererweise die 22/36er Saint Kurbel gekauft, weil ich dachte selber Preis aber hast noch ein 22er Blatt für Sanction liegen. Natürlich ham die Aufnahmen des 22er Blattes an der Kefü geschliffen und mussten weg ... Dremel Action 

Die originale Kettenführung musste ich auch nacharbeiten, weil das 36er Blatt geschliffen hat. Jetzt passt es aber.

Den Syncros FR20 Lenker tausche ich noch gegen einen FR31, der ist 10cm breiter. Und die Pedale sind auch nur fürs Foto dran, werden gegen NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro getauscht.


----------



## cyclery.de (17. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und die Pedale sind auch nur fürs Foto dran, werden gegen NC17 Sudpin III S-Pro getauscht.



Finde den Fehler 

Gefällt mir aber bisher auch gut der Aufbau. Nur eben die Sache mit den silbernen Speichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

Ach shit, da sind garkeine Pedale dran 

Das liegt daran, das ich die Fotos gestern gemacht habe, und inzwischen Pedale dran sind


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2010)

sehr fettes moped. bei der übersetzung wär doch auch mal ne hammerschmidt ne interessante sache oder lohnt die nicht? zu schwer? anfällig?

keine ahnung aber die soll doch für diesen radbereich perfekt sein........


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

Ne Hammerschmidt erfordert aber eine ISCG-Aufnahme. Abgesehen davon ist das DHi für einiges gemacht, aber nicht für berghoch


----------



## divergent! (17. August 2010)

achso, na ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. dachte nur weil du hier 22 irgendwas an deiner kurbel hast machts kein unterschied.
find das gt aber echt schick.so ne art rahmen fürn cc betrieb wär mal was für mich.wieviel federweg hat der rahmen überhaupt?


----------



## mani.r (17. August 2010)

Das DHi ist nur für runter gemacht. Da könntest fast die Kette auch noch weg lassen.
Wobei, so ein DHi mit Hammerschmidt sicher lustig aussehen würde.


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> achso, na ich kenn mich da nicht so aus. dachte nur weil du hier 22 irgendwas an deiner kurbel hast machts kein unterschied.
> find das gt aber echt schick.so ne art rahmen fürn cc betrieb wär mal was für mich.wieviel federweg hat der rahmen überhaupt?



Lies ma richtig, ich habe eine 22/36er Kurbel genommen und das 22er Blatt abgebaut 

Der Rahmen hat 210mm und die Gabel 205mm Federweg. Das is nix für CC 
Auch vom Gewicht her nicht, das Teil wird nur wenig unter 20 kg landen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. August 2010)

daß der hobel nicht für cc gemacht ist weiß ich. hab ja nur gesagt von der optik her sowas.....

aber mitm 36 bergab ist auch relativ kurz oder?

damit fahr ich ja berghoch


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

Ich will damit keine Rennen fahren, sondern Spass haben. Für ersteres bin ich zu alt )


----------



## cizeta (17. August 2010)

beim DH musste nur wenig treten weil ab einer bestimmten geschwindigkeit bremst dich das treten dann hlft nur noch rollen und pumpen


----------



## mani.r (17. August 2010)

bin auch mal gespannt ob dir 36Z reicht. das ding wird richtig schnell und man tritt relativ oft ins leer.
gewicht bin ich auch mal gespannt. hatte es bei meinem mit ähnlicher ausstattung auf genau 20.0kg gebracht aber dafür war es sorgenfrei.


----------



## cizeta (17. August 2010)

36 reicht dicke weil du es nur für flache bzw anfahr stücke brauchst und da ist ein kleines besser als ein großes und bevor vorne ein größeres würde ich hinten über eine rr kasette nachdenken das bringt mehr


----------



## TigersClaw (17. August 2010)

Hinten kommt eine 11-34er XT Kassette drauf, damit ich wenigstens bissl berghoch komme


----------



## mani.r (17. August 2010)

Fand beim Sanction 36 schon zu wenig.
Am DHi hatte ich 42 + RR Kassette. Da kannst während der Abfahrt noch gut Druck machen. Das ist ja das schöne am I-Drive und am DHi.


----------



## nectar (18. August 2010)

was anderes:
die sudpins könnten am dhi vielleicht ein wenig zu 'schmächtig' erscheinen-
hab sie am sanction und find sie dort schon wirklich sehr dezent!

aber ne sehr schöne maschine- lass ordentlich krachen...
.
.
mit helm!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2010)

Ich hab die Sudpin auch am Sanction, das passt schon, sind prima Pedale.

Mit Helm natürlich immer, da kommt noch ein 661 Carbon Fullface


----------



## cizeta (18. August 2010)

ja auf knochen trocken böden ist großes ketten blat vom vorteil aber downhill ist meistens sehr weicher boden und da bremst es dich wenn man zu viel druck in die pedale gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2010)

Dieses schöne Gerät kam heute bei uns an:







Diesmal nicht für mich, sondern für meine Frau. Ist ein 2009er Force 2.0, gekauft bei Badbikes, zu einem Preis, zu dem wir nicht nein sagen konnten 

Danke an Jörg an dieser Stelle für den Tip, Badbikes hatte noch genau eins in M auf Lager, woanders wars schon ausverkauft.


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2010)

Ich denke, dass sie viel Spaß damit haben wird... ich spreche da aus Erfahrung...
Da können wir ja schon fast mal ein Force-Treffen machen... SCHERZ...
Wenn, dann schon alle GT'ler


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2010)

Das hoffe ich. Richtig fahren wird sie es wohl erst im Frühjahr, weil vorher wird unser Zwerg wohl nicht Anhänger-tauglich


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2010)

Hi Tigerkralle!


Ich geb Dir nen guten Tipp: Ãberarbeite das KOMPLETTE Bike! Sorry dass ich das jetzt so sagen muss, aber der Aufbau meines war schlichtweg katastrophal. Wie gesagt, gilt nur fÃ¼r meines, mÃ¶chte BB damit nicht diskreditieren.

Vor allem die Madenschraube zur Sicherung des Bremsgriffbolzens solltest Du Dir ansehen. Beim Umdrehen auf Sattel und Lenker sind BEIDE Bolzend herausgefallen, weil die Madenschraube zur Sicherung nicht angezogen war!

Ansonsten muss ich das Bike mal richtig loben. Ich hab ja den direkten Vergleich zum vielgelobten Cube Stereo und auch ohne rosarota GT Brille muss ich ganz klar sagen, dass das Force den def. besseren Hinterbau hat. Ich hab das Rad gleich mit nach Hof in die Heimat genommen, dort gibt es um den Untreusee eine Passage die komplett mit Wurzeln verblockt ist, so ca. 200-300 m lang. Mit dem Force bÃ¼gelt man da drÃ¼ber als wÃ¤re es nix, durch das ID tritt man wirklich rund weiter und ich hab mich mehr als deutlich von nem anderen AMler absetzen kÃ¶nnen. Und das mit relativ straffer Abstimmung am DÃ¤mpfer. Ich kann zwar die Aussage def. nicht unterstreichen dass es gar nicht wippt (v.a. im Wiegetritt wie hier schon behauptet wurde) allerdings nicht wirklich feststellbar. Klettern kann es ebenfalls besser als das Stereo, ich hab nie ne Absenkung benÃ¶tigt. Habe auch nicht erwartet, dass man das Gewicht so wenig spÃ¼rt, so dass ich erstmal von UmbaumaÃnahmen absehen werde.

Und noch was: die SLX(ehemals LX) ist wohl immer noch eine der unterschÃ¤tztesten Gruppen, die man auf dem Markt kaufen kann. Da ich auch RÃ¤der mit XT und XTR Gruppen habe ist die Entscheidung gefallen, grundsÃ¤tzlich nur noch aus GewichtsgrÃ¼nden XT/XTR zu fahren. FÃ¼r Normalo Biker wie mich reicht die SLX vollkommen aus. Wertig, stabil, haltbar und erschwinglich.

Kurzum: bis jetzt hab ich fÃ¼r 1399â¬ noch kein besseres Bike gefahren/gefunden, und zu dem Preis bau ich das Rad auch gern erstmal komplett auseinander

VG
Peru


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2010)

Peru, die Überarbeitung ist sowieso geplant, vor allem bei den Hauptlagern weiss man als Sanction-Besitzer eh Bescheid. Die Räder fliegen gleich raus, dafür kommen leichte Nope N75 + Schwalbe Smart Sam Evo 2.25 rein. Bremsen wahrscheinlich Martas. Ein ganz kurzer Vorbau ist ebenfalls bestellt, ein leichter Rizerbar liegt schon bereit. Sämtliche unnützen Aufkleber sind schon vom Rahmen entfernt.

Und, um euch mal neidisch zu machen, unser Preis war 1199,-


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. August 2010)

Oller Angeber)

VG
peru


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und, um euch mal neidisch zu machen, unser Preis war 1199,-



Dann weiß ich ja, wer mir demnächst ein  ausgeben darf 

Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem Gefährt


----------



## TigersClaw (21. August 2010)

Jörg, beim näxten Treffen gerne. War sowieso eingelant


----------



## divergent! (22. August 2010)

gebürstet, starr und vortriebsgeil....hoffe ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schallundrauch (22. August 2010)

Sieht sehr interessant aus, vielleicht noch etwas leichter rollende Reifen draufziehen.

Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?!


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. August 2010)

Du hast die Schaltung vergessen.


----------



## divergent! (22. August 2010)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Sieht sehr interessant aus, vielleicht noch etwas leichter rollende Reifen draufziehen.
> 
> Was ist denn das für eine Gabel?!




die reifen sind schon ok...bei ssp braucht man haftung und nix was leicht rollt

gabel...wonach siehts denn aus?



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Du hast die Schaltung vergessen.



stimmt


----------



## schallundrauch (22. August 2010)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie eine Lefty welche man ihrer Federung beraubt hat (EBH)


----------



## DeepStar23 (22. August 2010)

Hast Du vergessen die Lefty aufzupumpen? =)
Gefällt mir.. War das nicht mal Neonrot?


----------



## aggressor2 (22. August 2010)

erstens passt der graue syncros vorbau immernoch nich, wird er auch nirgendwo, und ich würd der lefty, da ich weiß wie du das gemacht hast, so nicht vertraun...aber mach mal. bist ja im richtigen gewerbe tätig 

ich hätt gestern fast mein karakoram geschrottet. einspuriger waldweg auf einem külfkamm, wurzeln, etwas zu weit rechts, großer stein, grenzstein o.ä., gerade noch gesehn, vorderrad vorbeigefädelt, linker kurbelarm hat ne ecke abgekriegt und speichen schliffen leicht am stein. mit neumodischem mist, wie carbonkurbel und scheibenbremsen, wär die tour zu ende gewesen! mit altem kram gabs nur ne schrecksekunde, 3-4 kratzer und nen erhöhten puls. ein hoch auf classicmist!






das speiseeis bitte ich zu übersehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (22. August 2010)

@divergent: fett! Womit hast Du gebürstet und ist die Oberfläche zustäzlich konserviert?


----------



## RMI (22. August 2010)

Gestern geschenkt bekommen! "Jo ist denn scho Weihnanchten!" Der Dad der  Freundin meines Sohnes hats mir geschenkt, (nachdem er meinen Stumpjumper gesehen hat). Vielleicht könne ich ja noch etwas damit anfangen... ICH KANN!!  Ich denk, ich brings technisch in Ordnung und lass die "Patina" dran, was meint Ihr?


----------



## divergent! (22. August 2010)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie eine Lefty welche man ihrer Federung beraubt hat (EBH)




rischtisch



DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Hast Du vergessen die Lefty aufzupumpen? =)
> Gefällt mir.. War das nicht mal Neonrot?



nö...das ist mein backwoods...neonpink
das hier war mal grün...und dein edge geht morgen zum lackierer ( danke nochmal ) und der airbrusher ist auch schon informiert



aggressor2 schrieb:


> erstens passt der graue syncros vorbau immernoch nich, wird er auch nirgendwo, und ich würd der lefty, da ich weiß wie du das gemacht hast, so nicht vertraun...aber mach mal. bist ja im richtigen gewerbe tätig




ich hatte aber nix anderes da...kann den aber gerne noch bürsten lassen und dann passt der. und zum halten...naja versuch irrtum. wenns bricht kann nix passieren. was auch.....zusammensacken zuz die nicht und rausrutschen kann auch nix. verdrehen ist nicht...also alles in margarine.

ps...hab heut 2 jenaer aufm radweg begleitet die nicht mehr nach hause gefunden haben. der hatte so ein kosmisches schluchtenrad mit steckachsengabel usw. freundin ein würfel...kennste den zufällig?



goegolo schrieb:


> @divergent: fett! Womit hast Du gebürstet und ist die Oberfläche zustäzlich konserviert?



mein poliermensch hat den gebürstet...keine ahnung wie. konservieren tu ich da nix.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. August 2010)

Jo genau so. Lass vor allem dienSID dran, die Farbe passt ja perfekt. Die grässliche Kurbel würd ich verkaufen, und der Gepäckträger muss sowieso weg.


----------



## Kruko (22. August 2010)

Was man nicht alles geschenkt bekommt 

@divergent

Du willst nicht wirklich den Alu-Edge lackieren oder??


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. August 2010)

Da hoffe ich doch mal das meine Tochter auch Freunde kriegen, deren Väter so was haben und loswerden wollen


----------



## RMI (22. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jo genau so. Lass vor allem dienSID dran, die Farbe passt ja perfekt. Die grässliche Kurbel würd ich verkaufen, und der Gepäckträger muss sowieso weg.


Grins, vielleicht hol ich mir mal ne olle XTR aus der Bucht..  werd das Teil eh erst mal  komplett zerlegen und sanieren und dann mal ordentlich fahren. Restauriert wird mein Stumpy, Lack und Decals hab ich schon und die XC Pro Teile von 1990 sind schon poliert^^


----------



## aggressor2 (22. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ps...hab heut 2 jenaer aufm radweg begleitet die nicht mehr nach hause gefunden haben. der hatte so ein kosmisches schluchtenrad mit steckachsengabel usw. freundin ein würfel...kennste den zufällig?



könnte sein. aber nur flüchtig. wenn, dann war er berghoch zu langsam...


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Jo genau so. Lass vor allem dienSID dran, die Farbe passt ja perfekt. Die grässliche Kurbel würd ich verkaufen, und der Gepäckträger muss sowieso weg.



genau...gib mir diese grausame kurbel........



gt-heini schrieb:


> @divergent
> 
> Du willst nicht wirklich den Alu-Edge lackieren oder??




na klar...wenn andere titanteamlackierung zerstören dann mache ich aus nem öden polierten rahmen was sehr nettes

bzw lasse machen wozu kennt man kreative menschen........


----------



## davibo (23. August 2010)

hallo divergent,
würde auch gerne bei diesem Forum meine Bilder zeigen.habe es aber noch nicht rausgekriegt wie es funzt.kannst du mir bitte helfen?gruß davibo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (23. August 2010)

als guter sanitöter immer doch...hast pn


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2010)

davibo schrieb:


> hallo divergent,
> würde auch gerne bei diesem Forum meine Bilder zeigen.habe es aber noch nicht rausgekriegt wie es funzt.kannst du mir bitte helfen?gruß davibo



Moin Davibo,

wolltest Du das hier verlinken?





Ich weiss allerdings mit der Gabel in dem Rad nichts anzufangen. Ist für mich völlig überdimensioniert für die Rahmengeometrie.

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## KONI-DU (23. August 2010)

Was ist das denn


----------



## divergent! (23. August 2010)

da hat wohl einer gepennt als er 2 verschieden räder gleichzeitig aufgebaut hat und sich etzt wundert warum sein dh-boliden mit 6cm federweg aufm radweg nicht so der renner ist


----------



## Kruko (23. August 2010)

Easy-Rider Feeling 

Nichts für ungut, aber wenn Du Spaß mit dem Rad haben willst, dann bau eine andere Gabel ein. Der Rahmen ist nur für 100 mm ausgelegt. Und selbst dabei stößt er an seine Grenzen.

Ansonsten wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß hier


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2010)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin Davibo,
> 
> wolltest Du das hier verlinken?
> 
> ...



Was zum Henker soll das sein? Schade um den Rahmen, die Farbkombi gefällt mir echt gut. Megafail!


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was zum Henker soll das sein? Schade um den Rahmen, die Farbkombi gefällt mir echt gut. Megafail!



Das das aber nicht meines ist hast Du hoffentlich erkannt?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. August 2010)

Ja natürlich, ich weiss das es das Rad von Davibo ist


----------



## ohneworte (23. August 2010)

Dann ist es ja gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## budwei77 (24. August 2010)

Hallo!!! 
Ich habe vor einigen Wochen dieses neue Spielzeug in der Bucht erworben. Ursprünglich war es für mein Frauchen, für den täglichen Gebrauch gedacht, ich bin mir mittlerweile unschlüssig ob das Terramoto nicht vielleicht sogar zu schade dafür ist. Es befindet sich vermutlich im originalen Auslieferungszustand mit einer kompletten Shimano Exage ES und ARAYA TM-18 Felgen, welche für die erste Probefahrt ausgetauscht wurden. Das Baujahr würde ich zwischen 93 und 95 einordnen, es hat so gut wie keine Kratzer oder sonstige Beschädigungen.


----------



## neuroncrust (24. August 2010)

budwei77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 193774
> 
> Hallo!!!
> Ich habe vor einigen Wochen dieses neue Spielzeug in der Bucht erworben. Ursprünglich war es für mein Frauchen, für den täglichen Gebrauch gedacht, ich bin mir mittlerweile unschlüssig ob das Terramoto nicht vielleicht sogar zu schade dafür ist. Es befindet sich vermutlich im originalen Auslieferungszustand mit einer kompletten Shimano Exage ES und ARAYA TM-18 Felgen, welche für die erste Probefahrt ausgetauscht wurden. Das Baujahr würde ich zwischen 93 und 95 einordnen, es hat so gut wie keine Kratzer oder sonstige Beschädigungen.



Das wollt ich erst kaufen, wurde mir aber zu teuer. Schönes Rad. Ich wollte es als Schlechtwettergurke nehmen, das wäre nix geworden. Viel zu schön 

Glückwunsch!


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2010)

Ist ein 1993 Terramoto. Die Exage ist die originale Schaltgruppe. Ich habe daheim das selbe Rad stehen. Ist nur Schaltungstechnisch ein wenig aufgerüstet worden


----------



## budwei77 (24. August 2010)

WÃ¼rdet Ihr meinen, dass 100â¬ fÃ¼r das Terramoto zu viel waren?


----------



## neuroncrust (24. August 2010)

budwei77 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr meinen, dass 100 für das Terramoto zu viel waren?



Im Grunde nein. Ich finde, das geht voll in Ordnung, schon weils ein wirklich schönes Rad ist. War nur gerade auf der Suche nach ner alten Schlechtwetter-Schleuder für 40 Euro - als Ersatz für mein 2002er Palomar, das sie mir geklaut haben (bei ebay geschossen für eben jene 40 Oi).

Mein 94er Karakoram hat vor 2 Jahren 200 gekostet, auch das fand ich (bei sehr gutem Zustand) ok.


----------



## Kruko (24. August 2010)

budwei77 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr meinen, dass 100 für das Terramoto zu viel waren?



Definitiv NEIN

Viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (24. August 2010)

schönes rad. machs richtig fit, fahre es selbst und kauf deinem weibchen was anderes


----------



## neuroncrust (24. August 2010)

@ budwei77:



divergent! schrieb:


> schönes rad. machs richtig fit, fahre es selbst und kauf deinem weibchen was anderes



Genau so


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. August 2010)

1990 Team Avalanche.  Just landed a cleaner, lower mile frame with original fork so switched all the parts over.


----------



## neuroncrust (25. August 2010)

bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> 1990 Team Avalanche.  Just landed a cleaner, lower mile frame with original fork so switched all the parts over.



Nice. I like the colour 

Steel is the best


----------



## davibo (25. August 2010)

leute,
ist nicht schlimm das euch das bike nicht gefällt aber es als fail zu bezeichnen ist schmarrn.
das bike habe ich mir für den freeride und trails zusammenbauen lassen.
ihr hättet es mal in der serienausstattung sehen sollen.
da ist das bike echt zu nichts zu gebrauchen.
für den normalen strassengebrauch habe ich noch etwas anderes,ist doch klar.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. August 2010)

davibo schrieb:


> leute,
> ist nicht schlimm das euch das bike nicht gefällt aber es als fail zu bezeichnen ist schmarrn.
> das bike habe ich mir für den freeride und trails zusammenbauen lassen.
> ihr hättet es mal in der serienausstattung sehen sollen.
> ...



Dir ist schon klar, das der Rahmen nicht als Freeride-Rahmen ausgelegt ist, sondern für eine 100mm Gabel? Auf garkeinen Fall für eine 200mm Doppelbrücke. Es ist sicher nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis Dir der Steuerkopf wegbricht, auf jeden Fall wenn Du es freeridemässig bewegst. Ich hoffe doch sehr, das Du den Schmarrn lässt, und an Deiner Gesundheit hängst.

Der Aufbau ist und bleibt Müll, und ist eine Vergewaltigung des schönen Rahmens! Fail!


----------



## esp262 (25. August 2010)

hier sind meine räder 

ich bin oberglücklich


----------



## Sauerlandracer (26. August 2010)

..Hier mein GT Zaskar LE von 1997. Momentan mit der alten Kooka Kurbel und der XTR 960. Pedalen, Vorbau, Lenker Sattelstütze von Syncros.


----------



## Kruko (26. August 2010)

Herzlich willkommen und einen Gruß in die Nachbarschaft 

Mach einfach mal bessere Bilder und stell diese noch mal ein.


----------



## Sauerlandracer (26. August 2010)

... bei nächster Gelegenheit werden neue Fotos eingestellt !
schönen Gruß zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (26. August 2010)

Das Force 2.0 meiner Frau, nach dem Umbau:







Getauscht wurden die Griffe gegen Schaumstoff-Teile, der viel zu lange Vorbau gegen einen 5cm FR-Vorbau, die Räder gegen Nope N75 + 2.25er Smart Sam Evo + SV14. Gewicht sollte jetzt unter 13 kg liegen, wird die Tage gecheckt.


----------



## nectar (26. August 2010)

Joa.. das würde meiner Frau auch gut stehen!
Wünsche viel Spaß bei den Familientouren!!


----------



## Fora (27. August 2010)

budwei77 schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr meinen, dass 100 für das Terramoto zu viel waren?



Definitiv NEIN, ich fahr das gleiche seit 1993, allerdings mit Original Suntour XC Expert und zig mal umgebaut. Macht Spaß wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. August 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> einen Flite in Sid blau? na den zeig mir mal. hab auch mal versucht mir einen zu kaufen aber ohne erfolg. werden ja schon ewig nicht mehr hergestellt und gebraucht hab ich nie einen gefunden, sehr sehr selten die teile.



Mir ist gerade ein Flite Alpes Kevlar (NOS/NIB) in die Hände gefallen, der diese Farbgebung (mit gelben Logos) aufweisen dürfte. Das gute Stück würde ich gerne gegen ein schwarzes oder weißes (gegebenenfalls gerne mit Wertausgleich) Exemplar in vergleichbarem Zustand eintauschen würde. Hinsichtlich der Ausführung bin ich flexibel. Ich wäre auch für einen Standard-Flite und/oder einen normalen Lederbezug zu haben.

Regnerische Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald!


Volker


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2010)

Fertig:


----------



## cizeta (27. August 2010)

ich möchte auch eins


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

sehr fettes gerät aber dein kondom verrät dich leider


----------



## TigersClaw (27. August 2010)

Meinst Du die Tüte am Sattel? Da waren Oliven und Stützhülsen zum Kürzen der Bremsleitungen drin. Das Foto kurz vorm Verladen ins Auto gemacht


----------



## divergent! (27. August 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Meinst Du die Tüte am Sattel? Da waren Oliven und Stützhülsen zum Kürzen der Bremsleitungen drin. Das Foto kurz vorm Verladen ins Auto gemacht





klar oliven und stützhülsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (27. August 2010)

das ist seine tüte mit tütchen ^^


----------



## mani.r (28. August 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr gut der Aufbau vom DHi. 

Gewicht? (Ist zwar bei dem Bike nicht so wichtig aber interessant ist es immer)

Einzig das kleine Kettenblatt würde mich stören aber vielleicht gibt es ja wirklich Gebiete wo man damit fahren kann

Diese Woche ist mein Force Carbon Rahmen gekommen. Wenn alle Teile da sind, geht es auch mit dem Aufbau los.


----------



## gt fuchs (29. August 2010)

fahre seit 1987 GT aber des ist echt hammer mein punisher force 


















mei alter bock war auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Kruko (29. August 2010)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen.

Da hast Du zwei nette Räder. Das Force dürfte Dir aber eigentlich zu klein sein. Wie weit hast Du die Sattelstütze denn herausgezogen 

Am Xizang sieht man noch deutlich die Sünden der 90'er Jahre. Eloxal in allen Farben und dazu Neongelb. Laß es bitte so und erhalte ein Stück Zeitgeist


----------



## divergent! (29. August 2010)

die kurbel hatte ich auch mal wie an deinem titan gt....war ne schöne gummikurbel.

bei mir gibtsn kleine hochdatum....jetzt mit starrgabel und funktionstüchtigen umwerfer. an der gabel konnte ich gut 800gr sparen.dank umwerfer und schaltgedöns sind daraus sicher nur noch 550gr weniger geworden.so....neonprojekt auch fertig






und mein kara nimmt auch schon form an. da werd ich bei gelegenheit mal nen zwischenstand kund tun.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> ....neonprojekt auch fertig



da is doch aber immernoch die aufgeschrabbelte hydrostop bremse dran, oder ncih? also doch nich fertig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. August 2010)

ja für ne raceline fehlt grad das geld. hab beim anblick meines kontoauszuges erstmal nen kleinen wurfanker, sozusagen nen angelhaken, ausgewurfen.

deshalb werde ich diverse projekte ( kara, edge ) a5uch erst im winter fertig machen. davor muss mein konto erstmal wieder etws besser aussehen

ps...ist das doofe päckchen eigentlich angekommen?


----------



## esp262 (29. August 2010)

tja die rädchen, da kann man sich auch in finanzruhinen stürzen 
und ich dacht autos wären teuer 

hier mal mein altes Avalanche (fährt mein Pa jetzt mit), hab den mal bißchen mit sonax paste poliert, da glänzt das dingen ja wieder wie damals fast 

Shimano XT / XTR
Inferno Laufräder in Schwarz
KOre vorbau, Answer Alumilite 2 Lenker
Rockshox Judy irgendwas mit 100mm Federweg 
GT Pedale
Magura Race Line D und Jonny T
Titanium Flite in Gelb


----------



## nectar (29. August 2010)

Das ISCG-Provisorium nach mehreren Testfahrten für geländetauglich befunden, daher..
präsentationswürdig:


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2010)

nectar, das Sanction is einfach nur genial.

Aber Rubber Queen Tubeless? Mir waren die einfachen RQs mit 950 Gramm pro Stück schon zu schwer. Nebenbei waren die 2.4er im Hinterbau arg grenzwertig, da war nix mehr Platz.


----------



## nectar (29. August 2010)

Vielen Dank
Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob es die endgültige Reifenwahl ist. Hab die RQ's frisch aufgezogen und noch nie gefahren.. viel Platz ist da wirklich nicht! Wollte UST mal testen und da fiel die Wahl (trotz des relativ hohen Gewichts) auf Continental. Mal schaun..
Bin ja blutiger Neuling im Bergfahren und muß noch viel Erfahrung sammeln!


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2010)

Conti ansich ist schon keine schlechte Wahl, ich hab aktuell den MountainKing 2.4 Supersonic drauf, der is auch bissl schmaler, aber mit 550 Gramm sehr viel leichter. Sehr genial soll ja der neue MountainKing werden, hat dann ähnliches Profil wie die RubberQueen.


----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2010)

@divergenter: ja, das doofe päckchen is angekommen


----------



## nectar (29. August 2010)

Muss mal ein wenig ausprobieren. Glücklicherweise hat mein Arbeits- und Bikekollege ein riesiges Arsenal an Mänteln- Da wird sich bestimmt für jeden Einsatz das richtige finden. Die neuen MK's sind bestimmt gut, aber erstmal will ich wissen, ob die RQ's wirklich so 'kleben' wie man ihnen nachsagt!


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2010)

Tun sie


----------



## coldeye (30. August 2010)

hab mein zaskar übers wochenende in der Wohnung gehabt alles zerlegt und sauber gemacht (war echt nötig), leider gibts keine vorher-Fotos...

ist ein 95er Zaskar LE mit 96er JudySL mit Wings Innenleben,
die Gabel federt nach dem säubern und einstellen wieder wie neu =) nach 15 jahren =)

auch das SRAN ESP9.0 schaltet butterweich, V-Brakes von Avid sind vor kurzem drangekommen, eventuell kommen wieder die HS33 dran.

Anregungen? Kritik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (30. August 2010)

coldeye schrieb:


> Anregungen? Kritik?



sattel rauf, lenker runter.


----------



## esp262 (30. August 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> sattel rauf, lenker runter.




boa ne, nicht so ein ding mit 5km sattelstütze 

ist schon gut so


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2010)

esp262 schrieb:


> boa ne, nicht so ein ding mit 5km sattelstütze
> 
> ist schon gut so



Wie gross bist Du?


----------



## coldeye (30. August 2010)

also ich bin knapp 1,80m, die Höhe ist genau richtig, ich sitz eh lieber etwas tiefer als normal..

ich hätte lieber nen etwas kleineren Rahmen, ich glaube das sind 21 zoll...


----------



## Lousa (30. August 2010)

coldeye schrieb:


> also ich bin knapp 1,80m, die Höhe ist genau richtig, ich sitz eh lieber etwas tiefer als normal..
> 
> ich hätte lieber nen etwas kleineren Rahmen, ich glaube das sind 21 zoll...



geht mir auch so... aber das es sich bei Deinem Bike um ein 21 Zoll handelt, bezweifel ich. Tippe eher auf 18 Zoll oder so, müsste doch im Rahmen eingestanzt sein, oder?


----------



## coldeye (30. August 2010)

ja ich gucke heut abend mal was draufsteht, aber gemessen sinds 21zoll, also mitte Tretlager bis OK Sattelrohr... aber kann auch sein ich hab mich verrechnet... oder vermessen  
Auf alle Fälle ist er mir etwas zu groß... aber nicht weiter wild


----------



## cleiende (30. August 2010)

Etwas zu groß? Eher viel zu gross.
Im groben Gelände klingelt es dann auch mal öfter, oder?


----------



## Kruko (30. August 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Etwas zu groß? Eher viel zu gross.
> Im groben Gelände klingelt es dann auch mal öfter, oder?



Bei 1,80 sollte ein 18 Zoll schon passen. 


@coldeye
GT's werden Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr gemessen.


----------



## coldeye (30. August 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @coldeye
> GT's werden Mitte Tretlager bis Mitte Oberrohr gemessen.



ok, sowas in der Art dachte ich mir schon, dann werd ich nochmal messen...

Naja die Sitzposition ist schon ok so, sonst hätte ich das Teil nicht fast 15 Jahre lang gefahren  und ins "grobe Gelände" nehm ich das Teil inzwischen ungern mit, dafür hab ich noch ein stinky im Keller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coldeye (30. August 2010)

also, die Rahmennummer sagt Januar 1995 und 18 Zoll, danke für die Tips


----------



## zixi (31. August 2010)

Und wieder ein Neuer hier in der GT-Freak-Gemeinde...
Spätestens nach den vielen Ideen und Liebhabern hier hab ich mich entschlossen, meinen verstaubten, frisch aus dem Keller entlassenen Liebling nicht zu verkloppen, sondern wieder fit zu machen. Stand jetzt sieht es so aus...

... Xizang LE 1994 (glaube ich zumindest, könnte auch 1993 sein)
... Rock Shox Mag 21 SL Ti (sie lebt noch, nur der Lack geht langsam flöten)
... XT-Gruppe aus Anfang 1995, also 8fach mit 44/33/22 (Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Ritzel/Zahnkränze, Kurbeln, Cantis)
... Grip Shift 500r
... Dia Compe Ahead Steuersatz
... Dia Compe SS7 Bremshebel, und irgendwelche nicht näher feststellbare Teile, die damals einfach nur cool aussahen
... Flite Ti Sattel, Ritchey Sattelstütze
... Mavic 231-Felgen mit Panaracer Smoke Reifen (uralt, müssen runter) und DT-Speichen
... Control Tech Achsen/Spanner
... Onza Barends
... Billiglenker und -Vorbau, nachdem mir beim Downhill der alte Control Tech gerissen ist und ich für eine Tour notdürftig Vorbau und aus Sicherheitssorgen auch gleich noch den alten Shogun Dynax Lenker im nächstgelegenen Bikeshop ersetzt habe.






Auf jeden Fall suche ich einen schönen Vorbau, ggf. auch Lenker (aber kein altes Alu, dem vertraue ich nicht - lieber einen schönen Litespeed Ti o.ä.).

Nicht recht entscheiden kann ich mich, ob ich die ganzen Augenkrebs-Purple-Anbauteile in den Keller verfrachte und halbwegs jahrgangstreu ersetze, oder ob ich zu 1994/95 stehe und es genau so wieder flott mache... Die Teile taugen eigentlich alle noch, liegen schon demontiert und entfettet in der ganzen Wohnung herum.

Was meint ihr? Was soll ich aus dem Schätzchen machen? Bin bereit, ein paar Euros auszugeben, aber keine Großinvestition.

Ach ja, und weiss jemand, ob man die Gabel noch irgendwo gewartet bekommt? Einen Ölwechsel traue ich mir ja noch zu - vielleicht reicht das auch. Sie hat 15 Jahre lang keinen wirklichen Service bekommen, und federt noch - wenn auch ziemlich "steif" und ruckelig...

Na, dann mal Feuer frei für Eure Eindrücke 

Zixi


----------



## zixi (31. August 2010)

Hm, irgendwie seh ich mein eingebettes Bild selber nicht (?)
Hier der Link zu meinem Fotoalbum (das geht sicher eleganter, aber bis ich rausgefunden habe, wie...):
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/728478

Ah, jetzt ja! Hier als Attachment!


----------



## RMI (31. August 2010)

RMI schrieb:


> Gestern geschenkt bekommen! "Jo ist denn scho Weihnanchten!" Der Dad der  Freundin meines Sohnes hats mir geschenkt, (nachdem er meinen Stumpjumper gesehen hat). Vielleicht könne ich ja noch etwas damit anfangen... ICH KANN!!  Ich denk, ich brings technisch in Ordnung und lass die "Patina" dran, was meint Ihr?


Fahrbar gemacht isses,  leider sind die Lenkerschellen der Shifter angerissen.. war wohl eine Special-Bastel-Lösung (Schellen von Magura an XTR Shiftern?)..  
die Kurbel hat wohl mal einen Reiniger abgekriegt.. neulackieren (?), vielleicht gleich in blau, wenn ich den Farbton erwische..


----------



## coldeye (1. September 2010)

RMI schrieb:


> die Kurbel hat wohl mal einen Reiniger abgekriegt.. neulackieren (?), vielleicht gleich in blau, wenn ich den Farbton erwische..



genau die selben Kurbeln hab ich auch, genau das selbe rot war auch drauf  blau lackieren hilft auf jeden Fall... oder läßt sie dir irgendwo eloxieren, allerdings ist die Pulverbeschichtung hartnäckig... 








Auf jeden Fall ein schicker Rahmen! Das Bike ists wert wieder fit gemacht zu werden


----------



## RMI (1. September 2010)

wird eh Winter werden, bis ich dazu komm, vielleicht krieg ich ja noch nen Rappel und restauriers auf Orginalzustand.. aber dann wär eh erst der Stumpjumper dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Tim (4. September 2010)

tach,

ich hab auch nen GT...hab ich letztes jahr neu aufgebaut. es war ein low-budget projekt. es ist ein GT zaskar race rahmen.


----------



## TigersClaw (5. September 2010)

der_Tim schrieb:


> tach,
> 
> ich hab auch nen GT...hab ich letztes jahr neu aufgebaut. es war ein low-budget projekt. es ist ein GT zaskar race rahmen.



Die Stütze ist falsch rum drin )


----------



## Kruko (5. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Stütze ist falsch rum drin )



Das ist doch nur etwas für Insider


----------



## divergent! (5. September 2010)

genau...aber er hat ja draus gelernt.

schönes rad aber irgendwie die falschen reifen fürn mtb.....


----------



## aggressor2 (5. September 2010)

nixe richtiger fred. mein fehler.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. September 2010)

1991 GT Midnight Aurora Trifecta
-Team Avalanche
-Tachyon
-Quatrefoil


----------



## mani.r (8. September 2010)

So, gestern fertig geworden.
Das Neon gelb sieht schon geil aus aber der Preis!!!! So wurde es zwar auch ein Force Carbon aber in anderer Farbe.
Plan war sub 13kg ohne das es viel Geld kostet. Die Waage blieb genau bei 13.00kg stehen. Passt.

Ich kann nur jedem empfehlen am Sanction/Force mal einen anderen Dämpfer zu fahren als die Krücke von Fox...


----------



## cyclery.de (8. September 2010)

Good Job, sehr schön individueller Aufbau.  
Würde ich auch gerne mal in Realität sehen. Die Gabel wirkt auf den Bildern doch recht mächtig.


----------



## mani.r (8. September 2010)

Merci. Auch Danke für den Rahmen und die schnelle, gute Abwicklung...

Die Gabel ist eine 130er DT Swiss EXM. Wiegt 1750gr incl Steckachse und hat auch noch die Idealeinbauhöhe von 510mm. 
Die Abseknung ist dubios da man die Zugstufe blockiert. Funktioniert aber.
Ob sich noch gut läuft muss sich herausstellen.

Sonst läuft es perfekt. Hinterbau wie beim Sanction und Vorne duch die tiefere Front und steileren Lenkwinkel zischelt es ganz schön ab.


----------



## Janikulus (8. September 2010)

@mani.r
Schönes Force hast du da aufgebaut 
Was hat dir am Fox Dämpfer denn nicht gepasst, bzw. warum ist der DT so viel besser?
Ist die Gabel nicht ein bisschen unterdimensioniert mit 130mm VS 150 am Hinterbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (9. September 2010)

nicht das ganze Rad, nur ein Detail.
Als GT-Fahrer muss man schon ganz gewaltig frickeln um mit zwei solide montierten Trinkflaschen unterwegs sein zu können.
Zutaten:
  Zefal-Adapter
  Winkelblech (Alu)
  Schrauben etc. M5 in VA
  Elite Flaschenhalter


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2010)

wenn die playmobilschutzorganisation kommt bekommste aber mächtig ärger..............


----------



## mani.r (9. September 2010)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @mani.r
> Schönes Force hast du da aufgebaut
> Was hat dir am Fox Dämpfer denn nicht gepasst, bzw. warum ist der DT so viel besser?
> Ist die Gabel nicht ein bisschen unterdimensioniert mit 130mm VS 150 am Hinterbau?



Die 130er Gabel passt sehr gut für das was ich mit dem Bike mache. 
Stand vor der Entscheidung ein Zaskar Crabon oder Marathon zu nehmen da ich was für Touren, Wald und Wiesenwege gesucht habe.
Als ich den Rahmen hier gesehen habe und den Preis gehört habe, musste ich zuschlagen. 
So hat es jetzt einen riesen Einsatzbereich und für die heftigeren Sachen und Park habe ich dann was anderes.

Der Hinterbau ist wie beim Sanction und vorne durch die tiefere Front und steileren Lenkwinkel geht es auf der Straße ganz gut ab. 
Den Luftdämpfer fahre ich etwas straffer hinten - im Moment noch. 
Mein Hausrunde usw kann ich erst testen wenn meine Knochen wieder komplett verheilt sind und dann kann ich auch mehr zum DT Dämpfer sagen.
So kann ich nur sagen, das er beim Treten nicht wegsackt, ne gute Plattform hat und mit Lockout ist es wie ein Hardtail. Das würden die meisten anderen Dämpfer aber sicher auch können.

Im Santion bin ich allerdings den Fox - DHX 1 Jahr gefahren und 1 Jahr einen Manitou Evoler.
Das war eine Offenbarung - kein Mist.
Den DHX musst ich immer mit 19 bar fahren das er mir nicht wegsackt und für Abfahrten musste dann die Luft immer raus auf 16 bar damit ich den Federweg nutzen kann. Die Druckstufe ist dem DHX in meinen Augen zu hoch und wenn Du ein Parameter verstellst beeinflusst das alle anderen auch. Der Sanction Hinterbau fühlte sich an wie ein Bike mit 100mm Federweg.
Der Evolover war geil. Bin ich mit 14 bar gefahren - immer. Hatte leider den ISX4. Mit dem ISX6 geht auch weniger. Sackt nicht weg, nutzt den Federweg fein aus und fühlt sich an wie ein 150mm Hinterbau. 
Kann Dir nur empfehlen einen zu testen.

Hab hier im GT Forum noch ein Sanction mit ISX6 gesehen. Vielleicht kann der auch mal was dazu schreiben.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. September 2010)

Mani, wie schwer bist Du denn? Ich wiege 87kg nackt, und fahre den DHX mit 13 Bar. ProPedal nutze ich nicht, daher den Druck im Piggy auf Minimal.


----------



## mani.r (9. September 2010)

Mit 13 bar ging der Dämpfer bei jedem größeren Hinderniss auf Anschlag bei mir und das bei 80kg.
Am DHi habe ich den originalen DHX Air 5.0 nach dem ersten Parkbesuch auch gegen einen Revox getauscht.

Hier, der gute "Nektar" hat einen ISX drinnen. 
Bin mal so frech. Vielleicht hat er auch schon Erfahrungen damit gesammelt


----------



## Janikulus (9. September 2010)

geil, Sanction on the rocks! schönes Bild.

ich bin mit dem rp23 eigentlich sehr zufrieden am Force, fahre ihn so um die 13bar (80kg), schluckt eigentlich alles weg. Muss aber sagen, dass ich jetzt nicht unbedigt die ganz grossen Sprünge damit mache. Auf Anschlag habe ich ihn aber noch nicht gebracht.


----------



## mani.r (9. September 2010)

So, war grad auf einem kleinen Ausritt für die "Feinabstimmung"!

Bevor ich hier noch mehr Verwirrung stifte - bein Aufpumpen vom Dämpfer ist mir aufgefallen das ich mich in der Skala vertan habe he he (wenn man das Ding nicht vor sich hat)

Die Werte haben schon gepasst nur mit einer 0 dran und psi.

So, Fox DHX 160 - 190 psi, Evolver 140 psi und nach den ersten Testfahrtn DT Swiss 120 psi wobei der recht straff ist aber für die Touren im Moment passt.

Dann haut das mit den 13 bar auch hin bei Euch. Bin jetzt selber schon ins Grübeln gekommen.

Ja, das Sanction ist schön. Die ganzen Hebel schauen zwar Vogelwild aus aber sonst...


----------



## zixi (9. September 2010)

So... ich bin mal so frech und schummle mich mit ein paar neuen Bildern zwischen die zeitgemäßeren Exempare  

Damit's richtig schön konsequent ist, habe ich mich entschieden, die guten alten Pörpel-Komponenten nicht abzuschrauben, sondern zu putzen...   Und das ist dabei herausgekommen. Es leben die 90er!

Jetzt weiss ich auch wieder, was das für Cable Hangers sind: Paul Moon Units, ich schätze mal so aus 1995/96.

Irgendwelche Vorschläge für Vorbau und Lenker? (ist weiterhin die Notfall-Variante)... Und eigentlich bräuchte ich für die Farbwahl auch noch die passenden Radlerhosen, oder? 

zixi


----------



## divergent! (9. September 2010)

ich würde nen polierten syncros und nen purple lenker dranbauen.

ansosnten schon schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nectar (9. September 2010)

yep..
Das da weiter oben is meins 
Die bisher gesammelte Erfahrung ist eher überschaubar -Hab momentan sehr viel Stress und daher noch nicht die Zeit gefunden alle Rädchen des ISX-6 perfekt einzustellen! Kann aber schon nach wenigen kurzen Fahrten bestätigen, daß es ein super Dämpfer ist. Fahre bei <70kg mit 100psi. In der Ebene hab ich somit eine ausreichend 'wippfreie' Plattform und dennoch sehr sensibles Ansprechverhalten im Gelände. Es kommt mir vor, als ob er trotz des (gefühlten) linearen Federverhaltens sich unheimlich genau auf den Untergrund einstellt. Mein Kollege sagt, daß er das in der Form bisher noch nicht bei anderen Dämpfern erlebt hat (ich bin ja Neuling)! Er schmatzt leider deutlich wahrnehmbar (der Dämpfer), aber nach Aussagen mehrerer Leute sei das bei diesem Modell normal!?

sanction rocks


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2010)

hurra hurra die bremsen sind da. heute kam das fehlende teilchen und ich konnte mein kara endlich fertig machen.

kpl mountain lx gruppe inkl lrs, oller kara rahmen und ich finds soooo schick.

sattelklemme lasse ich evtl noch polieren. oder jemand hat lust zu tauschen.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2010)

wenn du schon nicht-mountain lx bremshebel hast, würd ich auch die bremsen wechseln. die sehn sehr unästhetisch aus. und dabei kannste gleich die booster wegmachen 
aber sonst, tiptop.


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2010)

dann habsch abern problem mit den mountain lx schalthebeln die da dran geschraubt sind.

brechpuster bleiben da die sonst nur blöde im keller rumkullern und irgendwo müssen die mal ran.


----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2010)

ahaa...trotzdem sehn die bremskörper doof aus.


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2010)

wenn du mir nen adapter besorgst  um die schalthebel einzeln am lenker zu befestigen dann knalle ich ne schöne gelbe raceline dran.

so war mein erster gedanke da die prima zur gelben schrift passt.

gibts sowas einzeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (11. September 2010)

bestimmt. oder du nimmst die daumis, die hier grad angeboten werden.

raceline is aber bei dem oberrohr reichlich witzlos.


----------



## cleiende (11. September 2010)

hab den rahmen auch. rl passt garnicht farblich.


----------



## divergent! (11. September 2010)

ja habs grad am cadex gesehen...ist doch reichlich neon.

ich lasse es so wie es ist und werd jetzt mal ne runde drehen. hier scheint grad schön die sonne da mach ich mal nette bilder.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (11. September 2010)

Just completed!


----------



## Chat Chambers (11. September 2010)

schickes Karakoram! 1993 war ich neidisch auf jemanden, der damit zur Schule kam...

nice avalanche! 

mad nice: ein paar rote Teile mehr. Und 'ne "echte" polierte MZ. Es ist perfekt so. Fertig.


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2010)

das ava find ich auch schön. dein zassi ist lecker. ich persönlich würde nen roten geraden lenker rein bauen aber ansonsten haste schön dem poierwahn gefrönt


----------



## GT-Sassy (12. September 2010)

Ich find das Karakoram auch richtig schick.
Nur der Vorbau ist mir zu wuchtig, ich finde diese Syncros Teule passen nur an Alurahmen.


----------



## divergent! (12. September 2010)

jein...hatte anfangs auch bedenken wegen dem syncros. als er dann dran warmusste ich feststellen daß er doch ganz gut passt. ein schlanker control tech wär mir zwar lieber aber jetzt ist der syncros drin und bleibt auch erstmal.

zur anprobe hatte ich mal nen kore...das war übel


----------



## Manni1599 (13. September 2010)

Das Karakoram ist wirklich schön, sogar der Synchros passt. Am besten würde mir da allerdings ein ganz früher Kore Light in poliert gefallen.

Kevin: Delicious!

Das polierte Zassi ist schon schön, die Idee mit dem roten Lenker gar nicht mal sooo abwegig....


----------



## divergent! (13. September 2010)

ich glaub die evo adapter in poliert wäre noch was feines. oder umgekehrt.bremskolben polieren, evo adapter schwarz lassen. vonre dann die bremszange auch gleich mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. September 2010)

Wenn man am Zaskar noch ein wenig mit Rot experimentieren will, dann an der Kurbel. Der Lenker darf auf keinen Fall rot werden. Ansonsten gehen die roten Sram X0 Trigger komplett unter. Und das ist noch der harmlose Effekt. Wenn man einen falschen Rot-Ton erwischt, geht es voll in die Hose.

Am besten lass es so wie es ist. Es war in Oberhof schon schön anzusehen.


----------



## Ketterechts (13. September 2010)

Es ist perfekt so. Fertig.





Da kann ich nur zustimmen und muss sagen , dass meine alte MZ dem Rahmen perfekt steht - 10 von 10 Punkten 
Und jeder der das Rad auf dem Treffen gesehen hat , weiss wie geil poliert der Rahmen ist - hier noch einmal ein offizielles - *HUT AB* und würde mich freuen , das Rad samt Gabel mal wieder live zu sehen 

Gruss Benjamin

Der Syncros am Kara ist mir zu fett , der passt imo nur an Alu ala Zaskar - s.o.


----------



## Deleted61137 (13. September 2010)

Kleines upgrade. Odyssey Brake Booster.


----------



## Chat Chambers (13. September 2010)

Danke für die Lobgesänge; Jungs! 

Wie gesagt: es ist fertig. Poliert wird nichts mehr, dahingehend bin ich geimpft! Hier mal die alte MZ:





Mehr brauch ich wohl nicht schreiben...

Grüße

Michael


----------



## TigersClaw (13. September 2010)

Die letzten beiden Zaskars sehen wirklich legger aus.

Aber die Lenkerstellung sieht bei beiden Rädern merkwürdig aus, mir tun schon beim Hinschauen die Handgelenke weh.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. September 2010)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Es ist perfekt so. Fertig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt, sehr chick  ! Wie gut funzt die Gabel eigentlich? Ähnlich Z1? Würde auch gut an mein LTS passen...


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber die Lenkerstellung sieht bei beiden Rädern merkwürdig aus, mir tun schon beim Hinschauen die Handgelenke weh.



Ich fahr die genauso, ist sehr bequem und kommt der natürlichen Handstellung beim Touren entgegen. Nimm mal einen gekröpften Lenker mit gestreckten Armen in die Hand, wenn er sich am besten "anfühlt" hältst Du ihn so wie im Bild. Nur wenn man sehr technisch fährt ist etwas flacher besser. Meine Meinung.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (14. September 2010)

Wo ich gerade dabei bin, mein I Drive 5 ist soweit fahrbereit:





Hab alles gestrippt und mit anderen Teilen versehn, so ist schon ganz fein 

Das Oberrohr ist beruhigend stark abfallend, das I Drive 2006 baut wesentlich höher. Seltsam dass dieser Rahmen 2007 nur im Ausland erhältlich war während in DE noch die alte Bauart verkauft wurde: dieses Rad stammt übrigens aus der Schweiz. 





Ist schon nen fettes Moped geworden...  Der Gabelschaft wird noch gekürzt, versprochen 





Viel Platz bleibt da nicht , an der Kettenstrebe und am (testweisen) Schmutzfänger. Die Kurbeln sind auch 180er 
Mal schauen ob das so geht. Die Conti Supersonic MK's in 2.4" ziehen ganz schön an den Beinen im Vergleich zu den 2.2er UST HOT S vorher. Ist V & H tubeless mit Dichtmilch und ECLIPSE Felgenband, also relativ leicht.

Seit ich tubeless fahre hab ich keine Platten mehr 





Der Kabelsalat ist noch nicht final, funzt aber erstmal.





Die low tech Zugführung hab ich mir hier im Forum irgendswo abgeguckt.





Hach, die Spinergys  CNC Kunstwerke mit vielen Schwächen im Detail. Da kein Distributor in DE auch keine Ersatzteile, nur über DK, NL oder USA: Versand 50$!
Industrielager hab ich dann bei SKF bekommen, die QR 20- Endkappen aus Resten von VELTEC (leider 2 rechte  mußte dann beim Dreher was basteln lassen): Lochkreis für die Disc vorne zu eng gebohrt, nicht richtig IS kompatibel (!)  
Zu guter Letzt: Sperrklinkenfeder hinten nach immerhin 5 Jahren verschlissen... nicht aufzutreiben die Dinger. Keiner weiß welcher Hersteller, nicht mal die ausländischen Importeure haben Plan davon. Hab mir dann schließlich selbst welche gebaut, funktioniert einwandfrei!





Man sieht es so nicht, es hat einen Radstand von schlanken 1150mm! 

Wen es interessiert, In meinem Album hab ich noch weitere Fotos.


----------



## Chat Chambers (14. September 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Respekt, sehr chick  ! Wie gut funzt die Gabel eigentlich? Ähnlich Z1? Würde auch gut an mein LTS passen...



Habe nie eine Z1 gefahren...ich kann aber behaupten, dass die Z2 x-fly deutlich sensibler anspricht als meine alte MZ Pro Eta 2005 und Unebenheiten schluckfreudiger begegnet bei identischem Luftdruck. Zudem ist sie rund 300 Gramm leichter (um die 1600gr laut Küchenwaage).

An dieser Stelle Danke an Benjamin, die Gabel ist top in Schuss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kasebi (14. September 2010)

Dieses Schwarz-Rote Schätzchen steht nun schon fast 2Jahre unbenutzt im Keller.



Es ist eigentlich meiner Frau ihres. Für das bisschen aber was sie fährt reicht ihr ein Hardtail. Nun sagt mein Rücken und mein ORDOBÄÄDE ein Fully muß her. Mein Geldbeutel sagt nein. Warum also nicht was Vorhandenes nutzen. Also provisorisch Sattelstütze mit Sattel, Vorbau und Pedale und Reifen (Maxxis Aspen) gewechselt und am Sonntag ne Runde gedreht. War ne feine Sache. Wobei ich das Gefühl habe das weder Gabel noch Dämpfer dem I-Drive gerecht werden. Ich würde gerne, nach diversen Änderungen, damit die MME Serie im nächsten Jahr fahren. Nur hab ich Zweifel ob das Bike das auch durchhält. Zumal wenn ich mir das grüne Schmuckstück von lyteca anschaue und was damit passiert ist. Andererseits wirkt mein schwarz roter Renner doch etwas gedrungener und robuster Was meint ihr. Lohnt sich die Mühe?
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Queristmehr (15. September 2010)

dann will ich auch mal! 
nach zehn jahren vor knapp drei wochen mal aus dem keller geholt und wieder angefangen frisch zumachen.... heut sind erst mal die letzen teile für dieses jahr gekommen.... 
denke für den anfang reichts.
ist nen glaube 95er rahmen den ich damals neu gekauft habe. 
naja die judy war platt aber dank des forums war das schnell wieder gangbar gemacht....
eben sind der neue lenker und vorbau dran gekommen. nen neuen sattel (derselbe) wird noch organisiert und dann kommt evtl noch neue xt kurbeln und kassette dran das das dingen wieder ordentlich zu schalten ist. 
nu heut abend mal testen wie sich das mit dem breiten lenker fährt, der alte azonic war mir einfach zu schmal.....

hier mal zwei drei bilder














http://imageshack.us


----------



## hardcorehaude (15. September 2010)

hi, vielleicht kann mir einer bezüglich ein paar daten zum gt sanction weiterhelfen?!
hab den rahmen noch nicht, daher kann ich leider noch nichts selber ausmessen, würde aber schon gerne das ein oder andere teil besorgen.
mich interessiert folgendes:
- sattelstützendurchmesser und der, der sattelklemme
- dämpfereinbaumaß (190mm/50mm ?)
- welcher steuersatz (ahead, semi, integriert...)
über hilfreiche antworten würde ich mich freuen!


----------



## planetsmasher (15. September 2010)

schönes Zassi.
Rockring, KeFü und HR-Booster weg und es ist noch schöner!


----------



## LTS-Spinner (15. September 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Dieses Schwarz-Rote Schätzchen steht nun schon fast 2Jahre unbenutzt im Keller.
> Wobei ich das Gefühl habe das weder Gabel noch Dämpfer dem I-Drive gerecht werden. Ich würde gerne, nach diversen Änderungen, damit die MME Serie im nächsten Jahr fahren. Nur hab ich Zweifel ob das Bike das auch durchhält. Lohnt sich die Mühe?



Preiswerter nen Fully als diese Basis wird Dir wohl nicht gelingen und soo schlecht schaut die nicht aus. Also Stütze absägen  und erstmal fahren.
Wenn Du unbedingt etwas verändern willst: Gabel macht mehr aus als der Dämpfer und nen FOX ist sicher nicht die schlechteste Option. Darf ich fragen was Du wiegst- ich frag ja nur wegen dem empfindlichen Sitzdom...


----------



## lyteka (16. September 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> - ich frag ja nur wegen dem empfindlichen Sitzdom...



Bei diesem Modell sollte der Sitzdom kein Problem darstellen.
Hier schein es sich um die "preiswertere" Variante zu handeln, wo der Dom aus nicht so dünnen Alu-Teilen und  mit Verstärkungen im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme ausgeführt wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (16. September 2010)

LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Preiswerter nen Fully als diese Basis wird Dir wohl nicht gelingen und soo schlecht schaut die nicht aus. Also Stütze absägen  und erstmal fahren.
> Wenn Du unbedingt etwas verändern willst: Gabel macht mehr aus als der Dämpfer und nen FOX ist sicher nicht die schlechteste Option. Darf ich fragen was Du wiegst- ich frag ja nur wegen dem empfindlichen Sitzdom...



Warum soll die Sattelstütze abgesägt werden?? Stört doch nicht


----------



## divergent! (16. September 2010)

ich könnte mir vorstellen daß der dämpfer sich noch ein bisschen nach oben bewegt wenn er ganz einfedert.und dann ist die stütze im weg.

wenn nicht.es sieht optisch einfach besser aus


----------



## Kruko (16. September 2010)

Stütze und Dämpfer kommen sich nicht in den Weg. Wenn die Stütze nicht komplett durch den Sitzdom geht, ist der Riß an der Sattelklemmung vorprogrammiert. Also lieber ein Stück länger lassen als dass sie zu kurz ist.


----------



## lyteka (16. September 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


>



...die ist schon ziehmlich nah am Dämpfer...


----------



## divergent! (16. September 2010)

ich persönlich würde sie wenigstens etwas kürzen. denke mal so 2-3 cm reichen. wird ja keine 10 cm mehr wachsen.


----------



## lyteka (16. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fertig:



Welche Rahmengröße hat dieses DHi ?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2010)

L


----------



## lyteka (16. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> L



Ups...
Wie groß bis du?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2010)

1,87 ... plus 4 cm Schuhsohle an den Fiveten Impact 

Falls es noch interessant ist: in der Gabel fahre ich die grüne Feder (85-92kg) und am Dämpfer eine 450er Fox Feder. Ich wiege aktuelll 90kg in voller Ausrüstung.

Und in 15 Tagen wird das Bike erstmalig artgerecht bewegt, im Bikepark Braunlage


----------



## lyteka (16. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 1,87 ... plus 4 cm Schuhsohle an den Fiveten Impact
> 
> Falls es noch interessant ist: in der Gabel fahre ich die grüne Feder (85-92kg) und am Dämpfer eine 450er Fox Feder. Ich wiege aktuelll 90kg in voller Ausrüstung.
> 
> Und in 15 Tagen wird das Bike erstmalig artgerecht bewegt, im Bikepark Braunlage



Danke für die Infos... 
Da wird ein M wohl für mich auch zu klein...
PS: hatte dich gar nicht so "groß" in Erinnerung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2010)

Ich fahr alle GTs in L, auch das Sanction


----------



## lyteka (16. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich fahr alle GTs in L, auch das Sanction



Ich normal auch, dachte nur, die DH-Bike´s sollte man eine "Nummer" kleiner wählen....weil dann etwas wendiger...o.s.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. September 2010)

Das kann schon sein. Ich hab allerdings keinen Vergleich, aber es passt schon ganz gut so, soweit ich das hier testen konne


----------



## Kasebi (16. September 2010)

Die Sattelstütze ist bereits getauscht und schaut nur noch 2cm hervor. Ich selbst wiege zur Zeit 73Kg Lebendgewicht. Bei der Gabel, eine Rock Shox Pilot und bei dem Dämpfer kann man außer dem Luftdruck nichts weiter einstellen. Fahren werde ich sie erst mal noch ne ganze weile. Auf jeden fall kommt ein flacher Lenker drann und die Drehschalter ab. Da müssen wieder die Ergongriffe dran (mir taten die Hände weh wie seit langen nicht). Also Trigger. Was mich überrascht hat ist die Präzession des X7 Schaltwerkes. Das bleibt auch erst mal. Bremsen sind auch OK (Auriga Comp) Umwerfer ist ein STX RC (Kennt noch jemand den vorläufer vom Deore). Da giebts aber das Problem das da laut Aussage meines Bike Dealers kaum was anderes dranpasst ans Bike.  Naja und bei den Laufrädern läßt sich sicher auch was machen. Aber alles der Reihe nach. Jetzt ist erst mal die Schalt und Steuerzentrale drann. Der Sitzdom und die Dämpferaufnahme sind tatsächlich stabiler ausgeführt als bei lyteca Ich hoffe man erkennt das auf dem Bildchen






Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## divergent! (16. September 2010)

cool. wenn de fertig bist kannste ja mal mitm gtdanni nach nmb getingelt kommen oder wir treffen uns bei wsf im wald und machen mal ne gemeinsame gtour


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. September 2010)

STX RC ist eine Sonderserie der STX Gruppe, und die lag über der Deore und unter LX. Und die Deore Gruppe ist wesentlich älter. Hab eine von 82´, STX gab es erst in den 90zigern.
Zu deinen XCR, hatte lange Zeit ein XCR4000 und bei mir ist trotz 85kg nichts am Sitzdom gebrochen, ist schon so, das die billigen Modelle hier stabiler sind.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (16. September 2010)

Kasebi schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze ist bereits getauscht und schaut nur noch 2cm hervor. Ich selbst wiege zur Zeit 73Kg Lebendgewicht. Bei der Gabel, eine Rock Shox Pilot und bei dem Dämpfer kann man außer dem Luftdruck nichts weiter einstellen. Fahren werde ich sie erst mal noch ne ganze weile... Bremsen sind auch OK (Auriga Comp) Umwerfer ist ein STX RC (Kennt noch jemand den vorläufer vom Deore). Da giebts aber das Problem das da laut Aussage meines Bike Dealers kaum was anderes dranpasst ans Bike.  Naja und bei den Laufrädern läßt sich sicher auch was machen. Aber alles der Reihe nach. Jetzt ist erst mal die Schalt und Steuerzentrale drann.



Wenn die Werkseinstellung einigermaßen hinhaut geht es doch erstmal. Spätestens beim teuren Service würde ich drüber nachdenken. Die Bremse soll tatsächlich gar nicht übel sein, nen Freund von mir hat die an seinem GT I Drive Marathon, funktioniert tadellos. STX und X7 gehen wenn sie neu sind sicher auch akzeptabel. Ich bin 6 Jahre mit Deore Shiftern rumgefahren, ging auch. Die Züge haben weit größeren Einfluß auf das System. Du wolltest ja auch nicht so viel Kohle reinstecken wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Richtig so, mach zuerst die Ergonomie passend  Weiter so, der Rest fügt sich.
Die Sattelstütze "sieht unpassend lang aus", das meinte ich. Wenn man sie genau UK Rahmen anzeichnet und sie dann auf Maß abfeilt gibts statisch auch nichts zu meckern- mal von einer edlen, sündteuren Titanstütze abgesehen, bei der würde ich dann auch nicht so gerne kürzen wollen...


----------



## zixi (17. September 2010)

@divergent: danke für die Idee - aber nen Syncros ist mir eigentlich zu mächtig (im Vergleich zum sonst so schlanken Xizang...) 

Gibt's nicht was Schlankeres in silber poliert? Kore? Control Tech? (hatte ich mal, ist mir aber nach Jahren an der Klemme gerissen)... irgendwie bin ich aber immer zu spät, wenn mal irgendwo einer auftaucht (sch... Job  )... was würde denn noch zu 'nem 94er Aufbau passen? Hat einer noch was in irgendeiner Kiste?
Wie steht Ihr überhaupt zu älteren Alu-Vorbauten u. Lenkern, werden die Dinger nicht mit der Zeit spröde?

Lenker hätt ich gern auch in silber - da schon die Bremshebel pörpelig leuchten, wär mir das dann doch zu viel an einer Stelle.

Lasse mir gerade noch ein paar Kleinteile eloxieren - das sollte dann für den Lila-Flash reichen 

Andererseits: auf dem Rahmen waren ganz ursprünglich mal gelbe Decals drauf - wenn ich solche da jetzt wieder draufpappen würde, ist das dann schick oder schande? (lila + gelb, hm, klingt nach Gratwanderung zwischen schick und würg)...

Oh mann, eigentlich wollte ich mein GT nur aus dem Kellerschlaf holen, und jetzt werd ich gerade richtig infiziert von Euch


----------



## epic2006 (17. September 2010)

Die Xizang Decals sind neongelb. Das passt doch gut zu den pörpel Teilen, finde ich. Den Vorbau würde ich noch gegen was klassisches in schwarz tauschen, sieht dann mit einem silbernen Lenker hübscher aus. Ansonsten ist es doch ganz nett.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. September 2010)

frag doch mal im klassik basar nach nem titanvorbau. evtl wär das ja was. ist zumindest schlanker und würde perfekt passen.

ich hab hier noch nen orig gt flipflop vorbau liegen. allerdings ist der aus stahl und er schaut auch nicht mehr so perfekt aus.

den könnte man aber bürsten lassen und dann würde es passen.......


----------



## zixi (17. September 2010)

Oh ja, so'n Litespeed o.ä. 
Hab ich bisher aber noch nicht gefunden bzw. rechtzeitig zugreifen können. Na, Hoffnung nicht aufgeben...

Was gibts denn noch so an silbernen Lenkern am Markt, auf die man sich auch nach 15 Jahren noch verlassen kann? Ich wollt mein Bike schon noch richtig fahren und nicht wieder in den Keller stellen   Und zugegeben, der Vorbauriss hat mich damals schon vorsichtig gemacht...


----------



## divergent! (18. September 2010)

da gibts genug.........3t, syncros, roox, dynamics. auch hier hilft dir der klassik basar weiter

einfach mal ne anzeige machen, foto von deinem rad rein, deine änderungswünsche kund tun und da werden schon genug angebote kommen


----------



## svenundjenny (18. September 2010)




----------



## Christian Sch. (18. September 2010)

Hallo,

hier ein paar Bilder von meinem Baby... ein echter Klassiker.

Von diesem "Schatz" möchte ich mich trennen und möchte euch
bitten mal hier im Bikemarkt meine Anzeige anzusehen

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/306740

Danke und beste Grüße

Christian


----------



## Bullfighter (18. September 2010)

Hallo 
Hier ein Bild von meinem gerad fertig gewordenem GT Strike (ex Rennrad) Fitnessbike Umbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (18. September 2010)

Gefällt, bis auf den Vorbau. Der ist mit zu mächtig.


----------



## nectar (18. September 2010)

schön schneidig!
wären pedale und sattel ebenfalls in gelb zuviel des guten?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (20. September 2010)

Ich hoffe ich werde nicht allzu schlimm gesteinigt 

Federgabel ist auf 63mm getravelt und sieht nur optisch nach zu viel Federweg aus, fährt sich genauso gut im Vergleich zur originalen Stahlstarrgabel. Ist halt ne GT-typisch geile Kiste!


----------



## mäxx__ (20. September 2010)

levent schrieb:


> ich hoffe ich werde nicht allzu schlimm gesteinigt :d
> 
> federgabel ist auf 63mm getravelt und sieht nur optisch nach zu viel federweg aus, fährt sich genauso gut im vergleich zur originalen stahlstarrgabel. Ist halt ne gt-typisch geile kiste!



klasse!!!


----------



## GT-Fixer (21. September 2010)

Also nachdem ich schon viel gesucht habe und ich noch nicht drauf gekommen bin muss ich jetzt hier mal fragen wieso ich noch kein GT gefunden habe wo das GT am Oberrohr hinten auf dem Kopf steht wie bei meinem?!?!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. September 2010)

Fehlproduktion? Zeig mal ein Fotos davon. Is vielleicht viel Geld wert


----------



## rider_x (21. September 2010)

Damit Du dich nicht so alleine fühlst !
Hat soweit ich weiß was mit dem Produktionsjahr zu tun. Die alten (echten ) GT´s haben das noch. Nachdem GT verkauft wurde gibt es das Zeichen an der Stelle nicht mehr. Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege...

Das ist mein 1996 GT Zaskar LE und ich weiß, ich sollte es mal ordentlich säubern  !


----------



## Kruko (21. September 2010)

rider_x schrieb:


> Korrigiert mich wenn ich da falsch liege...
> 
> Das ist mein 1996 GT Zaskar LE und ich weiß, ich sollte es mal ordentlich säubern  !



Du liegst falsch und Du solltest Dein Zaskar wirklich mal putzen 





Die Form hat sich zwar verändert, aber diese Änderung kam schon ca. 2000


----------



## GT-Fixer (21. September 2010)

So hier mal ein Bild ist zwar ziemlich dick der Lack aber da halt perleffekt.
Sry für die schlechte quali war nur eben mit Handy bei schlechtem Licht.


----------



## rider_x (21. September 2010)

@ GT-heini: das heißt das Emblem ist auf jedem Rahmen? Der Unterschied ist also nur die Optik der Emblems?

@ GT-Fixer: Das Emblem ist falschrum. Da hat der Schweißer wohl gepennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Fixer (21. September 2010)

Hmm hab ich dadurch jetzt einen besonderheits Vorteil


----------



## rider_x (22. September 2010)

Bestimmt. Ist wie bei der blauen Mauritius eine Fehlprägung


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2010)

rider_x schrieb:


> @ GT-heini: das heißt das Emblem ist auf jedem Rahmen? Der Unterschied ist also nur die Optik der Emblems?
> 
> @ GT-Fixer: Das Emblem ist falschrum. Da hat der Schweißer wohl gepennt



Zumindest bei den Metal-Varianten. Beim Carbon-Zaskar fehlt es dann leider.

@gt-Fixer

Du hast einen sogenannten BLEM-Rahmen. Heißt eigentlich nichts anderes als dass es ein 2. Wahl Rahmen ist, der eigentlich nicht über dem Einzelhandel verkauft wurde. Zumindest war es beim Zaskar so. Die Rahmen wurden dann aber mit einem Abschlag doch verkauft, da es sich nur um optische Mängel handelte.


----------



## SpeedyR (22. September 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fertig:



Moin Moin!

Steffen,das DHi is saugeil geworden.glückwunsch!!

Grüß Rafa


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2010)

Danke Rafa. Ich warte auch schon auf den ersten Braunlage-Einsatz ... in 9 Tagen


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

hier noch meine "stadtschlampe" hab ich echt günstig bekommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2010)

Sieht gut aus. Die Elastomere hinten sind etwas platt oder? Die Wippe müsste waagerecht stehen.


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

ja ist nicht mehr das jüngste bike, federn tut es auch nicht mehr so gut, gibt es denn noch neue elastomere für das bike?


----------



## dantist (22. September 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen um was für ein Zaskar es sich hier handelt?

Auf mtb-kataloge.de gehen die Infos über GT leider nur bis 1998. Ist das ein 200er oder ein 2001er Modell?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Stadtflitzer (ooh Frevel, ich weiss) und dafür ist mir mein 97er Zassi einfach zu schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 5247 (22. September 2010)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ja ist nicht mehr das jüngste bike, federn tut es auch nicht mehr so gut, gibt es denn noch neue elastomere für das bike?



Hier gibt es Elastomere:

http://www.fetech.de/produkte/elastomer-federn.php

http://www.danly.de/d_danflex_anf.php

Vielleicht kommt man dort kostengünstig an Elastomere, die bei der Produktion als Überschuss/Abfall anfallen.


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2010)

dantist schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen um was für ein Zaskar es sich hier handelt?
> 
> Auf mtb-kataloge.de gehen die Infos über GT leider nur bis 1998. Ist das ein 200er oder ein 2001er Modell?
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Stadtflitzer (ooh Frevel, ich weiss) und dafür ist mir mein 97er Zassi einfach zu schade



Baujahr sollte passen. Ab 2001 hatten alle Zaskar-Modelle immer einen Zusatz (Zaskar Team bzw. Zaskar Race)


----------



## cizeta (22. September 2010)

zu dem lts ich glaub ich habe noch so einen elasto dämpfer auf de arbeit braüchte nur mal ein paar daten zum kontrolieren dann kann ihc einen preis nennen


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2010)

was willst denn für daten haben? ich glaub nicht das da noch was drauf steht!?! kann den höchstens mal abmessen, mehr aber auch net.


----------



## BillyTheKid (22. September 2010)

Hier mal mein DHI nach dem pulvern!!


----------



## dantist (23. September 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Baujahr sollte passen. Ab 2001 hatten alle Zaskar-Modelle immer einen Zusatz (Zaskar Team bzw. Zaskar Race)



Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (23. September 2010)

@ Cad 2

Der Elastodämpfer bei dir ist noch einigermaßen iO, die Wippenstellung passt. Besonders viel federn die nie, ich hatte auch mal ein LTS-4 bei dem das so war.

Die bisher genannten Elastomere bringen dir nichts, die kannst du nicht anschrauben. Der Dämpfer braucht eingelassene Schrauben:






Zu beziehen nur noch hier:
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=224&products_id=303
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=224&products_id=304

Klappt gut, hab ich auch schonmal bestellt.


----------



## Cad2 (23. September 2010)

danke schön, ich denke mal als "stadtschlampe" ist das bike völlig ok, immernoch viel besser als wenn ich mir ein baumarktbike hole, ich hab ja nur 100 dafür bezahlt, war ein echtes schnäppchen. schaltung und bremsen wurden auch noch neu eingestellt und sonst läuft auch alles super. ausser den sattel muss ich noch wechseln, mein popo mag den nicht.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. September 2010)

Wo in Rostock bekommt man sowas so günstig?


----------



## nectar (23. September 2010)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Steffen,das DHi is saugeil geworden.glückwunsch!!



Ja, das sollte man an dieser Stelle nochmal unterstreichen!!
(Selbst in blau isses nicht blöd )


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2010)

Danke. Wenn ich es denn irgendwann auch klapperfrei hinkriege. Aktuell bringt es mich noch um den Verstand.


----------



## mäxx__ (24. September 2010)

es macht sooooo Spass


----------



## Cad2 (24. September 2010)

schick, mir würde aber die schaltung fehlen aber sonst


----------



## esp262 (24. September 2010)

mir wäre die gewälte übersetzung zu leicht
ansonsten sowas werd ich mir glaub ich auch noch zusammen baun


----------



## tempest-boy (24. September 2010)

Moin, dann stellt der neue mal seine Babys vor:

Hier mein Arbeitstier für Kurier. Naja hauptsache pflegeleicht und fährt wie n Duracell-Häschen


----------



## tempest-boy (24. September 2010)

Hier mein altes Trainingsrad...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tempest-boy (24. September 2010)

Und hier mein größter Schatz, keine Angst Sattelstellung wurde geändert, Spacer entfernt und wird meistens auf 85mm gefahren. Geht nicht so hart ins Gefecht


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2010)

Mensch da kriegen wir in HRO ja schon fast ne kleine GT-Gemeinde zusammen. Nette Bikes 

Was is das letzte für eins, 96er mit drangebratenen Disc-Aufnahmen?


----------



## Cad2 (24. September 2010)

Bj weiss ich nicht genau, aber disc aufnahme hat er sich dranbraten lassen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. September 2010)

Da ist endlich Wochenende, und es regnet in Strömen
Zeit genutzt für eine GT Bestandsaufnahme.

Für die Straße:
Force



Tequesta



Talera




Für das Gelände:
Karakoram



LTS



Timberline




Für die Technik:
Performer



Bullet




Für die Eisdiele:
Dyno Glide


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2010)

Verdammt nette Sammlung.

Kannst Du das Performer artgerecht bewegen? Dann bitte ich beim näxten Treffen um eine Vorführung


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. September 2010)

Nicht mehr so gut wie vor 25 Jahren. Mit den Bullet geht es besser!


----------



## westender (26. September 2010)

schnäppchen aus der bike-kleinanzeige....früh aufstehen lohnt sich:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]

habs nicht pc aufgebaut, der rahmen is ja nich originallack, was solls, jugendtraum!

judy sl , kore und alte lx dürften so grad zeitgerecht sein...


----------



## Cad2 (26. September 2010)

hey, was hast denn für das zaskar le bezahlt wenn man mal fragen darf?


----------



## Focusracer (26. September 2010)

Ich suche ein GT rahmen, bitte bei mir melden
danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (26. September 2010)

was für einen suchst du denn? hardtail, fully? neu/alt? rahmengrösse?


----------



## Focusracer (26. September 2010)

Harteil  !
naja also nichts unter 2007 :S
Ich bin 1.88 m
Ich kenne leider nicht die rahmen grösse bei GT


----------



## westender (26. September 2010)

das war ein set aus gabel, rahmen vorbau und steuersatz...hab 170 euro bezahlt...weil halt neulack und decals nicht unter lack ))) oder?


----------



## mountymaus (26. September 2010)

Hallo 
Endlich kam gestern das letzte Paket zu mir nach Hause, um mein Zaskar Carbon Team aufzubauen.
Da wir wieder einmal netten Besuch bei uns hatten und gestern eine schöne GT-Runde gedreht haben, haben mein Schatz und ich das Bike erst heute aufbauen können. Noch ein dickes Dankeschön  für die Unterstützung.





Weitere Bilder bei mir im Album...


----------



## versus (26. September 2010)

sehr schön insa!

bin eben von der "many hill show" über 91km und 2500 hm mit dem carbon zassi gekommen. einfach ein geiles rad, du wirst viel spass damit haben.


----------



## divergent! (26. September 2010)

schönes teil, gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (26. September 2010)

Wow, das Zaskar Carbon ist schön. 
Einzig die Bremse würde ich hinter den Schaltgriff setzen und die Anzeigen wegbauen.
Ich persönlich könnte so nicht bremsen vor allem nicht bei einer Hope. Ein Traum die Bremse.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2010)

Seh ich auch so, Schaltanzeigen weg und tauschen. 

Und so nebenbei sind die Griffe falsch rum montiert 

Ansonsten sehr schönes Zaskar.

Wieviel Räder habt ihr aktuell eigentlich?


----------



## versus (26. September 2010)

mir fällt gerade auf, dass die gabel seeehr kurz aussieht.
ist die auf 80mm eingestellt? sieht irgendwie sogar eher nach weniger aus...


----------



## Cad2 (26. September 2010)

das sind 80mm, meine reba hat 100 und das sieht auch nicht viel aus.


----------



## mountymaus (27. September 2010)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schön insa!
> ...einfach ein geiles rad, du wirst viel spass damit haben.



Danke! Den Spaß hatten wir gestern Abend schon bei einem Nightride.
Inklusive neuem Licht. Es war fast taghell... 



divergent! schrieb:


> schönes teil, gefällt mir



Danke!




mani.r schrieb:


> Wow, das Zaskar Carbon ist schön.
> Einzig die Bremse würde ich hinter den Schaltgriff setzen und die Anzeigen wegbauen.
> Ich persönlich könnte so nicht bremsen vor allem nicht bei einer Hope. Ein Traum die Bremse.



Danke!! Ich komme mit der Brems-/ Schaltkombi gut zurecht. Warum könntest du nicht bremsen?? (Wer bremst verliert) 




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und so nebenbei sind die Griffe falsch rum montiert
> Ansonsten sehr schönes Zaskar.
> Wieviel Räder habt ihr aktuell eigentlich?



Auch wenn die Griffe bei Ritchey anders abgebildet sind, macht es für mich so mehr Sinn, da die Handgelenke so nicht "abknicken". Bei den ERGOs ist die Unterstützung auch an den Lenkerenden...

Es sind schon zu viele Räder...




versus schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade auf, dass die gabel seeehr kurz aussieht.
> ist die auf 80mm eingestellt? sieht irgendwie sogar eher nach weniger aus...



Was dir nicht alles auffällt... 
Mussten vor der ersten Tour noch ein wenig pumpen. Ist eine 100mm Gabel.




Cad2 schrieb:


> das sind 80mm, meine reba hat 100 und das sieht auch nicht viel aus.



Das sind 100mm!!!


----------



## cleiende (27. September 2010)

hmmm....
wenn ich des xizangs überdrüssig bin, es kaputtgefahren habe oder es einem meiner söhne gegeben habe, dann kommt wohl auch ein carbon zaskar ins haus.

oder einfach zum 45ten / 50ten


----------



## versus (27. September 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> hmmm....
> wenn ich des xizangs überdrüssig bin, es kaputtgefahren habe oder es einem meiner söhne gegeben habe, dann kommt wohl auch ein carbon zaskar ins haus.
> 
> oder einfach zum 45ten / 50ten



so ein blaues blingbling zassi...


----------



## mani.r (27. September 2010)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Danke!! Ich komme mit der Brems-/ Schaltkombi gut zurecht. Warum könntest du nicht bremsen?? (Wer bremst verliert)



Mir wäre die Bremse viel zu weit innen und so bräuchte ich auf langen Abfahrten 2 Finder - was ich eh nicht kann. 
Auf langen technischen Abfahrten bremse ich nur mit einem Finger, habe mehr Kontrolle und komme unten viel entspannter an.
Wenn die Bremse weiter innen montiert ist, hast Du eine größere Hebelwirkung und brauchst viel viel weniger Kraft.
Probiere es mal aus...
Taugt vielleicht nicht jedem.


----------



## mountymaus (27. September 2010)

mani.r schrieb:


> Mir wäre die Bremse viel zu weit innen und so bräuchte ich auf langen Abfahrten 2 Finder - was ich eh nicht kann.
> Auf langen technischen Abfahrten bremse ich nur mit einem Finger, habe mehr Kontrolle und komme unten viel entspannter an.
> Wenn die Bremse weiter innen montiert ist, hast Du eine größere Hebelwirkung und brauchst viel viel weniger Kraft.
> Probiere es mal aus...
> Taugt vielleicht nicht jedem.




Ich bin bisher immer super damit zurecht gekommen, wobei es mir mit einem Finger bremsen zu heikel wäre. Was passiert wenn du da einen Krampf bekommen solltest? Ich habe meistens 2-3 Finger an der Bremse, wenn ich sie überhaupt nutze...


----------



## ad-mh (27. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin recht neu hier im Forum. Auf das Forum bin ich gestoßen, da man mir beim Hausumbau mein Marin Pine Mountain (Neuzustand, alles original) gestohlen hat.
Ich habe mich umgetan und im Kleinanzeigenmarkt ein GT Pantera gefunden. Die verbauten Teile waren größtenteils Schrott, der Rahmen, 18" aber in vollkommen Ordnung.

Der Rahmennummer stammt das Rad aus '96. Den Rahmen habe ich in langen Stunden aufgearbeitet und größtenteils mit Neuteilen versehen. Die Laufräder sind NOS und sind die letzten Überbleibsel meines gestohlenen Rades, da ich damals bei Kauf direkt mit HR XT/Campa Contax und VR Mavic 500er Serie (ich glaube, die Nabe hieß 521) /Campa aufgerüstet habe.
Die LR sollen vorerst so bleiben, bis ich mich entschieden habe, was ich verbauen soll. 
Der Vorbau ist original, der Flite Titan ist NOS. 

Die Satteleinstellung wird noch etwas verändert, ebenso der Lenker (Griffeinstellung). 
Über Vorschläge und Tipps zum weiteren Umbau würde ich mich freuen.

Nebenbei: Wie kann ich möglichst große Pics hier einstellen?

Tante Edit meint:
Narbe = > Nabe
Foto neu eingestellt

Grüße aus Mülheim

ad-mh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. September 2010)

du musst das bild nur in dein fotoalbum hier hochladen. dann klickst du es an...unterhalb erscheint dann 3 zeilen:

kleines, mittleres und großes bild jeweils mit nem bb code.

den klickst du an und kopierst ihn in deine antwort und schon ist es da.

ps...die dinger heißen nabe. narbe ist was anderes

aber ne schöne gabel haste dran


----------



## tempest-boy (27. September 2010)

@ tigersclaw: danke, ist n 97er Modell. hab disc-aufnahme bei alutech machen lassen, funzelt top und sieht auch noch nett aus...

ja ja der norden holt auf


----------



## ad-mh (27. September 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> du musst das bild nur in dein fotoalbum hier hochladen. dann klickst du es an...unterhalb erscheint dann 3 zeilen:
> 
> kleines, mittleres und großes bild jeweils mit nem bb code.
> 
> ...



Danke,

ich habe es mal geändert und auch ein größeres Bild eingestellt.
Die matten Stellen auf dem Rahmen stammen von der Teilemontage her. Einmal reiben und alles ist wieder blank... 
Die Gabel ist original, Manitou EFC, lt. Vorbesitzer umgebaut auf Federn.
Was meint Ihr:
Welcher LR Satz würde passen? Ich würde ohnehin gerne von 7 auf 9-Fach umbauen. 
Ich dachte, ich verbaue DT 370 mit Mavic XM 719. 
Gerne würde ich auch den Lenker tauschen. Man weiß nie, was der Vorbesitzer damit gemacht hat.
In den Vorbau, welcher sich nicht, wie die heutigen Modelle öffnen lässt, bekomme ich wegen der Kröpfung einen Riser Bar Lenker ohne Distanzhülsen nicht hinein und auf einen geraden Lenker möchte ich wegen der Höhe nicht unbedint wechseln. Ich überlege, ob ich Vorbau und Lenker gegen Race Face Deus tausche.
Soll ich sonst noch etwas ändern?
Fragen über Fragen...

Vorschläge und Tipps könnte ich gebrauchen.

Grüße

ad-mh


----------



## divergent! (28. September 2010)

bist du bei lenker - vorbau auf bestimmte teile geeicht oder egal?

falls egal schau mal nach smica oder xlc in der bucht. die sind günstig, leicht und gut.

ansonsten würde ich empfehlen evtl hier und da kleine rote akzente zu machen um die gabel nicht so allein stehen zulassen.

zb kettenblattschrauben, schrauben allgemein, sattelklemme


----------



## epic2006 (28. September 2010)

Nettes Panterra! Wenn die HR-Nabe eine 730/732 ist, brauchst Du nur den Freilauf tauschen, da passt ein alter Ultegra und den kann man für 25,- noch bestellen...

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike und den ganzen Bekl***en hier

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## ad-mh (28. September 2010)

Die Naben sind leider Deore DX M650 und damit wohl auf 7/8-fach festgelegt. 
An rote Akzente hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Hier im Forum sind ja einige Beispiele zu sehen. Gut gefallen mir z.B. Hope Naben in rot.


----------



## Christian Sch. (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 

hier ein paar Fotos von meinem Baby... ist noch ein ECHTER Klassiker im
sehr guten Zustand

bitte schaut doch mal dazu unter diesen Link in
den Bikemarkt vom IBC...  lohnt sich  


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=311991


----------



## Sauerlandracer (6. Oktober 2010)

... die Zaskars sind und bleiben Kult !


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

OK, ich gestehe... ich habe es vergewaltigt, und das gewaltig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrrup150 (8. Oktober 2010)

@FreshAirJunkie

bis auf die kurbel find ichs schick. 
schön schlicht und elegant.
sind das campabremsen???


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

Das Rad wurde um die Kurbel drumzu konstuiert 

Ich habe die Kurbel schon edliche male während des Aufbaus mit meinem Leben verteidigen müssen, was ich jetzt nicht einstellen werde. Allerdings, wenn ich zufälligst mal auf eine schöne, leichte(re) und bezahlbare White Kurbel oder ähnlich treffen sollte, wird der supersportliche, wunderhübsche 1,3-Kilo-Kurbel-Klumpen ggf., evtl., vllt., u.U. doch mal über eine frühzeitige Pensionierung nachdenken müssen.


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

chrrup150 schrieb:


> @FreshAirJunkie
> sind das campabremsen???


 
ööhh, ja! Hinten Campa Euclid U-Brake und vorne Campa Record OR Cantis.


----------



## metulski (8. Oktober 2010)

krass großer rahmen, erinnert mich vom stil an meins 

ich hab anstatt der specialized kojaks in 1,3''/35mm...geiles fahrverhalten, vor allem mit der wenigkeit eines 18''-rahmen bei ~1,83m körpergröße


----------



## metulski (8. Oktober 2010)

deine vergewaltigung ist garnicht so schlimm, ich hab 2006er/2007er und 2009er-teile an meinem 1996er-schlitten


----------



## FreshAirJunkie (8. Oktober 2010)

metulski schrieb:


> anstatt der specialized kojaks


 
FatBoys 

Alle reden über Bahnrahmen... aber keiner ist so wendig, wie diese Kutsche, richtig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onze80 (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich traue mich nun mal, das wahrscheinlich einzige Zaskar mit SKS Blümels Schutzblechen zu zeigen (gehe schon mal in Deckung vor fliegenden Steinen)...
da ich bald nach 16 Jahren ein neues Rad am Start habe, wurde es nun endgültig zum Alltagsrad degradiert. Sollte ich mal etwas Geld übrig haben, wirds wieder richtig schön gemacht, versprochen 
Auch wenns im derzeitigen Zustand nicht wirklich vorzeigbar ist, es wird wenigstens gefahren, und das mit über 100tkm nicht zu knapp


----------



## Splatter666 (9. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Da wahrscheinlich nicht jeder von euch den Classic-Bike-Contest im Auge hat, jetzt also auch hier der Fortschritt bei meinem Zaskar-Projekt:

Mein 93er Zaskar LE in schwarz elox und Farbmix. Hab mir von Tom neue Decals in Chrom plotten lassen, da die alten nicht mehr wirklich vorzeigbar waren und eh nicht ins Farbkonzept (ja, ich hab da eins ) passten.

Insgesamt hat der Aufbau bis jetzt gut 1 Jahr gedauert und dauert immernoch an, einige Ideen schwirren mir noch im Kopf rum, wie z.B. anderer Bremszuggegenhalter (rot o. blau ) und n passender XTR-Umwerfer...

Vorher:




Dazwischen:




Jetzt:
Rechts:




Links:




Lenkzentrale:




Wunschbild:




Ziel 10kg is knapp erreicht, 9951g 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde die Rote Stütze passt nicht so richtig.
Ansonsten sehr schön.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2010)

Ich fand das Original mit den blauen Akzenten auch am Besten.


----------



## divergent! (9. Oktober 2010)

also dein aktueller aufbau mit den chromfarbenen aufklebern find ich ja seeeehr hübsch.

ich hab hier auch lauter rote und blau eloxierte teile rumkullern und überleg wo, wie und wann ich die verbauen kann.

ich glaub da hast du mich jetzt auf den geschmack gebracht doch beides zu vermischen.

schönes teil


----------



## bvarnfullagts (10. Oktober 2010)

I'd suggest some red in the tires like this....just a fine line accent to set it off.


----------



## Kruko (12. Oktober 2010)

Kleines Update an meinem Zaskar LE













Geändert wurden Sattel und Kurbel. Ich denke, dass er so fast perfekt ist. Mal schauen, ob ich ihn im Classic-Wettbewerb in Kategorie B antreten lasse. Probleme könnte es dort mit der Gabel geben, da diese nicht time-correct ist. Sie passt aber perfekt zum rot-elox


----------



## P2-Bomber (14. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal mein GT Ruckus






Bremsleitungen werden noch gekürzt! Mir fehlen jetzt nur noch Reifen, Sattelstütze und eine Sattel.


----------



## mountenbike (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mein kleines Zaskar in den letzten Tagen umgebaut. Vom XC-Gerät zum Spaßrad. 





Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel und Stütze getauscht. Lenker hatte ich noch einen alten Answer Alumilite im Fundus. Wobei "Lite" nicht ganz zutrifft. Lenker ist sicher auch für Motocross geeignet 
Heute dann richtig Spaß im Wald gehabt. Das Zaskar fetzt um die Kurven, es ist der Wahnsinn. Federgabel brauche ich hier nicht, die Waldwege und Trails lassen sich auch so gut fahren. Die Beschleunigung im Wiegetritt ist einfach nur krank. Bei dem Rad habe ich wirklich das Gefühl keine Energie zu verschwenden.
Schade das jetzt die dunkle Jahrezeit kommt, hätte ich mal früher umgebaut


----------



## ohneworte (15. Oktober 2010)

P2-Bomber schrieb:


> Hier mal mein GT Ruckus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin,

willst Du mit der Kiste denn auch fahren?

Grüsse
Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schallundrauch (15. Oktober 2010)

Klar, als Tretroller 

Ich vermute mal die Kette liegt schon bereit und ist nur noch nicht montiert weil der LRS eh noch einmal raus muss...


----------



## ohneworte (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich frage unter anderem auch weil er bei mir im Ort wohnt.


----------



## P2-Bomber (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Jens

Klar will ich mit dem Rad auch fahren, nur zum anschauen wäre es doch viel zu schade. Die Kette liegt wirklich schon bereit. Momentan bin ich nur am überlegen ob ich eine Teleskop-Sattelstütze kaufe oder eine normale. Für unsern Vilsa-Holz wäre die wohl zuviel des guten aber wäre auch schönes Spielzeug, wenn es mal wieder in den Deister geht.


----------



## Bullfighter (16. Oktober 2010)

Kleines Update
Jetzt mit Gelben Sattel neuer Sattelklemme und neuen Schnellspannern.








Wo bekommt man solche Aufkleber?



Auf der anderen Seite ist schon gar keiner mehr


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geil. Ich würde zwei Sachen ändern: silberne Pedale, und anstatt der Schnellspanner einfache Spannachsen, das spart nebenbei noch ein paar Gramm.

Wegen der Decals schreib einfach mal tomasius oder DieÖligeKette an, beide können Dir sicher weiterhelfen.


----------



## Bullfighter (16. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp
Wenn ich mir nochmal neue Pedale kaufe dann die:
http://www.einradladen.net/shop/show_product.php/cPath/7/products_id/623
Und dazu ein paar schwarze Pedal Straps.
Das Gewinde vom Einrad müsste doch eigendlich passen oder?


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2010)

Um Gottes willen. Du willst das schöne Rad doch nicht ernsthaft mit solchen fetten Pedalen verunstalten?

Nimm lieber sowas: 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Pedale/Plattform-Pedale/MKS-MT-Lite-Pedale::23066.html

oder sowas:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p24298_Traverse-XCF-05AC-Plattformpedale.html


----------



## Bullfighter (17. Oktober 2010)

Wieso fette Pedale?
Mir gefallen sie ganz gut, die würden prima ans Rad passen und sie sind *Gelb* 

Die würden vielleicht auch noch gut passen:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Erdmann-X-1-Peda...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item563f84d58e


----------



## minhang (18. Oktober 2010)

....find die Pedale auch vollkommen in Ordnung! Und die Xpedo gehen ja mal so überhaupt gar nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (23. Oktober 2010)

So, erstmal zusammengesteckt ^^

Kurbel und Bremsen werden wohl 950er XTR.
Pedale kommen natürlich ab.
X-Rays fehlen auch noch.
Hab ich grad beim Umbau der Gabel von 60 auf 80mm eine Top Cap zerbröselt..  Ich Idiot.......


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Oktober 2010)

weg mit den pedalen.




psyclone rules.


----------



## LH_DJ (23. Oktober 2010)

Zaskar LE 96`





Gruß
Dietmar
www.dorgas.de


----------



## aggressor2 (23. Oktober 2010)

hachja...damals.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Oktober 2010)

So eins hab ich auch noch. Wird morgen beim CTF in Ratzeburg bewegt


----------



## cyclery.de (24. Oktober 2010)

Am Rad gibt es nichts neues. Aber ich habe gestern die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und neue Bilder gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (24. Oktober 2010)

nice!
das Farbenspiel würde perfekt zu den 2011er Modellen passen.
Aber Deines ist nat. auch seeeehr geil


----------



## cyclery.de (24. Oktober 2010)

Die wollten mit dem Festival of Lights leider nicht warten bis die 2011er Modelle lieferbar sind


----------



## divergent! (24. Oktober 2010)

hat da unsere tolle bundesregierung wenigstens dafür gesorgt daß das alles tolle energiesparlampen sind....so wegen der umwelt blabla


aber sieht schon witzig aus


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. Oktober 2010)

1992 Bravado in the "other" color


----------



## divergent! (30. Oktober 2010)

so gestern kamen meine reifen und ich konnte mein rts endlich fertig stellen.

jetzt ist es so wie ich es haben wollte. neu sind gabel, steuersatz, vorbau und reifen.

an der gabel ist unten aber die verstellschraube angegammelt. ich hoffe ich bekomme die locker sonst ist die gabel bockhart.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2010)

aha. so siehts also aus. nich viel anders als vorher 
was sind das denn für dolle reifen?


----------



## divergent! (30. Oktober 2010)

ach alex du wirst alt....du brauchst eine brülle.

reifen sind kenda vee rubber.....dachte eigentlich die bekomme ich mit weißer wand war aber nicht. naja egal sind schön schwarz


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2010)

ja, wenn man 5mal am tag das gleiche lenkerband wickelt kriegt man schlechte augen. sorry


----------



## Rennkram (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Psyclone ist erstmal fahrbereit.


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Oktober 2010)

warum der lenker? der sieht erstens am rad total affig aus und zweitens sieht der fahrer, aufm rad den lenker greifend, total affig aus. besonders 1,70 persönchen, denen der lenker bis unter die brustwarzen steht, stellte man ihn vertikal auf den boden. wenns darum geht besser am lenker reißen zu können, dann probier sonen dirt drop bar aus. geht noch besser. da kriegste keine probleme auf alleen und es fühlt sich doppelt so schnell an, wie mit nem normalen lenker.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (30. Oktober 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> der sieht erstens am rad total affig aus und zweitens sieht der fahrer, aufm rad den lenker greifend, total affig aus.





Geht halt darum, dass es sonst keine breiten Flatbars in 25,4 gibt.
Normale Flatbars im Gelände sind nix für mich weil zu schmal..
Der Lenker ist für mich ideal. Die Kröpfung nach hinten ist angenehm für die Handgelenke. 
Rizer hab ich an all meinen anderem MTBs. Sieht an nem Hardtail eher bescheiden aus. 
Der Torsion Flat fährt sich wie ein Rizer, nur ohne Rize


----------



## gtbiker (1. November 2010)

Schickes Rad!  Nur die Kurbel.....


----------



## Rennkram (1. November 2010)

Kurbel wird noch getauscht, bin aber noch nicht sicher, was zu dem rad passt.


----------



## gtbiker (1. November 2010)

737 mit schwarzen KB wär optisch sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Rennkram (1. November 2010)

Habe ich auch schon überlegt.
Die Kurbel sollte jedoch auch von Jahrgang her passen.
737 ist ne schöne Kurbel, aber zu alt.
ich denke an eine XTR 950er oder Race Face Turbine, wobei die Turbine in silber optisch besser passen würde.


----------



## versus (1. November 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon überlegt.
> Die Kurbel sollte jedoch auch von Jahrgang her passen.
> 737 ist ne schöne Kurbel, aber zu alt.
> ich denke an eine XTR 950er oder Race Face Turbine, wobei die Turbine in silber optisch besser passen würde.



turbine kann ich am psyclone empfehlen. schwarz wäre doch auch was, wobei silber sicher gut zu den anderen parts passt.


----------



## Rennkram (1. November 2010)

Ja, die Turbine steht deinem Psyclone wirklich gut.


----------



## ohneworte (1. November 2010)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Ja, die Turbine steht deinem Psyclone wirklich gut.



Das ganze Rad steht sehr gut da!


----------



## mani.r (1. November 2010)

Nach nach ein paar Fahrten hab ich noch einige Änderungen vorgenommen.

- Heim 3 Kettenführung da die Kette übelst laut war 
- DT Swiss EXM Gabel gegen Manitou Minute getauscht, da ich auf die Absenkung verzichten konnte allerdings nicht auf die Funktion einer Minute.
- Manitou ISX6 kam noch rein, da der Hinterbau bei schnellen Abfahrten verhärtet ist mit dem DT Swiss Dämpfer.
- I-Beam Carbon Sattelstütze da meine Alte vom Sanction zu kurz war
- Syntace Superforce 60mm anstatt 90mm, da das Force ein recht langes Oberrohr hat.

War mit dem Setup letzte Woche viel unterwegs und finde es nun perfekt. 
Leider hat es etwas zugenommen und ist um 500gr schwerer geworden allerings auf Grund der besseren Performance nehme ich das gern in Kauf.
Gesamtgewicht liegt nun bei genau 13,5kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. November 2010)

schön das force!

die minute läuft besser als die dt?


----------



## nectar (2. November 2010)

Ist.. finde ich, eine äusserst gelungene Auswahl der Komponenten- Technisch und optisch sehr ansprechend


----------



## LTS-Spinner (3. November 2010)

13,5 kg? Scheinbar ist der Carbonrahmen nicht wirklich leicht. Ich frag mich woher das Gewicht kommt- Mein I Drive 5 wiegt in XL gerade mal 300gr. mehr, mit Variostütze, VRO, 2.4er Reifen, 900gr. Kurbel... es ist doch bestimmt ein "M" oder? Hat die Minute 140mm + Schnellspanner?


----------



## divergent! (3. November 2010)

ich denk mal der maxic lrs wiegt schon ne halbe tonne


----------



## mani.r (3. November 2010)

Die Minute ist mit Schnellspanner.
Die DT Swiss lief auch ganz gut aber die Minute gefällt mir besser von der Dämpfung. Fühlt sich bei den Landungen nicht so hart an und die Highspeed der Absolute Plus Dämpfung passt perfekt.

Der Laufradsatz ist in der Tat kein Leichtgewicht aber dafür hält er gut was aus und kostet kein Vermögen.
Mit dem Bike fahre ich fast alles bis auf Bikepark und da kann ich nicht so arg aufs Gewicht achten wie ich es erst wollte. Funktion und Haltbarkeit sind mir wichtiger.
Wie gesagt - gefahren wird damit alles wobei meine Fahrtechnik nicht die feinste ist und auch kein Sprung ausgelassen wird.
Das Zeug muss einiges einstecken können und dabei zuverlässig sein.

Rahmen Force Carbon	Gr M    2760
Manitou Minute 140mm	          1740
Kurbel SLX incl Innenlager	  900
SLX Shifter	                          265
SLX Umwerfer	                  155
SLX Schaltwerk	                  253
XT Kasette 11-31	                  260
XT Kette	                          280
Mavic Crossride 	                  1900
Mavic Schnellspanner	          50
Michelin Wildgrip´R 2,1	          1300
Continental Schlauch	          440
SLX Bremse	                          700
SLX Scheiben 180/160	          350
Syntace Superforece 60mm     163
Syntace Vector Carbon        	  195
Syntace Moto Griffe	          110
SDG Ibeam Carbon 	          216
Wellgo MG1	                          360
Sattel SGI	                          182
Züge/Hülle/Kleinteile/Tacho      300
Manitou Evolover ISX4	          450
Steuersatz	                          70
Kettenführung Heim3	           96

Macht fast 13,5kg was auch die Waage anzeigt...

Die Michelin WildGrip´r sind nicht ganz der Bringer wenn es feucht und nass ist.
Wenn die am Ende sind, gibt es wieder Kendas.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. November 2010)

Ist das Rahmengewicht inkl. Dämpfer? 

Mal zum Vergleich: ein Sanction wiegt in L 3.40 kg. Ohne Dämpfer und Maxle, aber inkl. Dämpferbolzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (3. November 2010)

also ich finde 13,5 kilo fürn rad mit federweg wien buggy nicht schlecht.

mit ner schwarzen krone an der gabel fänd ichs noch besser. ansonsten hat der rahmen aber ne schöne form


----------



## mani.r (3. November 2010)

mit schwarzer krone und in matt würde die gabel optisch besser passen - da muss ich Dir recht geben.

gewicht ist ohne dämpfer. 
die gt carbon rahmen sind ja auch nicht gerade für leichtbau bekannt.
mein kollege ärgert sich immer noch, daß er sein zaskar carbon zerlegt und gewogen hat. bei 1,5kg ist er fast vor der waage zusammengebrochen da das canyon von seinem spezl 1,1kg hatte.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. November 2010)

Hab gestern endlich meine Räder mal an der Waage gehabt.

Das Force 2.0 meiner Frau wiegt auch 13.5 kg. Die anderen Räder:

Sanction 1.0 2009 15.5 kg
DHi 2007 18.5 kg
Zaskar 2007 10.3 kg
Zaskar 2005 9.1 kg


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. November 2010)




----------



## Cad2 (6. November 2010)

GT-Musa schrieb:


>


schickes teil, welches bj ist das?


----------



## Rennkram (6. November 2010)

jap, und die räder sind sexy!

ist ein 96er 


brauchst du die Breakbooster wirklich?
mein Zaskar ist hinten sowas von steif, da brauche ich keinen.


----------



## Deleted61137 (6. November 2010)

Ist wie Rennkram schon schrieb ein '96er. Naja brauchen nicht unbedingt aber Bremst sich meiner Meinung nach mit schon etwas besser.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2010)

DHi im Streetfighter-Trim, kommt gut oder? )


----------



## Kruko (12. November 2010)

Sorry, geht für mich überhaupt nicht


----------



## TigersClaw (12. November 2010)

Für mich auch nicht. Das war nur ein Versuch. Die alten Reifen sind verkauft und die neuen (Minion DH in 2.5 3C) noch nicht da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. November 2010)

Machst Du dann auch nur vorn einen Reifen drauf
Wenn schon schmale Reifen, dann auch mit Rennlenker


----------



## Panther79 (13. November 2010)

Hier mal mein neustes Bike
GT Marathon Carbon Expert (US import)


 
alle SLX komponneten bis auf die Kurbel durch XTR und Magura Marta ersetzt. 
Flaschenhalter Topeak Shuttle CB (17g), Felgen Fulcrum Red Metal5, Innenlager Token, Schnellspanner KCNC, Pedale Exustar E-PM25 (268g)
Sattelstütze wird durch KCNC Ti Pro Lite ersetzt und Lenker durch Easton MonkeyLite CNT SL

Gruss Daniel


----------



## aggressor2 (13. November 2010)

und was kam bei der gewichtssparerei am ende raus, gewichtsmäßig?


----------



## Panther79 (13. November 2010)

Hi
wenn ich die restlichen teile habe kann ich mehr sagen. es fehlen noch Lenker, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme
Stock gewicht war 12.7kg und anschliessend dürfte es um 11kg sein.
Gruss Daniel


----------



## divergent! (13. November 2010)

schönes teil, mir persönlich würde es mit ner schwarzen gabel noch mehr gefallen


----------



## GTdanni (13. November 2010)

Schönes Rad, sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. 

Aber die Flaschenhalter sind ja ein Witz, da ist also immer Camelbak angesagt. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Panther79 (13. November 2010)

divergent! schrieb:


> schönes teil, mir persönlich würde es mit ner schwarzen gabel noch mehr gefallen


Danke, die grau/silberne war leider dabei, aber wenn ich was gefunden habe das mir gefällt und dann noch leicht ist wird sie an mein anderes Bike geschraubt.



GTdanni schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, sowas könnte ich mir auch vorstellen.
> 
> Aber die Flaschenhalter sind ja ein Witz, da ist also immer Camelbak angesagt.
> 
> Cu Danni


 
Danke, mir hat der Rahmen auf anhieb gefallen, und in den USA kann man sich das Bike auch leisten.
Erstaunlicher weise halten die Topeak die Flasche recht fest. weiteres kann ich heute abend sagen nach der ersten ausfahrt.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## divergent! (13. November 2010)

zur not kannste die gabel ja erstmal umlackieren.

daß der flaschenhalter die flasche hält ist klar....aber deine schneidezähne in der ahaedkappe, die du verlieren wirst wenn du in buckeligen geläuf versuchst die flasche rauszuziehen, wird dir den grund für die erfindung des kamelsacks auf unergründliche weise in einer art geistesblitz einhämmern die dir noch nie vorgekommen ist


----------



## TigersClaw (13. November 2010)

Hat das Marathon am Oberrohr eine Aufnahme für nen Flaschenhalter, oder is das Eigenbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panther79 (13. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hat das Marathon am Oberrohr eine Aufnahme für nen Flaschenhalter, oder is das Eigenbau?


 
wenn man es so bestellt ist er schon dran aber es gibt auch eine Version ohne den am Oberrohr.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## TigersClaw (13. November 2010)

Gut zu wissen. Ist ein 2010er Modell oder? Sowas brauch ich auch


----------



## esp262 (13. November 2010)

hier meine kleine gt sammlung

GT Ruckus dirtbike
GT Avalanche ich mein sogar ein LE von 1996
GT Palomar von 1998
GT LTS 98er???
GT Avalanche Pro von 2008
GT Backwoods von 1994


----------



## Panther79 (13. November 2010)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen. Ist ein 2010er Modell oder? Sowas brauch ich auch


 
Ja ist ein 2010 Modell ich habs bei www.schwagstores.com Bestellt, leider haben die nicht alles Online aber einfach mal danach Fragen. 
Mein Mongoose für Moab 2011 hab ich auch schon dort vorbestellt. dieses hier http://www.mongoose.com/usa/usaeng/mtn/Products/Mountain-Urban/Details/2773-M10BOOTE-BootR-Team
Ein Fury ist mir etwas zu teuer

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Panther79 (14. November 2010)

Hier noch ein Aktuelles Bild von meinem 2009 Force




Gruss Daniel


----------



## divergent! (14. November 2010)

ihr mit euren minibildern





so geht das, dann erkennt man auch was.

ps...bis auf den hässlichen sattel ein hübsches gerät


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. November 2010)

Das schwarze Force gefällt mir, nzr die weisse Gabel nicht. So ähnlich wird mein Sanction auch bald aussehen


----------



## mani.r (14. November 2010)

sehr schönes force. 
auch das marathon gefällt mir sehr gut bis auf die gabel.


----------



## Bullfighter (28. November 2010)

Hallo
Wollte mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Zaskar LE zeigen.
Da das Strike nur für die City ist habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit dieses 96er Zaskar hier im Bikemarkt gekauft.







Habe es noch ein bisschen verändert, momentan sieht es so aus:




verändert habe ich die Laufräder, Gabel, Pedale, Lenker, Schnellspanner und Vorbau. Der ist aber ein wenig zu lang geworden
Das ganze Bike wird aber nochmal komplett umgebaut auf XT 737 und dann bekommt es meine Freundin.
Weil ich mir einen schöneren Türkisen 93er Zaskar LE Rahmen gekauft habe. 
Dank Tomasius jetzt auch mit neuen Decals


----------



## Ekstralars (30. November 2010)

Mein 1992 Psyclone.

Gruss,
Martin


----------



## Kruko (30. November 2010)

Willkommen im Club der Verrückten

Sehr schönes Psyclone


----------



## Davidbelize (30. November 2010)

eins der ersten stunde........................schön.


----------



## Rennkram (19. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad für den Winter.
Steuersatz wird schwarz, Laufräder bin ich noch am Grübeln, sonst soweit fertig.


----------



## notsofast59 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, endlich ist es soweit und ich halte mein erstes Zaskar in Händen  der Vorbesitzer hat das Rad aus "Restteilen" zusammengebaut, da wird sich noch einiges ändern...
Jetzt hoffe ich auf ein wenig Hilfe!?Kann man anhand der Rahmennummer rausfinden ob das wirklich ein Zaskar LE ist?
Die Decals sind ja auch nicht Baujahrs Matching!
Gab es bei dem roten Rahmen eine bestimmte Decalfarbe?
Der Rahmen ist Baujahr 1995!!
Habe im Netz Blauweiße und Gelbweiße "all GT terra" Decals gefunden!
Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## Kruko (19. Dezember 2010)

Willkommen im Club. Decals sind die Originalen und das Baujahr ist 1996. Rahmennummer sagt Feb. 96

Einen Unterschied zwischen Zaskar und Zaskar LE hat es bis dahin noch nicht gegeben. Und nun wünsche Ich Dir viel Spaß mit dem Rad

@Rennkram

Schönes Psyclone, welches für mich für den Wintereinsatz zu schade wäre.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (19. Dezember 2010)

notsofast59 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, endlich ist es soweit und ich halte mein erstes Zaskar in Händen  der Vorbesitzer hat das Rad aus "Restteilen" zusammengebaut, da wird sich noch einiges ändern...
> Jetzt hoffe ich auf ein wenig Hilfe!?Kann man anhand der Rahmennummer rausfinden ob das wirklich ein Zaskar LE ist?
> Die Decals sind ja auch nicht Baujahrs Matching!
> Gab es bei dem roten Rahmen eine bestimmte Decalfarbe?
> ...



Your serial number shows that it was built in February of 1996 (first four digits) so it is a 1996 model year frame.  If it is a Zaskar LE it was originally purchased as a frame only because only the Zaskar was available as a complete bike in 1996.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Dezember 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @Rennkram
> 
> Schönes Psyclone, welches für mich für den Wintereinsatz zu schade wäre.



geht mir genauso 
ausserdem würde ich im schnee wirklich nicht mehr dauerhaft mit felgenbremsen rumfahren wollen.


----------



## Rennkram (20. Dezember 2010)

Ach, WD40 Dusche und gut ist


----------



## Kruko (20. Dezember 2010)

versus schrieb:


> ausserdem würde ich im schnee wirklich nicht mehr dauerhaft mit felgenbremsen rumfahren wollen.



Wenn ich an die Zeiten zurück denke. Mit der Mavic Ceramic hatte ich quasi ein ABS. Bremst, bremst nicht mehr, bremst, bremst nicht mehr und so weiter.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde jetzt diesen Thread mal mißbrauchen.
Ich bin gerade dabei mein weißes XCR 1000 aufzubauen. Leider hat der Rahmen keine Nummer. Er ist weiß mit weißer Schwinge und Scheibenbremsaufnahme.
Vielleicht hat ja einer von Euch einen alten Katalog und kann mir Baujahr und Ausstattung nennen.


----------



## spatzel (25. Dezember 2010)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die Zeiten zurück denke. Mit der Mavic Ceramic hatte ich quasi ein ABS. Bremst, bremst nicht mehr, bremst, bremst nicht mehr und so weiter.



Haha,genau!Mein Herr Gevatter hatte mal ein Scott Evolution(daß ihm dann leider geklaut wurde...)da waren die auch dran,und dann hats ihn im Schnee mal so dermaßen hingelegt weil da keinerlei Bremswirkung war und er halt immer schneller wurde, bis das Rad mal anfing zu schlingern....den Rest könnt ihr euch denken....Wir Kinder ham dann erst mal gelacht,als sich dann die Schneewolke legte sind wir halt doch mal hin,ob alles ok war....


----------



## thomasg2466 (25. Dezember 2010)

95er Zaskar with Bowtie Connection


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Dezember 2010)

Bunt, komische Sattelstellung, nicht wirklich meins.

In dem Sinne: frohes Fest euch allen


----------



## Kruko (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich find es gar nicht schlecht. Mehr Fotos wären nicht verkehrt


----------



## divergent! (26. Dezember 2010)

bis auf den sattel gefällts mir eigentlich richtig gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Dezember 2010)

ich finds hübsch. vielleicht mal am tag und von der richtigen seite fotografieren.


----------



## thomasg2466 (28. Dezember 2010)

ey leute, hier gehts um das foto selbst, classic gt in kombination mit classic chevy truck
nicht um mein xtr schaltwerk oder die position des sattels


----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2010)

Falsch, hier geht es um GT's.

Dein Truck ist nur schnödes Beiwerk


----------



## Matthias_M_M (28. Dezember 2010)

Performancebike!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Dezember 2010)

Sehr nett, würde ich so fahren wollen. Die Rahmen Farbkombi sieht richtig genial aus.


----------



## Matthias_M_M (28. Dezember 2010)

Klaro farblich sollte ein Radl schon passen bin ganz stolz das die Eggbeater und die Speichennippel passend zu den Schriftzügen auch dezent blau sind 

Aber vorallem muss ein Radl schnell sein, das ist es auf jedenfall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2010)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> ey leute, hier gehts um das foto selbst, classic gt in kombination mit classic chevy truck
> nicht um mein xtr schaltwerk oder die position des sattels



ein chevy truck ist natürlich ein denkbar guter hintergrund für ein zaskar, aber ein rad sollte nunmal von der antriebsseite her fotografiert werden und wenn sattel- / stellung nicht gefallen, dann wird das selbstverständlich geäussert. daran kannst du dich gleich gewöhnen 

ansonsten mehr rad zeigen, weniger photoshoppen - mit dem biken kannst du es dir erlauben


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2010)

Matthias_M_M schrieb:


> Performancebike!



nett! auch hier würde ein foto mit tageslicht deine farbgestaltung wohl noch deutlicher zeigen. hast du das bike mal an die waage gehangen?


----------



## Matthias_M_M (29. Dezember 2010)

versus schrieb:


> nett! auch hier würde ein foto mit tageslicht deine farbgestaltung wohl noch deutlicher zeigen. hast du das bike mal an die waage gehangen?




..ja war schon spät am Abend, momentan geht außerdem die Sonne relativ früh unter wenn i daheim bin ist es schon dunkel 

..aber stimmt schon draussen bei Sonnenschein kommen die Farben besser rüber aber das Foto welches ich dazu habe wollte i ned posten da einige Teile am Radl nimma aktuell sind..

So wie es fahrbereit dasteht (also Pedale, Flaschenhalter, Tacho..) auf der Digitalwaage genau 9,9 kg

..finde es ok weil bei dem Zaskar ist es halt ein Spagat zwischen Leichtbau und Fahrtauglichkeit/Stabilität. Aufgrund des Rahmengewicht wirst du es nie zu einem Superleichtgewicht schaffen aber gute (leichte) Komponenten machen dennoch Sinn allerdings nicht um jeden Preis. Am Ende zählt nur der Fahrer


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Januar 2011)

Urlaub und dann jeden Tag raus.
Gestern im Nachbarort den sogenannten "Trompetersprung" besucht.
Mein GT Outpost in endlich umgebauten Zustand mit neuer Bremsanlage (Avid Single Digit 5), 
anderem Cockpit (Syntace Vektor DH 700er mit 90er F139-Vorbau mit Procraft-
Vorbauadapter 1") und Procraft Sattelstütze mit 2-Schrauben.
Eins sage ich euch, die Ice-Spiker Pro sind echt eine wahnsinns Investition gewesen.
Leider ist das Schnee an den Felgen, aber wären die Felgen auch weiß... hmm, mal weiter 
überlegen.


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2011)

MUD´doc schrieb:


> Urlaub und dann jeden Tag raus.
> Gestern im Nachbarort den sogenannten "Trompetersprung" besucht.
> Mein GT Outpost in endlich umgebauten Zustand mit neuer Bremsanlage (Avid Single Digit 5),
> anderem Cockpit (Syntace Vektor DH 700er mit 90er F139-Vorbau mit Procraft-
> ...



Dann wünsche ich all Zeit gute Fahrt und viel Spaß damit. 

Mal sehen, wann Du das nächste GT in den Fingern hast.


----------



## MUD´doc (5. Januar 2011)

Ich kann dir nur sagen, das Outpost in knappe 20 Minuten wieder!
Muß noch den letzten Urlaubstag ausnutzen und die Sonne scheint.
Bis Freitag!


----------



## mzaskar (5. Januar 2011)

Hier ist meines ..... (mal wieder)









Bin nur unschlüssig wegen der Gabel ....... ob Starr oder Marzocci Atom Z2, die ich noch in der Garage liegen habe .....





PS: Bilder mit einem besseren Hintergrund folgen noch ....


----------



## TTESpeedy (5. Januar 2011)

Ich stelle Euch mein Bike auch gerne vor:
Am besten gleich mal ein paar Bilder !


















Grüsse aus der Schweiz

Dani


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Januar 2011)

Sehr schönes Marathon! Bis auf die Hörnchen, sind für mich am Rizer immer noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Aber die Griffe sind wirklich klasse! 

Klasse Ständer!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2011)

Joah sehr schönes Marathon. Mal schaun wanns Fotos von meinem gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2011)

TTESpeedy schrieb:


> Ich stelle Euch mein Bike auch gerne vor:
> Am besten gleich mal ein paar Bilder !
> 
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club und viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss. Es wird Dir sicherlich viel Freude bereiten.


----------



## TTESpeedy (5. Januar 2011)

Wohl wahr dieses Bike ein Geschoss zu nennen ( nicht gelogen )

Ich bin 1.80 gross 65 Kg schwer, starke Schenkel
Also rein körperlich eine reine Trettmaschine,

Doch der Kopf muss noch lernen das Bike fahren zu lassen wenns mal bei einem schnellen Singletrail zur Sache geht !  

Gruss 

Dani


----------



## mountymaus (5. Januar 2011)

Tja, da bleibt nur eins...
...Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit...

Willkommen und viel Spaß!!


----------



## TTESpeedy (5. Januar 2011)

es geht auch meistens besser bei einem gewissen Tempo, aber Ihr wisst ja 
( der inner Schweinehund und so ) !
Aber es ist schön wenn man merkt das es mit einem Profi-Bike auch um ein vielfaches einfacher geht über die Trails zu pflügen !

Gruss

Dani


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Januar 2011)

1,80m und 65 Kg -  

Du armer Kerl! Das ist ja stark untergewichtig!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Januar 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> 1,80m und 65 Kg -
> 
> Du armer Kerl! Das ist ja stark untergewichtig!



Aber echt mal. Ich hätte da 10 kg kostenlos in gute Hände abzugeben


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Aber echt mal. Ich hätte da 10 kg kostenlos in gute Hände abzugeben



Nicht nur Du


----------



## TTESpeedy (5. Januar 2011)

viel Power braucht nicht viel platz
das 10 kg-Angebot würde ich gerade noch so annehmen
aber wenn ich diesen Zaubers mächtig wäre,
könnte ich mir noch viel mehr solch schöne Bikes leisten !

Gruss

Dani


----------



## lyteka (5. Januar 2011)

TTESpeedy schrieb:


> es geht auch meistens besser bei einem gewissen Tempo,



... jupp, wenn man steht, kann man umkippen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (5. Januar 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> ... jupp, wenn man steht, kann man umkippen



mit ein wenig übung kann man auch stehen bleiben


----------



## Onegear (5. Januar 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hier ist meines ..... (mal wieder)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mmmmhhhh lecker...Middleburn  schönes Arbeitstier dein Zassi! Könnt mal wieder NevrDull vertragen


----------



## versus (6. Januar 2011)

TTESpeedy schrieb:


> Ich bin 1.80 gross 65 Kg schwer, starke Schenkel
> Also rein körperlich eine reine Trettmaschine,
> 
> Doch der Kopf muss noch lernen das Bike fahren zu lassen wenns mal bei einem schnellen Singletrail zur Sache geht !



klingt nach gümmeler, der sich für den winter ein mtb zugelegt hat 

über welche trails fährst du denn so?

bei dem flaschenhalter frage ich mich, bzw. die marathon-besitzer, ob da die flasche nicht rausfällt, wenn mal steil und ruppig bergab geht


----------



## TTESpeedy (7. Januar 2011)

Was ist ein Gümmeler ? Ich bin mit dem Bike-Slang nicht so vertraut
( falls das ein Rennvelofahrer sein soll, Fehlanzeige das ist nicht mein Ding )

Ich fahre eigentlich schon länger Bike, nur das ich bis jetzt mit einem 
300  Fulli Kaufhaus-Panzer unterwegs war.( darum die starken Schenkel   )

Was fahre ich für Trails ?
Am liebsten fahre ich bergab, es darf auch sehr steil, steinig und wurzlig sein !

der Flaschenhalter ist auch nur für Kurzstrecken gedacht, fürs Gröbere muss dann schon ein Camelbag hinhalten !

Gruss Dani


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2011)

hallo dani

genau, ein gÃ¼mmeler ist ein rennradfahrer. ich ging davon aus, dass  du schweizer bist.

 mit einem 300â¬-bike steil und felsig bergab klingt mutig ;-)

 wo in der schweiz bist du denn unterwegs?


----------



## TTESpeedy (7. Januar 2011)

Das ist schon so das ich Schweizer bin !

Doch die Kaufhaus-Bikes sind in Deutschland halt doch noch ein wenig günstiger.

Das Übelste was der Panzer aushalten musste war eine Titlis-Abfahrt !
Bei solchen Abfahrten merkt man dann doch das der Schutzengel auf dem Rucksack sitzt, und wie göttlich es jetzt mit einem Edelhobel wie das Marathon ist einen Berg hinab zu donnern !

Ich bin meistens in der Nordwestschweiz unterwegs Basel-Land, Aargau, Solothurn.

Da wir aber hier nicht so viele Abfahrten haben muss mann halt mal eine Gondelfahrt in höhere Gefilde unternehmen !

Grus 
Dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2011)

Wie, Gondelfahrt? Das Marathon ist doch gerade dazu da, auch hoch zu radeln.

Für nur runter nimmt man sowas:


----------



## TTESpeedy (7. Januar 2011)

Da hast Du schon recht Tigers Clow

und genau die Strecken für das dein Bike gebaut ist müsste ich immer sehr weit fahren !

Ich habe schon das richtige Bike für meine Gegend !

Und darum greife ich dann gerne auf die Gondel zurück, dass ich nicht noch viel Zeit verschwende den Berg hinauf zu gurken, wenn ich mal wohin fahre !

Das soll aber nicht heissen das ich mich scheue einen Hügel hoch zu kraxeln !

Gruss
Dani


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Januar 2011)

Naja, der Tiger hat auch nicht die Alpen vor der Tür
Ich muß ja immer ein bisschen schmunzeln wenn ich das Bike sehe, aber Dein Downhill Panzer ist schon schick.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Naja, der Tiger hat auch nicht die Alpen vor der Tür
> Ich muß ja immer ein bisschen schmunzeln wenn ich das Bike sehe, aber Dein Downhill Panzer ist schon schick.



Ney das nich, aber ich hab ein Auto mit viel Platz und nicht weit bis zum Haaz 

TTEShitty, muss diese Verunstaltung meines Namens sein? 

BTT: Was seh ich da nettes im Fotoalbum:






Mehr Infos vom Besitzer bitte


----------



## mani.r (7. Januar 2011)

Hier die Infos die ich bis jetzt habe:

Ist heute gekommen.
Rahmengewicht 4,1kg
Hammerschmidtmontage ohne Fräsen oder etwas anderes problemlos möglich. Tretlager und ISCG sind eh Plan und in Toleranz - war nicht anders zu erwarten.
Die Hammerschmidt lässt sich auch gut mit einem Shimano Hebel schalten.

Gewicht liegt bei 17,2kg mit 180er Talas, Hammerschmidt, Saint und 2,35er Nevegals. Für den Park kommen die Excavtor drauf und eine "normale" Sattelstütze.

Bin heute nur eine kleine Tour gefahren. Lässt sich noch relativ gut den Berg rauftreten wenn man bedenkt wofür das Bike gemacht wurde. Der Sitzwinkel ist aber schon sehr flach. Mit der Talas geht es aber.
Hätte ich so gut nicht ewartet und war etwas überrascht.
Runter ist es ein "richtiger" Freerider. Vorne nicht zu tief, lässt sich leicht nach oben ziehen und hat Reserven ohne Ende. Konnte aber noch keine großen Sprünge damit machen. Fühlt sich alles in allem einfach guuuut an. Der Park wird zeigen was es wirklich kann. Fühlt sich spritziger an wie das DHi (wen wundert´s??)

Leider war ich am Ende der Testfahrt auch enttäuscht. Der Dämpfer hat den Geist aufgegeben. Keine Zugstufe mehr. Muss der X6 in Coil rein bis der Evolver wieder da ist. Mit dem Evolver geht es eh sehr eng zu und passt nur in einer Position und dann auch noch mit der Feile bearbeitet. Vielleicht suche ich nach einer Alternative...

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter an.

Soweit so gut.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2011)

Haste die Fox selbst eingebaut oder war sie von Haus aus drin? Sehr geiles Teil ... möchte jemand mein DHi kaufen?


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2011)

TTESpeedy schrieb:


> Das ist schon so das ich Schweizer bin !
> 
> Doch die Kaufhaus-Bikes sind in Deutschland halt doch noch ein wenig günstiger.
> 
> ...



ah, ich nahm an, dass rennradler in der ganzen schweiz gümmeler sind. da ich kein schweizer bin, muss ich halt glauben was man mir so erzählt


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ney das nich, aber ich hab ein Auto mit viel Platz und nicht weit bis zum Haaz



wie muss ich mir denn den einsatz des dhi im harz vorstellen (war noch nie da)?

bikepark mit shuttlen und runterbrettern, oder fährst du dort touren mit dem teil?

gerade fällt mir ein, dass du für touren in groben geläuf ja noch ein sanction hast, gell?


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Januar 2011)

Es gibt im Harz schon richtig g.... Downhills, z.B. den Wurmberg runter, oder halt Bikepark. Nur mochte ich nicht mit son Teil rauffahren müssen. Aber es gibt ja sogar im Harz Seilbahnen


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Es gibt im Harz schon richtig g.... Downhills, z.B. den Wurmberg runter, oder halt Bikepark. Nur mochte ich nicht mit son Teil rauffahren müssen. Aber es gibt ja sogar im Harz Seilbahnen



das glaube ich! ich habe leider keinen vertrag mit dh, finde aber die bikes schon immer geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (7. Januar 2011)

Naja Verträge, die Leute da lachen immer heftig wenn ich als Bremse mit meinem LTS da auftauche.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Januar 2011)

Richtig, das DHi is fürn Bikepark, für Touren hab ich das Sanction 

Ich bin probeweise mit dem DHi auch schon hier oben ne Tour gefahren, ging ganz gut


----------



## Triplewanker (7. Januar 2011)

Hier meine Weihnachts- und Silvesterkreation. GT Edge AERO in Mini Chocolat-brown:
- Token Laufradsatz
- Continental GranPrix 4000
- Kris King Steuersatz gold
- Token Lenker (vorübergehend)
- Token Vorbau
- Token Sattelstütze
- Selle Italia Carbino Flow Sattel
- Sram red Schaltbremsgriffe
- Sram Force 2010 Schaltwerk und Umwerfer
- KCNC Schaltwerkröllchen mit Keramiklagern
- KMC X-10 SL gold
- Shimano Ultegra Kassette
- ControlTech Aero Bremsen
- FSA SL-K Ligth (53/39) Kurbel
- Easton EC90 Aero Gabel
- Jagwire Brems- Schaltzüge gold
- KCNC Kettenblattschrauben gold


----------



## TTESpeedy (8. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> TTEShitty, muss diese Verunstaltung meines Namens sein?



Nachträglich noch ein dickes *SORRY* an TigersClaw
Das war nicht meine Absicht !

Gruss
Dani


----------



## cleiende (8. Januar 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Marathon! *Bis auf die Hörnchen, sind für mich am Rizer immer noch sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.* Aber die Griffe sind wirklich klasse!
> 
> Klasse Ständer!



Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist das schon, aber auf langen Touren sehr hilfreich. Auf meinen Mehrtagestouren habe ich immer einen Satz alte, gekürzte Onzas dran (ähnlich den Stogies). Sieht vielleicht verboten aus, hilft aber bergauf ungemein.
Nach der Tour kommen die Dinger aber wieder ab und Griffe & Hebelage wandern 2cm nach aussen.


----------



## Kruko (8. Januar 2011)

Triplewanker schrieb:


> Hier meine Weihnachts- und Silvesterkreation. GT Edge AERO in Mini Chocolat-brown:
> - Token Laufradsatz
> - Continental GranPrix 4000
> - Kris King Steuersatz gold
> ...



Ist das erste Edge Aero, welches mir gefällt.


----------



## mani.r (10. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Haste die Fox selbst eingebaut oder war sie von Haus aus drin? Sehr geiles Teil ... möchte jemand mein DHi kaufen?



Die Fox war nicht drinnen. 
Ist eine 180er Talas R ohne extras mit 1 1/8 und ohne Kashima aber dafür auch noch vom  Preis ok und die Funtion passt auch.
Ist von freeborn.co.uk


----------



## versus (16. Januar 2011)

Triplewanker schrieb:


> Hier meine Weihnachts- und Silvesterkreation. GT Edge AERO in Mini Chocolat-brown:
> - Token Laufradsatz
> - Continental GranPrix 4000
> - Kris King Steuersatz gold
> ...



schöner aufbau! aber sag mal, bist du sicher, dass die vr-bremse so richtig montiert ist  ?
sieht seltsam aus und ich kann mir nicht so recht vorstellen, wie du damit enge radien fährst


----------



## Michaelmini (21. Januar 2011)

Mein 2 tes Peace
Diesmal ein 29er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (21. Januar 2011)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> Mein 2 tes Peace
> Diesmal ein 29er



Welche Größe ist das?


----------



## Michaelmini (22. Januar 2011)

Das ist L , was bis ende sattelrohr 51cm sind.
Der rahmen wurde wohl überarbeitet kein exzentertretlager mehr und deutlich schlechter geschweisst.
Aber ich hab es für 399 im angebot bekommen, da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## kingmoe (22. Januar 2011)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> Das ist L , was bis ende sattelrohr 51cm sind.
> Der rahmen wurde wohl überarbeitet kein exzentertretlager mehr und deutlich schlechter geschweisst.
> Aber ich hab es für 399 im angebot bekommen, da kann man nicht meckern



Danke, dann brauche ich mich nicht ärgern. Ich habe eins gesucht, aber nicht gefunden, dann habe ich den 29er mit ´nem Salsa-Rahmen aufgebaut und auf einmal wurden die grünen Peace bei badbikes für 385,- Taler rausgeklotzt...

Aber es wäre mir optisch eh zu klein gewesen, ich hätte bei deinem jetzt auch M getippt.

Aber für 400,- Euro ein geiles Rad, das wenig Wert verliert, wenn es mal wieder weg soll 

Schlecht geschweißt findet man bei Peace-Rahmen aller Generationen, da würde ich eher die Serienstreuung für verantwortlich machen


----------



## GTruni (22. Januar 2011)

Mein neustes GT, ist auch gleich das älteste...
Habe mir diese Woche ein GT Avalanche AL erstanden. 
Denke das stammt etwa aus dem Jahr 1993. 
Handgeschweisst, Alurahmen und Stahlgabel.





Heute abend sieht es so aus:




Habe Bremsen ersetzt und das Tretlager revidiert.
Die Felgen, das Steuerlager und neue Reifen folgen.
Das Ding wiegt zur Zeit ca. 9,7 kg.

Möchte das Bike in ein Singlespeed umbauen.
Einsatzgebiet: leicht hügeliges Mittelland, Arbeitsweg, Forstautobahn.
Kann mir jemand mit dem Übersetzungsverhältnis helfen?
Habe vorn ein 36-er Kranz, was brauche ich hinten?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2011)

17er Ritzel brauchste.


----------



## schallundrauch (23. Januar 2011)

Kleine Frage, die 9,7 kg aber so wie es dasteht, also ohne Pedale, Kette..., oder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTruni (23. Januar 2011)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Kleine Frage, die 9,7 kg aber so wie es dasteht, also ohne Pedale, Kette..., oder?!



Ja, das Gewicht ist so wie auf dem Bild.
Kette, Kranz & Pedalen kommen dazu.
Dafür gibts noch leichtere Reifen, dito Sattel und die Kasette kommt noch weg.


----------



## alf2 (23. Januar 2011)

Ist zwar noch kein bike, soll aber eines werden.

Nachdem mein Sanction immer schwerer wird, habe ich mir überlegt mir was leichteres aufzubauen. Von meinem IDXC (Vorgänger vom Sensor) hab ich mich getrennt, da es mir zu XC-Lastig war. Habe länger über ein Force nachgedacht, aber die 69 Grad Lenkwinkel waren mir zu krass. Deshalb jetzt Sensor mit Pike. Sollte auf 68 Grad kommen. Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## ohneworte (23. Januar 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch kein bike, soll aber eines werden.
> 
> Nachdem mein Sanction immer schwerer wird, habe ich mir überlegt mir was leichteres aufzubauen. Von meinem IDXC (Vorgänger vom Sensor) hab ich mich getrennt, da es mir zu XC-Lastig war. Habe länger über ein Force nachgedacht, aber die 69 Grad Lenkwinkel waren mir zu krass. Deshalb jetzt Sensor mit Pike. Sollte auf 68 Grad kommen. Bin schon gespannt.



Sensor mit Pike, na das wird ja mal interessant!


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2011)

Hoffentlich macht der Rahmen das mit. Wäre da ein Force nicht besser gewesen?


----------



## alf2 (23. Januar 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Hoffentlich macht der Rahmen das mit. Wäre da ein Force nicht besser gewesen?



Die Frage hat mich auch beschäftigt. Der Rahmen wirkt aber ganz robust und die Steuerrohrverschweißung wirkt ziemlich ähnlich der beim Force. Einzig der Steuersatz ist lediglich integriert.

Ich hab den Sensor-Rahmen noch mit Rahmen von Specialized und Trek verglichen und was das bei GT an Material aufgebracht ist, findet sich bei anderen Marken noch nicht mal eine Klasse drüber (der Sensor Rahmen spielt gewichtsmäßig z.B. in der Liga vom Specialized Enduro, die Wandstärken sind auch ähnlich). Deshalb mach ich mir da keine so großen Sorgen. Vor allem weil der Einsatz dennoch eher gemäßigt sein wird, für die groben Sachen gibst ja das Sanction.

Auf die Idee gebracht, haben mich die 2011er Specialized bikes. Die bieten alle ihre bikes unter dem Titel evo mit längeren Gabeln an. Z.B. Speci Epic als Evo mit 120mm vorne statt 100mm.

Die Einbauhöhe ist gerade mal 2cm höher. Bei 80mm Gabeln in Retrobikes macht sich keiner Gedanken. Sollte das Ding unfahrbar werden, habe ich noch eine Recon im Keller liegen.


----------



## TigersClaw (23. Januar 2011)

Na denn sind wir auf den Aufbau gespannt. Es dürfte interessant werden.


----------



## gt87 (25. Januar 2011)

Mein Eigenbau, das GT I-Drive 5 3.0 (Rahmen) und XT Ausstatung.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (26. Januar 2011)

Ist das eine Lyric? Is die nich nen bissl lang? Da´zu auch noch ne gekröpfte Sattelstütze mit weit hinten montiertem Sattel?


----------



## alf2 (26. Januar 2011)

gt87 schrieb:


> Mein Eigenbau, das GT I-Drive 5 3.0 (Rahmen) und XT Ausstatung.



Wenn du eine 160er Gabel in einen Rahmen mit 125mm FW einbaust, brauch ich mir um meine Pike keine Sorgen mehr zu machen.
Schöner Aufbau im Übrigen!


----------



## gt87 (26. Januar 2011)

Danke für das Lob, ich liebe diesen Rahmen und jetzt das komplette bike ,von der Geometrie ist es mit der Gabel echt Klasse 2Step Vers. (auf 115mm absenkbar)  das Bike hatte mal eine, manitou super splice 100-130mm berg auf wie berg ab lässt es sich gut halten,  doch das mit dem sattel un der stütze will ich noch ändern, den wie ihr es gemerkt habt sieht es noch nicht so toll aus.

LG maik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hornetking (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Lese schon länger mit und finde dieses Forum sehr informativ und interessant. Hatte mal ein LTS und STS und daher unsterblich mit GT verbunden. Leider war ich so blöd und hab beide verkauft - grosser Fehler.

Jetzt hätte ich die Gelegenheit auf ein Zassi Modell 95 bb mit kompletter XTR 950 Ausstattung - ist nicht gerade das gepflegteste Bike aber kann man ja polieren etc.

Meine Frage an die Profis: Wieviel würdet ihr dafür ausgeben bzw. wieviel ist dieses Rad noch wert....

Ihr würdet mir sehr in meiner Entscheidung helfen - bei Abschluss des Deals würde es natürlich Fotos geben...

Vielen Dank

LG Robert


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2011)

Fragen wir doch einfach mal umgekehrt. Was sollst Du denn für das Rad bezahlen?? Welche Teile sind außer der XTR noch verbaut (Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau etc)??


----------



## hornetking (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau, Steuersatz, Pedale, Sattel sind irgendwelche Billigteile (hab selber nur die Fotos gesehen - Treffen nächste Woche) - er würde gerne 450 Taler haben wollen....

ciao


----------



## hornetking (27. Januar 2011)

Ah ja Suntour Gabel...


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2011)

Preis sollte bei entsprechendem Zustand der XTR und einem Riss- und dellenfreien Rahmen passen. Ich würde aber aufgrund der Billigteile noch versuchen den Preis etwas zu drücken. Viel Glück


----------



## hornetking (27. Januar 2011)

Na klar - werde ich sowieso probieren. Die Billigteile kommen dann sowieso runter - im Prinzip gehts ja nur um den Rahmen bzw. die XTR.

Aber das muss man sich live ansehen - wer weiss man da noch alles entdeckt (Risse, Dellen).

Und ich denke in Österreich sind solche alten Teile teurer wie bei euch - wer hat bei unserer geringen Einwohnerzahl schon ein Zaskar gefahren?! Werden nicht so viele sein denk ich mal....

Wenns klappte werde ich mich umsehen nach syncros Teilen und einen Chris King (hatte ewig einen rumliegen und dann verkauft ich Idiot) - welche Gabel könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Die Suntour passt nicht dazu...

ciao


----------



## Kruko (27. Januar 2011)

Dann benutze einfach mal die Suchfunktion. 

z. B.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=486422

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=478302


----------



## ChriZz2911 (29. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

bin ganz neu hier, also erstmal ein freundliches "Servus" in die Runde.
Hatte früher schon verschiedene GT´s und bin jetzt mit einem Zaskar Expert 2010 wieder eingestiegen. Dachte ich präsentier euch mal das gute Stück. 

Weiß kein besonders gutes Bild, aber das Bike dürfte wohl allen bekannt sein. Bislang ist alles im Original zustand bis auf die Pedale und die sind nur ne kurzfristige Lösung.
Hoffe es gefällt 
LG
ChriZz2911


----------



## Kruko (29. Januar 2011)

Hy und willkommen im Club,

ich bin schon gespannt auf bessere Bilder 

Ich wünsch Dir aber schon jetzt viel Spaß hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (29. Januar 2011)

dies ist nicht meins aber es gehört einfach hier hin ein GT Fury
















folgende teile sind verbaut soweit ich weis:

Rahmen: Gt Fury Carbon Custom 

Dämpfer: Fox DHX RC4 2011 mit Titanfeder

Federgabel: Fox 40 FIT RC2 2011 Kashima Coat

Laufräder: Mavic Deemax Ultimate

Reifen:
vo. Maxxis Minon 2.5 front super tacky
hi. Maxxis Minon 2.5 front 3C

Kasette: Sram Red OG 1090 10-Speed 

Wechsel-Schalthebel: Sram X.0 blue

Kurbel: Race Face Deus FR blue

Tretlager: Chris King

Bremsen: Sram X.0 mit Magura Disc

Lenker: Chromag OSX blue

Vorbau: Hope 

Steuersatz: Cane Creek Angle Set 1°

Griffe: ODI Ouri

Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite

Sattel velo.com

Diverse blaue + schwarze Titanschrauben

Pedalen: NC-17 Sudpin

16,8kg


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Januar 2011)

Also in der originalen Lackierung mag ich das Ding ja wirklich gern - aber so wirkt es irgendwie etwas "pummelig".


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2011)

zum thema plastik habe ich auch noch neue bilder (leider wieder nur handy) meiner tarnkappe:











noch eins von unterwegs


----------



## Kruko (30. Januar 2011)

Schön geworden 

Aber da ist ja gar kein rot elox dran


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. Januar 2011)

Sieht gut aus versus!


----------



## versus (30. Januar 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön geworden
> 
> Aber da ist ja gar kein rot elox dran



zu flüchtig mein lieber 

man werfe den geneigten blick auf die bremsgriffe und die hülse an der pedalachse 

auf der anderen seite gäbe es dann noch die deckel an den bremskolben (juicy ultimate mit elixir cr carbon hebeln) zu sehen.

ich habe echt überlegt, ob ich nicht lieber eine ganz schwarze bremse suche, aber leicht sollte sie sein und die avid ist mir sehr günstig angeboten worden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (31. Januar 2011)

Die Elixierhebel habe ich schon gesehen. Man ist aber wesentlich mehr Rot von Dir gewohnt


----------



## planetsmasher (31. Januar 2011)

tja mein lieber Volker,

mein Neid ist dir gewiss. Ziemlich genau so hätte meines auch aussehen sollen (bis auf die übertriebene Anhäufung roter Parts ).
Momentan siehts nicht so aus als ob das heuer noch was werden würde. 

Also Thumbs-Up für den Stealthbomber


der Wingman


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die Elixierhebel habe ich schon gesehen. Man ist aber wesentlich mehr Rot von Dir gewohnt



ja aber im sichtflug stört das glänzende rot etwas 



planetsmasher schrieb:


> tja mein lieber Volker,
> 
> mein Neid ist dir gewiss. Ziemlich genau so hätte meines auch aussehen sollen (bis auf die übertriebene Anhäufung roter Parts ).
> Momentan siehts nicht so aus als ob das heuer noch was werden würde.
> ...



 heuer??? wir haben erst januar!


----------



## Janikulus (31. Januar 2011)

ja, der schwarze Bomber gefällt mir auch sehr gut! (Ich hätte nur eine andere Kurbel genommen)


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> ja, der schwarze Bomber gefällt mir auch sehr gut! (Ich hätte nur eine andere Kurbel genommen)



danke. 

ich finde die kurbel passt sehr gut. das grau des schriftzuges ist ziemlich genau das der schriftzüge auf dem rahmen. zuerst wer eine 970er gruppe inkl. kurbel für den rahmen vorgesehen, aber die noir/X.0 kombi hat mir deutlich besser gefallen.


----------



## mountymaus (1. Februar 2011)

Sehr feines Gefährt Volker


----------



## Freeride Benni (3. Februar 2011)

So,

da hier im Forum viel zu wenig Force Modelle sind, kommt jetzt eins von mir  :

Hab mir das Rad aus größtenteils gebrauchten Teilen aufgebaut. Steht gut da. Kam bis jetzt aber erst ein Mal zum testen - ist ja auch erst seit gestern fertig! 

Kurz nen paar Details zum Rad:
- GT Force '09er Rahmen
- Fox 32 '10er Modell
- Man beachte die weiße x.9 - Reihe! 
- 760mm Lenker für ordentlich Traktion
- FSA Carbon Kurbel
- XT Naben mit DT Swiss 455 Felgen

Am Gewicht möchte ich noch etwas verbessern, u.a. mit einem leichten Ritzel und Kette, sowie Leichtschläuchen und Titanschnellspannern. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2011)

Nett. Aber der Lenker ist für das Rad viel zu breit. Selbst an meinem Sanction fahre ich nur einen 710er.


----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2011)

Schick anzusehen. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## Freeride Benni (3. Februar 2011)

Der Lenker ist genau richtig!

Der Trend geht zu immer breiteren Lenkern, am DHler fahre ich 800mm.
Entscheiden tut es am Ende eh jeder für sich. Aber an einem Enduro / Allmountainbike finde ich das ganz normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (3. Februar 2011)

Mit dem Trend ist es ja immer so eine Sache...

Das Force ist aber ganz schön geworden.
Lenker fände ich auch zu breit. Fahre an meinem Force 680, am Sanction 710 und am Ruckus habe ich ihn von 780 auf 740 gekürzt.

Gewicht ca?


----------



## Bayer (6. Februar 2011)

so jetzt darf ich hier auch mitspielen.
hab gestern mein Rad aufgebaut. Vielen Dank Meiks Bikes für die Unterstützung


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2011)

Bayer schrieb:


> so jetzt darf ich hier auch mitspielen.
> hab gestern mein Rad aufgebaut. Vielen Dank Meiks Bikes für die Unterstützung



Sehr schick  coole Farbe


----------



## Kruko (6. Februar 2011)

Sieht doch schick aus. Ich wünsche viel Spaß damit 

Eure Gegend ist wie gemacht für das Rad. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Sommer in der Zugspitzarena


----------



## cyclery.de (6. Februar 2011)

@Bayer: Sieht doch nach einem gelungenen Einstand aus


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Februar 2011)

Schickes Teil, nur der Vorbau wäre mir zu kurz. Sieht sehr gedungen aus.


----------



## daniel77 (6. Februar 2011)

Winterfahrrad:


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Februar 2011)

Cooles Zaskar. So eins hab ich auch, ebenfalls mit Starrgabel, Singlespeed.


----------



## mani.r (8. Februar 2011)

Das Sanction gefällt. 
Die Farbe finde ich Hammer. 
Meines sollte auch bald fertig werden. Fehlt nur noch die Gabel. 
Farbe ist "lila" aus 2009 - dafür wars günstig.

By the way - hat schon mal jemand die ISCG Tretlageraufnahme Upgegraded für die älteren Rahmen?
Kostenpunkt? 
Lieferbar in D-land?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. Februar 2011)

Lieferbar bei cyclery.de, Preis glaube ich mich an um die 140,- Eus zu erinnern.

Ich werde mein Sanction demnäxt auf einen 2010er Rahmen mit ISCG upgraden


----------



## hornetking (8. Februar 2011)

[qu. Ich würde aber aufgrund der Billigteile noch versuchen den Preis etwas zu drücken. Viel Glück[/quote]

Hi zusammen! So habs gekriegt für 250 Euronen - denke das ist ein Superpreis! Alles wurde schon zerlegt und gereinigt und die Billigteile werden getauscht. Fotos gibts dann wenns fertig ist....

Eine Frage hätte ich noch: Ich bräuchte noch Decals - hab mitgekriegt das "tomasius" der Richtige dafür ist aber er antwortet mir nicht. Habt ihr noch eine Bezugsquelle parat die Paypal und kreditkartenlos bezahlbar ist...?

Ciao Robert


----------



## Zaskar1998 (13. Februar 2011)

Na dann stell ich mal mein Zaskar hier rein .

Vieleicht gefällts ja jemanden .


----------



## Kruko (13. Februar 2011)

Wäre schade gewesen, wenn Du es nicht gezeigt hättest. Ist sehr schick geworden.


----------



## GTruni (13. Februar 2011)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem Avalanche AL (Jg. 93) 
- gekauft 17.1.2011 für 35 Euros
- umbau als Singlespeed
- erste Ausfahrt 13.2.2011

Fazit: Bike funktioniert, Biker K.O. ... ;-)


----------



## Queristmehr (14. Februar 2011)

geile bilder! ich nehm heut auch nochmal die cam mit! hab auch zuwachs bekommen! mein hase fährt jetz nen tequesta im flammenkleid! moin gibts mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (14. Februar 2011)

Hier mal mein Force Carbon.
Seit fast genau 6 Monaten in meinem Besitz und schon ätliche Hm und spaßige Touren hinter sich.
Immer noch unverändert - weils einfach passt.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Februar 2011)

Geniales Teil Mani.


----------



## mzaskar (14. Februar 2011)

schickes Teil 

immo bin ich auch am ueberlegen mir ein Plasterad (SC Nomad) or Alu (Helius AM) zu kaufen. Sehe ich das GT oben kommt eine Alte Liebe zum Vorschein, ich denke ich sollte mal beim GT Händler vorbei gehen


----------



## Werner Amort (15. Februar 2011)

triplewanker schrieb:


> hier meine weihnachts- und silvesterkreation. Gt edge aero in mini chocolat-brown:
> - token laufradsatz
> - continental granprix 4000
> - kris king steuersatz gold
> ...




porno


----------



## Sauerlandracer (15. Februar 2011)

... hier mein Zaskar LE


----------



## Speisequark (15. Februar 2011)

hallo bin total neu hier und ist auch mein erstes GT und wollt mir mal eure meinung abholen.


----------



## esp262 (15. Februar 2011)

lts hatte der nicht sonst roten hinterbau?

ansonsten sieht man eh wenig

magrua diess 11 aniversary oder wie das heisst ???


----------



## Speisequark (16. Februar 2011)

ja hinterbau war rot aber hab ich schwarz lackiert da er sehr unschön aussah (kratzer usw.) und das schwarz in schwarz find ich besser, ansonsten ja ist die HS 33 20 jahre edition. Weitere teile sind race face kurbeln, lenker, vorbau und komplett shimano slx,
sattel und laufräder kommen noch andere.


----------



## esp262 (17. Februar 2011)

hier mein lts 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV4SAUNySUA"]YouTube        - Best GT LTS Video EVER[/nomedia]


----------



## Rennkram (18. Februar 2011)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayer (18. Februar 2011)

morgen gehts auf in Süden, haben die Räder schon mal aufgeladen


----------



## Kruko (18. Februar 2011)

Das war aber ein Großeinkauf. Habt Ihr Mengenrabatt bekommen??

Viel Spaß im Italien


----------



## Onegear (19. Februar 2011)

@Rennkram: schickes Psyclone!
Falls du die 950er Kurbel irgendwann nicht mehr brauchst, weißt du ja, wem du sie schicken kannst 

Deine Judy wird übrigens Ende März ausgebaut und findet dann den Weg zu dir. Ich meld mich dann per PN!


----------



## epic2006 (19. Februar 2011)

Das Psyclone ist schon sehr schön, die drei Neon aber auch nicht zu verachten.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Februar 2011)

besser als die bomber geht nicht am psyclone.
traumhafte combi.


----------



## alf2 (19. Februar 2011)

Bayer schrieb:


> morgen gehts auf in Süden, haben die Räder schon mal aufgeladen


Hast du deine ganze Familie ausgestattet, oder fahren deine Freunde auch Sanction?
Hast du das bike eigentlich schon mal abgewogen?
Mich würde interessieren, ob es im Vergleich zu den ältern wie etwa meinem leichter geworden ist!


----------



## lyteka (19. Februar 2011)

Bayer schrieb:


> morgen gehts auf in Süden, haben die Räder schon mal aufgeladen





Das ist ja mal ´ne richtig geile "Zuladung"  
Hut ab und viel Spaß


----------



## GTdanni (19. Februar 2011)

Ich hoffe du hast mehr als 50Kg Stützlast.  

Das Kennzeichen ist auch Klasse! 

Cu Danni


----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2011)

Nicht nur das Kennzeichen, auch der Bus an dem die ganze Fuhre hängt ist ein Traum, Bluestar, hatte ich auch mal und hab ihn verkauft (vor ziemlich genau 10 Jahren und ich könnt immer noch).

Die Stützlast sollte bei 75kg liegen, oder waren es sogar 100? Zu lange her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

das sieht nach einer menge spass aus! irgendwann will ich auch mal so ein dh mopped ausprobieren!


----------



## alf2 (20. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> das sieht nach einer menge spass aus! irgendwann will ich auch mal so ein dh mopped ausprobieren!



Mit dh mopped liegst du beim Sanction falsch. Das fährt sich ziemlich gut bergauf. Anfangs muss man sich ein bisschen dran gewöhnen, dass alles ein bisschen behäbiger wird. Aber irgendwann ist das normal und fein. Mittlerweile ist das Sanction mein bike für alles, alle anderen stehen fast nur mehr rum!


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2011)

Ich weiß, schon wieder kein MTB! 

Endlich ist das GT Rennrad Nr.2 fertig:

12/96er GT Edge Red Anodized, RH 54 





















Bei +2°C in der Garage montiert. Jetzt warte ich nur auf frühlingshafte Temperaturen. 

Der Rahmen ist natürlich NOS! 

Und irgendwann werde ich auch mal wieder ein GT MTB posten. 
Das Frosted Red hätte es z.B. schon längst verdient.






Tom


----------



## redsandow (20. Februar 2011)

@tomasius
endlich fertig?aber sehr fein.


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Februar 2011)

Ist aber dann das langsamste GT.



















So ohne Kette und Pedale

Sehr schick, bis auf diesen hä..... Vorbau.


----------



## mountymaus (20. Februar 2011)

Ich finde das Edge ein sehr feines, gelungenes Rad...






Weiter so Tom!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (20. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön geworden Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Februar 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> Mit dh mopped liegst du beim Sanction falsch. Das fährt sich ziemlich gut bergauf. Anfangs muss man sich ein bisschen dran gewöhnen, dass alles ein bisschen behäbiger wird. Aber irgendwann ist das normal und fein. Mittlerweile ist das Sanction mein bike für alles, alle anderen stehen fast nur mehr rum!



Würde ich so unterschreiben. Ist bei mir nicht anders. Das Sanction gehört in die Klasse Enduro bis Light-Freeride, es geht damit einfach alles, und es macht alles einfach Spass 

Tom, das Edge gefällt. Trittst Du damit beim Velothon an?


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. Februar 2011)

Tom great looking bike but needs a curved fork.

Have just added this one... a 1994 NOS Edge fillet brazed steel frame out of Excel tubing.  Extremely light for steel.  Will probably go after it with a period correct DA 8 STI group.  Serial number indicates that it was the 49th steel frame from the Tech Shop.


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2011)

@all:

Danke! 

@GT-Sassy:

Kette und Pedale werden natürlich noch vor der ersten Probefahrt montiert. 

@TigersClaw:

Beim Velothon werde ich wahrscheinlich wieder mit dem Edge Ti antreten.

@bvarnfullagts:

I like this Kinesis straight fork. But if it's to stiff I'll upgrade it with a curved carbon fork. Let's wait and see!
Nice Edge you have!  My next race bike project is coming soon, too. It's that Reynolds National Team Amercia one. 

Tom


----------



## esp262 (20. Februar 2011)

wo gibts den so einen geilen hinterbau ständer ???? 




tomasius schrieb:


> Ich weiß, schon wieder kein MTB!
> 
> Endlich ist das GT Rennrad Nr.2 fertig:
> 
> ...


----------



## tomasius (20. Februar 2011)

Einfach mal nach PRO Fahrradständer suchen. Hier im Laden kostet er 19,95.

Tom


----------



## bvarnfullagts (21. Februar 2011)

tomasius schrieb:


> My next race bike project is coming soon, too. It's that Reynolds National Team Amercia one. Tom



Similar to this?


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> Mit dh mopped liegst du beim Sanction falsch. Das fährt sich ziemlich gut bergauf. Anfangs muss man sich ein bisschen dran gewöhnen, dass alles ein bisschen behäbiger wird. Aber irgendwann ist das normal und fein. Mittlerweile ist das Sanction mein bike für alles, alle anderen stehen fast nur mehr rum!



habe nicht gecheckt, dass das ein sanction ist 

ich habe vor kurzem bei einem mitarbeiter des schweizer gt vertriebs ein gelbes fury mit dem gleichen (blau eloxierten) farbkonzept gesehen und dachte das wären auch welche.

ich bin ja fast völlig von fullies weggekommen. liegt vielleicht auch am profil hier. meine normale feierabendrunde hat 600 steile hm am stück und da freut man sich über jedes fehlende pfund


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2011)

versus schrieb:


> habe nicht gecheckt, dass das ein sanction ist



Da merkt man, dass Du mehr mit dem Titan am Gange bist und hier nur noch selten vorbei schaust. Sonst hättest Du das Sanction ein paar Seiten vorher schon erblickt 

@ Tom

Viel Spaß mit dem roten Velo. Der silberne Lenker macht sich super am Edge. Und beim Vorbau brauchen wir hier nicht zu diskutieren


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2011)

das habe ich ja sogar noch gesehen, aber...

bei dem geilen wetter der letzten wochenenden, war ich v.a. mit dem renner unterwegs. die feierabendrunden werden meistens auf den ganz grossen rädern absolviert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2011)

Was für geiles Wetter?? Hier friert man sich fast sonst was ab  Und dann musste ich auch noch arbeiten


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was für geiles Wetter??



das hat sich seit sonntag auch wieder erledigt


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

Kleines update 





habe im Fundus noch eine Z2 Bomber gefunden


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2011)

Saustarker Aufbau, gefällt mir echt gut. Evtl. noch eine aktuelle XT-Kurbel, aber sonst passt die Mischung aus modernen und klassischen Teile perfekt.


----------



## oldman (27. Februar 2011)

@mzaskar
lass um himmels willen die middleburn dran!


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

einzig, die Reifen werden noch getauscht ( etwas schmaler  ) und der Sattel ( mein Hintern und der Flite passen nicht mehr zusammen  )


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2011)

@mzaskar:
Sehr sehr schön. Ein Fahr-Rad!

Und höre nicht auf die Nordlichter, bloss kein Hollowtech an diesen sehr alten Rahmen. 
Mann, was hat denn die Tigerkralle geraucht?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Februar 2011)

Garnix geraucht, bin absoluter Nichtraucher. Hab lediglich gedacht das is ne billige alte XT oder sowas. Middleburn ist natürlich genehmigt  

Bin halt kein wirklicher Klassik-Freund und kenn mich mit dem alten Zeug nicht gut aus.


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

ich abe noch eine sehr alte XTR im fundus ... habe mich aber für die Middleburn entschieden  da schon Kompakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. Februar 2011)

oldman schrieb:


> @mzaskar
> lass um himmels willen die middleburn dran!



Ja, die Middleburn ist FAST so schön wie eine 737.

Ansonsten schickes Zaskar!


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Februar 2011)

Einzig das moderne Design des Schaltwerks stört etwas den stimmigen Gesamteindruck. Aber sonst:  Hat halt jeder was zu meckern...


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2011)

Oh ja, das hatte ich übersehen! Eines der schönsten Schaltwerke der damaligen Zeit war das Sachs NewSuccess. Funzt 1A mit Shimano ist deutlich hochwertiger (allein die Oberfläche...).


----------



## mzaskar (27. Februar 2011)

Der Umwerfer ist noch Sachs  leider habe ich keines der Schaltwerke mehr


----------



## cleiende (27. Februar 2011)

Ebay

Mein Letztes geb ich nicht her.


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, die Middleburn ist FAST so schön wie eine 737.



du meinst sone billige alte XT 

sachs neos habe ich übrig. falls interesse und zeit (versand aus der schweiz dürfte nicht lohnen) kannst du dich gerne melden.

so eins (nicht das auf dem foto):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (1. März 2011)

Hoi Versus, danke für das Angebot  ich bin ebenfalls im Kanton ZH ansässig . Ich bleibe jedoch, hoffentlich bereue ich das nicht , bei der modernen Variante


----------



## hornetking (1. März 2011)

Hi Jungs!

So wie versprochen gibts Fotos von meinem Zassi - bis auf die Decals (in Arbeit) soweit fertig. Wird wieder für Meinungsverschiedenheiten sorgen:

Ein Mix aus alten und neuen Teilen - da ja wirklich jeder syncros und Thomson Parts hat (die absolut top sind) wollte ich mal was neues probieren und hab einige Ritchey Teile gewählt (die mir eigentlich auch immer unsymphatisch waren) aber sicher nicht schlecht sind.

Denke das Gesamtbike - das meine neue (alte) "Stadtschlampe" ist wirkt doch recht gelungen... zum Vergleich zwei alte Fotos im Kaufzustand...

Einziges Problem an der Sache: Ich krieg den XTR Umwerfer nicht perfekt hin - manchmal schaltet er zwei Gänge auf einmal bei einem Druck des Hebels - meiner Meinung nach ist der Umwerfer zu nah am Ritzel und mit der Verstellschraube bin ich schon ganz drinnen und bekomm so den Werfer nicht weiter runter. Hat irgendjemand einen Tipp parat?

Ciao Robert


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2011)

Evtl. passt die "Gangzahl" der Shifter nicht mit der Kasette zusammen (9-, 8fach + 7fach) oder die Systeme passen nicht zusammen (Sram-Shimano).
Ansonsten doch sehr schick mit den Ritchey Teilen.


----------



## hornetking (1. März 2011)

Danke!!!

Teile müssten eigentlich passen - 8fach Shifter und 8fach Kassette mit 32 Ritzel - müsste der Werfer noch packen. Sram Teile sind keine verbaut...

Ciao Robert


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2011)

Vielleicht hast Du ne falsche Kette oder die Züge sind zu lang, oder laufen nicht leicht genug


----------



## hornetking (1. März 2011)

Züge sind 1A verlegt - an die Kette hab ich auch schon gedacht...werd mir das noch mal genau angucken...

Danke!!!


----------



## hornetking (1. März 2011)

Aber HG Kette für HG Ritzel sollte doch eigentlich passen....? Werd trotzdem mal schauen...wer weiss


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. März 2011)

Die Ketten (7-,8-, 9- und 10fach) sind unterschiedlich breit.


----------



## versus (1. März 2011)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Hoi Versus, danke für das Angebot  ich bin ebenfalls im Kanton ZH ansässig . Ich bleibe jedoch, hoffentlich bereue ich das nicht , bei der modernen Variante



ha, das hatte ich gar nicht gesehen. gattikon - da hätte ich es dir ja per bike bringen können. der horgener bergtrail gehört zu meinen feierabendrunden und heimwärts fahre ich dann immer am weiher richtung sportplatz durch gattikon.

die moderne variante wirst du aus technischer sicht nie bereuen - höchstens aus optischer 

das schaltwerk werde ich wohl so schnell nicht mehr verbauen. falls du dich irgendwann umentscheidest kannst du dich ja melden.


----------



## hornetking (2. März 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Die Ketten (7-,8-, 9- und 10fach) sind unterschiedlich breit.


 
Ist mir schon klar - hab eine HG70 Kette für 6,7,8 fach mit 116 Gliedern links (was auch immer das links bedeutet?!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (2. März 2011)

Das ist evtl. schon Dein Problem, 7 und 8 fach Kette  haben eine unterschiedliche Dicke. Möglich das die Kette etwas am Ritzel "klebt" weil die Kette zu schmal ist


----------



## TigersClaw (2. März 2011)

Mein SSP-Zaskar, 8.5 kg wie auf dem Foto:







Steht übrigens zum Verkauf


----------



## hornetking (2. März 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Das ist evtl. schon Dein Problem, 7 und 8 fach Kette haben eine unterschiedliche Dicke. Möglich das die Kette etwas am Ritzel "klebt" weil die Kette zu schmal ist


 
Mmmmh - und warum steht dann auf der Packung für 6,7 und 8fach?

Eine HG91 wird auch betitelt für 7 und 8fach...oder bin ich doof?

Mal anders gefragt - welche Kette würdest du mir empfehlen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. März 2011)

Die passende, ich weiß ne blöde Antwort. Ich nehme immer Sram Ketten, die Unterscheiden zwischen 6, 7, 8, und 9fach. Und haben ein geniales Schloß.
Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem bei meinen Timberline (6fach). Die Kette blieb teilweise an der Kasette hängen. Kette war eine Allround für 6-8fach. Der Händler meines Vertrauen hat den Fehler mit der Kette schnell gefunden, daher weiss ich das es da Unterschiede in der Stärke/Breite gibt.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. März 2011)

KMC would work fine also. Their HG51, UG51 or Z models.


----------



## Kruko (4. März 2011)

So, mein Tuning am Force hat vorläufig ein Ende gefunden. Hier das Ergebnis: Meine Hängewaage sagt etwas von ehrlichen 13,95 KG Gesamtgewicht und das eigentlich mit für den Einsatzzweck leichten Teilen.













Die erste Ausfahrt hat es auch schon hinter sich. Funktioniert alles bestens. Eventuell werde ich noch die Kurbel gegen eine Race Face Atlas tauschen. Die gibt es ja auch in blau. 

Als kleine Variante habe ich aber auch noch das Innenlager von Hope im Kopf. Mit blauen Kettenblattschrauben von Token wäre dort unten zumindest noch ein kleiner Farbtupfer möglich. Mal schauen, was die Zeit so bringt. 

Mehr Bilder gibt es im Fotoalbum.


----------



## madoe (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

heute möchte ich euch mal mein Winter-Bike vorstellen.

Es ist ein GT Timberline FS, Baujahr 1998.

Na ja, im Laufe der Jahre habe ich so einiges Ersetzen müssen, u.a. Umwerfer, Zahnkranz, Sattel, Lenker und Vorbau.

Inzwischen nutzte ich es aber nur noch im Winter. Im Sommer bin ich mit einem Fully (eines anderen Herstellers unterwegs).


----------



## mountymaus (4. März 2011)

Da es vor ca. 1 1/2 Jahren das GT Force in Deutschland noch nicht in Größe S zu kaufen gab und ich nicht abwarten konnte, habe ich es mir wie ihr wisst in M gekauft. Es musste jetzt gehen... 





Es wurde zerlegt und aus dem www habe ich dann den Rahmen in S bekommen... 
Nun ist es fertig geworden...

Jetzt möchte ich mein "kleines" schwarzes präsentieren.
Bei herrlichem Wetter...
















Weitere Bilder findet ihr in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (4. März 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> So, mein Tuning am Force hat vorläufig ein Ende gefunden. Hier das Ergebnis: Meine Hängewaage sagt etwas von ehrlichen 13,95 KG Gesamtgewicht und das eigentlich mit für den Einsatzzweck leichten Teilen



Da allein die sattelstütze ja schon über ein halbes Kilo hat wirklich schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (4. März 2011)

Solch ein schwingendes GT Gefährt steht auf meiner Wunschliste ganz oben. 

Und streich endlich mal die Hecke grün, es wird Frühling. 

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (4. März 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


>



Kleiner Tip: die Räder sehen ohne Felgen-Decals viel geiler aus 

Und schmeiss die Supersonics weg, die halten nicht.

Ansonsten schönes Force.


----------



## lyteka (4. März 2011)

@ mountymaus + gt-heini

Schöne Bike´s


----------



## versus (5. März 2011)

schöne bikes ihr zwei! das macht lust auf ein aktuelles fully 




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und schmeiss die Supersonics weg, die halten nicht.



denkst du wirklich, dass jörg beratung bei reifenwahl braucht


----------



## TigersClaw (5. März 2011)

versus schrieb:


> denkst du wirklich, dass jörg beratung bei reifenwahl braucht



Keine Ahnung. Ich hatte die Dinger auch am Sanction, und meine Erfahrungen waren schlecht. Bei zwei Touren 5 Pannen sagen doch wohl alles.


----------



## Kruko (5. März 2011)

Ich habe mit dem MK SS keine Probleme. Ich hatte bisher am Force keinen Platten. Letztes Jahr war ich sogar damit in den Alpen. Nur wenn es dort richtig ruppig wurde, kam der Reifen an seine Grenzen. Ein neuer Satz Protection liegt hier aber schon bereit. Diese werden dann für meinen Alpencross im Juli montiert. Ich werde es dann auch mal schlauchlos probieren. Die Flow gibt es ja her und ich fange dadurch auch den Gewichtsunterschied zwischen SS und Protection auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. März 2011)

ich fahre susos (mk / sk) an 3 bikes und habe nirgends signifikant mehr defekte.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2011)

Ich habe keine Reifenprobleme mehr, seit ich wieder den Kenda Nevegal fahre 

Bin allerdings am überlegen, mal Minions zu testen. Die Hoffnung, das die neuen MKII 2.4 Protection rechtzeitig zur Saison kommen, hab ich schon aufgegegen, der wäre auch noch interessant gewesen.


----------



## mitch_buchannon (11. März 2011)

hier meine kleene wippe. tolles forum, danke! 




http://imageshack.us


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2011)

Und noch ein GT zum Rumstehen:





Noch völlig original. Aber der Plan fürs Personalisieren steht schon. Aktuelle Fotos dann beizeiten


----------



## mani.r (13. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und noch ein GT zum Rumstehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Marathon sieht ja in echt noch viel besser aus. 
Stand ganz lange auf meiner Liste der "haben will". Zumindest bis ich das Force von Cyclery gesehen habe. 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2011)

Danke. Es sieht real wirklich genial aus. Ans Force hab ich auch gedacht, aber würde sich für mich nicht lohnen, da ich schon das Sanction habe. Das Marathon soll es nur nach unten ergänzen, aber keinesfalls ersetzen.


----------



## mani.r (13. März 2011)

Mein Force sollte das Sanction ersetzen, allerdings war die Liebe dann doch zu groß. Ihr kennt es ja. 

Was soll den an dem Bike geändert werden? Im Großen und Ganzen passt es ja schon fast...


----------



## TigersClaw (13. März 2011)

Vieles:

Recon wird gegen schwarze Reba getauscht.
Läufräder von Felix bestehend aus Hope Pro II, CX-Ray, Alu-Nippel und ZTR Alpine, komplett in schwarz
Syntace P6 Fullcarbon Sattelstütze, leichte Sattelklemmschelle
XT oder XTR-Antrieb
Bremsen weiss ich noch nicht, evtl. eine 2011er Magura Marta
Lenker und Vorbau stehen auch noch nicht fest, vielleicht auch Syntace, Vorbau auf jeden Fall Alu, Lenker Carbon Flatbar
Sattel Selle SLR Kit Carbonio ist schon dran, nur noch nicht auf dem Foto.
Reifen Rocket Ron 2.1 oder Conti MK2 2.2 RS mit Milch
Unter 11 kg wären nicht schlecht, mal schaun obs geht.


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2011)

Der Aufbau hört sich lecker an. Ich würde nur bei dieser Art von Aufbau anstatt der Reba eine Sid verbauen. 

Mit Marathon hat es nach den Änderungen ja nicht mehr viel zu tun. Das wird eine Rennfeile


----------



## Cad2 (14. März 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich würde nur bei dieser Art von Aufbau anstatt der Reba eine Sid verbauen.



sehe ich auch so. passt doch wunderbar. schön leicht und passt damit zum bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2011)

Die Frage ist ob eine SID steif genug ist für einen 90kg Fahrer


----------



## Cad2 (14. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob eine SID steif genug ist für einen 90kg Fahrer



na klar, das schafft die schon. du willst damit ja nicht durch die gegend springen


----------



## Kruko (14. März 2011)

Dann dürftest Du auch keine Alpine-Felge verwenden, sondern eine Flow.

In meinem Xizang ist auch ein SID verbaut und den Einbau des Zahnstochers von damals habe ich bis dato nicht bereut. Wie groß sollen denn die Scheiben der Marta werden?? Falls Du nur eine 160 mm Scheibe vorne fahren willst, so ist die SID auf jeden Fall steif genug. Aber selbst bei der 180 mm Scheibe sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Cad2 (14. März 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Aber selbst bei der 180 mm Scheibe sollte es keine Probleme geben.



ich fahre eine sid race 2010 mit slx 180er scheibe. hab keine probleme damit. fährt sich wunderbar.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2011)

Scheiben sollen 180/160 werden, dann passt das.


----------



## argh (14. März 2011)

Endlich ist mein 92er Karakoram fertig:


----------



## ohneworte (14. März 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> ich fahre eine sid race 2010 mit slx 180er scheibe. hab keine probleme damit. fährt sich wunderbar.



Ich habe bei gleicher Scheibenkonfiguration selbst mit 100 Kg Lebendgewicht und der SID Worldcup keine Schwierigkeiten gehabt.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. März 2011)

Dann wird es wohl auf eine SID hinauslaufen. Mit Steckachse wird die schon funzen.


----------



## devil-lime (19. März 2011)

So, nach dem das Tretlager wieder i.o. ist, hier mein GT Xizang.
Es fährt sich wunderbar und mein Rücken freut sich.
ICh bin noch am überlegen, ob ich die Bremsen nochmal tausche, allerdings ist es für den Großstadtdschungel gedacht, da muss man schon heftig in die Eisen gehen. Jemand ne Idee für zupackende V-Brakes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (19. März 2011)

devil-lime schrieb:


> ... Jemand ne Idee für zupackende V-Brakes?



yepp,.... Avid Ultimates


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. März 2011)

Gibt es den wirklich eine Felgenbremse die der HS33 das Wasser reichen kann


----------



## tofu1000 (19. März 2011)

Das fragte ich mich auch gerade. HS22/33, Ceramic-Felgen und grüne Beläge ankern doch wirklich zuverlässig  (sind doch Ceramic-Felgen, oder?). Die DX V-Brake mit Ceramic-Belägen kommt da nicht ganz ran, obwohl die auch recht bissig ist.

Zeig doch mal bitte die Antriebsseite.


----------



## oliversen (19. März 2011)

Die HS33 ist in Sachen Performance sicher unerreicht. Ich glaube jedoch darum ging es dem Fragesteller nicht. Immerhin wird eine V-Brake gesucht die zupacken kann. Und da ist die Ultimate sicher vorne mit dabei.


----------



## devil-lime (20. März 2011)

oliversen schrieb:


> Die HS33 ist in Sachen Performance sicher unerreicht. Ich glaube jedoch darum ging es dem Fragesteller nicht. Immerhin wird eine V-Brake gesucht die zupacken kann. Und da ist die Ultimate sicher vorne mit dabei.



Genau, mir gefällt nur das schwarze "Kabel" am Unterrohr nicht, daher die Überlegung der V-Brake. Vielleicht baue ich vorne auch noch einen Umwerfer ran, wie früher
Hier die andere Seite.


----------



## cleiende (20. März 2011)

Äh, der Rahmen hat doch keinen Gegenhalter hinten. Du müsstest die Aussenhülle durchgehend verlegen was genauso aussähe. Dann vielleicht doch eine Leitungsführung unters OR kleben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (20. März 2011)

was sehr bissig ist aber schwer einzustellen und schwer zu dosieren sind v bakes mit canti hebeln bremskraft höllisch aber wie schon gesagt dosierbarkeit und kontrolle sehr bescheiden kennen teil weise dann nur noch auf und zu

jeder der die idee nicht mag oder deres gleichen kann diesen beitrag ignorieren


----------



## luilui (20. März 2011)

Gerade fertig gestellt für den Frühling. Ist zwar kein MTB, aber auch schön....

ZR 3000


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Zwei Kritikpunkte: die Sattelklemme geht viel hübscher. Und der Rahmen ist Dir wohl zu klein oder?

Ansonsten aber sehr nett. Weckt bei mir den Wunsch auf der Strasse auch GT fahren zu können.


----------



## luilui (20. März 2011)

Sattelklemme ist auf jeden Fall nicht so schön, aber hab nen Riss im Sattelrohr an der Klemmung. Deshalb die Angelöteten Sockel weggefeilt und die große MTB Klemme dran. Müsste halten...

Größe ist OK. Hab extrem kurze Beine. Deshalb fahr ich kleine Rahmen, dafür bisschen längerer Vorbau.


----------



## lyteka (20. März 2011)

....


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

lyteka schrieb:


> Wieso auch immer



Wie meinen, Herr lyteka? 

luilui hat die Erklärungen geliefert. Also passt es. Schönes Rad.


----------



## lyteka (20. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> luilui hat die Erklärungen geliefert.



Jupp 

Genau das waren meine Gedanken 

Tiger, nix für ungut


----------



## TigersClaw (20. März 2011)

Kein Problem 

Und nun wieder btt


----------



## Kruko (21. März 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Und der Rahmen ist Dir wohl zu klein oder?



Ich hätte eher gesagt zu groß.  Die Sattelstütze ist ja fast kpl. versenkt. 

Wobei das Verhältnis Vorbaulänge zu Sitzrohrlänge schon extrem ist. 

@luilui

Das Problem habe ich auch und eine flache Klemme wie z. B. von Hope ist völlig ausreichend.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. März 2011)

Ups, ja natürlich meinte ich auch zu gross. Ich war nach der Tour gestern wohl etwas platt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (21. März 2011)

Das ZR3000 sieht durch den tiefen Sattel schon etwas gedrungen aus. Aber trotzdem ganz schön schnell! Schönes Foto! 

Der Schlingelspeeder mit kleinen Upgrades:


----------



## epic2006 (22. März 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Äh, der Rahmen hat doch keinen Gegenhalter hinten. Du müsstest die Aussenhülle durchgehend verlegen was genauso aussähe. Dann vielleicht doch eine Leitungsführung unters OR kleben.



Nun, der Rahmen hat hinten die "Zugführung". Eine Hüllenendkappe mit Kragen sollte das ausgleichen können. Gehen dann wegen der Reibung und der Verlegung um das Sitzrohr halt nur GORE rideon Züge, aber was anderes nimmt man ja eh nicht.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## eddy 1 (22. März 2011)

hier stand mist


----------



## NightWing77 (24. März 2011)

Morgen verehrte GTler

Da ich nun auch endlich stolzer Besitzer eines GT´s bin wollte ich es nach der Fertigstellung nun auch mal präsentieren.

Fan dieser Marke bin ich seit 1991 aber da mein Konfirmationsgeld 92  nicht gereicht hat um mir ein Zaskar zu leisten war es dann halt ein Marin.
Naja  zumindest Amerika ist es geblieben.

Hab dann letztes Jahr im Februar durch Zufall in einem  I-Shop den Zaskar Jubi Rahmen für 799 Euro gesehen und gleich bestellt. Um aber auch diesmal nicht in die fetten Schulden zu tapsen ließ ich mir ein Jahr Zeit mit dem Anschaffen der Teile.

Da ich heimlich im stillen immer mal mitgelesen hab und durch den ein oder anderen Tip von GT- Heini, nochmals Danke, falls Du Dich erinnerst,  und den hilfreichen Polieranleitungen von MEGATEC aus dem Jahr 2008, ist mir hoffentlich ein recht schickes und würdiges GT gelungen.













Im einzelnen :

Gabel : Rock Shox Reba Dual Air

Felgen : Spank Subrosa

Naben : Hope Pro II

Lenker : Race Face Deus 

Schalthebel,-werk : Sram XO

Bremse : Shimano Saint

Vorbau : Race Face Deus

Steuersatz : Mankind 

Innenlager : Reset

Kurbeln : Truvativ Noir

Kleines Kettenblatt : Aerozine

Sattelstütze : Race Face Deus

Sattel : Fizik

Schnellspanner : Hope

Schaltzughüllen : Jagwire

Grüße Andi


----------



## planetsmasher (24. März 2011)

also ich finds irgendwie chic - aber FatAlberts und Saint-Bremsen? was zur Hölle hast Du denn damit vor?
Ich glaub in den Neunzigern hat die Bike sowas immer als "Heavy Duty" bezeichnet...


----------



## TigersClaw (24. März 2011)

Optisch siehts nett aus. Aber die Zusammenstellung. Oder wiegt der Fahrer 3 Zentner. dann würde es Sinn ergeben.
Für einen normalgewichtigen Fahrer reicht die Saint an so einem Rad sogar mit einer 160er Scheibe locker aus.


----------



## NightWing77 (24. März 2011)

Nun ich wiege etwa 92 kg und habe die Bremsen gewählt weil ich knallharte Bremsen liebe. 
Da muß richtig der Anker geworfen werden wenn ich bremse.

Da mag es vielleicht bessere kleinere leichtere geben, aber alle kenn ich auch nicht. Und der Freundeskreis wußte auch nichts besseres was meinen Vorlieben entsprach.
Ich geh immer auf Nummer sicher, Halten soll es, das ist mir wichtig.
Auf das Gewicht achte ich eher sekundär.

Und die Reifen...?
Hab mit Schwalbe gute Erfahrung und bei den ständig wechselnden Untergründen bei uns im Bikerevier sind die schon ganz richtig.

Was das Geamtgewicht betrifft so sagt die Personenwaage 10,3 Kilo. Verlassen tu ich mich darauf aber nicht, wird demnächst mal professionell verwogen


----------



## Blackhawk88 (24. März 2011)

bis auf die vordere bremsscheibe, die optisch einfach zu groß ist, wirklich ein sehr schönes rad


----------



## gremlino (24. März 2011)

ich finds Porno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (24. März 2011)

Ich finde es optisch richtig gut. Die Bremsscheibe vorne wurde ja schon angesprochen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. März 2011)

Kommt bei unter die 10 schönsten Zaskars hier in Forum


----------



## NightWing77 (24. März 2011)

Es freut mich das das Rad den einen oder anderen gefällt.

Mit der Bremse bin ich noch am überlegen, die will ich wahrscheinlich gegen die Hope mit dem goldenen Spider tauschen, mal sehen.

Und da ich ja für Kritik offen bin...

Mit dem Rad fahr ich ja keine 80 Sachen den Berg runter da dürfte wohl die 183er von Hope reichen.


----------



## Blackhawk88 (25. März 2011)

ich glaub mit goldenem hope spider versaust du das rad, dann wirds einfach zu viel. da ist vorsicht geboten


----------



## tofu1000 (25. März 2011)

Wow, die Ausstattung ist ja tw. wirklich hardcore! 
Aber auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, mich unbeliebt zu machen, mein Fall ist es gar nicht. Mit schwarzen Felgen vielleicht - irgendwie scheine ich langsam eine Aversion gegenüber bunten Felgen zu entwickeln. Aber mir gefielen ja auch die "GT is golden" Modelle üüüberhaupt nicht. Doch dir soll es ja gefallen - und somit ist alles in bester Ordnung!


----------



## GlockeGT (26. März 2011)

Hier mal mein XCR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. März 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wow, die Ausstattung ist ja tw. wirklich hardcore!
> Aber auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, mich unbeliebt zu machen, mein Fall ist es gar nicht. Mit schwarzen Felgen vielleicht - irgendwie scheine ich langsam eine Aversion gegenüber bunten Felgen zu entwickeln. Aber mir gefielen ja auch die "GT is golden" Modelle üüüberhaupt nicht. Doch dir soll es ja gefallen - und somit ist alles in bester Ordnung!



Sehe ich in etwa genauso. Die Felgen sind mir jetzt schon ein wenig zu viel. Bremse und Reifen sind aber auf jeden Fall überdimensioniert. Ich fahre mit meinem Zaskar re-issue vorn "nur" eine 185 mm Scheibe .


----------



## Blackhawk88 (26. März 2011)

warum ist der fa überdimensioniert? biete der zu viel grip?
versteh wirklich nicht wie man hier von überdimensioniert reden kann wenn nicht den fahrstil und gewohnheiten des fahrers kennt

ich bin auf meinem ht nobby nics gefahren, für viele hier ein gern genommener reifen. aber ich bin mit denen nicht glücklich geworden, kein grip in keiner lebenslage. in kurven ist das vorderrad gerutscht, am berg im wiegetritt hat das hr durchgedreht. ich bin mit dem fa auch viel besser unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## aggressor2 (26. März 2011)

nabend die damen und herrn,
ich hab auch mal wieder ein fahrbereites gt. kommt mir wendiger vor, als der letzte aufbau. wiegt auch deutlich weniger. morgen wirds erstmal schön dreckig gemacht.


----------



## thomasg2466 (26. März 2011)

93er richter 8.0 in full effect


----------



## cleiende (27. März 2011)

Schönes Richter. 

Hab ich aber schon, ich würde dann den Wagen im Hintergrund nehmen ;-)


----------



## thomasg2466 (27. März 2011)

...gute Wahl!


----------



## Re-spekt (29. März 2011)

ich kann nicht den ges. Beitrag löschen !


----------



## Re-spekt (29. März 2011)

1


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2011)

ich übernehm das mal kurz.








mir scheint, der dämpfer is zu lang.?


----------



## Re-spekt (29. März 2011)

find ich nicht "OK" wenn du mein Rad/Bild postest !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (29. März 2011)

der Alex wollte ja nur behilflich sein, weil Du's selber anscheinend net hinbekommst. 

Irgendwie sieht das Fahrwerk nicht so ganz stimmig aus. Hinten ist die Geo versaut und vorne die Optik.
Aber das Farbkonzept des Bikes wär genau meins 
Jetzt noch Blackwall-Bereifung und es wär top.
Aber Gabel und Cockpit sind echt etwas überladen...


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2011)

Troll-Alarm





@ Alex

Der Troll weiß wie man Bilder postet und er reagiert wie immer. Trollmäßig halt


----------



## aggressor2 (29. März 2011)

jörg, ok.



Re-spekt schrieb:


> find ich nicht "OK" wenn du mein Rad/Bild postest !



wenns so aussieht, kann ich das verstehn. 'schuldigung.


----------



## ad-mh (29. März 2011)

So, das hier musste ich für 35 EUR unbedingt vor dem Schrott retten. Die Bremse ist eine Magura Hydro Stop Mountain.

http://www.mtb-museum.de/mtb82/magura-parts.htm

Am linken Bremshebel ist die Schelle gebrochen. Ich suche die linke Schelle oder einen linken Hebel.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (29. März 2011)

@Re-spekt

Erinnert ein bißchen an das angehängte STS auf dem angehängtem Bild. Grundsätzlich finde ich die Parallelogrammgabeln optisch passend zu den Carbonschauchrahmen. Leider haben die imho alle zu wenig Federweg für den potenten Hinterbau, im aktuellen Beispiel ist der Dämpfereinbau sehr interessant gelöst, leider ist er sicher viiel zu lang und wird den Piloten mit deutlichen Antriebseinflüssen strafen. Ich hab mal den gleichem Fehler begangen und gemeint dem UR LTS ein 152er Dämpfer verpassen zu können (statt 135 - 140mm EBL)- es hatte einfach keinen Zweck, das Fahrwerk war durch den Kettenzug irgendwie aus dem Gleichgewicht. Mit einem kürzerem Dämpfer fänd ichs schon geil mit der Vorace Hurrycat. Kleine Kritik: ein bisserl zu viel Carbon in den Anbauteilen welches leider dann auch immer anders aussieht.
Einen ähnlicher Aufbau findet sich hier:

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=N&ndsp=20&tbm=isch&ei=FDqSTaeDBYjNsgb2pNDRBg


----------



## redsandow (1. April 2011)

was altes für`s gewusel in der stadt


----------



## tofu1000 (2. April 2011)

Dann aber schnell noch einen unaffälligen Vorbau draufgeschraubt! Solch ein Schmuckstück wurde einem stolzen Fixxer neulich vor der Uni fachmännisch demontiert. Die Bowdenzüge der montierten Bremsen daumen wurden mindestens genauso fachmännisch einfach ausgehangen!


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2011)

Update mit neuen Reifen (noch mal Danke Micha)


----------



## Eat my dirt (5. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

würd euch gern um Unterstützung bitten!
*Dabei geht es mir insbesondere um den unten stehenden Abschnitt "Überlegungen"!*

Hier seht ihr mein aktuelles Projekt (Stand heute).
Es soll "prägenden" Teile aus den Jahren 94 bis 99 tragen.
Basis ist ein 99er LTS.






Manche Teile sind nur temporär montiert. (Reifen, Sattel, Pedale)

*Bisherige Teileliste:*
*Rahmen*: 99er GT LTS 
*Dämpfer*: Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe
*Gabel*: AMP F-2
*Steuersatz*: Chris King
*Vorbau*: Kore Lite
*Lenker*: Kore Lite
*Bremsen*: Magura HS-22 Race Line
*Schalthebel*: Grip Shift SRT-800 (x-ray)
*Innenlager*: XT
*Kurbeln*: 94er Race Face Turbine
*Sattelstütze*: Shannon
*Naben*: DT Hügi
*Felgen*: Rigida DP-22


*Geplant:*
*Sattel*: FLite Titanium in schwarz
*Reifen*: Tioga Psycho in Amber
*Schaltwerk*: XTR M900
*Umwerfer*: Shimano M900
*Griffe*: YETI Speed in schwarz

*Überlegungen:*
*Decals*: Ab?
*Vorbau*: Kore (schwarz), oder Syncros (Silber)?
*Lenker*: wenn Vorbau Silber, Answer (Silber)?
*Sattelstütze*: Syncros (schwarz)?
*HS-22*: schleifen und blank polieren?

Dank schonmal vorab für euer Feedback! 

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (6. April 2011)

Siehe *FETT*



Eat my dirt schrieb:


> *Geplant:*
> *Sattel*: FLite Titanium in schwarz
> *Reifen*: Tioga Psycho in Amber*  - Da wirst du nicht froh mit, die nutzen sich extrem schnell ab. Zum fahren rausgeschmissenes Geld*
> *Schaltwerk*: XTR M900* - warum nicht 95x ?*
> ...


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Siehe *FETT*



Damit ist schon fast alles gesagt


----------



## divergent! (6. April 2011)

es ist mal wieder zeit fürn hotrod


----------



## Tucana (6. April 2011)

genial.


----------



## ad-mh (6. April 2011)

Ein hoher Posingfaktor 

Welche Übersetzung?
Musste es unbedingt eine Halflinkkette sein? Bei meinem GT Stahlrahmen passt eine vorgelängte Normalkette.


----------



## neuroncrust (6. April 2011)

Das Rage finde echt schick und viel zu schade für die Stadt, der Hotrod ist schweinecool - bis auf das Scheibenrad weil nämlich Scheibenräder da krich' Ausschlag von  Jedem das Seine 

Hier mein neues Bike, ein 2008er Force (da war die Lackierung am schönsten, find ich)  

Ziel war ein echtes Allroundbike , das schnell auch steilere Berg runter fährt, ohne dass ich jetzt auf Bikeparks Wert lege oder die härtesten Trails unter der Sonne. Es soll aber auch den Berg hoch, ohne dass ich schieben muss. Das Setup ist dafür geeignet, denke ich. Ob die Rechnung aufgeht, wird am Freitag getestet.

Die Sattelhöhe, Position des Sattels auf der Stütze und die Höhe des Vorbaus sind dementsprechend vorläufig.

Die Eckdaten: 

Rahmen: GT Force 2008
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax ST
Gabel: Rock Shox Revelation 150 mm
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP 23
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Rest vom Antrieb: SRAM X0
Bremsen: Avid Juicy Ultimate
Reifen: Nobby Nic 2.35
Lenker: Syntace Vector
Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Thomson
Pedale: NC-17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (6. April 2011)

ad-mh schrieb:


> Ein hoher Posingfaktor
> 
> Welche Übersetzung?
> Musste es unbedingt eine Halflinkkette sein? Bei meinem GT Stahlrahmen passt eine vorgelängte Normalkette.





das ist mein normales poserschreckrad. 32:16 weils vorher als mtb im einsatz war. die hlaflink hat sich schon gelängt aber hält seit 1 jahr im gelände problemfrei. obs mit ner normalen kette ginge könnte man ausprobieren aber ich nutze das rad jetzt für mädchenfahrten mit der freundin und eisdiele usw. da passt das schon.

die scheibe sollte rein. hatte sonst keine verwendung dafür. eigentlich müssten rote felgen rein damits richtig hotrodmäßig wird.

so nun zum force....goil!

pedale wären nix für mich aber das rad sieht nach richtig laune aus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. April 2011)

Ich kann Dir den Rostumwandler vom Metalit sehr empfehlen.
Dann könnte mit Dein Ratrot evtl. gefallen.


----------



## planetsmasher (6. April 2011)

also, nach langer, intensiver Untersuchung habe ich dann doch was an der Ratte gefunden, das meine Zustimmung findet: die Ventilkappen - würden sich auch an meinem R'n'R-Bike gut machen! Welche sind das?
Ansonsten ungefähr so meine Cup of Tea wie Jasmin-Tee für Lemmy! Sorry.


----------



## divergent! (6. April 2011)

ventilkappen hab ich von ebay


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. April 2011)

Gibt es auch hier:
http://www.liix.net/index.php/cat/c112_LIIX-Ventilkappen.html


----------



## lyteka (6. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> es ist mal wieder zeit fürn rostrot



Ich weiß nicht recht... was soll man davon halten  
Rost?! Ist Rost tatsächlich ein Posingfaktor? Na da...
Egal, ist wohl eher nicht so meins... sorry.


----------



## tofu1000 (6. April 2011)

Du hast wirklich einen sehr exklusiven Geschmack!  Ich würde fast sagen, dass deine Bikes noch mehr polarisieren als seinerzeit die des Herrn jedinightmare. Aber hinterhergucken würde ich! Jedoch würde mich meine Mimik und Gestik verraten...  
Aber ist die Lenkerposition für die Handgelenke nicht wie Krieg?!


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. April 2011)

autschn...


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Du hast wirklich einen sehr exklusiven Geschmack! ich weiß....wobei exclusiv wohl das falsche wort ist Ich würde fast sagen, dass deine Bikes noch mehr polarisieren als seinerzeit die des Herrn jedinightmaredie kenne ich nicht..... Aber hinterhergucken würde ich! klar weil gtJedoch würde mich meine Mimik und Gestik verraten...die verrät jeden
> Aber ist die Lenkerposition für die Handgelenke nicht wie Krieg?!ach das geht. mit dem teil fahre ich ja keine 200km am stück. das wird mal fürn weg dorf-stadt benutzt. zumal omas ja auch so nen lenker an ihren tourenrädern haben. die haben den nur andersrum montiert



das rad soll ja polarisieren. is wie bei autos. die ganzen hochglanzpolierten tiefergelgten hütten mit fetten anlagen und hauptsache laut find ich öde und peinlich. da mag ich lieber nen gammeligen käfer mit typ 4 und böse leistung was keiner ahnt


----------



## neuroncrust (7. April 2011)

Also da muss ich nochmal deutlich Partei ergreifen: Ich find das rostige Teil von Divergent völlig geil (bis aufs Scheibenrad wie gesagt). Der Lenker ist optisch cool, aber in der Tat, tut das nicht weh mit der Zeit?

Hatte selbst schonmal mit mit der Abschleifidee gespielt. Mal wat anners nä?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (7. April 2011)

die scheibe hinten muss ich eh nochmal entfernen weil mir dieser normale ventildeckel da reingefallen ist und nicht mehr raus will dafür jetzt aber schön nervig da drin rumpoltert.

ich werds mir dann nochmal ohne scheibe anschauen bzw knippsen


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2011)

die handposition bei dem lenker sollte die gleiche sein, wie bei nem gängigen dirt drop lenker. und die sind bequem wie sau.


----------



## divergent! (7. April 2011)

eben


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. April 2011)

Ruststyle gibts bei Autos doch schon seit vielen Jahren. Muss aber passen. Meißtens siehts leider nur billig aus. Das hier sieht aus, als hätte es bei Herrn Turner 30 Jahre im Garten gestanden. Geil


----------



## Deleted 112231 (7. April 2011)

Das ist geil! Rost regiert!

Mein Ex-Bravado LE, bei mir nicht ganz so rostig aber trotzdem roh (den Verkauf bereue ich sowas von - leider war es mir immer 'ne Nummer zu groß  )


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. April 2011)

Sorry Leute, ich wußte ja schon immer das (wir) GT Sammler ne Klatsche haben, aber mit Rost protzen setz alles noch eins drauf.
Irgentwo hat es schon einen Grund, warum Metal vor Oxidation geschützt wird!


----------



## Deleted 112231 (8. April 2011)

Leinöl (oder einfach generell öl) reicht ja auch 
ganz ohne vorsorge würde ich sowas nicht fahren, oder zumindestens irgendwann wenigstens von aussen klarlack draufmachen.


----------



## divergent! (8. April 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sorry Leute, ich wußte ja schon immer das (wir) GT Sammler ne Klatsche haben, aber mit Rost protzen setz alles noch eins drauf.
> Irgentwo hat es schon einen Grund, warum Metal vor Oxidation geschützt wird!





musst du ja auch nicht fahren. is ja auch nur ein talera und bis das teil durchgegammelt ist bin ich rentner. zumal das innenlagergewinde eh breit ist und man den rahmen nicht mehr "retten" könnte. also was solls. so kommt er wenigstens an die luft.


rost ist die altersfalte von stahlrahmen


----------



## cleiende (8. April 2011)

Gestern auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit





In der Schärfe ist schon ein Riesenunterschied zwischen meiner Lumix und meiner Pentax K100 DSLR - im Preis weniger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (8. April 2011)

schick. die sattelnase schaut relativ stark nach oben oder täuscht das?


----------



## cleiende (8. April 2011)

Der Sattel ist fast waagrecht, geht ein wenig nach vorne runter. Täuscht aber da er schon gut durchgesessen ist.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. April 2011)

Wow you have leaves and green grass already?  

@divergent....correct professional bike saddle set up should be level or one notch up to keep your weight were it belongs and to help eliminate too much weight on your hands.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2011)

Heute wurde mein 2009er Sanction in Rente geschickt, dieses:





Und draus wurde ein 2010er Sanction gemacht:





Die Gabel lass ich demnäxt noch passend umlackieren. Vielleicht gibts auch noch ein paar rote Elox-Teile dazu. Der Rest bleibt erstmal so.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. April 2011)

Wow, gut sieht's ja aus. Aber was war der Grund für die frühe Frühberentung?


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2011)

Der Grund war der, das ich den 2010er Rahmen richtig günstig bekommen habe. Ich habe wirklich nur den Rahmen getauscht, mehr nicht. Lagerwechsel wäre eh nötig gewesen. Ausserdem sind beim 2010er die beiden Hauptdrehpunkte besser gedichtet als beim 2009er. Der 2010er Rahmen stand schon seit November 2010 bei mir rum. Real kommt der mattschwarze 2010er Rahmen richtig genial, auf dem Foto ist das nicht zu sehen. Näxte Anschaffung: eine vernünftige Digicam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (9. April 2011)

schönes genius da im hintergrund....


----------



## TigersClaw (9. April 2011)

Interesse am Genius? Steht zum Verkauf, inkl. Magura Laurin AM, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau und 3 Remote-Hebeln


----------



## mani.r (9. April 2011)

Schwarz sieht auch klasse aus. Silber hat mir aber auch gefallen. 
Muss morgen auch mal ein Bild von meinem Sanction machen.
Hab noch 2 "Kleinigkeiten" geändert. 
Manitou Swinger 2011 (mit Lock out!!!) und eine BOS Deville (nachdem ich für meine Nixon keine passende Feder mehr finden konnte).

Ach ja, wie taugen Deine Laufräder? Die stehen bei mir noch auf dem Plan dieses Jahr - könnte dann an die < 15kg kommen.


----------



## laxerone (10. April 2011)

Hier mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen, habs im Winter doch das eine oder andere Mal in den Keller geschafft:

'98 Zaskar LE in Anthrazit
Shimano XT 750
Race Face
Race Factory Fork
Specialized LRS


----------



## TigersClaw (10. April 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie taugen Deine Laufräder? Die stehen bei mir noch auf dem Plan dieses Jahr - könnte dann an die < 15kg kommen.



Bis jetzt laufen sie mehr unauffällig. Unauffällig in so fern, als das sie laufen wie am ersten Tag. Vom Klang eher wenig unauffällig, dank dem Hope Freilauf


----------



## laxerone (10. April 2011)

Und noch eines

93er Zaskar BB
Precision Pro Shift Brakes+Levers
Chris King Headset
Ringle Seatpost
Raceface Cranks
XT 739
Chris King Hubs
ROck SHox SID Racing Fork mit carbon Brücke


----------



## mani.r (10. April 2011)

So, nun meine GT´s:

Force Carbon: 13,5kg
Sanciton: 15,3kg
Ruckus 7: 17,8kg

Force Carbon











GT Sanction











GT Ruckus 7


----------



## divergent! (10. April 2011)

das ruckus ist aber ein kompakter panzer. gefällt mir


----------



## cyclery.de (11. April 2011)

Netter Fuhrpark, Mani


----------



## nectar (11. April 2011)

> Force Carbon: 13,5kg
> Sanciton: 15,3kg
> Ruckus 7: 17,8kg


Traumhaftes Dreigespann-
So.. oder so ähnlich sieht mein Wunsch-Fuhrpark aus. (Was ungefedertes, schnelles für die Straße darf aber natürlich nicht fehlen!)
Wenn ich fahrtechnikbedingt ein >180er ausreizen könnte, würd ich mir direkt was 'großes' ins Haus holen wollen! träum..



> Ach ja, wie taugen Deine Laufräder?


Der light-wolf-LRS war mMn sein Geld wirklich wert (gehe stark davon aus, daß ich die selbe Konfiguration wie TigersClaw habe!). Selbst von 'unschönen' Bedingungen zeigen sich die Räder unbeeindruckt- sie rollen nach wie vor steif, leicht und laut! Ein großes Kaufargument war für mich der  Service von Felix  Man fühlt sich wahr-und ernstgenommen und sehr ausführlich beraten! (Was heutzutage bei einem Großteil der Internet-(Fahrrad-)Händler leider schon lange nicht mehr selbstverständlich ist) pfui
pfuipfui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (11. April 2011)

Meiner besteht aus Hope Pro 2 +  ZTR Flow, allerdings wollte ich silberne Speichen und Nippel, deswegen kamen CX-Ray nicht in Frage. Felix hat ne Mischung aus 1.5er und 1.8er Rundspeichen verbaut, zusammen mit Alunippeln.


----------



## thomasg2466 (11. April 2011)

HOT ROD Baby !


----------



## Masterrider (12. April 2011)

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit dem aktuellen fury?


----------



## cyclery.de (12. April 2011)

Mit dem 2010er (Spec B), ja.


----------



## Masterrider (12. April 2011)

mich würd hald mal allgeimein interessieren wie du das bike findest, bzw. wie es sich fährt. Ist es deiner meinung nach sein geld wert? hast du probleme mit dem carbon rahmen? danke schonmal für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## Tucana (14. April 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> GT Ruckus 7


----------



## devil-lime (16. April 2011)

Ich konnte das Zaskar irgendwie doch nicht weggeben, jetzt hab ich einfach mal alles rangeworfen, was ich noch so im Keller hatte, und siehe da, es ist ein Chopper
Die Gabel muss noch gewechselt werden, wahrscheinlich ne Stargabel oder ich kürze die Federn der Z1.


----------



## redsandow (17. April 2011)

um die hälfte kürzen?93`warn doch fast alles 50mm modelle.

na hier noch mal was altes


----------



## redsandow (17. April 2011)

und da ich gerade dabei bin hier noch eine ruine die zum leben erweckt werden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (17. April 2011)

Stimmt, da wollen wir mal die Z1 nicht versauen, Starr ist sowieso netter.
Nach einem Tag auf dem Zaskar freut sich dann meien Rücken wieder auf das Xizang.
Ich wäre ja mal für eine bunte Gabel, gesprengelt blau gelb z.B.,jemand eine Idee?
Wo hast du das Corrado ausgegraben?


----------



## GTruni (22. April 2011)

Das Ding hat mittlerweilen stramme 19 Jahre auf dem Buckel. 
Anstatt Botox gabs einen neuen Radsatz, Steuersatz, Bremsen, Lenker, Sattel, Wechsler, Kassette und sonstigen Kleinkram.
Motto: Papa schraubt, Mama schnaubt... ;-)


----------



## Tucana (22. April 2011)

Also ich finde es astrein. Schön abgestimmt! Hauptsache dir gefällt es 
Wie viele Gänge sind das hinten?


----------



## GTruni (22. April 2011)

Tucana schrieb:


> Also ich finde es astrein. Schön abgestimmt! Hauptsache dir gefällt es
> Wie viele Gänge sind das hinten?



9-fach


----------



## Heribert85 (22. April 2011)

Viel schöne Räder, die hier gezeigt werden.

Bin neu hier, hab mich durch das GT-Forum schon durchgelesen, weil ich einen Rahmen geschenkt gekriegt hab, aber bis auf den GT-Aufkleber keine weiteren Infos zu Modell oder Alter habe.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand Auskunft geben.
Will den Rahmen halt wieder aufbauen und würd gern wissen was es mal im Original war.

Der Rahmen hat hinten 130mm Einbaumaß und eine U-Brake unter den Kettenstreben.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. April 2011)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen!
Schönes Geschenk, was du da abgestaubt hast! Es ist ein GT Timberline von 1989 in Originallackierung. Frag den Schenker mal, ob er den farblich passenden Vorbau auch noch irgendwo rumliegen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (22. April 2011)

Schönes GT und aus den 80´
Falls er den Vorbau nicht mehr hat, ich würde so was verbauen:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-LIENMEX...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item23101e3fc6
oder wenn dan Budget es hergibt das:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Stumpju...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6508716a


----------



## Eat my dirt (24. April 2011)

...mit ein paar close-ups:






Sattelstütze und Sattel sollen noch einer schwarzen Shannon, oder Syncros, sowie nem Flite Ti weichen!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (25. April 2011)

Just finished this skinny tire project.  NOS 2009 Team frame from the US based Jelly Belly pro team.  Full DA 7800 build with Mavic Ksyrium Elites.  Still need to get the fit fine tuned but it goes


----------



## eddy 1 (25. April 2011)

die Amp passt aber nicht wirklich ins Lts


----------



## divergent! (25. April 2011)

zumindest nicht die verbaute. versuch mal die dh version zu holen. passt besser:


----------



## Feldbergtour (25. April 2011)

Mal ne Frage: hat eigentlich jemand ein GT Force Carbon Sport 2011 (neongrün) und kann mal ein paar Bilder einstellen oder einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht schreiben? Mir gefällt das und ich würde mir vielleicht eins kaufen. Wenn ichs hab, würd ich auch ein paar Bilder einstellen


----------



## eddy 1 (25. April 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> zumindest nicht die verbaute. versuch mal die dh version zu holen. passt besser:



das ist eine Dh (meine ich zu sehen)
mit gigantischen 50mm
das hat der Hinterbau nicht verdient


----------



## LTS-Spinner (25. April 2011)

Du täuscht dich, die normale hatte 50mm, die "DH" soll 80mm haben, das paßt schon eher bei den "UR"- LTS die hinten was um 70mm Federweg haben, bei denen der 2ten Generation mit Trunion dürfte sich das etwas "unausgewogen" fahren...


----------



## Eat my dirt (25. April 2011)

Leute...kommt auf den Jahrgang an!

Meine ist die DH von 94. Mit Doppeldämpfer.
In der Tat hat die weniger Federweg als der Hinterbau.
Das Ziel war jedoch einen Teileträger mit Parts zwischen 94 und 97 aufzubauen. Die AMP passt aufgrund ihrer besonderen Konstruktion gut zum Hinterbau des LTS. Nicht jedoch wegen ihres Federwegs.




Eat my dirt schrieb:


> ...mit ein paar close-ups:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





LTS-Spinner schrieb:


> Du täuscht dich, die normale hatte 50mm, die "DH" soll 80mm haben, das paßt schon eher bei den "UR"- LTS die hinten was um 70mm Federweg haben, bei denen der 2ten Generation mit Trunion dürfte sich das etwas "unausgewogen" fahren...


----------



## oldman (27. April 2011)

so, lange hat man hier nichts von mir gehört.... mittlerweile habe ich das Psyclone fertig, disc-kompatibel, stealthbomber-mattschwarz, starr und single speed, es geht kaum besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## planetsmasher (27. April 2011)

JAAAAAA MANN!
so muss ein Rad aussehen. Oh mannnn ich will auch so eines. Oder zumindest meinen Stealth-Bomber fertig haben!!!

Glückwunsch zum Traum-Rad. Hoffe es fährt sich auch traumhaft?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (27. April 2011)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> Hoffe es fährt sich auch traumhaft



Ist es ein GT?


----------



## versus (27. April 2011)

aha, da isses ja ;-)

in sachen stealth darf ich ja nun die klappe aufreissen und kann dir sagen, dass da noch luft nach oben ist - mit dem ganzen silbernen geraffels 

wie schon an anderer stelle: 

zur amp: schei$$e aussehen tut sie allerdings unabhängig vom federweg.


----------



## korat (28. April 2011)

ich war ja anfangs skeptisch wegen der discaufnahme.
jetzt aber, wo ich es so sehe, finde ich es eigentlich völlig ok und kann es verstehen, aber wenn ich das so weiterdenke: warum in aller welt hast du nicht die ausfaller gleich auch noch machen lassen?


----------



## oldman (28. April 2011)

korat schrieb:


> ich war ja anfangs skeptisch wegen der discaufnahme.
> jetzt aber, wo ich es so sehe, finde ich es eigentlich völlig ok und kann es verstehen, aber wenn ich das so weiterdenke: warum in aller welt hast du nicht die ausfaller gleich auch noch machen lassen?



irgendwann bin ich mal ein alter schwacher fettsack, da wird per singlespeed wenig abgehen; dann rüste ich das teil halt wieder um und fahre geschaltet.
die zugführungen sind ja noch dran...


----------



## korat (29. April 2011)

also ich bin ja jetzt schon ein alter schwacher fettsack und empfinde gerade deshalb ssp als extrem praktisch, weil es immer völlig ok ist, abzusteigen und zu schieben, weil, natürlich rein aus versehen, noch die flensburg-übersetzung drauf ist


----------



## divergent! (29. April 2011)

ssp schieben ist ja auch keine schande


----------



## Manni1599 (29. April 2011)

korat schrieb:


> also ich bin ja jetzt schon ein alter schwacher fettsack und empfinde gerade deshalb ssp als extrem praktisch, weil es immer völlig ok ist, abzusteigen und zu schieben, weil, natürlich rein aus versehen, noch die flensburg-übersetzung drauf ist



Apropos schieben: 

Wollen wir auch dieses Jahr wieder die Weidentaler Wand zumindest einmal gemeinsam meistern?


----------



## versus (29. April 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Apropos schieben:
> 
> Wollen wir auch dieses Jahr wieder die Weidentaler Wand zumindest einmal gemeinsam meistern?



 klingt gut. wenn sichs ergibt würde ich mich dann anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korat (29. April 2011)

teamübergreifende schubgemeinschaft? da wär ich dabei!
dieses mal wird es auch wieder ein singlespeeder, denke ich.
noch 99 tage


----------



## versus (30. April 2011)

spielt ihr zwei skat? dann wird die zeit da hoch nicht so lang


----------



## DeepStar23 (30. April 2011)

auch hier noch mal 
Zassi-Update:
Fährt sich einfach nur geil,so:









Fox auf 60mm getravelt und Laufräder mit 240-Naben und X517 mit 28 Loch,Riser und kurzer Vorbau sind "neu" dran.


----------



## korat (1. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> spielt ihr zwei skat? dann wird die zeit da hoch nicht so lang



och bis oben zur kurve werde ich die wichtigsten regeln schon kapiert haben.
brauchen wir nur noch fluo-karten 

das zassi fände ich mit ner schwarzen (oder weißen) gabel schöner.
aber es ist toll! ich glaube ich sollte mir endlich auch mal eins aufbauen, zaskar trials zählt ja nicht. vielleicht ein jubi-rahmen?

wo ist denn dieser wunderschöne weg?


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Mai 2011)

korat schrieb:


> och bis oben zur kurve werde ich die wichtigsten regeln schon kapiert haben.
> brauchen wir nur noch fluo-karten
> 
> das zassi fände ich mit ner schwarzen (oder weißen) gabel schöner.
> ...



Vorher war ja die schwarze SID drin,das passte besser, aber die Fox ist um Welten besser.. Da leb ich mit der Farbe.. 

Obwohl ich grade meine 2009er Fox vom Lacker wiederbekommen habe und er das echt gut gemacht hat.. Vieleicht ändert die Gabel ja im Winter die Farbe.. 
Glaube Toxoholic´s hatte die Decals auch noch..

Also ich würde ein Zassi aus den 90ern jedem Jubi-Rahmen vorziehen.. 

Der Weg ist im schönen Fuhlsbüttel..


----------



## Cad2 (1. Mai 2011)

so, ich fang denn mal an mein zaskar vorzustellen. 96er le 16" BB, 9,75kg
ausstattung: xtr, RS Sid, mavic crossmax slr, speed king supersonic, syntace vorbau lenker, across steuersatz usw...  siehe bilder, der sattel wurde schon geändert - slr carbonio flow  ach ja-es gibt davon gleich 2stück. zu 95% identisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (1. Mai 2011)

Na das wurde aber auch mal Zeit 

Sind prima geworden.


----------



## Triturbo (1. Mai 2011)

Die Zaskar LE's sind echt geil!  

Wie auch im SSP Geländerradthread möchte ich hier auch nochmal kurz was zu meinem Rad sagen:
Ich bin jetzt mit dem Fahrrad ein Jahr und etliche (!) Kilometer gefahren, ohne das ich was machen musste außer:
- Kette fetten
- Bremsbeläge vorn aufrauen
Dazu kam ab September 2010 vier mal die Woche damit zur Arbeit. Ob nun bei -15°C und 15cm Schnee, oder bei +25, kein Quatsch . Alles funktioniert einwandfrei, dieses Rad ist wirklich annähernd pflegefrei! Und es musste seit dem besagten Termin täglich draußen (auf dem Balkon) stehen, ungeschützt vor Regen/Schnee/Eis. Ich bin völlig überzeugt, auch von der Gabel (Fox F80 RLC). Diese arbeitet wie am ersten Tag. Ohne Service, Pflege o.ä.





Teileliste 10'040g

Selten hat mich ein Rad so überzeugt. Der Rahmen ist einfach nur top, optisch wie technisch. Ich würde den immer immer wieder kaufen.


----------



## divergent! (1. Mai 2011)

die beiden zassis gefallen.schön aufgebaut!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (1. Mai 2011)

Just completed 98 Psyclone

Judy SL LT
Control Tech Stem
GT Alloy Bar W/GT/A'ME grips
Chris King Nothreadset
M900 XTR Derailleurs
SL-M951 XTR Shifters
GT CNC Crank
Ritchey Logic Brake Levers
GT Post
Selle San Marco/Bontrager w/GT Embroidered
XTR Cassette
Mavic 217/XT wheels


----------



## tedeschino (3. Mai 2011)

Meine Kleine


----------



## divergent! (4. Mai 2011)

schick schick. bist du so klein oder fürs weibchen?


----------



## tomasius (4. Mai 2011)

@cad2: Sehr schöne Aufbauten!






Auch mir ist wieder ein GT zugelaufen. Diesmal kein MTB, kein RR sondern ein seltenes Twenty- Eighter. 





















Das Cirque entpuppte sich allerdings als Mogelpackung, d.h. der Zustand war viel besser als es die Bilder erahnen ließen. Der Rahmen hatte nur wenige kleine Lackabplatzer und die begehrten Shimano Altus und 400CX Teile waren durch das viele Öl und Fett konserviert.

Der Arbeitsauftrag lautete also: Zerlegen, reinigen, aufbauen. Trotzdem konnte ich mir den Griff in die Restekiste nicht verkneifen: der Vorbau wurde getauscht, die DX Gruppe wurde montiert, der Gepäckträger und die Schutzbleche wurden angebracht, etc.

Herausgekommen ist meine Vorstellung eines 28" Crossers für Einkäufe, Picknicktouren, etc.































Tom  


@ cleiende: Vielen Dank nochmal für deine spontane Mithilfe!!! 

Tom


----------



## Bayer (5. Mai 2011)

meins auf einer gestrigen tour


----------



## gtbiker (5. Mai 2011)

Jawohlja


----------



## oliversen (5. Mai 2011)

Whou, endlich mal ein standesgemaesses Einsatzgebiet fuer eine solche Wurchtbrumme.

@Tom, coole Pics und schoenes Bike. Wie von dir gewohnt. Kleine Anregung: das Bild des Schaltwerks sieht mit Bewegungsunschaerfe der Kette und Kassette vielleicht noch etwas dynamischer aus.

oliversen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (7. Mai 2011)

Nach langer Abwesenheit mal was neues von mir!
Nach zwei Jahren und nur 50 gefahren KM, musste mein Zaskar Team leider was neuem weichen! 
Da kamm letztes Jahr so ein schöner Rahmen von Cyclery zu mir und es wurde sich entschlossen das Zaskar zu zerlegen.
Hier das Ergebnis!









Gruß
Sascha


----------



## Manni1599 (7. Mai 2011)

Sehr schickes Rad, Sascha!
Die weissen Sachen passen prima, genauso wie die blauen.
Schön!

Aber: Hoffentlich nicht zu schön zum fahren, das Teil muß in den Wald!


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2011)

Ist grad inne Bucht, ein Force mit Lefty:







Ich finds genial. Mein Marathon sollte auch eine Lefty bekommen, leider ist der Steuerkopf zu hoch.

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-MTB-Force-Car...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item19c4a013b7


----------



## divergent! (7. Mai 2011)

ui cool. mein lts wird ja auch wieder ne lefty bekommen...man kommt einfach nicht drum.

wie lang ist dein steuerrohr? evtl passt ja die xl version der lefty.


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2011)

140mm ohne Steuersatz. Die XXL würde passen, aber mit ziemlich vielen Spacern unter. Glaub nicht das das gut ausschaut, ausserdem wird mir die Front zu hoch. Hab ne Fox F120 RLC Fit gekauft, die kommt demnäxt rein ... nachdem sie schwarz lackiert wurde.


----------



## divergent! (7. Mai 2011)

hast du nen integrierten steuersatz?...falls ja landeste doch so bei 150-155mm oder?

das könnte mit der version die ich mal hatte und den verschraubten brücken passen


----------



## TigersClaw (7. Mai 2011)

Ja voll integrierter Steuersatz. Wenn Lefty, dann sollte es schon eine leichte Carbon sein. Und die gibts leider nicht mit verschiebbaren Brücken.


----------



## divergent! (8. Mai 2011)

ok doof. dann müsste man mal suchen was da machbar wäre. nopai-nogain hat da reichlich von verbaut. der dürfte einbauhöhen usw ausm kopf kennen. manchmal ist es doch gut kleiner zu sein


----------



## mani.r (8. Mai 2011)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Force


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (8. Mai 2011)

GT-Hinterland schrieb:


> Nach langer Abwesenheit mal was neues von mir!
> Nach zwei Jahren und nur 50 gefahren KM, musste mein Zaskar Team leider was neuem weichen!
> Da kamm letztes Jahr so ein schöner Rahmen von Cyclery zu mir und es wurde sich entschlossen das Zaskar zu zerlegen.
> Hier das Ergebnis!
> ...



Hey Sascha, dann müssen wir doch bald mal wieder eine Runde machen...
Schön geworden


----------



## Rennkram (8. Mai 2011)

Kleines optisches Experiment.
Ich hab mit Skinwalls eig. nix am Hut, wollte aber mal sehen, wie es wirkt.
Also günstig Pellen geschossen.
Dazu hab ich die Gabel umgebaut. o hab ich jetzt die "ultimative" Judy 00.
Krone mit Alusteuerrohr von einer 96er + Reset Racing Top Caps + leichte Federn.
Da kann Fox einpacken  
Der Schaft wird noch gekürzt, sodass ein Spacer wegfällt.
Ja, das Rad bekommt einen Umwerfer und Flatbar.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (8. Mai 2011)

Very Nice!


----------



## Zaskar7 (8. Mai 2011)

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Rennkram (8. Mai 2011)

Danke, muss aber noch Einiges gemacht werden.


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. Mai 2011)

Sehr schöner Rahmen.. 

Fall´s Du den Rahmen mal gegen nen polierten 93er tauschen willst sag Bescheid..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (9. Mai 2011)

die gabel ist genial


----------



## Rennkram (9. Mai 2011)

Die Gabel ist wirklich genial  

Der Rahmen hat schon einige Macken.
Besonders am Steuerrohr und Oberrohr haben die Züge viel Elox abgetragen.

*Keine Chance, den nehm ich mit ins Grab* 

Aber ich habe einen Inc Blue 94er 16".
Den würd ich tauschen


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. Mai 2011)

mit dem kannste mich nicht locken..  
nen Türkiser wäre ein Grund den 93er nicht mit ins Grab zu nehmen..


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Mai 2011)

Hier ist dann auch noch mal der 93er Zassi.

















Nicht ganz "timecorrect" (mein Lieblingswort  ) aber mir gefällts..


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2011)

die felgen und der flaha als farbknaller find ich super. schönes radel


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Mai 2011)

Das Zaskar hat das Zeug zum waschechten Divergent-Rad


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2011)

naja ich würde evtl noch blaue schrauben hier und da verbauen aber ich finds mal schön wenn nicht immer der übliche eloxallenker inkl stütze- vorbau-nabenprogramm kommt.

fetzt. ein divergentes zaskar wirds wohl nicht so recht geben. irgendwie reizt es mich nicht so eins haben zu wollen. hab ja ein backwoods und ob ich da ein zaskar brauch nur weils ein zaskar ist...ach nö


----------



## Rennkram (11. Mai 2011)

Farbmix gefällt.

Aber die Raceline passte doch so schön zu den decals  

Gut, hier das eigenwillige inc blue, dass so schon lange nicht mehr existiert.


----------



## divergent! (11. Mai 2011)

stimmt, die raceline wär ne idee. das könnte dann das i tüpfelchen sein


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Mai 2011)

Den alten Aufbau konnte ich nicht mehr sehen.. 
Ich hab kein anderes Rad, an das ich die 900er Gruppe bauen kann. 

Zuerst war ein komplett silberner/polierter Aufbau geplant. Mit ein paar roten Teilen (Naben,Schrauben) Aber rot elox kann ich auch nicht mehr sehen.

Deswegen ist es jetzt türkis geworden. Die Laufräder waren eigentlich für nen türkisen 18" Zassi gedacht,aber der war zu groß und musste wieder gehen.

Schwarze Reifen probier ich noch mal aus.. 

Von einer Divergent-Kreation ist es aber meilenweit entfernt.. 
(Die gefallen mir aber meistens ziemlich gut..)


Das Ink-Blaue gefällt mir aber auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (11. Mai 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> nen Türkiser wäre ein Grund den 93er nicht mit ins Grab zu nehmen..



ich habe türkis gelesen


----------



## DeepStar23 (11. Mai 2011)




----------



## schallundrauch (12. Mai 2011)

Mal ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Tequesta:






Gewicht so wie es dasteht 9,35kg
Irgendwann muss ich den Rahmen noch mal entlacken und neu schwarz-matt spritzen... 
...wobei ich die Kombination aus Gammelrahmen und Edelteilen irgendwie auch wieder reißvoll finde :X

Verbaut sind:
Rahmen: 96er Tequesta
Gabel: Davtus Alu
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit MX
Kurbel: SLX
Laufräder: Rune Mig/Mag, X517, (Revos oder Laser)
Reifen: RK 2.0 / MK2.2
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV14 XX-light
Kassette: XT 770 11-32 (Bald wieder DA 12-23)
Kette: Connex 10S8
Schaltwerk: XTR M960
Umwerfer: XTR M960
Schaltgriffe: SLX M660 ohne Schaltanzeige
Bremse: XT M770
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS (26,8x250mm)
Sattel: SLR XP
Sattelklemme: Salsa
Vorbau: Syntace F99 120mm
Lenker: Ritchey Comp (bald Pro)
Griffe: Velo Kork


----------



## epic2006 (17. Mai 2011)

Hey versus, das nenn ich mal konsequent! Schön. Ebenso wie das BB vom Tiefen Stern.


----------



## versus (17. Mai 2011)

danke. habe auch lange gesucht, bis ich die ganzen teilchen im gleichen türkis zusammen hatte.


----------



## divergent! (18. Mai 2011)

das türkis ist aber nicht überall gleich 

siehe naben. macht der schönen sachen aber keinen abbruch


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. Mai 2011)

Naja, so 100% haut das mit der Farbgleichheit bei Eloxalteilen eben nie hin. Die Differenz finde ich gar nicht so schlimm. Superschön.


----------



## Oscar1 (19. Mai 2011)

@schallundrauch 

Schönes Rad! 


Hast du die  
"Schaltgriffe: SLX M660 ohne Schaltanzeige" gewogen? 
Was spart man bein verzicht auf Ganganzeigen? 

Cheers!


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2011)

SLX Shifter wiegen nackt 246 Gramm, plus 18 Gramm für die Ganganzeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (19. Mai 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> 18 Gramm für die Ganganzeigen.



beide zusammen?


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2011)

Jubb, beide zusammen.


----------



## Cad2 (19. Mai 2011)




----------



## versus (19. Mai 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Naja, so 100% haut das mit der Farbgleichheit bei Eloxalteilen eben nie hin. Die Differenz finde ich gar nicht so schlimm. Superschön.



schnellspanner und naben sind leicht daneben. der rest passt ziemlich perfekt. allerdings kommt es bei den fotos auch immer sehr darauf an, wie herum z.b. ein rohr liegt. 

z.b. der lenker ist farblich sehr nah am rahmen, wirkt aber auf fotos, v.a. bei sonne, immer anders. 

auf den fotos hier in der wohnung sieht man es recht gut:









teilchen...




so what  leider fahre ich viiiel zu selten mit dem guten stück


----------



## divergent! (19. Mai 2011)

wie hastn die kettenstrebe ausgebessert? neu eloxieren lassen oder wie? die hat ja reichlich schrammen gehabt


----------



## schallundrauch (19. Mai 2011)

Ich kann die Ganganzeigen nachher mal auf die Waage schmeißen, ich hatte zwar auch die Schaltgriffe einzeln gewogen, aber die Teileliste ist zusammen mit meinem alten Rechner im Nirvana gelandet 

Gruß Schall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (19. Mai 2011)

Mal eine ganz einfache frage:
Wo sind die geilen Chrom MtB's????
Naja ich hab ein etwas zerstörtes GT Chrom BMX aber auch die räder die ig´hr so habt sind schick und vor allem ausgefallen


----------



## TigersClaw (19. Mai 2011)

schallundrauch schrieb:


> Ich kann die Ganganzeigen nachher mal auf die Waage schmeißen, ich hatte zwar auch die Schaltgriffe einzeln gewogen, aber die Teileliste ist zusammen mit meinem alten Rechner im Nirvana gelandet
> 
> Gruß Schall



Guten Mooooooorgän


----------



## Papa Midnight (19. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> schnellspanner und naben sind leicht daneben. der rest passt ziemlich perfekt. allerdings kommt es bei den fotos auch immer sehr darauf an, wie herum z.b. ein rohr liegt.
> 
> z.b. der lenker ist farblich sehr nah am rahmen, wirkt aber auf fotos, v.a. bei sonne, immer anders.
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte, das geht für mich vollkommen ok. Abgesehen davon wird es immer schwierig sein, geschmiedete, gezogene oder gefrästen Teilen die exakt gleiche Farbe zu geben. Due unterscheidlichen Anteile an Blei sind schuld.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (20. Mai 2011)

Very Nice!  This has me thinking of building up my NOS Purple Ano / Ball Burnished fade frame...any ideas?


----------



## maxl111 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

da ich seit einigen Tagen auch Besitzer eines GT bin und es seit heute fertig ist, möchte ich euch mein Bike nicht vorenthalten:

GT Sanction 1.0 Rahmen mit Fox Floar RL High Volume Dämpfer
BOS Deville Federgabel
Shimano XT Kurbel, Kette, Ritzel, Schaltwerk, Umwerfer und Schalthebel
Avid Elixir CR Bremsen mit 203 und 185 mm Scheiben
Mavic Crossmax SX Laufräder
PRO FRS Vorbau und Lenker
Ritchey WCS Sattelstütze
Selle Italia SLR T1 Sattel
Fun Works N-Light Steuersatz

Fahrfertiges Gewicht inkl. Pedale 13,98 kg.
Federweg vorne und hinten 155 mm


----------



## L-X (20. Mai 2011)

nach etlichen Jahren mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt:


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Mai 2011)

Meine Güte! Ich bin eben nochmal die letzten Seiten durchgegangen und könnte mich nicht entscheiden, welches Rad ich am Besten finde! Klassiker in klassischem Kleid (geiles Cirque, Tom!!), Klassiker, die nicht berentet an der Wand oder sonstwo verstauben, sondern liebevoll modernisiert ordentlich geknechtet werden  (alter Mann...!!) und endlich immer mehr neue Bikes! Ich hoffe, ich sehe viele davon auf dem diesjährigen Treffen.

Heute gab es bei schönstem Wetter eine entspannte Runde mit dem halwegs Klassischem und Atempause bei der Jugend am Pool.


----------



## thomasg2466 (20. Mai 2011)

nice ride!
wo is´n der pool-park?


----------



## tofu1000 (20. Mai 2011)

Oschatz - die beste Adresse zwischen Leipzig & Dresden.  Am 25.Juni gibts dort wieder einen Skate- und BMX-Contest mit Streetball, feinstem Graffiti und abendlicher Musik mit Tanz...


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Mai 2011)

L-X schrieb:


> nach etlichen Jahren mal wieder ein wenig gebastelt:


 
Seehr schick allerdingst stören die türkisen reifen das gesamtbild aber die  werden schon bewusst gewählt sein oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L-X (21. Mai 2011)

Ruhrpott-treter schrieb:


> Seehr schick allerdingst stören die türkisen reifen das gesamtbild aber die  werden schon bewusst gewählt sein oder?



Danke für die Blumen. Jawohl, die Reifen sind bewusst gewählt. Die KORE Parts werden in Kürze noch durch Ritchey Comp 90mm Vorbau (brauch was kurzes mit Steigung, man wird ja nicht jünger) und Rizer Lenker ersetzt. Schwarz ist bestellt, liebäugel aber auch mit den WCS wet white Sachen, wär mal was anderes... Bin unschlüssig.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Mai 2011)

L-X schrieb:


> Jawohl, die Reifen sind bewusst gewählt.


Darf ich Fragen aus welchem Grund?


----------



## L-X (21. Mai 2011)

Klar. Ich mag die Optik der grünen Silikamischung in Verbindung mit den Spins.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Mai 2011)

Geschmackssache


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (21. Mai 2011)

Aber passt zu Old school Bike


----------



## devil-lime (21. Mai 2011)

Hier ein update meiner beiden

Das Xizang mit Decals ( danke an Tom) und gestutzter gabel






und das Zaskar mit neuer Gabel, es kommen noch andere Pedale, Decals und ein Umwerfer, vielleicht auch schmale Reifen. Oder ich verkaufe es 





grüsse
Karsten


----------



## redsandow (22. Mai 2011)

uiuiui.hoffentlich ist das nur die perspektive,oder ist das unterrohr dekor leicht schief?sind an den maguras gar keine bbooster verbaut?sonst super.
kannst an der gabel den sicherheitshinweis ruhig abkratzen.ja blau dekor würd dann noch recht schick aussehen


----------



## Bullfighter (22. Mai 2011)

In letzter Zeit war viel Türkis zu sehen  ich bring mal wieder eine andere Farbe in Spiel.
Das fast fertige Zaskar LE meiner Freundin.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2011)

So es ist endlich getan und ich hab seit gestern wieder ein (fast) fahrbereites gt sts dh.
es fehlt leider noch der passende xt umwerfer.

hie ein paar häppchen für euch.
ich hoffe es gefällt euch genauso gut wie mir........und ja der rote flite muss sein jungens.
dank an jörg ohne den der rahmen nicht zustande gekommen wäre.














schön nicht?   



hab gestern keinen von euch beim velothon gesehen.





.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (23. Mai 2011)

Sehr schick, was sind das für Bremshebel? Erinnern mich an meine alten Altek.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Mai 2011)

BOX LEVER
echt monsterteile die wunderbar industriegelagert sind.
es sollen angeblich nur 300 paar hergestellt worden sein.
mein paar hat die nummer 278.


----------



## Kruko (23. Mai 2011)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> schön nicht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick geworden.

Wann warst Du denn an der Strecke??


----------



## ole88 (24. Mai 2011)

sers, sagt mal son gt rahmen bzw. bike ist das noch sehr viel wert? weil wenn ich seh wie das hier gehandelt wird, mit 1500 euro ka ist das wegen dem schönen rahmen so wertvoll?


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Mai 2011)

David, das sieht ja wirklich fast aus wie ein 1 zu 1 Neuaufbau deines alten Rades - cooler Schlitten!


----------



## Kettentrumm (25. Mai 2011)

Einige werden sich evtl. noch an mein altes RTS 2 errinnern, das ich in den Ruhestand schicken musste, da an der Aufhaengung der Wippe fuer den  Daempfer unter dem Tretlager die Schweissnaht gerissen war. 





Nach einer etwas laengeren Suche, da ich ja wieder einen 93er Jahrgang haben wollte, hab ich dann endlich einen Rahmen gefunden.

Gebaut wurde er:





Zuerst verkauft wurde er in:





Hohe Ziele wurden schon mit ihm erreicht:





Aus RTS 2 wurde RTS 1:





Rahmen: GT RTS 1
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 21
Daempfer: Noleen
Kurbel: Shimano XTR M900 3-fach
Pedale: Shimano M747
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR M900
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR M900
Schalthebel: Shimano XT M739
Kassette: Shimano M900 8-fach
Kette: Shimano HG 91
Innenlager: Shimano
Steuersatz: Race Face Deus
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Race Face Deus
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Bremsen: Magura Johnny T.
Sattelstuetze: GT
Sattelstuetzenklemme: GT
Sattel: Flite
Naben: Shimano M900
Schnellspanner: Shimano M900
Felgen: Mach1 Tequila
Reifen: Schwalbe NN/RR 2,1
Flaschenhalter: Elite Ciussi

Nicht ganz time-correct, aber mir gefaellts, evtl. findet sich ja mal noch von Syncros eine Sattelstuetze und ein Lenker, vll. auch eine Magura Race Line.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2011)

interesannt das keiner ne antwort geben kann


----------



## zaskar-le (25. Mai 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> sers, sagt mal son gt rahmen bzw. bike ist das noch sehr viel wert? weil wenn ich seh wie das hier gehandelt wird, mit 1500 euro ka ist das wegen dem schönen rahmen so wertvoll?



Ja! Oder anders: welche Antwortqualität hast Du Dir denn so vorgestellt?


----------



## ole88 (25. Mai 2011)

ich wollte einfach wissen ob das GT bzw. ein bike mit diesem Rahmen noch so wertvoll ist, am bfz hier steht jeden tag ein rotes GT und seitdem ich denn thread hier gsehn hab, mir gefällt der rahmen einfach.


----------



## neuroncrust (26. Mai 2011)

Das STS ist das Oberhammer! Vielleicht mein Lieblings-GT, obwohl ich so eins mangels EinsatzmÃ¶glichkeit nicht besitze. Zum Scheuchen zu schade, zu Cruisen hab ich schon genug rumstehen. Aber wer weiÃ, irgendwann kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr an mich halten, die Thermoplasten sind einfach zu schÃ¶n 

Auch das RTS, das Xizang, das "nackte" und das lila Zaskar sind sehr schick, die Spins und grÃ¼nen Reifen sind... Geschmackssache 

Hier meine neue Stadtschlampe (ohne sexistische Konnotation, versteht sich). Ein ex-Outpost, das man in Hamburg auch mal wo stehen lassen kann, ohne SchweiÃausbrÃ¼che kriegen zu mÃ¼ssen. Neu gekauft hab ich die Pedalen plus Schlaufen, Reifen und Decals, alles andere kommt von meiner Resterampe. Preis fÃ¼r ein sexy neues Rad: ca. 35 â¬  

Die ÃberhÃ¶hung ist am Anschlag, aber es passt mir so, ist hÃ¶llenschnell und sehr wendig.
















So sah das Ã¼brigens mal aus.


----------



## Oscar1 (26. Mai 2011)

GT Räder gibt es so ab 40.- EUR   



ole88 schrieb:


> ich wollte einfach wissen ob das GT bzw. ein bike mit diesem Rahmen noch so wertvoll ist, am bfz hier steht jeden tag ein rotes GT und seitdem ich denn thread hier gsehn hab, mir gefällt der rahmen einfach.


 
p.s.: die Räder sind nicht alle gleich!


----------



## GT-Sassy (26. Mai 2011)

Mit etwas Glück bekommst Du auch welche für 15 

Nee, momentan ist der Preis für ein GT recht hoch.


----------



## epic2006 (27. Mai 2011)

Das Outpost hat was. Hast Du schon mal über einen ungeschalteten Aufbau nachgedacht, das würde mMn die elegante Schlichtheit noch massiv unterstreichen. Schönes Bike auf jeden Fall!


----------



## neuroncrust (27. Mai 2011)

@ epic 2006

Klar sieht sowas als Singlespeed noch reduzierter und puristischer aus, aber ich schalte ganz gerne - so flach kann das Land kaum sein, dass ich nur einen Gang haben will 

Außerdem finde ich, mit SSP/Fixie ist es ein klein wenig wie mit diesen verschnörkelten, schweren Cruisern: Eher hip und trendy als wirklich praktikabel.


----------



## epic2006 (27. Mai 2011)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Eher hip und trendy als wirklich praktikabel.



Ansichts-/Erfahrungssache, aber ich will niemanden bekehren. Das Bike passt so auch


----------



## devil-lime (27. Mai 2011)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> @ epic 2006
> 
> Außerdem finde ich, mit SSP/Fixie ist es ein klein wenig wie mit diesen verschnörkelten, schweren Cruisern: Eher hip und trendy als wirklich praktikabel.



Das unterschreibe ich sofort
Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Industrie unsere alten Schlurren als Markt entdeckt und ein reissue oder wie immer das auch heißen mag, auf den Markt bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (27. Mai 2011)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Das unterschreibe ich sofort
> Ich bin mal gespannt, wann die Industrie unsere alten Schlurren als Markt entdeckt und ein reissue oder wie immer das auch heißen mag, auf den Markt bringt.



Jo, es gibt mittlerweile alles in mehreren Generationen, aufgewärmt und von der Stange - nicht zwangsläufig immer besser werdend. Gerade sind halt SSP, gern mit Stahlrahmen, dran. Kapitalismus im Endstadium. Dann lieber das Echte


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2011)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich wollte einfach wissen ob das GT bzw. ein bike mit diesem Rahmen noch so wertvoll ist, am bfz hier steht jeden tag ein rotes GT und seitdem ich denn thread hier gsehn hab, mir gefällt der rahmen einfach.



was sollte man denn auf eine so undifferenzierte frage antworten? 


wieviel ist denn ein opel wert?


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> wieviel ist denn ein opel wert?



Also meiner war verdammt wenig wert


----------



## Papa Midnight (31. Mai 2011)

Die Dame hier hat auch n GT...
http://soulbiker.com/video/bike-strip.html


----------



## CoxHell (3. Juni 2011)

Gestern abgeholt 

94er (?) Terramoto

Wurde als "einigermaßen guter Zustand" verkauft... ich würde eher sagen "fast NOS" trifft es eher. Auf den Panaracer sind noch die Nippel auf der Lauffläche 

...nur der original Sattel ist leider nicht mehr drauf 
Hat sowas jemand zufällig über?


----------



## gemini900 (6. Juni 2011)

So mein 97er LTS ist fertig. 
Neben vielen Anbauteilen sind der Rahmen und die Gabel neu.
Ich habe bewußt auf bunt eloxierte Anbauteile verzichtet. Hat eine Weile gedauert, die polierten Teile zu besorgen.
Bei der Sattelstütze und beim Sattel musste etwas modernes her. Zum einen wegen der Angstschwelle zum anderen wegen meines Hinterns.

Ich hoffe es gefällt (trotzdem).


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2011)

gemini900 schrieb:


> So mein 97er LTS ist fertig.
> ....Ich hoffe es gefällt (trotzdem)....



Nuja Dir muss es gefallen. 
Ich finde die Judy DH gut im Bike, war mir damals zu teuer...

persönlich würde ich ein paar Dinge anders machen, allen voran die Tomac 22er rausschmeissen und gegen eine Raceline D ersetzen. Erstens beisst sich dass neonrot mit der DH, diesen Touch habe ich nie verstanden, zweitens war damals die "D" die einzige mit 14mm Kolben. Oder das Zugeständnis machen und eine 98er Tomac montieren die passt nicht nur besser von der Farbe sondern war dann auch technisch eine "33er". 

Die Brownwall Reifen finde ich farblich ebenfalls nicht passend, da ha(e)tte ich zu Z-max gegriffen. Zudem hätte ich rote (oder klare) Ourys montiert. 
Dann hätte man auch gleich einen Grund dieses Pseudo DH Geschwür von Udo O. zu demontieren. Meiner war damals von "X-tasy" und fiel sicherlich aus der gleichen Presse in China 

Der Vorbau... ist der von Blackspire (nur so ne wilde Assoziation mit dem Logo) ? Dann würde er perfekt zum Lenker passen... 

Allgemein fehlt mir ein farblicher Gegenpol zum schwarzen Sattel/Stütze das wirkt unharmonisch weil im vorderen Rahmendreieck alles silber (hochglanz) ist. Demnach würde ich wahrscheinlich eher einen schwarzen Vorbau wählen. 
Kettenstrebenschutz, Kabelbinder und Autoventile ohne Kappen geht gar nicht, Aero Profil Felgen sind eher was fürs Rennrad, und kann das sein dass der hintere Schnellspanner aus der falschen XT Serie ist ? Irgendwas aktuelles ? Dann würde ich den auch tauschen. 

Das ist aber alles mehr oder minder Geschmackssache, wenns nur ums reine fahren geht würde ich mich begnügen die HS22 gegen eine 33er zu tauschen und Lenker/Vorbau gegen was (gewichtsmässig und optisch) leichteres. 
Sattel und Stütze stören mich hingegen gar nicht, das sind persönliche  Vorlieben wie auch der Reifen größtenteils.  


oh und:
Steuersatz ist auch NC-17 ? Ich hab mich damals gegen den baugleichen Mounty entschieden (die beide recht gut sind/waren) und für einen goldenen Raceface. Mein Fresse - total daneben aber war billiger als die schwarze Version


----------



## gemini900 (6. Juni 2011)

Schön das Dir die Gabel gefällt 
Die ist neu auch heute noch teuer.

Die Raceline D sind ja noch schwerer zu kriegen, als die Tomac.
Ich wollte unbedingt mit voller Absicht diesen NC-17 Lenker. Das mit der Querstrebe war total angesagt.
Deswegen hattest Du ja einen von Xtasy. 


Ich finde es total krass, welche Details Du entdeckt hast. Freut mich. Hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Kint (6. Juni 2011)

jajaah.. diese poser Lenker...Man war jung und beeinflussbar.  

Wenn Dir die "Ds" zu teuer sind würde ich die Lanze brechen und die 98er Tomac statt der Johnny T. montieren, diese hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3344549&postcount=9

spürbar bessere Bremsleistung und zumindest annähernd Judy rot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gemini900 (6. Juni 2011)

Raceline D, zu teuer nicht, aber schwer zu kriegen. Jetzt habe ich mich erstmal für die montierten entschieden. Ich hatte dieses Modell '95 auch schon besessen. Mit der Bremsleistung war ich zufrieden. 
Jetzt will ich erstmal mit dem Rad fahren. Wobei beim ersten aufsitzen die Gabel nicht mit dem Hinterbau mithalten kann.


----------



## L-X (6. Juni 2011)

Aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen noch ein paar Bilder

Leider nur schnelle Schnappschüsse mit dem Handy, da mein Objektiv gerade in Reparatur ist. BTW: Kennt einer nen vernünftigen Fotomechaniker im Raum Leipzig - Empfehlungen gern via PM!


----------



## rider_x (7. Juni 2011)

@ L-X:

Was hast du denn da für einen Rahmenhöhe?


----------



## L-X (7. Juni 2011)

18"


----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...
> Heute gab es bei schönstem Wetter eine entspannte Runde mit dem halwegs Klassischem und Atempause bei der Jugend am Pool.
> ...



geiles bike 



L-X schrieb:


> Aufgrund der vielen Nachfragen noch ein paar Bilder
> Leider nur schnelle Schnappschüsse mit dem Handy, da mein Objektiv gerade in Reparatur ist. BTW: Kennt einer nen vernünftigen Fotomechaniker im Raum Leipzig - Empfehlungen gern via PM!
> ...



netter Aufbau. 
Ich würde die Schaltzüg "entkreuzen", und ist der SW Zug unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz verlegt? Beides nicht gut für die Schaltperformance.
Die Schrift der Reifen gehört übers Ventilloch. 
Hast Du die Zuganschläge aufgebohrt ? 

Die Kurbeln, sind das die Carbon+ALu Profile Kurbeln? Kann das nicht so recht erkennnen, die Bilder sind etwas körnig. Wenn ja, wie fahren die sich ?


----------



## L-X (7. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> netter Aufbau.
> Ich würde die Schaltzüg "entkreuzen", und ist der SW Zug unter dem Kettenstrebenschutz verlegt? Beides nicht gut für die Schaltperformance.
> Die Schrift der Reifen gehört übers Ventilloch.
> Hast Du die Zuganschläge aufgebohrt ?
> ...


Die Schaltzüge hat mein Händler im Rahmen eines Wechsels so verlegt. Find ich auch nicht so prickelnd, stört mich aber nicht. 
Der Chainguard ist natürlich zwischen Strebe und Schaltzug montiert, letzterer läuft absolut frei dran vorbei. 
Die alte XTR schaltet sich butterweich und megapräzise. 

Schrift überm Ventil? upps...
Die Kurbeln bestehen aus Profile Design Carbon Armen mit XTR Garnitur inkl. großem 48er Kettenblatt - sausteif und ebenso schnell, das Ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (7. Juni 2011)

L-X schrieb:


> ...
> Die Kurbeln bestehen aus Profile Design Carbon Armen mit XTR Garnitur inkl. großem 48er Kettenblatt - sausteif und ebenso schnell, das Ganze.



Die Arme der Profile Kurbel sind aus Carbon über einem Alu Skelett, kein Vollcarbon, danke für die Info dass sie steif sind, hatte noch niemanden getroffen der sie fährt


----------



## rider_x (7. Juni 2011)

Hatte auch mal einen Grund mein LE ein wenig zu Putzen...nach Jahren  richtig sauber ist es aber immer noch nicht



























​ 


Jetzt muss ich die Unterschrift nur noch mit Klarlack oder einer Steinschlagschutzfolie schützen. Hoffe sie bleicht nicht aus...


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2011)

Mein Garagenfund und -kauf von gestern für kleines Geld. Müsste ein 96-er Zaskar LE sein.




GT Zaskar LE von kelme_sis auf Flickr




GT Zaskar LE von kelme_sis auf Flickr




XTR-Nabe, vorn von kelme_sis auf Flickr




XT-Kurbel von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Da es ein Singlespeeder werden soll, werden einige Komponenten gehen müssen. Zu allererst der Vorbau .


----------



## Kruko (8. Juni 2011)

Wo war denn die Garage?? Ist aber definitiv vor 1996. Ab 1996 war das Schaltauge nur noch mit einer Schraube befestigt. Ich tippe auf 1995. Kannst Du aber auch aus der Rahmennummer herauslesen.


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2011)

Die Garage war bei uns in der Pfalz . Es lohnt sch halt doch ein Rad für einen Bekannten zu suchen, der dann aber doch aus veständlichen Gründen etwas anderes will.

Danke für den Hinweis mit Jahrgng. Wird ja immer besser.
Seltsam: Normalerweise finde ich die Rahmennummer doch unter dem Tretlagergehäuse eingeschlagen. Da ist aber nichts.


----------



## Kruko (8. Juni 2011)

Schau mal am Ausfallende hinten links. Dort ist sie von außen eingeschlagen. Die ersten vier Ziffern sagen Dir das Produktionsdatum (Monat & Jahr).

Darunter steht dann noch die Größe.


----------



## Kelme (8. Juni 2011)

Baujahr GT Zaskar LE von kelme_sis auf Flickr​
Ok, ich unwürdiger Wurm habe das nicht vorher gefunden. 
Also ein Baujahr September 1994. Größe: 18 Zoll.


----------



## Kint (8. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Ok, ich unwürdiger Wurm habe das nicht vorher gefunden. Also ein Baujahr September 1994. Größe: 18 Zoll.



Schicker Fund. 
9/94 ist klar, aber das Rad wurde wahrscheinlich für/ im Jahr 1995 verkauft. 
Das legt die Judy nahe, 1994 war die Mag noch üblich. 95 gabs dann auch die gezeigte Syncros Stütze, 94 beschränkte man sich noch auf deren Vorbau.


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> geiles bike



Hey großer Mann! Schön dass du wieder da bist und danke für die Blumen. Live und in Farbe ist es noch viel schöner - ich erwarte dich also auf dem diesjährigen Treffen!  



Kelme schrieb:


> ...Garagenfund...



 Na aber herzlichen Glückwunsch! Für so einen drei-, vier- oder fünfundneunziger in 18 Zoll würde ich einiges geben - ich muss mich wohl mal nach einer Garage umsehen... Falls beim Umbau die Kurbel für kleines Geld übrig bleiben sollte...  Aber den Vorbau kannst du gern behalten.


----------



## Kint (8. Juni 2011)

nope, kein Treffen dies Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (8. Juni 2011)

Von mir auch noch eine Gruß an das große Kint. 

Ich habe (noch) kein neues GT am Start. 

@kelme: Schönes Teil! Bitte noch die Schraube der Sattelklemme kürzen, sonst Aua! 

Tom


----------



## Michaelmini (9. Juni 2011)

Habe gerade mein 93 Zassi vom pulvern abgeholt und mit dem zusammenstecken begonnen.
Stellt sich nur die Fage welche Kurbel passt optisch am besten.



die Tune wäre leicht, schön und zeitgemäß



die Middleburn auch, aber bunt



oder lieber was modernes leichtes in schwarz?  KCNC


----------



## L-X (9. Juni 2011)

Meine Stimme geht an die KCNC. 

... aber gegen die Gabel.


----------



## Kint (9. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Frage nach der optik gestellt wird dann gibts (imho) ein paar goldene Regeln:

Bei (geschweissten) Vorbauten passt meist nur Stahl zu Stahlrahmen. Die wuchtigen Syncros, Atac, Ringle sind deplatziert, umgekehrt genauso, Salsa, Ibis, Nitto, das verliert sich an dicken Alu Rahmen. Ausnahmen sind imo Controltech (die alten) und die geschweissten Gt Stahl Vorbauten - die sind genau das Mittelmass das passt. 

Bei Kurbeln sehe ich das ähnlich, allerdings nicht ganz so streng:
Cook, Tune, CQP etc, das gehört in Stahlgeröhr, Raceface, Kooka passt gut zu ALU. White Industries ist ein gutes Mittelmaß. 

Die frühe Middleburn find ich auch zu filigran, (die AMp ist imho auch grenzwertig) optisch am besten gefällt mir die KCNC, allerdings ist die nicht mal im Ansatz period correct. 

Ich würde die White industries aus Deinem Album schwarz eloxieren lassen


----------



## DefektesKind (9. Juni 2011)

Die dritte wäre meine Wahl.


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Juni 2011)

Ich stimme gegen die Infernos. Die sehen nur gut aus, sind aber sackschwer und fahren sich echt sch.... . Ansonsten schade das Du das Zaskar so verhunzt. Hab ich auch hinter mir, bei mir wars allerdings ein BB Backwoods, ich habs oft bereut.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Juni 2011)

Middleburn und dazu noch purple Lenker und Sattelstütze.
Und ein Purple H2O muß natürlich auch noch ran.
Rest Schwarz.
So würd ich es machen.


----------



## Michaelmini (9. Juni 2011)

Bei der Tune/Middleburn hätte ich es halt klassisch mit 7-fach Deore Daumies und Cantis aufgebaut.
Mit der KCNC wird es ein 9-fach XTR 952 Aufbau mit einigen Carbonteilen.


----------



## cleiende (9. Juni 2011)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> Mit der KCNC wird es ein 9-fach XTR 952 Aufbau mit einigen Carbonteilen.



Altes Zaskar und Carbon.
Man reiche mir Weihwaser, Silberkugeln und einen Pfahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (9. Juni 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Altes Zaskar und Carbon.
> Man reiche mir Weihwaser, Silberkugeln und einen Pfahl.



Wenn Du mit ihm fertig bist, nehme ich die KCNC (natürlich nicht für was altes....)

Hermann: Schicker Fund! Aber was wird aus der Rennfresse? Obwohl, Singlespeeder kann Man(n) eigentlich nie genug haben. 

Michaelmini: Bist Du die KCNC schon gefahren ud kannst Du etwas  dazu sagen? Gewicht, Steifigkeit, Lagerqualität, Verschleiß Kettenblätter usw?

Danke!

Ach ja: Schön, das Du wieder da bist, Großer!
Evtl. SiS?


----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...
> Hermann: Schicker Fund! Aber was wird aus der Rennfresse? Obwohl, Singlespeeder kann Man(n) eigentlich nie genug haben. ...


So isses. RennFresse braucht gerade eine neue Hinterradfelge um die White ENO herum und da passt der Aufbau des Zaskar ganz gut. Gegenüber der RennFresse ist das BB ein ganz anderes Rad. Großer Rahmen und rigid gegen 18-er Rahmen und Federgabel.


Kelme - freut sich ein Loch ins Knie


----------



## gremlino (9. Juni 2011)

Mein Tip wäre eine Race Face Turbine (die LP von Ende der 90er, nicht die aktuelle), mein Voting ist die KCNC


----------



## Kjartan98 (10. Juni 2011)

x


----------



## Onegear (11. Juni 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Schicker Fund.
> 9/94 ist klar, aber das Rad wurde wahrscheinlich für/ im Jahr 1995 verkauft.
> Das legt die Judy nahe, 1994 war die Mag noch üblich. 95 gabs dann auch die gezeigte Syncros Stütze, 94 beschränkte man sich noch auf deren Vorbau.



würde ich unterschreiben. Diese ausfransenden Decals sind doch auch eher 95er...oder wurden die schon 1994 verwendet? Mein 18" ink-blue Zaskar hat nämlich auch diese Decals, die Kelme hat...


----------



## Fedechat (14. Juni 2011)

None...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaelmini (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Tequesta als Stadtrad


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Juni 2011)

Die Lenkerkonstruktion ist ja mal krass. Tut dadd not? 

Ansonsten schönes Rad.


----------



## Michaelmini (16. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Lenkerkonstruktion ist ja mal krass. Tut dadd not?
> 
> Ansonsten schönes Rad.



Capricorn Dynamic Hörnchen...oder eher Hörner
" for aerodynamic position, at least 2km p/h faster"


----------



## gtbiker (16. Juni 2011)

Michaelmini schrieb:


> " for aerodynamic position, at least 2km p/h faster"


aber klar doch 
Tolles Rad


----------



## knicksiknacksi (18. Juni 2011)

wiederbelebt
















[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5842528495/]
	


[/URL]


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Juni 2011)

bis auf den verirrten "titanium" Aufkleber, super!!!


----------



## mountymaus (18. Juni 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> bis auf den verirrten "titanium" Aufkleber, super!!!





Der titanium Aufkleber hat sich gar nicht verirrt...
Das ist original so.
In MTB- Kataloge findest du den Rahmen im Tech Shop auf der Seite 3.


----------



## DeepStar23 (18. Juni 2011)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Der titanium Aufkleber hat sich gar nicht verirrt...
> Das ist original so.
> In MTB- Kataloge findest du den Rahmen im Tech Shop auf der Seite 3.



dann siehts halt doof aus.. ich hätte den da nicht hingemacht.. Hab aber auch keinen besseren Platz ausmachen können..


----------



## Manni1599 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich finds auch schick - bis auf die Pedale.

Und der Sattel -


----------



## gtbiker (18. Juni 2011)

Das titanige ist stark, siegt klasse aus! Einzig die Pedale sorgen für Hirnmatsche....was ist denn das für eine U-Brake hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (18. Juni 2011)

Zum Titan finde ich auch das es ein tolles Bike ist. Allerdings offenbaren sich auf den zweiten Blick ein paar Dinge die verbessert werden koennten. Zum einen sollten diese Pedale gewechselt werden. Dann gehoert an einen Rahmen mit U-Brake vorne eine Canti. Dann ergeben auch die Hebel am Lenker ein einheitliches Bild. Dann ist etwas schade das dir der Rahmen als etwas zu klein erscheint. So wird es sicher schwierig den Rizer gegen einen Flatbar zu tauschen. Sonst Top und ein Bike mit hohem Neidfaktor. Viel Spass damit.

oliversen


----------



## devil-lime (18. Juni 2011)

kleines Update, die Box Levers verbaut, neue Bremse, Avid Arch Supreme und ein Aukleber weniger






Fehlt nur noch die neue Sattelstütze in schwarz, ein Umwerfer und 2 neue Kettenblätter. 
Und irgendwie ein Farbtupfer, vielleicht wird der King nochmal Rot oder Grün


----------



## DefektesKind (18. Juni 2011)

Die Combi Box Lever/Arch Supreme gab es ja schon bei dem STS von Davidbelize und mich würde mal interessieren wie gut das funktioniert?


----------



## devil-lime (18. Juni 2011)

Wie ein Anker, vor allem vorn.Sehr guter Druckpunkt.Vielleicht etwas sensibel, aber ich hatte mal ne Hope M4, die war schlimmer.
Und was mich am meisten begeistert hat war das Anbauen. Einfach nur ran, kein Feder nachjustieren, passt einfach. 
Manchmal frage ich mich, warum man so etwas nicht mehr baut, ich meien die Arch Supreme, ist das einfach zu teuer in der Herstellung?


----------



## gtbiker (18. Juni 2011)

Mal bisserl zusammengebaut....gibt aber noch ne ganze Menge zu tun.


----------



## divergent! (19. Juni 2011)

aah hier isses. zeig mal ein bild hinten wegen adapter!


----------



## gtbiker (19. Juni 2011)

Erst wenns ganz fertig ist.....


----------



## knicksiknacksi (20. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Das titanige ist stark, siegt klasse aus! Einzig die Pedale sorgen für Hirnmatsche....was ist denn das für eine U-Brake hinten?



odysee 2



oliversen schrieb:


> Zum Titan finde ich auch das es ein tolles Bike ist. Allerdings offenbaren sich auf den zweiten Blick ein paar Dinge die verbessert werden koennten. Zum einen sollten diese Pedale gewechselt werden. Dann gehoert an einen Rahmen mit U-Brake vorne eine Canti. Dann ergeben auch die Hebel am Lenker ein einheitliches Bild. Dann ist etwas schade das dir der Rahmen als etwas zu klein erscheint. So wird es sicher schwierig den Rizer gegen einen Flatbar zu tauschen. Sonst Top und ein Bike mit hohem Neidfaktor. Viel Spass damit.
> 
> oliversen



wenn ich ein concour de elegance bike daraus hätte machen wollen, wäre das eine meiner leichteren übungen gewesen... 

zu den hebeln, wieviel einheitlicher kann man avid´s mit travelchips noch machen - klonen?


@ st. pauli fan


laber hier nich rum - zeig lieber endlich bilder vom grünen sattel...


----------



## Kint (20. Juni 2011)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> wiederbelebt
> ...



Ich finde den Aufbau annähernd perfekt. 
Die Pedale sind sicherlich Geschmackssache, allerdings ist das jetzt auch nicht das erste Mal, und das einzige was optisch annähernd zu den filigranen Rohren passt ist ein kleines Tatzenpedal - und das ist vom fahrerischen her ne ganze andere Hausmarke als ein Plattformpedal. 

Allerdings ist der Aufbau so, dass man jederzeit andere Pedale ranschmeissen kann und das xizang ohne Abstriche über die Trails prügeln mag -wenn man das den Parts zumuten möchte. 
Ich hätte wahrscheinlich einen Downswing Umwerfer verbaut. Das wäre eher period correct. Der Topswing ist aber cleaner vom look. 

Was mich an dem aufbau besonders anfixed sind Details die ich einfach super gelöst finde :
- zb wie die gefräste Hope klemme den kantigen look der king Muttern aufnimmt. 
Sattelklemme und Spacer/Steuersatzklemmung bilden imo bei bikes immer einen optischen Zusammenhang. 
- der flamme rouge Kleber der an der Stelle sitzt wo bei 97ern das TTriangle decal sitzt. 
- die chili pill die das gelb vom sonst verloren wirkenden litespeed und Ringle schriftzug aufnimmt.
- dass gerade ein king mit logo verwendet wurde.
- oder auch die anpolierten GT all terra schriftzüge - sicherlich ungewollt, aber ich mag genau diesen look.

wenn ich was ändern müsste wären es Kleinigkeiten. Pedale - okay. Evtl würde ich die (originale) Schraube vom Cable crosser gegen eine kürzere Tauschen. Dann wahrscheinlich schwarze endkappen für die Bowdenzughüllen der Bremsen wählen, und evtl den Anschlag der Avid pipe gegen einen von GT tauschen. Aber das letzte könnte overkill sein. Die unterschiedliche Ventillänge der Schläuche ist auch nur ein optischer Makel. 

Aber rundum, ist das wieder mal ein für mich perfekter und eigenständiger Aufbau.  

Wie passt die BMX u-brake über die Sockel ? Das ist doch nicht ganz unproblematisch ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knicksiknacksi (21. Juni 2011)

danke sven,

die odysee wollte nur am rechten sockel nicht so ganz. das lag aber nur am grat der sich vorne gebidet hatte. den befeilt und mit ein bischen schleifvlies bearbeitet - schon ging das ganz smooth... bremsen, so lala, aber da ich eh mehr vorne bremse nur was für die symetrie am lenker.

schön das du ab und zu wieder reinschaust...


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2011)

dann muss ich auch mal und bei dir muss ich die latte hoch legen 

der dh-prügel an dem rahmen ist selbst für dich schon ein starkes stück, wenn der dann noch in so einem langen apehangeresken vorbau steckt, müsste man schon fast handgreiflich werden - dem lenker gegenüber, natürlich 

über period correctness muss man den x0-teilen nach wohl kaum sprechen, was ich gut finde!

zu den pedalen wurde alles gesagt und der rest ist gewohntes hoeckle-niveau - also top


----------



## knicksiknacksi (21. Juni 2011)

ihr mit den pedalen - ich find sie auch schei$$e, aber sie waren nunmal da und ich wollte keinen cent in die wiederbelebung stecken.

volker, der lenker, also das ist so: ich kriege keinen normalen riser da rein, zumindest nicht ohne beide allzusehr zu streßen und da nichts titaniges mehr vorhanden ist, steckt im pissoff, muss halt was mit shims her, ergo der answer... den hätte ich im übrigen auch lieber in schwarz genommen... aber danke!


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2011)

knicksiknacksi schrieb:


> volker, der lenker, also das ist so: ich kriege keinen normalen riser da rein, zumindest nicht ohne beide allzusehr zu streßen und da nichts titaniges mehr vorhanden ist, steckt im pissoff, muss halt was mit shims her, ergo der answer... den hätte ich im übrigen auch lieber in schwarz genommen... aber danke!



gerne!

ansonsten alles faule ausreden


----------



## DefektesKind (22. Juni 2011)

Für mich ein Xizang das aus dem Rahmen fällt.











Also eines das man sich merkt.SCHÖN 

PS: Shims sind sexy.


----------



## Kelme (24. Juni 2011)

Umbau abgeschlossen.




GT Zaskar LE Singlespeedifikation von kelme_sis auf Flickr




GT Zaskar LE Singlespeedifikation von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Als nächstes steht die Probefahrt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gekap (24. Juni 2011)

ich habe mir vor Jahren in meinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn  ein Traum-Bike basierend auf einen Team LTS Rahmen zusammengebaut - alles aus Einzelteilen - der Preis damals hat sicher die 5000 Euro Marke locker gesprengt. 

techn. Daten:

Rahmen: GT Team LTS, mit Titan-Dämpfer-Umlenkhebel, 18", ca. 82mm Federweg
Dämpfer-Element: Rock Shox Super Deluxe, Zug-/Druckstufe und Feder-Vorspannung einstellbar
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy SL Travel, 63mm Federweg, Stahlfeder/Öldämpfung, Magnesium-Tauchrohre silber-graphit poliert/lackiert
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 8-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Grip Shift 8-fach 
Bremsen: Magura HS-33
Kurbeln: Race Face Forged, Alu geschmiedet/gefräst
Tretlager: Shimano XTR
Kettenblätter: Shimano XTR 44/32/20, grosses Kettenblatt blau eloxiert, mit Titanschrauben verschraubt
Kassette: Shimano XTR 11-30
Kette: Shimano HG91
Nabe vorn: White Industries 32-loch, Alu, Industrielager
Nabe hinten: White Industries 32-loch, Alu, Industrielager
Felgen: Mavic 217 SUP
Speicher: DT Swiss 2.0/1.8 konifiziert, mit Alu-Nippeln gespannt
Reifen: Michelin Comp S light
Schnellspanner: Ringle Twister, Alu gefräst, blau eloxiert
Lenker: Race Face Air Alloy Low Riser
Barends: Answer Hyper Ends, Alu, blau eloxiert
Vorbau: Ringle Zooka Ahead, Alu gefräst, Innenklemmung, Titanschrauben, blau exloxiert
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet, nadelgelagert
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titan Alpes
Sattelstütze: Ringle Moby Post, Alu gefräst, blau exloxiert
Pedale: Shimano PD-M747 Klickpedale
sonstiges: Lizard Skin Kettenstreben-Schlagschutz
Gewicht: wie abgebildet (mit Pedalen!) 11.6 kg


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2011)

Die Gabel ist ziemlich platt oder?


----------



## gekap (24. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Gabel ist ziemlich platt oder?


 
was meinst Du mit platt? es ist eine Judy SL Long Travel, die hatte damals gold eloxierte Magnesium-Tauchrohre. Da mir das nicht gefallen hat, habe ich die Goldschicht runterpoliert und die Rohre glasklar einbrennlackieren lassen, mit der Zeit ist dann die Oberfläche auf die Farbe wie zu sehen korrodiert - funktionieren tut die Gabel aber einwandfrei!


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2011)

Die Long Travel sollte doch 10cm Federweg haben. Die Gabel auf dem Foto hat noch maximal 5cm Federweg. Sind da Elastomere drin? Wenn ja, dürften die hin sein.


----------



## gekap (24. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Long Travel sollte doch 10cm Federweg haben. Die Gabel auf dem Foto hat noch maximal 5cm Federweg. Sind da Elastomere drin? Wenn ja, dürften die hin sein.


 
danke für den Hinweis, ich bessere meinen Text aus (ich habe es nicht mehr so genau gewusst): es ist eine Judy SL Travel (ohne "long"), hat 63mm Federweg, ist eine Stahlfeder mit einer Ölpatronen-Dämpfung. Siehe http://www.birota.ru/manuals/rockshox/user-guide/99judyslxl.pdf


----------



## tofu1000 (24. Juni 2011)

gekap schrieb:


> ...es steht daher auch zum Verkauf...



Hallo und willkommen!

Schönes Rad hast du da!  Nix für ungut - aber nutze doch zum Verkauf bitte den oben angepinnten Faden (direkt unter diesem): klick! Natürlich unter Beachtung der am Anfang genannten Bedingungen. Ansonsten würde ich mir den Verkauf nochmal gehörig durch den Kopf gehen lassen, man bereut es irgendwann - viele der hier "Einsässigen" können längere Lieder darüber singen... 
Sollte sich an deiner Verkaufsabsicht nichts mehr ändern, würde ich angesichts einiger verbauter Teile den Verkauf in Einzelteilen vorziehen - das erhöht bei entsprechendem Zustand der Teile u.U. den Verkaufserlös und hebt die allgemeinen Verkaufschancen. Schließlich basteln wir hier alle gern. Aber es ist halt mehr Arbeit. Bei den Klassikern findest du einen Faden zur genauen Wertermittlung (klick!) einiger Teile (Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Vorbau, Stütze, Laufräder... alles was halt klassisch ist).


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2011)

gekap schrieb:


> danke für den Hinweis, ich bessere meinen Text aus (ich habe es nicht mehr so genau gewusst): es ist eine Judy SL Travel (ohne "long"), hat 63mm Federweg, ist eine Stahlfeder mit einer Ölpatronen-Dämpfung. Siehe http://www.birota.ru/manuals/rockshox/user-guide/99judyslxl.pdf



Dann kommt das natürlich hin.

Wenn Du es in Einzelteilen verkaufen solltest, am Rahmen + Dämpfer habe ich Interesse ... vorausgesetzt die Lager sind okay und spielfrei.


----------



## gekap (24. Juni 2011)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> ... Nix für ungut - aber nutze doch zum Verkauf bitte den oben angepinnten Faden (direkt unter diesem)...


danke für den Hinweis, habe ich eben gemacht!



tofu1000 schrieb:


> ...Sollte sich an deiner Verkaufsabsicht nichts mehr ändern, würde ich angesichts einiger verbauter Teile den Verkauf in Einzelteilen vorziehen...


auch danke für diesen Tipp, aber das ist mir echt zu mühsam. Ich gebe es nur komplett her, ich glaube der Preis ist fair. Ich kann das Rad einfach nicht mehr brauchen, um den Erlös kaufe ich mir ein neues Trekking-Rad... lG Gerald


----------



## gekap (24. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du es in Einzelteilen verkaufen solltest, am Rahmen + Dämpfer habe ich Interesse ... vorausgesetzt die Lager sind okay und spielfrei.


mach ich nicht, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8453672&postcount=12


----------



## gremlino (24. Juni 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wenn Du es in Einzelteilen verkaufen solltest, am Rahmen + Dämpfer habe ich Interesse ... vorausgesetzt die Lager sind okay und spielfrei.



Jenachdem, wann du ein LTS Projekt starten möchtest, denke, das ich mich von meinem 18" BB LTS im laufe der Saison in Teilen trennen werde. Fotos sind in meinem Album (wobei sich die Teileliste teilweise schon geändert hat). Zustand ist 1 bis 2.
Bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DefektesKind (25. Juni 2011)

Wären wir jetzt im GT Verkaufs-Thread,würd ich mal Interesse an dem White LRS bekunden.


----------



## ruction (27. Juni 2011)

meins ist auch endlich mal fertig


----------



## versus (27. Juni 2011)

uff. konsequent umgesetztes farbkonzept. allerdings brennt es schon ein wenig in den augen. das ein, oder andere schwarze teil hätte für meinen geschmack gut getan.


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2011)

Ich habe noch die stille Offnung, dass im Vorfeld der Veröffentlichung an der Farbsättigung und/oder dem Kontrast gedreht wurde. Wenn nicht: Jepp, ein bissel was Schwarzes (und wenn es eine Sonnebrille auf den Augen des Betrachters ist ).


----------



## ruction (27. Juni 2011)

Ich wollt eigentlich genau vermeiden dass da was schwarzes drin ist...möglichst zweifarbig halten das ganze.
Und die Sonne hat das schon ganz schön aufgehellt...die Farbe ist eigentlich Himbeerrot RAL 3027.


----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2011)

cool. wär zwar weniger meins aber irgendwie fetzt das. gabel noch in dem ton ( krone weiß lassen ) das könnte richtig knallen. die kurbel find ich aber zu dünn. gib die mal lieber mir und kauf dir ne dicke


----------



## L-X (27. Juni 2011)

Genial! Jetzt noch rote Spins und der Augenschmaus ist perfekt. 
Magst Du Deine Bremsen mit mir tauschen?
Habe ne HS33 Tomac in rot und suche eine weiße. 
Scheint aber keine Eisbär-Edition zu sein oder? Gab es die auch so in weiß?

Wie dem auch sei, tolles Zaskar!

Gruß
L-X


----------



## DefektesKind (27. Juni 2011)

Hat was von nem ED VAN SCHLECK.


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

Klasse, mir gefällts. Endlich mal ein Bike fast ohne schwarze Teile.

Vielleicht bekomme ich das irgendwann auch bei meinem nächsten Projekt hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (27. Juni 2011)

jap...alles neonfarben wär mal geil


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juni 2011)

Ich find es schick, ist halt mal was anderes als immer Silber-Schwarz.


----------



## ohneworte (27. Juni 2011)

Auf alle Fälle knallts! Jetzt die Tauchrohre in dem roten Ton und es wäre perfekt umgesetzt.


----------



## mani.r (27. Juni 2011)

ruction schrieb:


>



Krasse Farben. Die Reifen würde ich nie mehr Weiß bekommen. Viel zu Schade zum fahren.

Die Griffe würde ich anders montieren. So hätte ich glaub arge Schmerzen. 
Der Moto Schriftzug sollte die Handauflage sein - zumindest was das so im Sinne des Erfinders. Allerdings wie immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## rider_x (27. Juni 2011)

http://s3.amazonaws.com/twitpic/pho...212408&Signature=bXj75cv9lACmeBvkUyg3KmJuV40=


----------



## Kint (28. Juni 2011)

ruction schrieb:


> meins ist auch endlich mal fertig
> ...



Zur Farbwahl und allgemein zum Bike äussere ich mich jetzt mal nicht, evtl wann anders, aber eins würde ich gerne loswerden:

Das ist der (/ein OEM) Kore Vorbau oder ? 

Diese Art der Lenkerklemmung mit Widerlager und einer Sicherungschraube ist nicht als Flipflop Vorbau gedacht - (wie ursprünglich die wenigsten Vorbauten)  -sollte also eher nicht negativ montiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruction (30. Juni 2011)

ok, danke...ich dreh ihn mal um...hoffentlich passt das dann mit dem steigungswinkel noch ;-)


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Idee gut, mal ohne schwarz, aber ich haette ein kraeftigeres Rot genommen.


----------



## mkasio (7. Juli 2011)

So, ich mache mal weiter mit Bildern.
Das Bike meiner Frau und meins.

GT Avalanche 1.0 Disc 2010
GTW Avalanche 1.0 Disc 2010


----------



## L-X (12. Juli 2011)

mal was neues...


----------



## Cad2 (12. Juli 2011)

die gabel passt aber nicht so, ist die nicht bissle zu schwer? mit ner reba oder sid kannst du richtig viel gewicht sparen.


----------



## L-X (12. Juli 2011)

Ich find sie super. Hatte zuvor ne 96er Judy XC, ganz ehrlich, dazwischen liegen Welten. Das Ansprechverhalten ist klasse, das Gewicht ist mir nicht sooo wichtig, siehe LRS, Bremsen, Pedale,... Ich mag den PopLoc Hebel am Lenker, das ist für Euch wahrscheinlich alles kalter Kaffee, mich begeistert sowas. ;-) Klar ist ne Reba oder SID wesentlich toller, für mich aber überdimensioniert.


----------



## Cad2 (13. Juli 2011)

wieso denn überdimensioniert? ist doch nur etwas leichter, etwas besseres design. hatte auch eine reba, die war mir dann zu schwer und hab mir ne sid gekauft. da merkt man schon einen unterschied. und klar das zwischen einer alten judy und einen neuen tora ein unterschied zu spüren ist, sonst hätte rock shox wohl was falsch gemacht.


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2011)

hab mal bei meiner ratte die scheibe rausgeschmissen....passt.


----------



## Kint (13. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> hab mal bei meiner ratte die scheibe rausgeschmissen....passt. ...



Ich mag eigenständige Aufbauten, allerdings ist mir gerade da technisch sinnvolles wichtig, alles andere wirkt auf mich unausgegoren, da man sich bei gerade diesen Aufbauten ja intensiv mit dem machbaren auseinandersetzt. 

zb würde ich die bleischwere bologna cut gabel gegen eine Bologna lite tauschen, es sollte diese hier  locker 250g an Gewicht einsparen.

Ansonsten sidn die EK Ventilkappen nie mein Fall, den vorderen Schnellspanner würde ich einkürzen, und ne halflink Kette die durchhängt wirkt auf mich immer extra traurig... 
Hast Du die Korrosion abgedeckt oder nicht?


----------



## gremlino (13. Juli 2011)

Ratte rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Juli 2011)

Ich find es schrecklich.


----------



## divergent! (13. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> Ich mag eigenständige Aufbauten, allerdings ist mir gerade da technisch sinnvolles wichtig, alles andere wirkt auf mich unausgegoren, da man sich bei gerade diesen Aufbauten ja intensiv mit dem machbaren auseinandersetzt.
> 
> bei mir eher weniger...war ja resteverwertung
> 
> ...



das rad wird ja nur für die eisdiele oder aus der laune heraus benutzt...für den zweck ist es perfekt


----------



## Lousa (13. Juli 2011)

Damit hab ich mein Spaß in der Stadt (mittelfristig will ich noch die Kurbel austauschen, aber für meine Zwecke tut's vorerst auch die^^):


----------



## divergent! (14. Juli 2011)

ach siehste ein backwoods kullert ja auch noch von mir bei meinem polierer....huch da muss ich mal hin.


----------



## L-X (14. Juli 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> wieso denn überdimensioniert? ist doch nur etwas leichter, etwas besseres design. hatte auch eine reba, die war mir dann zu schwer und hab mir ne sid gekauft. da merkt man schon einen unterschied. und klar das zwischen einer alten judy und einen neuen tora ein unterschied zu spüren ist, sonst hätte rock shox wohl was falsch gemacht.



Überdimensioniert deshalb, weil die TORA für mich ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mitbringt und mir ne SID nur dann etwas brächte, wenn ich um den Worldcup führe und mein Geld damit verdiente.
Obendrein sind mir die ganzen "teuren" Gabeln zu wartungsintensiv, ne gute alte Stahlfeder geht immer. Da nehm ich auch das etwas höhere Gewicht in Kauf.


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Juli 2011)

WORT, endlich einer der Nicht auf der Highend Welle mitschwimmt.


----------



## L-X (14. Juli 2011)

Danke für die Zustimmung. 
Ist auch ein Grund, weshalb ich "nur" die Comp-Serie von Ritchey verbaut habe. Klar ist WCS 2,34562 Gramm leichter pro Teil aber dafür kann ich die Schrauben der Comp-Teile auch ohne Newtonmeterschlüssel anziehen wie mir der Schnabel wächst und brauch keine Angst haben, dass mein ultralightweight-Nobelpart mir unterm Hintern wegbricht... 

Das Rad ist eher auf Langlebigkeit und Wartungsarmut gebaut.
MAGURAs mit Stahlflex, Tora mit Stahlfedern, Spins ohne Achter, usw...


----------



## ohneworte (14. Juli 2011)

L-X schrieb:


> Überdimensioniert deshalb, weil die TORA für mich ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis mitbringt und mir ne SID nur dann etwas brächte, wenn ich um den Worldcup führe und mein Geld damit verdiente.
> Obendrein sind mir die ganzen "teuren" Gabeln zu wartungsintensiv, ne gute alte Stahlfeder geht immer. Da nehm ich auch das etwas höhere Gewicht in Kauf.



Ich habe weder meine Fox noch meine SID jemals gewartet bzw. warten lassen. Defekt war trotzdem noch kein Federelement.

Aber ich finds trotzdem O.K. wenn Du mit der Performance zufrieden bist!


----------



## Kint (15. Juli 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> das rad wird ja nur für die eisdiele oder aus der laune heraus benutzt...für den zweck ist es perfekt



Ich hab keine Angst um den Rahmen gehabt - meine Frage ob Du den Rost  abgedeckt hast war pures Interesse ob Du Dich dafür entschieden hattest oder nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. Juli 2011)

achso...nö hab ich nicht. wäre sicher sinnvoll elleine wegen verschmutzung der klamotten aber ich fahr das teil relativ selten. rein theoretisch könnte man den rost mit schleifpapier prima abreiben und der wäre wieder blank. sieht auch gut aus aber da bin ich zu faul zu und entspricht auch nicht dem ratlook.


----------



## Red-Stone (18. Juli 2011)

Hi, nun darf ich auch endlich hier rein ;-)

Mein 1996er Avalanche.
Hab ich damals als 16-jähriger neu gekauft.
2002 die GAbel und die Vorderbremse ersetzt.
Dann 2008 zerlegt, mit der Absicht es wieder auszubauen, was jedoch jetzt erst gemacht wurde.

Teile sind viel original und einiges neu.

Rahmen: 96er Avalanche, denke M (weiss es nicht mehr)
Gabel: 2002er RS Psylo SL (die originale Indy SL hab ich auch noch)
LRS: Mavic 221er Felgen, hinten LX-Nabe, vorne XT-Discnabe
Reifen: Conti Leader (bekam ich günstig)
Schaltung: XT-Schaltwerk, LX Umwerfer und Trigger
Kurbel : LX
Bremse: vorne XT-Disc (4-Kolben, 2002 gekauft) hinten LX V-brake
Lenke Vorbau: Kore Race und Elite (neu)
Stütze: original No-Name
Sattel: Specialized (übergangsweise)
Pedale: Crank-Bros (neu)

Einige Teile werden noch getauscht, wurde jetzt schnell zusammengesteckt, wollts endlich mal wieder damit fahren.

Hoffe es gefällt trotzdem 

Werde es jetzt für Touren auf Radwegen, Strassenfahrten u.ä. nutzen, Ins Gelände geh ich vermutlich nie wieder ohne Heckfederung ;-)


----------



## Red-Stone (18. Juli 2011)

btw: suche diese Decals, die waren bei mir original drauf:








Finde, dass meins ohne Decals etwas nackisch aussieht. Leider waren sie damals recht abgenutzt, und ich hab sie dann zwecks polieren etc. runtergemacht.

Hab das Foto aus dem Retrobike-Forum www.retrobike.co.uk


----------



## Kruko (18. Juli 2011)

Red-Stone schrieb:


> btw: suche diese Decals, die waren bei mir original drauf:



bitte schön

http://cgi.ebay.de/MTB-GT-Avalanche...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c1d0dc4e4


----------



## kurbel_klaus (18. Juli 2011)

hallo bin neu hier wollte auch mal mein babe zeigen un eure meinung hören!!


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Juli 2011)

Na denn zeig es uns doch, wir sind gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurbel_klaus (18. Juli 2011)

total versager,krieg die fotos ned rein
hilfe ?!


----------



## ohneworte (18. Juli 2011)

kurbel_klaus schrieb:


> total versager,krieg die fotos ned rein
> hilfe ?!



Hier isses doch:


----------



## Red-Stone (18. Juli 2011)

@gt-heini: thx!


----------



## cleiende (23. Juli 2011)

Na denn, nachdem mein IDXC 1.0 gerissen ist musste Ersatz ins Haus, nämlich ein ...






Feine Sache, besonders die 2,4" Schlappen. Beim IDXC war bei 2,2" Schluss.






Ja, hier wurde auch etwas nachgebessert seit der Einführung des "neuen " I-Drive im Jahr 2004.






Immer wieder schön, der entkoppelte Eingelenker






Nur manche Komponenten lassen zu wünschen übrig:





(vom IDXC ist noch ein wenig Thomson und Syncros übrig)


Darauf bin ich auch gespannt



​


----------



## ohneworte (23. Juli 2011)

Auf die Shimano Discs?


----------



## Kruko (23. Juli 2011)

Nettes Bike 

Krieg bloß keinen Schock, wenn Du die Ritchey-Parts demontierst. Beim Lenker sieht es mir nach dem gleichen Model aus, welcher auch beim Force montiert wurde. Und der hatte dort schon Wasserrohr-Qualität. 

Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß mit dem Gefährt und werde es beim Treffen sicherlich genauer anschauen dürfen. 

Von der QR15 der Fox bin ich zumindest überzeugt.


----------



## cleiende (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

na auf die Shimano Discs freue ich mich nicht, kenne ich ja schon. Die Steckachse war gemeint.

Okay gestern war die erste Runde dran und ich muss sagen ich habe heute schon lange nicht mehr gehabte Schmerzen. Nicht unbedingt weil ich fünf Wochen lang nicht gefahren bin, das Sensor ist schon sehr anders als das IDXC.

*Erste Wahrnehmungen:*
Das OR ist 1cm kürzer, Vorbau auch nochmal 3cm.
Die Sitzposition ist damit auch ganz anders, bisher bin ich immer schön gestreckt gefahren, so richtig oldschool. Da kam viel Kraft aus dem Rücken raus. Auf dem Sensor sitze ich etwas kompakter und aufrechter, ich drücke mehr aus dem Oberschenkel nach unten. Die Konsequenz davon spüre ich seit gestern Abend: Ein netter Muskelkater im Oberschenkel genau in der Sektion über den Kniegelenk. Und der Hintern muss sich auch etwas umgewöhnen...
Das Rad ist deutlich steifer im Hinterbau als das IDXC. Ich fahre auf dem Heimweg oft eine lange Gerade runter, in der Mitte ist eine schöne Sprungschanze die man mit Tempo 60 nehmen kann. Das IDXC hat nach der Landung immer geschwänzelt, das Sensor blieb ruhig.
Die Fox Gabel muss sich genauso wie der Dämpfer erst noch einlaufen. Unabhängig davon ist die Steckachse ein echter Pluspunkt: Einlenken und Ruhe is'.
Und das Sensor ist gewichtsmäßig ein GT. Ist aber okay, Preis war der eines Mittelklassefullies, da ist das Gewicht okay.

Tja, damit wir uns aneinander gewöhnen werde ich wohl die nächste Zeit mit dem Sensor ins Büro fahren.

Ach ja, ein wenig wurde schon umgerüstet:





Blaue Lenkerendkappen vom IDXC
Sattelstütze und Sattel auch vom IDXC

Lenker und Vorbau bleiben erstmal dran damit ich mich dran gewöhne. Aber ein Crankbrothers Iodine Lenker liegt schon hier und ein Thomson Vorbau findet sich sicherlich auch noch ein, mal sehen ob in 80mm oder 90mm.

Wie Ihr im Hintergrund seht wird bei uns in der Familie viel mit dem Rad gefahren.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Juli 2011)

Moin,

das mit der Steckachse funzt schon sehr gut. Habe ich sowohl am Carbonhardtail als auch am Allmountain-Fully. Da muss man sich einmal den Bremssattel richtig ausgerichtet keine Gedanken um den korrekten geraden Vorderradeinbau mehr machen. 

Das sitzt dann immer richtig drin und die Scheibe schleift daher nie!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## cleiende (25. Juli 2011)

So richtig glücklich war meine Frau letztens nicht. Nicht nur das Sensor, nein, da war doch noch was.
Der Luky Luke wächst so schnell daß selbst Hausmittel wie Betonsteine auf den Kopf tragen nicht mehr helfen.
Das blaue Zaskar: zu klein, es musste durch ein gelbes Zaskar in 18" ersetzt werden.
Das rote Richter, auch schon zu klein. Kaum zu glauben, ein gutes Jahr im Einsatz und dann zu klein.

Konsequent wurde das vor geraumer Zeit an mich verschenkte 1991er GT Tequesta in 20 Zoll aufgemöbelt.

Nach dem Pulvern in "british racing green" mit Fuid Film ausgesprüht zum Abhängen im Keller






Und heute war der erste "roll-out".





Sieht für 20 Zoll verdammt gross aus, nicht wahr? Liegt auch an den altertümlichen Winkeln, da ist der Sattel sehr weit hinten.

Das hier war eine Budgetfrage (Schulrad!), die Pedal wollte der Lucky Luke so haben.






Das musste sein






Die senfgelbe Magura passt 1A zum Grün






Dem Sohn gefällt es






Und der Vater passt auch gerade noch drauf






Das war wohl das letzte Rad das ich ihm aufgebaut habe, der Bub ist jetzt versorgt.
...aber er hat noch zwei kleine Brüder...


----------



## Kint (25. Juli 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> ...
> Der Luky Luke wächst so schnell daß selbst Hausmittel wie Betonsteine auf den Kopf tragen nicht mehr helfen.
> ...
> Nach dem Pulvern in "british racing green" mit Fuid Film ausgesprüht zum Abhängen im Keller
> ...




* gfhgfh - das hilft auch nicht, macht nur ne pläte, sacht ein Leidtragender... 
* geile Farbe. 
* und dann noch die Sattelstütze so weit raus, ich würde mal sagen das ist jemand dem Vatter übern Kopf gewachsen 
* aber nicht zum güldenen Hope (?), aber für ein Nutzrad macht das ja nix... 
* das ist das wichtigste. Ist auch schick geworden 
* nene, mal nicht so voreilig, das sieht schon echt knapp aus mit dem Spacertürmchen unterm Vorbau. 
Und wies der Zufall so will, diverse 22er gibts ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (25. Juli 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> * und dann noch die Sattelstütze so weit raus, ich würde mal sagen das ist jemand dem Vatter übern Kopf gewachsen



Ja, derzeit 8 cm



Kint schrieb:


> * aber nicht zum güldenen Hope (?), aber für ein Nutzrad macht das ja nix...



In senfgelb hatte ich den Hope Steuersatz grad nicht in der Restekiste. So versieht der güldene brav seinen Dienst.



Kint schrieb:


> * nene, mal nicht so voreilig, das sieht schon echt knapp aus mit dem Spacertürmchen unterm Vorbau.



Moment mal, es gibt auch Lenker mit 70/50mm Rise statt der verbauten 30.


----------



## Sircomfort (27. Juli 2011)

Hier ist mein Force 2.0

Verändertt habe ich folgendes

Gabel: Rock Shox Domain 318
Dämpfer: FOX Float RP23
VR Bremse: HOPE V2 innenbelüftet
VR Nabe: 20mm NOX
Pedale: NOX


----------



## Deleted61137 (28. Juli 2011)




----------



## goegolo (30. Juli 2011)

Juli 2011: warmer, anhaltender Starkregen versüßt den Sommer an der Ostsee 




Ich habe die Zeit in geschlossenen Räumen genutzt und einen dhi Rahmen aufgebaut: 




Der Gabelschaft ist noch nicht eingekürzt, da die Gabel eigentlich zu wenig Federweg für den Hinterbau besitzt (170 vs. 235mm) - flache Lenker sind ja laut einem Interview in den News eh als Modeerscheinung einzustufen . Besonderes Kopfzerbrechen hat mit die Kettenführung bereitet, da diese aufgrund des i-drive drehbar sein muss. Weil die originale MRP-Führung nicht mehr zu bekommen war habe ich kurzerhand selber eine Abstützung aus Konstruktionsblech gebastelt und eine normale Führung drehbar auf dem Tretlager montiert.


----------



## rider_x (30. Juli 2011)

Hey Leute, weiß jemand von euch die maximale Gabeleinbauhöhe für das 95´/96´er Zaskar LE, bzw. welche Höhe noch sinnvoll ist wegen der Geometrieveränderung?


----------



## Hasifisch (2. August 2011)

Hi,
ich bin recht neuer GT-Fahrer und momentan ziemlich zufrieden. Hier mein Bike:








Ein 2010er Sanction Rahmen, aufgebaut mit allem, was es mir auf technisch anspruchsvollen Trails angenehm macht: Hammerschmidt, RS Reverb, soliden Freeride-Laufrädern etc. pp.
Ganz besonders viel Hirnschmalz und Testkilometer habe ich in das finden des optimaen Dämpfers gepackt - und ihn schließlich gefunden. Generell sind in meiner Erfahrung die typischen, leichten Einkammer-Luftdämpfer mit Federwegen jenseits der 130mm völlig überfordert - erschließt sich den meisten Leuten aber erst, wenn sie mal einen "richtigen" Dämpfer im Rad hatten.
Ich habe mich schließlich für den älteren Manitou ISX 4way Air entschieden:





Und nicht für den auf den Bildern oben zu sehenden 2010er gleichen Namens:





Das ist zumindest optisch sehr schade, funktional aber zwangsläufig: der neuere hat einfach zuviel Progression, auch mit dem größten Volumen im Piggyback schaffe ich es auch mit Sprüngen nicht, mit diesem Dämpfer den Federweg des Rahmens voll auszunutzen. Es fehlen mindestens 3cm (Federweg, nicht Dämpferweg).
Da alte Modell hat viel weniger Progression und läuft perfekt, bei knapp 30% Sag nutze ich den Federweg auf einer typischen Trailrunde mit kleinen Sprüngen knappen 100% aus, habe also noch eine kleine Reserve.
So, erstmal genug gelabert...


----------



## oliversen (2. August 2011)

Sehr geiles Sanction, ein Bike mit Neidfaktor.
Und schoen das du das Thema Fotogarfie auch Ernst nimmst.

oliversen


----------



## mani.r (2. August 2011)

Ja, das Sanction ist schon ein geiles Gerät.

Fahre das Sanction jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren. Das aktuelle seit einem halben Jahr in Gr. S (davor M)

Dämpfer habe ich auch schon viel probiert von DHX, RP23, DT Swiss, ISX 1, ISX 4, ISX 6, Swinger, Manitou SRL usw.
Am Besten war der DHX und der ISX1. Am liebsten wäre mir aber eine Kreuzung aus Swinger mit der Luftkammer vom ISX1 - dieses Projekt werde ich im Winter mal angehen wenn zu viel Schnee liegt zum Biken.
Der ISX1 nutzte aber volle 50mm Hub und fühlt sich auf Abfahrten sehr soft an. 

Aktuell hat es 14,2kg wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.

Habe noch einen zweiten LRS mit Kenda Nevegals drauf wenn es mal in die Berge geht oder in Park.
Mit den Conti MK ist es ein guter AllRounder für längere Touren und Hausrunden. Der MK rollt sehr fein aber wenn es mal feucht wird oder es auf Grip ankommt ist der Nevegal Klassen besser und schafft mehr Vertrauen.
















Für reine Parkbesuche muss das Ruckus 7 herhalten.
Von der Serie ist nicht mehr viel dran ausser der Kurbel samt Kettenführung und Reifen dafür aber nun mit einem Traumfahrwerk und haltbaren Laufräder.











Und für ganz lange Touren und alles Andere:


----------



## cyclery.de (2. August 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Für reine Parkbesuche muss das Ruckus 7 herhalten.
> Von der Serie ist nicht mehr viel dran ausser der Kurbel samt Kettenführung und Reifen dafür aber nun mit einem Traumfahrwerk und haltbaren Laufräder.



Kannst Dich auch darüber freuen, im nächsten Jahr immer noch ein aktuelles Modell zu fahren. Die Ruckus 7 laufen für Europa nämlich unverändert durch in 2012.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. August 2011)

oliversen schrieb:


> ...Und schoen das du das Thema Fotogarfie auch Ernst nimmst...


 
Wäre für mich als Fotografen schlimm, es nicht ernst zu nehmen...



mani.r schrieb:


> ...Fahre das Sanction jetzt schon seit 3 Jahren. Das aktuelle seit einem halben Jahr in Gr. S (davor M)
> 
> Dämpfer habe ich auch schon viel probiert von DHX, RP23, DT Swiss, ISX 1, ISX 4, ISX 6, Swinger, Manitou SRL usw.
> Am Besten war der DHX und der ISX1. Am liebsten wäre mir aber eine Kreuzung aus Swinger mit der Luftkammer vom ISX1 - dieses Projekt werde ich im Winter mal angehen wenn zu viel Schnee liegt zum Biken.
> Der ISX1 nutzte aber volle 50mm Hub und fühlt sich auf Abfahrten sehr soft an...


 
War klar, das wir uns hier treffen...
Sehr schöne Bikes. Ich bin kein GT-Fan (ich bin Fan *keiner* Fahrradmarke, bitte nicht falsch verstehen!), aber diese Firma ist eine der wichtigsten in der Geschichte der sportlichen Fahrräder und sie baut (m.E. seit einigen Jahren wieder) extrem interessanten Geräte.

Hast du mal den alten ISX 4way probiert? So wie du den ISX 1 beschreibst, fühlt sich der nämlich auch an, nur das du die Progression sogar noch beeinflussen kannst.

EDIT Das Ruckus sieht irre kompakt und aggressiv aus...
Kann es sein, das vor einigen Jahren das Ruckus ein Dirt-Hardtail war?


----------



## cyclery.de (2. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das vor einigen Jahren das Ruckus ein Dirt-Hardtail war?



Korrekt. Allerdings gab es auch damals schon Ruckus Freeride Fullys.


----------



## rider_x (2. August 2011)

Extrem cool das Ruckus. Wär ja auch meins gewesen wenns nicht ein reines Parkbike bzw. Abfahrtsbike wäre. Bergauf ists bestimmt nicht so lustig damit, oder?


----------



## mani.r (4. August 2011)

rider_x schrieb:


> Extrem cool das Ruckus. Wär ja auch meins gewesen wenns nicht ein reines Parkbike bzw. Abfahrtsbike wäre. Bergauf ists bestimmt nicht so lustig damit, oder?



Bergauf ist es nicht lustig. Hatte es am Anfang mit eine 36er Talas, Teleskopstütze und Hammerschmidt aufgebaut. Es ging schon für kürzere Touren aber der Sitzwinkel ist zu flach. Man sitzt sehr weit über dem Hinterrad.


----------



## Atzesnoopy (7. August 2011)

Hallo, bin neu hier und möchte euch auch mal mein Zaskar vorstellen. 

Es ist ein 1996er Zaskar das damals als Roh-Rahmen gekauft und von nem Bekannten von mir komplettiert wurde. Ich besitze dieses Zaskar seit 2005, da hat dieser Bekannte nen Job im Ausland bekommen und wollte das Zaskar los werden. Ich habe seit da ein paar kleine Änderungen vorgenommen (GripShift weg, Azonic DH Lenker gegen RooX XC getauscht), einfach um es mir passender zu machen. 

Die letzten Jahre hab ich es einfach gefahren, ohne viel Liebe in das Teil zu stecken. Aber jetzt ist es vom technischen Zustand her eher mäßig, und ich werde in nächste zeit wohl mal wieder etwas mehr Geld investieren.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/0/2/6/7/_/large/P1110110.JPG



http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/2/2/0/2/6/7/_/large/P1110113.JPG


Tante Edit: Wie bindet man hier direkt Bilder ein?


----------



## devil-lime (7. August 2011)

Update von meinem Xizang, neue Sattelstütze, neue Kettenblätter, neue Pedale, gleicher schiefer Aufkleber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (7. August 2011)

Wenn man die Griffe übersieht, ist es ein sehr schönes Xizang.
Diese Ergons (oder ähnlich) können jedes noch so schönes Bike versauen (m.M.)


----------



## neuroncrust (7. August 2011)

Seeehr schicke Sanctions! Hab auch schon zwei, dreimal nachgedacht, ob man statt Force auch Sanction hätte machen können (oder vielleicht sollen...). Obwohl das Force grad mal 10-15 Fahrten alt ist 

Hier im Einsatz in der Schweiz. Leider unscharf, weil auf die Schnelle, dreckig und nass gemacht. So war's die Woche unten - dreckig und nass...






Und nochmal meine Stadtschleuder - hatte sie vor einiger Zeit schon mal gepostet. War mal ein Outpost. Geile kleine Kiste, ganz schön schnell 






Karakoram, verändert - jetzt mit Slicks. Neu: Das Terramoto. Gehört meiner Freundin - hab sie endlich auch infiziert. Bis vor kurzem noch auf einem Rabeneick Damenrad mit gefühlten 20 Kilo, merkt sie plötzlich, wie geil Radfahren ist


----------



## devil-lime (7. August 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wenn man die Griffe übersieht, ist es ein sehr schönes Xizang.
> Diese Ergons (oder ähnlich) können jedes noch so schönes Bike versauen (m.M.)



Da gebe ich dir völlig recht
Zur Zeit fahre ich damit ca.40 km am Tag, und ich hatte mal eine Radiusköpfchenfraktur im linken Ellenbogen und da helfen diese Griffe Wunder.KEin Stechen mehr, da geht z.Zt. Funktion vor Design.
Aber ich bin gerade an etwas neuen dran, dann kommen die Dinger ab und ein grader Lenker dran.


----------



## redsandow (8. August 2011)

devil-lime schrieb:


> Update von meinem Xizang, neue Sattelstütze, neue Kettenblätter, neue Pedale, gleicher schiefer Aufkleber



leichter bobber look durch die laufräder.hätte ein hängeplatz im meiner garage sicher(nach dem griff wechsel)


----------



## devil-lime (8. August 2011)

da kommt es sowieso irgendwann hin, die Hälfte der Parts sind ja eh von dir


----------



## Kruko (8. August 2011)

Mal ein kleines Update von meinem Plaste-Zaskar





Jetzt mit neuer Bremse

Hope Tech X2







Ich muss bei Gelegenheit nur noch die Bremsleitungen kürzen. Ist etwas aufwendiger als bei den Kunststoffleitungen. 

Ich freu mich schon aufs Treffen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (8. August 2011)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Seeehr schicke Sanctions! Hab auch schon zwei, dreimal nachgedacht, ob man statt Force auch Sanction hätte machen können (oder vielleicht sollen...). Obwohl das Force grad mal 10-15 Fahrten alt ist
> 
> Hier im Einsatz in der Schweiz. Leider unscharf, weil auf die Schnelle, dreckig und nass gemacht. So war's die Woche unten - dreckig und nass...



Ist der Hinterbau jetzt ruhig geblieben?


----------



## TimberlineGT (8. August 2011)

Also hier nun zur Abwechslung mein 97er "Eisenschwein". Nicht ganz original....aber mir gefällts. Mal sehen wie es Euch gefällt....


----------



## Manni1599 (9. August 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Jetzt mit neuer Bremse
> 
> Hope Tech X2




Jörg, wie bist Du zufrieden mit der Bremse?

Die Hope Race ist ja nicht so doll. Hat nur sehr wenig Bremsleistung (auch mit anderen Belägen (Koolstop, swissstop...), selbst mit 180/180 im Vergleich zur Formula R1 oder RX
Aber schön ist sie ja...


----------



## Kruko (9. August 2011)

Die Hope bremst in etwas so wie die XT, welche vorher verbaut war. 

Andere Beläge konnte ich noch nicht testen, da das Angebot recht dürftig ist. Demnächst werde ich aber mal welche von koolstop verbauen. An der M4 bremsen diese nochmal entschieden besser als die Hope-Beläge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (9. August 2011)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> Ist der Hinterbau jetzt ruhig geblieben?



Solange wir gefahren sind, ja. War ruhig und hat hervorragend funktioniert. Es hat aber die ganze Woche quasi durchgeregnet und vom Berg kam in den Bächen viel Schieferstaub mit runter - da fährt man durch. Ist nicht ohne für die beweglichen Teile, nach jedem Tag war z.B. dadurch die Kette trocken und am Quietschen. Das Gelenk muss das aber abkönnen, finde ich. Jetzt, nach 2 Wochen, knarzt es wieder. 
Hab schon im Forum recherchiert, das ist offenbar nix Neues. Da schreibt jemand, die US-Foren seien voll davon. Das Lager ist meist nicht (mehr) ausreichend gefettet und das verwendete Fett muss sehr zäh sein, damit es nicht wieder rausgewaschen wird. Grund ist wohl ein Konstruktionsfehler, da ist irgendwo ein guter Zugang für Wasser. 
Du bekommst also demnäxt wieder Besuch von mir... Mal sehen, vielleicht bring ich nen Cocktail aus schwerem Heizöl und Pattex mit, das sollte zäh und klebrig sein...
Und wie bei so vielen Dingen fragt man sich, ob die das, was sie da verkaufen, nicht vielleicht vorher mal selbst angewendet haben... Ein Mountainbike, das kein Wasser abkann, sollte dann vermeidbar sein 
Nervt zum Glück kaum...


----------



## Hasifisch (9. August 2011)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> ...Das Gelenk muss das aber abkönnen, finde ich. Jetzt, nach 2 Wochen, knarzt es wieder.
> Hab schon im Forum recherchiert, das ist offenbar nix Neues. Da schreibt jemand, die US-Foren seien voll davon. Das Lager ist meist nicht (mehr) ausreichend gefettet und das verwendete Fett muss sehr zäh sein, damit es nicht wieder rausgewaschen wird...


 
Hast mir gerade sehr geholfen...habe seit kurzem ein seltsames leises Knarzgeräusch am Bike, konnte Sattel sicher und Innenlager einigermaßen sicher ausschließen - werde mal das Schwingenlager ausbauen und mit Interflon Fett neu einbauen.
Weiß jemand das Anzugsdrehmoment?


----------



## neuroncrust (9. August 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Hast mir gerade sehr geholfen...habe seit kurzem ein seltsames leises Knarzgeräusch am Bike, konnte Sattel sicher und Innenlager einigermaßen sicher ausschließen - werde mal das Schwingenlager ausbauen und mit Interflon Fett neu einbauen.
> Weiß jemand das Anzugsdrehmoment?



Viel Erfolg damit, bei mir wurde das schonmal zerlegt und mit Montagepaste geschmiert - das war nicht genug. Hoffe, bei dir klappts... 
Ein Gelenk, das so anfällig für Feuchtigkeit ist, an ein Mountainbike zu bauen ist irgendwie wie ein Haus ohne Dach oder ein Boot mit Loch - für den eigentlichen Zweck nur sehr eingeschränkt verwendungsfähig. Wenn man mir Sachen verkauft, die augenscheinlich nicht richtig funktionieren, werd ich immer schnell sauer...


----------



## cleiende (9. August 2011)

Bisher habe ich die Gelenke am Fully immer brav mit Bel-Ray waterproof grease ruhig bekommen.
Kein Schäppchen, gibt es bei Götz (Motorradteileversand).

Edit:
http://www.goetz-motorsport.de/go/goetzmotorsport2/_dbe,products,4007618.xhtml


----------



## neuroncrust (9. August 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Bisher habe ich die Gelenke am Fully immer brav mit Bel-Ray waterproof grease ruhig bekommen.
> Kein Schäppchen, gibt es bei Götz (Motorradteileversand).



Danke, wird ausprobiert.


----------



## DeepStar23 (9. August 2011)

Na dann schauen wir mal.. Wäre ja schön wenn es da eine Lösung gibt die etwas länger hält..


----------



## mani.r (9. August 2011)

Hatte am Sanction in 2 Jahren noch kein Lager welches Knartzgeräusche gemacht hat selbst nach 2 Wochen Bikepark und jeden Tag waschen war da nie was. Das Knartzen hatte ich nur ganz am Anfang es es waren die Ausfallenden - bei allen 3 I-Drive Rahmen die ich bis jetzt hatte. Am Ruckus und DHi war nie was.

Anzugsdrehmomente laut Handbuch.
Swingenlager mit BB Tool bis es Spielfrei ist
Kremmschrauben Schwingenlager 3,5 Nm
Dogbone  9 Nm
Dämpferschrauben 10 Nm


----------



## alf2 (9. August 2011)

Ich fahre ein 2008er Sanction und hatte bisher auch kein Problem.
Das Knarzen kam bei mir ebenfalls von den Ausfallenden (Ausgesbaut und viel Fett - Castrol aus dem Baumarkt - wieder eingebaut.)


----------



## Hasifisch (10. August 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> ...Das Knartzen hatte ich nur ganz am Anfang es es waren die Ausfallenden - bei allen 3 I-Drive Rahmen die ich bis jetzt hatte. Am Ruckus und DHi war nie was....


 
Ich werd mal schauen, wo es herkommt.
Danke für die Drehmomente!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.GT (10. August 2011)

Hat mich nicht nur viel Zeit, sondern auch das ein oder andere graue Haar gekostet!


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

ich finds in silber schöner...


----------



## Janikulus (10. August 2011)

ist die Gabel nicht ein wenig übertrieben lang?


----------



## Kint (10. August 2011)

Atzesnoopy schrieb:


> Hallo, bin neu hier und möchte euch auch mal mein Zaskar vorstellen. ... ...
> Tante Edit: Wie bindet man hier direkt Bilder ein?



Schöner Aufbau... 
und so:

Bilder ins Fotalbum hochladen > dein Fotoalbum > Bild anklicken > unten drunter den Link "bbcode" anklicken > es öffnet sich ein Bereich mit mehreren links > die gewünschte größe auswählen (bevorzugt mittel) > den markierten link kopieren > direkt ins post einfügen:


----------



## Hasifisch (10. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich erst vor Kurzem mein Sanction hier gepostet habe - schon wieder neue Bilder wegen Umbau...
Meine wunderschöne schwarz/weiße MZ Z.1 Light muss dringend zum Service, dafür habe ich mir als "Überbrückung" eine Domain gekauft, weil die preiswert sind und fantastisch funktionieren. Nur funktioniert die jetzt sooo fantastisch, das ich geneigt bin, sie dauerhaft drin zu lassen...die 600g mehr in Kauf nehmend...
Naja, mal sehen.
Mein Traum wäre übrigens eine neuere MZ 66 oder 55 Ti in der Optik der Z.1 (weiße Tauch- und schwarze Standrohre), aber die sind mir zu teuer.
So siehts jetzt aus.


----------



## Stemmel (12. August 2011)

Kint schrieb:


> ich finds in silber schöner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2011)

Ich habe auch mal wieder etwas "neues" zu zeigen:

GT Avalanche (was sonst...) aus 1991:





Weitestgehend original, Tange Prestige, 2X4 Gabel, GT Flip-Flop Vorbau, XT SLR+ Schalt-Bremshebel 3 x 7, DX Werfer, Kurbel und Schaltwerk, DX Naben, Hinten Mavic Ceramic Felge, Neuwertig, Vorne Richey Vantage Comp, Reifen (schon gewechselt, vorher Smoke/Dart in schwarz) IRC Piranha 2.1, Bremse hinten DX U-Brake (bremst super!) Vorne DX Canties. Stütze GT, Sattel ebenso. Pedale habe ich auch gewechselt, Original Sakae Low Fat mit Körbchen und Riemen sind im Keller, drehen Samtweich.
Dem Rad sieht man deutlich den Gebrauch an, Nichts für die Wand, dafür aber was für Feld und Wald.









Ist übrigens ein 20'', eigentlich zu Groß, aber für Feld und Waldwege prima geeignet.

Ich liebe (GT) Stahl!

Fast vergessen: Ein FATtes Dankeschön nochmal an Carsten, ohne den ich das Schätzchen nicht bekommen hätte!


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal wieder etwas "neues" zu zeigen:
> 
> GT Avalanche (was sonst...) aus 1991:
> 
> ...



Schickes Teil. Brauchst Du da eine Leiter zum aufsteigen?? 



Manni1599 schrieb:


>



 Was sehe ich da???? Da steht ja Sc..t



Manni1599 schrieb:


>



Für Deine Poserfotos wird es bei Deinen GT-Stahl-Bikes so langsam Zeit auch das entsprechende Trikot zu suchen.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2011)

Manni, das Bike wollen wir live aufm Treffen sehen. Eure Freunde heiraten bestimmt nochmal


----------



## Manni1599 (12. August 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schickes Teil. Brauchst Du da eine Leiter zum aufsteigen??
> 
> Da ich ja ein technisch hervorragender Mountainbiker bin, komme ich da ohne Leiter drauf und kann es auch sicher bewegen. Falls Du es mal Probefahren willst, ich habe noch die Stützräder von meinem Patenkind Anna.
> 
> ...



Gibt es LEIDER nur in Kindergrößen. 
Dafür sind meine Muskeln aber Stahlhart!

Steffen: Ich fürchte, die beiden bekommen Lebenslänglich.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> ...Lebenslänglich.



Wie grausam


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Wie grausam



Finde ich auch 

Es soll ja dann auch noch die Leute geben, die sich kleine Hosenschei$$er zulegen. Die haben dann ganz verloren.


----------



## cleiende (12. August 2011)

Hallo Manni,

das ist ja fast der Aufbau den ich mit dem 92er Avalanche in 18" für meinen Schwiegervater hingelegt habe.
Ich hätte da in ca. 3-4 Jahren exakt so ein Avalanche ("Daktari") in 16" frei. Vorher muss es noch von einem meiner Jungs (lt. GT-Heini "Hosenschei$$er") gefahren werden.
Melde Dich mal via PN wenn ich es Dir aufheben soll.


----------



## TigersClaw (12. August 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Finde ich auch
> 
> Es soll ja dann auch noch die Leute geben, die sich kleine Hosenschei$$er zulegen. Die haben dann ganz verloren.



Das sind dann aber nur 18 Jahre, nix lebenslänglich


----------



## Kruko (12. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das sind dann aber nur 18 Jahre, nix lebenslänglich



Das glaubst aber auch nur Du


----------



## korat (13. August 2011)

Manni1599 schrieb:


>



Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit dem schönen Stück!
Bei dir ist es einfach in den richtigen Händen und an einem guten Platz.
Hab ich mich mit der Größe getäuscht? Ich bin es ja nicht allzu lange gefahren, magst es noch mal messen, fürs Protokoll?

Irgendwann müssen wir mal einen Avalanche-Museums-Tag mit anschließender reinrassiger SaWa-Tour machen.

Übrigens war ein 90er Avalanche mit DX das erste MTB, das ich je gefahren bin, gewissermaßen meine Initialzündung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (13. August 2011)

Nacktschnecken Killertour





Zocchi raus, Judy rein. Dazu ein Vorbau aus Chromo.
Passt besser zu den dünnen Rohren.
(Meine Kamera ist einfach mies...)


----------



## Mr.GT (15. August 2011)

Fertig!






Weitere Bilder im Album!


----------



## Michaelmini (15. August 2011)

Auch fertig


----------



## KONI-DU (16. August 2011)

Schön, sehe ich die Waffe am Mittwoch ?


----------



## Lars-123 (18. August 2011)

hier mal meine downhill waffe


----------



## Janikulus (18. August 2011)

ist schon eine geile Karre! (nur die weisse Boxxer stört mich ein bisschen)


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2011)

Stimmt, da gehört eine weisse Fox 40 ran 
Besser wäre natürlich eine Fox 40 in Wagenfarbe.

Ansonsten sehr genial.


----------



## Lars-123 (18. August 2011)

warum eine fox 40????
ich finde die fox 40 nicht besser wie einer boxxer, alleine vom preis leistungsverhältnis nicht und dann ist die fox auch noch schwerer.und dann versuche mal die garantiebedingungen bei fox zu erfüllen ne danke ich bleib bei der boxxer


----------



## cyclery.de (18. August 2011)

Na dann bekommen wir hoffentlich auch Bilder im "Unsere GTs im Einsatz"-Thread zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lars-123 (19. August 2011)

vielleicht am wochenende, mal schauen


----------



## salzbrezel (19. August 2011)

Bisher nur schöne Räder auf dieser Seite. Gab es lange nicht mehr. Super und weiter so.


----------



## goegolo (19. August 2011)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Na dann bekommen wir hoffentlich auch Bilder im "Unsere GTs im Einsatz"-Thread zu sehen



Dem Wunsch kann entsprochen werden: 






Mehr unter http://kuestenbiker.blogspot.com/2011/08/downhillsession-in-malente.html


----------



## Janikulus (19. August 2011)

ich bräuchte mal ein paar Meinungen...

Sattelstütze in blau:








oder Sattelstütze in schwarz:




die Deacals sind blau-weiss, blauer King, blaue GT Naben und CB Pedale sind verbaut.

(ist übrigens ein Thomson Vorbau )


----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

@ Janikulus:

Dass ist doch ein Xizang?!  Und das (Decals von 97; Rahmen auch?) stellst Du einfach so en passant vor? Unverschämtheit!

Ein tolles Rad und ein schöner Aufbau!

Mir gefälllt die schware Sattelstütze deutlich besser. Blau nur, wenn auch der Vorbau blau wäre. Ggf. aber blau eloxierte Sattelstützenklemme.

Bei der Gelegenheit bitte älteren und längeren Syncros Cattlehead verbauen.  Lenker ist auch grenzwertig...


----------



## Janikulus (19. August 2011)

ja, ein Xizang , es sind schon die 97er Decals aber beim Rahmen bin ich mir nicht so sicher (hat kein X in der Seriennummer). Aber die 80mm SID (2006) steht ihm ganz gut von der Geo her.

Ich wollte eigentlich kein Aufbauthread starten, obwohl ich die anderen immer gerne verfolge. Bessere Bilder zeige ich aber die Tage noch hier.

Den Syncros Vorbau finde ich allerdings auch zu massiv für den Rahmen, die Stahldinger gefallen mir aber auch nicht so. Der Thomson ist zwar modern aber die haben einfach sehr schöne Teile. Ansonsten bin ich auch ein Syncros Fan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (19. August 2011)

Ja, von der Geometrie trotz SID bin ich auch überrascht... Evtl. werden bei mir demnächst türkise Ringle-Sachen frei, falls Du Interesse hast.


----------



## Janikulus (19. August 2011)

hmm das türkise passt denke ich ganz schlecht zu dem navy blau. Ist ehrlich gesagt, so wie purple Anbauteile, nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## versus (22. August 2011)

ich finde das ziemlich gut mit der blauen stütze. ein bisschen blingbling verträgt ein xizang locker


----------



## chowi (25. August 2011)

Nabend, mein klassisches Zassi...








Gruß chowi


----------



## Kint (26. August 2011)

Schick. 
Die Kombi mit roter Gabel sieht man imho zu selten.
Ist das ne campa Ubreak ?


----------



## chowi (27. August 2011)

Morjens Kint, ja ist ne Campa U-Brake,
feines Dingens, weiß gar nicht warum die im Allgemeinen so einen schlechten Ruf hat, genial einzustellen und sehr gute Bremswirkung,
allerdings mit Koolstop, die verhärteten Campapads waren Mist.
Gruß chowi


----------



## epic2006 (27. August 2011)

Hey Chowi, hübsch geworden das Zassi! Kommen noch Decals an den Vorbau? Schaut ein wenig nackich aus so ohne....ah, wohl eher nicht laut Signatur...

Das Xizang braucht die blaue Sattelstütze.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Janikulus (29. August 2011)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Mir gefälllt die schware Sattelstütze deutlich besser. Blau nur, wenn auch der Vorbau blau wäre. Ggf. aber blau eloxierte Sattelstützenklemme.





versus schrieb:


> ich finde das ziemlich gut mit der blauen stütze. ein bisschen blingbling verträgt ein xizang locker





epic2006 schrieb:


> Das Xizang braucht die blaue Sattelstütze.



Danke für eure Meinungen. Ich finde es mit der blauen Stütze auch nicht schlecht, aber leider hat das Rohr ein leichten violetten Stich, das passt mir irgendwie nicht.
Ich habe momentan eine schwarze Ringle drin (der passende Vorbau wäre auch nicht schlecht) und warte noch auf eine blaue Sattelklemme. Mal schauen wie das wird.


----------



## Janikulus (29. August 2011)

und hier die Variante mit blauer Sattelklemme:





find ich auch nicht schlecht, ist irgendwie dezenter als die blaue Stütze.


----------



## Hasifisch (29. August 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und hier die Variante mit blauer Sattelklemme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde es so deutlich besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. August 2011)

das kann man ruhig genau so lassen


----------



## TigersClaw (29. August 2011)

versus schrieb:


> das kann man ruhig genau so lassen



Würde ich so unterschreiben. Sehr schön.


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. August 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und hier die Variante mit blauer Sattelklemme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön!


----------



## Bullfighter (30. August 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> und hier die Variante mit blauer Sattelklemme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW jetzt noch schwarze Kettenblätter und es wäre Perfekt

(Klicke auf die Grafik)
Habe mal ein bisschen gefaked


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. August 2011)




----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2011)

Was soll das sein? Gehört wohl eher in den Thread vergewaltigter GTs.


----------



## mistertom52070 (30. August 2011)

Ich habs geliebt!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2011)

So sieht ein Rad aus, wenn man viel Spass hatte:





  

Neu ist übrigens der Dämpfer, ein Fox RP2 XV mit grosser Luftkammer, Compression Tune Mid und Rebound Tune Mid, passt perfekt ins Rad.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. August 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> So sieht ein Rad aus, wenn man viel Spass hatte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schönes Bike (muss ich sagen, habe den gleichen Rahmen...)
Du schreibst, der Dämpfer passt perfekt - heißt: 30% Sag, funktionierende Platform und nutzt den vollen Federweg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. August 2011)

Ich habe am Dämpfer 44mm von 51mm Hub genutzt. An der Gabel sieht man es auf dem Fotos. Dabei waren keine Sprünge oder so. Mehr oder weniger nur CC bis leichtes AM


----------



## mani.r (30. August 2011)

Gefällt mir Dein Sanction. Guter Aufbau...


----------



## Janikulus (31. August 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> WOW jetzt noch schwarze Kettenblätter und es wäre Perfekt
> Anhang anzeigen 216249(Klicke auf die Grafik)
> Habe mal ein bisschen gefaked



gute Idee, danke! sieht nicht schlecht aus, werde das mal testen, ich muss schauen ob ich hier was passendes finde.




Das Sanction sieht nach richtig Spass aus.


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2011)

Das sieht nicht nur so aus, es macht tatsächlich richtig viel Spass. Ist auch das GT, welches ich in den letzten 3 Jahren am meissten gefahren bin.

Und es steht demnäxt zum Verkauf, genauso wie mein Marathon und mein DHi ;-)


----------



## Janikulus (1. September 2011)

ist bei mir auch so ähnlich, das force wird am meisten gefahren:



 

warum willst du denn alles loswerden? umstieg auf 2012er modelle?




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das sieht nicht nur so aus, es macht tatsächlich richtig viel Spass. Ist auch das GT, welches ich in den letzten 3 Jahren am meissten gefahren bin.
> 
> Und es steht demnäxt zum Verkauf, genauso wie mein Marathon und mein DHi ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (1. September 2011)

Ich will auf ein leichteres Rad umsteigen, ein leichtes Allmoutain, mit dem ich auch lange Touren fahren kann. GT hat in der Richtung leider nicht das Passende, also werde ich fremdgehen. Es wird ein Intense Carbine, aufgebaut mit einer 150er Fox 32 Talas. Siehe Thread Eurobike 2011: Intense.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (1. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... ein leichtes Allmoutain, mit dem ich auch lange Touren fahren kann...


 
Dazu nutze ich men 16kg Sanction...
Ich weiß was du meinst, denke auch manchmal in die Richtung. Aber einen vierten Rahmen tue ich mir dieses Jahr nicht mehr an...

Kann mir eigentlich mal irgendwer so richtig sagen, wo die Unterschiede zwischen Force und Sanction liegen?


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2011)

Der Force-Rahmen hat einen steileren Lenkwinkel und es fehlen die beiden Verstärkungen am Steuerkopf. Ansonsten sind sie identisch.


----------



## Janikulus (2. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich will auf ein leichteres Rad umsteigen, ein leichtes Allmoutain, mit dem ich auch lange Touren fahren kann. GT hat in der Richtung leider nicht das Passende, also werde ich fremdgehen. Es wird ein Intense Carbine, aufgebaut mit einer 150er Fox 32 Talas. Siehe Thread Eurobike 2011: Intense.



schade, schade. Was ist denn dein "Zielgewicht" für ein AM? Beim Force bin ich bei ca. 12,9kg. Der Carbine Rahmen ist schon sehr schön, und es sind mal eben 1,2kg weniger als ein Force Rahmen... Yetis SB-66c ist auch noch ein nettes Teil, weiss aber nicht was es wiegt.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2011)

Zielgewicht sind 12kg, evtl drunter, mal schaun.


----------



## Hasifisch (2. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Der Force-Rahmen hat einen steileren Lenkwinkel und es fehlen die beiden Verstärkungen am Steuerkopf. Ansonsten sind sie identisch.


 
Danke! Habe mich immer gefragt, wo die Unterschiede sind. Das Sanction ist also für die etwas gröberen Sachen.


----------



## Titus72 (3. September 2011)

Hier mal mein Baby....


----------



## versus (4. September 2011)

nicht so meins, der aufbau.
gabel zu lang, rahmen scheint zu klein und das kabelgebinde und der unnötig erscheinende kettenspanner machen es nicht besser. der rahmen hätte besseres verdient gehabt.


----------



## Kettentrumm (6. September 2011)

Heute gabs zu den Hoernchen vom Baecker, noch zwei fuers Fahrrad.


----------



## alf2 (8. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Neu ist übrigens der Dämpfer, ein Fox RP2 XV mit grosser Luftkammer, Compression Tune Mid und Rebound Tune Mid, passt perfekt ins Rad.



Besser als der DHX?


----------



## TigersClaw (8. September 2011)

Mir gefällt er besser als der DHX, er spricht besser an und nutzt den Federweg auch besser aus. Ist aber meine sehr subjektive Einschätzung, ich nutze die Möglichkeiten meines Sanction nur ansatzweise aus. Jedenfalls lässt er sich mit viel weniger Luftduck fahren, als der Float R mit normaler Luftkammer aus dem Force, 12 zu 16 Bar. Der RP2 fühlt sich trotzdem ein wenig straffer an, angenehm straffer. Der Float hat Compression Tune Low, der RP2 Mid, vielleicht liegts daran. Rebound Tune sind beide Mid. Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden, zumal der RP2 auch noch viel leichter ist als der DHX Air. Mein Sanction wiegt nach Dämpfer- und Kurbel-Tausch jetzt bei ca. 14.8kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (10. September 2011)

tach die damen und herrn,
mein karakoram fährt immernoch. und das sogar erfolgreich. dieses jahr gabs den ersten podiumsplatz.


----------



## Lars-123 (11. September 2011)




----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (12. September 2011)

Hallo Gt-Fans,

ein Kompliment für eure tollen GT´s hier im Forum.
Die haben mir richtig Lust darauf gemacht, mir auch ein GT Zaskar aufzubauen und somit ist das Projekt nun in vollem Gange. ;-)

Viel Spaß mit euren GT-Bikes und Grüße,

Marco


----------



## GlockeGT (14. September 2011)

Die Downhiller sind schon geil..


----------



## alf2 (14. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir gefällt er besser als der DHX, er spricht besser an und nutzt den Federweg auch besser aus.



Ich bin nämlich mit der Performance des DHX auch nicht so zufrieden. Er nutzt trotz 1/3 Sag den Federweg nie ganz, deshalb habe ich schon einige male überlegt ihn auf eine große Luftkammer umzubauen. Meine Befürchtung war nur, dass er dann durchschlägt, da die Kennlinie zu linear wird. Hast du damit Probleme? Rauscht der neue durch den Federweg?


----------



## TigersClaw (14. September 2011)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich bin nämlich mit der Performance des DHX auch nicht so zufrieden. Er nutzt trotz 1/3 Sag den Federweg nie ganz, deshalb habe ich schon einige male überlegt ihn auf eine große Luftkammer umzubauen. Meine Befürchtung war nur, dass er dann durchschlägt, da die Kennlinie zu linear wird. Hast du damit Probleme? Rauscht der neue durch den Federweg?



Das Gefühl habe ich nicht. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin bisher damit nix gefahren, was dem Sanction angemessen wäre.


----------



## divergent! (14. September 2011)

so ich nun auch mal wieder. nachdem das rad gut ein 3/4 jahr beim airbrusher rumstand mit grundlack und sich nix bewegte hatte ich die nase voll. kurz die eigentliche planung verworfen und das ganze dezent gestaltet. heute, gut 1 jahr nachdem ich es vom hr.deepstar kaufte konnte ich es beim lackierer abholen. aktuell hab ich noch nicht allzuviel teile da hier noch ein cannondale auf mich wartet.

so sah es vorher aus:





und aktuell so:














jetzt ist nur die überlegung:

1. dura ace und rahmenschalter ( günstig und leicht zu bekommen )

2. campakrams ( wird teurer, dafür schöne aufgeräumte optik )

shimano stis fallen weg wegen dieser hässlichen wäscheleinen.

so und nun darf genörgelt werden


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (14. September 2011)

@divergent!

Schöne Mischung aus edel und auffällig, mal etwas anderes und dazu sehr kreativ ausgedacht.

Ich baue mir derzeit ein GT Zaskar aus den 90ern auf, dabei halte ich mich auch nicht an historische Vorgaben, mach das auch schön farbig und es wird aus einer Mischung von Retro- und Neuteilen aufgebaut.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich Campa wählen!
Campa unterstreicht die edle Optik und macht das Bike zum Edelrenner.

Gruß, Marco


----------



## salzbrezel (15. September 2011)

Wie bremst du? Auf den schönen lakierten Flanken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (15. September 2011)

ja. die werden abgebremst. hätte man die flanken nicht mitlackiert würde das während der fahrt aussehen als würde das rad eiern.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2011)

der orange streifen aufm oberrohr und ums steuerrohr rum gefällt mir.


----------



## divergent! (15. September 2011)

eigentlich sollte da kein streifen hin sondern die obere hälfte orange

aber da musste ich halt auch improvisieren.

achja...meinste da würden rahmenschalthebel dranaussehen? ich find irgendwie so ohne schöner.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. September 2011)

kommt auf den rest der gruppe an. aber so im trockenen würd ich eher sagen, dass ohne besser aussieht. rahmen und laufräder sehn zu modern aus.


----------



## divergent! (15. September 2011)

na ich seh schon das wird ne geschichte wo ich lieber erst mein killer fertig mache......wird ja auch schick


----------



## cleiende (16. September 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja. die werden abgebremst. hätte man die flanken nicht mitlackiert würde das während der fahrt aussehen als würde das rad eiern.



Damit es nicht so aussieht als würde das Rad eiern müsstest Du bei der Methode sicherstellen daß die Räder keinen Höhenschlag haben.
Da haste Dich echt auf was eingelassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (16. September 2011)

ich werd bereichten wenn der bock rollt. schlechter als kork auf carbon dürfte es lackiert zur not auch nicht sein


----------



## goegolo (16. September 2011)

Lars-123 schrieb:


>



und so sauber


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2011)

GT Xizang 9er Titan.
Ist zwar noch nicht meiner aber ich hab ihn eben bestellt. Kommt im März. So richtig viele wirds wohl nicht geben. Brauche ich das? Ja klar ;-)


----------



## soulbiker23 (17. September 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/moO3_hwmR_JBnKJrkCmp4A?feat=directlink

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Ofi2tkT6Z2g2od1bcmoGow?feat=directlink


----------



## flowflowberlin (17. September 2011)

Hallo, 
 hier mein GT Timberline aus 1985, seit damals in meiner Hand, vom freundlichen Fahrradladen an der Ecke umbauen lassen auf LX /XT mit polierten Felgen, geflochtenen Speichen. So freue ich mich, mit meinem Konfirmationsgeschenk die Berliner Gegend unsicher zu machen....
 Rahmennummer für das Interesse ( G5E0130)
Schwalbe Tour unplattbar.
 Der Focus lag auf "Oldschool", praktisch, bezahlbar und schön anzuschauen.

 Also noch allen schönen Danke für die Inspiration, die ich aus diesem Forum gezogen habe! Danke Danke Danke!


----------



## flowflowberlin (17. September 2011)

arg, die Bilder, werde das nie lernen.............


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (17. September 2011)

@flowflowberlin

Toll, wenn man sowas noch aus alten Zeiten hat und nie hergab.
Ist sehr schön geworden, muss ja nicht immer XTR sein.

Ich Trottel hab damals alles verkauft aus Anfang der 90er. Und das waren leider sehr viele hochwertige Räder, dass wäre heute Retro³. 

Heute muss man es dann wieder teuer bezahlen, die Dinge aus der guten alten Zeit.
Die Zeiten wo die IFMA noch bei uns in Köln war, die ersten Kestrel und KogaMiyata mit ihren Carbonrahmen auf den Markt kamen. Alles begann auf Federgabel und SPD-Pedal umzurüsten, oder der erste BARFLEX Carbonlenker ans Bike geschraubt wurde u.s.w..
Tja...Strafe muß sein!

Gruß, Marco


----------



## soulbiker23 (17. September 2011)

flowflowberlin schrieb:


> arg, die Bilder, werde das nie lernen.............



ich auch nich 


aber schickes bike ist es geworden


----------



## Kint (17. September 2011)

solangs gefahren wird...


----------



## smokers_delight (20. September 2011)

So sieht mein 2003er ZAskar "momentan" aus. Brauch noch eine Sattelstütze, neues Hinterrad und irgendwann 'nen anderes Tretlager.

Aber bis dahin hab' ich noch eine Frage, von der ich hoffe, dass sie mir hier trotz off-topic beantwortet werden kann: Kann es wirklich sein, dass der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze beim 2003er 27,0mm ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (20. September 2011)

nö, bei meinem sind es 27,2


----------



## smokers_delight (20. September 2011)

Sehr seltsam - hatte eine 27,2er Thomson bestellt und hab sie vorsichtig mit wenig Druck reingesteckt aber tiefer als den geschlitzten Klemmungsbereich bin nicht gekommen und selbst das war sehr, sehr tight... dabei heißt es doch, es sollte ein Zehntel Luft sein, damit die Klemmung klemmen kann.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2011)

goegolo schrieb:


> nö, bei meinem sind es 27,2



Im ehemaligen 2003er meiner Frau auch


----------



## mistertom52070 (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> So sieht mein 2003er ZAskar "momentan" aus. Brauch noch eine Sattelstütze, neues Hinterrad und irgendwann 'nen anderes Tretlager.
> 
> Aber bis dahin hab' ich noch eine Frage, von der ich hoffe, dass sie mir hier trotz off-topic beantwortet werden kann: Kann es wirklich sein, dass der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze beim 2003er 27,0mm ist?



Ganz schön vergewaltigt!


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> So sieht mein 2003er ZAskar "momentan" aus. Brauch noch eine Sattelstütze, neues Hinterrad und irgendwann 'nen anderes Tretlager.
> 
> Aber bis dahin hab' ich noch eine Frage, von der ich hoffe, dass sie mir hier trotz off-topic beantwortet werden kann: Kann es wirklich sein, dass der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze beim 2003er 27,0mm ist?


 
Schönes Bike...weiter so!


----------



## smokers_delight (20. September 2011)

mistertom52070 schrieb:


> Ganz schön vergewaltigt!



Meinst Du damit, es sieht derb aus? Weil... das ist das Ziel


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> So sieht mein 2003er ZAskar "momentan" aus. Brauch noch eine Sattelstütze, neues Hinterrad und irgendwann 'nen anderes Tretlager.
> 
> Aber bis dahin hab' ich noch eine Frage, von der ich hoffe, dass sie mir hier trotz off-topic beantwortet werden kann: Kann es wirklich sein, dass der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze beim 2003er 27,0mm ist?



watt is das denn für eine riesige scheibe hinten? sieht ja monströs aus.


----------



## smokers_delight (20. September 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> watt is das denn für eine riesige scheibe hinten? sieht ja monströs aus.



Na, 'ne 203er, was denn sonst? Viel größer gibts ja leider nicht. 
Nicht, dass ich die brauchen würde, aber sie sieht echt "derb" aus.


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> Na, 'ne 203er, was denn sonst? Viel größer gibts ja leider nicht.
> Nicht, dass ich die brauchen würde, aber sie sieht echt "derb" aus.


 
so muß das! nix von der stange, sich selbst gedanken machen und umsetzen. weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> Na, 'ne 203er, was denn sonst? Viel größer gibts ja leider nicht.
> Nicht, dass ich die brauchen würde, aber sie sieht echt "derb" aus.



findest die nicht etwas überdimensioniert? 160er würde doch locker reichen und sieht optisch auch besser aus bei dem bike


----------



## smokers_delight (20. September 2011)

Klar, reichen würde eine 160er leicht. Aber Optik liegt ganz klar im Auge des Betrachters und die großen Scheiben, zusammen mit den schmalen Glatzenreifen (kleinem Gesamtraddurchmesser) sehen einfach martialisch aus. Auf dem Radl werd ich ohnehin selten von entnervten Autofahrern angehupt.


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (20. September 2011)

am besten die bremsscheibe größer wählen als den durchmesser der laufräder. wer dies umsetzen kann, wäre ein genie!


----------



## Cad2 (20. September 2011)

GTZaskarLE1999 schrieb:


> am besten die bremsscheibe größer wählen als den durchmesser der laufräder.



das gibt schöne funken


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (20. September 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> das gibt schöne funken


 

ich mache schon zeichnungen für den notwendigen bremssattelhalter. der kommt dann an die sattelstütze in ca. 45° auslage. ich nenne den dann *satmount45  *


----------



## Splatter666 (20. September 2011)

Moin!

Buell hat das mit der Bremse ganz fein gelöst:






Lässt sich bestimmt aufs Bike adaptieren 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> Na, 'ne 203er, was denn sonst? Viel größer gibts ja leider nicht.
> Nicht, dass ich die brauchen würde, aber sie sieht echt "derb" aus.





GTZaskarLE1999 schrieb:


> so muß das! nix von der stange, sich selbst gedanken machen und umsetzen. weiter so!



kennt ihr euch? ihr scheint den selben humor zu haben.


----------



## smokers_delight (20. September 2011)

versus schrieb:


> kennt ihr euch? ihr scheint den selben humor zu haben.



Noch nicht. Aber wenn er mir den Adapter für die 26'' Bremsscheibe baut, dann lern ich ihn sicher kennen.


----------



## Kint (20. September 2011)

versus schrieb:


> kennt ihr euch? ihr scheint den selben humor zu haben.



exakt mein Gedanke...


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Aber wenn er mir den Adapter für die 26'' Bremsscheibe baut, dann lern ich ihn sicher kennen.


 
der adapterbau muss noch warten, muss erstmal mein gt fertig "dengeln". bin hier im forum mit dem gt-virus infiziert worden!


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Aber wenn er mir den Adapter für die 26'' Bremsscheibe baut, dann lern ich ihn sicher kennen.



Du brauchst aber Adapter für beide Seiten. Sonst kippste um, weil die einseitige Scheibe das Rad zur Seite zieht


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (20. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber Adapter für beide Seiten. Sonst kippste um, weil die einseitige Scheibe das Rad zur Seite zieht


 
nein, nein...an die bremsscheibenseite bekommt er ein pucky-stützrad montiert mit 285/30er Socken drauf!


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2011)

Wenn das mal nicht genial wird


----------



## cizeta (20. September 2011)

ist bei euch ein mohnfeld abgebrant oder woher diese kranken ideen


----------



## smokers_delight (20. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber Adapter für beide Seiten. Sonst kippste um, weil die einseitige Scheibe das Rad zur Seite zieht


 
Nee, auf die andre Seite kommt noch 'n Saint-Schaltwerk, dann passt das.


----------



## lyteka (20. September 2011)

Hilfe, was ist den hier los???
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber feiert man jetzt schon "0-8-15" Zaskar`s mit großen Bremsscheiben?!
Na da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2011)

Nein, wir feiern nicht, wir lästern drüber ab 

Ich finde das Ding grausig, und eher vergewaltigt als gut hinbekommen.


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (21. September 2011)

Da smokers_delight anscheinend den gleichen Geschmack hat wie ich, traue ich mich jetzt schon gar nicht mehr mein GT nach Fertigstellung im Oktober hier einzustellen.

Da ist ja schon vorab klar, dass es noch grausiger wird...


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2011)

Also mal ein kurzzes Statement zum "vergewaltigten" Bike:
es sieht leider gar nicht so aus, das ich es irgendwie als "derbe" bezeichnen könnte...eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Die große Bremse hinten sieht einfach nur albern aus. Für einen "derben" Look angebracht wäre eine kleinere, aber massivere Scheibe.
Aber wenn´s gefällt ist es ja okay!

Hier mal mein Sanction als Geist unterwegs...


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. September 2011)

Solange die Sattelstütze richtig rum montiert wurde ist es doch garnicht so schlimm.
Die Bremse vermittelt Sicherheit, den "Wer später Bremst ist lämger schnell"


----------



## GTZaskarLE1999 (21. September 2011)

genau, daß eckige muß in das runde. also der sattelkloben ins sattelrohr! ;-)


----------



## DefektesKind (21. September 2011)

Für mich ist es ein Zaskar Colorado.


----------



## versus (21. September 2011)

@hasifisch: perfekter schuss! das stern-logo am or und das verwischte rücklicht sind sehr schöne details!

ich persönlich fände es ganz hervorragend, wenn hier wieder mehr bilder gezeigt und weniger abstruse ideen diskutiert werden würden - auch wenn diese ideen noch so granatenmässig lustig sein mögen.


----------



## Hasifisch (21. September 2011)

versus schrieb:


> [email protected]: perfekter schuss! das stern-logo am or und das verwischte rücklicht sind sehr schöne details!...


 
Vielen Dank!
Für einen ersten Versuch mit der Lichtschranke bin ich sehr zufrieden, vor allem passt für mich der Effekt mit Dauerlicht/Blitzlicht ziemlich genau (der verursacht die "Geistewirkung"). Muss nur noch etwas an der Kameraposition arbeiten, ich möchte mich etwas weiter von vorn fotografieren und der Luftstand muss beser kommen, der fällt hier kaum auf.
Das Rücklich habe ich extra angeschaltet, die nächsten Bilder werden auch Frontlicht(er?) zeigen...



versus schrieb:


> ...ich persönlich fände es ganz hervorragend, wenn hier wieder mehr bilder gezeigt und weniger abstruse ideen diskutiert werden würden - auch wenn diese ideen noch so granatenmässig lustig sein mögen.


 
Da hast du Recht.


----------



## smokers_delight (21. September 2011)

Stylepolizist hin, Edelmopped her, der Thread hieß "Zeigt her eure GT Räder" und das hab' ich gemacht. Oh und ganz nebenbei: Mir gefällt mein Radl wirklich ganz außerordentlich, 'n paar Kleinigkeiten bleiben immer zu tun aber vor allem macht mir mein "GT Colorado-Slickstyle-No-Hazzle-Go-Stiff" viel Spaß, weils abgeht wie Schmidtchen seine Katze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GlockeGT (21. September 2011)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> GT Xizang 9er Titan.
> Ist zwar noch nicht meiner aber ich hab ihn eben bestellt. Kommt im März. So richtig viele wirds wohl nicht geben. Brauche ich das? Ja klar ;-)


 SO eins möcht ich auch haben. Schönster Rahmen der Welt!


----------



## CaptainBrandy (22. September 2011)

Mein flipperle!


----------



## smokers_delight (22. September 2011)

Na, jetzt bin ich aber gespannt auf den Aufschrei der Stylepuristen hier...


----------



## mani.r (22. September 2011)

Ahhh mein Ex. Erkenne ich sofort.
Sag mal lieber wie es sich fährt?

Ja, das mit dem Style ist immer so eine Sache. Hatte schon sehr schöne Räder die nicht richtig liefen. 
Hauptsache es macht Spaß und jeder Geschmack ist anders


----------



## Hasifisch (23. September 2011)

smokers_delight schrieb:


> Na, jetzt bin ich aber gespannt auf den Aufschrei der Stylepuristen hier...


 
Ich schreie weder auf noch bin ich Stylepurist...
Wenn ich so einen langen Vorbau an einem AM sehe stellt sich mir nur immer die Frage, ob der Rahmen nicht doch eine Nummer zu klein ist? Ansonsten ist es doch ein guter Aufbau!


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. September 2011)

Ich find die Barends viel schlimmer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokers_delight (23. September 2011)

Es geht doch bei den Details los: es ist kein großer Aufwand nötig, schwarze Kabelbinder zu besorgen - abgesehn davon, dass Kabelbinder ja schon ziemlich schlimm sind. Aber diese weißen Binder am schwarzen Rahmen, da hätte ich jetzt schon mehr Widerstand erwartet. ;-)

Eigentlich aber, finde ich, dass es ein Unding ist, über die Räder, die hier gepostet werden auf diese Art und Weise herzuziehen. Verbesserungsvorschläge sind sicher immer willkommen und auch konstruktiv. Aber so Kommentare wie "vergewaltigt" oder "Colorado" sind einfach maximal daneben.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. September 2011)

Eigentlich hat mein Vorredner hier vollkommen recht, das Forum sollte ja anreizen sein GT zu zeigen.
Und da nun mal jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat, kann nicht jedes Bike jedem gefallen.


----------



## samymen (23. September 2011)

..es muss nicht immer schön sein, haptsache es fährt! ;-)

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2476449274208


----------



## GT_Veredler (24. September 2011)

samymen schrieb:


> ..es muss nicht immer schön sein, haptsache es fährt! ;-)
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2476449274208


 
Die Bremer haben immer noch die schönsten Bikes!


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2011)

Nochmal mein Sanction, nach der gestrigen artgerechten Ausfahrt:





Vor der Tour nach dem Waschen hab ich mir mal die Schaltröllchen angeschaut. Ich glaub die hatten den Tausch dringend nötig:





Links neu, rechts (3 Jahre) alt.


----------



## ohneworte (26. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nochmal mein Sanction, nach der gestrigen artgerechten Ausfahrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach, das war doch noch so gut wie neu!


----------



## TigersClaw (26. September 2011)

Ney das echt schon 3 Jahre alt


----------



## CaptainBrandy (27. September 2011)

mani.r schrieb:


> Ahhh mein Ex. Erkenne ich sofort.
> Sag mal lieber wie es sich fährt?
> 
> Ja, das mit dem Style ist immer so eine Sache. Hatte schon sehr schöne Räder die nicht richtig liefen.
> Hauptsache es macht Spaß und jeder Geschmack ist anders



fährt sich echt gut! davor hatte ich ne 140er fox talas drauf. mit der 150er rs läufts deutlich besser. der hinterbau funzt spitze! jap, die kabelbinder... diese klipse halten nicht, weil die bremsleitung zu dick ist. bremsleitung und schaltzüge könnt ich nochmal kürzer machen. naja, das teil ist halt aus vielen verschiedenen teilen, die ich noch bei mir rumliegen hatte, zusammengebaut. daher auch der lange vorbau. das teil hat ein schweinegeld gekostet! wenn ichs verkauf bekomm ich nix mehr dafür weil er n paar macken hat. deswegen: nutzen! die kurbel fahr ich noch bis se hinüber ist. 
das teil ist also nicht ganz so mein geschmack. aber die parts sind grundsolide und taugen was. besonders der lrs, die bremsen und klar: xtr komplett. bis auf die tretkurbel... 
ach, die barends... sieht nich so toll aus, aaaber sie bieten einfach satten komfort! ergon halt. bei längeren auffahrten einfach unersetzlich!


----------



## alf2 (28. September 2011)

CaptainBrandy schrieb:


> daher auch der lange vorbau. das teil hat ein schweinegeld gekostet! wenn ichs verkauf bekomm ich nix mehr dafür weil er n paar macken hat. deswegen: nutzen!


Häng ihn an die Wand!
Das Fahrverhalten ändert sich mit jedem cm Vorbaulänge weniger zum besseren! Das kann dir jeder hier bestätigen, der ein Force oder Sanction fährt und sich einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert hat!


----------



## Queristmehr (30. September 2011)

so hab an meinem force jetz auch mal was geupdated..... fehlen nur noch andere lr und evtl mal ne 36er gabel.......
aber die bremse ist mal geil... moin wird ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

Ne 36 am Force? Da würde ich mir überlegen. Ansonsten aber nettes Rad.


----------



## Queristmehr (30. September 2011)

warum meinste das mit der 36er? gewicht ist mir kack egal...... ;-)


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

Das Sanction hat am Steuerkopf zwei Verstärkungen, das Force hat diese nicht. Das ist sicher nicht ohne Grund so.


----------



## versus (30. September 2011)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das Sanction hat am Steuerkopf zwei Verstärkungen, das Force hat diese nicht. Das ist sicher nicht ohne Grund so.



und du meinst es sollte lieber die gabel abbrechen, als das steuerrohr


----------



## cyclery.de (30. September 2011)

Finde die 36 passender an einem Force, als Gustav M


----------



## Bullfighter (30. September 2011)

Hier mal Bilder von meinem GT Karakoram.
Ein GT Bj.1989 in dem Zustand muss einfach gezeigt werden!
Einige von euch werden das Bike bestimmt noch kennen,
der Vorbesitzer ist hier auch aktiv
Ich habe es ihm vor einiger Zeit abgekauft und auf Vordermann gebracht.
Es wurden diverse Teile erneuert, lackiert, gereinigt, zerlegt und gefettet.
Jetzt sieht es wieder aus wie NEU und deshalb ist es eigentlich auch zu schade zum fahren.


----------



## Manni1599 (30. September 2011)

Tolles Rad!

Einzig die IRC hätte ich in Skinwall aufgezogen...


----------



## GT_Veredler (30. September 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Hier mal Bilder von meinem GT Karakoram.
> Ein GT Bj.1989 in dem Zustand muss einfach gezeigt werden!
> Einige von euch werden das Bike bestimmt noch kennen,
> der Vorbesitzer ist hier auch aktiv
> ...


 
Hallo,

sehr schönes Bike, wie aus dem Laden. Ende der 80er habe ich mit dem Biken angefangen, daher ist es immer schön solche Bikes nochmal zu sehen...besonders in dem tollen Zustand.
Mein erstes Bike damals, kein GT, sondern ein Framework in rot mit Deore XT. 

Beste Grüße, Marco


----------



## samymen (30. September 2011)

..sehr schönes Bike !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bullfighter (30. September 2011)

Danke!



Manni1599 schrieb:


> Tolles Rad!
> 
> Einzig die IRC hätte ich in Skinwall aufgezogen...



Ich würde ja gern die Originalen Skinwall Reifen von 1989 montieren aber
ich habe keine Ahnung was damals Serienmäßig montiert war.
Und soviele infos findet man nicht mehr von so alten MTB´s.
Die Teile dann noch aufzutreiben wird das nächste Problem.
MfG


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. September 2011)

Sehr schöner Rad hast Du da
Original waren da die Farmers Familie aufgezogen.
Und, die Mountain LX ist doch exclusiver als ne schöde XT, oder


----------



## Bullfighter (30. September 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Rad hast Du da
> Original waren da die Farmers Familie aufgezogen.
> Und, die Mountain LX ist doch exclusiver als ne schöde XT, oder



Ja sehr schön und du bekommst es nicht wieder
Farmers Familie HÄ
Die Mountain LX gabs anscheinend nur 1989 von daher schon exclusiv.


----------



## TigersClaw (30. September 2011)

versus schrieb:


> und du meinst es sollte lieber die gabel abbrechen, als das steuerrohr



Wie soll ich das verstehen? Wie oft liest man hier von gebrochenen Gabeln, und wie oft von gebrochenen Steuerrohren?

Das Karakoram ist nett, sehr nett


----------



## GT-Sassy (30. September 2011)

Tioga Farmers, hinten den John vorn die Cousin(e).

Ich finde aber die IRC sehr passend, schöner Farbkontrast (hab ja auch ich ausgesucht)


----------



## Bullfighter (30. September 2011)

Müssten dann ja diese sein:
http://www.bikepro.com/products/tires/tioga_john.html
Na das kann ja lustig werden die zu besorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (1. Oktober 2011)

sehr schönes bike!

starte mal im classic basar ne anfrage nach tioga hound dawg, tioga mud dawg bzw. tioga trail dawg. davon müßten noch einige in nos im umlauf sein

ansonsten ... im basar nach panaracer timbuk II (in der neuauflage) oder michelin hi-lite hot fragen

alles reifen der frühen 90er jahre, bei denen die chancen nicht ganz so schlecht aussehen, an sie im neuzustand zu kommen. billig wird es auf keinen fall 

die suche nach neuen Tioga farmer dürfte fast aussichtslos sein. und wenn dann, sehr sehr teuer. also das paar jenseits der 100 euro. zu fimden, wenn dann, bei ebay.com

man findet eh kaum noch neue marken-skinwall-reifen.


----------



## showbie (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey ihr Freaks.
Ich bin neu hier und ich bin auch infiziert.
Hier ein Paar bilder von meinem Liebling.


Und es ist sogar noch handsigniert von einem gewissen Hans Jörg Rey. Den kennt ihr bestimmt:


Und jetzt könnt ich schreien und weinen und wütend gegen die Wand schlagen.


Das ist der Grund warum es zerlegt ist.
So eine verda......te Sch...e!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Janikulus (2. Oktober 2011)

so, jetzt mit Ringle Vorbau:


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Oktober 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> so, jetzt mit Ringle Vorbau:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/989710


----------



## versus (2. Oktober 2011)

super!


----------



## showbie (3. Oktober 2011)

Hey ihr Freaks.
Ich bin neu hier und ich bin auch infiziert.
Hier ein Paar bilder von meinem Liebling.




Und es ist sogar noch handsigniert von einem gewissen Hans Jörg Rey. Den kennt ihr bestimmt:




Und jetzt könnt ich schreien und weinen und wütend gegen die Wand schlagen.




Das ist der Grund warum es zerlegt ist.
So eine verda......te Sch...e!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## showbie (3. Oktober 2011)

Das war mal. 




War die letzte Tour und da is es wahrscheinlich auch passiert allerdings ohne Sturz.

Und so siehts für die Strasse aus




Die DualControl sind aber wieder ab. Sowas schlimmes bin ich noch nich gefahren.
Wollt sie schon in den Müll schmeißen. Hab aber dann auf mein Frauchen gehört und sie im Auktionshaus verkauft.


----------



## Hasifisch (3. Oktober 2011)

An sich ein schönes Bike - mein Beileid.
Aber kann es sein, das es zwei Nummern zu klein für dich war?


----------



## showbie (3. Oktober 2011)

Nee. Ist der Größte Rahmen mit 57cm. Sieht bisl komisch aus. bin 190cm groß. wenns ins Gelände geht dann is er bisl niedriger.
Hast vielleich nen Vorschlag um ihn zu retten.


----------



## Queristmehr (4. Oktober 2011)

so vom testen zurück.... war ein geiles we mit super geilen trails! 

was hast du gegen die gustav? geiles teil, komm dasupe rmit klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30552 (5. Oktober 2011)

showbie schrieb:


> Nee. Ist der Größte Rahmen mit 57cm. Sieht bisl komisch aus. bin 190cm groß. wenns ins Gelände geht dann is er bisl niedriger.
> Hast vielleich nen Vorschlag um ihn zu retten.



den rahmen kannst du vergessen! 

gut, daß du den riss gesehen hast, bevor es zu einem umfall gekommen ist

ungewöhnliche stelle ... vielleicht hat das etwas mit der kraftübertragung durch die sattel-überhöhung zu tun


----------



## Zaskar97 (6. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile ist die Beschichtung vom Vorbau weg, die ursprüngliche Roox-Kurbel defekt und der schwarze Laufradsatz anderswo montiert. Verwende das Rad fast nur noch um im Alltag herumzufahren oder für Familienausflüge, finde es aber immer noch sehr gut.


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2011)

Ist das eine 100er z1?
Sieht deutlich zu lang aus. Auch der vorbau sieht eher nach rückenleiden, als nach gutem fahrverhalten aus.


----------



## Zaskar97 (6. Oktober 2011)

ja, ist eine z1 mit 100mm, fahre sie mit ca 3cm sag und das ist dann recht lässig. ursprünglich war eine z2 mit 75mm drinnen, da ist mir aber irgendwann die dämpfer kartusche gebrochen und ersatz gab es lt. importeur nicht mehr. 

den vorbau habe ich erst neulich eingebaut um das fahrrad etwas bequemer zu machen. als der gaul noch als sportgerät benutzt wurde war ein 9cm/10° vorbau verbaut, der auf dem bild hat (glaub) 11cm/25°

(auf dem photo schaut das übrigens extremer aus als es ist, liegt offensichtlich an der perspektive, weil das rad so "schräg und bergauf" an der wand lehnt)


----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2011)

na hauptsache es wird gefahren


----------



## showbie (7. Oktober 2011)

Matze010 schrieb:


> den rahmen kannst du vergessen!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt mal bisl recherchiert. Es gibt ne firme namens hoffmannbikes. Die stellen Trailräder her und die würden es reparieren für 60-80. Wegen der ungewöhnlichen stelle:so ungewöhnlich ist die garnicht wenn man bedenkt dass ich fast 100 kilo schwer bin und das bike schon 15 jahre alt ist
> 
> ...


----------



## gurke72 (9. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt ist es fertig. Ich hab les zwar hier fast nur, aber das Dingen wollte ich mal zeigen:











Alles günstig gebraucht bekommen.
Mein erstes Fully


----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2011)

Oh Gott, was für ne Gurke 

Sorry der musste sein


----------



## gurke72 (9. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich ab, Katzenpfötchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Oktober 2011)

Gut gut. Is schon nettes Radl. Bissl Arbeit und da wird ein schönes XCR draus.


----------



## gurke72 (9. Oktober 2011)

Naja das Grundgerüst muss wohl bleiben. Ich hatte ja nur ein begrenztes Budget Neue Laufräder kommen allerdings noch rein. Und ein roter Steuersatzschutz


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich fing das XCR recht schön, nur der negative Vorbau will mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## divergent! (10. Oktober 2011)

genau der macht das rad aber erst schnittig. es gibt nix schlimmeres als erektionsvorbauten an ner cc schüssel. wenn du das rad farblich noch ein bisschen anpasst siehts schon nett aus ( zb gabel rot lackieren ).


----------



## Hasifisch (10. Oktober 2011)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich fing das XCR recht schön, nur der negative Vorbau will mir nicht gefallen.


 


divergent! schrieb:


> genau der macht das rad aber erst schnittig. es gibt nix schlimmeres als erektionsvorbauten an ner cc schüssel. wenn du das rad farblich noch ein bisschen anpasst siehts schon nett aus ( zb gabel rot lackieren ).


 
Aber ein negativer Vorbau, der flacher wegggeht als das Oberrohr, will mir auch nicht gefallen. Wenn dann halt 0°,
Ich sehe aber andere - m.E. wichtigere - Baustellen an dem Bike: unpassendes Rot des Sattels (beisst sich mit Hinterbau), dann lieber einen schwarzen. Zu lange Sattelstütze, Spacerturm.


----------



## DefektesKind (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde lieber mal die Stütze kürzen damit sich der Dämpfer beim Spasshaben nicht verabschiedet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F4B1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hab meinen GT Outpost Rahmen jetzt auch endlich (hat ja über ein Jahr gedauert)aufgebaut. Ja, ich weiss, Outpost Rahmen sind nichts besonderes, muss es für ein Reiserad aber finde ich auch nicht sein.



Hoffe mal, dass hier die nächsten jetzt nicht erblinden, rein technisch ist es mit der X.7 9-fach und der BB7 vorne absolut brauchbar.


----------



## Janikulus (12. Oktober 2011)

ist doch perfekt als reserad. persönlich stören mich nur die reflektoren, schutzbleche könnten ja auch noch ran, wegen reiserad.


----------



## F4B1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Reflektoren...sind halt irgendwo der Sicherheit geschuldet. Gibt halt nichts, was man besser erkennen kann.
Schutzbleche stehen noch zur Debatte. Wobei die dann wenn erst nächstes Jahr, im Winter gibt es nur Ein- bis Zweitagestouren, da stört mich ein nasser Arsch nicht. Hinterradlutscher haben da eh nichts zu melden.


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2011)

doch gibts. kauf dir für vorne ne richtige lampe. die sieht jeder bevor du um die ecke kommst. da brauchste keine speichenreflektoren


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2011)

was für reisen machst du denn damit? die bereifung sieht nicht gerade nach reiserad aus.


----------



## F4B1 (12. Oktober 2011)

@divergent!
Kennst du die Lampe? Mit einer Ixon IQ kommt man ganz gut durch den Straßenverkehr. Chinalampe und Lupine sind da einfach zu hell. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme und so.
Im übrigen sieht man als Autofahrer ein Fahrrad mit Speichenreflektoren im Dunkeln immer besser als das ohne. Schick sind die Teile nicht, aber mir ist bewusst, dass ich keine Knautschzone hab.

@versus
Wie gesagt, Reisen erst nächstes Jahr. Und im Winter dürften die Reifen ganz brauchbar sein. Zumal ich bei Scheißwetter gerne abseits der Wege unterwegs bin.
Sollten sich nächstes Jahr Radreisen über seichtere Wege ergeben (mir schwebt was Richtung Polen vor)kommt wahrscheinlich ein Sport Contact drauf.


----------



## divergent! (12. Oktober 2011)

ja die gegenseitige rücksichtsnahme ist mir aufm rad reichlich egal wenns darum geht gesehen zu werden. da es 70% der autofahrer reichlich wurst ist, ich sag nur seitenabstand, vorfahrt usw. da wird man wenigstens von den ganzen träumern rechtzeitig bemerkt. autos und motorräder haben auch keine seitenreflektoren und werden gesehen. das man die reflektoren gut sieht glaube ich dir, aber 900 lumen sieht man schon 500m vorher


----------



## gurke72 (12. Oktober 2011)

DefektesKind schrieb:


> Ich würde lieber mal die Stütze kürzen damit sich der Dämpfer beim Spasshaben nicht verabschiedet.


Danke, diese und die Gabel sind morgen fällig. Macht auf jeden Fall Laune das Gerät


----------



## Kruko (12. Oktober 2011)

divergent! schrieb:


> ja die gegenseitige rücksichtsnahme ist mir aufm rad reichlich egal wenns darum geht gesehen zu werden. da es 70% der autofahrer reichlich wurst ist, ich sag nur seitenabstand, vorfahrt usw. da wird man wenigstens von den ganzen träumern rechtzeitig bemerkt. autos und motorräder haben auch keine seitenreflektoren und werden gesehen. das man die reflektoren gut sieht glaube ich dir, aber 900 lumen sieht man schon 500m vorher


 Da stimme ich Dir ausnahmsweise mal zu. Autofahrer nehmen oft keine Rücksicht.


----------



## F4B1 (12. Oktober 2011)

Und weil einige den Führerschein im Lotto gewonnen haben, alle blenden? Jaja, ich weiss, sind auch alle Radfahrer Rowdies, weil eine Minderheit sich an keine Regeln hält.

Übrigens, hab mit den Lenker jetzt noch keinen Autofahrer gehabt, der mich unter geschätzt 80cm überholt hätte. 680mm wirken wohl, mit Rennrad und Crosser ist das anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (12. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin ja der Meinung, das Leute die sich auf Fahrrädern wie Rüpel bewegen, als Autofahrer auch nicht besser sind.
Sind halt Rücksichtslose Zeitgenossen die nur an sich denken

Ist doch genauso wie ein paar ungehobelte Biker die ganze Zunft in Verruf bringen, weil sie meinen die Trails sind nur für sie da:kotz:


----------



## versus (12. Oktober 2011)

ein entgegenkommender autofahrer, dem 900 lumen ins gesicht gehauen werden, sieht genau gar nichts mehr. wenn er nicht den superhelden mit der dicken lampe ummäht, dann den radfahrer, der vor ihm fährt.


----------



## gtbiker (12. Oktober 2011)

Jaja, wenn man auch nicht mit der Lampe umzugehen weiß.....das "Reiserad" ist bis jetzt wenig durchdacht aufgebaut aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.


----------



## cleiende (12. Oktober 2011)

F4B1 schrieb:


> Hab meinen GT Outpost Rahmen jetzt auch endlich (hat ja über ein Jahr gedauert)aufgebaut. Ja, ich weiss, Outpost Rahmen sind nichts besonderes, muss es für ein Reiserad aber finde ich auch nicht sein.
> 
> ...
> 
> Hoffe mal, dass hier die nächsten jetzt nicht erblinden, rein technisch ist es mit der X.7 9-fach und der BB7 vorne absolut brauchbar.



Hallo, ist doch völlig egal, Hauptsache es wird bewegt. Im Technikmuseum Sinsheim steht auch ein Vorkriegs-Maybach, der nach dem Krieg als Pickup mit einer Säge hintendrauf umgebaut wurde. Immer noch besser als verschrottet 
BTT: Nur die Reflektoren, die sind zwar ganz hilfreich, sehen aber eher erbärmlich aus.
Die unten aufgezeigte Lösung ist zwar wegen Farbe und Anzahl der Reflektoren nicht ganz regelkonform, ich persönlich finde sie aber gefälliger (klar, ist ja auch mein Im-Winter-zur-Arbeit-fahr-Rad).
Und gesehen werde ich von der Seite definitiv.

Die Beleuchtung kann man ja auch mal runterdimmen, mein China-Brenner läuft auch nur in Wald und Flur auf voller Leistung. Und wegen der B&M IQ Cyo (Sportversion) hat auch schon der ein oder andere Autofahrer mal aufgeblendet, kommt halt auf die Ausrichtung der Lampe an.


----------



## gtbiker (12. Oktober 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Die unten aufgezeigte Lösung ist zwar wegen Farbe und Anzahl der Reflektoren nicht ganz regelkonform, ich persönlich finde sie aber gefälliger.


Doch Kollege, die Lösung ist sogar mehr als konform, du hast ja schließlich die Reflektorstreifen auf den Reifen  (STVO erlaubt als Ersatz der Speichenreflektoren). Bis dann


----------



## showbie (14. Oktober 2011)

showbie schrieb:


> Ich bin neu hier und ich bin auch infiziert.
> Hier ein Paar bilder von meinem Liebling.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Na da schau mal einer was ich da gefunden habe,
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f0ecb8bf3

Gleiche stelle, gleiches aussehen des Risses.
Das kann kein Zufall sein.


----------



## GTdanni (16. Oktober 2011)

Mich gibts auch noch und mal seit langem wieder ein GT von mir. 

Natürlich nichts gewöhnliches. 







Cu Danni


----------



## lyteka (16. Oktober 2011)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Natürlich nichts gewöhnliches.





Das ist mal endlich nach dem ganzen Zaskar´s und Ava´s der letzten Zeit ein "Lichtblick" 
Gefällt mir richtig gut diese Crosser-Variante


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2011)

showbie schrieb:


> Na da schau mal einer was ich da gefunden habe,
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Mountainbike...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item3f0ecb8bf3
> 
> Gleiche stelle, gleiches aussehen des Risses.
> Das kann kein Zufall sein.



Ist es aber. Schau mal genau hin. Der Rahmen in der Auktion hat am Oberrohr alte Sticker, die der Rahmen hier nicht hat. Der Aufbau ist auch ganz anders.

Der Crosser ist nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Habsch ne verstandenden. Wie meinst du das. Ist denn meiner nicht der gleiche von der baureihe her wie der in der auktion.


----------



## TigersClaw (16. Oktober 2011)

Es mag der Gleiche sein, aber nicht der Selbe.


----------



## GTdanni (16. Oktober 2011)

Und hier mal noch was "anderes" aus diesem Sommer.






Cu Danni


----------



## showbie (16. Oktober 2011)

Ja der unterschied ist mir auch bekannt aber der gleiche riss vom aussehen
Her und die stelle meine ich.


----------



## Lousa (17. Oktober 2011)

showbie schrieb:


> Ja der unterschied ist mir auch bekannt aber der gleiche riss vom aussehen
> Her und die stelle meine ich.



Seh ich auch, scheint ein Leiden vom Terramoto zu sein.


----------



## showbie (17. Oktober 2011)

Lass es  von hoffmannbikes schweißen und dann mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (17. Oktober 2011)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Und hier mal noch was "anderes" aus diesem Sommer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ach schau an der danni lebt noch

das rad gefällt mir richtig gut. ist das ein altes huret sw?

achja...wie war die lheroica?


----------



## samymen (17. Oktober 2011)

..und hat so ein schönes Jetstream und ich nicht..!! 

Ich will auch!


----------



## GTdanni (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Flori, ja ist ein altes Sachs SW. Ohne Spanner geht nicht stört mich aber auch nicht. Das Tachyon (auf 590 umgebaut) fährt sich mit den Reifen (Vittoria Randonneur) auch sehr schön und ist für Straße und leichtes Gelände geeignet. 

Und ja das Jetstream ist schon etwas eigen aber hat nicht jeder.... 


Cu Danni


----------



## divergent! (18. Oktober 2011)

naja meiner dann wirds mal zeit für ne ssp runde!


----------



## showbie (18. Oktober 2011)

Moin ihr alle.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo das Ricochet angesiedelt ist im vergleich zu den anderen GT Rahmen die zu dieser zeit gebaut wurden?
MFG


----------



## Maternus (21. Oktober 2011)

Mal wieder am kleinen Zaskar gebastelt und den Vorbau und Lenker getauscht. Heute dann das Sonnenwetter für ein paar Aufnahmen genutzt und im Anschluß noch 'ne Runde gefahren. Ganz schön kalt geworden


----------



## spatzel (21. Oktober 2011)

.......a propos kleine Zaskars.....ich habe nu das kleine Feine für meine Tochter fertig,welches schon seit 3 Jahren im Keller schlummerte und jetzt zu neuem Leben erweckt wurde.Einiges wurde getauscht,erneuert,wieder gängig gemacht.Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob evtl.jmd etwas leichtere Federn für diese Gabel hat oder ob evtl. jmd eine leichte Starrgabel dafür hat.....Biddeschön:20" Zaskar mit X0/X9, Avid "Ankern" etc blabla.Sattel wird noch getauscht, da hab ich beim Wasgau Marathon nen Kindersattel aufm Flohmarkt erwischt.....jetzt muß sie nur noch 2-3 cm wachsen und dann passt sie auch gut drauf.....;-)


----------



## no_budgeT (22. Oktober 2011)

Heute mal die erste Ausfahrt mit dem LTS gewagt.
Es fährt sich verdammt geil!

Der Aufbau ist noch nicht endgültig, leider kann eine Thomson Stütze keine großen Winkel ab. Ich werde, wenn sich die Gelegenheit mal bietet, die schwarzen Teil gegen silberne tauschen.


----------



## goegolo (22. Oktober 2011)

spatzel schrieb:


> .......a propos kleine Zaskars.....ich habe nu das kleine Feine für meine Tochter fertig,welches schon seit 3 Jahren im Keller schlummerte und jetzt zu neuem Leben erweckt wurde.Einiges wurde getauscht,erneuert,wieder gängig gemacht.Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen, ob evtl.jmd etwas leichtere Federn für diese Gabel hat oder ob evtl. jmd eine leichte Starrgabel dafür hat.....Biddeschön:20" Zaskar mit X0/X9, Avid "Ankern" etc blabla.Sattel wird noch getauscht, da hab ich beim Wasgau Marathon nen Kindersattel aufm Flohmarkt erwischt.....jetzt muß sie nur noch 2-3 cm wachsen und dann passt sie auch gut drauf.....;-)



Echt stark . Falls es in ein paar Jahren wieder veräußert werden sollte...


----------



## gemini900 (23. Oktober 2011)

So mal ein Update von meinem LTS:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Oktober 2011)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, Dein LTS


----------



## Rahbari (24. Oktober 2011)

Tolles LTS!

Längerer Vorbau wäre optisch noch etwas besser...


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (26. Oktober 2011)

no_budgeT schrieb:


>



Toller Klassiker!


----------



## gemini900 (26. Oktober 2011)

Hey, ist ja der selbe Vorbau..


----------



## cleiende (26. Oktober 2011)

Die absenkbare Stütze am LTS finde ich etwas übertrieben. Wenn es so hart hergeht daß ich die wirklich brauche ist das LTS zumeist überfordert, auch die Marguras sind es dann.
Wenn Du aber dennoch kernige Downhills mit dem LTS fährst bist Du so oldschool daß Du die Stütze nicht brauchst.

just my 2 cents


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Oktober 2011)

gemini900 schrieb:


> Hey, ist ja der selbe Vorbau..



[Klugscheissmodus_On]
Ich denke es ist der Gleiche, nicht der Selbe 
[Klugscheissmodus_Off]

Aber nette Radls


----------



## versus (26. Oktober 2011)

cleiende schrieb:


> Wenn Du aber dennoch kernige Downhills mit dem LTS fährst bist Du so oldschool daß Du die Stütze nicht brauchst.



gut gesagt.

die stütze finde ich optische gelinde gesagt eine katastrophe. ich will sicher keine grundsatzdiskussion über absenkbare stützen starten und mir ist deren nutzen klar, aber bevor ich mir sowas an ein lts schrauben würde, würde ich sicher lieber vor jeder abfahrt absteigen und den schnellspanner öffnen.

die hs33 farben sind fast immer schwierig zu kombinieren, aber hier hätte mir die gelbe klar besser gefallen.


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ...ich will sicher keine grundsatzdiskussion über absenkbare stützen starten und mir ist deren nutzen klar, aber bevor ich mir sowas an ein lts schrauben würde, würde ich sicher lieber vor jeder abfahrt absteigen und den schnellspanner öffnen...


 
Dann ist dir m.E. der Nutzen doch nicht wirklich klar. Eine absenkbare Stütze nutzt man nicht nur zwischen "Auf- und Abfahrt"...
Störender an dem Bike finde ich persönlich das zweifarbige Leitungswirrwarr, die vielen verschieden schattierten Rotkleckse und den irgendwie dominanten Sattel. Mir will es einfach nicht recht gefallen, weil es extrem unruhig daherkommt. Die Black Mamba hat daran sicher einen Anteil durch die wuchtige Ansteuerung von vorn und den Faltenbalg, den ich sicher weglassen würde.


----------



## GT_Veredler (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi GT-Fans!

Bin nun auch fast fertig mit dem Neuaufbau von meinem Zaskar LE ´99, dass ich allerdings nicht nach "Retrokriterien" aufgebaut habe. An dem Bike habe ich sowohl Retro-, als auch aktuelle Neuteile verbaut.
Grob überschlagen bestehen die Neuteile aus der XTR 970 Gruppe, RaceFace Deus Kurbeln und Ritchey WCS Anbauteilen. Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder und ein paar Anbauteile sind hingegen Retro.

Das Schaltauge ist noch beim Pulvern, daher ohne Schaltwerk und Kette abgelichtet. Fotos sind leider etwas unscharf geworden, sorry! 

Der abgebildete Einzelrahmen war die Basis für´s Bike...

Gruß, Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Dann ist dir m.E. der Nutzen doch nicht wirklich klar. Eine absenkbare Stütze nutzt man nicht nur zwischen "Auf- und Abfahrt"...



nicht nur zwischen auf- und abfahrt? 
also dann auch während der auf- und abfahrt, oder was?

da soll noch einer draus kommen...


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2011)

GT_Veredler schrieb:


> Hi GT-Fans!
> 
> Bin nun auch fast fertig mit dem Neuaufbau von meinem Zaskar LE ´99, dass ich allerdings nicht nach "Retrokriterien" aufgebaut habe. An dem Bike habe ich sowohl Retro-, als auch aktuelle Neuteile verbaut.
> Grob überschlagen bestehen die Neuteile aus der XTR 970 Gruppe, RaceFace Deus Kurbeln und Ritchey WCS Anbauteilen. Rahmen, Gabel, Laufräder und ein paar Anbauteile sind hingegen Retro.
> ...



die freude am detail ist zu erkennen! das amidekor ist allerdings so gar nichts meins und beim mix neu/retro hätte ich persönlich eher noch eine moderne(re) gabel verbaut. die manitou ist zwar schön, aber das ist dann fast schon alles.


----------



## GT_Veredler (29. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> die freude am detail ist zu erkennen! das amidekor ist allerdings so gar nichts meins und beim mix neu/retro hätte ich persönlich eher noch eine moderne(re) gabel verbaut. die manitou ist zwar schön, aber das ist dann fast schon alles.


 
Hi,

hab das Bike rein auf Optik gebaut, mir war weder die Gabel wichtig, noch das es zeitgenössisch wird.
Klar ist die Gabel nicht die beste, aber das sind die Spins auch nicht, viel zu schwer, keine Ersatzteile mehr u.s.w..
Dann hätte ich beim LRS auch moderne Mavic Crossmax SLR wählen müssen und dann hätte ich mir gleich ein 2011er Neubike kaufen können.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2011)

GT_Veredler schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab das Bike rein auf Optik gebaut, mir war weder die Gabel wichtig, noch das es zeitgenÃ¶ssisch wird.
> Klar ist die Gabel nicht die beste, aber das sind die Spins auch nicht, viel zu schwer, keine Ersatzteile mehr u.s.w..
> Dann hÃ¤tte ich beim LRS auch moderne Mavic Crossmax SLR wÃ¤hlen mÃ¼ssen und dann hÃ¤tte ich mir gleich ein 2011er Neubike kaufen kÃ¶nnen.



verstehe ich nicht! es gibt durchaus radsÃ¤tze, die halbwegs leicht sind, funktionieren und nicht 800â¬ kosten. nach der argumentation hÃ¤ttest du dann aber auch keine 970er mÃ¼ssen, oder? rein nach der optik hÃ¤tte eine 950er deutlich besser gepasst - meine meinung.


----------



## GT_Veredler (29. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht! es gibt durchaus radsätze, die halbwegs leicht sind, funktionieren und nicht 800 kosten. nach der argumentation hättest du dann aber auch keine 970er müssen, oder? rein nach der optik hätte eine 950er deutlich besser gepasst - meine meinung.


 
rein auf optik gebaut soll bedeuten, dass ich alles so verbaut habe, wie es mir persönlich am besten gefällt.

optisch hat mir die manitou am besten gefallen, also hab ich sie verbaut, obwohl es viel bessere gabeln gibt.

ich weiss das die crossmax slr viel besser sind als die spins, da mir die spins aber besser gefallen, habe ich diese verbaut.

die 950er passt zeitlich viel besser zum bike, mir hat aber die 970er besser gefallen, also verbaute ich diese gruppe.

ich habe nach persönlichem gefallen aufgebaut, nicht nach besser oder schlechter, zeitlich passend oder nicht passend...

es ist dabei vielleicht ein unvernünftiges bike raus gekommen, aber mir gefällt es so, also bin ich zufrieden und freu mich drüber.


----------



## versus (29. Oktober 2011)

GT_Veredler schrieb:


> es ist dabei vielleicht ein unvernünftiges bike raus gekommen, aber mir gefällt es so, also bin ich zufrieden und freu mich drüber.



damit ist wohl alles gesagt. viel spass damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Veredler (29. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> damit ist wohl alles gesagt. viel spass damit.


 
danke dir!


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> nicht nur zwischen auf- und abfahrt?
> also dann auch während der auf- und abfahrt, oder was?
> 
> da soll noch einer draus kommen...


 
(Thema verstellbare Sattelstütze)
Ist mein Reden, wenn man es nicht selbst länger gefahren hat, kann man es eben nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du eine gut funktionierende stufenlose Stütze fährst, benutzt du sie ständig.
Du quälst dich auch auf kleinen Gegenanstiegen nicht im Wiegetritt hoch, weil du dafür nicht extra anhalten und deine Stütze ausfahren willst. Kleine Abhänge im Anstieg das Gleiche. Ein langer Downhill mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeiten: du passt oft die Höhe an die Steigung an. Ebener, aber technisch schwieriger Trail: du senkst sie leicht ab, um besser im Stand manövrieren zu können, ohne die Klöten zu gefährden.
Nein, man kann es keinesfalls mit dem Fahren ohne variable Stütze vergleichen.



GT_Veredler schrieb:


> rein auf optik gebaut soll bedeuten, dass ich alles so verbaut habe, wie es mir persönlich am besten gefällt...


 

Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden - meins ist es nicht...
Aber wenn es für dich passt - weiter so!


----------



## Kruko (30. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> (Thema verstellbare Sattelstütze)
> Ist mein Reden, wenn man es nicht selbst länger gefahren hat, kann man es eben nicht nachvollziehen. Wenn du eine gut funktionierende stufenlose Stütze fährst, benutzt du sie ständig.
> Du quälst dich auch auf kleinen Gegenanstiegen nicht im Wiegetritt hoch, weil du dafür nicht extra anhalten und deine Stütze ausfahren willst. Kleine Abhänge im Anstieg das Gleiche. Ein langer Downhill mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeiten: du passt oft die Höhe an die Steigung an. Ebener, aber technisch schwieriger Trail: du senkst sie leicht ab, um besser im Stand manövrieren zu können, ohne die Klöten zu gefährden.
> Nein, man kann es keinesfalls mit dem Fahren ohne variable Stütze vergleichen.



Sehe ich fast genauso. Ich habe meine Reverb in den Alpen erst richtig lieben gelernt. Jedoch muss man hier aber das ganze Rad betrachten und da bin ich mit versus einer Meinung. Bevor man überhaupt in die Situation gerät, dass man die Stütze sinnvoll nutzen kann, ist das Fahrwerk und die Bremse schon völlig überlastet. Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze macht meiner Meinung nur Sinn, wenn das Gesamtpaket stimmt. Dies ist hier nicht der Fall.

@GT_Veredler

Für mich passt die Manitou überhaupt nicht in das Rad. Der Rahmen ist für Federwege von ca. 80 mm ausgelegt. Du kommst jetzt mit einer 40mm "Federweg"-Gabel. Für mich ist die Mantou zwar einer der schönsten Federgabeln, aber auch einer der schlechtesten. Der Nutzen ist sehr gering. Ich habe die Gabeln mittlerweile fast überall wieder ausgebaut und funktionierende Gabeln verbaut.

Insgesamt ist Dein Aufbau nicht mein Fall. Aber wie bereits gesagt. Es muss Dir gefallen.


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2011)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Du quälst dich auch auf kleinen Gegenanstiegen nicht im Wiegetritt hoch, weil du dafür nicht extra anhalten und deine Stütze ausfahren willst. Kleine Abhänge im Anstieg das Gleiche. Ein langer Downhill mit unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeiten: du passt oft die Höhe an die Steigung an. Ebener, aber technisch schwieriger Trail: du senkst sie leicht ab, um besser im Stand manövrieren zu können, ohne die Klöten zu gefährden.
> Nein, man kann es keinesfalls mit dem Fahren ohne Stütze vergleichen.



danke für die ausführungen. allerdings musste ich eben echt lachen. nicht über dich, oder weil ich das nicht verstehen würde, sondern weil meine pesönliche entwicklung in sachen bikes und biken exakt gegenläufig ist und mich die zunehmende technik, das ganze gehebels und gekabels, ebenso zunehmend nervt. 

ich bin sicher kein technikverweigerer, aber "less is more" zeichnet sich für mich als taugliche devise auch fürs bike ab und da klingt es für mich geradezu grotesk, dass jemand sogar auf einem ebenen trail die sattelhöhe permanent variieren will.

nix für ungut, dir taugt es und für viele situationen sind variostützen sicher sinnvoll. 

ich bleibe allerdings dabei: if it looks schei$$e... 

schönen sonntag, ich steige jetzt aufs quervelo


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ...und für viele situationen sind variostützen sicher sinnvoll.





gt-heini schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Reverb in den Alpen erst richtig lieben gelernt.



das wäre dann so eine "situation". 

gruss an euch zwei


----------



## GT_Veredler (30. Oktober 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehe ich fast genauso. Ich habe meine Reverb in den Alpen erst richtig lieben gelernt. Jedoch muss man hier aber das ganze Rad betrachten und da bin ich mit versus einer Meinung. Bevor man überhaupt in die Situation gerät, dass man die Stütze sinnvoll nutzen kann, ist das Fahrwerk und die Bremse schon völlig überlastet. Eine absenkbare Sattelstütze macht meiner Meinung nur Sinn, wenn das Gesamtpaket stimmt. Dies ist hier nicht der Fall.
> 
> @GT_Veredler
> 
> ...


 
Naja, ich bin eh der Meinung, dass Federung am MTB völlig überflüssig ist. Ich hatte an meinem neuen VOTEC ne Magura Durin 100 und hab die gegen eine starre Carbongabel getauscht.
Mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich keinerlei Unterschied im Fahrverhalten spüre. Hier im Rheinland wo man Wald-, Feld-, und mal paar Reitwege fahren kann, ist es völlig egal, ob 40, 80, 100 oder 0 Federweg. 
Das mag vielleicht in den Alpen bei steinigen Abfahrten eine sehr nützliche Sache sein, aber in meiner Region fährt es sich ungefedert ebenso gut. Vielleicht baue ich da mal eine Starrgabel ein, wie sie bei meinen anderen MTB´s auch verbaut ist.


----------



## Kruko (30. Oktober 2011)

Endlich bin ich mal wieder ein wenig zum Schrauben gekommen. Mein rotes Zaskar hat ein kleines Update bekommen. Noch mal vielen Dank an Ketterechts für die Kurbel.













Die Innenlagersuche gestaltete sich als schwierig. Aber wie es so ist: Zuerst findet man gar nichts und zum Schluß hat man das gesuchte Teil doppelt. Also wandert ein neues XTR-M950 Innenlager in die Vitrine als Ersatz.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ...
> ich bin sicher kein technikverweigerer, aber "less is more" zeichnet sich für mich als taugliche devise auch fürs bike ab und da klingt es für mich geradezu grotesk, dass jemand sogar auf einem ebenen trail die sattelhöhe permanent variieren will...


 
Wie soll ich dir den Geschmack von Pfirsichen erklären, wenn du nur Äpfel kennst?
Aus meiner Sicht ist deine Haltung in der Sache schlicht "Technikverweigerer". Das ist ja okay, aber warum sagst du es anders?
Im Kontext zu dem speziellen Bike: ja, es sieht nicht so prall aus, aber wie gesagt, das ganze Bike ist aus meiner Sicht nicht so prall (persönlicher Geschmack!), da finde ich nadere Sachen schlimmer. Nur: eine variable Sattelstütze macht unabhängig vom Bike immer Sinn, wenn man entsprechende Wege fährt. Auch am 90er Jahre LTS, auch am Hardtail. Gegenteiliges behaupten interessanterweise nur die, die generell so ein Teil nicht wirklich kennen - oder halt generell nicht die entsprechenden Wege fahren.
Mehr dazu nicht von mir.


----------



## Hasifisch (30. Oktober 2011)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Endlich bin ich mal wieder ein wenig zum Schrauben gekommen. Mein rotes Zaskar hat ein kleines Update bekommen. Noch mal vielen Dank an Ketterechts für die Kurbel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schönes Ding!


----------



## KONI-DU (30. Oktober 2011)

...jetzt mit 12-27er Kassette. 
Suche jetzt noch ein paar schöne V-Brakes und ein paar neue Schlappen.
Dann ist es erstmal (wieder) fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. Oktober 2011)

Mein Zaskar durfte nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder raus


----------



## Splatter666 (30. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Das Terramoto gefällt mir unglaublich gut 

Was stimmt mit dem momentan montierten Vs nicht?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2011)

immer noch sehr schön das taxi!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (30. Oktober 2011)

War heute mit dem Sohnemann bei bestem Herbstwetter unterwegs, das rote Maschinchen ist seins 
Das GT ist ein ´96er Zaskar, welches ich nun mit moderneren Teilen ausgestatet habe.
XTR M970  3x10  Kurbel 44-32-22  XT Kassette 10fach  11-32  11fach KMC Kette.
Eigentlich war 2x10 geplant, war aber keine gescheite Kettenlinie hinzubekommen.
Bremsanlage Extralite.
Sattelrohr habe ich aufgerieben auf 27,2mm um eine aktuelle Stütze montieren zu können.
Neue Decals liegen mir schon vor und werden demnächst angebracht.
Gewicht liegt bei 8,25kg


----------



## GT_Veredler (31. Oktober 2011)

@octaviaRSdriver

970er XTR - sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## KONI-DU (31. Oktober 2011)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das Terramoto gefällt mir unglaublich gut
> 
> ...



....eigentlich stimmt alles, aber mir sind die Hebel etwas zu "klobig". 
Mal schauen, weiß noch nicht so genau, was ich da suche


----------



## butsche2002 (31. Oktober 2011)

war das terramoto nicht in gelsenkirchen beim ctf nrw cup dabei ???

sehr schickes teil....gefällt mir gut !!


----------



## neuroncrust (31. Oktober 2011)

@ octaviaRSdriver

Das Zaskar ist für meine Augen ziemlich perfekt, so wie es ist. Glückwunsch 

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, die Decals weg zu lassen? Besser kanns kaum noch werden, finde ich.


----------



## Cad2 (31. Oktober 2011)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> War heute mit dem Sohnemann bei bestem Herbstwetter unterwegs, das rote Maschinchen ist seins
> Das GT ist ein ´96er Zaskar, welches ich nun mit moderneren Teilen ausgestatet habe.
> XTR M970  3x10  Kurbel 44-32-22  XT Kassette 10fach  11-32  11fach KMC Kette.
> Eigentlich war 2x10 geplant, war aber keine gescheite Kettenlinie hinzubekommen.
> ...



schickes bike. aber stimmt das gewicht wirklich? was wiegt denn die gabel? habe mein zaskar ähnlich aufgebaut. meins wiegt 9,7kg. sattel ist schon geändert flite carbonio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (31. Oktober 2011)

@ Cad2

Die Gabel wiegt genau 500g mit Konusring und Cantisockeln.
Meine Sattelstütze (KCNC Ti Pro) wiegt mit 135g mit Sicherheit weniger als deine Thomson.
Sattel wiegt 86g.
Pedal Ritchey Paradigm V5 256g.
Laufradsatz XTR 970 Naben, Mavic 717 Felgen, vorne DT Revolution Speichen und Alu-Nippel, hinten Sapim Race Speichen und Messingnippel kommt auf 1640g.
Die Spannachsen wiegen 28g.
KMC 11-fach Kette wiegt 210g.
HiTemp42 Griffe kommen auf 10g.
Lenker Ritchey Superlogic Rizer 160g.
Bremsanlage 2x 98g plus 52g für die Hebel (250g komplett).

Ich wollte das Bike eigentlich mit 2x10 aufbauen. Da wäre es noch leichter gewesen. Wären fast 200g drin gewesen.
Leider bekam ich keine gescheite Kettenlinie hin und die Shadow-Schaltwerke sind auch anspruchsvoller als die normalen.
Als Umwerfer wäre ein DuraAce 7900er in Anlötversion mit SASO Carbonschelle zum Einsatz gekommen. Gewicht lag bei traumhaften 70g  Die 970er XTR Kurbel hätte ihre Kettenblätter lassen müssen und das Extralite OctaRamp Gara 42-28 Kombiblatt (76g) wäre montiert worden. Hinten hätte eine SRAM XX Cassette gewerkelt (11-36Z.  206g). 
Aber leider werkelte es nicht so wie ich es gern gehabt hätte. Die Kettenlinie war nicht optimal und SRAM Cassetten laufen auch bei weitem nicht so geschmeidig wie Shimano Cassetten.
Bei der jetztigen Konstellation habe ich eine 47,5mm Kettenlinie. 
Das Tretlager des Zaskars ist 73mm breit, sprich bei Hollowtech II gehört ein Spacer auf die Antriebsseite. Diesen habe ich aber weggelassen und auf die andere Seite verfrachtet, damit das System funktioniert.
Mit dem Spacer auf der Antriebsseite war die KL bei mir suboptimal.

@ neuroncrust

Alle Decals möchte ich eh nicht dranbeppen. 
Ich habe vor, den alten großen ZASKAR Aufkleber auf dem Unterrohr und auf dem Oberrohr diese kleinen GT all terra Kleber, zu montieren.
Ganz ohne finde ich ihn etwas zu nackig.


----------



## GT_Veredler (31. Oktober 2011)

octaviaRSdriver schrieb:


> @ Cad2
> 
> Die Gabel wiegt genau 500g mit Konusring und Cantisockeln.
> Meine Sattelstütze (KCNC Ti Pro) wiegt mit 135g mit Sicherheit weniger als deine Thomson.
> ...


 
Ich finde das schon beeindruckend, dass Du das Bike so leicht aufgebaut hast.
Mein modernes Hardtail VOTEC mit Alurahmen bringt es auf 11,4kg, obwohl da Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Lenkerstopfen, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Kettenblatt, Flaschenhalter, Bremsgriffe und AHead-Deckel aus Carbon sind. OK...Rohloff ist nicht ganz leicht!

Da hier jeder auf andere Dinge bei seinem GT wert legt, zeitgenössisch...Optik...Gewicht...usw., entsteht hier ein Forum mit vielen unterschiedlichen und interessanten Bikes. Lohnt wirklich hier immer mal zu stöbern!


----------



## Cad2 (31. Oktober 2011)

GT_Veredler schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon beeindruckend, dass Du das Bike so leicht aufgebaut hast.
> Mein modernes Hardtail VOTEC mit Alurahmen bringt es auf 11,4kg, obwohl da Gabel, Steuersatz, Vorbau, Lenker, Lenkerstopfen, Schnellspanner, Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Kettenblatt, Flaschenhalter, Bremsgriffe und AHead-Deckel aus Carbon sind. OK...Rohloff ist nicht ganz leicht!
> 
> Da hier jeder auf andere Dinge bei seinem GT wert legt, zeitgenössisch...Optik...Gewicht...usw., entsteht hier ein Forum mit vielen unterschiedlichen und interessanten Bikes. Lohnt wirklich hier immer mal zu stöbern!



top! 
ich hab ja auch kein carbon verwendet(ausser sattelstreben). und fahrbar is es auch noch gut. warum hast denn nicht crossmax slr genommen? sind doch noch bissle leichter.


----------



## GT_Veredler (31. Oktober 2011)

Cad2 schrieb:


> top!
> ich hab ja auch kein carbon verwendet(ausser sattelstreben). und fahrbar is es auch noch gut. warum hast denn nicht crossmax slr genommen? sind doch noch bissle leichter.


 
An mein VOTEC passen leider keine Crossmax SLR, da dort ja die Rohloff-Speedhubnabe drin ist.

Bei meinem Zaskar habe ich gern die SPIN drin haben wollen, darum sind dort keine SLR drin. Mein Zaskar wiegt ca. 11,5kg.

Die SPIN sind ja sauschwer!


----------



## samymen (31. Oktober 2011)

..alte Zaskar´s und Leichtbau, dat passt nicht ganz.. 

knapp unter 10kg geht es auch ohne Carbonara,XTR und Crossmaxé !


----------



## GT_Veredler (31. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Bike und unter 10kg ist doch echt gut.

Das Gewicht ist ja auch wieder abhängig von der Region in der man lebt, in Holland wird es einen Biker wohl kaum stören, wenn sein MTB deutlich über 10kg wiegt. Lebt einer in der Alpenregion, dann wird er wohl eher nix mit MTB´s über 10kg anfangen können bzw. wollen.

Hier im Rheinland merk ich auch nix von 2kg mehr oder weniger Bikegewicht, darum fehlt mir auch der Anreiz jedes Gramm kalkulieren zu wollen. Aber wer daran Spass hat, kann schon tolle Leichtgewichte aus den GT´s bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (1. November 2011)




----------



## versus (1. November 2011)

GT_Veredler schrieb:


> Lebt einer in der Alpenregion, dann wird er wohl eher nix mit MTB´s über 10kg anfangen können bzw. wollen.



den reifen nach dürfte das wohl nicht so oft in den alpen unterwegs sein.

@david: tolles foto


----------



## Kruko (1. November 2011)

versus schrieb:


> den reifen nach dürfte das wohl nicht so oft in den alpen unterwegs sein.



Auf meinem Alpencross war auch jemand mit RaceKing Supersonics unterwegs. Und der Gute hatte über die gesamte Distanz keinen Platten.

@David 

Schön zu sehen, dass der Rahmen wieder rollt. Erfreut mein Herz


----------



## TigersClaw (1. November 2011)

Dann hat er Glück gehabt. Auf meinem Danction haben die 2.4er MK SuperSonics nichtmal hier oben im Flachland gehalten


----------



## nobbi02 (1. November 2011)

mein tequesta ist auch bald fertig.....hab schonmal was zusammen gesteckt...sorry für die bild quali........


----------



## mzaskar (2. November 2011)

#2118
Sieht super aus


----------



## KONI-DU (2. November 2011)

@nobbi02
Wird bestimmt sehr geil 
Warum nicht SSP ?

@butsche2002
Erwischt


----------



## SixTimesNine (2. November 2011)

Davidbelize schrieb:


>




Gary Turners Indian Summer

...whow..., was für´n tolles Photo!!!!!!


----------



## tomasius (2. November 2011)

Hi David!

Rad und Bild sind wirklich sehr schön! - Wer hat die Blätter bei der Aufnahme geworfen? 

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (2. November 2011)

Dieser junge Mann ist der Vater des BLÄTTERREGENGEDANKENS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (2. November 2011)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Dieser junge Mann ist der Vater des BLÄTTERREGENGEDANKENS
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1007172


 
Schönes Bild...
Mittlerweile gibt's übrigens LR 3.5...


----------



## epic2006 (3. November 2011)

Wieso man in den Alpen ein sup10 bike braucht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Ich wohne da und habe nicht eines dieser Leichtbaudinger, Spaß in den Bergen hab ich trotzdem. Die Annahme, dass man in den Alpen unbedingt massiv Federweg braucht ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. In meiner Gegend (Rofan, Karwendel) sind 95% der Touren auf guten Forstautobahnen. Lieber gute, feste Reifen als viel Federweg, meine Meinung.

Mein erstes gefedertes GT, gerade fertig geworden:





















93er Zaskar mit XC-Pro MD, Campa, FRO, King, Onza, Ringle, RockShox, Controltech, WTB Bereifung. Geschätze 11,5 Kg

Und zur Komplettierung den Rest der Bande:




91er Xizang mit XT735/XTR900, Campa, Controltech, AC, Onza und einige GT-Teile. IRC Piranha Pro Bereifung 10,9 Kg







97er Virage, XC-Pro MD, Middleburn, Tech Lite, FRO, Controltech, Hadley, Mavic Ceramic, King, Ringle, Onza und GT-Teile. IRC V-Cross Bereifung. 10,6kg


Am vierten und letzten Teil der Bande wird gerade noch gearbeitet.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Onegear (3. November 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Wieso man in den Alpen ein sup10 bike braucht erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Ich wohne da und habe nicht eines dieser Leichtbaudinger, Spaß in den Bergen hab ich trotzdem. Die Annahme, dass man in den Alpen unbedingt massiv Federweg braucht ist meiner Meinung nach falsch. In meiner Gegend (Rofan, Karwendel) sind 95% der Touren auf guten Forstautobahnen. Lieber gute, feste Reifen als viel Federweg, meine Meinung.
> 
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Hey Gerrit,

so habe ich vor diesem Herbst auch gedacht. Fährt man nur Touren, die nur über einen Tag oder so gehen, mag das noch OK sein. 
Ab einem Abenteuer a la Transalp wird allerdings jedes Gramm zur Tortur.

Ich bin im September die Heckmair Route von 1991 gefahren und die hat bis auf einen Tag IMMER Schiebe-und Tragepassagen dabei (Passo di Campo und Schlappiner Joch z.B.). Du glaubst ja nicht, wie oft ich mir einen 10kg-Carbon-Hobel gewünscht habe und nicht meinen 12,6 kg -Panzer (wohlgemerkt ohne Flaschen und Satteltasche)

Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem


----------



## GlockeGT (4. November 2011)

2118


----------



## killa187 (4. November 2011)

Aloha ... bin der Neue...und nach ueber 10 Jahren wieder Besitzer eines GTs ;-) 
Leider erstmal nur ein INHOUSE Pic ... Morgen folgen aber Naturaufnahmen ..


----------



## Bullfighter (5. November 2011)

Hier mal ein paar aktuelle Bilder von meinem Zaskar LE und von meinem ZR1.0 









Das ZR wird Farbtechnisch nochmal komplett überarbeitet, also das blau/gelb gefällt mir überhaubt nicht.








Sorry für die schlechten Bilder, habe die gerade auf die schnelle im Keller gemacht.


----------



## killa187 (5. November 2011)

Wie Versprochen kommen jetzt die Naturaufnahmen .....

In voller Pracht ...




Die beruehmte TRIANGLE ....




Einzigster Kritikpunk bisher ist dieser Schweisspunkt




Ansonsten war heute viel Platz im Wald ....


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (5. November 2011)

Habe gestern mal ein paar der Decals verklebt, aber nicht alle. Wäre mir definitiv zu viel.
Haaach, das Ding fährt sich hammergeil. Warum hab ich sowas erst seit kurzem? 
Hab hinten mal einen 2.4er RocketRon aufgezogen. Recht knapp, aber es geht. Im Wald ein Traum.  Vorn ist bei 2.25 mit Carbongabel Ende Gelände.


----------



## mani.r (6. November 2011)

Nicht mehr ganz Neu und schon einige Km und Hm auf dem Buckel aber eine richtige Trail-Spaß-Maschine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skoon (10. November 2011)

changed


----------



## lolsen (10. November 2011)

Das Virage ist wunderschön  Ohne jetzt lange zu googeln: Ist das ein 28er/29er Bike? Ich liebe das filigrane Aussehen der Laufräder. Ein traumhaftes Bike. Irgendwann kommt mein Stevens weg und dann gibt´s ein Virage


----------



## Bullfighter (10. November 2011)

lolsen schrieb:


> Das Virage ist wunderschön  Ohne jetzt lange zu googeln: Ist das ein 28er/29er Bike? Ich liebe das filigrane Aussehen der Laufräder. Ein traumhaftes Bike. Irgendwann kommt mein Stevens weg und dann gibt´s ein Virage



Da muß ich dir recht geben
Das ist das schönste 28er GT weit und breit, ich würde sofort mein ZR1.0 eintauschen.


----------



## no_budgeT (10. November 2011)

Hammer Griffe, gibt es die auch zu kaufen oder muss ich mir dafür ein Zaskar kaufen?


----------



## skoon (11. November 2011)

no_budgeT schrieb:


> Hammer Griffe, gibt es die auch zu kaufen oder muss ich mir dafür ein Zaskar kaufen?



Servus,
hat mich auch überrascht. Ich hab andere erwartet. Aber das Auspacken gestern war dann doch jenseits der Erwartungen 

Die Griffe sind nach den ersten 100m eh dreckig. Glaub die gibts aber so nicht zu kaufen. Und wenn brauch ich auch welche. Auf Halde, damit sie zum gelben Sattel passen.


----------



## Rahbari (11. November 2011)

@ octaviaRSdriver:

Dein Zaskar sieht das Teil richtig scharf aus!!Und das niedrige Gewicht ist sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## octaviaRSdriver (11. November 2011)

@ Rahbari

Danke fürs Lob  
Das Bike fährt sich traumhauft 
Es sind aber auch keine absoluten Leichtbauteile verbaut.
Am LRS mit 1640g ginge zwar noch was, aber ich nutz das Teil ja im Gelände.
Der Optik wegen, würde ich noch gern einen Extralite Vorbau montieren.
Der WCS war mehr oder weniger nur für den Übergang gedacht, bis ich die optimale Länge hab.
Übrigens wiegt so ein fetter (67mm) 2.4er Rocket Ron nur 525g. Der macht sich im Herbstwald richtig gut mit wenig Luftdruck.


----------



## zasker (11. November 2011)

Hallo,

habe für meine Frau als Reiserad ein GT Karakoram gekauft, ist ein älteres Datum aus den 90ern nehme ich an. Kann jemand ein Genaus Jahr sagen? Farbe ist ein geflammtes Lila,mit dem Bild klappt es irgendwie nicht im Momant...
. Da die Farbe meiner Frau nicht zusagt wollen wir es ggf. neu lackieren lassen (auch wenn es bin auf wenige Stellen wie neu aussieht und kaum genutz wurde vom Vorbesitzer). Ich bin eigentlich der Ansicht ein originales älteres Rad wird nicht verändert, aber was solls. 

LG an alle

Andreas


----------



## Rahbari (11. November 2011)

Ohne Bild wird es schwirig. Ich hatte spontan an das Rad auf S. 25 in dem 93er Katalog geacht, aber das ist eher blau...
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1993-2.pdf

Ein Rad neu Pulvern und neue Decals kostet locker 100 Euro. Viel mehr dürfte das Rad jetzt schon nicht gekostet haben.


----------



## Splatter666 (11. November 2011)

Moin!

So eines, wie aus diesem thread:

Karakoram

Wär echt schade um den genialen Lack...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## zasker (11. November 2011)

das bild war zu gross, jetzt klappts. Es ist wirklich LILA (selbst die Klingel) mit weißen flammen drauf. Das Wort Karakoram steht auf dem UNTEREN Rohr. Hinten ist eine U-Brake (also wie ganz früher Mittelzug, funktioniert aber super) verbaut, vorne V-Brake. Schaltwerk LX. Ich weiß nicht was alles original ist aber da der Rahmen kaum Nutzungspuren aufweist für ein MTB sheint alles noch meist so zu sein wie beim Kauf...

Ja schade um den Lack wäre es schon (wird in 10-20 Jahren bestimmt wieder total in sein...)- aber wenn das Eheglück bzw. die gemeinsamen Radreisen dran hängen sind 100 EUR fürs Lackieren nicht viel, derzeit nichtmal eine Tankfüllung...


----------



## cleiende (11. November 2011)

@Splatter666



Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> So eines, wie aus diesem thread:
> 
> ...



Nein, seines ist noch älter, ganz frühe 90er.

@zasker
Mal ehrlich wenn der Lack total gut ist besorg Dir nen Rahmen in passender Farbe und montier um.
Ich hätte u.U. einen komplett neulackierten Richter 8.0 in Karminrot incl Decals in 18" abzugeben.

Bevor jetzt alle sabbernd PNs schreiben. "u.U." !


----------



## Rahbari (11. November 2011)

Das Karakoram ist in dieser Farbe im 1990er Katalog (S. 6) 
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/GT/1990.pdf

Die Farbe ist in der Tat nicht besonders hübsch. Aber ein fast 22 Jahre altes Rad in weitgehendem Originalzustand einfach zu strahlen und zu pulvern wäre echt schade... Die Lösung "Ummontieren" setzt voraus, dass der neue Rahmen auch U-Brakes verträgt. Und auch bei dieser Lösung wird das Original-Rad für immer zerstört.

Ich würde das Rad hier einfach mal anbieten, vielleicht findet sich ein Liebhaber (der die V-Brake vorne dann auch entfernt). Bei ebay dann ein netteres Rad schießen. Neulich war ein sensationelles 92er Avalance mit GTX-Rohren und "Safari"-Lackierung drin aber die Auktion war schnell vorzeitig beendet. Wenn ich geboten hätte, hätte ich mir glatt den Spaß eines Rechtsstreits gegönnt.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. November 2011)

zasker schrieb:


> das bild war zu gross, jetzt klappts. Es ist wirklich LILA (selbst die Klingel) mit weißen flammen drauf. Das Wort Karakoram steht auf dem UNTEREN Rohr. Hinten ist eine U-Brake (also wie ganz früher Mittelzug, funktioniert aber super) verbaut, vorne V-Brake. Schaltwerk LX. Ich weiß nicht was alles original ist aber da der Rahmen kaum Nutzungspuren aufweist für ein MTB sheint alles noch meist so zu sein wie beim Kauf...
> 
> Ja schade um den Lack wäre es schon (wird in 10-20 Jahren bestimmt wieder total in sein...)- aber wenn das Eheglück bzw. die gemeinsamen Radreisen dran hängen sind 100 EUR fürs Lackieren nicht viel, derzeit nichtmal eine Tankfüllung...



1990 Karakoram in Purple Haze


----------



## tomasius (12. November 2011)

Stimmt:







Diesen Rahmen habe ich auch. Bei mir war die Lackierung allerdings nicht mehr so toll, daher habe ich ihn entlackt.

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (15. November 2011)

lolsen schrieb:


> Das Virage ist wunderschön  Ohne jetzt lange zu googeln: Ist das ein 28er/29er Bike? Ich liebe das filigrane Aussehen der Laufräder. Ein traumhaftes Bike. Irgendwann kommt mein Stevens weg und dann gibt´s ein Virage



Ist ein 28", wurde damals (97) als Trecking/Fitnessbike verkauft. Der Rahmen ist mir allerdings zu hart für lange Touren, mal eben 15km zur Eisdiele und zurück über ebene Kieswege macht allerdings richtig Laune.

Der Wunsch ein ebensolches zu finden ist ein sehr ambitioniertes Vorhaben. Ich habe noch kein zweites Alu-Virage gesehen, nie, noch nicht mal in dem Laden in dem ich es damals gekauft hatte. Also viel Erfolg bei der Suche! Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolsen (16. November 2011)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ist ein 28", wurde damals (97) als Trecking/Fitnessbike verkauft. Der Rahmen ist mir allerdings zu hart für lange Touren, mal eben 15km zur Eisdiele und zurück über ebene Kieswege macht allerdings richtig Laune.
> 
> Der Wunsch ein ebensolches zu finden ist ein sehr ambitioniertes Vorhaben. Ich habe noch kein zweites Alu-Virage gesehen, nie, noch nicht mal in dem Laden in dem ich es damals gekauft hatte. Also viel Erfolg bei der Suche! Lohnen tut es sich auf jeden Fall.
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit



Stell dir mal vor das Virage gäb es in Titan  Naja, jetzt genug geträumt!


----------



## Janikulus (16. November 2011)

lolsen schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor das Virage gäb es in Titan  Naja, jetzt genug geträumt!



das wäre dann das Edge Ti! Ok ist ein RR Rahmen, aber trotzdem ein Traum.


----------



## tomasius (16. November 2011)

Hier soll das Backwoods natürlich auch nicht fehlen.






Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. November 2011)

Endlich mal wieder ein "altes" GT, ich dachte schon hier gibt es nur noch Alu und Carbon
Du hast aber beim Aufbau die Schaltung vergessen


----------



## tomasius (16. November 2011)

Habe die Suntour Mountech Sachen hier liegen. Aber um beim Bauern Eier zu kaufen, reicht zunächst ein Gang. 

Was macht dein Timberline?

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. November 2011)

Ist in der Mache, suche noch passende Laufräder.
Du hast nicht zufällig einen Stahlrennradrahmen von GT über


----------



## epic2006 (17. November 2011)

Janikulus schrieb:


> das wäre dann das Edge Ti! Ok ist ein RR Rahmen, aber trotzdem ein Traum.



Genau da liegt der Hund begraben, will sagen es fehlen die typischen Cantisockel...

Von dem Virage sind sicherlich mehr als eins gebaut worden, nur wo sind die hin? War zwar damals kein Schnäppchen für rund 1700,- DM, aber gekauft worden sind die doch sicherlich, also wer hat sie versteckt?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Rennkram (17. November 2011)

Hier, ich.





Rahmen gabs vor Jahren mal neu bei Ebay. 
Ich glaub ich hab damals so 250â¬ bezahlt.

Das Rad steht allerdings nicht mehr bei mir, sondern wird seid 1 Jahr vom Kumpel gefahren. Ich werds ihm wohl Ã¼berlassen.


----------



## mzaskar (17. November 2011)

Kann ich dein Kumpel sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rennkram (17. November 2011)

Klar, leihst du mir Geld?


----------



## mzaskar (20. November 2011)

Der war gut


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. November 2011)

Hach, war das heute wieder schön draußen im Laubwald.
Saubermachen war danach Pflicht, war recht matschig, aber geil


----------



## lyteka (24. November 2011)

gemini900 schrieb:


> So mal ein Update von meinem LTS:



Lang hat die Liebe zum GT LTS wohl nicht gehalten 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Classic-Retr...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item43ab4d7166


----------



## spatzel (24. November 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!1500 Flocken für DIE Schüssel???Na dann viel Glück!Zieh mal die Hälfte ab,dann nimmts vll einer.....


----------



## FirstR (25. November 2011)

dann poste ich gleich mal mein Fake 2011 - habs schon im vergewaltigten GT Thread vorgestellt.  *duck und weg* 

Winterrad damit das Force brav im Haus bleiben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettentrumm (26. November 2011)

Mein neues Pferd im Stall.


----------



## tomasius (26. November 2011)

Schön! 

Tom


----------



## Beetle7 (27. November 2011)

Nachdem vorgestern mein Steppenwolf zerbrochen is!Habe ich alles an meinen noch vorhandenen GT Sanction 1.0 geschraubt.Wierd nicht auf dauer so aussehen ,Lenker Gabel und Vorbau werden noch ersetzt.


----------



## versus (27. November 2011)

Kettentrumm schrieb:


> Mein neues Pferd im Stall.



 sehr schön gemacht! ich würde nur einen flaschenhalter weglassen, falls du nicht zwingend beide brauchst. sieht ein wenig vollgestopft aus da im rahmendreieck.

die überhöhung sieht krass aus.


----------



## helgebernd (28. November 2011)

Fast fertig mein Papagei...


----------



## Hasifisch (28. November 2011)

Das ist - konsequent...
Ich hoffe, du hast Verständnis, wenn das nicht jeder mag...


----------



## TigersClaw (28. November 2011)

Verursacht heftigen Augenkrebs. ScheiXXe jetzt bin ich blind


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. November 2011)

Da fehlt noch Farbe. Naben, Vorbau und Lenker sind noch "Nackig!


----------



## Bullfighter (29. November 2011)

Von den Farben her erinnert mich das an ein Corratec Bow.
Was hast du mit der Stahlgabel gemacht?
Entlackt, poliert und klarlackiert?


----------



## helgebernd (30. November 2011)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Von den Farben her erinnert mich das an ein Corratec Bow.
> Was hast du mit der Stahlgabel gemacht?
> Entlackt, poliert und klarlackiert?



genau... zwei Tage lang entlackt, poliert und lackiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michaelmini (5. Dezember 2011)

Leider ist mein Winterprojekt schon fertig
Fährt sich fantastisch
Ein 96er LTS Thermoplast


----------



## Kruko (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie weit schaut denn die Sattelstütze heraus??

Ich würde sagen, dass Dir der Rahmen so zu klein ist. Harten Geländeeinsatz kannst Du damit vergessen.


----------



## canyongt (5. Dezember 2011)

Schönes LTS - noch schönere Bilder!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (6. Dezember 2011)

PsYcLoNe cRaZy! Have one Cyclone and another NOS Cyclone on the stand at the moment.


----------



## olli (31. Dezember 2011)

Billiges Avalanche 3.0 "Versenderbike", umgebaut zum 69R:


----------



## schimanski (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr 2012 an alle GT Fans. Hab mir ein nachträgliches Weihnachtsgeschenk gemacht. Ein 1998 3000 DS ausgeschlachtet, einige Verschleißteile und ein LTS-Rahmen erworben, fertig ist mein neues Bike. Ich finde ganz gut gelungen. In dem Sinne ein erfolgreiches MTB-Jahr 2012.






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1036803
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1036804


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (3. Januar 2012)

Was für eine Netzhautpeitsche................._mir gefällt´s
__thumbs  up_


----------



## schimanski (3. Januar 2012)

das Rot sieht natürlich nicht ganz so extrem aus; macht der Blitz. Ich werde vermutlich noch nen schwarzen oder chromfarbenen Getränkehalter anbauen; etwas Farbe vom Rahmen nehmen. Gruss


----------



## AndreBouvle (4. Januar 2012)

bessere Bilder kommen noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cad2 (6. Januar 2012)

Darf ich vorstellen: Neue Stadtschlampe GT Arrowhead. SSP 44-13 ; 9,9kg


----------



## Lars-123 (6. Januar 2012)

schickes dhi und beste bremse von welt drann


----------



## gorgo (8. Januar 2012)

Mein Zaskar


----------



## Kruko (8. Januar 2012)

Nett anzusehen


----------



## oliversen (8. Januar 2012)

gorgo schrieb:


> Mein Zaskar



...macht sehr neidisch.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Januar 2012)

Lecker lecker lecker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Januar 2012)

bis auf die barends am riser super!


----------



## gorgo (8. Januar 2012)

Jo Danke....der Riser wurde schon durch ne Easton Flatbar ersetzt.
Die Barends bleiben dran. Ist zu gemütlich 
Das Rad macht richtig Spaß und wenn die großen Räder mal rollen dann hören sie nicht mehr auf  Mein Fully steht seit langem nur noch rum


----------



## ohneworte (10. Januar 2012)

Moin,

nach fast drei Jahren habe ich es nun endlich geschafft meine Zaskar LE aufzubauen. Es begann mit einem ziemlich ramponierten Rahmen in Inkblue:




Den habe ich dann abbeizen und in weiß neu pulvern lassen:




Dann hat es wieder ein Weilchen gedauert bis ich neues Dekor aufgetragen und die Gabel mit einem CK montiert habe:






So, und nun ist es fertig und wahrscheinlich nicht nach dem Geschmack aller aufgebaut. Für mich ist das jetzt ein richtiger Stadt- oder Alltagsflitzer geworden:






Konsequenterweise habe ich zur Alfine-Nabe hinten auch vorne zu einer Alfine mit Nabendynamo gegriffen. So kann ich bei Bedarf ruck-zuck die Beleuchtung aufrüsten.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## mzaskar (10. Januar 2012)

Ich finds cool


----------



## Janikulus (10. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön das weisse Zaskar,  noch eine Thomson Sattelstütze / Vorbau Kombi uns es wäre für mich perfekt!


----------



## cizeta (11. Januar 2012)

der weit nach hinten geschwungene lenker würde mich persönlich stören aber der rest ist klasse


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

cizeta schrieb:


> der weit nach hinten geschwungene lenker würde mich persönlich stören aber der rest ist klasse



Das ist bewusst so gemacht, soll nicht so extrem sportlich von der Sitzposition sein.


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> nach fast drei Jahren habe ich es nun endlich geschafft meine Zaskar LE aufzubauen. Es begann mit einem ziemlich ramponierten Rahmen in Inkblue:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/341711
> ...


 
Ich hätte es sicher nicht so aufgebaut, finde es aber gut...
Nur zwei Fragen: ist ein Zaskar LE dir als Stadtrad nicht zu heiß? Ich hätte immer Angst drum...
Und gibt es für die Alfine am HT nicht ein unauffälligeren Spanner? Der ist ja fast so wuchtig wie ein Schaltwerk! Ist eion wenig schade um die Optik.


----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Ich hätte es sicher nicht so aufgebaut, finde es aber gut...
> Nur zwei Fragen: ist ein Zaskar LE dir als Stadtrad nicht zu heiß? Ich hätte immer Angst drum...
> Und gibt es für die Alfine am HT nicht ein unauffälligeren Spanner? Der ist ja fast so wuchtig wie ein Schaltwerk! Ist eion wenig schade um die Optik.



Naja, Dorfflitzer....

wird auch wirklich nirgends unbeaufsichtigt stehenbleiben.

Wenn etwas schöneres oder unauffäligeres in Sachen Schnellspanner mir über den Weg läuft wird das sicher passieren. Meine Räder verändern sich sowieso im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder einmal.

Aber zur Zeit steht erst einmal der Aufbau des LTS Thermoplast im Vordergrund. Mal sehen wie lange ich dafür benötige, ich habe den Rahmen ja auch schon 1,5 Jahre im Bestand.

Grüße
Jens


----------



## Hasifisch (11. Januar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Naja, Dorfflitzer...


 
Okay...



ohneworte schrieb:


> ...Wenn etwas schöneres oder unauffäligeres in Sachen Schnellspanner mir über den Weg läuft wird das sicher passieren...


 
Auf den Schnellspanner habe ich gar nicht geachtet - ich meine den Kettenspanner!
Bin der Meinung, das es da auch kleinere Modelle gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (11. Januar 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Okay...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry,

ich meinte den Kettenspanner...


----------



## TigersClaw (11. Januar 2012)

Mir gefällts sehr gut. Aber der Kettenspanner gehört durch einen Exzentriker ersetzt, das würde sehr clear aussehen und perfekt zum Bike passen.


----------



## versus (11. Januar 2012)

den ganz schlichten point spanner würde ich da empfehlen. 







den ansatz (nabenschaltung, dicke reifen, braunes leder) finde ich sehr schön, die lösungen im detail leider nicht so. die kurbel hat so gar nichts klassisches, der federsattel dafür viel zu viel. eine schlichte klassische kurbel und ein colt, oder swift und braunes lenkerband statt der "tomahawk"-griffe fände ich schöner.


----------



## wunbock (15. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin,
hier mein gerade fertig gestelltes zaskar.Bin noch auf der Suche nach einer 27,0 syncros stuetze.Have fun


----------



## Deleted61137 (19. Januar 2012)

GT auf FB.  

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gary-Turner-GT-Bicycles/237458829612527?sk=wall


----------



## Michaelmini (24. Januar 2012)

So, hab beide ein wenig umgebaut


----------



## mani.r (24. Januar 2012)

So, mal was "Aktuelles"
Gabs heute bei der Post

Zaskar Carbon 2012
Bin nur ganz kurz heute Abend noch gefahren. Geht ab wie ne Rakete. 
Ist etwas länger als das alte Modell und bis auf den Sattel/Stütze in Original.
10,6 kg wie auf den Fotos trotz nicht ganz leichter Parts. 
Bleibt aber alles so wie es ist...


----------



## alf2 (25. Januar 2012)

Hübsches Teil!
Reicht dir die Gabel?


----------



## mani.r (25. Januar 2012)

Du hast es schon richtig bezeichnet "Gabel"
Federn tut da nicht viel.
Hinten fühlt es sich aber schon sehr komisch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (25. Januar 2012)

ich liebe rot...!!

erst einmal ein 'hallo' an alle GT-freaks hier im forum und danke für eure tollen fotos 


hier ist mein neu aufgebautes schätzchen... voilà:

vorher:







nachher:








gewicht mit original sattelstütze und laufrädern: (edit) 11,5 kg

...die 10 knack ich (trotzdem) noch 


(bessere bilder folgen nach der ersten ausfahrt....)


----------



## stteffen1982 (26. Januar 2012)

GT LTS-5 neu gekauft 1996 und erster Hand.
Hinteradfederung neu aufgebaut mit Gummischienen.
Momentan Altagsrad


----------



## Rennkram (26. Januar 2012)

Mac Gyver


----------



## Tilli-The-Kid (27. Januar 2012)

rennkram schrieb:


> mac gyver



100%


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2012)

Rennkram schrieb:


> Mac Gyver



mac gyver meets die ludolfs


----------



## lyteka (27. Januar 2012)

stteffen1982 schrieb:


> Hinterradfederung neu aufgebaut mit Gummischienen.



Was soll man dazu sagen ?! 
Einfach nur schlimm! 
Ob Alltagsrad oder nicht, das Ganze ist einfach nur peinlich!
Dir ist schon klar, das du im GT-Unterforum die Bilder hochgeladen hast, oder?
Kurz, ich finds zum :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

da das hier ja nicht der Vergewaltigungs Faden ist, hier was Neues von mir:






Nachdem der Sebastian wirklich sehr schnell geliefert hat (an dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank dafür!) hab ich das gestern um kurz nach 24 Uhr noch schnell aus dem Karton heraus zusammengesteckt.

Man merkt erst wenn man daneben steht wie hoch das Rad durch die 29er kommt. Die hohe Front inkl. häßlichem syncros Vorbau wird wohl so nicht lange dranbleiben, ansonsten gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut. Obwohl ich als Product Manager das Rad anders zusammengestellt hätte, denn die hochwertigen Crankbrothers Teile passen überhaupt nicht zu dem billigen Vorbau und den anderen billigen Anbauteilen.

Aber jetzt wird erstmal gefahren und nicht gemotzt und geschraubt...))

VG
peru


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2012)

mla wieder eins, bei dem ich auf anhieb gar nicht gemerkt habe, dass es ein 29er ist.
wie sich die wahrnehmung so verschiebt...


----------



## mani.r (27. Januar 2012)

ja, fällt nicht sofort auf, dass es ein 29er ist.
Sieht sehr gut aus.
Was ist da für eine Bremse dran?

Hab auch den Syncros dran und finde den gar nicht so hässlich. Zumindest sehe ich keinen Grund was anderes zu nehmen.
Was die Ausstattung und Optik angeht hat sich bei GT in den letzten 2 Jahren viel getan muss ich sagen...


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Januar 2012)

@Peru73:
Freut mich, dass auch die Zustellung schnell und ohne Probleme erfolgte.
Vielen Dank noch einmal und allzeit gute Fahrt. Bin auf einen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Januar 2012)

Hallo!

Ja, am Anfang dachte ich auch: von wegen 29er, das ist doch ein normales MTB....wie gesagt, erst als das VR drin war, kam die Fuhre dann so richtig hoch...

Also der syncros Vorbau ist def. ein "Nachbau" dieser Vorbauten, die als Mittelteil so ein Vierkantrohr hatten und früher an den Baumarkträdern verbaut waren. Ich hab den extra mit so einem alten Teil aus der Asservatenkammer verglichen und bis auf minimlae Änderungen sind die identisch. Geht logischerweise, aber schäää ist anders...

Was mich auch noch fuchst sind die neuen Logos auf den Schraubgriffen und die Aheadkappe...sieht irgendwie nach Alien-Style oder Landeier- Tribal Tattoo aus...

Die Planung steht für komplettes Hope Ornat in blau elox...oder selfmade die auf Hochglanz polierten Teile von devil-lime in blau eloxieren lassen...mal sehen was nach dem Xizang Aufbau noch über ist. 

Bremse ist ne RX 2012 mit hoffentlich weniger Kinderkrankheiten als die erste Serie...

Heute Abend wollt ich noch Reverb anbauen, die seit langem im Keller liegt...einstellen..loslegen

Bin echt gespannt wie es sich gegenüber dem Force auf meiner 320 m langen Wurzeltestpiste und in engen Kehren verhält..

Demnächst mehr und vielleicht auch schönere Bilder...

VG
peru


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Januar 2012)

@ssteffen1982

Bitte, bitte, bitte bestell doch den passenden Elastomer hier:
http://www.benscycle.net/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=224&products_id=304






Habe da auch schon Elastos für ein LTS bestellt, es funktioniert gut und schnell


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Januar 2012)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> @ssteffen1982
> 
> Bitte, bitte, bitte bestell doch den passenden Elastomer hier:
> ...



Ich schließe mich dieser Petition an und empfehle sonst zur Wahrung der Würde des Bikes einen Gnadenschuss...


----------



## Lars-123 (27. Januar 2012)

ich glaub das hilft dem bike auch nicht mehr


----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Januar 2012)

Da im "Raren Thread" ja ein Hybrid gepostet wurde und hier ja fast nur noch Alu und Carbon vertreten sind mal wieder was aus Stahl.
Ein GT Bullet. Es dient mir als BMX Ersatz (dafür bin ich zu alt und mittlerweile zu ungelenkig)
Sollte Bj 90´sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2012)

Sehr schön. Sind das 24" Räder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (29. Januar 2012)

Ja, 24". BMX für Große


----------



## TigersClaw (29. Januar 2012)

So sah also Freeride vor 20 Jahren aus


----------



## lyteka (30. Januar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> ...mal sehen was nach dem Xizang Aufbau noch über ist.



Hui, Crosser, 29er und Xizang...
Jetzt wird aber ordentlich "aufgerüstet". Respekt 
Und da meint der Tom, bei den Jungs im GT-Forum sei noch Winterschlaf


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. Januar 2012)

Ha,

da wart mal ab, was da noch so alles kommen wird....das Xizang ist ja schon alt, kennt ihr ja schon...aber der Rest...

VG
peru




lyteka schrieb:


> Hui, Crosser, 29er und Xizang...
> Jetzt wird aber ordentlich "aufgerüstet". Respekt
> Und da meint der Tom, bei den Jungs im GT-Forum sei noch Winterschlaf


----------



## cleiende (30. Januar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ha,
> 
> da wart mal ab, was da noch so alles kommen wird....das Xizang ist ja schon alt, kennt ihr ja schon...aber der Rest...
> 
> ...



Oh ja....


----------



## LegendBMX (31. Januar 2012)

so-damit hier mal was zu schauen ist ;-))))


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Oh ja....



ich hoffe doch es ist schon da, oder???


----------



## cleiende (31. Januar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ich hoffe doch es ist schon da, oder???



Oh nein!


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2012)

cleiende schrieb:


> Oh nein!



Oh jeh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

der erste Teil von dem was noch kommen sollte ist heute eingetroffen..Zwar noch kein ausgewachsenes GT, aber es wird wohl relativ zügig eins werden...

Hier das obligatorische Karton Bild:





...das war drin.....





...ein erster Blick auf das was kommen mag....





...der Connaisseur weiß ja jetzt eh schon was kommt....tatahhhhhhhh





ein 18" Psyclone in seeeehr gutem Zustand...bis auf einen kleine Macke im oberen Aufkleber wirklich noch absolut top.....

VG
peru


----------



## Manni1599 (3. Februar 2012)

Sehr geil, Peter!

Weisst Du schon, wo Du die Scheibenbremsaufnahme anschweißen lässt?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Februar 2012)

Hi Manni!

Na beidseitig! Und ne Z2 dazu vorne rein...das wird ein echtes Bremsmonster

VG
peru


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2012)

hübsch, glückwunsch!

eine disc am psyclone wäre schon was, habe ich auch schon überlegt


----------



## versus (3. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Und ne Z2 dazu vorne rein...



eine atom race hätte ich noch übrig. passt gut ins psyclone:


----------



## tomasius (4. Februar 2012)

Sehr, sehr schön! 

Ich bin mal wieder für einen (langweiligen) klassichen Aufbau: XT, Syncros, SID. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,

also bevor sich wieder ein paar GralshÃ¼ter einschÂ§Â§en: es wird natÃ¼rlich nix verÃ¤ndert am Rahmen.

Der Aufbau wird untypisch fÃ¼r mich nix zum Fahren und wohl auch noch klassischer als von Tom angedacht.

Es wird wohl wie der von gt-heini ein 93er sein, eine Rahmennr. ist leider nicht zu finden.

Aufgebaut wird er def. mit ne Mag 21, Antrieb wird wohl bestehen aus ner eloxierten Turbine, Rest M900 oder wenn ich es doch nicht so time-correct mache einer 952er. Anbauteile GT Lenker, eloxierter NOS syncros Vorbau, neu eloxierte syncros StÃ¼tze aus der ersten Serie,Naben entweder Shimano M900 o. 952, Mavic irgendwas Felgen und Dart/Smoke Skinwall, Sattel von GT oder Flite. CK Steuersatz, gerade eben beim VerprÃ¼gelmann fÃ¼r 93 â¬neu geholt..

Wird aber alles wohl a bisserl dauern weil ich ja erst das Xizang vollenden will....

VG
Peter


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2012)

Auch von mir noch an dieser Stelle lichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb. Die Rahmennummer sollte normalerweise unter dem Tretlager auf der Antriebsseite stehen. Ich habe aber bisher auch noch keine gefunden. 

Deine Aufbau-Vorstellungen gefallen mir.  Meiner sieht nicht viel anders aus. 

Ach, was mir noch eingefallen ist zwecks Baujahr. 1994 hatte der Psyclone wohl kein austauschbares Schaltauge mehr. Zumindest ist es bei dem Rahmen meiner Maus so.


----------



## helgebernd (4. Februar 2012)

nach bunt nun schwarz/weiss


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2012)

diese weissen anbauteile sind echt nix für mich. schwarzer lenker mit den weissen griffe + weisser vorbau und sattel. das wäre für mich der harmonischere aufbau.


----------



## barkeepermoe (10. Februar 2012)

habe ich so aus 2. hand gekauft mit gebrauchsspuren.

sattel, bremsen, kassette wurden vom 2. besitzer getauscht. 

erstmal warten bis die temperaturen wieder steigen, dann gehts auf zum frühjahrsputz 

Verbesserungsvorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen.


----------



## h0rst99 (14. Februar 2012)

hab mir heute ein kleines valentinstag-geschenk gemacht.... (man beachte den neuen sattel!!)

so langsam wirds 

(bitte nicht auf den 'hintergrund' achten..)







[/url][/IMG]

jetzt fehlen nur noch vorbau, lenker und sattelstütze - eigentlich wollte ich das alles in weiß (ritchey wcs), was meint ihr?

... und natürlich andere laufräder. ich dachte an ZTR alpine (in schwarz, logo!) mit cx-ray speichen. bei den naben bin ich noch sehr unschlüssig. aber ich muss eh erstmal mein budget wieder auffüllen 

hab kürzlich einen rahmen erstanden... nen avalanche 1.0 in weiß und in M - endlich M !!!
ich möchte nämlich unbedingt mal nen M rahmen fahren und den direkten unterschied zum L rahmen spüren.
ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der M rahmen einfach mehr spaß macht, weil agiler und so... (obwohl ich bei 83cm schrittlänge und 1,84m körpergröße eigentlich ein 'L-typ' bin, ich weiß)


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2012)

war schön....


----------



## lyteka (16. Februar 2012)

Sag mal David, legst du die Kette vorn per Hand um?


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2012)

so lange ich den passenden umwerfer noch nicht habe muss ich mit die mitte auskommen.
was in berlin nicht so das problem ist.


----------



## Mois (16. Februar 2012)

So bald kommen noch meine Laufräder aus England. Leider bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob es welche in purple, blau, weiß oder schwarz werden sollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Ich mag die Frage nach dme Gewicht ja auch nicht sooo gerne, aber bei DEM Rahmen würd mich das mal interessieren. EInfach nur um zu wissen wo GT gewichtsmäßig bei den Enduros liegt...

Hast Du mal nachgewogen??

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> ... EInfach nur um zu wissen wo GT gewichtsmäßig bei den Enduros liegt...



Das kann ich Dir sagen. Das Sanction wiegt nackt 3.4 kg in Rahmengrösse L. Das Ruckus fällt nicht mehr in die Kategorie Enduro, sondern Freerider


----------



## Hasifisch (17. Februar 2012)

Mois schrieb:


> So bald kommen noch meine Laufräder aus England. Leider bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob es welche in purple, blau, weiß oder schwarz werden sollen...



Auf jeden Fall schwarz.
Das Blau wird definitiv nicht zu den vorhandenen Blaus passen und komisch aussehen, die andern wären mir zu bunt.


----------



## goegolo (17. Februar 2012)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> so lange ich den passenden umwerfer noch nicht habe muss ich mit die mitte auskommen.
> was in berlin nicht so das problem ist.



Ich kann Dir übergangsweise einen schwarzen LX Downswing Downpull Umwerfer mit einer 31,8er Schelle anbieten.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Februar 2012)

Hi,

die Kategorie an Federwegen festzumachen ist für mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht richtig.

Das Dein Sanction genauso viel Federweg hat wie ein Force ist Dir aber bekannt? Wegen der minimalen Änderungen der Winkel ist das Sanction deswegen noch lange kein Enduro. Wird im Katalog und von der Marketingabteilung so genannt, ist wohl aber eher All Mountain Heavy Duty. Und as bezieht sich eigentlich nur auf den zusätzlichen Hüftspeck ggü. dem Force...

Das Ruckus sollte wohl eher mit nem englischen Begriff für "spaßorientierte Bikeparkschleuder" betitelt werden. Ist aber auch egal, will nur wissen, was der auf die Waage bringt...

VG
peru




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das kann ich Dir sagen. Das Sanction wiegt nackt 3.4 kg in Rahmengrösse L. Das Ruckus fällt nicht mehr in die Kategorie Enduro, sondern Freerider


----------



## Mois (17. Februar 2012)

Um die 5,5-6kg auf der Badwaage aber inkl. Dämpfer und Kefü!

MfG


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. Februar 2012)

Hier mein 1986 DownhillFreerideAllMountainDirtEnduroCrossCountry MOUNTAINBIKE

GT Timberline



Wie auf den Bild 13,8kg. Und Federweg wird eh überbewertet.


----------



## DefektesKind (17. Februar 2012)

@GT Sassy-----Es sind doch 2,5 cm Federweg vorhanden (jeweils vorne und hinten),daß sollte reichen.


----------



## goegolo (17. Februar 2012)

Der Fahrer ist hier noch das Fahrwerk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mani.r (17. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich mag die Frage nach dme Gewicht ja auch nicht sooo gerne, aber bei DEM Rahmen würd mich das mal interessieren. EInfach nur um zu wissen wo GT gewichtsmäßig bei den Enduros liegt...
> 
> ...



dieser rahmen wiegt ganz genau 4kg.

sieht aus wie mein ex wenn ich das richtig sehe...

die laufräder würde ich auch in schwarz nehmen.

Sanction weigt 3,4kg
Force Carbon 2,7kg
Sensor 2,6kg
Zaskar vor 2011 - 1,5kg

alles Gr. M

mich würde noch das gewicht vom einem neuen Zaskar rahmen interssieren. vielleicht hatte ihn ja mal jemand auf der waage.


----------



## trautbrueder (20. Februar 2012)

Hab hier auch noch was!!! 97 Rahmen leider mit nachgemachten decals aus england. Hätte doch bei felnzo kaufen sollen. Brakebooster marke eigenbau


----------



## trautbrueder (20. Februar 2012)

Hier die Bilder


----------



## Rahbari (20. Februar 2012)

Welcher Jahrgang ist der Rahmen? Die nachgemachten Decals sollen wohl von 96 sein. Felnzo hat noch originale aus 96. Würde ich mir holen, wenn Dein Rahmen auch 96er ist. Baujahr steht auf dem linken, hinteren Ausfallende.


----------



## Kruko (20. Februar 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Welcher Jahrgang ist der Rahmen? Die nachgemachten Decals sollen wohl von 96 sein. Felnzo hat noch originale aus 96. Würde ich mir holen, wenn Dein Rahmen auch 96er ist. Baujahr steht auf dem linken, hinteren Ausfallende.



Baujahr ist 97 oder 98. Ist ein Zaskar LE. Erkennbar an der CNC-Sattelklemme und den CNC-Ausfallenden. Die Decals könnte felnzo auch noch haben, wobei diese nicht mehr die besten sind (kleben teilweise nicht mehr so gut).

@ trautbrueder

lich Willkommen und viel Spaß mit dem Rad


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry, dass von mir nur noch Rahmen kommen, demnächst wieder ein Rad. Gestern ist dieses Schätzchen angekommen:







Es braucht noch a bisserl TLC, aber das wird werden....

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (25. Februar 2012)

Mensch Peter, 

Du machst mir so langsam Angst. 

Aber trotzdem:

-lichen Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb.


----------



## MUD´doc (25. Februar 2012)

Ihr mit euren geleckten GTs...
*SO* muss die Schüssel aussehen:



War heute das erste Mal seid 5 Monaten Bike-Pause das erste Mal wieder 
on the road... mehr oder weniger.
Dank Waldrückarbeiten und der zurückgeblieben Matschlandschaft, mußte
ich mein GT gezwungenerweise an die Leistungsgrenze bringen.


----------



## cizeta (26. Februar 2012)

das sich da überhaupt noch etwas bewegt ^^


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2012)

Tja, dies ist auch der Zeige- Thread, den Einsatz Thread gibst woanders, und da gehört das ja auch eigentlich hin..

Das erinnert mich allerdings stark an meine gestrige Ausfahrt mit dem CX, da ging vor lauter Matsch auch nix mehr..

Gründsätzlich ist Dir aber schon klar, dass Du ein MTB fährst, keinen Vollernter???

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2012)

Hi Jörg,

war nicht meine Absicht. Ich wollte nur Euch Beiden a bisserl nacheifern)))

Ich versuche nur gerade all die Räder zu bekommen, die gerne hätte, weil sie entweder optische und/oder technische Leckerbissen sind oder eben ein Jugendtraum

Im Falle GT bin ich gaaaanz nah dran, wenn da jetzt noch ein Deal klappt, dann hab ich nur ein Einziges, dass mir noch fehlt...

...und die Räder der anderen Marke sind im Augenblick unbezahlbar oder immer in der falschen Farbe auf dem Markt....damit ist auch klar worum es geht, ich werde den Namen aber hier nicht im Forum schreiben...

VG
peru





gt-heini schrieb:


> Mensch Peter,
> 
> Du machst mir so langsam Angst.
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...damit ist auch klar worum es geht, ich werde den Namen aber hier nicht im Forum schreiben...



weil du dir danach dann gleich die hände waschen müsstest, gell cleiende ?


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> weil du dir danach dann gleich die hände waschen müsstest, gell cleiende ?



Irgendwann werde ich mir auch noch regelmäßig die Hände waschen müssen. 

@peru

wir haben damit keinerlei Probleme. Einer mehr, wo wir sagen können, dass wir nicht alleine auf dieser Welt sind


----------



## MUD´doc (26. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Tja, dies ist auch der Zeige- Thread, den Einsatz Thread gibst woanders, und da gehört das ja auch eigentlich hin..
> []
> Gründsätzlich ist Dir aber schon klar, dass Du ein MTB fährst, keinen Vollernter???
> 
> ...



No fear, peru73
Ich weiß, aber hier war an Einsatz nicht mehr zu denken 
Das schlimme ist, das Bild zeigt das GT nach nur 3 m auf meinem nun Ex-Trail


----------



## LeFrankdrien (26. Februar 2012)

Beim K-Wort muss man sich auch die Hände waschen???

Ich dachte nur beim C-Wort....

VG
peru



versus schrieb:


> weil du dir danach dann gleich die hände waschen müsstest, gell cleiende ?


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Beim K-Wort muss man sich auch die Hände waschen???
> 
> Ich dachte nur beim C-Wort....
> 
> ...



Das C-Wort darf doch erst gar nicht in den Mund genommen werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> weil du dir danach dann gleich die hände waschen müsstest, gell cleiende ?








Genau!


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur beim C-Wort....



  

da hilft waschen dann auch nich mehr!

C-ube darf man nicht mal denken


----------



## ohneworte (28. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> da hilft waschen dann auch nich mehr!
> 
> C-ube darf man nicht mal denken



Ich hatte da eher in Richtung Koblenz gedacht!


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ich hatte da eher in Richtung Koblenz gedacht!



ahhh, C-orratec 

die sind aber auch hässlich...


----------



## Kruko (29. Februar 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ahhh, C-orratec
> 
> die sind aber auch hässlich...



Die kommen doch as Rosenheim, er meint wohl die Schluchten-Räder.

Aber das schlimmste ist noch gar nicht genannt: Die Cola-Dose


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die kommen doch as Rosenheim, er meint wohl die Schluchten-Räder.
> 
> Aber das schlimmste ist noch gar nicht genannt: Die Cola-Dose



Raubling bei Rosenheim und ja die waren gemeint! 

Und die Cola-Dosen sind als Einfall auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## versus (1. März 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Die kommen doch as Rosenheim, er meint wohl die Schluchten-Räder.



hab ich schon gecheckt 

ich bin nur erstaunt, wieviel komische brands mit c beginnen.

vom würfel haben wir ja noch gar nicht gesprochen


----------



## Rahbari (1. März 2012)

Ich weiß, dass die letzten Kommentare hier alle mit -Smilies garniert wurden. Aber bislang fand ich es sehr erfrischend und sympathisch, dass im GT-Forum kein Bashing anderen Marken stattfand.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. März 2012)

Hallo,

ganz ruhig, wir bashen nicht....

Wir führen nur unseren Running Gag fort....

Der ist hier so alt wie Steinkohle, deswegen dürfen wir das

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (1. März 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Wir führen nur unseren Running Gag fort....
> 
> Der ist hier so alt wie Steinkohle, deswegen dürfen wir das
> 
> ...


----------



## ohneworte (2. März 2012)

War auch von mir nicht wirklich bösartig gemeint. Oder wird da eine Marke wirklich niedergemacht?


----------



## Deleted 175627 (3. März 2012)

hab`s mal aus der rolle genommen und dabei festgestell,das es ein GT ist.





[/IMG]
wollte eigentlich ein bild einfügen,habs nicht geschafft.egal,beitrag löschen option nicht gefunden.


----------



## ohneworte (3. März 2012)

delfinsurfer schrieb:


> hab`s mal aus der rolle genommen und dabei festgestell,das es ein GT ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Redest Du von dem hier?


----------



## joines (3. März 2012)

Gerade ein Bild von meinem Xizang auf der Platte gefunden und wollte es euch nicht vorenthalten. Leider von der Nicht-Antriebsseite, aber da gäbe es nur 96er XTR steingrau zu sehen.
Das Bike wurde zum großen Teil aus NOS Teilen aufgebaut, unter anderem Ringle Vorbau und Superduperbubba Naben von 96 und einer schönen Raceware RC 36. 
Habe mir damit 2009 einen alten Traum erfüllt, da in meinem lokalen Bikeshop in den 90ern Ewigkeiten ein finanziell unerreichbarer Xizang hing und ich das Ding stundenlang anglotzen konnte. Das hat sich dann wohl sauber in mein Gedächtnis gebrannt. Als sich die Möglichkeit dann ergab, musste ich nicht lange überlegen. Noch dazu war der Rahmen in einem Wahnsinnszustand. Viele Kilometer musste er noch nicht schrubben.


----------



## versus (3. März 2012)

schön. auch die pace passt sehr gut. die sattelstellung kann allerdings nicht unkommentiert bleiben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (3. März 2012)

Danke 
Und ja, die Sattelstellung sieht hier wirklich nicht optimal aus. Die Aufnahmen der Sattelstütze sind jedoch genau innerhalb der Markierungen. Möglicherweise liegt es auch an der Perspektive. Werde irgendwann nochmal richtige Bilder machen, das Bild oben war eher ein Schnappschuß.


----------



## killa187 (6. März 2012)

Die gruene Mamba .....
Noch nicht ganz fertig deshlab erstmal Handy Pic ;-)


----------



## spatzel (7. März 2012)

....oh jesses!!!Das ist ja schon Augenkrebsverdächtig!!!Sorry,aber etwas zu arg in den Farbtopf gegriffen....(meine Meinung)
Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich die Gabel an dem Zaskar bissel pimpen kann,also evtl leichtere Federn,oder was es sonst noch für 20" Gabel gibt?


----------



## killa187 (7. März 2012)

spatzel schrieb:


> ....oh jesses!!!Das ist ja schon Augenkrebsverdächtig!!!Sorry,aber etwas zu arg in den Farbtopf gegriffen....(meine Meinung)



Hehehe jedem seine Meinung aber es fahren eindeutig zuviele schwarz/weiss/silber farbige Mountainbikes rum, oder? Und man findet es leichter wieder wen es geklaut wird.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. März 2012)

Hallo,

also ich fand das grün schick. Ich hätte nur die grünen Reifen weggelassen, die sind too much...

VG
peru


----------



## burschilan (7. März 2012)

Moin
klar ist das eine Augenpeitsche. Aber mir gefällt es so auch!

Auch wenn ich es selber nicht haben möchte.
Gruß
Björn


----------



## Bullfighter (10. März 2012)

Meine GT Familie hat Zuwachs bekommen.
Hier ist der Junior:




2012 GT Karakoram 1.0 9r (Gr.L)
neben dem Senior 1989 GT Karakoram (extra von der Wand genommen)


----------



## Matthias_M_M (11. März 2012)

mein Zaskar, solide und schnell


----------



## cleiende (11. März 2012)

Matthias_M_M schrieb:


> mein Zaskar, solide und schnell



BmB


----------



## devil-lime (16. März 2012)

So, es rollt wieder.
nach erfolgreicher Reparatur im Tretlagerbereich (Reset Racing sei dank) kann ich wieder anfangen, in Form zu kommen, der Velothon naht und ich bin so unfit wie noch nie, älter werden hat nicht nur Vorteile.


und ich bin immernoch auf der Suche nach einem Zaskar 93-95 er Baujahr in 18 Zoll, bb bevorzugt, falls jemand etwas weis?! Einen schönen Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davestar (25. März 2012)

Crosspost aus dem Singlespeed Forum, dafür gibts ein neues Bild dazu (3 weitere im Link).
Zaskar LE Singlespeed für die Stadt 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9338500&postcount=3326






Teileliste:

Mäntel V/H: Specialized Nimbus 26x1.5
Schläuche V/H: Schwalbe und Specialized 26x1.5-2.2 thin
Laufrad vorne: Shimano Deore DX HB-M650 mit Single Track Pro Felge
Laufrad hinten, mit Freilaufkörper: Shimano Deore DX FH-M650, auch Single Track Pro Felge
Spacer, Ritzel, Lockring: aus alten DX Kassetten, momentan ist ein 15er drin glaub ich
Tretlager: BB-UN73 mit Hohlachse, etwas schmal aber okay
Kurbeln mit Schrauben: Shimano Deore XT FC-M750 mit 175mm
Pedale: ?? Alu und schön gedichtet jedenfalls
Kettenblatt: aus einer XT Garnitur, 32 Zähne, wobei nur noch etwa 30 dran sind...
Kettenblattschrauben: ?? mit zwei Unterlegscheiben jeweils
Kette: alte Shimano HG, mit WD40 gespült
Kettenspanner: Surly Singelator, auf pull gestellt
Schnellspanner V/H: Shimano, alt und schwer
Gabel (mit Kralle im Schaft): Rock Shox Judy XC, wird baldigst getauscht
Steuerlager: Dia Compe, aus meinem alten Gary Fisher
Vorbau: ?? ist glaub ich Stahl, schöne Schweißnähte jedenfalls
Ahead-Kappe, Spacer: Dia Compe Plastik, Spacer aus Alu
Lenker: ?? Alu, etwa 50cm
Griffe: GT
Bremshebel L/R: Shimano Deore XT BL-M739
Bremsen V/H, Schrauben: Shimano Deore XT BR-M739 mit BBB Gummis
Bowdenzüge/Hüllen: Shimano M-Line glaub ich, spiralförmiges Innenleben, schön flexibel
Sattelstütze: ?? 27,2mm sitzt etwas knapp
Sattelklemme: GT Schnellspanner
Sattel: Selle Italia nt1 im Moment, später dann XO Flow

Der Rahmen ist ein GT Zaskar LE 18" von 1998 glaub ich,  BB Alu. Hat ein paar ordentliche Dellen, aber fürs Stadtrad gehts auf  jeden Fall noch. Wird wohl irgendwann mal mit Nevr-Dull aufpoliert  werden.


----------



## joines (26. März 2012)

Bei der Ausfahrt letzten Samstag:









Zwar nur Handybilder, sind aber recht anständig geworden. Nur der  Oberflächenglanz von Rahmen und Gabelstandrohre hat's nicht mit aufs Bild geschafft.


----------



## versus (26. März 2012)

joines schrieb:


> Bei der Ausfahrt letzten Samstag:



geile karre ! 

jetzt noch vor dem Foto auf einen grösseren gang schalten


----------



## no_budgeT (28. März 2012)

Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## joines (28. März 2012)

Danke euch!


----------



## Raze (28. März 2012)

joines schrieb:


>



16 Zoll? Wie groß bist Du?

Danke für eine Antwort und viel Spaß mit dem schönen Bike

raze


----------



## joines (30. März 2012)

Hi Raze, ich bin ca. 1,75m. Bin zuvor einen 18er Zaskar gefahren, der mir auf Dauer zu lang war. Das Ding hatte - wenn ich mich recht erinnere - ein 600er Oberrohr.
Das 16er passt genau


----------



## MoLikesIt (5. April 2012)

Hier mein gelbes 98er Zaskar, hochwertig aufgebaut mit XTR Schaltung/Bremsen, Spinergy Spox Laufrädern, RaceFace Deus XC-Kurbelsatz, SID XC, Selle Italia SLRxp. Letzten Winter außerdem Hülsen und Züge alle neu, seitdem wieder wie Sahne!
Steht übrigens zum Verkauf, d.h. sofern Ihr mir für das feine Teil ein angemessenes Angebot macht.
Grüße, Mo.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (6. April 2012)

@MoLikesIt

welche Rahmengröße? 20 Zoll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoLikesIt (6. April 2012)

@octaviaRSdriver: yepp, ist ein 20er (Mitte-Mitte). Es gibt jetzt auch einen Post im GT-Verkaufs-thread. Dort gibts mehr Details.
Mo.


----------



## mani.r (6. April 2012)

Mal wieder was aus der Neuzeit:

Hoffentlich ist der Schnee hier endlich weg und die Lifte laufen wieder für die Bikes.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. April 2012)

Sehr sehr geil. Hat das Fury Dein Ruckus ersetzt?


----------



## h0rst99 (6. April 2012)




----------



## ohneworte (6. April 2012)

Geiles Teil!


----------



## versus (7. April 2012)

weder fahre ich dh, noch finde ich die bikes normalerweise hübsch, aber das fury ist wirklich schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (7. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> weder fahre ich dh, noch finde ich die bikes normalerweise hübsch, aber das fury ist wirklich schön!



Das kann ich voll unterstreichen! Wahnsinns Bike!


----------



## goegolo (7. April 2012)

naja, die Kohle für die Fox hätte ich lieber in die Carbonausführung des Fury investiert.




(Quelle: Lars-123)


----------



## pohlrobert1968 (7. April 2012)

zwar "nur" ein Avalanche, aber ich liebe dieses Bike


----------



## mani.r (7. April 2012)

goegolo schrieb:


> naja, die Kohle für die Fox hätte ich lieber in die Carbonausführung des Fury investiert.



Die Fox hat nach Abzug der 888 - 350  gekostet. Dafür gibt es noch kein Carbon Fury und welchen großen Vorteil hätte ich davon?
Meine Bikes fliegen auch mal gerne durch die Gegend - da hätte ich bei Carbon so meine bedenken.
Mein Zaskar ist Carbon - da passt es perfekt...

@TigersClaw 
War nicht als Ersatz fürs Ruckus gedacht. Wollte mein Sanction und Ruckus durch das Speci Enduro ersetzen da ich nicht mehr so viel im Park fahre aber beim Fury hat einfach alles gepasst.

Danke Sebastian und Bruder für die Übergabe


----------



## h0rst99 (7. April 2012)

pohlrobert1968 schrieb:


> zwar "nur" ein Avalanche, aber ich liebe dieses Bike



kann ich voll und ganz verstehen 

schönes bike!!


----------



## GTfreak82 (8. April 2012)

`11 force carbon sport


----------



## GTfreak82 (8. April 2012)




----------



## Hasifisch (8. April 2012)

Wieder sehr schöne GTs aller Kategorien hier!
Hat das Force Carbon eigentlich auch ISCG?


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

GTfreak82 schrieb:


> `11 force carbon sport



Die Farbe von dem Bike finde ich rattenscharf. Mach mal ein Bild von der Schokoladenseite!


----------



## mani.r (8. April 2012)

ISCG gibt es beim Force Carbon ab 2012.

Das Force Carbon Sport sieht richtig gut aus. 
Hab letzten Monat eines für meinen Kollegen aufgebaut. Hätte es am liebsten selber behalten...
Er ist auch schwer begeistert und hat schon eines an KM abgespult mit dem Ding.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (8. April 2012)

Falls jemand seinem Force oder Sanction ne ISCG-Aufnahme verpassen möchte, ich hätte die nötigen Teile im Tausch anzubieten. Mein Sanction geht demnäxt eh in den Verkauf. Ein Tausch der Maxle-Ausfaller vom Sanction gegen QR10 Ausfaller vom Force wäre auch möglich.


----------



## ohneworte (8. April 2012)

mani.r schrieb:


> ISCG gibt es beim Force Carbon ab 2012.
> 
> Das Force Carbon Sport sieht richtig gut aus.
> Hab letzten Monat eines für meinen Kollegen aufgebaut. Hätte es am liebsten selber behalten...
> Er ist auch schwer begeistert und hat schon eines an KM abgespult mit dem Ding.



Super, jetzt noch die Decals der Fox im grün des Rahmens und der Sabbereffekt wäre nicht mehr aufzuhalten!


----------



## See-R (10. April 2012)

Moin Moin!
Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum mit meinem GT STS Carbon 
Bereite mein Baby gerade auf den Sommer vor ... neue Reifen, Pedalen, Bremsen etc. sind bereits bestellt.
Bessere Bilder folgen noch!


----------



## Hasifisch (10. April 2012)

See-R schrieb:


> ...



Sehr interessant!
Ist die Bremsenaufnahme hinten eine Eigenanfertigung oder hatte der Rahmen schon eine dran?
Würde ja gern mal so ein altes Fully im Vergleich zu einem neuen testen.


----------



## goegolo (10. April 2012)

Sieht nach dem Point-Adapter aus. Funktioniert dieser zuverlässig oder gibt es Problem mit schleifenden Bremsen o.ä.?


----------



## barkeepermoe (10. April 2012)

neuester zuwachs:


----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

sieht aus, als wäre hauptsächlich am lenker was zugewachsen. sag bitte, dass das noch ab kommt.


----------



## barkeepermoe (10. April 2012)

ja klar. der schicke lenkerüberzug war noch vom vorbesitzer.

edit: sattel und pedale auch.


----------



## salzbrezel (10. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Sehr interessant!
> Ist die Bremsenaufnahme hinten eine Eigenanfertigung oder hatte der Rahmen schon eine dran?
> Würde ja gern mal so ein altes Fully im Vergleich zu einem neuen testen.



Du wirst von der Performance (mit einem RS Super Deluxe) keinen Unterschied zu aktuellen Rädern feststellen (evtl etwas Pedalrückschlag). Ist ein tolles System. 

Ich würde die Aufkleber an der Wippe und auf dem Oberrohr entfernen.

Gute Laufräder übrigens!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. April 2012)

barkeepermoe schrieb:


> ja klar. der schicke lenkerüberzug war noch vom vorbesitzer.
> 
> edit: sattel und pedale auch.



sehr gut, danke!


----------



## See-R (10. April 2012)

jep, hast Recht: das ist ein POINT-Adapter. Habe erst gestern den Verstärker etwas nachdrehen müssen, damit er den Adapter etwas weiter rein drückt und die Scheibe somit richtig in die Mitte steht. Schleift nicht mehr!
Habe aber heute neues Bremssystem von Shimano beim Freundlichen bestellt. Leider nicht das Topmodel, aber eben das was der Geldbeutel noch zu bieten hatte ;-)
Bei Glück ist bis zum WE alles dran.
Das Größte Problem hatte ich mit den Plastikhalter des Dämpfers. Diese fehlten einfach beim Kauf und ich dachte es wird wohl kein Ding sein neue zu bekommen! Nach zwei Tage intensiver Suche konnte ich sie endlich aus England bestellen...
Wenn alles fertig ist poste ich neue Bilder mit besserer Quali ;-)


----------



## lyteka (10. April 2012)

Vielleicht sind dann auch gleich noch zwei Bremsscheiben gleicher Optik dabei 
Der Point-Adapter sollte dem Grunde nach an der Canti-Aufnahme befestigt werden...
Diese scheinen ja zu fehlen, oder? 
Die Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen verlegt ist löblich, solltest du aber am Hinterbau dann auch noch etwas "hübscher" gestalten.


----------



## nailz (10. April 2012)

Sehr, sehr gute Bikes hier 
Das Fury ist ein wunderbarer Rahmen. Wenn ich einen Einsatzzweck dafür hätte, müsste ich wohl ne Zeit lang ganz, ganz lieb zu meiner Frau sein und anderweitig in der Garage Platz schaffen

Beim Force C stört mich (optisch) nur das "durchgehende" Oberrohr durch das Sitzrohr

btt: Meins (mani.r kennt es schon ) nach erster Ausbaustufe. Bild und Aufbau sind schon 3 Monate alt. Seitdem hat sich einiges getan, aber ich kam aus div Gründen nicht zum Biken


----------



## mani.r (11. April 2012)

Ja, das Sanction würde mir auch gefallen  
Bin mal gespannt auf die Änderungen.

Optisch und vom Gewicht gefällt mir die Carbon Version besser vom Force als das Alu.
Vom Einsatzgebiet allerdings muss es ein Sanction sein aber hier geht es mir wie Dir - da muss meine Frau... naja egal.
Diese Saison fahre ich mal Specialized und schaue was es auf der Eurobike Neues gibt...


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Der Point-Adapter sollte dem Grunde nach an der Canti-Aufnahme befestigt werden...
> Diese scheinen ja zu fehlen, oder? :.



Das scheint die Strebe zu sein, nach der Du suchst. Ich sehe keine Cantibolzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (11. April 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind dann auch gleich noch zwei Bremsscheiben gleicher Optik dabei
> Der Point-Adapter sollte dem Grunde nach an der Canti-Aufnahme befestigt werden...
> Diese scheinen ja zu fehlen, oder?
> Die Bremsleitung durch den Rahmen verlegt ist löblich, solltest du aber am Hinterbau dann auch noch etwas "hübscher" gestalten.




es kommen zwei gleiche 180er Scheiben dran. Momentan ist vorne ne 160er und hinter 140er Anlage von Magura dran. Die ist jedoch bereits 11 Jahre alt. Das Runderneuern dieser wäre auch nicht gerade günstig, daher der Entschluss gleich alles neu zu machen.
Ansonsten fehlt da nichts mehr  Der Adapter ist schon richtig befestigt


----------



## lyteka (11. April 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das scheint die Strebe zu sein, nach der Du suchst. Ich sehe keine Cantibolzen.



Ich seh eben auch keine Sockel...
Nur müßte bei jener Strebe dann ein Scheibenbremsenaufnahme schon dran sein...



See-R schrieb:


> ...Ansonsten fehlt da nichts mehr ... Der Adapter ist schon richtig befestigt...



Da würde ich gern ein Detailfoto sehen wollen


----------



## salzbrezel (11. April 2012)

See-R schrieb:


> Das Größte Problem hatte ich mit den Plastikhalter des Dämpfers. Diese fehlten einfach beim Kauf und ich dachte es wird wohl kein Ding sein neue zu bekommen! Nach zwei Tage intensiver Suche konnte ich sie endlich aus England bestellen...



Die Dinger heißen Travelchips. Kauf dir gleich welche auf Lager, die schlagen schnell aus.

Die 1-Kolben Louise ist übrigens eine tolle Bremse. Ich fahre auch noch eine und bin nach wie vor überzeut.

Bin an meinem STS einen Disc-Adapter von a2z gefahren, der auch sehr gut funkrioniert hat.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. April 2012)

Hallo,

die Abstützung ist mit ner Klemmschelle auf der Hinterbaustrebe verschraubt. Das sollte wohl kaum so sein, selbst bei nem Point nicht.

Brake Therapy baut ja ein ähnliches System und das wird def. am Cantibolzen verschraubt.

Mal sehen ob ich von Raffa noch das Bild finde, der hat den auch dran..

VG
peru

Edit: Raffa hat die original Abstützung dran..hier der BTH Adapter:






Und hie rnochmal das STS in Großformat. Das sieht für mich nicht nach so gewollt aus.....aber es gibt halt keine Cantibolzen....deswegen wahrscheinlich diese Lösung








lyteka schrieb:


> Ich seh eben auch keine Sockel...
> Nur müßte bei jener Strebe dann ein Scheibenbremsenaufnahme schon dran sein...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lyteka (11. April 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> ...die Abstützung ist mit ner Klemmschelle auf der Hinterbaustrebe verschraubt...aber es gibt halt keine Cantibolzen....



So seh ich es auch...
Bleibt die Frage: Seltene Strebe oder Cantisockel entfernt?!
Dem Grunde nach aber egal 

Hab nur mal zur Vollständigkeit das www-Punkt bemüht und bin in der Bucht fündig geworden.
Point-Adapter am GT-LTS mit Befestigung am Cantibolzen...






Quelle:http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-LTS-DH-Ra...068599&po=LVI&ps=63&clkid=7642999721159675714


----------



## See-R (11. April 2012)

Das habt ihr völlig richtig erkannt. Es gibt einfach keinen Contibolzen =) Die Bolzen gab es beim 97er STS 1 und 97er STS 2. Mein GT kam danach auf den Markt, aber noch vor dem 98er STS. Natürlich damals mit Shimano XTR und Rock Shox ...
In Deutschland war das Bike aber nur als Rahmen erhältlich, man musste also das ganze Zubehör selbst dazu kaufen. Listenpreis lag für ein Komplettrad über 4200- US Dollar, also weit über 8000,- DM 

wenn wir schon dabei sind: Was haltet ihr von dem Shimano Deore 2012 Bremssystem (Set) mit 180er Scheiben???


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2012)

Es hat genau drei Sitzstreben für das STS bzw. LTS gegeben. Da Du keine Cantibolzen hast kann es sich nur  um die Variante mit der Scheibenbremsaufnahme handeln. Diese Aufnahme hat aber kein IS, sondern einen Formula-Standard. Und der gute Lyteka kennt diese Unterschiede auch.

So sieht die Aufnahme ohne bzw. mit richtigen Adapter aus.





Deine Lösung ist aber noch besser als diese.


----------



## See-R (12. April 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> So seh ich es auch...
> Bleibt die Frage: Seltene Strebe oder Cantisockel entfernt?!
> Dem Grunde nach aber egal
> 
> ...



Hmmm, jetzt machst du mich nachdenklich.
Ich habe mal eben auf BETD nach einem anderen Adapter gesucht, für den ich keine Strebe benötige und weiss jetzt nicht genau welchen ich verwenden kann, da das Bike zum Befestigen eines Adapters nur ein Gewindeloch hat, welches quasi direkt über der Radaufhängung ist. Der Point-Adapter wird momentan durch eine Schraube, Schnellspanner und der Strebe gehalten. 
Ich würde gerne am WE neue Shimanoanlage mit 180er Scheiben montieren und brauche halt passende Adapter dafür. Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen ??

Hier ist die Liste aller Adapter, die ich geunden habe: 
Quelle:
http://www.mountainbikecomponents.c...H+HANGERS+/+FORCELLINO+/+SCHALTAUGE+/+HANGERS


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2012)

Hi,

wie Du gemerkt hast, ballt sich der Sachverstand dazu u.a. bei gt-heini und dem lyteka.

Wenn die Beiden aber zuverlässig helfen sollen, dann musst Du mitarbeiten und mal ein ordentliches Bild von der Schwinge und dem Ausfallende machen, ohne den ganzen Point-Schlonz an dem Rad.

Wie der gt-heini schon geschrieben hat ist die Frage, ob Du eine Schwinge mit originaler Fromula Standard SB Aufnahme hast oder irgendne andere oder ob die Cantibolzen entfernt wurden..

Mach mal bitte ein Bild von der Schwinge/dem Ausfallende, dann sieht man mehr...

VG
peru


----------



## See-R (12. April 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wie Du gemerkt hast, ballt sich der Sachverstand dazu u.a. bei gt-heini und dem lyteka.
> 
> ...



werde ich heute Abend noch in Angriff nehmen!

Habe mir schon gedacht, dass man ohne Bilder nicht weit kommt und darauf gehoft, dass die beiden Experten wissen was ich meine ;-)

MFG Richard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (12. April 2012)

See-R schrieb:


> Hmmm, jetzt machst du mich nachdenklich.
> Ich habe mal eben auf BETD nach einem anderen Adapter gesucht... zum Befestigen eines Adapters nur ein Gewindeloch ...quasi direkt über der Radaufhängung...
> Point-Adapter wird momentan durch eine Schraube, Schnellspanner und der Strebe gehalten.
> ... 180er Scheiben montieren
> ... Liste aller Adapter



Sorry, aber die Liste beinhaltet Schaltaugen...
Disc-Adapter wären bei BETD nur diese für GT im Angebot:

http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=118&Name=GT+Rear+Disc+Mounts

Hierfür benötigt die Strebe aber entsprechende Aufnahmebohrungen (Var.2) bzw.
du mußt bei der ersten Variante selber bohren...
Deine Angabe mit einem "Gewindeloch" läst vermuten, das diese für den Point-Adapter nachträglich eingbracht wurde...

Aber Achtung bei deiner Bremsen-Planung: beim LTS/STS Hinterbau ist meines Wissens bei 160mm Scheibendurchmesser Ende...größere Scheiben schleifen am "Horst"


----------



## See-R (12. April 2012)

Sooo, etwas spät geworden, aber ich war noch kurz mit dem Bike unterwegs 

Ich habe Bilder gemacht und hier hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48124
Ich denke es ist unsinnig jetzt alle Bilder hier zu posten.

MFG Richard


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

See-R schrieb:


> Sooo, etwas spät geworden, aber ich war noch kurz mit dem Bike unterwegs
> 
> Ich habe Bilder gemacht und hier hochgeladen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/48124
> Ich denke es ist unsinnig jetzt alle Bilder hier zu posten.
> ...



ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber du hast streben OHNE cantisockel und OHNE discaufnahme 

da bleibt nur ein schluss: der erste fixed-brakeless-fully-frame der bikegeschichte


----------



## versus (12. April 2012)

mal wieder ein update vom psyclone, leider nur mit miesem handyfoto.

neu sind (ENDLICH) schwarze avid ultimate bremsen + hebel, easton monkeylite lenker, ritchey pro wet black stütze, weisse cb candy pedale und ein chris king mit 1/10 übermass für das geweitete steuerrohr (den normalen konnte ich von hand rausziehen):




Untitled von ver.sus auf Flickr

ist jetzt fertig und für mich perfekt - fährt sich fantastisch 

bald mal bessere bilder.


----------



## See-R (13. April 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Liste beinhaltet Schaltaugen...
> Disc-Adapter wären bei BETD nur diese für GT im Angebot:
> 
> http://www.mountainbikecomponents.co.uk/items.asp?CategoryID=118&Name=GT+Rear+Disc+Mounts
> ...



Das hat sich nun bestätigt: mehr als 160mm geht hinten nicht! 
Kennt vielleicht jemand eine Lösung, wie ich da eine 180er Scheibe montieren könnte?? Auch wenn es mir irgendwie unmöglich erscheint 
In meinem Fotoalbum sind Bilder dazu zu finden.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> mal wieder ein update vom psyclone, leider nur mit miesem handyfoto...
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein optisch sehr gelungener Aufbau!
Man könnte sich noch an den Decals auf dem Lenker und dem kleinen roten Kettenblatt stören, muss man aber nicht...



See-R schrieb:


> Das hat sich nun bestätigt: mehr als 160mm geht hinten nicht!...



Warum bist du da so wild drauf? Wegen der Optik?
Rein funktional bringen die 20mm mehr Durchmesser etwas mehr Hitzeableitung und damit Standfestigkeit bei exzessiven Bremsmanövern, an der reinen Leistung merkst du fast kein Unterschied.


----------



## versus (13. April 2012)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Das ist ein optisch sehr gelungener Aufbau!
> Man könnte sich noch an den Decals auf dem Lenker und dem kleinen roten Kettenblatt stören, muss man aber nicht...



danke. der lenker passt auch farblich nicht 100%ig, da das carbon von easton eher ein bräunliches schwarz ist. die kleber sind natürlich unter lack. ich habe auch noch die aluversion, aber der carbonlenker fährt sich tatsächlich angenehmer. ausserdem muss der alulenker ans fully, weil es mit dem eher mal scheppert. da wäre es schade um carbon.

das rote kb ist natürlich absicht und muss bleiben 

ach ja, die reifen kommen noch weg. ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich an den mountain kings mal gut fand - ausser vielleicht dem gewicht.


----------



## Hasifisch (13. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ...
> das rote kb ist natürlich absicht und muss bleiben .







versus schrieb:


> ...ach ja, die reifen kommen noch weg. ich weiss nicht mehr, was ich an den mountain kings mal gut fand - ausser vielleicht dem gewicht .



Seit ich mal gesehen habe, wie sich jemand bei einer Bremsaktion damit auf leicht lockerem Kiesweg und leichter Feuchtigkeit um 180° gedreht hat, weiß ich, das sie maximal auf asphaltierten "Mountains" die "Kings" sein können...
Ist halt ein völlig veraltetes Design, heute ist fast jeder andere Reifen besser im Gelände.


----------



## Queristmehr (16. April 2012)

So jetz mal fertig für 2012. am we in der pfalz die neue gabel mal testen..... 







der sattel ist nur wegen der perspektive so hoch..... kommt sonst nicht so komisch komisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (16. April 2012)

Fein, fein. Optisch sticht lediglich die Sattelklemme heraus und ich persönlich mag die wilden Decals der Mavics nicht.

Wie/wo genau verläuft die Leitung der Reverb. Ich habe sie (noch) ähnlich verlegt. Bei mir macht sie den gleichen Bogen wie die Bremsleitung und der Schaltzug durch die Dämpferaufnahme und verläuft durch die Schwinge auf der Nichtantriebseite.
Wenn ich die Stütze komplett versenke, macht die (noch ungekürzte) Leitung einen Bogen, der dem HR gefährlich nahe kommt. Kann u.U. daran liegen, daß meine Stütze insgesamt weiter im Rahmen steckt. Wenn ich mir über Lenker/-breite und Hebelposition einig bin, werde ich die Leitung eh noch kürzen und wahrscheinlich unter dem Oberrohr verlegen

Dann gibts auch endlich aktuelle Bilder. Ich erwarte diese Woche die letzten Parts


----------



## Queristmehr (17. April 2012)

ich mach mal bilder heute abend wie dsa dann genau aussieht wenn dei eingefahren ist! ist aber genug platz! läuft ahlt am unterrohr zwischen der dämpferaufnahme her. war bis jetz nie ein problem gekürzt hab ich die auch nicht. 
die sattelklemme soll noch weiß werden die originale ist nur gefreckt und ich hatte nur noch ne rote liegen.......


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ihr schon die Kabelführung an meinem Sanction gesehen habt, finde ich so optimal, das ich sogar die Gedanken an die Reverb Stealth langsam wieder verdränge...
Die Schlaufe ist bei ausgefahrener Stütze fast weg, bei eingefahrener Stütze liegt sie zwischen Sitzrohr und oberer Sitzstrebe, quasi "im" Rahmen. Die untere "Führung" besteht aus drei Kabelbindern und ist so flexibel, das sie kräftig seitlich tanzen kann.


----------



## cizeta (17. April 2012)

aus meiner sicht keine gute lösung ich hätte angst das die leitung beschädigt wird beim einfedern


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2012)

cizeta schrieb:


> aus meiner sicht keine gute lösung ich hätte angst das die leitung beschädigt wird beim einfedern



Das ist _erstens_ nicht nur theoretisch unmöglich sondern _zweitens_ in einem halben Jahr intensiver Fahrerei mit zwei Reverbs nicht ansatzweise passiert...
Ich würde mir viel mehr Gedanken machen, wenn da eine Riesenschlaufe an der Seite baumelt. Bei meiner Lösung wüsste ich nicht überhaupt nicht, wie da was beschädigt werden könnte, das müsstest du mir schon begründen, damit ich es nachvollziehen könnte. Sogar wenn die Stütze total verdreckt ist, das Einziehen nicht mehr so gut funktioniert und sich der Schlauch nach außen legt, passiert nichts.


----------



## Cad2 (17. April 2012)

Ein schönes paket ist gekommen  2011 Force Carbon
Danke nochmal an Konaschaf. alles bestens.
Wird dann irgendwann dieses jahr aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (17. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus. Ich bin gespannt auf den Aufbau.


----------



## Cad2 (17. April 2012)

dauert aber noch ein weilchen.... ich brauch noch bissle papier mit vielen zahlen drauf


----------



## cizeta (17. April 2012)

@ hasifisch

kla die große schlaufe ist auch keine lösung 

meine befürchtung ist einfach die das sich die leitung zwischen rahmen und hinterbau verklemmt (ich hab jetzt nciht im kopf wie viel platz da ist) beim einfedern


----------



## nailz (17. April 2012)

@Cad2: lecker Farbe 



Hasifisch schrieb:


>



Genau so hab ich mir das auch gedacht, nur dass bei mir unterm OR noch der Schaltzug verläuft (du hast ne HS, richtig?) und ich die Züge zusammenzurren muss. Kabelbindergedöns gefällt mit zwar gar nicht, aber "wat mut, dat mut"
Ist der Bogen der Leitung in versenktem Zustand noch schön rund?


----------



## Hasifisch (17. April 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Ein schönes paket ist gekommen  2011 Force Carbon...




Ich werde mir eventuell im Winter auch ein Force Carbon aufbauen - muss aber ein 2012er sein wegen ISCG...



cizeta schrieb:


> ...meine befürchtung ist einfach die das sich die leitung zwischen rahmen und hinterbau verklemmt (ich hab jetzt nciht im kopf wie viel platz da ist) beim einfedern



Wirklich keine Chance. So wie auf den Bildern ist der Dämpfer ausgefahren/entlastet und am dichtesten am Sitzrohr. Ansonsten gibt es keine Möglichhkeit, das sich die Leitung verklemmen könnte.



nailz schrieb:


> ...
> Ist der Bogen der Leitung in versenktem Zustand noch schön rund?



Ja, nicht viel anders als auf diesem Bild.


----------



## mani.r (17. April 2012)

der force carbon rahmen sieht hammer aus. 
finde den blauen aus 2011 auch recht geil. 
viel spass beim aufbau.


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (19. April 2012)

Yeahhh, schreit da mein Sohnemann, druff aufs Bike und ab in Wald


----------



## Queristmehr (20. April 2012)

sieht schick aus! geiles teil!


----------



## octaviaRSdriver (20. April 2012)

@ Queristmehr

danke dir  Macht Spaß ohne das Teil. Ist mein 1. GT Aufbau.


----------



## divergent! (21. April 2012)

so ick spalte mal wieder die nation. bis auf flaschenhalter und reifen bleibts wie es ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holze732 (21. April 2012)




----------



## TigersClaw (22. April 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> so ick spalte mal wieder die nation. bis auf flaschenhalter und reifen bleibts wie es ist....



Saustark!


----------



## SpeedyR (23. April 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Saustark!



sehr geil.Das noch als Fixie....harrrrrrrr

Grüße Rafa


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2012)

nä so ne hipsterschei77e kommt mir nich ins haus


----------



## versus (23. April 2012)

damit willst du die nation spalten? wie das denn?


----------



## TigersClaw (23. April 2012)

versus schrieb:


> damit willst du die nation spalten? wie das denn?



Schmale Reifen, viel Druck, Dackelschneider ;-)


----------



## divergent! (23. April 2012)

@versus vor nem jahr fand es die gt gemeinde ganz schlimm daß ich dennis sein bb edge lackieren lasse. deshalb nahm ich das mal an. im tourforum fanden es auch einige gruselig und andere genial.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein kleines Update vom ZR. Jetzt mit der kompletten Force Gruppe vom C- Bike, "Renter" Vorbau wegen Rückenbeschwerden und den Ergebnissen der Sitzpositionsoptimierung, Ritchey WCS OS Lenker und neue Veltec Tubulars.

Damit hat das Rad natürlich abgespeckt und liegt nun unter 7,3 kg. Wichtiger ist allerdings dass die Sitzpostion nun besser passt. Eventuell wird der Vorbau noch eine Etage tiefergelegt und der Schaft der Gabel gekürzt. Das wird aber erst nach ausgiebigen Testfahrten entschieden.




IMG_0884 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr


----------



## DeepStar23 (29. April 2012)

divergent! schrieb:


> @versus vor nem jahr fand es die gt gemeinde ganz schlimm daß ich dennis sein bb edge lackieren lasse. deshalb nahm ich das mal an. im tourforum fanden es auch einige gruselig und andere genial.



ist es endlich fertig??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## divergent! (29. April 2012)

bis auf die angesprochenen kleinigkeiten schon. evtl muss ich aber den vorbau etwas kürzer verbauen. da bin ich mir noch nicht achlüssig


----------



## Rahbari (30. April 2012)

holze732 schrieb:


>



Ist das das extrem gut erhaltene 1991er Avalanche Team aus Spandau, was neulich in den Kleinanzeigen war? Wenn ja: toll, dass es im Forum gelandet ist!


----------



## holze732 (1. Mai 2012)

Rahbari schrieb:


> Ist das das extrem gut erhaltene 1991er Avalanche Team aus Spandau, was neulich in den Kleinanzeigen war? Wenn ja: toll, dass es im Forum gelandet ist!



Ja,wollte ursprünglich die Gruppe,ist aber zu schade zum schlachten.


----------



## krawa (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
nach langer Suche habe ich nun auch endlich meinen Traum-GT gefunden!!!!!
Ich bin mir auch sicher, dass er bei mir länger als einen Sommer bestand hat.
Der Aufbau ist rein auf Funktion ausgelegt. Mir gefällt er trotzdem !!!!
So ist er absolut für die Lüneburger-Heide perfekt.


----------



## Kruko (1. Mai 2012)

Dann mal herzlich Willkommen und viel Spaß mit deinem Zaskar.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Mai 2012)

Ich find es schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (2. Mai 2012)

Kleine Tour am 1. Mai


----------



## See-R (3. Mai 2012)

Moin Moin!
Mein STS hat jetzt paar neue Teile bekommen: Vorbau von Raceface, einfarbige Spacer, Pedale Sunline v2, Sattelstütze in schwarz BBB gekürzt, Umwerfer Shimano XTR, 
Geplant ist noch neue Federgabel RockShox SID XX Carbon, Schaltwerk Shimano XTR Carbon, Sattelstütze Syncros ...


----------



## Mois (4. Mai 2012)




----------



## joines (5. Mai 2012)

Jetzt mit Syncros Vorbau und XTR 950er Kurbeln anstatt Ringlé und Cooks.


----------



## no_budgeT (5. Mai 2012)

Bis auf die Felgen sehr sehr geil!


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2012)

was ist an den felgen schlimm? mir gefällts. schicke gabel


----------



## Cad2 (5. Mai 2012)

die sattelstellung geht gar nicht! sorry


----------



## joines (5. Mai 2012)

Die Felgen sind 717er, die Aufkleber kommen noch runter 
Die Sattelstellung kommt auf allen Fotos so rüber, liegt wohl an der nicht gekröpften Sattelstütze. Außerdem wird's auch gefahren, man sitzt so einfach erstklassig drauf


----------



## no_budgeT (5. Mai 2012)

Find die Felgen zu sehr new school.
x517 ceramic fänd ich mega, aber ist ja nix tragisches.
Hammer Bike, wie schon erwähnt!!!


----------



## divergent! (5. Mai 2012)

felgen sind verschleißteile.... da würd ich auf zeitlich korrekt und son müll verzichten. die müssen halten und bremsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (5. Mai 2012)

Würden mir auch am Besten gefallen, Reifen müssen auch noch andere her.
Derzeit sind Ringle Superduperbubba und Super8 eingespeicht, vorne radial. Da schon einige Ringle gestorben sind, werde ich im gleichen Zug auf vo. und hi. auf 3fach gekreuzt umsteigen.

Und danke euch!


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Mai 2012)

joines schrieb:


> Die Felgen sind 717er, die Aufkleber kommen noch runter
> Die Sattelstellung kommt auf allen Fotos so rüber, liegt wohl an der nicht gekröpften Sattelstütze. Außerdem wird's auch gefahren, man sitzt so einfach erstklassig drauf



Das liegt nicht am Foto, der Sattel ist für ein harmonisches Bild zu weit vorne.
Felgen sollten komplett schwarz sein. Die XC717 gibts / gabs auch als ceramid, die würde besser passen. Ansonsten aber sehr schöner Aufbau, vor allem mit der Gabel.


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Mai 2012)

Moin moin,

so hier ist mein Baby. Mein erstes GT und es macht richtig laune :-o


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Mai 2012)

Hi,

fährst Du wirklich mit dieser Satteleinstellung durch die Lande?? Mir tun vom Hinsehen scho die Nüsse weh....

Den Vorbau hast auch in Originallänge belassen?

Viele Grüße
peru




SmallLutz schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> so hier ist mein Baby. Mein erstes GT und es macht richtig laune :-o


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Mai 2012)

Nein, die Sattelneigung wurde noch eingestellt. Nur kurz zum Fotografieren dahin gefahren. Hab den Vorbau so gelassen, will ihn nur 
gegen einen CrankBrother tauschen, damit es einheitlich ist. Sattelstütze wird zu Weihnachten eine Teleskopstütze mit Fernbedienung gewechselt. Und bei den Reifen will ich noch ran,
jetzt bei Matsch und `Regen sind die meiner Meinung nach doch etwas Überfordert. Werd wohl vorn ein Ardent montieren. Mal schauen.

Ansonsten macht das Baby mächtig Spaß :-D :-D


----------



## h0rst99 (6. Mai 2012)

Also, ich kann mir auch kaum vorstellen, dass die Knie bei dieser Sattelstellung und Sattelhöhe richtig positioniert sind...

Ansonsten: schickes Bike


----------



## Hasifisch (6. Mai 2012)

SmallLutz schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> so hier ist mein Baby. Mein erstes GT und es macht richtig laune :-o



Kannst ja mal noch bessere Bilder irgendwann einstellen...


----------



## SmallLutz (6. Mai 2012)

Joh mach ich, war gerad zwei Stündchen im Regen unterwegs.
Aber da hat ich keine Kamera dabei, nun sieht es aber auch richtig
nach Mountain aus :-o !!
Ich konnt gleich mit Klamotten unter die Dusche :-D


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2012)

psyclone neben cielo




20120504_06 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lyteka (8. Mai 2012)

GT LTS DH 24" auf "Jungfernfahrt"


----------



## bvarnfullagts (12. Mai 2012)

Recent pick up, minty 99 Zaskar LE with XTR and SID.  57 original miles on a 13+ year old bike.


----------



## Kruko (12. Mai 2012)

Psyclone, LTS und Zaskar sind sehr nett anzusehen.


----------



## Cad2 (12. Mai 2012)

beim psyclone muss die satteltasche ab 
ansonsten top


----------



## nailz (13. Mai 2012)

Was lange währt.....

Mein Li-La-Laune-Bike in "fast fertig" mit einigen Änderungen

Bremsen: Juicy Carbon -> Hope Tech M4
SaStü: Thomson Elite -> RS Reverb 
neue Reifen für Sommer
Dämpfer: ISX 1 -> Swinger X4 (@Hasifisch )
Lenker: RF Atlas FR -> Sunline V1
Griffe: Ergon GE1 -> Odi Rogue
Kurbel: SLX -> XTR 970
stat Flaschenhalterschrauben -> Madenschrauben mit Loctite
neue CB Mallet Pedale liegen noch hier, warte auf Schuhe für Cleatmontage
ich glaube das wars..

Alles in allem ein etwas tourenlastigerer Aufbau für genau meinen Einsatzzweck


----------



## rondell (14. Mai 2012)

Jetzt mit Carbon-Starrgabel(Danke nochmal an Stefan) und neuer Kurbel, gestriger Ausflug zum Otto Lilienthal-Denkmal (Derwitz-Krielow) auf dem Panoramaweg Werderobst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (14. Mai 2012)

*Nun kann ich auch endlich mal wieder ein Neuzugang von mir vorstellen.

Mein Name ist GT, GT Psyclone. 

Geboren 1994 in den USA, Santa Ana.

Ich bin 16" groß oder eher klein.

Ausgestattet bin ich überwiegend mit einer Shimano XT 739.

Meine Federung: Eine Rock Shox SID

Aber seht doch am Besten selbst...*


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2012)

nice! die gabel passt ja wirklich sehr gut. der zooka sieht sehr lang aus.
ich weiss aus eigener erfahrung, dass silberne unter 120 kaum zu bekommen sind.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. Mai 2012)

...DIE Gabel ist wirklich besser! Gut gewählt!

Stahlrahmen haben einfach was, viel schöner als die wuchtigen Alu/ Carbon Monster...

VG
peru


----------



## SmallLutz (14. Mai 2012)

nailz schrieb:


> Was lange währt.....
> 
> Mein Li-La-Laune-Bike in "fast fertig" mit einigen Änderungen
> 
> ...


 
Sehr schickes bikes


----------



## eXtra (17. Mai 2012)




----------



## gasok.ONE (17. Mai 2012)

joines schrieb:


> Jetzt mit Syncros Vorbau und XTR 950er Kurbeln anstatt Ringlé und Cooks.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1115564


das ding ist der grund warum schon damals alle ein gt wollten... geile sau!!! felgen und bereifung wollen mir auch nicht so gefallen, aber sonst verdammt sexy!


----------



## zaskar-le (20. Mai 2012)

Ein letztes Foto von heute vor dem Umbau. Die Pace scheint schon was zu ahnen und suppt trotzig seit heute. Mein Titan soll leichter werden, dazu müssen wohl auch die Maguras runter. Leider hat der Rahmen keinen Cantigegenhalter, aber da lasse ich mir schon was schönes einfallen. Auch die Syncros-Teile und der Antrieb müssen auf den Prüfstand. 

Mal schauen, wohin die Reise geht. Ich werde berichten!


----------



## Quen (21. Mai 2012)

Oha, Christian, dass sieht ja fast nach nem Komplettumbau aus.

Wobei es mir mit der Pace und den Syncros-Teilen richtig gut gefällt. Was hast du denn mit der Magura vor? Soll die möglicherweise veräußert werden? 

Was hältst du von 950er V-Brakes? Dann würde ich aber zumindest auch ein 950er Schaltwerk verbauen - passt doch gut zu Titan. An den Grip Shift würde ich festhalten, die werden eh viel zu selten verbaut.

Einen Titanlenker würde ich noch passend finden.

Aber wir gesagt: das Rad ist schon sehr schön! 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## zaskar-le (21. Mai 2012)

Sebastian, mir gefällt's ja auch... 

Hinzu kommt, dass das Xizang unter meinen Retroeseln so ziemlich das einzige Bike ist, was ohne große Pflege auskommt. Völlig egal, ob ich es intensiv nutze oder es mal monatelang in der Ecke steht: da verstellt und verzieht sich nix, einfach draufsetzen und losfahren - funktioniert immer. Das machts dann doch schwer, das Setup zu ändern. Wäre da nicht das Gewicht, das für Titan einfach zu hoch ist. 

An die 950er-Gruppe dachte ich auch schon, wobei es auch da einzelne Bauteile gibt, die mir optisch partout nicht gefallen wollen. Ich hatte vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch mal die Idee, etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen. Dieser Gedanke muss aber noch reifen.

Danke für Deine Anregungen! 

Viele Grüße, Christian


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2012)

wunderschön! wenn du 950er bremsen und/oder einen syncros ti lenker brauchst, kannst du dich ja mal melden. bei gewichtstuning würde ich allerdings mal mit den reifen starten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (21. Mai 2012)

Danke, Volker! Mach ich vielleicht wirklich. 

Das mit den Reifen stimmt allerdings. Ich hänge aber sehr an den Dingern, in Gun Metal habe ich die nur einmal bekommen bislang. 
Das Gewicht ist aber tatsächlich jenseits von Gut und Böse. Schauen wir mal.


----------



## scotty1810 (24. Mai 2012)

Mein neues GT Force 3.0


----------



## Boramaniac (25. Mai 2012)

Mein neues altes Tempest: 
















Gruß Bora


----------



## salzbrezel (25. Mai 2012)

Schön!

Innenverlegte Züge selber gemacht?


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Mai 2012)

Edel!


----------



## Boramaniac (25. Mai 2012)

Moin Salzbrezel,

ich wollte unbedingt innenliegende Zuege. Der Rahmen wurde angebohrt, erwaermt und die Loecher dann nachh innen und aussen geweitet. Das verlegen des Schaltzuges und der hinteren Bremsleitung ging recht flott von statten..

Gruss Bora


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (25. Mai 2012)

Zaskar Schätzungsweise 98er
entdeckt in einem Keller !
War schwarz lackiert - und sah echt elend aus.
Hab es für 15 Euronen  von seinem Maltreteur frei gekauft .
Und mich seiner angenommen !
Sattelklemme war irreparabel demoliert u. der Rahmen ordentlich verkratzt ,hab ihn erst mal abgebeitzt und neu per hand poliert - Schwitz !
leider hat er noch ne Delle im Oberrohr , bei der ich noch nicht weiß wie ich die evtl. rausbekomm - wenn ihr dazu irgendwelche tips geben könntet wäre ich sehr dankbar 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130573
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130579
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130580
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130583
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130581
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1130582


----------



## cleiende (26. Mai 2012)

Gute Arbeit.
Die Delle kriegst Du bei der Materialstärke nicht raus. Dafür ist das Rad auch so robust daß Du das ins Grab mitnehmen kannst.

Kann es sein daß das eine 100mm Fox ist? Die baut ganz schön hoch. Grad noch passen tun da ältere Dukes, gfs. auch eine 80mm Fox.


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (26. Mai 2012)

Ja , is ne 100mm .
Hab sie noch von nem älteren Pedelec abmontiert, da gerade keine andere vorhanden war.
Baut tatsächlich sehr hoch - Lenkung ist erstaunlicherweise denoch nur geringfügig schwerfälliger was mich bei einem Einbaumaß  von 49 cm doch sehr wundert.
Fährt sich bei schnellen rumpeligen Abfahrten sogar sehr spurtreu und laufruhig .
Hätte aber evtl. von nem Bekannten bald ne Fox F80 X von 2007 im Rahmen - falls er sich davon trennen kann .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (26. Mai 2012)

Eine weisse Duke, ich weiss aber nicht genau welche, könnte ich bei Bedarf vermitteln.


----------



## Raze (27. Mai 2012)

Schönes Rad - ich stehe auf Silber mit weißen Reifen!

Ich würde das Ganze mit Flüssig-Alu füllen und nach dem Abschleifen einen GT Kleber anbringen.

Oder die Narbe lassen, sie macht doch attraktiver und Du kannst eine wilde Storry über ihre Herkunft erzählen.

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike

raze


----------



## Kruko (27. Mai 2012)

Wirkungsgrad schrieb:


> Zaskar Schätzungsweise 98er



Nicht nur Schätzungsweise.  05/98 geschweißt.

Gabel baut für mich auch etwas zu hoch. Ich denke es ist grenzwertig. Ich bin mit meinem 97'er Zaskar auch schon eine 100 mm Gabel gefahren. Es geht ganz gut, aber mit einer flachbauenden Gabel geht es wesentlich besser. 

Die Duke ist eine gute Empfehlung. Ich fahre sie mittlerweile in meinem Zaskar auch wieder. Einbauhöhe ist bei 80 mm Federweg 445 mm. Meiner Meinung einer der besten Gabel für Youngtimer


----------



## maatik (31. Mai 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sorry, dass von mir nur noch Rahmen kommen, demnächst wieder ein Rad. Gestern ist dieses Schätzchen angekommen:
> 
> ...



Hallo Peru, konntest du schon was basteln  Ich frage interesserhalber, weil ich genau so einen LTS Thermon auch zuhause hab und ab Sommer der Aufbau so langsam beginnen soll 

Gruss maat


----------



## Psirus (1. Juni 2012)

Heyho, ich bin relativ neu hier, und war grad mit meinem neuen 2012 GT La Bomba im Wald unterwegs: 



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1135895


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

also außer Decals anfertigen hab ich noch nix gemacht. Hätte zwar noch ne komplette 950er Gruppe hier rumfliegen, aber es wären im Augenblick grad zu viele Räder zu beschrauben und viel wichtiger ist, mal wieder richtig Körner zu bekommen. Deswegen fahr ich grad mehr als ich schraube..

VG
peru




maatik schrieb:


> Hallo Peru, konntest du schon was basteln  Ich frage interesserhalber, weil ich genau so einen LTS Thermon auch zuhause hab und ab Sommer der Aufbau so langsam beginnen soll
> 
> Gruss maat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Juni 2012)

schönes zaskar. ich bin mal so frei:





sind die weissen reifen in sachen grip wirklich so viel schlechter als die schwarzen? liest man immer wieder.

@psirus: willkomen! zeig mal mehr von dem rad! la bomba? da denke ich erstmal an einen italienischen skifahrer


----------



## Hasifisch (2. Juni 2012)

Hatte von dem La Bomba auch noch nichts gehört. Findet man auf der GT-Website unter Bikes/Mountain/Enduro.
Sehr sehr interessantes Teil...


----------



## gasok.ONE (3. Juni 2012)

bei dem teil wird in mir kriminelles gedankengut geweckt!!!! ;o)

nur pedale würde mir noch fehlen...


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (3. Juni 2012)

@Versus

Sind definitiv schlechter im Grip - da sehr weiche Gummimischung - Bei 30°C ,auf der Straße und Felsigem Untergrund schmieren die Seitenstollen bei entsprechender Schräglage relativ früh ganz gerne mal weg.


----------



## Michaelmini (9. Juni 2012)




----------



## maatik (9. Juni 2012)

Michaelmini schrieb:


>



Du darfst gern mehr Bilder deines LTS Posten


----------



## Kruko (9. Juni 2012)

maatik schrieb:


> Du darfst gern mehr Bilder deines LTS Posten


----------



## goegolo (10. Juni 2012)

Yeah, eine ordentliche Sattelüberhöhung und ein negativer Vorbau. Der Hobel dürfte gut vorwärts gehen


----------



## See-R (11. Juni 2012)

Mein Bike habe ich zwar schon mal gepostet, aber seit letzten Post gab es einige Veränderungen, wie SID Race etc... Ich fand die Location so traumhaft schön  Auf dieser Tour haben wir schöne 113km entlang der Nordsee gemacht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (11. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also ich bin ja normalerweise bei sowas zurückhaltend, aber wenn ich das nicht wäre, dann würde das Rad im Vergewaltigungs-Faden landen.

Sieht für mich total zusammengestöpselt aus. Das Rot geht an diesem Rad gar nicht, die Aufkleber müssten alle runter, der Lenker und Vorbau sehen aus wie beim Holland Rad der Oma, die Reifen, die Gabel in rot mit außen verlegter Bremsleitung (was machst Du wenn Du auf die linke Seite stürzt??=> die verlegt man immer innen, es sei man ist Schrauber-Anfänger) die wirklich hässlichste Shimano Kurbel ever.......

Nicht böse sein, aber da haben wir schon schönere STS gesehen...aber jeder wie er mag. Wenn es DIR gefällt, ist es ok.

Viele Grüße
peru




See-R schrieb:


> Mein Bike habe ich zwar schon mal gepostet, aber seit letzten Post gab es einige Veränderungen, wie SID Race etc... Ich fand die Location so traumhaft schön  Auf dieser Tour haben wir schöne 113km entlang der Nordsee gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (11. Juni 2012)

oh man, du machst mich traurig


----------



## maatik (11. Juni 2012)

Ok, die rote Gabel ist too much, könnte schwarz mit roten Akzenten sein. Ansonsten gefällt mir das Thema STS black/red sehr gut und die schwarzen Pneus mit schwarzen Felgen, schwarzer stütze, Vorbau und lenker (könnte etwas flacher bauen)  .... Gefällt mir. Gerade das mit dem ROT inspiriert mich  

Gruss maatik


----------



## Ketterechts (15. Juni 2012)

Erste Ausfahrt mit der Kombi Tout Terrain und Force Expert ( ich musste ja federwegsmässig meinem Sohnemann etwas paroli bieten  )


----------



## ohneworte (16. Juni 2012)

Der Sohnemann ist ja schon fast aus dem Anhänger rausgewachsen. Somit hast Du da ja schon ein wenig Gewicht hinter Dir herzuschleppen!


----------



## Kruko (16. Juni 2012)

Ist der Wagen so klein oder der Lütte so groß?? 

Schönes Force Carbon. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juni 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ist der Wagen so klein oder der Lütte so groß??
> 
> Schönes Force Carbon. Viel Spaß damit.



Also der Wagen ist recht kompakt gehalten und wirkt daher eher klein . Unser kleiner Räuber ist von normaler Statur für seine 15 Monate , aber inkl. Hänger kommen da natürlich schon so gute 20kg am Heck zusammen .

Das Force fährt sich traumhaft als Zugfahrzeug , auch wenn ich als alter Hardtailfahrer den Vortrieb eines Zaskars unter diesen Bedingungen sehr zu schätzen gelernt habe - speziel auf der Forstautobahn oder auf Radwegen .
Das Force hingegen punktet auf Singletrails mit Wurzelpassagen - da klebt der Hinterreifen aufm Boden .


----------



## nailz (16. Juni 2012)

Super Gespann!
Da wird der Kleine auch seinen Spaß dran haben


----------



## tonicbikes (16. Juni 2012)

@Ketterechts: ich habe morgen Premiere und drehe die absolut erste Runde mit meinem ebenfalls 15 Monate "altem" Sohnemann und nem Croozer Anhänger Für ein wenig mehr Dämfung habe ich breitere Schwalbe Bereifung aufgezogen, denke mal für den Radweg ist es so ausreichend. Als Zugmaschine dient erstmal mein Cyclocrosser....

Schönes We


----------



## Ketterechts (16. Juni 2012)

tonicbikes schrieb:


> @Ketterechts: ich habe morgen Premiere und drehe die absolut erste Runde mit meinem ebenfalls 15 Monate "altem" Sohnemann und nem Croozer Anhänger Für ein wenig mehr Dämfung habe ich breitere Schwalbe Bereifung aufgezogen, denke mal für den Radweg ist es so ausreichend. Als Zugmaschine dient erstmal mein Cyclocrosser....
> 
> Schönes We



Den Croozer hatten wir auch angeschaut - wäre halt preislich auch ne ganze Ecke netter gewesen , aber beim Probesitzen in einem Bikeladen war Nils nur vom Tout Terrain überzeugt .

Wir fahren hauptsächlich Forstautobahnen und Feldwege - da spielt der einrädrige Anhänger seine Vorteile voll aus - dafür ist er halt auch nur als reines Sportgerät ausgelegt und nicht so variabel umzubauen - falls man mal in die Stadt fährt .

Richtig Spass macht er aber auf kleinen Singletrails und wenn man mal ne Böschung oder ne Senke durchfährt und der Kleine voll in den Gurten hängt und die Arme nach vorne streckt  . Leider sind solche Wegchen bei uns sehr dünn gesäat . Vor engen Kurven hab ich noch mächtig Respeckt , weil so ein Gespann doch etwas weniger wendig ist als ein Solobike und auch harte Bremsmanöver gilt es zu vermeiden - auch um die Nerven der hinterherfahrenden Frau zu schonen 

Grösster Vorteil der Hänger - egal ob Croozer oder Tout Terrain - ist , dass man sein liebstes Hobby auch weiterhin betreiben kann , ohne grössere Einschränkungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraggle69 (17. Juni 2012)

kein Carbon - aber ich liebe das Force!


----------



## TigersClaw (17. Juni 2012)

Fraggle, Du hättest es vielleicht ne Nummer grösser nehmen sollen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. Juni 2012)

...dieser Eindruck könnte uns beschleichen...

Aber was machen die Forums User hier nicht alles um ihr Schätzchen möglichst sportlich zu präsentieren

Wenn ICH der Rahmen wäre, würd ich protestieren...

VG
peru



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Fraggle, Du hättest es vielleicht ne Nummer grösser nehmen sollen


----------



## Fraggle69 (17. Juni 2012)

"Normalerweise" ist der Rahmenzu klein - ich fahre aber gerne und mit Absicht Rahmen eine Nummer zu klein.


----------



## tonicbikes (17. Juni 2012)

@Ketterechts: So, zurück von der ersten gemeinsamen Runde und wie von dir auch geschrieben, das alles zusammen mit Sohnemann (und Frau natürlich) - genial! 

Muss aber nochmals die Reifen tauschen, wahrscheinlich gegen Big Apple, denn gegen noch ein bischen mehr Dämpfung hätte der kleine Mann wohl nichts einzuwenden. Dieses Problem hast du beim Tout ja nicht

Grüße


----------



## SmallLutz (17. Juni 2012)

Hiermal mein Sensor heut bei einer Pause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nailz (19. Juni 2012)

Spontankauf für die Frau als Alltagsrad





...und ja: Sie will den Seitenständer dran und den Lenker so bequem hoch haben


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juni 2012)

Das Talera sieht doch schick aus.
Jetzt noch vorne einen Korb dran und es könnte auch in Kalifornien am Strand eine gute Figur machen.


----------



## nailz (19. Juni 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Jetzt noch vorne einen Korb dran und es könnte auch in Kalifornien am Strand eine gute Figur machen.



...und dann kann ich ihr nachher noch nen Chihuahua für'n Korb kaufen


----------



## Michaelmini (20. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mein Zaskar mal ein wenig verändert.
So sah es vorher aus



Die Räder waren zu schwer und weich.
Dann noch Kurbel,Bremsen,Lenker ,Vorbau und Gabel getauscht und es ist nochmal 1,5kg leichter.
und jetzt 






Nach den ersten Fahrten habe ich allerdings gemerkt das ich lieber einen geraden Lenker fahre und den Vorbau noch negativ montieren muss.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Juni 2012)

Das Zaskar passt perfekt in den vergewaltigte GT-Bikes Thread


----------



## Fraggle69 (20. Juni 2012)

Schön zu sehen das ich nicht der einzige bin der "zu kleine" Rahmen fährt.....!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (24. Juni 2012)

Old yellow trifecta. 91 Cyclone, 92 Team Avalanche and Bravado


----------



## joines (24. Juni 2012)

Simply stunning! And they all seem to be in an awesome condition as well. Congrats!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2012)

der blanke horror...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## mani.r (2. Juli 2012)

Krass. 
Ein Wunder das der Reifen hinten passt.
Noch krasser - wer klaut sowas. Hat wohl jemand die Gabel für sein DHler gebraucht...


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Juli 2012)

Das geht ja mal gar nicht,
Anhängerkupplung und kein Ständer

Ist doch egal wie das Rad aussieht, Hauptsache ist doch das es benutzt wird.


----------



## Kruko (2. Juli 2012)

Dem Verkäufer müsste man glatt mit 6 Wochen Bike-Verbot bestrafen. 

Dem Käufer sogar lebenslang.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## mountymaus (2. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Was kann denn der Verkäufer dafür?
> 
> Mich dürft ihr eher dafür bestrafen, das ich schon wieder fremd gegangen bin. Storck Scentron:



Was hat das hier zu suchen???


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Juli 2012)

Bei den fetten Unterrohr solltest Du mit den Auftrag eher zu jemanden gehen der auch LKW Planen beschriftet


----------



## mountymaus (2. Juli 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Darf es bleiben, wenn ich den Storck-Schriftzug mit einem GT Logo überklebe?
> Tomasius ich habe da einen kleinen Auftrag für Dich )



Mit falschen Decals kennst du dich ja bestens aus.  
Wäre ja nicht das erste Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juli 2012)

Weils mir so gefällt!


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## mountymaus (3. Juli 2012)

...


----------



## cknumbaone (3. Juli 2012)

Endlich fertig!

nachdem ich hier im Forum einen Schrott 16er gekauft habe, fand ich nun endlich einen gut erhaltenen Zaskar LE BB.

ich habe den Rahmen nicht nach Originalität aufgebaut, sondern auf meiner Meinung nach sinnvolle Anpassungen , geachtet.
Aussserdem wollte ich nichts Buntes am Bike, daher ist alles in schwarz und silber gehalten. Bis auf die decals, die haben ein wenig weiss dran.

Specs:

XTR komplett, bis auf die Kurbel.
Kore Stütze+Vorbau+Lenker
Flite Max
Vorne Magura Louise
Hinten Magura HS33



I love it!


----------



## cknumbaone (3. Juli 2012)

Hier das bild zum beitrag....

verf...
wie kann ich hier ein angemessen grosses Bild einfügen????????????


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juli 2012)

Das darfst Du gerne grösser zeigen. Ich bin mal so frei:





Sieht gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cknumbaone (3. Juli 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAhhhhhhhhhhh.
Toll!
Danke!


----------



## Wirkungsgrad (3. Juli 2012)

@ cknumbaone - absolut schönes Zaskar !!!

Gefällt mir sehr !


----------



## h0rst99 (3. Juli 2012)

.... es macht sooooo Spaß 






.


----------



## Queristmehr (4. Juli 2012)

so ich war gestern auch mal den neuen dämpfer testen! son ein dhx ist scon nicht schlecht wenn man sich mal durch die einstellerei durchgefummelt hat.


----------



## h0rst99 (8. Juli 2012)

Frisch gewaschen und gebügelt.... und fast fertig bei 10,4 kg 

Sattelstange und Vorbau/Lenker will ich noch tauschen, bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, was es werden soll. Komplett Ritchey oder ne schöne Masterpiece + Easton Vorbau/Lenker oder nen kompletter Mix?! Ich weiß es nicht....







.


----------



## Floriane (12. Juli 2012)

Gesponsert bei -GT- und www.radsport-bomm.com


----------



## WildeSau (12. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube ich schulde TigersClaw noch einen Schnappschuss von seinem
ehemaligem Sanction.


----------



## Kruko (12. Juli 2012)

Schöne Räder auf dieser Seite.


----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juli 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schöne Räder auf dieser Seite.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!


----------



## TigersClaw (12. Juli 2012)

WildeSau schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich schulde TigersClaw noch einen Schnappschuss von seinem
> ehemaligem Sanction.



Oha, da isses ja. Wann kommste mal mit auf Tour? 

Auch meine Zustimmung, nette GTs auf der letzten Seite. Und damit mein ich nicht nur das Sanction. Das schwarze Fury ist der Hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (12. Juli 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schöne Räder auf dieser Seite.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!


----------



## Hasifisch (12. Juli 2012)

Floriane schrieb:


> ...



Rakete!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Juli 2012)

Was jetzt genau? Das Rad oder die Hulda????

Das neue Fury ist aber wirklich mal ein schniekes Bike. Keine Ahnung warum manche grad an dessen Optik immer so viel zu meckern haben...

Viele Grüße

peru



Hasifisch schrieb:


> Rakete!


----------



## FirstR (13. Juli 2012)

das Fury 2.0 gibts um schlanke 1.999,- bei thecyclery. das 1.0er um 600 mehr 
auch wenn mich ein paar Komponenten dran stören - ich könnt mir sowas von in den A.... beissen dass ich mir ein Force gekauft hab...


----------



## KHUJAND (13. Juli 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> Was jetzt genau? Das Rad oder die Hulda????



VORSICHT ! die Hulda ist 14 J.


----------



## h0rst99 (17. Juli 2012)

FirstR schrieb:


> das Fury 2.0 gibts um schlanke 1.999,- bei thecyclery. das 1.0er um 600 mehr
> auch wenn mich ein paar Komponenten dran stören - ich könnt mir sowas von in den A.... beissen dass ich mir ein Force gekauft hab...



Mit dem Force kommste aber wenigstens noch den Berg hoch...



.


----------



## kallepanzer (17. Juli 2012)

Da ich hier schon so viele schöne Räder gesehen habe wollte ich auch meins mal zeigen.  Es ist ein GT LTS von `96 mit Titanschwinge. Leider wird dieses wohl bald ein neues Herrchen suchen.


----------



## Estenigal (20. Juli 2012)

hier mal was von jemand mit einem besonderem geschmack  ist nicht von mir....






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1169996






hat jemand ne ahnung was das fürn rahmen sein könnte? ursprüngliche farbe unsw. ist nich bekannt...


----------



## rgsheli (20. Juli 2012)

Mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quen (21. Juli 2012)




----------



## Kruko (21. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


>



Sehr schönes Zaskar. 

Viel Spaß mit dem alten Geröhr.

@ Estenigal

Das Ding gehört in den Vergewaltigungsthread. Rahmen wird aus dem unteren Preissegment sein und sollte Anfang der 90'er produziert sein.


----------



## ohneworte (21. Juli 2012)

Quen schrieb:


>



Moin Sebastian,

die Holzstapel im Hintergrund kenne ich irgendwie. Nur das schöne Zaskar habe ich bei Dir noch nicht gesehen.

Da muss ich wohl demnächst mal meines mit in den Deister bringen und wir fahren eine gemeinsame Retrorunde!

Grüße
Jens


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juli 2012)

Bis auf den wuchtigen Vorbau ein sehr schönes Zaskar.

Zuerst dachte ich das bunte sollte sein Timberline sein, zumindest kenne ich sonst kein TripleTriangle GT mit U-Brake unter den Kettenstreben in der Größe.
So von Anfang der90´. 
Aber bei genauen hinsehen tippe ich eher auch ein Plagiat, GT hatte nie, auch nicht bei den günstogen Modellen, solche plumpen Ausfallenden im Stahlrahmenbau eingesetzt!


----------



## Mabsoner (22. Juli 2012)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1170885


----------



## aggressor2 (22. Juli 2012)

tach,
hier mal ein recht aktuelles bild von meinem treuen karakoram elite.






antrieb hab ich nach dem rennen erneuert. vorn is jetz ein 36er surly kettenblatt, hinten ein billigst bmx-ritzel und ne kmc z610 hx kette.
irgendwann gibts nen neuen steuersatz. der noch vebaute originale läuft zwar leicht, aber sehr rau...

meinen zaskar team rahmen hab ich übrigens immernoch. mal kuckn, wann ich den wieder aufbaue. vor hab ich das auf jeden fall. ich bin mir nur unschlüssig wie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (24. Juli 2012)

Schönes Ding


----------



## Hasifisch (25. Juli 2012)

Schöne Klassiker hier!
Mal wieder meins, aktuell mit DT Swiss Gabel. Der für nächstes Jahr geplante Leichtbau lässt schon mal grüßen...



Mehr Bilder in meinem Album.


----------



## nailz (26. Juli 2012)

Gabel steht dem Sanction gut!
(Wie) macht sich der Unterschied zur 55 bemerkbar? Ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine leichtere Gabel, evtl mit weniger FW zu verbauen und eben auch die EXC in Erwägung gezogen und den Thread dazu verfolgt. Allerdings will ich dann doch keine 1 1/8 Gabel mehr für meinen Rahmen, wer weiss - das nächste Bike hat wohl tapered Standard.
Obwohl sich das Sanction (mit kleinen Abstrichen) _für mich_ als das kompletteste meiner bisherigen Bikes für meine Ansprüche darstellt und enorm viel Spaß macht


----------



## Hasifisch (26. Juli 2012)

Ich kann zur Gabel noch nicht viel sagen - ich habe sie günstig bekommen, aber sie braucht dringend ein Service - Öl ist unterwegs. Habe das Bild auf einer Tour gemacht, bei der das Bike "Transportmittel" und nicht Sportgerät war...
Nur soviel: ein Kilo weniger an der Vorderachse sind ein krasser Unterschied... Und die Optik ist äußerst fein!
Bin mal gespannt, was nächste Saison wird. Gesetzt sind: 
- 1x11, wenn Sram das auch unterhalb der XX1 bringt, also bezahlbar...
- anderer Rahmen, am liebsten Force Carbon oder vielleicht doch das Carver IBC. Oder auch was gaaanz anderes...
- andere Felgen, fahre mittlerweile so sicher, das ich auch ohne 600g Felgen klar kommen sollte...
Ziel ist mindestens die 13 vor dem Komma, wenn alles klappt steht da eine 12...



nailz schrieb:


> Gabel steht dem Sanction gut!
> (Wie) macht sich der Unterschied zur 55 bemerkbar? Ich hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine leichtere Gabel, evtl mit weniger FW zu verbauen und eben auch die EXC in Erwägung gezogen und den Thread dazu verfolgt. Allerdings will ich dann doch keine 1 1/8 Gabel mehr für meinen Rahmen, wer weiss - das nächste Bike hat wohl tapered Standard.
> Obwohl sich das Sanction (mit kleinen Abstrichen) _für mich_ als das kompletteste meiner bisherigen Bikes für meine Ansprüche darstellt und enorm viel Spaß macht


----------



## Speisequark (27. Juli 2012)

hallo will hier auch mal mein zaskar posten, würde gern mal eure meinungen hören


----------



## Cad2 (27. Juli 2012)

Das zaskar gefällt mir,besonders die coole sid! 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Mabsoner (28. Juli 2012)

geiler spot schöne farben spring rein ins wasskar


----------



## Mabsoner (28. Juli 2012)

ich weis nich warum mein letzter text zum gestohlenen avalanche nich veröffentlicht wurde
dr knaller is das es nich oft passiert das ein dieb so blöde ist -und vorm tatort vorbei fährt jetzt steht es bei den cops, die haben echt ne tages fahndung draus gemacht 
aber wenn ichs wieder habe wirds customized das foto is vom letzten jahr mit dem vorder laufrad vom verkehrssicherm scott meines nachbarn  neue fotos kommen lieb dieses bike bin echt froh das es bald wieder kommt http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1170885


----------



## 7bikes (28. Juli 2012)

Backwoods von 91 denke ich..


...und das mache ich mit dem ding ;-)


----------



## Estenigal (28. Juli 2012)

> Aber bei genauen hinsehen tippe ich eher auch ein Plagiat, GT hatte nie,  auch nicht bei den günstogen Modellen, solche plumpen Ausfallenden im  Stahlrahmenbau eingesetzt!



naja schön ist anders  aber gab es denn mal plagiate mit dem gt zeichen hinten im oberrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cycletor (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo an alle, ich bin ziemlich neu hier und finde mioch erst nach und nach zurecht in diesem Forum.
Ich stelle hier mal mein Bike vor.
Es ist ein altes Talera, Bj. ca 95/96 und wurde von mir einige Jahre lang vernachlässigt hinter dem Schuppen stehen gelassen, da die Sattelstange
festgefressen war, das Tretlager auch fest saß und für mich lange Zeit
als nicht mehr reparierbar eingestuft wurde. 
Einige Male hatte ich sogar den Gedanken es einfach wegzuschmeißen, nun ja, mich hat der Ergeiz wieder gepackt und ich habe die Teile doch noch unter größten Fluchogien und Momenten kurz vor der Aufgabe wieder hin bekommen. Wobei ich teils sehr rabiat an die Sache ran gehen musste, von daher habe ich dann auch einfach schwarz gemacht.

Der Rahmen hat nach dem Einsatz von schwerem Werkzeug sehr leiden müssen und einige Spuren sind geblieben, ich sehe das nun in etwa wie die Falten bei einem Menschen, es verleiht dem Bike Charakter, dann wenn ich an die vielen Kilometer denke, die ich darauf vor ca. 10 Jahren verbracht habe, bin ich einfach froh, dass es wieder läuft.
Des weiteren habe ich mir zum Grundsatz gemacht, so wenig Geld wie möglich dafür auszugeben und das Projekt nur mit Verkäufen von altem Zeug und Tauschgeschäften zu bewerkstelligen.
Im Großen und Ganzen ist nun wieder mit den Teilen ausgestattet die
damals auch dran waren, hier und da kommt noch was dazu.
Da ich noch nicht wirklich weiß wie man hier ein Bild einfügt, stelle ich mal ein Link dazu ein.

http://s7.directupload.net/file/d/2966/r5sejfas_jpg.htm






Hat doch geklappt mit dem Einfügen ;-), allerdings sehr groß, ich arbeite dran.



Nen Gruß aus dem Schatten der Halde
Torsten


----------



## Kruko (29. Juli 2012)

Mal ein kleines Update von meinem XCR









Neu sind der LRS, die Gabel , der Steuerstz und der Vorbau. Fährt ich wirklich sehr gut und man merkt nicht, dass das Gefährt mittlerweile 12 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat.


----------



## J.D.4479 (30. Juli 2012)

Mein Zaskar


----------



## Kruko (30. Juli 2012)

Sehr nett, aber die Sattelstellung würde mich beim fahren sehr stören!


----------



## Bullfighter (1. August 2012)

Hier mal ein kleines Update meiner GT´s
Das ist mein GT RTS-1 Bj:92 19"




Würde gerne noch die schwarzen Magura gegen eine Raceline tauschen. 

Das ist mein GT ZR1.0 BJ:2001 56cm neu gepulvert.
Der original Lack war nicht mehr zu retten, jetzt ist es weiß.
Das einzige was mich noch stört sind die roten Time Aufkleber an der Gabel. Passt irgendwie nicht zum Gesamtbild.




MfG Marcel


----------



## helgebernd (2. August 2012)

Zwar nicht das aktuelle olympische Feuer, aber immer hin...


----------



## lyteka (2. August 2012)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update von meinem XCR



 Ist der Rahmen für dich nicht etwas zu klein?


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2012)

lyteka schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen für dich nicht etwas zu klein?



Grenzwertig, aber Du kannst dich davon beim Treffen überzeugen. Ich fühle mich recht wohl drauf. Habe für meine Größe recht kurze Beine.


----------



## Bullfighter (2. August 2012)

Update Nr.2
Hier mein Karakoram 9r, habe dem GT mal anständige Bremsscheiben spendiert.
Ich frage mich warum die die Räder immer mit solchen Minidisc`s ausliefern.
Die originalen 160er waren mit mir total überfordert jetzt habe ich 203mm und 185mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (3. August 2012)

Mein *G*eiles *T*eil:


----------



## TigersClaw (3. August 2012)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> ...Ich frage mich warum die die Räder immer mit solchen Minidisc`s ausliefern.....



Weil die kleinen Scheiben bei normalgewichtigen Fahrern ausreichen? 
Wieviel wiegst Du? Ich fahre an meinem AM Fully 180/160er Scheiben an einer Magura Marta, und das hat bisher immer ausgereicht, bei 85kg Lebendgewicht 

Ansonsten aber sehr schönes Rad, würde ich genau so fahren wollen.


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2012)

Levent schrieb:


> Mein *G*eiles *T*eil:



Ich glaube, dass ich den Rahmen kenne. Schickes Rad.


----------



## Bullfighter (3. August 2012)

Levent schrieb:


> Mein *G*eiles *T*eil:



Schönes ZR1.0 so hat mein Rahmen auch mal ausgesehen leider nicht in so gut erhaltenem Zustand
Und meins ist eine Generation älter, anderes Material und anderes Steuerrohr + Decal. Die Ösen für Schutzbleche hat meins auch noch nicht.




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Weil die kleinen Scheiben bei normalgewichtigen Fahrern ausreichen?
> Wieviel wiegst Du? Ich fahre an meinem AM Fully 180/160er Scheiben an einer Magura Marta, und das hat bisher immer ausgereicht, bei 85kg Lebendgewicht
> 
> Ansonsten aber sehr schönes Rad, würde ich genau so fahren wollen.



Ich wiege nur noch ca. 95kg aber das hatte ausgerreicht bei meiner ersten Harz Tour die Bremsscheiben blau zu verfärben.
Das mit den kleinen Scheiben für leicht Fahrer verstehe ich ja aber das ist ein Rahmen größe L da muss man doch davon ausgehen das da dann auch ein größerer schwererer mit fährt. 
Man sollte das berücksichtigen bei den Herstellern.
MfG Marcel


----------



## Kruko (3. August 2012)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Ich wiege nur noch ca. 95kg aber das hatte ausgerreicht bei meiner ersten Harz Tour die Bremsscheiben blau zu verfärben.
> Das mit den kleinen Scheiben für leicht Fahrer verstehe ich ja aber das ist ein Rahmen größe L da muss man doch davon ausgehen das da dann auch ein größerer schwererer mit fährt.
> Man sollte das berücksichtigen bei den Herstellern.
> MfG Marcel



DasArgument Nr.n1 für kleine Bremsscheiben ist für die Hersteller daliege Geld. Wir reden zwar nur von ein paar Cent bzw. Euros aber in der Masse ist es dann für den Hersteller doch eine große Ersparnis. Mir geht es leider auch so, dass die Scheiben in der Regel zu klein sind.


----------



## Kettentrumm (3. August 2012)

Ich meine mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass die kleinen Bremsscheiben bei amerikanischen Marken der Geographie geschuldet sind. Die haben halt keine ellenlangen Abfahrten wie bei uns in Europa, so zumindest war die Begruendung.

Die haben ja auch nicht die tausenden Unterteilungen a la CC, AM, FR etc, mit der entsprechenden Zunahme des Bremsscheibendurchmesser.

Ein guter Hersteller sollte natuerlich die unterschiedlichen Maerkte einschaetzen koennen und die entsprechenden Wuensche und Beduerfnisse der Kunden beruecksichtigen und bedienen.

Hab ich da grad im Umkehrschluss gesagt, dass GT kein guter Hersteller ist !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TNC (7. August 2012)

So lange es die Möglichkeit noch gibt... 

Meine Begleiter der letzten Jahre:


*#1 GT Lightning 1998:*







*#2 GT LTS Thermoplast 1996:*







*#3 GT STS XCR 1999:*







*#4 GT STS Lobo DH 1998:*


----------



## dkh99 (10. August 2012)

Mein 96er Zaskar ball burnished


























Silberne Mavics mit XTR 950 Radnaben sind schon unterwegs...


----------



## Cad2 (13. August 2012)

Dann will ich mal mein neues Force zeigen. 2011er neongelb (sorry, aber auf fotos kommt die farbe nicht so rüber). Bis jetzt 12,7kg. fährt sich echt gut.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. August 2012)

Hier sieht man die Farbe besser:





real einfach nur saustark. Isn geiles Bike geworden.


----------



## Cad2 (13. August 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> real einfach nur saustark. Isn geiles Bike geworden.



  danke


----------



## Maledivo (13. August 2012)

Sehr zuverlässiges Arbeitstier 

12 Jahre alt, rund 10.000 km gefahren.


----------



## Queristmehr (17. August 2012)

so gestern noch ne schicke feierabendrunde gedreht und ne neue ecke gefunden........


----------



## RMI (17. August 2012)

Mein 95 Zaskar


----------



## Queristmehr (17. August 2012)

geilste farbe ever! das ink blue ist klasse habe auch eins.......


----------



## RMI (17. August 2012)

Leider schon recht mitgenommen, das gute Stück, ist halt ein Fahr--Rad^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpha86 (18. August 2012)




----------



## ComebackKid82 (19. August 2012)

zufrieden mit dem Ruckus? Wo haste es bestellt?


----------



## ComebackKid82 (19. August 2012)

ups. doppelt.


----------



## mani.r (19. August 2012)

Ich erlaube mir es etwas Größer zu machen.
Ruckus is n geiler Freerider. Richtige Spaßkiste für den Park.

Die Bremsleitung vorne würde ich aber etwas anders verlegen, sonst hast nicht lange Freude an der Totem.

ComebackKid82 - frag mal bei cyclery.de nach...


----------



## Alpha86 (19. August 2012)

ja klar kommen auch noch pedale und griffe usw. hatten erstmal die 50cm sattelstang gekürzt und dann foto..... danke fürs grösser machen... mädchen und technik ;-)
dienstag wird er eingeritten und sieht sein ersten Park


----------



## Alpha86 (19. August 2012)

bestellt bei dirtystuff... 2 wochen war er da super toll verpackt keine kratzer nix.... hatte da ja schon richtig üble dinger gesehen....
hatten keine lieferkosten und keine pedalen


----------



## ComebackKid82 (19. August 2012)

mani.r schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir es etwas Größer zu machen.
> Ruckus is n geiler Freerider. Richtige Spaßkiste für den Park.
> 
> Die Bremsleitung vorne würde ich aber etwas anders verlegen, sonst hast nicht lange Freude an der Totem.
> ...



Der Preis für 2350 Euro ist echt heiß! Hab das speedzone bestellt aber überlege es mir evtl noch anders


----------



## Alpha86 (19. August 2012)

ich find den Rahmen so übergeil..... kann gar nicht mehr weggucken
 noch nen paar lila mädchen teile ran und dann ......


----------



## nailz (21. August 2012)

Der Ruckus-Rahmen sieht echt wahnsinnig heiß aus 

...und da grad von *lila *die Rede war.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. August 2012)

nailz schrieb:


> ...und da grad von *lila *die Rede war.....



Chic geworden!


----------



## nailz (23. August 2012)

Danke, doch es wird noch chicer werden


----------



## Konaschaf (24. August 2012)

Cad2 schrieb:


> Dann will ich mal mein neues Force zeigen. 2011er neongelb (sorry, aber auf fotos kommt die farbe nicht so rüber). Bis jetzt 12,7kg. fährt sich echt gut.



Den Rahmen kenn ich doch....
Hab leider nix mehr von dir gehoert - zufrieden?


----------



## Cad2 (24. August 2012)

Ja voll zufrieden  Bike fährt sich super. Nächste Woche Bike Urlaub in Thüringen 

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## Musel (24. August 2012)

Dann will ich auch mal.
Hier Zwei Bilder von meinem GT Arrowhead Ich hatte eas Damals mal Neu gekauft und dann stand es Jahrelang rum. Jetzt so langsam werde ich wieder mal warm und Reaktiviere mein SchÃ¤tzchen.

Das Bike ist noch im Original zustand von Damals...

btw ich suche fÃ¼r das Bike noch eine Coole Federgabel bis 70â¬ PN an mich ;-)

Bilder:


----------



## Cad2 (24. August 2012)

Cool musel. Den rahmen hab ich auch. Aber als Single Speed mit Slicks aufgebaut

Sent from my Lumia 800 using Board Express


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Musel (25. August 2012)

Ich mag das Alte Bike irgend wie.
Ich kann für das GB eine Rock Shox XC28 Coil TK Gabel für rund 70 Euro bekommen, würdet ihr das machen?


----------



## Cad2 (25. August 2012)

hier nochmal ein foto:


----------



## Maledivo (25. August 2012)

Nach Halbzeit-Inspektion in sauberen Zustand


----------



## Bullfighter (7. September 2012)

Muß hier noch ein Bild nachreichen es gab ein kleines Update an meinem RTS-1 jetzt mit passenden Bremsen und passender Gabel!


----------



## Triturbo (18. September 2012)

Seit 2,5 Jahren nun unverändert im regelmäßigen Einsatz. Nur das vordere Kettenblatt ist durchgebrochen, sonst ist alles noch an seinem Platz


----------



## KONI-DU (19. September 2012)

@Bullfighter

Hat was. Gefällt mir


----------



## Alpha86 (21. September 2012)

ComebackKid82 schrieb:


> Der Preis für 2350 Euro ist echt heiß! Hab das speedzone bestellt aber überlege es mir evtl noch anders


 

Und was haste nun fürn Bock????

<-----ick brauch nen schaltauge, am besten nen grünes oder lila-farbendes


----------



## Cad2 (22. September 2012)

is nicht meins, hab ich heute auf facebook gesehen, finde es aber cool


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Seit 2,5 Jahren nun unverändert im regelmäßigen Einsatz. Nur das vordere Kettenblatt ist durchgebrochen, sonst ist alles noch an seinem Platz



2007er Zaskars sind einfach schön. Hier meins nach dem Wiederaufbau:





Geändert werden noch die Reifen gegen Roro/Rara. Der gute alte IRC Mythos war tubeless leider nicht dicht zu kriegen.


----------



## h0rst99 (24. September 2012)

Schönes Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (24. September 2012)

Ja, ich finde die Rahmen auch genial. Er ist super handlich, fährt sich klasse, und optisch einfach eine Augenweide, deins sieht sehr schnell aus


----------



## TigersClaw (24. September 2012)

Triturbo schrieb:


> ....deins sieht sehr schnell aus



Danke, ist es sicher. Aber der Fahrer lahmt


----------



## Triturbo (24. September 2012)

Das sieht lecker aus ! Trotzdem schade um das 07er. Meins wird wohl auf ewig so bleiben, nur irgendwann nochmal wieder ne Schaltung bekommen.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. September 2012)

Nochmal in freier Wildbahn, und mit neuen Reifen, tubeless montiert:


----------



## Queristmehr (26. September 2012)

so ich war dann letze woche auch mal das radel in die alpen ausführen! war ne klasse sache und einfach ein tolles erlebniss....







in der mitte ganz klein aber das panorama ist schick wie ich finde  










ach bin auch seit ca 3-4 wochen tubeless unterwegs ist ne klasse sache vorallem mit dem niedrigerem mölichen luftdruck


----------



## Lousa (26. September 2012)

Starke Fotos!


----------



## Musel (26. September 2012)

Whow echt cool..
Das Panorama Foto ist echt genial geworden.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Queristmehr (26. September 2012)

alles mit i phone. das panorama ist mit DerManDar gemacht und ansonsten mach ich bilder mit ProCamera kommen auf dem pc echt gut!


----------



## Virus2006 (4. Oktober 2012)

seit einem knappen halben jahr bin ich auch wieder unter den GT fahrern 

angefangen hat es auf einem GT XCR 3000 das ich zu meiner konfirmation bekommen habe....zwischendrin gab es etliche andere bikes und jetzt bin ich wieder bei GT 






hier ein bild mit mir und meinem GT XCR 3000 von damals leider etwas schlechte quali...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstR (4. Oktober 2012)

das letzte Foto vor der kalten Saison








inzwischen leider schon rundum mit Schutzblechen verbaut - muss im Winter in der Stadt zum Büroradlen herhalten 

die guten Räder bleiben wegen Streusalz alle im warmen  -  das billige Avalanche muss leiden.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2012)

Billiges Avalanche? Du bist unwürdig, ein GT zu fahren 

Erst recht wenn ich mir Ritzel und Kette anschauen, schonmal was von Öl gehört?


----------



## FirstR (4. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Billiges Avalanche? Du bist unwürdig, ein GT zu fahren
> 
> Erst recht wenn ich mir Ritzel und Kette anschauen, schonmal was von Öl gehört?




ja, schon billig, wenn ich denke was vor 20 Jahren mein GT Tequesta und Karakoram gekostet haben. 

Kassette is schon getauscht weil ich statt der 11-32 eh ne 11-34 wollte. aber das geht bei dem argen Salz recht schnell mitm Rost - is eh ärgerlich aber wenn das Rad im Winter ein paar Tage in der warmen Tiefgarage im Büro steht kann das Salz fleißig arbeiten...


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Oktober 2012)

Was für ein Prolet
Billig ist das GT bestimmt nicht (ist schließlich ein Markenrad), höchstens günstig.
Da es eine Fox Gabel und Hayes Bremsen hat, war es bestimmt auch nicht das unterste der Modelreihe.


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2012)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Da es eine Fox Gabel und Hayes Bremsen hat, war es bestimmt auch nicht das unterste der Modelreihe.



Bei der Fox stimm ich Dir zu. Hayes ist allerdings fast nur noch Baumarkt-Niveau. Die Stroker Reihe ist der letzte Müll.


----------



## FirstR (4. Oktober 2012)

also was DIESES Rad betrifft nehm ich sogar den Prolet auf mich 

das is das Fake Bike schlechthin - die "FOX" is ne lackierte Suntour XC irgendwas, die "Mavic SLR" sind lackierte Mavic Crossride, das Schaltwerk is auch nur ein Deore Shadow, der Rahmen im Zaskar Team Carbon look is wie schon gesagt nur ein 2010er Avalanche ursprünglich orange-silber-schwarz, Bremsen sind nicht Hayes sondern Shimano BRM-575 die Sonderedition in weiß mit goldenen Hebeln

Sinn der ganzen Aktion war aber falls wer im Radkeller einbricht soll er bitte das billige Faketeil nehmen das ganz nah an der Tür steht und meine guten Bikes in Ruhe lassen 


ich habs aber eh schon vor langer Zeit im "vergewaltige GT Bikes" - Thread gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (4. Oktober 2012)

Harharhar, zu geil. Die Aktion ist Dir auf jeden Fall geglückt, ich bin drauf reingefallen


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch.


----------



## superhorschd (4. Oktober 2012)

Dann zeig ich auch mal das Rad meiner Freundin ...


----------



## cleiende (6. Oktober 2012)

Die Geschichte dazu gibt es hier.

Fertig geworden ist es gestern.
Ein "Resterad", und wie immer bei GT: Leicht ist es nicht.















Playmobilmännchen mit Halterung v 2.0
















Und nachher geht es ab in den Wald.


----------



## tomasius (6. Oktober 2012)

Das ZRX gefällt mir richtig gut!  
Viel Spaß bei deiner Schlammschlacht im Wald. 

Tom


----------



## epic2006 (6. Oktober 2012)

93er Psyclone, repaint.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Oktober 2012)

Boah, ist das Psyclone geil geworden. Astreine Arbeit. Auch die Zusammenstellung gefällt mir.


----------



## tomasius (6. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin sprachlos! 
Tolles Psyclone! 

Tom


----------



## ohneworte (6. Oktober 2012)

Cooles Teil!


----------



## epic2006 (7. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Komplimente! Die Arbeit hat sich denke ich gelohnt, hier nochmal der Link zum Aufbau: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=541796

Und im Nachgang noch die endgültige Version des 91/92er Xizang:

















Den Aufbau gab/gibt´s hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=473310

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. Oktober 2012)

Das ist wahre Hingabe zum Hobby!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

habs ja schon mal im Repaint Thread geschrieben, dass ich den Willen, so nen Repaint zu machen absolut grandios finde.

Darum geht es doch bei den Classic Bikes. Zu fühlen, wie viel Aufwand früher für die Produktion solcher Räder getrieben wurde, weshalb wir sie ja so lieben. Kein Vergleich zu den meisten modernen Rädern.

Auch weil es mal was gaaanz anderes ist als das ewige "ich mach einen Katalog Aufbau" oder "ich kauf mir die teuersten NOS Teile und schraub sie an mein Classic MTB". Das konnt ich nämlich langsam nimmer lesen.

Das hier ist mal echte Hingabe. Und wie gesagt, hab beim Aufräumen vor zwei Tagen die Pauschzeichnungen der Sprenkel wiedergefunden. Bin leider nie dazu gekommen, meine Rahmen oder die Gabeln zu lackieren. Alleine für ne TS Gabel hätte der Lacker hier 150 genommen. Also ist Dein Aufwand gar nicht hoch genug zu bewerten.

Ich hätte allerdings den Vorbau blau gewählt und nen silbernen Lenker verwendet.

Anyway, just gorgeous!!!



epic2006 schrieb:


> 93er Psyclone, repaint.
> 
> Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (7. Oktober 2012)

Super Arbeit und ein super Rad.


----------



## Manni1599 (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, das Psyclone ist wirklich ein Traum!


----------



## epic2006 (8. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Ohne Euch hätte das wahrscheinlich nicht so leicht hingehauen, hinter den Kulissen gab es ja unzählige PNs von verschiedenen Leuten, viel Hintergrundinfo, aber auch technische Unterstützung und Teile, bzw Hilfestellung bei den Decals.

Über den Winter wird es wahrscheinlich ein wieteres GT geben, dass ist aber noch nicht ganz spruchreif.

Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit (der hofft endlich mal zum Treffen 2013 kommen zu können)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Oktober 2012)

Hi,

na jetzt kannste ja fast gar nimmi anders, nachdem Du uns damit den Mund wässrig gemacht hast))

Würd mich freuen!!!!



epic2006 schrieb:


> Auf dann, Gruß, Gerrit (der hofft endlich mal zum Treffen 2013 kommen zu können)


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (10. Oktober 2012)

habe heut dieses rad geschenkt bekommen kann damit nicht viel anfangen werde es durch den winter fahren es ist mir eigl. auch viel zu groß aber was ist das bitte für ein rahmen?


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2012)

hammer psyclone! respekt


----------



## Oscar1 (11. Oktober 2012)

Nachdem meine Freundin ein 28er (passage) bekommen hat, musste ich auch sowas haben.  








GT FlipFlop Vorbau 

Habe neben Zügen und Kool stops, in eine Kassette und Kette investiert. 
Die Kette rutscht immer noch, wenn ich auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt kraftvoll reintrete.  
Ist das KB kaputt oder muss ich die Schaltung besser einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mabsoner (11. Oktober 2012)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Billiges Avalanche? Du bist unwürdig, ein GT zu fahren
> 
> Erst recht wenn ich mir Ritzel und Kette anschauen, schonmal was von Öl gehört?


echt mal . Hol dir doch nen klapprad für den weg zur Arbeit im Bürohohoh


----------



## Mr.Cannondale (11. Oktober 2012)

was könnte ich für mein rad bekommen? oder ist evtl. jemand dran intressiert?
würde auch gegen was anderes tauschen kein plan


----------



## Kruko (14. Oktober 2012)

Noch kein Rad, aber es soll mal eins werden. 

GT Zaskar Race in NOS und noch "build in USA". 









Der Aufbau wird allerdings noch etwas dauern.


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Oktober 2012)

Ist das ein XL? Ist Dir der nicht bissl gross?


----------



## Kruko (14. Oktober 2012)

19,5 Zoll und sollte somit passen.


----------



## killa187 (19. Oktober 2012)

Da ihr gerade drueber redet ...









Hab leider nicht genau hingesehen und nur die aehnlichen Farben bemerkt. GT Heini hat natuerlich den Vorgaenger ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Oktober 2012)

Schönes 2006er Team.

Mein 2007er steht übrigens zum Verkauf. Nähere Infos per PN


----------



## maYbe. (28. Oktober 2012)

=)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1239506

Fury Aloy

Da ich aber verletzungsbedingt ausfalle stehts beim Kumpel im Keller.... aus den Augen aus dem Sinn :-/


----------



## TomBlom (28. Oktober 2012)

Hier also mein Schätzchen, wie es sich in der Herbstsonne ahlt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2012)

Da ich es gerade bei den Klassikern im Wettbewerb gezeigt habe hier auch mal wieder was altes verchromtes.
94er GT Bullet 24":


----------



## bvarnfullagts (3. November 2012)

Just to clarify....Any GT that said "built in the USA" had a frame made in Taiwan with final assembly only (hence built meaning out together) in the US.  Anything that says "Made in the USA" frame was made in the USA.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. November 2012)

Gerade angekommen....damit der Zwerg beim nächsten GT Treffen wenigstens standesgemäß im Weg stehen kann))




DSC00138 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00137 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00131 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Leider ist J's Zwerg ja eher ein Angler, aber vielleicht bringt ihn ja ein Zassi auf die richtige Spur....


----------



## Kruko (6. November 2012)

Ich wünsch viel Spaß beim Aufbau.

Auf das Deine Überzeugungsarbeit beim Regenwurmmörder Früchte trägt.


----------



## cleiende (6. November 2012)

Fein!

16er in blau könnte zum passenden Zeitpunkt in zwei Jahren komplett bereitstehen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. November 2012)

Fein, fein.....

Der Rahmen ist sooo gut in Schuß, am liebsten würd ich ihn ja an die Wand hängen)))

Gut zu wissen, komm auf Dich zurück, wenn er das Fischmorden aufgibt!!

Vielleicht lässt es sich ja kombinieren...auf geilen Trails zum Weiher??

Viele Grüße

peru



cleiende schrieb:


> Fein!
> 
> 16er in blau könnte zum passenden Zeitpunkt in zwei Jahren komplett bereitstehen...


----------



## gt fuchs (6. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gt fuchs (10. November 2012)

so nun mal meine gt s


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. November 2012)

Bin fast Sprachlos. Sehr schöne Sammlung


----------



## gt fuchs (10. November 2012)

ja es geht noch weiter 







fully gekauft 






fully getestet und für nicht gut empfunden wieder verkauft 








carbon für papa 






mtb frau 






mtb tochter






mtb von meinem sohn






bmx von meinem sohn






strand wagen


----------



## MadProetchen (11. November 2012)

dann will ich euch auch mal was zeigen:













nich (sooooo) besonders edel....aber dafür besonders grell



glück auf
der markus


----------



## gt fuchs (12. November 2012)

ja ja das war schon eine wilde zeit aber cool nicht so wie heut nur noch weiß , schwarz , silber  langweilig 

hauptsache gt


----------



## GT97 (20. November 2012)

Hallo GTler,
ich habe mein 97er Avalanche LE (bin Erstbesitzer) nach einigen (acht?) Jahren Winterschlaf wieder reaktiviert. Da die Marshmallows und eine Top-Kappe der original schwarz/roten Judy XC defekt waren, habe ich über das Forum eine 98er Judy SL ohne Elastomere gekauft, einen Satz neue Reifen spendiert und ein bißchen poliert.
Bin ganz happy, dass es wieder fährt 
So sieht es jetzt aus:










Hätte zwar lieber meine schwarz/rote XC dran, aber das gelb passt ganz gut zu den Laufrädern. Sieht besser aus als ich dachte.


----------



## h0rst99 (20. November 2012)

GT97 schrieb:


> Hallo GTler,
> ich habe mein 97er Avalanche LE (bin Erstbesitzer) nach einigen (acht?) Jahren Winterschlaf wieder reaktiviert.


----------



## Lousa (20. November 2012)

sehr fein gemacht!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. November 2012)

gt fuchs schrieb:


> An dem hab ich doch geschraubt als ich noch Mechaniker im Fahrrad konsum war.....
> 
> Ist für dich einfach zu klein, Du sitzt zuuu weit hinterm Tretlager wegen der langen Stütze...das gibt halt ein komisches Fahr- und auch "Tretgefühl"... im Vergleich zu anderen AMs hab ich auf dem Force auch immer das Gefühl, der Federweg wäre zu schnell aufgebraucht...vor allem auch zum Sensor 9r, das sich mit nur 130 mm nach mehr anfühlt...
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (21. November 2012)

peru73 schrieb:


> ... im Vergleich zu anderen AMs hab ich auf dem Force auch immer das Gefühl, der Federweg wäre zu schnell aufgebraucht...vor allem auch zum Sensor 9r, das sich mit nur 130 mm nach mehr anfühlt...



Das liegt am Dämpfer. DAs Sanction geht mit einem guten, passenden Dämpfer (Manitou Evolver, Roco Air) ganz anders. Dürfte beim Force genauso sein. Mit dem MZ (sauber eingestellt!) ist der Federweg gefühlt endlos!
In AM- und Enduro-Bikes mit mehr als 130mm piggylose Dämpfer zu bauen ist eine beknackte Unsitte.


----------



## Queristmehr (21. November 2012)

wie groß bist du denn? fahre bei 192/3 in L ind komme da gut mit parat. ok habe den dämpfer getauscht dhx 5 jetz klappts besser wie mim original rp23


----------



## Rahbari (21. November 2012)

GT97 schrieb:


>


 
Wow - sehr schön! Die Gabel kommt mir bekannt vor.

Ein gelber Flite würde die Balance wiederherstellen. Ist aber auch nicht nötig...


----------



## devil-lime (30. November 2012)

Hier das erste schlechte Handybild von meinem Neuerwerb, danke nochmal an PERU







Na einer Fluid Film Dusche hab ich es mal zusammen gesteckt.
Es kommen noch eine Roox Sattelstütze rein ( schon im Anflug) und irgendwann noch passende Roox-Kurbel und Lenker, falls jemand was loswerden möchte, gern via PM Und eine Paul Kettenführung, ich werde vorn nur ein Blatt fahren, entsprechend dem Einsatzzweck.
Das Psyclone wird mich ab nächstes Frühjahr als Pendler Rad täglich begleiten, ich bin ja von B aufs Land gezogen und habe jetzt schon den ersten Bauchansatz Ich werde die neuralgischen Punkte noch mit Folie abkleben.
Hat jemand einen Tip für passende Folie?

So, dann fehlt nur noch das 93er Zaskar, dann ist die Materialsammlung komplett.
Wenns fertig ist, gibt es auch besserer Bilder.
Schöne Grüße aus dem Dauer-Regen
Karsten


----------



## GeneralMortars (1. Dezember 2012)

*14.5'er Trial Zaskar angelehnt an Hans Rey's Bike von ca. anno 98:*
















Hier gibt es ein Video aus Pacifik Blue in dem er die Schüssel rumlässt:

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExF6dwR2Uyk"]Pacific Blue: Hans Rey 2nd appearance! - YouTube[/nomedia]

Gruß an die GT-Gemeinde!
*


----------



## Tucana (1. Dezember 2012)

Nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (1. Dezember 2012)

So und hier nochmal mein Crosser der eigentlich ein Cruiser ist. 

Der Rahmen ist ein Jetstream (die es mal billig beim ebay gab) 

Neu ist jetzt die Gabel und der komplette LRS 

Am Classic Naben (57/219g) 28 Loch und Ambrosio Schlauchreifenfelgen mit DT Revo (Antriebseite Comp) Reifen sind Conti CX Worlcup (mit Contikitt geklebt) 

Rest ist auch wild gemixt. 

Probefahrt mit dem 1400g LRS steht noch aus. 











 


Cu Danni


----------



## Sauerlandradler (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich wollte ein Zaskar aufbauen, hab aber blöderweise etwas anderes erwischt. Kann mir jemand sagen, um was für einen Rahmen es sich handelt? Da es vermutlich kein Zaskar ist, steht es inklu Lager und Steuersatz zum Verkauf.
Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## oliversen (17. Dezember 2012)

Hier kannst du sicher ein paar Antworten finden

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=207613&highlight=rahmennummern+thread

oliversen


----------



## devil-lime (20. Dezember 2012)

Mein zweites Pendler Rad, es ging vor allem um Funktion.







Und mein anderes, für die Indoor-Rolle umgebaut.






Frohes Fest euch allen.

Jetzt fehlt noch das Zaskar von 93.
Falls jemand einen Rahmen in 19 Zoll übrig hat, bitte melden, Farbe egal, ich verspreche auch, das es bewegt wird


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachten wurde auf heute vorverlegt:

GT Zaskar Carbon Pro 9r 2013





Ein ganz dickes Dankeschön an cyclery.de, das es doch so schnell geklappt hat.

(Bessere Fotos kommen noch. Ich habs nur schnell zusammengesteckt.)


----------



## Cad2 (22. Dezember 2012)

Top Tiger! gefällt mir


----------



## Hasifisch (22. Dezember 2012)

Schönes Teil!


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Dezember 2012)

Prima, das es euch gefällt. Hier noch ein Foto, nach kleinen Änderungen:


----------



## Kruko (22. Dezember 2012)

Schick, Schick.


----------



## Cad2 (23. Dezember 2012)

ohne klickis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (23. Dezember 2012)

Clickies kommen zum Frühjahr drauf. Bei Eis und Schnee lieber mit Bärentatzen.


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Dezember 2012)

Noch ein Foto, endlich in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## Downhill Lucki (28. Dezember 2012)

sehr schön!


----------



## Geronimo85 (1. Januar 2013)

Mein Baby


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2013)

geile Farbe! Wo hast du das her?


----------



## Geronimo85 (1. Januar 2013)

N Händler bei mir aus der Gegend hatte es im Laden stehen...hab mich direkt verliebt !


----------



## Downhill Lucki (1. Januar 2013)

Cool, ja die Farbe ist wirklich der Hammer!


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

bin neu hier und habe nach etwas stöbern diesen Threat entdeckt, was auch ganz gut meinem noch nicht ganz fertiggestelltem Projekt passt. Hier mal ein Paar Bilder.







Es handelt sich um ein 99er Ricochet. Bei mir verfeinert zum Ricochet LE.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Januar 2013)

bin endlich mal dazu gekommen ein aktuelles bild von meinem karakoram elite zu machen.






original is nun nur noch die gabel, sattelklemme und die schrauben in den flaschenhalterösen. steuersatz is ein on one slackset, macht 1 grad flacher in der front, hr-nabe is ne eno -> nochmal flacher. 
vr-nabe is eine suntour xc-pro, 
felgen araya rm-20, 
vorbau syntace f139, 
lenker easton monkey bar low rise (685mm), 
griffe ergon ga1 evo, 
bremshebel paul, 
bremsen avid sd ti, 
booster hinten tektro,
stütze syncros,
sattel bontrager ti,
innenlager dürfte ein bb-un72 sein, definitiv mit 107mm welle,
kurbel ne 180mm xt,
kettenblatt surly 36t,
ritzel is irgendein billiges,
pedale time atac,
hr reifen ein mythos xc II und vr reifen ein minion fr in 2,35" breite.

das rad passt mir besser als meine handschuhe und funktioniert einfach richtig gut. perfekt sozusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Januar 2013)

Du hast mal wieder die Schaltung vergessen


----------



## TomBlom (7. Januar 2013)

Dafür hat er ein nettes Glöckchen unterm Hintern :-D


----------



## Deleted 112231 (7. Januar 2013)

Fetzt nach 'nem 2/3 Jahr in meinem Besitz immernoch. Die Kiste wird nicht langweilig, normalerweise hab ich immer den Drang meine Räder nach einem halben Jahr auszutauschen :-D


----------



## devil-lime (12. Januar 2013)

Mein neues , altes.
Das erste Zusammenstecken, Es soll ein Pendlerrad werden, möglichst bequem, robust und zuverlässig. Getauscht wird noch die Sattelstütze und der Vorbau, falls jemand einen Syncros Cattlehead in poliert 120-130mm 15° übrig hat oder eine schwarze Syncros 26,8, wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Und falls jemand gegen einen 19 Zoll purple Rahmen tauschen will, bin ich auch sehr offen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Schönes We, iss gar nicht so kalt draussen


----------



## goegolo (13. Januar 2013)

Nix hält ewig, nicht einmal ein Zaskar 





Die Naht zwischen Sattelstütze und Oberrohr habe ich vorder- und rückseitig vermutlich heute an einer Wurzel gekillt, obwohl die Stütze ausreichend tief eingesteckt war. Der Rahmen knackte vorher schon eine Weile, was ich auf eine Schweißraupe im Sitzrohr zurückgeführt habe. Schade um den schönen spritzigen Aufbau mit zuletzt noch 9,5 Kg 

Was jetzt: Weiterfahren, wegschmeißen oder zur Stadtschlampe degradieren?


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

Ist das der von mir gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goegolo (13. Januar 2013)

Jup, liegt aber am Material und nicht am Vorbesitzer


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

Schon klar. Schade um den Rahmen.


----------



## goegolo (13. Januar 2013)

Du sagst es, die Geometrie hat einfach wunderbar gepasst. Es stehen zwar genug Bikes herum, aber im Winter mag ich meine Fullies nicht fahren bei dem ganzen Salzschmodder auf den Straßen.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte noch ein Zaskar, allerdings eine Nummer grösser


----------



## cleiende (13. Januar 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> ...aber im Winter mag ich meine Fullies nicht fahren bei dem ganzen Salzschmodder auf den Straßen.



Halte ich auch so, aber das Salz tut dem Zaskar aber auch nicht gut. Schön saubermachen, sonst werden die fleckig. Gut, bei dem ist es egal, das taugt nur noch für die Wand.


----------



## goegolo (13. Januar 2013)

@TigersClaw: Danke für Dein Angebot. Da ich nicht mehr in die Höhe wachse bleibe ich vorerst bei der Größe 
 @cleiende: Das wurde auch vorher nicht fleckig, da die Oberfläche 2003 nur noch gebürstet und lackiert wurde.


----------



## Ega (14. Januar 2013)

Seit letztem We isses meins


----------



## Downhill Lucki (14. Januar 2013)

vielleicht ein bisschen unvorteilhaft fotographiert!


----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2013)

Netter Baum


----------



## Ega (14. Januar 2013)

*gg*
Eins müßte ich noch haben, allerdings noch im Laden ^^

Am We kommen mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (22. Januar 2013)




----------



## Tucana (22. Januar 2013)

Und ein kleiner Vorgeschmack:


----------



## qimanfaya (25. Januar 2013)

Seit zwei Stunden bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines nagelneuen GT Zaskar





Okay, die Farbe haette ich wohl anders waehlen muessen. Hier ist viel roter Sand und Staub, aber so nah am Meer muss ich das Teil ohnehin nach jeder Ausfahrt einmal mit dem Gartenschlauch abduschen...
BTW, ausser dass ich bislang alle drei bis vier Monate neue Bremsbacken brauchte hat das trotz gegenteiliger Aussagen anderer Biker meinen Bikes/Bremsen nicht geschadet. Any comments?


----------



## KONI-DU (25. Januar 2013)

....ich finde es sieht klasse aus 
Sattel ist nicht so mein Fall, aber passt zum Gesamten.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2013)

Sehr schön. Ich fahre ja nu auch seit ein paar Wochen ein Zaskar 9r und es ist einfach genial. Meins wiegt übrigens aktuell nur noch 9.96 kg


----------



## qimanfaya (25. Januar 2013)

Koni-Du:
Naja, Sattel ...  ich muss ohnehin einfach mal sehen, wie er sich auf Dauer aunfuehlt. 
TigersClaw: Muss mal wiegen. Es ist gefuehlt leichter als mein altes (geklautes) TKX. Aber ich schleppe ohnehin massig Werkzeug und Wasser fuer meine Kunden immer mit mir rum. Daher ist das nicht unbedingt ein Thema fuer mich. Ich fahre keine Rennen sondern veranstalte MTB Touren.
Das Teil wird im Dauereinsatz sein. Mein Maximum war letztes Jahr 110 km pro Tag. und 70 war im August das Minimum.


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2013)

Ordentliches Pensum. Wie gefällt Dir der Aspen? Ich finde er rollt sehr gut und hat trotzdem genug Grip, genialer Reifen.


----------



## qimanfaya (25. Januar 2013)

Claw: ja, das Pensum war schon fast too much. Der Reifen ist zweifellos gut, aber fuer das was ich hier mache (viel grober Schotter und Steine in Kopfgroesse gemischt mit sehr sandigem Untergrund) brauche ich grobstolligere Reifen.
Ich fahre die beiden jetzt einfach runter und dann kommt da wieder was anderes drauf.  Acht Wochen, wenn es gut laeuft. (-;


----------



## TigersClaw (25. Januar 2013)

Die Facebook-Gruppe ist eine lokake Gruppe, dort kommen nur Leute rein die aktiv mit uns radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qimanfaya (25. Januar 2013)

Claw: Dann muesst Ihr halt mal hier einen Bike-Urlaub machen (-; Lanzarote ist geil.
Allerdings sagen die meisten Leute, dass man hier die km und die HM mit zwei multiplizieren muss. Andererseits kann man gar nicht allzu viele HM machen weil es keine wirklich hohen Berge hier gibt. Aber der Untergrund zaehlt halt doppelt und die Spassabfahrten sind grandios.


----------



## Tucana (25. Januar 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Könnt Ihr das per PN besprechen? Hier gehts darum, dass man seine bikes zeigt 

Danke!


----------



## mani.r (27. Januar 2013)

So, nach langem hin und her, da mir die Geo der Zaskar 100 auf Anhieb nicht gepasst hat, wollte ich wieder das Zaskar als Hardtail haben.
Rückenschmerzen und das in meinem jungen Alter 

Am Freitag hatte ich dann die Idee mal Offsetbuchsen zu probieren um den Sitzwinkel etwas steiler zu bekommen.
Nach der ersten Probefahrt muss ich sagen - endlich passt es. Offsetbuchsen, Straffes Fahrwerk und 40mm Vorbau lassen mich wieder Spaß am Zaskar haben.

11,2 kg sind auch Ok.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. Januar 2013)

Die Farbkombi sieht einfach nur gut aus. Das starre 9r Zaskar von 2012 hatte ich erst so im Blick. Das 2013er ist es nur wegen der etwas besseren Austattung geworden. Viel Spass damit.


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Januar 2013)

Geniale Optik! Hoffe, dass es deinem Rücken damit besser geht. Wäre schade ums Zaskar 100.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (29. Januar 2013)

echt schönes Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triturbo (29. Januar 2013)

Schick! Alle Beide!


----------



## goegolo (30. Januar 2013)

Vorweg: mein GT LTS dh war vor Jahren zuletzt als eine Art Tourer aufgebaut, wobei die Kettenblätter vorne nicht schaltbar waren und später durch eine Kettenführung ersetzt wurden. 




Nachdem der Zerstörung meines Hardtailrahmens dachte ich der KING Steuersatz passt doch zu diesem Rahmen, der seit geraumer Zeit die Wand schmückt. Eine andere Gabel, Laufräder und anderes lagen auch noch herum, also habe ich in den letzten Tagen probehalber ein paar Komponenten zusammen gesteckt. 

















Ich bin mir unschlüssig, ob das in die richtige Richtung geht?! Der Laufradsatz taugt sowohl für Felgen- als auch Scheibenbremsen, die Felgen sind aber nahezu neuwertig. Für den Rahmen habe ich sowohl einen A2Z als auch einen betd Scheibenbremsadapter. Der Erste funktioniert suboptimal und sieht nicht wirklich toll aus, für den Zweiten müsste ich gleich zwei Löcher in das Ausfallende bohren. Die Geometrie mit der 85mm Gabel passt und entspricht der original verbauten Judy DH, lange Oberrohre und kurze Vorbauten sind ja eh gerade wieder in Mode. Allerdings ist der Lenkwinkel arg flach, so dass das Rad in der Ebene beim Bremsen kräftig über das Vorderrad schiebt, von dem ultralangem Radstand ganz zu schweigen...


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Februar 2013)

Hey Folks! 
Mal wieder ein kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir. Die Räder werden noch alle artgerecht bewegt, nur die Bewegung hier im Forum und das Basteln kommen leider momentan viel zu kurz. Aber das wird sicher auch wieder anders. Ich hoffe, es geht euch allen gut und hoffe ebenso, dass ich möglichst viele von euch dieses Jahr wiedersehe!


----------



## TigersClaw (2. Februar 2013)

Nette Wand haste da


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2013)

Verschoben in Unsere GTs im Einsatz.


----------



## ohneworte (3. Februar 2013)

Hätte auch prima hier hinein gepasst.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=165376&page=123


----------



## TigersClaw (3. Februar 2013)

Da sollte es eigentlich auch hin. Danke für den Hinweis. Habs hier gelöscht.


----------



## Oscar1 (9. Februar 2013)

Das Backwoods jetzt mit neuer Bremse und neuem Sattel.


----------



## Ega (9. Februar 2013)

Endlich in Action ^^


----------



## napo (10. Februar 2013)

ahoi

frisch Umgebaut, poliert und neu beklebt ... jetzt darf es wieder in die Wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Gefällt mr gut Dein Bike!


----------



## ohneworte (10. Februar 2013)

Ega schrieb:


> Endlich in Action ^^
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 245622



Und die Kiste ist einfach Porno!(Bikeporno)


----------



## joines (16. Februar 2013)

Baue gerade das Xizang um. Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Reifen wurden gewechselt, der Rahmen stundenlang poliert. Leider bis jetzt ohne das richtige Ergebnis. Hatte damals mit Scotchbrite den Rahmen behandelt, was ein großer Fehler war. Die Riefen lassen sich nur schwer wieder rauspolieren. Konsequenz: Schleifvlies, Poliermittel und viel Muskelschmalz als Nacharbeit heute. 
Lenker und eine Reifenalternative (Skinwalls) sind noch unterwegs. Mal sehen, das Wetter lässt mir scheinbar noch genug Zeit für Überlegungen und weitere Umbauten.


----------



## Leganetti (18. Februar 2013)

Wow, Schöner Rahmen!! ich suche lange dass gleiche für mich... aber leide noch nicht gefunden... Viel spass

Miguel


----------



## maxl111 (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

möchte auch kurz mein neues GT vorstellen. Es handelt sich um ein Zaskar 9R pro mit einigen kleinen Änderungen:

- Lenker Bontrager Carbon low rize mit 720mm
- Laufräder mit ZTR Crest Felgen mit vorne Tune MK Nabe und hinten DT 
  Nabe
- Federgabel Revelation XX mit 110/140mm Federweg und 20mm Achse

Erst Ausfahrt folgt noch, werde berichten...


----------



## Kruko (18. Februar 2013)

maxl111 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> möchte auch kurz mein neues GT vorstellen. Es handelt sich um ein Zaskar 9R pro mit einigen kleinen Änderungen:
> 
> ...



Na dann mal herzlich willkommen und viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## ohneworte (18. Februar 2013)

Die Farbe vom Zaskar ist sehr lecker!


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (18. Februar 2013)

joines schrieb:


> Baue gerade das Xizang um. Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Reifen wurden gewechselt, der Rahmen stundenlang poliert. Leider bis jetzt ohne das richtige Ergebnis. Hatte damals mit Scotchbrite den Rahmen behandelt, was ein großer Fehler war. Die Riefen lassen sich nur schwer wieder rauspolieren. Konsequenz: Schleifvlies, Poliermittel und viel Muskelschmalz als Nacharbeit heute.
> Lenker und eine Reifenalternative (Skinwalls) sind noch unterwegs. Mal sehen, das Wetter lässt mir scheinbar noch genug Zeit für Überlegungen und weitere Umbauten.


Sehr schöner Aufbau und sehr exklusiv ausschauende Gabel. Ist das eine Pace?


----------



## napo (22. Februar 2013)

Nun wird es immer weniger Retro, aber man muß ja mit der zeit gehen... Lg 

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joines (24. Februar 2013)

Heute (vorerst) fertig geworden. Skinwalls mit XTR 950 passt zwar zeitlich zwar nicht ganz, aber was solls


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2013)

geiles rad, schön fotografiert


----------



## TigersClaw (24. Februar 2013)

Sehr genial. Eins der schönsten klassischen GTs hier. 

Ich bin kein Fan von klassischem "Gelumpe", aber bei so einem Xizang werde ich bestimmt irgendwann schwach.


----------



## Deleted 195305 (24. Februar 2013)

Mein erstes MTB. Ist wohl ein 91er Modell, gekauft 92.

Im Grunde original. Die Exage U-brake hatte sich verabschiedet und wurde gegen Salt getauscht. Außerdem DX Shifter/Bremshebel.

EDIT: Ach so, den Vorbau hatte ich mit dem vom MT Racing meines Vaters getauscht, da er den kürzeren haben wollte und umgekehrt.


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Februar 2013)

Neuzugang!

Kann mir jemand sagen um welches RTS es sich handelt (1,2 o. 3)? Auf dem Oberrohr steht nur RTS ohne Zahl. In den GT Katalogen habe ich diese Art der Beschriftung nicht gefunden. Die Ausstattung ist wie folgt: Mag 21 mit Long Travel Kit, Schaltung LX; Bremsen XT-V Bracke; Lenker, Sattelstütze, Vorbau ohne Label; Laut Verkäufer soll es aus dem Jahr 96 sein und damals 4400,- DM gekostet haben.

Danke für Hinweise!


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2013)

Das dürfte ein RTS1 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (26. Februar 2013)

Sicher??? 
Ich denke das RTS 1 hatte eher XTR, das RTS 3 STX!!! Die Ausstattung LX/XT Mix passt eher auf RTS 2. Hat es evtl. auch ein Rahmenkit damals gegeben?


----------



## TigersClaw (26. Februar 2013)

Das RTS3 hatte imho einen Stahl-Hinterbau, und der war schwarz lackiert.


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Februar 2013)

Dann würde ja meine Tendenz stimmen (RTS 2), weil RTS 1 mit XTR und RTS 3 mit schwarzem Stahlhinterbau.


----------



## lyteka (26. Februar 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das RTS3 hatte imho einen Stahl-Hinterbau, und der war schwarz lackiert.



Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...
1996 gab es wohl auch RTS 3 mit Alu-Hinterbau
Schaust du hier: http://go.mtb-news.de/redir/clickGa...www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259294
Nur würde dann die Mag 21 nicht ganz zum Baujahr passen und 
der Dämpfer war auch nicht im 3er RTS verbaut...
Vielleicht ist es auch ein Rahmen mit Teilemix?!


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2013)

lyteka schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher...
> 1996 gab es wohl auch RTS 3 mit Alu-Hinterbau
> Schaust du hier: http://go.mtb-news.de/redir/clickGa...www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=259294
> Nur würde dann die Mag 21 nicht ganz zum Baujahr passen und
> ...



Sehe ich auch so. Die Rahmennummer könnte etwas mehr Licht in die Dunkelheit bringen.


----------



## DeepStar23 (26. Februar 2013)

geile Kiste!! 

Aber mit der radialen aufspeichung wäre ich vorsichtig.. 

Glaube nicht das die Naben dafür ausgelegt waren. Habe schon mehrere Ringle-Naben mit kaputten Flasch in der Hand und die waren gekreuzt eingespeicht..  



joines schrieb:


> Heute (vorerst) fertig geworden. Skinwalls mit XTR 950 passt zwar zeitlich zwar nicht ganz, aber was solls


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Februar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die Rahmennummer konnte etwas mehr licht in du Dunkelheit bringen.


 
Die Rahmennummer kann ich heute Abend posten.


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Februar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Die Rahmennummer konnte etwas mehr licht in du Dunkelheit bringen.


 
Die Rahmennummer lautet: 009941704 RTS 16


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2013)

Sollte 9 KW 1994 produziert worden sein. Da kein Buchstabe in der Nummer ist, handelt es sich um einen RTS1 oder Team RTS. Den Team RTS hat es als Rahmenkit gegeben. Beide hatten eine Aluschwinge. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.  Rahmenmaterial ist 6061


----------



## joines (26. Februar 2013)

DeepStar23 schrieb:


> geile Kiste!!
> 
> Aber mit der radialen aufspeichung wäre ich vorsichtig..
> 
> Glaube nicht das die Naben dafür ausgelegt waren. Habe schon mehrere Ringle-Naben mit kaputten Flasch in der Hand und die waren gekreuzt eingespeicht..



Weiß ich mittlerweile, danke. Ist die nächste Baustelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storck-riesen (27. Februar 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Sollte 9 KW 1994 produziert worden sein. Da kein Buchstabe in der Nummer ist, handelt es sich um einen RTS1 oder Team RTS. Den Team RTS hat es als Rahmenkit gegeben. Beide hatten eine Aluschwinge. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.  Rahmenmaterial ist 6061


 
Danke für die Info!  Hab mir gerade nochmal die Kataloge angeschaut. 94' ziger Modell RTS Team oder RTS 1 macht Sinn. Noleen Piggypack Dämpfer und Rock Shox Mag 21 Long Travel stimmen ja. Das 95 Team hatte laut Katalog eine Judy. Wahrscheinlich hat der Vorbesitzer doch an der Ausstattung etwas verändert.

Und dann hab ich gleich noch Fragen zum Dämpfer, da es mein erstes Fully ist:

1.) mit der Rändelmutter erhöhe ich doch die Vorspannung der Feder und ändere damit das Ansprechverhalten --> richtig?
2.) seitlich am Dämpfer befindet sich eine kleiner Drehknopf --> kann ich damit die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit varrieren?
3.) da das Rad angeblich fast 10Jahre gestanden hat würde ich evtl mal das Öl wechseln --> kann mir jemand dazu Infos geben (wieviel Öl kommt rein, welches Öl, ...)

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> ...
> 1.) mit der Rändelmutter erhöhe ich doch die Vorspannung der Feder und ändere damit das Ansprechverhalten --> richtig?
> 2.) seitlich am Dämpfer befindet sich eine kleiner Drehknopf --> kann ich damit die Ausfedergeschwindigkeit varrieren?...



Ich kenne jetzt diesen Dämpfer nicht, aber generell passt du mit der Vorspannung in einem engen Rahmen die Federkraft ein, kannst also den Dämpfer auf dein Gewicht und deine Vorlieben (weicher/härter) einstellen. Das wirkt sich auch auf das "Ansprechen" aus, wenn zu hart oder zu weich gefahren wird. Wenn du aber größerer Änderungen brauchst, musst du die Feder selbst wechseln, also wenn du jetzt zum Beispiel eine Feder für 65kg verbaut hast aber selbst 80kg wiegst.
Wenn für den Rebound nur ein Regler vorhanden ist, stellst du normalerweise die Dämpfung global ein, also eine Änderung für Ein- _und_ Ausfedern.
Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn bei dem Dämpfer alles anders ist...


----------



## storck-riesen (27. Februar 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wenn für den Rebound nur ein Regler vorhanden ist, stellst du normalerweise die Dämpfung global ein, also eine Änderung für Ein- _und_ Ausfedern.
> Würde mich sehr wundern, wenn bei dem Dämpfer alles anders ist...


 
Naja, Bike und Dämpfer sind ja mittlerweile schon knapp 20 Jahre alt!


----------



## Hasifisch (27. Februar 2013)

storck-riesen schrieb:


> Naja, Bike und Dämpfer sind ja mittlerweile schon knapp 20 Jahre alt!



Ich weiß, trotzdem sollte es generell zutreffen, rein physikalisch und logisch. Ich würde es an deiner Stelle einfach ausprobieren, kaputt machen kannst du nix. Stell den Drehschalter für die Dämpfung(?) auf Anschlag max. gedämpft, wenn der Dämpfer okay ist. kannst du dich mit Gewicht auf den Sattel lehnen und beim schnellen Loslassen sollte der Hinterbau sichtbar verzögert ausfedern. Jetzt drehst du in kleinen Schritten sol oft mit immer schön Testen am Regler, bis du dort bist, wo das Verzögern gerade noch zu sehen ist. Dann hast du schon mal ein Grundsetup der Dämpfung.
Mit der Feder sollte es so sein, das bei den max. Kräften, die du dem Bike bewusst antust (Sprünge, Drops, Kompressionen, Schläge durch Unebenheiten?) fast bei maximaler Federung bist, also nur noch einen kleinen ungenutzten Restfederweg als Reserve besitzt. Die alten Dämpfer sind übrigens nicht wie heute auf einen bestimmten Sag (Negativ.Federweg) ausgelegt, daran kann man sich nicht orientieren. Sie wurden eher als Komfort-Element zum ausbügeln grober Ar***tritte gesehen...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (27. Februar 2013)

ZR1 aus einer ungewöhnlichen Perspektive:







Wahrscheinlich durch die Kombination aus 10 Jahre altem Carbonschaft+Umfaller in den Grasstreifen passiert. 
Kanns aber nicht genau sagen ob das nicht vorher schon da war, Drehmomente wurden jedenfalls beachtet und nur mit 3mm Spacer über dem Vorbau gefahren. So ein Mist...


----------



## HorstSt (28. Februar 2013)

Mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike war ein GT Pantera. Seither werde ich immer ganz unruhig, wenn ich GT Alu-Bikes finde. Jetzt fand ich ein Angebot: ein Arrowhead für 40 EUR. Ich bin hingefahren und hatte eigentlich einen totalen Müllhaufen erwartet. Irrtum: Das Ding ist erkennbar ein paar Mal durch den Matsch gefahren, hatte aber ansonsten offenbar nur im Keller rumgestanden. Hier erst mal die Ausgangsbasis:




Außer ein paar Kratzerchen nichts zu meckern. Nach ein bisschen Putzen und Kosmetik zeigte die erste Probefahrt: Schnäpple gmacht.

Mein Pantera habe ich allerdings wertiger in Erinnenrung. Der Rahmen des Arrowhead dürfte ähnlich sein, aber die Komponenten (Sollten eigentlich original sein.) sind keineswegs Spitzenklasse, Aber trotzdem ein schöner, ehrlicher Klassiker.

Neue Griffe müssen noch dran, ein bisschen was einstellen - das war's. Mittlerweile finde ich auch das Blau ziemlich geil.

Fotos vom Endzustand gibt's am Wochenende.

Horst


----------



## colombo (2. März 2013)

@ HorstST
Der Preis für den Rahmen ist echt ok, die Teile sind aber wirklich absolute Einstiegsklasse, eher für den Bahnhof(bezieht sich auf die Anbauteile).


Habe gerade mal mein Zaskar zusammen gesteckt. Schwanke noch zwischen PBone und Mosso. Die Mosso baut allerdings recht hoch, ist aber auch 200g leichter als die PBone . Leider kommt das auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüber. Die Auflagefläche für den Konus ist bei der Mosso darüber hinaus auch sehr groß und passt optisch nicht so richtig.

Gruss, Stefan

Mosso





PBone


----------



## h0rst99 (2. März 2013)

Mosso, ganz klar !


----------



## HorstSt (2. März 2013)

colombo @ Jaja, die Anbauteile sind kurz vor Baumarkt. Sowas hat der Rahmen eigentlich nicht verdient. Aus Originalitätsgründen werde ich es aber so lassen. Es fährt sich eigentliich gut, aber zwischen XT und diesem Gerödel liegen natürlich Welten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadProetchen (2. März 2013)

colombo schrieb:


> ....
> Habe gerade mal mein Zaskar zusammen gesteckt. Schwanke noch zwischen PBone und Mosso. Die Mosso baut allerdings recht hoch, ist aber auch 200g leichter als die PBone . Leider kommt das auf den Bildern nicht so gut rüber. Die Auflagefläche für den Konus ist bei der Mosso darüber hinaus auch sehr groß und passt optisch nicht so richtig.
> 
> Gruss, Stefan



geht beides leider gar nich...sorry

aber verschiedene menschen haben halt verschiedene geschmäcker
...was grundsätzlich auch gut so is


----------



## colombo (2. März 2013)

MadProetchen schrieb:


> geht beides leider gar nich...sorry
> 
> aber verschiedene menschen haben halt verschiedene geschmäcker
> ...was grundsätzlich auch gut so is



Ich finde die dünnen Bologna Gabeln passen für einen Alurahmen nicht so recht. Habe jetzt mal eine gebürstete PBone versucht und die schaut nen Tick besser aus.


----------



## MadProetchen (2. März 2013)

och das schwarz find ich gar nich sooo schlecht...
kommt auf die restlichen teile an

ich finde die bologna is ein muss....

is natürlich auch eine frage der verfügbarkeit
mmn....baut die pbone auch zu hoch
kann aber auch täuschen

trotzdem viel spass an dem teil
glück auf
der markus


----------



## versus (2. März 2013)

@colombo: aber sowas von p-bone ! ! !

die kombi p-one/zaskar kann ja schon fast als klassisch bezeichnet werden. inzwischen ist das ja sogar eine echte verwandtschaft.

sind die teile eigentlich angekommen?


----------



## h0rst99 (2. März 2013)

... mir wäre das Oberrohr mit der PBone 'zu waagerecht'.


----------



## cleiende (2. März 2013)

Aber 110% P-Bone, die ist sowas von passend. Mosso geht mal gar nicht oder willst Du Chopper fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. März 2013)

versus schrieb:


> die kombi p-one/zaskar kann ja schon fast als klassisch bezeichnet werden.



q. e. d.  



cleiende schrieb:


>


----------



## Deleted61137 (3. März 2013)

...oder ne Pepperoni!? Passt eigentlich auch ganz gut finde ich.


----------



## colombo (3. März 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> ... mir wäre das Oberrohr mit der PBone 'zu waagerecht'.



Das sollte noch einen Tick höher kommen wenn ein Steuersatz verbaut ist.

  @versus
Vielen Dank, alles gut angekommen. Das geplante Projekt(Klein) werde ich allerdings wieder aufgeben. Rahmen ist einfach zu klein.

Es wird eine PBONE .


----------



## versus (3. März 2013)

colombo schrieb:


> @versus
> Vielen Dank, alles gut angekommen. Das geplante Projekt(Klein) werde ich allerdings wieder aufgeben. Rahmen ist einfach zu klein.
> 
> Es wird eine PBONE .



zweimal 

die p-bone wollte ich immer polieren und da dran machen 




GT_wb_zaskar94_seite von ver.sus auf Flickr




GT_wb_zaskar94_wunsch2 von ver.sus auf Flickr

aber wegen platzmangels habe ich das inzwischen verkauft


----------



## Tucana (3. März 2013)

Wieso keine GT Gabel?


----------



## versus (3. März 2013)

weil die in meinen augen zum zaskar zu dünn sind und mir die gerade p-bone sehr viel besser gefällt.


----------



## Tucana (3. März 2013)

So eine 1993er GT (Spinner) Gabel ist recht dick. 

Daneben ein 130mm Syncros Cattleprod Vorbau (recht dick).


----------



## Tucana (3. März 2013)




----------



## napo (3. März 2013)

Hatte für einen Kunden die Ritchey Carbon Gabel in sein Zaskar verbaut sah auch sehr stimmig aus und das Ding ist auch sehr leicht, das einzige ist halt der Werkstoff der nicht wirklich aus diesem Zeitalter stammt  

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7000


----------



## h0rst99 (3. März 2013)

napo schrieb:


> Hatte für einen Kunden die Ritchey Carbon Gabel in sein Zaskar verbaut sah auch sehr stimmig aus und das Ding ist auch sehr leicht, das einzige ist halt der Werkstoff der nicht wirklich aus diesem Zeitalter stammt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. März 2013)

ich war heute bei schönstem sonnenschein mal wieder damit unterwegs. richtig biken darf ich noch nicht, aber in der sonne rumrollen war auch schon mal was.




lightning_20130303_01 von ver.sus auf Flickr




lightning_20130303_02 von ver.sus auf Flickr

die verrutschte bremsleitung habe ich erst nach den fotos bemerkt...


----------



## h0rst99 (3. März 2013)

... traumhaft schön


----------



## napo (3. März 2013)

wirklich ein Traum Bike und schöne Bilder


----------



## Tucana (3. März 2013)




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. März 2013)

Sehr schönes Avalanche, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## helgebernd (4. März 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe zwar alles falsch gemacht wie;
- Xizang aus Taiwan!! mit gebogenem Unterrohr gekauft, anstatt Original aus USA 
- Komponentenhersteller gemixt (Sram, Shimano)
- Rennradumwerfer genommen anstatt den zur Gruppe passenden
- häßliche, teure Lefty eingebaut, die keinerlei Vorteile gegenüber anderen Gabeln hat
- schwer zu beschleunigende 29er Räder mit Schlauch eingebaut
- Ventilkappen
- billigsten Carbonlenker verbaut den ich finden konnte, anstatt Qualitätsware
-.....

...dennoch muss ich sagen, dass ich sowas von zufrieden bin mit dem Fahrgefühl und der Optik, dass mir die Nörgeler am Arsch vorbei gehen  
Es ist ein Riesen Sprung von meinem Zaskar----->Zaskar "Re-Issue"----> Xizang 9r


















Grüße


----------



## h0rst99 (4. März 2013)

Geil !!


----------



## cleiende (4. März 2013)

Wenn Trekkingrad dann so (okay, die Lefty.....)


----------



## Hasifisch (5. März 2013)

helgebernd schrieb:


> ...



Wofür ist der RS Poploc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helgebernd (5. März 2013)

Hasifisch schrieb:


> Wofür ist der RS Poploc?



Zum Gabel blockieren.


----------



## GTdanni (5. März 2013)

helgebernd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe zwar alles falsch gemacht wie;
> - Xizang aus Taiwan!! mit gebogenem Unterrohr gekauft, anstatt Original aus USA
> ...





Du hast den Specialized Kettenstrebenschutz vergessen... 

Schönes Rad aber. 

Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2013)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Du hast den Specialized Kettenstrebenschutz vergessen...
> 
> Schönes Rad aber.
> 
> Cu Danni



Der ist ja noch kein Fehler. Der Fehler ist ihn nicht mit Stempeltinte komplett schwarz gefärbt zu haben.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. März 2013)

helgebernd schrieb:


> ...dennoch muss ich sagen, dass ich sowas von zufrieden bin mit dem Fahrgefühl und der Optik, dass mir die Nörgeler am Arsch vorbei gehen  ...



Mir gefallen sowohl Dein Rad, als auch Deine Einstellung


----------



## helgebernd (6. März 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Der ist ja noch kein Fehler. Der Fehler ist ihn nicht mit Stempeltinte komplett schwarz gefärbt zu haben.



Die Einwände sind natürlich berechtigt und in weiser Vorraussicht auf den anstehenden Verriss hier, habe ich den Schriftzug mit Edding übermalt. Nur war die Sonne zu stark und der Edding zu schwach fürs Foto


----------



## Kruko (6. März 2013)

helgebernd schrieb:


>



Mir gefällt es. Die Lefty ist von ihrer Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben. So langsam gewöhne ich mich auch sowohl an den Anblick der Gabel als auch an das gebogene Unterrohr am Xizang. Ich will die Lefty zumindest nicht mehr missen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (6. März 2013)

Sollte eigentlich mal 'ne Stadtschlampe werden - aber ich seh's schon kommen, das wird nix!!


----------



## helgebernd (6. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es. Die Lefty ist von ihrer Funktion über jeden Zweifel erhaben. So langsam gewöhne ich mich auch sowohl an den Anblick der Gabel als auch an das gebogene Unterrohr am Xizang. Ich will die Lefty zumindest nicht mehr missen. Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Teil.



Danke, das geht mir genauso. Das gebogene Unterrohr nehme ich garnicht mehr wahr, das hatte irgendein anderes Rad von früher auch. Da habe ich es wegen der Bewegungsfreiheit der normalen Teleskopgabel akzeptieren müssen. Nun ist es mir einfach egal und der Fahrspass steht im Fordergrund...


----------



## Raze (9. März 2013)

@ helgebernd

Hallo,

Du hast ein schönes Bike aufgebaut, ein Freund von mir hat das ähnlich gelöst.

Könntest Du noch bitte ein Bild von der Adapterlösung an der Lefty einstellen und die Rahmengröße nennen.

Danke und viel Spaß beim Fahren

raze


----------



## helgebernd (9. März 2013)

Raze schrieb:


> @ helgebernd
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ...



Rahmengröße ist "L"


----------



## versus (10. März 2013)

nach wie vor finde ich das neue xizang vor allem mit 29" einen richtig schritt von gt. das ur sieht man leider inzwischen an vielen rahmen und hat technisch sicher auch seine gründe.

komponentenmix hat mich noch nie gestört, taiwantitan sowieso nicht (siehe post 2752) und an lefties habe ich mich auch gewöhnt. die silberne thomson ist eigentlich das einzige was mich stört und die hast du noch nicht mal erwähnt 

schönes rad!


----------



## Raze (10. März 2013)

@ helgebernd 

Schönen Sonntag

raze


----------



## mzaskar (10. März 2013)

colombo schrieb:


> @ HorstST
> Der Preis für den Rahmen ist echt ok, die Teile sind aber wirklich absolute Einstiegsklasse, eher für den Bahnhof(bezieht sich auf die Anbauteile).
> 
> 
> ...



Nimm di Mosso und gibt die P-Bone mir


----------



## GT-Sassy (11. März 2013)

Ich schulde Euch ja noch die Bilder meiner neusten Errungenschaft, wie sollte es anders sein aus den 80´.

Ein 1986 GT BMX Cruiser mit 26" Laufrädern, sollte ein Pacific Flyer sein.
Bin jetzt noch auf der Suche nach original Kurbel und Vorbau, sowie nach den Decals.

Genug geschwaffelt, Bilder:


----------



## mcsonnenschein (11. März 2013)

17,06kg


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (11. März 2013)

Sabber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Downhill Lucki (11. März 2013)

gefällt mir auch richtig richtig gut!  bald poste ich meines auch mal!


----------



## Rodeodave (12. März 2013)




----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (12. März 2013)

So erstmal die neuen Raketen-Ronnies+Schwalbe XXlight-Schläuche drauf gezogen und schon ist der Bock gleich wieder 300g leichter. Rollwiderstand und Grip sind einem harmonischen Verhältnis, so dass man ordentlich im Schlamm herumwühlen kann.


----------



## goegolo (13. März 2013)

Schick, was sind denn das für monströse Felgen?


----------



## Rodeodave (13. März 2013)

Planet X Downhill/Trial Felgen, knapp 40mm breit. Gar nicht so schwer wie man meinen würde, und echt solide.

Hier noch eins:






Sollt sich jemand fragen, der Adapter für die hintere Scheibenbremse ist von BETD und passt wirklich auf den mm genau. Leider nicht ganz billig.
Die 185er Disc passt gerade so hinten rein


----------



## Tucana (13. März 2013)

gefällt mir gut. Hab die selben GT Pedale. 1998er Rahmen?


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (13. März 2013)

So erstmal die neuen Raketen-Ronnies+XXlight-Schläche raufgezogen und schon ist der Bock wieder 300g leichter.


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2013)

Gt Karakoram 1992






Tom


----------



## Kruko (15. März 2013)

@ Tom

Mal wieder ein MTB??

Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (15. März 2013)

Mein Erstes!


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. März 2013)

Schickes Teil!
Hatte ja auch erst überlegt, aber ist für mich zu neu


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (17. März 2013)

So erstmal die neuen Raketen-Ronnies+Schwalbe XXlight-Schläuche raufgezogen und schon ist der Bock wieder rund 300g leichter.


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. März 2013)

Hier mein momentanes Winterrad, ein 89`Outpost mit kompletter Shimano Exage-Mountain Schaltung.


----------



## tomasius (27. März 2013)

Das ist doch viel zu schade für den Winter! 

Tom


----------



## HorstSt (27. März 2013)

Ich wundere mich gerade wegen des GT-untypischen Rahmens ohne "Kreuz" . . .
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (27. März 2013)

Triple Triangle gab es erst im Jahrgang darauf....


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. März 2013)

Zumindest beim Outpost. Das Avalanche hatte bereits ab 87 Triple Triagle, das Karakoram ab 88.


----------



## Manni1599 (28. März 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Zumindest beim Outpost. Das Avalanche hatte bereits ab 87 Triple Triagle, das Karakoram ab 88.



So war es auch gemeint. 
Im übrigen ist das Avalanche DER Gott unter den Stahl-GTs.


----------



## Kruko (28. März 2013)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> So war es auch gemeint.
> Im übrigen ist das Avalanche DER Gott unter den Stahl-GTs.



Da muss ich Dir widersprechen 

Ein Stahl-Xizang ist DER Gott unter den Stahl-GTs


----------



## See-R (28. März 2013)

Mein Projekt GT STS Thermoplast... ist noch nicht abgeschlossen: es kommen noch paar neue Teile 
Der Dämpfer von Risse Racing ist heute erst angekommen, hab noch keine Werte wie er sich fährt...

Aber erst mal das:

























Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Naben, Bremsscheiben sind XTR










Lenker, Vorbau, Spacer sind von FSA
















Neue Bilder geschossen  Wer erkennt jetzt den Unterschied!??


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (28. März 2013)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht. Saubere Optik für ein Oldschool meets Newschool-Bike. Besonderst der schwarze LRS macht eine gute Figur an dieser Rarität.


----------



## See-R (28. März 2013)

Ricochet_LE1983 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht Herr Specht. Saubere Optik für ein Oldschool meets Newschool-Bike. Besonderst der schwarze LRS macht eine gute Figur an dieser Rarität.



Danke, danke


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (28. März 2013)

See-R schrieb:


> Mein Projekt GT STS Thermoplast...



Wow sieht supergut aus, Hammer...


----------



## Boramaniac (28. März 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich noch den "GT-Wettbewerb "schönstes GT"?

Gruß Bora


----------



## versus (29. März 2013)

tolle wiederbelebung und aktualisierung des schönsten gt fullys. von den feinen, geschwungenen linien können sich die aktuellen carbonrohrvebieger und -verschwurbler wirklich was abschaunen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (29. März 2013)

Sehr schön das STS. Ein Lichtblick!


----------



## grunzchicken (29. März 2013)

Sieht super aus das Sts. Bin auch gerade am Sts basteln und froh wenn ich so weit bin wie Du. Leider kommt mein Lackierer nicht ausm Knick. Viel Freude damit!


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2013)

See-R schrieb:


> Mein Projekt GT STS Thermoplast... ist noch nicht abgeschlossen: es kommen noch paar neue Teile
> Der Dämpfer von Risse Racing ist heute erst angekommen, hab noch keine Werte wie er sich fährt...
> 
> Aber erst mal das:



Das STS finde ich ganz nett, mehr aber auch nicht. Der Bremsscheiben-Adapter geht gar nicht. Da gibt es von A2Z eine wesentlich elegantere Lösung. Ich sehe gar keine Cantibolzen. Sind die nicht vorhanden oder weggeschliffen worden?? Falls nicht vorhanden, könnten am Ausfallende 2 Bohrungen sein. Dann wäre eine Bremsscheibenmontage noch einfacher und optisch schöner wie die A2Z-Lösung. Ein Detailbild wäre sehr hilfreich.

Gabel erscheint mir ein wenig zu lang. Die solltest Du auf 80 mm traveln. Der GT-Schriftzug am Oberrohr passt optisch überhaupt nicht zum Rad. Die Züge (gerade der zum Poploc-Hebel) noch etwas kürzen wäre auch nicht verkehrt.

Ist die Sattelstütze lang genug?? Für mich sieht es auf den Fotos grenzwertig aus. Die STS brechen auch gern an dieser Stelle wenn die Stütze zu kurz ist. Wäre wirklich schade um den schönen Rahmen.

Ich wünsch Dir trotzdem viel Spaß mit dem Rad.


----------



## See-R (29. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Das STS finde ich ganz nett, mehr aber auch nicht. Der Bremsscheiben-Adapter geht gar nicht. Da gibt es von A2Z eine wesentlich elegantere Lösung. Ich sehe gar keine Cantibolzen. Sind die nicht vorhanden oder weggeschliffen worden?? Falls nicht vorhanden, könnten am Ausfallende 2 Bohrungen sein. Dann wäre eine Bremsscheibenmontage noch einfacher und optisch schöner wie die A2Z-Lösung. Ein Detailbild wäre sehr hilfreich.
> 
> Gabel erscheint mir ein wenig zu lang. Die solltest Du auf 80 mm traveln. Der GT-Schriftzug am Oberrohr passt optisch überhaupt nicht zum Rad. Die Züge (gerade der zum Poploc-Hebel) noch etwas kürzen wäre auch nicht verkehrt.
> 
> ...



mit dem Adapter muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, zu einem gibts keine Contibolzen und zum anderem fehlt eine Bohrung am Ausfallende, um den Adapter von A2Z zu montieren! Selbst bohren möchte ich nicht. Momentan stört mich das auch noch nicht  Wenn du ne Lösung weisst, bin gerne bereit 
Gabel ist 100mm, passt mir persönlich besser, aber mal sehen 

Der Schriftzug ist so lala, finde auch dass die nicht dahin passen, aber eine Seltenheit in Schwarz-Rot, daher erst mal zu schade. Bin noch am kämpfen mit mir 

die Züge werden noch gekürzt! Sehr gut beobachtet 

Sattelstütze schaut paar mm unten raus, kommt aber weg. Eine Thomson Elite mit San Marco Carbon FX kommt stattdessen drauf.


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2013)

Für den A2z-Adapter musst Du nicht bohren. Dieser klemmt sich direkt auf das Ausfallende.

Hier mal ein Bild von goegolo





Schriftzüge in Rot gibt es noch Original. Such mal bei ebay den User felnzo. Paul hat noch viele Original-Decals.

Diese hier wären doch ganz passend


----------



## See-R (29. März 2013)

OK, ich frage lieber noch mal, bevor ich das Teil bestelle 

Der A2Z Adapter wird einfach nur am Ausfallende durch den Schnellspanner gehalten ?? Ohne, dass man zusätzlich eine Schraube irgendwo versenken muss??
Ich bin seit MONATEN auf der Suche nach einer Lösung und sah nur Lösungen mit Bohrungen, auch den A2Z, der geschraubt war! 
Sind das unterschiedliche Varianten oder was hab ich da gesehen ??
Das wäre echt ein Traum, wird dann sofort bestellt 

Ah, und stimmt es, dass man dann maximal eine 160er Scheibe hinten drauf bekommt, weil sonst schleift sie gegen den Rahmen ???


----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

Der A2Z funzt nicht gut. Nicht umsonst hat Goegolo ihn verkauft.


----------



## Kruko (29. März 2013)

Der A2Z-Adapter wird nur durch den Schnellspanner und drei Schrauben am Ausfallende verklemmt. Du musst nichts bohren. Er stützt sich nur minimal an der Sitzstrebe ab. Der größte Anteil wird durch das massive Ausfallende aufgenommen. 

Ich fahre eine 185 mm Scheibe am STS DH. Dies ist die größte Variante, welche noch geht. Falls es dennoch zu eng werden sollte, kann man sich mit einer Unterlegscheibe helfen. Diese dann einfach zwischen Nabe und Ausfallende legen und man hat genug Abstand zwischen Bremsscheibe und Hinterbau. Denk aber auch immer daran, dass der Hinterbau eigentlich nicht für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt war. Die 160mm Scheibe wird sicherlich eine bessere Bremsleistung haben als die alte V-Brake

      @TigersClaw

Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit?? Ich schon. Bei mir hat er problemlos funktioniert. Das einzige Manko, was er wirklich hat, ist, dass man beim Radwechsel den Schnellspanner heraus ziehen muss. Montage mit IS-Bremsen ist fummelig, das gebe ich zu.

P.S. Davidbelize war mit dem Adapter auch immer sehr zufrieden.


----------



## See-R (29. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Der A2Z-Adapter wird nur durch den Schnellspanner und drei Schrauben am Ausfallende verklemmt. Du musst nichts bohren. Er stützt sich nur minimal an der Sitzstrebe ab. Der größte Anteil wird durch das massive Ausfallende aufgenommen.
> 
> Ich fahre eine 185 mm Scheibe am STS DH. Dies ist die größte Variante, welche noch geht. Falls es dennoch zu eng werden sollte, kann man sich mit einer Unterlegscheibe helfen. Diese dann einfach zwischen Nabe und Ausfallende legen und man hat genug Abstand zwischen Bremsscheibe und Hinterbau. Denk aber auch immer daran, dass der Hinterbau eigentlich nicht für Scheibenbremsen ausgelegt war. Die 160mm Scheibe wird sicherlich eine bessere Bremsleistung haben als die alte V-Brake
> 
> ...




ist es das Teil da???: http://www.wigglesport.de/a2z-universal-scheibenbremsadapter/

Brauche ich da sonst noch was extra dazu ??

hast du vielleicht einen über oder gibts ne deutsche Seite wo ich das Teil bestellen kann ???

Ich habe gerade erst eine neue 160er XTR Scheibe verbaut, die bleibt dann auch erst mal dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. März 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @TigersClaw
> 
> Hast Du schon Erfahrungen damit?? Ich schon. Bei mir hat er problemlos funktioniert. Das einzige Manko, was er wirklich hat, ist, dass man beim Radwechsel den Schnellspanner heraus ziehen muss. Montage mit IS-Bremsen ist fummelig, das gebe ich zu.
> 
> P.S. Davidbelize war mit dem Adapter auch immer sehr zufrieden.



Ja habe ich. Göran hatte den Adapter von mir gekauft, und ich hatte ihn vorher testweise im Einsatz. Der Adapter ist Mist.


----------



## See-R (29. März 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ja habe ich. Göran hatte den Adapter von mir gekauft, und ich hatte ihn vorher testweise im Einsatz. Der Adapter ist Mist.



was genau stimmt denn mit dem Adapter nicht ??


----------



## goegolo (29. März 2013)

@See-R: Musste beim Disc-Adapter gebohrt werden und warum stützt sich dieser nicht einfach am Bremssockel ab?

Der A2Z Adapter funktioniert im Großen und Ganzen schon, muss aber nach jedem Radausbau neu justiert werden. Die Flucht von Bremssattel und Scheibe sind dabei sehr mühsam einzustellen. Optisch sagen mir der oben gezeigt Adapter oder eine auf der Nabe montierte Hope C2 schon da eher zu.

Mein LTS dh für einen BETD Adapter, der sicher die beste Lösung wäre, anzubohren bringe ich nicht übers Herz. Eventuell gibt es da noch einen Aufbau mit Felgenbremsen oder der Hobel muss gehen...


----------



## See-R (29. März 2013)

goegolo schrieb:


> @_See-R_: Musste beim Disc-Adapter gebohrt werden und warum stützt sich dieser nicht einfach am Bremssockel ab?
> 
> Der A2Z Adapter funktioniert im Großen und Ganzen schon, muss aber nach jedem Radausbau neu justiert werden. Die Flucht von Bremssattel und Scheibe sind dabei sehr mühsam einzustellen. Optisch sagen mir der oben gezeigt Adapter oder eine auf der Nabe montierte Hope C2 schon da eher zu.
> 
> Mein LTS dh für einen BETD Adapter, der sicher die beste Lösung wäre, anzubohren bringe ich nicht übers Herz. Eventuell gibt es da noch einen Aufbau mit Felgenbremsen oder der Hobel muss gehen...



ah, wie oft macht man schon nen radwechsel! vorne mal ja, aber hinten fast nie. daher wäre mir das egal. das teil soll nur passen, und das tun was es soll. 

ich füge später hier ein bild von meinem point-adapter. da ist tatsächlich eine schraube mittig gesetzt, dazu eine die gegen das ausfallende läuft, somit quasi die höhe bestimmt und stützt, damit das teil beim bremsen nicht nach vorne kippt. zusätzlich ist noch die strebe da, die mit schellen befestigt ist und nicht am contibolzen.

hier im Album die Bilder zum Adapter: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/58112


----------



## Boramaniac (29. März 2013)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich noch den "GT-Wettbewerb "schönstes GT"?
> 
> Gruß Bora



hopp...


----------



## lyteka (29. März 2013)

Hatten wir doch alles vor fast einen Jahr schon mal...
s.h. ab #2330 



See-R schrieb:


> Moin Moin!
> Mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum mit meinem GT STS Carbon
> Bereite mein Baby gerade auf den Sommer vor ... neue Reifen, Pedalen, Bremsen etc. sind bereits bestellt.
> Bessere Bilder folgen noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (29. März 2013)

lyteka schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch alles vor fast einen Jahr schon mal...
> s.h. ab #2330



nun, in einem Jahr kann viel passieren  
Das halbe Bike ist neu und in einigen Monaten gibts neue Bilder, wenn der Rest endlich dran ist


----------



## See-R (1. April 2013)

soll jetzt keine Wiederholung werden, aber ich habe jetzt doch die Decals oben entfernt, Züge leicht gekürzt und bessere Cam zum Fotografieren benutzt 
Weitere Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum unter Nr. 2 zu finden.






PS: Frohe Ostern euch allen !!! =)


----------



## TigersClaw (1. April 2013)

Mir gefällt es.

Evtl. noch die zu Vorbau/Lenker passende Sattelstütze?


----------



## See-R (1. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es.
> 
> Evtl. noch die zu Vorbau/Lenker passende Sattelstütze?



das war der Plan ;-)
Leider gibts keine FSA SL-K in 26,8mm ... muss mir auch hier was einfallen lassen


----------



## TigersClaw (2. April 2013)

Denn nimm eine andere im gleichen Glanzfinish.


----------



## See-R (5. April 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Für den A2z-Adapter musst Du nicht bohren. Dieser klemmt sich direkt auf das Ausfallende.
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild von goegolo
> 
> ...



ja moin!! 
hier ist das gute Stück! Sitzt 1A und sieht tatsächlich akurater aus! Danke dir für den tollen Tip!!! 






im Fotoalbum ist noch ein Bild!

Gruß Richard


----------



## Kruko (5. April 2013)

Keine Ursache. Ich empfinde es ebenso. Hier noch mal viel besser 





Ich wünsche viel Spaß mit dem STS.


----------



## jkarwath (6. April 2013)

Heute grade fertiggeworden - mein GT Richter:





Jörg


----------



## h0rst99 (6. April 2013)

Schönes Richter, ich steh' ja auf rote GTs


----------



## aggressor2 (9. April 2013)

ich weiß endlich, was ich mit dem ollen ding mach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2013)

Was, ein Laufrad für Einschienenbahnen


----------



## h0rst99 (9. April 2013)

Vorne groß, hinten klein?


----------



## Andcream (9. April 2013)

Juhu ich habe jetzt auch endlich mein GT. Ich wollte schon damals als Kind eins...aber naja jetzt hab ichs 

Auf dem Bild ist noch fast alles Original, außer der Laufradsatz mit Bremsscheiben.
Aber muss noch viel weg. Die Original Ausstattung mag ich irgendwie nicht. Was bleibt ist die Schaltung und die Gabel. Obwohl mir ne Reba lieber wär.
Schade das es den Rahmen nicht einzeln gab.

so.. aber hier erst mal mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## h0rst99 (9. April 2013)

Schaut gut aus! 



Kann man bei dem Bike den Radstand einstellen?


----------



## aggressor2 (9. April 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Vorne groß, hinten klein?



so siehts aus. gabel wird aber bestimmt noch ne andere.


----------



## h0rst99 (9. April 2013)

.. ich bin gespannt!!


----------



## See-R (9. April 2013)

schaut doch nice aus =) Die Foxgabel ist doch auch nice =)
Aber, wenn du zaubern kannst, dann bin ich schon sehr gespannt ;-)


----------



## Triturbo (14. April 2013)

Schöne Räder  Ich finde den blauen Zaskar Team Rahmen auch immernoch wunderschön. Einer der schönsten Hardtail Rahmen auf dem Markt, meiner Meinung.


----------



## See-R (14. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Mir gefällt es.
> 
> Evtl. noch die zu Vorbau/Lenker passende Sattelstütze?



na bitte, geht doch rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (14. April 2013)

Perfekt


----------



## versus (14. April 2013)

jetzt noch eine schwarze, oder polierte kurbel. diese xt gehört für mich zu den unschönsten aller schimano kurbeln. sonst top!


----------



## See-R (14. April 2013)

versus schrieb:


> jetzt noch eine schwarze, oder polierte kurbel. diese xt gehört für mich zu den unschönsten aller schimano kurbeln. sonst top!



Entweder Shimano XTR oder FSA Carbon kommt noch dran ... passend zum Outfit


----------



## napo (14. April 2013)

Oh ja ne xtr 960 oder 970 Kurbel, die sehen chic aus :sly:

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## Deleted 112231 (15. April 2013)




----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2013)

Supergeiles Teil - dachte ich, bis ich den Lenker gesehen, erkannt und verarbeitet hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 112231 (15. April 2013)

joa, ich würd da auch 'ne Flatbar dranknallen und den Vorbau noch flippen. Aber das Ding ist für Vadda im Rentenalter, da war ich schon froh, dass als Zweitbike was sportlicheres gewünscht war als das elendige STVO-Trekker-Fully und kein Pedelec


----------



## Hasifisch (15. April 2013)

Passt schon. Ich streiche nur das "Super" aus "Supergeil"...


----------



## versus (15. April 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> joa, ich würd da auch 'ne Flatbar dranknallen und den Vorbau noch flippen. Aber das Ding ist für Vadda im Rentenalter, da war ich schon froh, dass als Zweitbike was sportlicheres gewünscht war als das elendige STVO-Trekker-Fully und kein Pedelec



probier es doch mal mit on ones mary bar. auch sehr bequem, aber etwas "schnittiger" 




VOS_5985 von ver.sus auf Flickr


----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2013)

Der Lenker sieht wirklich "gewöhnungsbedürftig" aus. Aber wenn sich Vaddern auf der Kiste so wohlfühlt, ist das die Hauptsache. 

Aber ich kann Herrn Versus nur beipflichten: Die On Ones sind supergemütliche Lenker! Der "Mary" ist schon recht stark gebogen, der "Fleegle" etwas moderater. Ich fahre den "Fleegle" auf dem Singlespeeder und würde ihn am liebsten fast überall draufschrauben, so wohl fühle ich mich mit dem Ding! 

Volker, geile Kiste!


----------



## Davidbelize (17. April 2013)

Hab sie wieder meine geklauten Syncros Parts und den Hadley LRS.

freu freu


----------



## See-R (17. April 2013)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Hab sie wieder meine geklauten Syncros Parts und den Hadley LRS.
> 
> freu freu



hy, das ist doch echt super!!! Freut mich für dich! 
Hat der Typ selbst nachgegeben oder wie ???


----------



## Michaelmini (18. April 2013)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Hab sie wieder meine geklauten Syncros Parts und den Hadley LRS.
> 
> freu freu



Fehlt da nicht noch das Beste? Die Revolution?


----------



## gasok.ONE (18. April 2013)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Hab sie wieder meine geklauten Syncros Parts und den Hadley LRS.
> 
> freu freu



Schön anzuschauen...

Der typ hatte nicht zufällig noch 'n geklautes canyon da stehen...!? ;0)

BerlinCityRules...

Da fährt man sich bestimmt mal über'n weg...

Gruss d


----------



## h0rst99 (18. April 2013)

Mein neues Stadt-Wald&Wiesen-Spielzeug


----------



## Andcream (21. April 2013)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder von meinem Kashmir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napo (21. April 2013)

schönes Bilder , der streben Schutz gefällt mir ... bin vor kurzen auch von Reifen Schutz auf Schlauch Schutz umgestiegen


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. April 2013)

Wo für brauchst Du den Strebenschutz?
Ich dachte die neue XT hat extra verstärkte Federn, damit die Kette nicht mehr "klappert"?


----------



## arne_91 (21. April 2013)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Wo für brauchst Du den Strebenschutz?
> Ich dachte die neue XT hat extra verstärkte Federn, damit die Kette nicht mehr "klappert"?



Dafür müsste allerdings der Schalter am Schaltwerk erstmal noch auf "On" gestellt werden, sonst ist nicht mehr Dämpfung da, als bei jedem herkömmlichen Schaltwerk auch. 

Sonst aber ein schönes Rad, wirkt ziemlich harmonisch für ein 29er.


----------



## Andcream (21. April 2013)

Genau so ist es mit dem Schaltwerk. Erst bei "On" bremst es das Schaltwerk. 
Und wenn es auf "Off "steht federt es ganz normal und klappert auch ganz normal.
Aber man will ja nicht jedes mal wenn eine Wurzel oder ein Stein kommt anhalten und den Hebel drücken...also lieber Schutz auf die Strebe....

Aber sonst top Radl  Fährt sich gut sieht gut aus und ist gut


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2013)

Scheinbar gibt es ein Missverstandniss: Du musst die Funktion nicht jedes mal abschalten. Nur wenn Du das Rad ausbauen willst, isses nötig.
Ich fahre das XTR Shadow Plus am Enduro seit über einem Jahr, und es funzt genauso wie anfangs. Mein Zaskar Carbon Pro 9r hatte anfangs das XT Shadow Plus dran, jetzt des XTR SP, und der Hebel ist immer oben und natürlich kein Kettenstrebenschutz montiert. Shadow Plus ist eine der besten Erweiterungen bei den Schaltungen der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Andcream (21. April 2013)

Wäre doch blöd immer auf On zu lassen. Wie soll es denn dann die Kette Spannen und lockern je nach dem ob kleines oder großes Ritzel/Kettenblatt?


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2013)

Du hast die Funktion nicht verstanden. In Spannrichtung gibt es eine Art Freilauft für die Spannfunktion. Die Kette wird genau wid bei jedem anderen Schaltwerk gespannt. Nur nach vorne wird die Bewegung gedämpft. Probiers einfach mal aus. Das Schaltwerk schaltet so auch etwas knackiger. Es funktioniert in allen Kombinationen, teste es ... oder glaub mir einfach


----------



## arne_91 (21. April 2013)

In der On-Stellung wird lediglich die Spannung der Schaltwerksfeder erhöht, schalten kann man weiterhin ganz normal. Die Off-Stellung ist wirklich nur dazu da, das Schaltwerk beim Radausbau von Hand bewegen zu können.


----------



## Andcream (21. April 2013)

Ok dann habe ich wieder was gelernt  Man sollte sich dann doch die Gebrauchsanweisungen durchlesen... na ja...oder eher doch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2013)

arnieboy schrieb:


> In der On-Stellung wird lediglich die Spannung der Schaltwerksfeder erhöht, schalten kann man weiterhin ganz normal. Die Off-Stellung ist wirklich nur dazu da, das Schaltwerk beim Radausbau von Hand bewegen zu können.



Das ist falsch. An der Federspannung wird nichts verändert. Mit dem Hebel aktiviert man eine Reibungsdämpfung. Es wird eine Art Schelle enger zusammengezogen.


----------



## Andcream (21. April 2013)

Gibt es dann auch mehr Verschleiß? Bei einem Reibungsdämpfer ist das doch normal so...?


----------



## arne_91 (21. April 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. An der Federspannung wird nichts verändert. Mit dem Hebel aktiviert man eine Reibungsdämpfung. Es wird eine Art Schelle enger zusammengezogen.



Alles klar, danke für den Hinweis, auch wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## TigersClaw (21. April 2013)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Gibt es dann auch mehr Verschleiß? Bei einem Reibungsdämpfer ist das doch normal so...?



Gibt es bestimmt. Aber die Mechanik ist nachstellbar. Das nötige Werkzeug ist sogar dabei, unter der Abdeckung.


----------



## Oscar1 (23. April 2013)

Moin! 
Mein GT mit großen Rädern  







Ist fast fertig. 
Es ist noch eine andere Kurbel unterwegs.. 
Was meint Ihr, silberne oder schwarze Kettenblätter?


----------



## gasok.ONE (23. April 2013)

Argentum, quaeso...!alles andere ist mmn stilbruch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (29. April 2013)

Aktueller Stand bei meinem Zaskar Pro 9r 2013:





Gewicht 9.7 kg komplett. Tendenz weiter fallend


----------



## Andcream (29. April 2013)

Schaut schon auch gut aus....  Würde mir auch noch gefallen...


----------



## tofu1000 (29. April 2013)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Mein GT mit großen Rädern
> 
> 
> ...



Als Alltagsrad sicher ne geile Geschichte. Obwohl mir der Korb vorn etwas zu mächtig erscheint. Da alle anderen Anbauteile auch silber sind, würde ich bei den KB auch eher zu silber tendieren.

So einen Rahmen hätte ich auch gern - aber eher als "Stadthipstersinglespeedgeschoss" aufgebaut...


----------



## tomasius (30. April 2013)

Hi Steve!

Mein rotes Arette Rahmenset kannst du haben. Allerdings ohne Triple Triangle.

Tom


----------



## HorstSt (30. April 2013)

tofu1000 @ Ist das die Lenker-Transportkorb-Kombi von Copenhagen Parts? Denke schon, sieht aber an dem langen Vorbau etwas "verloren" aus.
Ich hatte auch mal über das Teil nachgedacht, aber so montiert, gefällt es mir nicht.

Kettenblatt auf jeden Fall silberfarben. Schwarze Griffe fände ich auch besser.

Ansonsten bin ich bei der Beurteilung des Rades ambivalent: Als SSP-Aufbau fände ich es auch schöner. So ein Tourenrad weckt bei mir allgemein keine Begeisterung. Aber das ist mein persönlicher Geschmack, Davon abgesehen ist das Rad objektiv gelungen, bis auf die eingangs erwähnten Kleinigkeiten - und eben ein GT.

Horst


----------



## Oscar1 (30. April 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.. 

Ja ist ein Copenhagen Bike Porter.
Die Griffe lagen bei mir noch rum und ich finde die eigentlich ganz passend.
Der Vorbau ist der originale von GT, einen kürzeren fänd ich auch besser aber das ist nicht so leicht denn das ist 1" Ahead. 
KB kommen (hoffentlich bald) in silber.
Die Übersetzung finde ich sehr cool, Kassette ist 11-19 (7fach) und KB  42 32 20. 
Singlespeed ist nicht meins. (bzw. wenn dann nur auf nem Hollandrad)


----------



## tofu1000 (30. April 2013)

Hey Tom!

Danke für dein Angebot, aber Triple Triangle bleibt definitiv verpflichtend. Hier haben sich inzwischen schon drei Räder ohne TT eingeschlichen - zwei Mairag und ein Alpinestars... Schlimm genug! 



tomasius schrieb:


> Hi Steve!
> 
> Mein rotes Arette Rahmenset kannst du haben. Allerdings ohne Triple Triangle.
> 
> Tom


----------



## Oscar1 (30. April 2013)

In Oldenburg steht ein günstiges LEGACY 
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...kkingrad-von-gt/115383764-217-3114?ref=search


----------



## tofu1000 (30. April 2013)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> In Oldenburg steht ein günstiges LEGACY
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...kkingrad-von-gt/115383764-217-3114?ref=search



 TAUSEND DANK! Verkäufer schon mal vorsorglich kontaktiert. Treibt sich hier zufällig jemand aus der Nähe von 26121 Oldenburg rum, der mir das Rad ggf. abholen könnte?!?!?!?

So, das Rad is tatsächlich noch zu haben. Ich brauche eure *HILFE!!!*


----------



## tomasius (30. April 2013)

Pm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (1. Mai 2013)




----------



## Oscar1 (1. Mai 2013)

Das wär ja cool wenn es mit dem Legacy klappt. Ich drücke die Daumen.

So KB sind da. (Kurbel fehlt noch)







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Mai 2013)

Ich finde, die Kurbel passt doch sehr gut! Erst recht jetzt mit den silbernen Blättern. Danke für's Daumendrücken, scheint geholfen zu haben. Rad wird Freitag abgeholt!


----------



## CONNEX8M (2. Mai 2013)

Melde fertig:

GT Zaskar LE aus 1993 RH 18"

Gruß Connex

P.S. Bike steht wegen weiterem Projekts zu Verkauf, Details zum GT auf Anfrage, da 2 DIN A4 Seiten lang...


----------



## epic2006 (4. Mai 2013)

So, das Xizang ist fertig:





















Mit XTR900, Tune Naben und Spannern, Sims Kurbel, Onza Ti, Controltech, Mavic 217, Titec Lenker, Flite Carbon (nicht Evo!), Chris King, gepimpter MAG21 und King Cages.

Fährt sich hervorragend, der Verkauf des Psyclone ist somit endgültig überwunden.

Schönes WE, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (4. Mai 2013)

Extrem legger, sowohl das Bike als auch das Gewicht. 

Lass das hässliche Geweih weg, dann biste unter 9.5 kg


----------



## GT-Sassy (4. Mai 2013)

Nur Flachlandbiker fahren star ohne Geweih


----------



## Kruko (4. Mai 2013)

Sieht super aus. Meinen Glückwunsch zu einem wirklich tollen Rad.


----------



## grunzchicken (4. Mai 2013)

Super Bike, nur die feinsten Retro Teile. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## epic2006 (5. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Komplimente!

"Mit ohne" Geweih sollte eine 4 nach dem Komma stehen, richtig. Da das aber ein *Fahr*rad ist und bei  uns in den Voralpen Anstiege von nonstop 1,5h durchaus üblich sind, möcht´ ich darauf def. nicht verzichten. Und mal ehrlich, wer ist denn Mitte der Neunziger ohne Hörnchen, Bullbar oder Bügel rumgefahren?

Starr kann man übrigens auch ernsthaft fahren, so man denn ein wenig schmerzfrei ist:



auf 1800 MN.

Auch starr und sogar mit großen Rädern, auch immer mal wieder im Einsatz und nächste Woche (hoffentlich) unter 10Kg:





Obwohl so ein Weichmacher an der Front durchaus eine Bereicherung ist!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch das titanige GT das vorne und hinten gefedert ist, ich bin also immer noch auf der ernsthaften Suche nach einem *Lynx*!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cleiende (5. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön, ich bin schon fast traurig daß ich meines verkauft habe. Und gut zu sehen daß es für das rangenommen wird, wofür es gebaut wurde, in die Berge fahren!



epic2006 schrieb:


> Starr kann man übrigens auch ernsthaft fahren, so man denn ein wenig schmerzfrei ist:



Absolut! Nur so klappt es dann auch später mit dem vorausschauend und flüssig fahren. War vorhin erst mit einem der Jungs unterwegs, 2,5h. Beide starr, mein Zaskar und sein Kastan. Man sieht von mal zu mal die Verbesserungen.


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich bin schon fast traurig daß ich meines verkauft habe.



hast du  ? für das inbred? 

hier hat es schon auch berge und ich bringe es trotzdem nicht über mich mit bardens zu fahren. inzwischen finde ich einen breiten (für meine verhältnisse, also max 680mm) lenker besser um bergauf dran zu zerren. und wenn hörnchen, dann max. die onza stoogies


----------



## Raze (5. Mai 2013)

epic2006 schrieb:


> So, das Xizang ist fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht super aus das XIZANG   - ich trauere meinen Verkauf schon jetzt etwas hinterher.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (5. Mai 2013)

Raze schrieb:


> Sieht super aus das XIZANG   - ich trauere meinen Verkauf schon jetzt etwas hinterher.



Ich hab dirs gesagt 


Sieht echt top aus das Xizang hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (5. Mai 2013)

Gerrit, super schönes Rad! Vor allem der Kontrast zwischen titan und poliert hat was! Und dann noch die schicken blauen Elox-Farbtupfer!


----------



## Roonster (6. Mai 2013)

Da ist es nun! 5 Mails mit dem Verkäufer gewechselt, 1296km in 10h46min gefahren und 3 Tage Putz- und Bastelarbeit:





Gekauft hab ich es am 1. Mai in Soltau (ich selbst wohne in Neuburg an der Donau) via eBay Kleinanzeigen. Ein 94er Zaskar LE mit 18 Zoll Rahmen und kompletter XT Ausstattung.
Das Bike war, dafür dass es jahrelang im Keller stand, in einem erstaunlich guten Zustand. Dennoch hab ich es komplett zerlegt, alle Teile gründlichst gereinigt und den Rahmen (um die original Decals herum) poliert. Ich wollte es unbedingt am Sonntag fahren.

Die verbauten Ritchey Z-Max wurden aus Altersgründen gegen Schwalbe Hurricane getauscht, ebenso fanden neue Schläuche und neue Griffe (Crank Brothers Cobalt), sowie ein neuer Flaschenhalter den Weg ans Bike. Die XT Ausstattung funkioniert wie frisch aus dem Laden, lediglich das Hinterrad musste etwas nachzentriert werden und auch das Tretlager wollte wieder festgezogen werden. Nix knarzt oder quietscht. Auch die Rock Shox ist nach der Grundreinigung und Politur wie frisch aus dem Shop und arbeitet hervorragend! 52km hab ich am Sonntag damit abgespult (inkl. 25km mit Kinderwagen+Kind am Heck). Ob man es mir glaubt oder nicht, jeder einzelne KM war Fahrfreude pur! Das Ding geht wie Hölle! Unglaublich, dass es bereits 19 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat!
Eigentlich wollte ich es komplett auf XTR umbauen aber derzeit seh ich außer dem geringeren Gewicht keinen Grund. Für die Saison 2013 bleibt es so, wie es ist.
Der Rahmen wird die Tage nochmals nachpoliert und versiegelt, damit das Alu nicht wieder anläuft bzw. korrodiert.

Das Zaskar ist meine - ganz persönliche - Zeitmaschine. Jede Sekunde auf ihm bringt mir "die gute alte Zeit" zurück und ein fast 19 Jahre langer Traum hat sich für mich erfüllt! Ich Matthias, dem Verkäufer des Bikes, der hier auch unterwegs ist, sehr dankbar, er hat mich wahnsinnig glücklich gemacht!

Achja, gerne hätte ich ein zweites 18er Zaskar LE (Bj 94-96) für meine Frau (die sich jetzt mit nem 2005er 2danger Carrot LX rumplagen muss). 
Aber die Ultima Ratio wäre ein GT Karakoram Elite aus 94, möglichst in rot...
Das GT Fieber ist nun wieder voll ausgebrochen! 

Auf Matthias und das Zaskar trink ich jetzt ein Bier!


----------



## grunzchicken (6. Mai 2013)

Roonster schrieb:


> Da ist es nun! 5 Mails mit dem Verkäufer gewechselt, 1296km in 10h46min gefahren und 3 Tage Putz- und Bastelarbeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prost!
Geht mir ähnlich, bau mir auch gerade ein Gt (STS)auf. Neues Cube wieder verkauft.


----------



## h0rst99 (6. Mai 2013)

Toller Beitrag, macht Spaß zu lesen. Ich freu' mich mit Dir!


----------



## grunzchicken (6. Mai 2013)

Auf die nächsten 10000 km


----------



## tofu1000 (6. Mai 2013)

Schöne Story, schönes Rad!  Viel Spaß mit dem Teil! Mir ging es mit meinem ersten Zaskar ganz ähnlich (2006 gekauft), nun wohnen inzwischen schon sechs GTs hier...


----------



## epic2006 (7. Mai 2013)

Schönes Zassi und eine nette Geschichte dazu! Ich bereue schon fast den Verkauf meines Zaskars, andererseits hätte sonst das zweite Xizang nicht einziehen dürfen...

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike! 

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## oelschleich (9. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

ich lese hier ja schon eine ganze Weile mit und wollte euch jetzt auch mal mein (fast) fertiges Zaskar zeigen.

Wochenlang von Hand poliert und wie ich finde, mit einigen coolen Parts ausgestattet. 
Teilweise könnten sie dem ein oder anderem hier bekannt vorkommen.

Ist mit Sicherheit nicht "Time Correct" aufgebaut, aber mir gefällts und schafft es erstmal alte grüne Teile zu bekommen. 

Getreu dem Motto


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2013)

Sieht doch Schick aus. Ich Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß hier. 

Falls Du noch einen grünen Flite suchst, so Schick mir einen PM.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2013)

der grüne hulGT ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hasifisch (10. Mai 2013)

Ich finds cool...und stimmig.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Mai 2013)

zwischenstand: hr-bremse und schalthebel fehlen noch. letzterer ist unterwegs. falls wer ne einzelne neuwertige bb7 mit 185er scheibe über hat... 





ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## scvo (11. Mai 2013)

Hier mein ein wenig zu großes GT LTS..


----------



## grunzchicken (11. Mai 2013)

scvo schrieb:


> Hier mein ein wenig zu großes GT LTS..
> 
> 
> Das wäre denke ich dann meine Größe!


----------



## scvo (11. Mai 2013)

grunzchicken schrieb:


> scvo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hier mein ein wenig zu großes GT LTS..
> ...


----------



## grunzchicken (11. Mai 2013)

scvo schrieb:


> grunzchicken schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bei Interesse würde das LTS auch hergeben
> ...


----------



## cromolyfriend (17. Mai 2013)

Moin,
möchte euch mal mein ´95er Timberline zeigen.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Mai 2013)

Schicke Farbe


----------



## cromolyfriend (19. Mai 2013)

Danke.
Farbton ist von Porsche;nennt sich "Ikonengold".
Decals von Felnzo in Weiss/silber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (25. Mai 2013)

Nun ist es für mich im nahezu perfekten Zustand. 





Danke an cleiende für den wunderschönen Laufradsatz, Ketterechts für die Pace-Gabel und Turbocopter für die Wildgripper!

Bei schönem Wetter mach ich auch nochmal schöne Fotos..


----------



## Mailman80 (26. Mai 2013)

Endlich fertig

Zaskar in L - 20th Anniversary


----------



## Mailman80 (27. Mai 2013)

..und noch ein paar Bilder - ich hoffe der Regen hört bald auf :-(


----------



## CONNEX8M (27. Mai 2013)

Zwei auf der Wiese...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (30. Mai 2013)

Karakoram von hier ausm Forum gekauft, es wird!


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Mai 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> zwischenstand: hr-bremse und schalthebel fehlen noch. letzterer ist unterwegs. falls wer ne einzelne neuwertige bb7 mit 185er scheibe über hat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber das sieht mal richtig shaizze aus. Schlimmer kann man ein 2007er Zaskar nicht verhunzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich find's ja irgendwie schon ein bisschen geil! Schon alleine weil ein On One Fleegle verbaut ist, oder Herr aggressor2 (Bist du ihn schon gefahren? Ich finde den so klasse, dass ich ihn am liebsten auf jedes Rad schrauben möchte!) ?! Aber so verschieden sind Geschmäcker nun mal.

@CONNEX8M: Ist das Zassi neongelb?! Falls ja, mach doch mal bitte ein großes Bild von!


----------



## dwopti (31. Mai 2013)

Endlich wieder kosmische Sonnenaufgänge im Kampfzustand! 





Da ist leider nichts mehr original und time-correct, aber dafür gibts ja noch andere Bikes...

Bei knapp 7,7kg muss ich wohl nicht beschreiben, wie das nach vorne geht!


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Mai 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Nimms mir bitte nicht übel, aber das sieht mal richtig shaizze aus. Schlimmer kann man ein 2007er Zaskar nicht verhunzen



dochdoch. mit knick-thomson nach vorne gedreht und zu kurzer starrgabel is noch schlimmer. hatt ich ja aber schon.

entgegen dem obigen zwischenstand hab ich die schaltung wieder runtergeschmissen.




tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich find's ja irgendwie schon ein bisschen geil! Schon alleine weil ein On One Fleegle verbaut ist, oder Herr aggressor2 (Bist du ihn schon gefahren? Ich finde den so klasse, dass ich ihn am liebsten auf jedes Rad schrauben möchte!) ?! Aber so verschieden sind Geschmäcker nun mal.



jenau, is ein fleegle. 725mm breit, wenn ich mich recht erinner. bin schonmal n bisschen draußen rumgerollt und auf den ersten metern fährts sich völlig normal. sitzposition is sehr ähnlich zu meinem panzer, nur mit mehr abwinkelung in den handgelenken, was das ganze überaus entspannt macht.

heute abend wirds fertig, denk ich.


----------



## h0rst99 (31. Mai 2013)

Also, ich bin gespannt ob und wie es funktioniert 

Form follows function!


----------



## cleiende (31. Mai 2013)

Ich finde das immer interessant wie die Wohltaten des "fleegle" oder eines "moustache-bars" hervorgehoben werden. Vor dreissig Jahren waren die Dinger weit verbreitet an Tourenrädern oder Rennsporträdern ("Renner" mit Schutzblech und leichtem Gepäckträger). Okay, nur 60 cm breit, aber bequem war das schon.
Schön zu sehen daß das teils wiederkommt, die kerzengeraden Lenker sind schon auf langen Strecken eine Qual.


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. Mai 2013)

Mein Lieblings GT und die Chrombande




(Sunn , Ross, GT Bullet, GT Timberline 1986, Rahmen GT Timberline 1985)


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Mai 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Also, ich bin gespannt ob und wie es funktioniert
> 
> Form follows function!



hab es vorhin eingewei(c)ht. fetzt. man merkt, dass es vorne träger ist, aber das fördert eher die laufruhe.
nur der lenker kommt mir doch etwas hoch vor. mal sehn wie es sich im gelände schlägt.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juni 2013)

so siehts nu aus.
















ich bin vollends zufrieden.
antriebssteif, flüsterleise, bequem, fahrverhalten is absolut unbedenklich, bergab viele reserven und es dürfte ziemlich einzigartig sein. gutes rad.


----------



## h0rst99 (2. Juni 2013)

Super!!


----------



## colombo (3. Juni 2013)

dwopti schrieb:


> Endlich wieder kosmische Sonnenaufgänge im Kampfzustand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerade bei ebay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/GT-Singlespe...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item35c7f0b0c8


Kann es sein das es Mosso Gabeln mit verschiedenen Einbauhöhen gibt? Bei den beiden GTs oben schaut das ganz stimmig aus. Bei mir ging das ja leider in Richtung Chopper.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (3. Juni 2013)

Du hast noch keine Reifen montiert. Bau mal welche rauf, dann sieht das schon ganz ähnlich aus wie oben.


----------



## dwopti (4. Juni 2013)

Ich denke auch, das das bei dir passt - die Einbauhöhe meiner Gabel liegt bei 440mm, ist ein aktuelles Model, allerdings von dem ganzen Disc-Zeugs befreit.
Ich hatte vorher eine Bologna Lite mit 395 drin und das Vorderrad ist beim Beschleunigen nicht ganz so schnell hochgekommen, aber der Unterschied ist eher zu vernachlässigen, da die späten '90er Zassis mit der Einbauhöhe problemlos klarkommen...


----------



## Deleted 112231 (4. Juni 2013)

Alle GT die ich habe, egal ob das ZR 1 oder meine MTB sind vom Fahrverhalten her auf der nervösen Seite. N bisschen mehr Einbauhöhe als ursprünglich gedacht ist da meist garnicht soooooo verkehrt.


----------



## versus (4. Juni 2013)

dwopti schrieb:


> das Vorderrad ist beim Beschleunigen nicht ganz so schnell hochgekommen



beim beschleunigen??? ist dein nachname greipel ;-)


----------



## dwopti (4. Juni 2013)

versus schrieb:


> beim beschleunigen??? ist dein nachname greipel ;-)



ich arbeite dran!!!


----------



## colombo (4. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Reifen montiert. Bau mal welche rauf, dann sieht das schon ganz ähnlich aus wie oben.



 nachdem die Gabel zu hoch ausschaute, habe ich sie leider zurückgeschickt und nun wird sie nicht mehr geführt, nur noch mit V-Brake und Scheibenbremsaufnahme. 

Das Modell von dwopti scheint wohl unten schmaler zu sein, auf der Mosso Homepage gibt es in der Tat verschiedene Modelle, leider aber keines mehr ohne Scheibenbremsaufnahme.

  @dwopti: Womit bremst du denn dein Zaskar?


----------



## dwopti (5. Juni 2013)

Die Bremsen sind der Aest Nachbau von Kcnc mit Extralite Hebeln. Bin ich nicht wirklich glücklich mit, bremst alles zwar sehr ordentlich, aber viel zu viel flex - da kommen wohl wieder die avid ultimates dran... 

Die Gabel war auch im original mit Scheibenbremsaufnahmen. Ein Paar Bilder dazu gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/60110

Hab die Einbauhöhe der Gabel gerade nochmal gemessen und es sind nur 425mm!!


----------



## Deleted 112231 (9. Juni 2013)

Fast fertig:











Richtig spaßiges Gerät


----------



## Maik611 (10. Juni 2013)

Mein Neues und auch Erstes GT  so Kann es erstmal Bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (10. Juni 2013)

Gestern in den Müggelbergen


----------



## napo (10. Juni 2013)

Eigendlich immer frisch geputzt, aber bei dem momentanen Hochwasser ist die letzte See Umrundung zur Schlamm Tour geworden. 

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## CONNEX8M (10. Juni 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Fast fertig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super aufgebaut, bin auch gerade an einem Kara eingebunden...

Sag, auf welcher Halde warst du? Essen??


----------



## Deleted 112231 (11. Juni 2013)

Danke! Halde Haniel war das


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Juni 2013)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> so siehts nu aus.



Das Foto ist ein Traum! Und das Rad gefällt mir auch!


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juni 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das Foto ist ein Traum! Und das Rad gefällt mir auch!



freut mich, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (18. Juni 2013)

Update beim Cirque, Kurbel ist fertig





& unverhofft einen LRS gefunden 
..konnte nicht daran vorbeigehen XT Naben mit Hoshi Speichen (wie ich nun herausgefunden habe) und Wolber TX Felgen


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo liebe GT Gemeinde,

nachdem ich schon in Kindertagen vom GT Virus befallen wurde, habe ich meinem Avalanche mal eine Kur gekönnt. Rad zerlegt, abgeschliffen, Poliert, Poliert und nochmal Poliert. Ist nicht wirklich Time Correct, aber mir gefällt`s. Ich freu mich über Kommentare, Positiv wie Negativ, vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere nochetwas, was er ändern würde und mir vielleicht gefällt.

Cheers


----------



## HorstSt (19. Juni 2013)

Gefällt. Was mir spontan noch einfiel, irgendwo das Rot der Federgabel noch mal aufzugreifen, hinten bei des Sattelklemmung z.B. Vielleicht auch am Sattel.
Ist das Selle Royal? Wenn ja, bin ich überrascht: Als ich ihn in der Hand hatte, fand ich ihn optisch interessant, aber nicht hundertprozent überzeugend. Bei Dir sieht er auf den Bildern richtig gut aus, auch ohne Rot.
Ich liebe diese Rahmenform, vermutlich, weil es auch bei mir das erste ernstzunehmende MTB ein GT war (Pantera AL).
Horst


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Juni 2013)

Hallo Horst,

ja, es ist ein Selle Royal. Optisch naja, aber bequem ist er! ;-)


----------



## HorstSt (19. Juni 2013)

Ahja, das Teil hatte ich gestern im Kaufland in der Hand - jetzt nicht unbedingt mein bevorzugtes Fahrrad-Fachgeschäft.
Die Optik ist gut gemeint, wirkt aber beim näheren Hinsehen etwas billig, im Foto wie gesagt OK. Aber billig sind die Sättel ja auch.
Zudem sind sie bequem und robust. Ich habe auf zweien meiner MTB den SR Wave in schwarz - nichts, was ich auf ein Bike zum Vorzeigen montieren würde, aber mein Allerwertester sagt "Ja" .
Horst


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Juni 2013)

Ich habe es mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen... Roter Sattel wäre schon Cool  Aber bei den vielen Rot Tönen wird es für mich nicht gerade einfach(Farbenblind). Aber mal schauen... vielleicht hat ja einer hier noch einen rumliegen der passen könnte....


----------



## colombo (21. Juni 2013)

Da sich nix aus Titan findet, geht es morgen mit dem Zaskar los. Der Montageständer macht schon mal nen guten Eindruck .


----------



## Oscar1 (21. Juni 2013)

Viel Spass beim aufbauen. 


Mein Zaskar Pro ist fertig


----------



## Deleted 112231 (24. Juni 2013)




----------



## TigersClaw (24. Juni 2013)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim aufbauen.
> 
> 
> Mein Zaskar Pro ist fertig



Fährst Du so? Ich würde sagen der Rahmen ist Dir viel zu gross


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (24. Juni 2013)

Nein, der Sattel ist normalerweise höher.


----------



## salzbrezel (26. Juni 2013)

Nach überstandener GT-Sammelleidenschaft (STS, LTS, mehrere Zaskars, ein paar Hardtails) und langer Abstinenz habe ich die Gelegenheit genutzt und einen stark gebrauchten Zaskarrahmen von einem Freund übernommen.
Das Rad wird hauptsächlich dazu benutzt, zur Arbeit zu fahren (täglich so 15km) und danach ab und an mal eine Runde zu drehen. Für die anspruchsvolleren Sachen nutze ich meistens meine Fullys.


Rahmen: Zaskar Team 2005
Gabel: Magura Durin Race 100mm DLO mit Remote
Naben: Nope / Fun Works N75
Felgen: Nope / Fun Works Atmosphere
Speichen: Sapim CX Ray
Bremsen: Shimano XTR
Schathebel: Shimano XTR Dual Control
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Shimano Deore XT HG93
Sattelstutze: ROOX S4
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Selle San Marco Aspide
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Reifen: ältere Nobby Nic, die noch rumlagen


----------



## Kruko (26. Juni 2013)

Schön wieder von Dir zu lesen. 

Nettes Zaskar. Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im August beim treffen. So weit ist es ja nicht von Deiner alten Heimat entfernt.


----------



## salzbrezel (27. Juni 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schön wieder von Dir zu lesen.
> 
> Nettes Zaskar. Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im August beim treffen. So weit ist es ja nicht von Deiner alten Heimat entfernt.



Danke! Ich gebe es gleich zurück... obwohl ich natürlich öfter mal deine fachmännischen Kommentare hier lese. Zum GT-Treffen wred ich es eher nicht schaffen.
Deine GT-Sammlung ist ja eher nicht kleiner geworden 

So ei Zaskar fährt sich doch schon gut... ohne geht es dann doch nicht


----------



## GTdanni (27. Juni 2013)

Hier mal zwischendurch mein GT .... 





Heute sogar schmutzig geworden (sonst hängt es das ganze Jahr nur an der Wand) 



 

Cu Danni


----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn da für ne Bremse verbaut?


----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)

Mein Strassenflitzer is wieder heile.
Geschweißt bei HoffmannBikes und neu lakiert.
Autogramm von Hans rey konnte ich auch erhalten.


----------



## grunzchicken (29. Juni 2013)

Nach sehr vielen Rückschlägen mit einem gebrochenen STS Rahmen.
Gestern fertig gewordenes GT LTS!
Und ab geht's!


----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)

Echt gute Arbeit.
Was war denn gebrochen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)

Hab es grad gesehen. Da flossen bestimmt Tränen.
Wie hast du ihn repariert?


----------



## grunzchicken (29. Juni 2013)

Lies mal hier,
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=503483&page=5
Ziemlich in der Mitte,18.6..

Das war ein halbes Jahr Horror pur!
So jetzt geht's mit dem Rad raus.....JUHU!!!!


----------



## grunzchicken (29. Juni 2013)

showbie schrieb:


> Hab es grad gesehen. Da flossen bestimmt Tränen.
> Wie hast du ihn repariert?


 
Er hat mir übrigens Angeboten Ihn zum Sonderpreis ganz zu machen, wäre wohl kein Problem.....nie und nimmer! Tränen gab´s keine, war wohl kurz vorm Herzstillstand.  
War ein völlig neues Gefühl.
Aber nun ist es überstanden........


----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)

Wie hast du ihn denn heile bekommen und vor allem. Was kostet denn sowas?
Und die stelle ist auch richtig blöd!!!!!
MFG


----------



## grunzchicken (29. Juni 2013)

showbie schrieb:


> Wie hast du ihn denn heile bekommen und vor allem. Was kostet denn sowas?
> Und die stelle ist auch richtig blöd!!!!!
> MFG


? ? ? Der Sts ist kaputt und bleibt es auch. Das ist jetzt ein ganzer Lts Alurahmen.


----------



## showbie (29. Juni 2013)

Ach verdammt. So ein schöner Rahmen und jetzt taugt er nur noch als deko. Aber das LTS ist auch sehr schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grunzchicken (29. Juni 2013)

showbie schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. So ein schöner Rahmen und jetzt taugt er nur noch als deko. Aber das LTS ist auch sehr schön.


 
Danke.
Fährt sich auch gut 
Ja, sehr schöner Rahmen.
Hat mich aber genug Nerven gekostet.


----------



## Bullfighter (30. Juni 2013)

Hallo
Nach über 3 1/2 Monaten wartezeit durfte ich gestern endlich mein neues GT abholen.
Heute erste Ausfahrt (mit einstellungsarbeiten) gemacht.
Unglaublich wie komfortabel und schnell das GT im vergleich zum GT Karakoram 1.0 9r ist.






GT Zaskar 100 carbon 9r Pro 2013 in L


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2013)

Saustarkes Teil. Schnell ist es übrigens auch in starr:





Kleiner Tip: bau die Räder auf tubeless um. Du brauchst dazu nur Ventile und Milch.
Die Easton sind von Haus aus UST-geeignet und der Maxxis Aspen funzt einwandfrei mit Milch.
So nebenbei sparst Du dadurch auch noch 200g Gewicht an den Rädern. Es lohnt sich!


----------



## Bullfighter (30. Juni 2013)

Danke für den Tip aber ich bin froh das die Räder einen Schlauch haben. 
Ich hatte schon Angst die wären Tubeless, weil es auf den Felgen steht
Habe heufiger einen Platten und denke das ist so unproblematischer, wenig gewicht ist sehr toll aber mir momentan nicht ganz so wichtig.
Deine Federgabel ist genau wie meine oder?
Wofür sind die Zahlen auf der rechten Seite an der Mutter der Steckachse?
Ist mein erstes Bike mit Fox und Steckachse!
MfG


----------



## Kruko (30. Juni 2013)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip aber ich bin froh das die Räder einen Schlauch haben.
> Ich hatte schon Angst die wären Tubeless, weil es auf den Felgen steht
> Habe heufiger einen Platten und denke das ist so unproblematischer, wenig gewicht ist sehr toll aber mir momentan nicht ganz so wichtig.
> Deine Federgabel ist genau wie meine oder?
> ...



Die Zahlen sind nur bei der Erstmontage wichtig. So weiß man bei der Demontage, wo man den Einsatz wieder befestigen muss.


----------



## Bullfighter (30. Juni 2013)

Danke 
Also wenn der Schnellspanner mir nicht fest genug ist muss ich nur eine Zahl weiter drehen?


----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2013)

Die Federgabel dürfte die Gleiche sein, 2013er Fox Float CTD Remote mit 100mm. Ich werde meine bei Gelegenheit auf Non-Remote umbauen lassen. Der Fox Remote-Hebel sieht einfach nur grässlich aus.



Bullfighter schrieb:


> Danke
> Also wenn der Schnellspanner mir nicht fest genug ist muss ich nur eine Zahl weiter drehen?



Genau, aber den Gewindeeinsatz demontiert mal ja normalerweise nicht. Das Ding ist aber kein Schnellspanner, sondern eine 15mm Steckachse. Die Fox Achse habe ich bei meinem Zaskar durch einen Tune DC15 ersetzt 



Bullfighter schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip aber ich bin froh das die Räder einen Schlauch haben.
> Ich hatte schon Angst die wären Tubeless, weil es auf den Felgen steht
> Habe heufiger einen Platten und denke das ist so unproblematischer, wenig gewicht ist sehr toll aber mir momentan nicht ganz so wichtig.



Das Gegenteil ist der Fall, weil die Milch kleinere Schäden sofort abdichtet. Einen Schlauch hat man sowieso im Rucksack, und der ist bei einer ernsthaften Panne genauso schnell eingezogen wie ohne tubeless.

Ich fahre seit etwa 1 1/2 Jahren tubeless und hatte seitdem keine Panne durch Durchstiche in der Lauffläche mehr.
Ausserdem rollen die Reifen spürbar leichter. Und Durchschläge sind auch stressfrei. Ich war früher auch skeptisch, aber ich würde nicht mehr mit Schlauch fahren wollen.


----------



## ceo (30. Juni 2013)

gestern brachte der postbote mir diesen klassischen zaskar-rahmen, den ich nun für mein töchterchen aufbauen möchte.
ich frage mich nur, wozu die schräg angeschweißte führung (links unten im bild) unter dem sympathisch schief eingeschweißten oberrohrdeckel mit gt-logo dienen soll? habt ihr darauf eine antwort?
wieviel federweg verträgt dieser rahmen?







habe übrigens nun ein xt vierkantlager übrig (shimano BB-UN71), bei interesse einfach pm schicken


----------



## Bullfighter (30. Juni 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Die Federgabel dürfte die Gleiche sein, 2013er Fox Float CTD Remote mit 100mm. Ich werde meine bei Gelegenheit auf Non-Remote umbauen lassen. Der Fox Remote-Hebel sieht einfach nur grässlich aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die Steckachse ist kein herkömmlicher Schnellspanner wird aber genau so per Hebel verspannt.
Tubeless Reifen werden doch verklebt oder?



ceo schrieb:


> gestern brachte der postbote mir diesen klassischen zaskar-rahmen, den ich nun für mein töchterchen aufbauen möchte.
> ich frage mich nur, wozu die schräg angeschweißte führung (links unten im bild) unter dem sympathisch schief eingeschweißten oberrohrdeckel mit gt-logo dienen soll? habt ihr darauf eine antwort?
> wieviel federweg verträgt dieser rahmen?
> 
> habe übrigens nun ein xt vierkantlager übrig (shimano BB-UN71), bei interesse einfach pm schicken



Die Führung ist für den Bowdenzug wenn du Cantis montierst.

Da Galerie:


----------



## gt84 (30. Juni 2013)

Hi,

das ist mein GT (2012er Avalanche 1.0) nach der Jungerfernfahrt 







Wenn ich hier die ganzen alten STS / LTS sehe kribbelts mir schon in den Fingern..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (30. Juni 2013)

Bullfighter schrieb:


> ...Tubeless Reifen werden doch verklebt oder?...



Nein die werden nicht verklebt, die werden aufgezogen wie jeder andere Reifen auch. Du brauchst auch keine speziellen Reifen. Der standardmässig verbaute Maxxis Aspen funzt prima tubeless.

Verklebt werden Schlauchreifen, aber davon reden wir hier nicht 

Wenn Du in Schierke dabei bist, kannste es testen und wir können ausführlich drüber schnacken


----------



## Romano71 (30. Juni 2013)

Das ist mein Altmetall:
1992er GT Avalanche Stahl.Dura ace Nabe vorn,Dura Ace Sattelstütze,originaler Mavic Laufradsatz,sonst weitgehend original.
Race Face Kurbeln aus dem Baujahr kommen noch dran ("raw" design),wenn der Postbote sie mir mal endlich bringt.
Das Bike wollte ich vor 22 Jahren unbedingt haben,hab die Kohle damals aber nicht zusammen bekommen ,dafür ist es mir jetzt um so mehr wert.


----------



## cleiende (30. Juni 2013)

Original ist anders, RF z.B.
www.mtb-kataloge.de

Aber eine sehr erhaltenswerte Lackierung!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. Juli 2013)

Hi, 

weil es mich grad so freut:


Lotto mobistar die Zweite!!

FROI!!! 

VG
Peru


----------



## showbie (1. Juli 2013)

habe übrigens nun ein xt vierkantlager übrig (shimano BB-UN71), bei interesse einfach pm schicken [/QUOTE]

Was soll es denn kosten?
Mfg


----------



## ceo (1. Juli 2013)

25

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/194210-shimano-xt-vierkantlager-bb-un71

bist aber schon der dritte, der fragt.


----------



## Romano71 (1. Juli 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Original ist anders, RF z.B.
> www.mtb-kataloge.de
> 
> Aber eine sehr erhaltenswerte Lackierung!



Original hab ich damals nie ein Bike gelassen.Das war doch die Zeit von Ringle,Tune,Race Face und diesen ganzen Garargenherstellern von Edelparts^^
Paul Schaltwerk für 700 DM...Gott waren wir bekloppt damals ;-)
Ich hab mein GT seit Freitag erst und bin fleißig am Umbauen ;-)
Wenn jemand 20 kg Körperfett gegen neue Knie tauschen will...bin dabei^^


----------



## tofu1000 (1. Juli 2013)

Es wird sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen, aber für mich ist es jetzt perfekt! Darf ich vorstellen, der Stadt-Land-Fluss-Traktor:





Hier abgebildet mit dem LRS für Land-Fluss. Dicke 2.35 Halo Choir Master mit 15-36 Übersetzung. 
Der LRS für Stadt mit 1.7 Slicks und 13-38 Übersetzung ist dank des zweiten KBs in Handumdrehen reingeworfen. 
Jetzt macht die Bude auf jedem Terrain einfach einen Mordsspaß!! Und nun ist endlich auch der Name vollends Programm!


----------



## Deleted 112231 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich finds super! Geile Farbkombi, Flite, On-One Mary (?) und SSP rockt eh. Da gibts optisch nix zu meckern. 
Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Halo-Reifen? Ich hatte die mal kurzzeitig, hatten mir aber deutlich zuviel Rollwiderstand. 0815-Conti drauf und mein Rad hat sich deutlich schneller angefühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahbari (1. Juli 2013)

Schön, das BastXXX

Bin auch gerade dabei, ein SS aufzubauen. Bin schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2013)

Danke für die Blumen, Jungs. War mein erster GT-Rahmen - im Original ein '95 Backwoods.





Irgendwann bekam er halt mal ein dringend benötigtes Lackkleid, da er über zehn Jahre hart geritten wurde. Der Lenker ist ein On-One Fleegle, nicht ganz so stark gebogen wie die Mary. Die Reifen haben tatsächlich einen ganz schönen Rollwiderstand, aber da diese Reifen fast ausschließlich im Modder gefahren werden, kann ich das gern vernachlässigen. Zumal sie dort ordentlich Grip bieten und durch ihre Breite auch einiges an Komfort. 

@ Rahbari: Viel Erfolg beim Finden der richtigen Übersetzung. Ich bin so froh, dank Halflink und Kettenblattpuzzlelei endlich auf den Spanner verzichten zu können. Ich bin gespannt, was du draus machst.


----------



## MUD´doc (2. Juli 2013)

Im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes: FETT!  
Wie schaut es mit der Felgenbreite aus?
Wabbeln nicht dir 2.35er Reifen auf den schmalen Felgen rum
oder fallen die Halos schmäler aus?

Fahre selbst zur Zeit den 2.25 Nobby Nic auf meinem Outpost
und schon mal über die 2.4 Fat-Alberts gegrübelt - denn das 
Teil wird über die gleichen Wege bewegt, wie das Fully-All-Mountain.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Juli 2013)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Es wird sicher nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen, aber für mich ist es jetzt perfekt! Darf ich vorstellen, der Stadt-Land-Fluss-Traktor:



sehr schön


----------



## bikefreak32791 (6. Juli 2013)

so heute habe ich mein GT abgeholt .....Avalanche ....

Danke an alle die mir bei der Entscheidung geholfen haben hier ....
PS wie bekommt man kleine Kratzer weg Politur bringt es nicht, so da ist es was kann ich noch tun um es besser da stehen zu lassen ?Gruß Jens

















Sooooo sagt was .....


----------



## HorstSt (7. Juli 2013)

Schööön, die "Tüpfelhyäne". Auf den Fotos sieht der Lack doch gut aus. Diese "wilden" Lackierungen lassen sich eigentlich ganz gut ausflecken. Schwarzer Edding, wenn die Stelle vorher staub- und fettfrei gemacht wird. Konservieren geht gut mit Leinöl, kaschiert auch ein bisschen die Kratzer, zieht aber auch etwas Schmutz nach meiner Erfahrung. Daher nehme ich WD40.
Im übrigen gehören ein paar Kratzer dazu - irgendwie.
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## See-R (11. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe GT-Freunde! Ich weiss, dass einige mein Bike bereits kennen und die Umwandlung mitverfolgt haben und nun ist es fast vollbracht  












Sobald das "Projekt" abgeschlossen, gibts neue Bilder  
Aber mal ganz ehrlich, wird man überhaupt jeh fertig !??


----------



## Romano71 (11. Juli 2013)

Wenn man fertig ist,verkauft man es ;-)
Sehr schönes Bike^^


----------



## MacWolf (11. Juli 2013)

Da mein 92er Tequesta momentan ja noch von mir aufbereitet wird...
Hier mal was anderes aus meinem kleinen Fuhrpark - ein Karakoram von 1991... kam die Tage per Bote bei mir an 
Der Lack ist zwar nicht mehr so rot wie damals - aber die Infernolackierung sieht dennoch super aus. Die Lackschäden hielten sich zum Glück in Grenzen. Leider sind die Decals nicht mehr so super in Schuss :-/ Ein Pedal braucht mal wieder ein wenig Pflege (knackt beim Fahren) - bis das fertig ist, kommen ein paar Kona Jackshits übergangsweise dran.


----------



## Romano71 (11. Juli 2013)

Altmetall ist die Macht^^
Ab 1996 fehlte ein entscheidender Teil bei GT...Richard Long...
Seither fehlt GT die Seele...finde ich


----------



## Heiko1860 (16. Juli 2013)

Erste Fahrt......... Love it


----------



## Queristmehr (16. Juli 2013)

feines radele! gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## showbie (16. Juli 2013)

Cooles Moped. Fährt sich bestimmt auch richtig gut.


----------



## Heiko1860 (16. Juli 2013)

Jaaa.... echt hammer.........bin schon so viel gefahren, das meine Beine fix und fertig sind )))))


----------



## Mr.GT (18. Juli 2013)

GT Sanction &
GT Force

Ort: Crans Montana / Kona Bikepark / Schweiz


----------



## kds70 (19. Juli 2013)

Huhuuu,

hier mal wieder ein kleiner Oldie; mein 1992er GT Tequesta.

Greedings Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (19. Juli 2013)

Schönes Teil, ich habe das gleiche, auch mit der Lackierung. Bei mir sind auch noch Vorbau und Gabel in der passenden Lackierung dran.
Was mich stört sind die Hörnchen und der RockShox-Bepper am Oberrohr.
Horst


----------



## kds70 (19. Juli 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Schönes Teil, ich habe das gleiche, auch mit der Lackierung. Bei mir sind auch noch Vorbau und Gabel in der passenden Lackierung dran.
> Was mich stört sind die Hörnchen und der RockShox-Bepper am Oberrohr.
> Horst



Ja danke. Hätte doch damals die alte Gabel behalten sollen. Die Hörnchen, nun ja, der Rahmen ist sehr klein (16 Zoll, 41 cm Mitte / Mitte). Entspannen zumindest bissi beim Fahren. Könnte höchstens noch was am Vorbau ändern. Aber das Rad wird bald meine Frau fahren; von daher mal schauen.

Gruss Kai


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juli 2013)

Ich find die "Hörnchen" zeitgemäß und sie erleichtern das klettern.
Hab am meinen Tequesta (94´)deshalb sogar ein GT Bullbar Lenker dran.


----------



## kds70 (24. Juli 2013)

Huhuuuu GT Gemeinde.

Seit letztem Samstag wohnt nun endlich ein 1996er Zaskar bei mir. Mehrere Stunden mit Autosol poliert und nun gehts an die Kleinigkeiten (neue Pedale, originale Sattelklemme suchen usw usw). Freu mich schon auf die erste Tour ... glaube ich bin wieder infiziert =)

LG Kai


----------



## Deleted 112231 (29. Juli 2013)

Post Nr. 2951 abgespeckt, nachdem zwischenzeitlich mal noch 'ne fettere Gabel drin war:


----------



## matthias,wandel (30. Juli 2013)

@kds70: Ein wirklich guter fang. Die Reifen finde ich noch etwas zu wuchtig, dafür das es slicks sind.


----------



## kds70 (30. Juli 2013)

matthias schrieb:


> @_kds70_: Ein wirklich guter fang. Die Reifen finde ich noch etwas zu wuchtig, dafür das es slicks sind.



Hi Matthias, danke danke. Ich bin auch happy mit dem Zaskar. Der Preis war auch ok. Das sind die gleichen Slicks (Schwalbe Street ...) die ich oben auf meinem Tequesta habe. Wuchtig finde ich die eigentlich nicht; könnte an der Perspektive liegen. Die sind aber mittlerweile auch knapp 20 Jahre alt und recht final =) Bin grade auf der Suche nach ein paar passenden Skinwalls (Panaracer?), einem anderen Vorbau (Kore, Syncros) und diversen Kleinteilen.
Zeitgleich muss ich mal schauen, das obige Tequesta ein wenig Frauentauglich zu machen; brauch wohl nen höheren Lenker / Vorbau.
Aber macht Spass - hab schon lange nix mehr an Bikes geschraubt.

VG Kai


----------



## Oscar1 (6. August 2013)

Guten Abend

Ich freue mich über 28er Alu GT  
...denke es ist ein Virage von 95/96? 
-> Komplett Deore LX (8 Fach)






Das ist nur der Rohzustand


----------



## zero-bond (6. August 2013)

Frisch ausgepackt und aufgebaut. Mein Fury 1.0. Echt schickes Ding, werde es Samstag in Winterberg mal auf Herz und Nieren testen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (6. August 2013)

Bei mir gab es auch "Nachwuchs", ein 85er GT Backwoods



Der Rahmen ist in einen Top Zustand, allerdings sind die Anbauteile fast alle unterirdisch.
Aber das suchen der richtigen teile macht ja fast genauso viel Spaß wie das zusammenbauen.
Bin am Überlegen die Schimano M700 Deerhead vom Timberline dran zu schrauben und das Timberline dann in Chrom/Rot aufzubauen.


----------



## See-R (7. August 2013)

Moin Jungs! Ich war am WE mit meinem "Mopped" auch mal unterwegs... quasi zur Eisdiele gefahren


----------



## SimsonS53 (7. August 2013)

Das STS ist einfach ein absolut geiles Ding.
Dieser Faser/Carbonmix und die ganzen geschwungenen Formen.
Oh mann das führt zu unkontrolliertem Speichelfluss...

Wären die Dinger nur nicht so fragil und heile daher so selten geworden...

Anbei mal mein 97er Avalanche im derzeitigen Trim, zwar nicht Zeitgenössisch aber ich fahre damit ja auch fast täglich...
(Morgens um 7:30 aufm Ameisentrail.)


----------



## cyclery.de (8. August 2013)

@zero-bond: Schickes Teil, viel Spaß in Winterberg.


----------



## placeb (8. August 2013)

Hey super Rad (hatte ich auch im Visier, war aber leider außerhalb meiner Reichweite)
Deerhead passt bestimmt super! Freu mich schon auf die Bilder!



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es auch "Nachwuchs", ein 85er GT Backwoods
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zero-bond (8. August 2013)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> @zero-bond: Schickes Teil, viel Spaß in Winterberg.



Danke! Haben ihr auch GT Downhill Trikots im
Sortiment?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2013)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Ich freue mich über 28er Alu GT
> ...denke es ist ein Virage von 95/96?
> ...



Ist wohl ein Virage, beim Baujahr wird es schwierig, bei meinem bin ich mir mit 97 recht sicher, das hatte auch eine 8-fach LX mit Mäusekino (keine schlechte und eine wirklich schöne Gruppe), allerdings habe ich nur eine Schraube am Schaltauge und die Kataloge im Netz geben wenig her über das Rad.





Viel Spaß damit, Gruß, GErrit


----------



## Oscar1 (12. August 2013)

Guten Abend. 
Ich habe eben die Gabel ausgebaut und sauber gemacht. 
Auf der Gabel steht Akisu 95. (Gabel kann aber bestimmt auch älter sein wie der Rahmen) 
Danke für den Tip mit den Schrauben am Schaltauge, das ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ausstattung ist wie geschrieben LX und ich muss sagen die gefällt mir auch immer besser. Einen Alu Lenker habe ich hier / original GT der war von meinem Backwoods und einen GT Schaftvorbau hab ich auch noch, kein High-End aber schön anzuschauen 

Was mich momentan interessiert ist: 

Wieviel Platz muss zwischen Reifen und Rahmen bleiben? (mir gefallen die Monstercross bikes)
Reichen wirklich 5mm pro Seite?


----------



## epic2006 (12. August 2013)

Im Katalog sind meine ich 42x700c Reifen angegeben, ich fahre momentan IRC v-Cross mit 38x700c, was für leichtes Gelände und Schotterwege vollkommen ausreichend ist.

Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, mach ich Dir gerne Bilder der Originalgabel, wobei eine Suche danach wohl relativ zeitaufwändig werden dürfte. Mach doch mal einen Thread für das Rad auf, damit wir hier die Galerie nicht überstrapazieren...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (18. August 2013)

Mein Version eines GT Fury´s 

Alles was gerade gut genug ist.....


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (18. August 2013)

Nochma in groß ..... glaub die Teile sprechen für sich ! 

Was man nicht sieht ist der CCDB mit Nukeproof TI Spring


----------



## SpeedyR (18. August 2013)

AKFreerider1987 schrieb:


> Nochma in groß ..... glaub die Teile sprechen für sich !
> 
> Was man nicht sieht ist der CCDB mit Nukeproof TI Spring



Fury ist ein reinrassiger DH'ler für die schnelle Linie bergab von A nach b

Versenkbare Sattelstütze...FAIL
Hammerschmidt...FAIL
Schwalbe Enduro Reifen....FAIL

da reisst nichma deine Tiwan Feder die nicht leichter ist wie eine Fox Stahlfeder raus..merkst was?Optik is nicht alles.

Teure komponenten machen nicht immer ein stimmig aufgebautes rad.

Schade.


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (18. August 2013)

Kann man sehen wie man will, aber einen reinrassigen Dh´ler wollte ich nicht. Desweiteren deine "Fail" - Komponenten sind genau die Sachen, die mich immer gestört haben beim Racen. Entweder kein Sattel da um besser reinzutreten, kein Gang mehr um gegen die Zeit zu kämpfen und die Reifen sind halt Testreifen!

Die Ti - Feder bringt definitiv mehr als eine Stahlfeder gerad bei dem Setup!

Topkomponenten sind keine Garantie für irgendwas, aber definitiv haben Sie eine Daseinsberechtigung in diesem Bike - weil es eben passt für den Einsatzzweck und wenn es manchmal Freeride und dezent Enduro lastig ist!

Am Ende komm ich weiter und bei 17,6 kg Gesamtgewicht - ist mir das sowas von egal ! Jedem das seine !


----------



## TigersClaw (18. August 2013)

Du sitzt durch den steilen Lenkwinkel viel zu weit hinten. Im Uphill kippste an jeder Rampe hinten runter. Der Aufbau ist unsinnig. Schade um das schöne Bike.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. August 2013)

ja, aber warum dann ein fury als grundlage?
für mich ergibt der aufbau auch keinen sinn. schnippiestütze am downhiller kann schon sinn ergeben, aber die hammerschmidt haut schon ordentlich rein.


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (18. August 2013)

Haha, geil bei 70,5° Lenkwinkel kipp ich von der Rampe - weiß net hab beim Crankworx nichts davon gemerkt..... Komisch

Mehr Bodenfreiheit, integrierte Kettenführung - mehr geht net! Gewichtstechnisch haste nichts verloren - unterm strich mehr vorteile als nachteile !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacWolf (19. August 2013)

Soooo - mein Neuaufbau vom Tequesta ist jetzt (fast) fertig... Es entspricht jetzt teilemäßig nicht mehr dem Original und ist ein wenig gemixt - dafür sind jetzt LX / XT-Komponenten verbaut.
- Schalt-/Bremshebel: Shimano XT ST-M092 (ich mag diese Shifter, die nur mit den Daumen betätigt werden)
- Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano LX FC-M569
- Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M732
- Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M737

Die Originalgabel versuche ich noch, von dem verrosteten Innenleben zu befreien. Immerhin habe ich noch einen original GT Vorbau bekommen  Leider habe ich nach wie vor das Problem mit den fehlenden Decals für die Seiten - dafür kommen so die Streifen mehr zur Geltung...
Sieht doch wieder ganz chic aus, oder?


----------



## skirmish (19. August 2013)

da ist es. Gerade abgeholt. Zaskar LE 1992, XTR.


----------



## Kruko (19. August 2013)

skirmish schrieb:


> da ist es. Gerade abgeholt. Zaskar LE 1992, XTR.



Ich sehe nichts


----------



## skirmish (19. August 2013)

noch nicht . Jetzt gibt es etwas Arbeit. Aber für Bj. 1992 ist es gut in Schuß. Wenn es erst mal sauber ist, dann ist schon mehr zu sehen.


----------



## Bleedinghost (20. August 2013)

So hab mein zwei Monate altes Meatball nen bissel umgestaltet.
Das Fahrgefühl ist ä Traum und bin eigentlich nur noch am radeln allerdings ist die Übersetzung noch nicht das wahre.


----------



## Kruko (21. August 2013)

Nach langer Zeit endlich mal wieder etwas neues im Haus. Die Treffen-Teilnehmer konnten ja schon ein genaueres Auge auf meinen Neuerwerb werfen.

















Das neue Xizang fährt sich richtig gut. Passt wie angegossen.


----------



## h0rst99 (21. August 2013)

Bleedinghost schrieb:


> So hab mein zwei Monate altes Meatball nen bissel umgestaltet.
> Das Fahrgefühl ist ä Traum und bin eigentlich nur noch am radeln allerdings ist die Übersetzung noch nicht das wahre.




Geiles Teil!!!!


----------



## grunzchicken (21. August 2013)

Das Xizang ist einfach der HAMMER! Wirklich schön, jedoch sehhrrr Kostspielig. Viel Spaß damit.......


----------



## showbie (21. August 2013)

Ich liebe dieses bike. Sieht echt klasse aus aber nur der rahmen allein ist schon echt teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bleedinghost (21. August 2013)

h0rst99 schrieb:


> Geiles Teil!!!!



Danke freut mich


----------



## skirmish (21. August 2013)

2. Versuch diesmal mit Bild. 

Mein erstes GT. Der Traum meiner Jugend.


----------



## kds70 (25. August 2013)

skirmish schrieb:


> 2. Versuch diesmal mit Bild.
> 
> Mein erstes GT. Der Traum meiner Jugend.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 257634



Sehr schön; optisch noch ein wenig Kosmetik am Rahmen nötig aber wenn´s techn. soweit ok ist - Glückwunsch. 

Das ist mein 96er Zaskar Stand heute (habe es ja auch erst 2 Monate): neues Tretlager war fällig. Neue Bremsbeläge vorne und hinten waren selbstverständlich und ein paar DMR V8 Pedale. Hinterrad neu zentriert von nem Freund (Fraggle69) und mehrere Kleinigkeiten eingestellt. Ach ja und die Panaracer kamen vor 2 Wochen noch drauf - bin sehr zufrieden. 
Derweil bin ich am Vorbau testen; der 130mm KORE hier traf letzte Woche ein. Optisch ein wenig zu hoch wie ich finde; praktisch aber ganz ok. Würde gerne mal einen 0 Grad Syncros poliert probieren aber erstmal was in der Art finden ... ! Ja, das war ein Aufruf 

LG Kai


----------



## stephank1301 (26. August 2013)

So, ich hab nochmal Zeit und Fleiß an den Tag gelegt und nachpoliert.... Wenn jemand Interesse hat, steht zum verkauf.


----------



## svenundjenny (26. August 2013)

kds70 schrieb:


>


 
Geiles Teil !!! Sowas hab ich auch in der Garage, muss jetzt unbedingt mal polieren


----------



## FirstR (26. August 2013)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Fury ist ein reinrassiger DH'ler für die schnelle Linie bergab von A nach b
> 
> Versenkbare Sattelstütze...FAIL
> Hammerschmidt...FAIL
> ...



Quatsch. Ich find das Fury in der Ausführung genial. auch mit nem Downhiller muss man manchmal rauftreten - die Hammerschmidt macht schon Sinn. 
Ich hätts GENAU SO aufgebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pefT3 (26. August 2013)

N'Abend,

dann will ich mein 96'-er Zaskar auch mal vorstellen.
Seit 3 Jahren mein CityRacer, mit ner DuraAce Kassette, kurzes Schaltwerk, bockhart und schön schnell. Genau das richtige um den ganzen zugezogenen Fixie Spinnern zu zeigen was ne Harke is. 

Normalerweise fahr ich ja Rocky Mountain, aber son Zaskar is einfach geil!


----------



## kds70 (26. August 2013)

Sehr geil =) Aber was sind denn "Fixie Spinner" und brauchst du deinen Syncros Vorbau noch? 

LG Kai



pefT3 schrieb:


> N'Abend,
> 
> dann will ich mein 96'-er Zaskar auch mal vorstellen.
> Seit 3 Jahren mein CityRacer, mit ner DuraAce Kassette, kurzes Schaltwerk, bockhart und schön schnell. Genau das richtige um den ganzen zugezogenen Fixie Spinnern zu zeigen was ne Harke is.
> ...


----------



## pefT3 (28. August 2013)

kds70 schrieb:


> ...Aber was sind denn "Fixie Spinner" und brauchst du deinen Syncros Vorbau noch?
> 
> LG Kai



Fixie Spinner - meine perönliche Bezeichnung für ca. 70% der Berliner Fixie und Singlespeed Fraktion, die sich so schmale Lenker ranschrauben, daß sie kaum noch Platz für ihre manikürten Patschehändchen haben, sich aber trotzdem nirgends durch trauen und so ne dicke Übersetzung haben, daß man immer denkt beim Anfahren fliegt dem gleich die Kniescheibe weg. 29% sind Kuriere oder haben heimlich geübt und können fahren und die restlichen 1% sind wirklich ehemalige Bahnradfahrer mit dicken Schenkeln. 

Und ja, ich brauch den Vorbau noch.


----------



## kds70 (28. August 2013)

Ahhh oki doki danke für die Erklärung (witzig =) 
Das mit dem Syncros hat sich verm. erledigt; bekomme einen. Jippieh


----------



## grunzchicken (30. August 2013)

Hallo Gemeinde!

Gestern habe ich nun endlich mein LTS Projekt beendet und soeben die neue Kurbel eingetreten. 
Einige werden sich bestimmt fragen, warum hat der grüne Padalen  montiert.......DARUM! Find ich in dem grün einfach nur schön. Außerdem sind die Trinkflaschenhalterung-Schrauben und Bremshebelschrauben auch grün

Bin schon auf Eure GT´s gespannt.

Bye


----------



## Deleted 112231 (5. September 2013)

GT Talera











An dieser Stelle nochmal vielen Dank für das gute Rad an GT-Alu-Freak!


----------



## cleiende (6. September 2013)

Tja, mein Ex-Karakoram finde ich dennoch das schönere Rad (zuminest den Rahmen).


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. September 2013)

...und vor allem hochwertiger...

....und dazu noch mit Geschichte..

....und dazu noch mit internationaler Trail Erfahrung.....

...aber jedem das Seine....

VG
peru


----------



## aggressor2 (7. September 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> ....und dazu noch mit internationaler Trail Erfahrung.....



was?


----------



## Deleted 112231 (7. September 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Tja, mein Ex-Karakoram finde ich dennoch das schönere Rad (zuminest den Rahmen).



Ist es auch, vorallendingen deutlich leichter. Und was mich wirklich verwundert hat ist, dass der Talera im Vergleich zum Karakoram bocksteif ist. Der gibt garnicht nach, beim Karakoram (und auch meinem Bravado) hatte man einen deutlichen Komfortvorteil.

...und weil der Karakoram mit XT(R) doch um einiges wertiger ist will ich den nicht im Studentenwohnheimkeller stehen lassen. Bei dem Talera hab ich da nicht sooo die Buxe voll bzw es wäre nicht so ein arger Verlust wenn mir das Teil geklaut wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rooneey (9. September 2013)

Moin! 

ich habe da so ein Tinten-blaues Stahl-Avalanche im Keller stehen, dass ich wieder hübsch machen will. der Vorbesitzer hat leider eine Federgabel eingebaut -> siehe mein Fotoalbum.außerdem ne gelbe Raceline vorn.

Was wäre denn passende in die Zeit, speziel was Bremsen vorn, Bereifung und generell Laufräder angeht. die Kiste sieht im Moment so bunt verbastelt aus ^^
ich kenn mich gut mit altem Rennrad-Kram aus, aber MTB muss ich fragen 

Danke jedenfalls und nix für ungut, wenn ich nicht den richtigen Thread benutze...

good n8


----------



## stephank1301 (11. September 2013)

So, Rahmen ist weg, der Rest vom Bike noch da, Manitou Skareb Platinum, Race Face Evolve kurbel GT Sattel, GT Griffe etc... 

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Cheers Stephan


----------



## Fuzzymobil (14. September 2013)

Hab ein Avalance Bj.96 
XT Kurbel vor 2 Jahren eingebaut und es läuft wieder wunderbar.
JUDY Elastomere gegen Industriefedern ausgetauscht.


----------



## napo (14. September 2013)

Was isn das die weißes zeug um das Rad herum ;-) 

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## aggressor2 (14. September 2013)

so werd ichs jetz erstmal lassen. die formula hat genervt, wegen wanderndem druckpunkt. den gibts bei der bb7 definitiv nicht mehr. an das bremsverhalten muss ich mich allerdings auch erstmal gewöhnen.


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2013)

Grad im Fotoalbum gefunden. Ist nicht meins:


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (20. September 2013)

Netter Aufbau, aber XT und Sram XX geht gar nicht ! Wenn schon Gruppenrein !


----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2013)

Stimmt. Die Kurbel passt optisch nicht. Aber die Räder und die Gabel könnte ich mir an meinem auch gut vorstellen.


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (20. September 2013)

Wer produziert die Gabel ? 29er & Carbon - 3T ?

Eigentlich müsste das Rad komplett XX I aufgebaut sein oder alte XO in cash green mit passenden Nokon ebenso in grün - dann wäre es der Knaller! Bissi träumen is erlaubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (20. September 2013)

Ich kenne die Gabekl nicht. Von Niner gibts aber eine sehr ähnliche sogar mit Steckachse.


----------



## versus (20. September 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Grad im Fotoalbum gefunden. Ist nicht meins:



was für ein grässliches rad!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. September 2013)

...ich wusste dass das vom Volker kommt 

ich persönlich empfinde es irgendwie als adipös, wenn es sowas bei nem Rad überhaupt gibt.

Wie so ein kleiner Hormonzwerg...überall a bisserl zu dick und unförmig, vor allem im Lenkkopfbereich und der Gabel und dazu noch mit hässlichen Klamotten angezogen...

so ungefähr))



versus schrieb:


> was für ein grässliches rad!


----------



## versus (21. September 2013)

ja, so ungefähr


----------



## Kruko (21. September 2013)

versus schrieb:


> was für ein grässliches rad!



Du bist immer so schön direkt. 

Aber ich gebe Dir gerne Recht. Absolut sinnfreier Aufbau. Sieht für mich aus, wie einmal durch die Restekiste gesucht.


----------



## versus (21. September 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Du bist immer so schön direkt.
> 
> Aber ich gebe Dir gerne Recht. Absolut sinnfreier Aufbau. Sieht für mich aus, wie einmal durch die Restekiste gesucht.



war gester schon ein bisschen spät für diplomatie und lange erklärungen. ist ja auch selbsterklärend, der klops


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (21. September 2013)

versus schrieb:


> was für ein grässliches rad!



+1 

(über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten, aber: Meinen trifft's nicht im Geringsten)


----------



## epic2006 (21. September 2013)

Twentynine setzt sich nicht durch, das wurde ja schon festgestellt. Ob das an der seltsamen Optik liegt? Man munkelt....


----------



## eddy 1 (21. September 2013)

Und erst der vorbau nee nee


----------



## Rooneey (22. September 2013)

igitt.bäh! dislike! 28" gehören an ein Rennrad oder Hollandrad!


----------



## epic2006 (22. September 2013)

Dem mag ich widersprechen:





Stilgerechte 28"

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## matthias,wandel (22. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein 98`er GT Zaskar 16", BB neu aufgebaut. War mein erster Rahmen den ich für 1000DM gekauft hatte. Wurde erst für Trial, dann für CC und jetzt als Allround benutzt.


Teileliste:
Rahmen, GT Zaskar BB 16", BJ98
Gabel RockShox Reba SL 100
Schaltung: XTR 985/980 Kurbel, Sonderfarbe Matt schwarz eloxiert / XTR 980 Shifter 2/10 / XTR 986 Schaltwerk mit AEST Schaltröllchen / XT Kassette 11-32, 10Fach / XTR 980 Umwerfer mit Alu Schrauben / XTR Innenlager / KMC 10SL Kette
Lenker: RCC 750 Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 75mm, 31,8
Steuersatz: CHris King
Sattelstütze: USE 27,2; 400
Sattel: Selle SLR Gel Flow titanium
Pedale: Rockman Trial
HR: DT Swiss 240S, DT XR4.1, Revo Speichen
VR: Tune King, Mavic X717, Revo Speichen
Griffe: KCNC Superlite
VR Bremse: Hope Tech V2, 203
HR Bremse: Shimano XT, V-Brake 750
Schaltzüge: Jagwire
Bremszug Jagwire
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR
Pneu: Unterschiedlich, für Strasse gerade Conti SportContact











Werde mal noch Geländebilder reinstellen, bei Gelegenheit


----------



## HorstSt (22. September 2013)

Die Verlegung und Farbigkeit der Züge ist aber sicher nur für die Probefahrt, oder? Dann reden wir über den Rest.
Horst


----------



## versus (22. September 2013)

hm, was soll man dazu sagen (ohne wieder als "direkt" bezeichnet zu werden  ?

es ist sicher, praktisch und erfüllt den zweck, der sich mir beim ansehen der bilder noch nicht recht erschliessen will.

4 verschieden farben von zughüllen / leitungen sieht man auch eher selten.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2013)

versus schrieb:


> hm, was soll man dazu sagen (ohne wieder als "direkt" bezeichnet zu werden  ?



Ganz einfach: der Aufbau ist absolut grausam. Es gibt kein Vernüntiges Konzept, es ist weder Leicht, noch timekorrekt, noch schön. Es gehört eindeutig in den Thread der vergewaltigten GTs. Schade um den Rahmen.

Das Carbon Zaskar liesse sich mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen sehr viel schöner machen. Der kurze DH Vorbau passt ebensoweni wie die XX Kurbel. Beides in schwarz, die Kurbel vielleicht in Carbon. Dazu vernünftige Reifen drauf und schon ist das Teil sehr genial.


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2013)

@ versus

Du darfst ruhig direkt sein. 

Das beste an dem Aufbau ist wohl der King. Der Mix der Komponenten ist recht wild. Gabel ist viel zu Lang für den Rahmen, der Rahmen könnte eine gründliche Politur vertragen, die Vorderradbremse ist mit der V2 völlig überdimmensioniert... Aber das Thema mit der Restekiste hatten wir ja erst vor kurzem. 

Auf Bilder im Gelände mit den Reifen bin ich echt gespannt. 

Mein Fall ist es definitiv nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (22. September 2013)

Ich danke euch das ihr nicht erstmal versucht habt zu fragen warum ich den Aufbau nicht nacht "Original", noch auf "Leicht" oder sonst was gewählt habe. 

Für`s Gelände kommen natürlich andere Pneu rauf. Die Gabel ist dran, damit das BB etwas höher kommt. Leichtbau macht bei einem Rahmengewicht von 1700g keinen Sinn. Die V2 ist mit Absicht auf 203 dran, wie schon bereits geschrieben überdimensioniert, weil die V-Brake hinten mir bei langen Bergabfahrten nicht Standhaft genug ist. Über die Farben kann man immer diskutieren.

Ich möchte auch nicht mit dem Aufbau an einem "Wunder schönstes GT Kontest" teilnehmen, noch "Retro Style" haben. Der Aufbau richtete sich für mich an Agilität und neueste Technik, sofern verwendbar. Ich bitte das zu respektieren, auch wenn es für euch hässlich, unförmig und was weiss ich nicht noch alles sein kann.


----------



## versus (22. September 2013)

matthias schrieb:


> Der Aufbau richtete sich für mich an Agilität und neueste Technik, sofern verwendbar. Ich bitte das zu respektieren, auch wenn es für euch hässlich, unförmig und was weiss ich nicht noch alles sein kann.



genau den aspekt der agilität stelle ich bei der langen gabel in frage. es kommt ja nicht nur das bb hoch, sondern der lenkwinkel verändert sich - hinsichtlich agilität sicher nicht zum guten hin


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. September 2013)

....kommt auf die Definition von Agilität an.

Aber alle erahrenen MTBler wissen wie dieses Rad fahren wird: super agiles Einlenkverhalten. Von null auf voll eingeklappter Lenker in null komma nix.

Mit dem Chopper kommst um keine engere Kurve auch nur ansatzweise rum.....achte einfach drauf: der Lenker wird unheimlichen Drang haben nach innen einzuklappen und Du wirst immer mit Kraft gegenlenken müssen.

Für mich sieht das Rad einfach danach aus, dass Du - ganz objektiv gesagt- NULL Ahnung vom Räderschrauben hast und tunlichst Deine Finger davon lassen solltest. In Deinem Sinne und im Sinne Deines Hintermannes.....der wird sich nämlich wegen Dir auch langmachen...

just my 2 cents.

VG
peru


----------



## Deleted 112231 (22. September 2013)

Die Forke traveln auf 80 oder 60mm, fette Reifen druff und gut is.

Ansonsten find ich den Aufbau sogar ziemlich ansprechend, GT hatte doch selber mal ab Werk v-Brake hinten und Disc vorne. Ist noch 'ne ecke besser als son garstigen Adapter hinten zu montieren der nix kann ausser nerven.


----------



## matthias,wandel (22. September 2013)

Ich versteh zwar nicht warum jetzt die Kenntnisse über das montieren von Veloteilen mit ins Spiel kommt, finde aber auf jeden Fall die Art sehr nach unterste Schublade.

Man kann viel über den nun flacheren Lenkwinkel disskutieren oder mutmasen, auch übrigens über den nur 75mm Vorbau und der Sattelstütze mit wenig BS. Ergibt auch eine eher GT untypsiche Sitzposition. 

Vor der "Verschandelung" war das Zaskar übrigens abolut Original von mir selbst aufgebaut. Also weiss ich auch wie es sich damit gefahren hat und mir sagt das neue Absolut zu.


----------



## cleiende (22. September 2013)

Zumindest wird die lange Gabel dem Rahmen im Gelände übelst zusetzen. Bis er dann bricht wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß. Und Du solltest viel fahren, denn wer draufsitzt kann das Rad nicht sehen.


----------



## Kruko (22. September 2013)

Levent schrieb:


> Die Forke traveln auf 80 oder 60mm, fette Reifen druff und gut is.
> 
> Ansonsten find ich den Aufbau sogar ziemlich ansprechend, GT hatte doch selber mal ab Werk v-Brake hinten und Disc vorne. Ist noch 'ne ecke besser als son garstigen Adapter hinten zu montieren der nix kann ausser nerven.



Gegen diese Kombi spricht ja auch nichts. Aber eine gute V-Brake ist im Trockenen nicht viel schlechter als eine 160mm Scheibe. Die Bremse vorn ist, für die, die Hope nicht kennen, das Topmodell, innenbelüftete Scheibe. Eine Saint oder M4 ist Kleinkram dagegen.

@mw

Wenn Du Dein Rad hier postest, muss Du auch mit der Kritik leben können. Das dieser Aufbau von allen kritisiert wird, hätte Dir eigentlich klar sein müssen.


----------



## TigersClaw (22. September 2013)

cleiende schrieb:


> Zumindest wird die lange Gabel dem Rahmen im Gelände übelst zusetzen. Bis er dann bricht wünsche ich Dir viel Spaß. Und Du solltest viel fahren, denn wer draufsitzt kann das Rad nicht sehen.



Damit hast Du prinzipiell sicher Recht. Aber glaubst Du im ernst, das ein Zaskar bricht? Wieviele gebroche Zaskars sind hier im Forum bekannt? Wie hat Hans Rey die Zaskars rangenommen, und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das der Besitzer des hier diskutierten Zaskars ihm es auch nur ansatzweise nachmacht?


----------



## goegolo (22. September 2013)

Die China-Zaskars brechen, sind halt keine GTs mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matthias,wandel (22. September 2013)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Damit hast Du prinzipiell sicher Recht. Aber glaubst Du im ernst, das ein Zaskar bricht? Wieviele gebroche Zaskars sind hier im Forum bekannt? Wie hat Hans Rey die Zaskars rangenommen, und wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, das der Besitzer des hier diskutierten Zaskars ihm es auch nur ansatzweise nachmacht?



Als ich den Rahmen 98 gekauft hatte bin ich mit dem sogar Trial gefahren. Natürlich mit Starrgabel (und steilerem Lenkwinkel) aber überlebt hat er das.


----------



## matthias,wandel (22. September 2013)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Gegen diese Kombi spricht ja auch nichts. Aber eine gute V-Brake ist im Trockenen nicht viel schlechter als eine 160mm Scheibe. Die Bremse vorn ist, für die, die Hope nicht kennen, das Topmodell, innenbelüftete Scheibe. Eine Saint oder M4 ist Kleinkram dagegen.
> 
> @mw
> 
> Wenn Du Dein Rad hier postest, muss Du auch mit der Kritik leben können. Das dieser Aufbau von allen kritisiert wird, hätte Dir eigentlich klar sein müssen.



Ich habe nichts gegen eine Meinung des einzelnen. Kritik in einer höfflichen Form ist ja auch vollkommen ok aber nicht mit Schlussfolgerungen die Beleidigend sind. Auch soll man sich jetzt nicht wegen dem Lenkwinkel ein Fahrverhalten vorstellen, was mit Selbstmord gleichgestellt wird. Ich wusste auch nicht, ob es mit der langen Gabel nicht doch zu einem unerwünschten Nebeneffekt beim Geradeauslauf usw. kommt aber wie schon gesagt es fährt sich für mich sehr genial, eben Agil aber nicht zu hibelig. 

Die Meinung über zu vielen Farben mit den Zügen kann ich auch teilen, war halt beim Aufbau ein toller Gedanke, welcher sich dann doch nicht als so passend entpuppt hat. Wenn Sie verschlissen sind, kommen die roten Züge weg.


----------



## Davidbelize (26. September 2013)

Was mir an diesem rad gefällt ist der rahmen.........










........... und damit könnte man schon einiges anfangen.


----------



## napo (30. September 2013)

Von gestern... Auf Brocken Tour. 

Tapatalk @GaLaXyNote


----------



## Queristmehr (1. Oktober 2013)

so hier mal paar pics vom letzen austria trip! nix dolles aber immerhin.....


























ziel erreicht


----------



## cizeta (1. Oktober 2013)

da ich mein gt als mtb langsam ausmuster, es allerdings nicht abgeben möchte, wird eine art touren rad draus gemacht.













ich weiß auch das es noch nicht fertig ist und man es noch verbessern kann aber vorerst muss es so herhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (1. Oktober 2013)

Na dann will ich auch mal wieder .... ich liebe es nach wie vor


----------



## Deleted 112231 (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2013)

cizeta schrieb:


> da ich mein gt als mtb langsam ausmuster, es allerdings nicht abgeben möchte, wird eine art touren rad draus gemacht.



ich weiss gar nicht was schlimmer ist, das bike, die fotos, oder der hintergrund


----------



## cizeta (11. Oktober 2013)

versus schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht was schlimmer ist, das bike, die fotos, oder der hintergrund



Ja ich weiß die tapete sieht schlimm aus
Zu den Fotos kann ich nur sagen gibt meine Handykamera nicht mehr her

Und zu dem Rad würde mich interessieren was dich stört ?

Mgf Dennis


----------



## versus (11. Oktober 2013)

cizeta schrieb:


> Und zu dem Rad würde mich interessieren was dich stört ?



alles in allem ein kruder mix aus allem möglichen - von oben nach unten:

1. vro-dh-kombi für touren - unschön und unnötig, v. a. so ganz nach oben gedreht.
2. sattel anschlag nach vorne geschoben - sieht immer vermurkst und nach falscher rahmengrösse aus.
3. lampe mit fliegender verkabelung - bleibt die dauerhaft dran? dann gibts wirklich schönere (und nicht teurere) lösungen.
4. vorne disc, hinten v-brake - für touren nicht wirklich notwendig und dann auch noch an einer gabel mit eingeschraubten canti-sockeln.
5. slicks und federgabel - seltsame und ebenfalls unschöne kombi.
6. zweifach-kurbel ohne shifter und umwerfer - kommt da noch was?
7. durchhängende kette - kommt noch ein spanner? wenn nicht ist auf holprigem untergrund vorsicht geboten.

mag sein, dass es seinen zweck irgendwie erfüllt und klar kann man mit federgabel auch auf der strasse fahren und auf derselben bremst auch eine disc vorne besser, aber für mich ist das ein wirklich schlimm verbaut, vermurkst, verbasteltes rad. nichts für ungut, meine meinung.


----------



## cizeta (12. Oktober 2013)

1. da ich dh fahre bin ich breite lenker gewühnt und fahre sie gerne und je nachdem ob ich gemütlich oder sportlicher strecke machen möchte sind die vro vorbauten recht gut 
2. sieht nicht schön aus ist aber ergonomisch genau auf mich abgestimmt
3. lampe ist nur bei nacht fahrten dran und wird bei nicht benutzen demontiert 
4.1. bei gut 100 kg kampfgewicht, der höchsten niederschlagsrate deutschlands und  bergiges gelände da vertraue ich lieber einer 180er scheibe vorne als einer v-brake (habe nichts gegen v-brakes vor allem wenn es trocken ist aber bei nässe sind scheiben eben besser)
4.2. ich weiß nicht wie du mit den alten bombern vertraut bist alleridngs sind die castings mehrteilig und durch die sockel verschraubt
5. da wird ggf auch noch mal geändert
6. hatte momentan keine kleinen kettenblattschrauben und keine passenden unterlegscheiben weswegen ich das große kb nur als spacer benutze (wird noch geändert)
7. genau wie der noch nciht vorhandene kettenspanner der noch verbaut werden muss

möchte dir damit auch nciht zu nahe treten aber ich hatte auch geschrieben das es erst mal ein zwischen stadium ist und erst mal so herhalten muss bis ich es weiter ausbauen kann


----------



## HorstSt (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich verstehe die ganzen Kritikpunkte, ich verstehe auch Deine Erwiderungen. Tatsache ist: Schön ist das Rad nicht. Funktional mag es sein. Ob das unbedingt ein Widerspruch sein muss? Denn immerhin hast Du eine der schönsten jemals gebauten Rahmenformen mit der GT-Triangel. Wenn Du das GT in Ehren halten willst - was ich absolut verstehe - und eine Stadtschlampe brauchst (Denn anders sehe ich das Rad im Moment nicht.), dann sind das nach meinem Verständnis zwei Projekte.
Aber nix für ungut.
Horst


----------



## Sensor (12. Oktober 2013)

Wie schlimm,verbaut, vermurkst ist meine "Baustelle"? Hoffe eure Augen schmerzen nicht zu sehr 

Ach.. das Bild ist zu gross, sorry.


----------



## HorstSt (13. Oktober 2013)

Ist das vor oder nach dem Aufbau? Murks sehe ich da auf den ersten Blick keinen, außer dem Kettenschutz am Ritzelpaket - sieht verschlissen aus und braucht normalerweise auch keiner.
Horst


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (13. Oktober 2013)

Angststreifen rausbrechen und die Gabel richtig farblich anpassen - dann ist es ein Sahnestück!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sensor (16. Oktober 2013)

Danke. 
Das ist nach dem Aufbau, mein erster Aufbau. Konnte den nackten 98er Rahmen sehr preiswert kaufen.
Jetzt habe ich mal ne schwarze Gabel montiert. Die hat aber 418 Gramm mehr Gewicht, das nervt, das Rad ist jetzt vorne zu schwer. Ist jetzt zu viel schwarz verbaut? Will die leichte Gabel umfärben aber welche Farbe?
Wäre es schöner wenn die Gabel in Rahmenfarbe wäre? 
Decals suche ich auch, finde aber keine in der richtigen Farbe. Den Sattel und die Reifen werde ich auch noch wechseln.


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (16. Oktober 2013)

Sattel müsste ein 94'er Flite drauf!
Gabel in Rahmenfarbe pulvern lassen!
Dann is es schon top!

Optional ne komplette Schwarze lx - Gruppe oder die alte Xtr- Gruppe wie dein Schaltwerk !

Die Kojak's sind schon nett - cityrakete halt


----------



## Kruko (16. Oktober 2013)

AKFreerider1987 schrieb:


> Sattel müsste ein 94'er Flite drauf!
> Gabel in Rahmenfarbe pulvern lassen!
> Dann is es schon top!
> 
> ...



Warum soll auf ein 98'er Zaskar ein 94'er Flite?  der Rahmen ist eloxiert. Da sieht eine blau gepulverte Gabel äußerst bescheiden aus. 

Schaltgruppe kann man ändern, muss man aber nicht.


----------



## AKFreerider1987 (16. Oktober 2013)

Flite ist Flite ! 
Ja oder eloxieren - auf'm Smartphone sieht man das nicht so gut!


----------



## svenundjenny (16. Oktober 2013)

Heute auf kleiner Tour mit dem Nachwuchs 



 



 
Man, diese Autosol-Politur glänzt einem ja die Belichtung des iPhone kaputt - geiles Zeug !!


----------



## Queristmehr (17. Oktober 2013)

feines radele!!!! geile kombo mit den gelben reifen! was sind das für welche? hatte ich früher auch mal an meinen zaskar........


----------



## svenundjenny (17. Oktober 2013)

Das sind Kenda K829 - sollen nicht so besonders gut sein, aber gelb


----------



## gtcaza (27. Oktober 2013)

a


----------



## Boramaniac (31. Oktober 2013)

Mit dem Tempest unterwegs...






Gruß Bora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-lrs (3. November 2013)

Wow. Das Bild ist einfach nur wunderschön. Das GT auch, der Herbst steht ihm gut. Für mich als stiller Leser ist das der spannendste Thread im Forum. Suchtpotential = 10/10. Und das Beste: der hört nie auf! GTs sind halt schon was für die Ewigkeit, und es sind Bilder wie deins, die von der Leidenschaft zeugen, die unsere Lieblingsbikes so unsterblich macht. Danke  !!!


----------



## Bullfighter (3. November 2013)

Hallo
So sieht mein Zaskar LE aktuell aus, wieder Gelände tauglich
Der Rahmen ist mir aber irgendwie einfach eine Nummer zu klein,
also falls irgendwer was größeres von GT zum tauschen hat kann er sich gerne mal melden.
Muß nicht unbedingt ein Hardtail sein.


----------



## Bullfighter (3. November 2013)

Mein GT ZR 1.0
Habe ich diesen Sommer auch wieder zum Rennrad umgebaut.
Mich stört nur dieser rote Time aufkleber
Momentan steht es bei meinem Qousin er trainiert damit für einen Triathlon.


----------



## Cybermorph (3. November 2013)

Mein 97er LTS-2


----------



## thomasg2466 (11. November 2013)

... noch bissel Werbung in eigener Sache für die aktuelle Wahl zum IBC Classic Bike, also voted für mein 93er Purple Fade!


----------



## grunzchicken (11. November 2013)

I LOVE IT!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0rst99 (11. November 2013)

Ein Traum !!


----------



## grunzchicken (11. November 2013)

Ziert schon seit Monaten meinen Desktop im Büro!!


----------



## Tucana (14. November 2013)




----------



## ceo (14. November 2013)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> ...also voted für mein 93er Purple Fade!



hübsches bike, was ist das für ein vorbau


----------



## thomasg2466 (14. November 2013)

danke für die blumen jungs!
ist nen critical racing prototyp

ride on


----------



## ceo (14. November 2013)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> ist nen critical racing prototyp



bedeutet das, den bekommt man nicht? einzelstück?


----------



## thomasg2466 (14. November 2013)

ja denke schon ;(


----------



## ceo (14. November 2013)

thomasg2466 schrieb:


> ja denke schon ;(



sag bescheid, falls du dich davon jemals trennst - ich ahne, meine chancen sind gering.

das teil ist echt das gewisse etwas.


----------



## See-R (15. November 2013)

ceo schrieb:


> sag bescheid, falls du dich davon jemals trennst - ich ahne, meine chancen sind gering.
> 
> das teil ist echt das gewisse etwas.




vielleicht hat jemand ja an dem STS Interesse.
Denke darüber nach das Unikat zu verkaufen... 
Evtl. Preisanfragen bitte nur via PM, soll hier kein Diskussionsforum werden.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

klar, ist ein MTB Forum hier, aber da wieder mal nicht das angekommen ist, was ich gebraucht hätte für das JSP psyclone hab ich eben das Update fürs ZR 1.0 wie im Ketzer Thread angekündigt durchgeführt:

- Kéo 2 Max Carbon in weiß
- Ksyrium SLS vom C...... )
- die letzten Leichtbau Spanner in blau

Die blauen Spanner geben nochmal einen kleinen Farbtupfer, die weißen Naben passen auch noch besser als die Ksyrium Elite und die weißen Pedale sind um Welten schöner als die alten billig Tecoras..

Hier ein paar Impressionen:




DSC00663 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00662 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00659 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00658 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC00654 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Und das Beste nebenbei: mal grad eben genau 275 g wegegefeilt) Die geht die 80 km doch auch gleich noch ein paar Sekunden schneller...und genau die nehm ich JETZT unter die Räder!

Roll on!!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (16. November 2013)

gefällt mir nicht.


----------



## ceo (16. November 2013)

ist das ein zaskar


----------



## skirmish (16. November 2013)

ceo schrieb:


> ist das ein zaskar



hallo

falsche Ecke hier. Guckst Du unter Auktionswarnung. 
Da ist der Rahmen schon entlarvt.


----------



## fedaykin (17. November 2013)

Kashmirâ¦â¦..winterfertig.


----------



## cleiende (17. November 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> klar, ist ein MTB Forum hier, aber da wieder mal nicht das angekommen ist, was ich gebraucht hätte für das JSP psyclone hab ich eben das Update fürs ZR 1.0 wie im Ketzer Thread angekündigt durchgeführt:
> 
> ...



Für ne rollende Resterampe okay. Oder Du machst bessere Fotos.


----------



## fedaykin (17. November 2013)

@ See-R;  respect! sehr, sehr schön!!


----------



## Manni1599 (17. November 2013)

@peru73
Mir gefällt es  gut. Das wir alle älter werden, ist auch klar. Ich täte ja Spacer UNTER den Vorbau getan und den dann gedreht.
Aber Rennrad ist ja nicht so meins...


----------



## See-R (17. November 2013)

fedaykin schrieb:


> @ See-R;  respect! sehr, sehr schön!!



vielen Danke 
aber mein Keller wird langsam zu klein


----------



## tofu1000 (24. November 2013)

Mal flott jemanden angefixt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. November 2013)

darf das hier auch her?

Beim echten Bravado ('97) ist die festgegammelte Sattelstütze noch nicht gewillt aus dem Rahmen zu gehen 






Demnächst hoffentlich auch ein echtes. Bin zuletzt wieder total angefixt von den Stahl-GTs.


----------



## h0rst99 (28. November 2013)

Geil


----------



## Benavente (4. Dezember 2013)

Im Aufbau. Und wenn alles klappt, kommt n 95er RTS2 mit LX Ausstattung dazu...


----------



## Oscar1 (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich war gestern Abend auf Probefahrt.. .


----------



## mani.r (8. Dezember 2013)

So, bin wieder auf GT unterwegs. 
Danke Sebastian für das Bike.


----------



## Cad2 (9. Dezember 2013)

mani.r schrieb:


> So, bin wieder auf GT unterwegs.
> Danke Sebastian für das Bike.



GEILES TEIL! 

wie ist dein erster fahreindruck?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (9. Dezember 2013)

Joah, sehr genial. Gefällt mir


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2013)

sieht arg nach speci aus, aber besser. der hängebauch ist vor allem besser kaschiert


----------



## mani.r (10. Dezember 2013)

Hatte vorher eine Specialized Enduro. Leider haben mir die neuen Größen nicht mehr richtig gepasst. Das M war mir zu klein und das L zu groß.
Das Force in Gr. M hat mir bei der Probefahrt schon perfekt gepasst im orignal Setup.

Man kann es nicht mehr mit dem alten Force oder Sanction vergleichen.
Man sitzt mehr im Bike, der Sitzwinkel ist angenehmer und es klettert auch besser. 
Auf der Abfahrt fühlt man sich sehr sicher und es läuft auch sehr ruhig aber ist auch trotzdem noch sehr wendig.

Das Gewicht ist allerdings recht hoch. Mein Enduro hatte über 1kg weniger wobei das Gewicht beim Force in den Laufräder steckt. Die 2,4 Trailking bringen schon was auf die Waage und der LRS zählt sicher auch nicht zu den leichtesten. Im Frühjahr werde ich auf Tubeless gehen und wenn die TK runter sind gehe ich auf 2,2er. Das reichte bis jetzt auch immer aus. Dann dürfte sich das ganze noch etwas spritzger anfühlen. 

Was echt übel ist, ist die Zugverlegung im Tretlagerbereich. Da ist noch viel Luft nach oben für Verbesserungen. Da braucht es schon sehr viel Liebe und Gedult, wenn man was an den Zügen macht.
Gut, das war aber nach der ersten Ausfahrt vergessen.


----------



## zero-bond (10. Dezember 2013)

Sooo auch mal ein Bild von meinem Fury. Muss ganz ehrlich sagen, bergab eine Waffe. Das geht wirklich ordentlich ab!


----------



## Deleted 195305 (10. Dezember 2013)

Mein 1993er GT Pro Freestyle Tour im 1985er Performer Retro Look.


----------



## h0rst99 (10. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Lousa (11. Dezember 2013)

lecker, feines blinky-blinky mit satten Tuffs


----------



## HorstSt (15. Dezember 2013)

Mein Tequesta hat nun verschiedene Versuchsaufbauten als SSP etc. hinter sich. Letztlich habe ich mich für einen (relativ) timecorrecten Aufbau mit Shimano DX und Deore entschieden. D.h. auch, dass ich es insgesamt nicht zu bunt weden lasse, also auf das Naheliegende verzichte, die rot-gelb-weißen Farbakzente im Rahmen bei Griffen, Sattel, Zügen und Eloxalteilen fortzuführen.




So ist es fast fertig.

Es fehlen noch die Griffe.
LRS und Reifen werden noch geändert. Ich denke, diese modernen hohen Felgen und die Weißwandreifen passen irgendwie nicht.

Der Lenker muss so, da ich den Vorbau in "Wagenfarbe" erhalten will, er mir aber viel zu lang ist.

Zwei Probleme habe ich noch, bevor es überhaupt weiter gehen kann:
- Die U-Brake ist nicht komplett. Von der Exage sind nur die beiden Hebel mit den Belägen vorhanden. So richtig weiß ich aber nicht, was da fehlt, also Befestigungsschrauben, Seilzug und Führung unterhalb des Sattels.
- Es fehlt die Führung für die Schaltzüge unterhalb des Innenlagers

Horst


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Dezember 2013)

HorstSt schrieb:


> - Es fehlt die Führung für die Schaltzüge unterhalb des Innenlagers
> 
> Horst



Gugg ma hier: 

https://www.bike-components.de/prod...ugfuehrung-SM-STP18T.html?xtcr=1&xtmcl=Stp18t

Das Teil passt fast immer, und lässt sich notfalls etwas anpassen.


----------



## veiter42 (19. Dezember 2013)

Heyho,

ich bin kurz davor mein GT Backwoods nackig zu machen und die Teile in einen anderen Rahmen zu setzen...aus dem Rahmen würde ich mir dann gerne ein Stadt-MTB mit Slicks/Semi-Slicks und Inter-Auto-Lücken kompatiblem Lenker basteln. Hätte gerne einige Vorschläge für eine leichte Gabel 1 1/8 und eine Idee für HR und Antrieb (SS oder 1x9). Was meint ihr, würde das für einen Gewichtsunterschied ausmachen? SS fände ich wegen der Wartungsarmut (bei derzeitig etwa 50 km/Tag) sympathischer. Die Komponenten sollten mich bei Diebstahl auch nicht zum Verzweifeln bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Dezember 2013)

Gabel hol Dir ne Kinesis MaxLight, das ist imho der beste Kompromiss aus Gewicht und Preis. Gibts als Canti only, Disc only und Canti + Disc, und in verschiedenen Einbauhöhen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (20. Dezember 2013)

bei 50 km/d und hügeligem bis bergigem Gelände würde ich 1x9 oder 1x10 fahren ... wenn's flacher ist, dann Singlespeed oder ne Automatix/Kickshift-Nabe. Shimano Deore ist robust aber nicht heißbegehrt


----------



## Kruko (22. Dezember 2013)

Hier mein neues Zaskar Race


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Farbe. Aufbau eher langweilig. Was willst Du mit einem XL Rahmen?


----------



## Kruko (22. Dezember 2013)

Aufbau ist zweckmäßig  Ist aber kein XL-Rahmen, sondern nur L. So steht es auch auf dem Tretlager.


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich find den Aufbau gut so, bei den "Bunten" Rahmen würde eine zusätzliche Farbe nur stören.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich sehe es ähnlich wie Jörg und GT Sassy. Der Aufbau ist zweckmäßig und mMn das Einzige was ein Zaskar WIRKLICH gebrauchen kann. Trotz des Hypes um Zaskars an manchen Stellen habe ich den Tanz um das goldene Kalb nie verstanden. 

Deswegen ist dieser Aufbau auch ein würdiger Aufbau: hochwertig, für den eigentlichen Einsatzzweck bestimmt. Ein Arbeitstier. Schicki-micki, XTR etc hat mMn an nem Zaskar nix zu suchen. Weder an klassischen Zaskars, noch an modernen Carbon Zassis. Für echten Leichtbau sind sie zu schwer und für die hochwertigsten Edel-Teile von der Machart her eher zu rustikal.

Für Elox Teile hat es GT Sassy gut auf den Punkt gebracht: die differierenden Farben der Eloxal Teile wirken nur störend, schwarz und silber sind für die Team Lackierungen dafür dankbare Farben, da sie nicht "negativ" auftragen.

Also ab damit in den Schlamm und bitte seiner ureigenen Bestimmung zuführen an nem wunderschönen Heilig Abend mud race)

Viel Spaß damit!

Allen Frohe Weihnachten!!!

peru



GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich find den Aufbau gut so, bei den "Bunten" Rahmen würde eine zusätzliche Farbe nur stören.


----------



## Kettentrumm (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich wuensche allen GT - Verrueckten schoene Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Ich hoffe wir sehen wiedre viele tolle Raeder im neuen Jahr und ich habe mir vorgenommen endlich auch meine alten Baustellen abzuschliessen.

Bis denne

PS: Es ist ein schoenes und funktionelles Zaskar, aber an der Teamlackierung hat mich schon immer das Grau gestoert. Der rahmen koennte so toll aussehen in Blau-Weiss-Gelb, aber ne da muessen sie ja noch den grauen Streifen dazwischenschieben.


----------



## mountygirl (27. Dezember 2013)

Hallo  
nun hat mich der GT Virus auch infiziert...





Unter, bzw. neben dem Tannenbaum war noch etwas für mich. 
Wenn ich keine Ohren hätte, würde ich jetzt im Kreis grinsen!!!
Ich kann es selbst noch gar nicht richtig glauben. Es ist aber wahr!!!
Seht mal selbst...






Mein erstes GT!!
Ein GT Zaskar Carbon Pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (27. Dezember 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten GT - wie geil ist das denn ?

@ Insa und Jörg 

Ihr habt echt nen Knall , ist euch schon klar , gelle ?


----------



## mountymaus (28. Dezember 2013)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum ersten GT - wie geil ist das denn ?
> 
> @ Insa und Jörg
> 
> Ihr habt echt nen Knall , ist euch schon klar , gelle ?




Das wir einen Knall haben, das wissen wir!
Es ist ein Gemeinschaftsprojekt mit Oma und Opa gewesen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Dezember 2013)

Na hab ich mir doch gedacht, warum sonst sollte der Jörg ne Bewertung für nen S Carbon Zassi abgeben, wenn die Insa scho einen hat...Als ich die Bewertung im im Oktober im Bikemarkt gesehen hatte war mir klar wer den bekommen wird!!!

DAS nenn ich mal ein geiles Weihnachtsgeschenk!!!!!! Wollt ihr mich adoptieren???? bin auch gaaanz lieb!!

Viel Spaß damit und bis zum nächsten GT Treffen!!!

Und der Kreis der Bekloppten wird größer und größer und......

Viele Grüße

peru




mountygirl schrieb:


> Hallo
> nun hat mich der GT Virus auch infiziert...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kruko (28. Dezember 2013)

peru73 schrieb:


> Na hab ich mir doch gedacht, warum sonst sollte der Jörg ne Bewertung für nen S Carbon Zassi abgeben, wenn die Insa scho einen hat...Als ich die Bewertung im im Oktober im Bikemarkt gesehen hatte war mir klar wer den bekommen wird!!!
> 
> DAS nenn ich mal ein geiles Weihnachtsgeschenk!!!!!! Wollt ihr mich adoptieren???? bin auch gaaanz lieb!!
> 
> ...



Nein lieber Peter, wir wollen dich nicht adoptieren. Wir sind leider dafür zu alt. Und lieb bist du auch nicht. Du hast eine ziehmlich große Macke. Die haben wir zwar auch, aber noch mehr gibt das Portemonnaie nicht her. Zudem haben wir jetzt auch noch ein neues Hobby.

Hier kann man aber auch nichts geheim halten. Die Suche begann aber schon im Juli. Da habe ich einen kleinen Rahmen für die Lütte gesucht. Dass es ein Zaskar Carbon würde, war da noch nicht geplant. Aber so ist es halt im Leben. Manchmal kommt es doch anders als gedacht.

Die Reaktion der Kleinen war jedenfalls gigantisch. Das Tuch war noch nicht ganz herunter gezogen, da lies sie davon ab und sprang erstmal Insa um den Hals.  Mit dieser Reaktion haben selbst wir *so* nicht gerechnet.

Die Kleine freut sich schon wie Bolle auf das nächste Treffen. Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass es zeitlich passt und auch die schulischen Leistungen einen Ausflug zu den Bekloppten zulassen. Versaut haben wir alle sie ja schon in Schierke. 

Jetzt müssen wir mal schauen, wann wir das gute Stück einweihen können. Eine kurze Probefahrt war gestern auf Asphalt schon möglich. Mehr aber leider noch nicht.

Apropos Treffen: So langsam könnte man ja schon mit der Planung beginnen.


----------



## pago79 (28. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Sache Viel Spaß mit dem ersten eigenen GT.
Wahnsinns Geschenk, aber noch viel besser ist, daß es auch gewürdigt wird.
Wie ich schon im Sommer sagte, die Anlagen und die Einstellung für eine echte Racerin hast du.
Nun auch noch das passende Gefährt

Gruß
Lars


----------



## tofu1000 (29. Dezember 2013)

mountygirl schrieb:


> ...
> Mein erstes GT!!
> Ein GT Zaskar Carbon Pro.
> ...



Na hallelujah!! Dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Geschoss! Dann kommst du ja den Brocken jetzt noch schneller rauf als letztes mal.  Dann sieh zu, dass das mit der Schule alles bestens läuft und dann sehen wir uns nächstes Jahr zum Treffen! Ist das eigentlich neongrün? Ich hab noch einen neongrünen Flaschenhalter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (30. Dezember 2013)

Ihr habt wirklich ne Macke, gut das ich euch nicht kenne.... 

Cu Danni 

P.S. Viel Spass mit dem Rad.


----------



## Manni1599 (31. Dezember 2013)

Tolles Geschenk! 
Ich würde mich auch sehr auf ein Wiedersehen freuen!
Also: Vollgas in der Schule und beim biken!
Viel Spaß mit dem tollen Rad!


----------



## grunzchicken (4. Januar 2014)

Endlich hat mein LTS einen großen Bruder!


----------



## spatzel (5. Januar 2014)

Schönes Großes grunzchicken....nur die Reflektoren.... ;-)anbei meine Zaskar Familie, welche nicht mehr in Gebrauch ist.....zu kleine LRS.... ;-)


----------



## grunzchicken (5. Januar 2014)

Die Reflektoren sind mit tatsächlich erst beim Fotographieren aufgefallen. Da der Blitz sich gespiegelt hat. Kommen noch ab. Muss erst mal den Reifen flicken. 2 Std. fahrt und beim Rad sauer machen zischt es auf einmal. Kuhl.......


----------



## Ketterechts (5. Januar 2014)

@ *grunzchicken*
Schickes Bike und passt ja vom Farbschema auch voll zum LTS 

Was ist das den für ne Rahmengrösse ? L ?

@spatzel 
schöne Ansammlung von Zaskars , aber das Problem kenn ich auch irgendwie , wobei bei mir noch hauptsächlich gefedert gegen starr ankämpfen muss und dem Rücken zuliebe siegt immer öfter die 29er Sänfte gegen die 90er Hardtails


----------



## grunzchicken (5. Januar 2014)

Danke! Lässt sich auch super fahren. Grund war auch, das bez. meiner Körpergröße von 1,91 das Rad proportional besser aussieht.
Ist ein XL Rahmen.


----------



## grunzchicken (5. Januar 2014)

Merk schon, 29 scheint ja doch recht angesagt.
War der Meinung das die gar nicht so viele fahren......Trend geht ja eher zu 27,5


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2014)

Bei Hardtails ist eindeutig 29 angesagt, zumindest bei allen über Erdnuckelgrösse


----------



## pago79 (6. Januar 2014)

Dieser neumodische Mist setzte sich doch eh nicht durch.
Im Gelände 26 sonst nix!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (6. Januar 2014)

Außerdem hatte man ja nüscht...






Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Januar 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Bei Hardtails ist eindeutig 29 angesagt, zumindest bei allen über Erdnuckelgrösse


Hört sich an als hättest Du das aus der Bike oder Mountainbike abgeschrieben.
In meinen Augen ist diese Aussage Schwachsinn, es kommt immer noch auf den Fahrer und das Gelände in dem er sich bewegt an.
Ich fahre mit meinen Mountainbikes alles und brauche nicht für jede Korngröße was spezielles.


----------



## mountymaus (6. Januar 2014)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hört sich an als hättest Du das aus der Bike oder Mountainbike abgeschrieben.
> In meinen Augen ist diese Aussage Schwachsinn, es kommt immer noch auf den Fahrer und das Gelände in dem er sich bewegt an.
> Ich fahre mit meinen Mountainbikes alles und brauche nicht für jede Korngröße was spezielles.






Das sehe ich auch so!!!! Auch als "Erdnuckel" kann man mit 29er fahren und sogar Berge!!!


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2014)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hört sich an als hättest Du das aus der Bike oder Mountainbike abgeschrieben.
> In meinen Augen ist diese Aussage Schwachsinn, es kommt immer noch auf den Fahrer und das Gelände in dem er sich bewegt an.
> Ich fahre mit meinen Mountainbikes alles und brauche nicht für jede Korngröße was spezielles.



Ähm, nö. Schau Dir mal an, was es am Markt zu kaufen gibt. 95% 29er bei Hardtails. Viele grosse Marken stellen garkeine 26er Hardtails mehr her.

Ich rede nicht von Classicgerümpel 



mountymaus schrieb:


> Das sehe ich auch so!!!! Auch als "Erdnuckel" kann man mit 29er fahren und sogar Berge!!!



Sicher kann man das. Aber sehr kleine Rahmen sehen mit den grossen Rädern bescheiden aus, die Proportionen stimmen einfach nicht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Januar 2014)

Dann gibt es aber immer noch 5% Bikebauer die nicht auf den Mainstream der großen Zeitschriften aufspringen.
Ich bilde mir meine Meinungen selbst und lasse sie mir nicht von Möchtegern Bikern die sich in Zeitschriften profilieren müssen aufzwingen.

Nur weil alle sagen ohne 29" Laufräder bist Du kein richtiger Mountainbike muß ich eins haben!
Hab ein 28" Specialized Crossrad, das reicht mir z.Z.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2014)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> ...Nur weil alle sagen ohne 29" Laufräder bist Du kein richtiger Mountainbike muß ich eins haben!...



Wer sagt denn sowas? Für mich wars ein Experiment, ich war vorher skeptisch, aber es hat sich für mich gelohnt. Fully fahre ich trotzdem weiter 26 Zoll


----------



## mountymaus (6. Januar 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Sicher kann man das. Aber sehr kleine Rahmen sehen mit den grossen Rädern bescheiden aus, die Proportionen stimmen einfach nicht.




Vielleicht solltest du mal die Augen vernünftig auf machen.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2014)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du mal die Augen vernünftig auf machen.



Zeig mir eins was gut aussieht


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2014)

Ich denke, dass die Diskussion der Laufradgrößen und wer nun welches Mass fahren soll, darf oder will hier zu weit führt. Fakt ist, dass das 26'er Maß bei den modernen Rädern leider aussterben wird. Ob man 27,5 wirklich braucht, sei dahin gestellt. Ich persönlich empfinde  29'er  sehr angenehm zu fahren. Dies aber von der Größe des Fahrers abhängig zu machen ist lachhaft. Es gibt genug Beispiele im 29'er-Forum, wo kleine Leute die großen Räder fahren. Und ich finde nicht, dass jeder kleine Rahmen dabei eine schlechte Figur macht.

Geschmäcker sind verschieden. Somit sollte jeder das fahren dürfen, was einem gefällt. Wenn es nach dem Mainstream oder den BikerBravos gehen würde, dann gäb es nur noch ein paar Marken, welche die Anzeigen in den Blättern bezahlen. Die Marke GT wäre dann schon lange tot. Und es sind doch gerade die alten Räder, die hier für die meiste Begeisterung sorgen.

Und da dies eine Galerie ist: Kleines unauffälliges Update an meinem großen Xizang.

Neuer LRS mit Hope Evo II Naben und NoTubes Crest Felgen. Schade, dass Hope den Freilauf geändert hat. Der Klingelersatz ist dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (6. Januar 2014)

In der Grösse sehen 29er prima aus, als GT sowieso 

Wo hast Du den LRS bauen lassen? Mir haben sämtliche guten Laufradbauer von der Crest in 29 abgeraten weil zu instabil. Oder wiege ich mit meinen 90kg so viel mehr?  Mein Zaskar bekommt auch leichte Räder, Tune King / Kong und Arch Ex. Felgen etwas schwerer, Naben dafür leichter ... und viel lauter


----------



## mountymaus (6. Januar 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Zeig mir eins was gut aussieht




Hier steht ein schickes 29er. Darf leider nicht in diesen Thread...


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2014)

Ist ein normaler Hope Hoops von wiggle. Ich habe einfach die Warnungen ignoriert. Im Scalpel habe ich aber auf eine haltbarere Kombi geachtet. Dort sind Tune Kong mit der Cannonbale und ArchEx verbaut. Das ganze dann mit der CX-Ray-Speiche. LRS-Gewicht lag bei 1570 gr. mit der Küchenwaage gewogen.

Und ja, hier steht eine kleine nette Ketzterei in 29 Zoll


----------



## Tucana (6. Januar 2014)

Hallo Leute,

darf ich vorstellen, mein 16" GT Xizang:



























































*Rahemn*: GT Xizang 16" from 1997
*Innenlager*: Syncros titanium 122.5mm
*Kurbelgarnitur*: Syncros Revolution 175mm
*Kettenblätter*: Shimano XTR M952
*Kette*: Dura Ace 9-speed CN-7701
*Bremsen*: Shimano XTR BR-M951
*Schaltwerk*: Shimano XTR RD-M952
*Umwerfer*: Shimano XTR M950
*Steuersatz*: Chris King NoThreatset
*Vorbau*: KORE Lite 110mm
*Lenker*: Titec titanium
*Schaltbremshebel*: Shimano XTR ST-M952
*Sattelstütze*: Syncros Hardcore 27.2mm
*Sattel*: flite titanium black
*Sattelklemme*: Salsa
*Pedale*: Shimano Deore XT
*Federgabel*: Marzocchi Z2 SuperFly 80mm
*Naben*: TNT titanium
*Kassette*: Shimano XTR CS-M952
*Felgen*: Mavic 117 SUP CD ceramic
*Reifen*: WTB VelociRaptor
*Schnellspanner*: KORE
*Griffe*: GT

Grüße


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2014)

Sehr schick!!!! Sollen noch Deals drauf?


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## Tucana (6. Januar 2014)

Keine geplant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (6. Januar 2014)

Ich geb um den Hype um die 29er gar nix.......hab grad mein GT Arrowhead mit "26" fertig, SSP wohlgemerkt..........und dabei bleibts,
ich fahr nix mit gefedert und nix ausser 26 uffm MTB......


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (7. Januar 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> darf ich vorstellen, mein 16" GT Xizang



Sehr sehr schön!!! Ja ohne Decals isses top!!!


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Januar 2014)

Die GT Xizang rahmen sind aber auch schweineteuer......oooder...?
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Tucana (7. Januar 2014)

Theo_Neandonly schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön!!! Ja ohne Decals isses top!!!



Danke! Geplant ist noch ein schwarzer Syncros Lenker (kam heute an)
und ein schwarzer Syncros Vorbau (suche ich noch)- dann wirds schön
einheitlich  



stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Die GT Xizang rahmen sind aber auch schweineteuer......oooder...?
> Gruß
> stolli



Je nach Zustand und Größe bis zu 2000€


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Januar 2014)

Hi,

das glaubst aber selbst nicht oder? Für ein Xizang 2000 €??? Nicht mal NOS bekommst Du soviel dafür......aber wenn es einer bezahlen mag: ich hab noch nen weißen Xizang Team Rahmen in 18" und gutem Zustand, macht dann 1500 €.

Sorry, aber 2 Riesen für ein Xizang sind utopisch...soviel bekommst auch noch nicht mal für ein gut ausgestattetes Komplettrad....

Viele Grüße

peru



Tucana schrieb:


> Je nach Zustand und Größe bis zu 2000€


----------



## Tucana (7. Januar 2014)

Sorry, hab mich vertippt, meinte 1000€. Mit Glück mehr. 
Die neuen 29er hatten auch einen stolzen Preis von 1800€ ..

Sorry peru!


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (7. Januar 2014)

Die ich die letzten Monate in gutem Zustand beobachtet hatte waren alle so um 750 bis 1000€


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (7. Januar 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> Die neuen 29er hatten auch einen stolzen Preis von 1800€ ..



Ich glaub für 2014 liegen die bei 1400 fast überall. Aber wie ich innem anderen Thread letztens geschrieben hatte momentan schwer zu bekommen zumindest in einigen Grössen.


----------



## Tucana (7. Januar 2014)

Damit es nicht zu offtopic wird:







Werden die neuen auch handgeschweißt?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Januar 2014)

Naben werden gedreht, nicht geschweißt 

Ich denke bei der Klasse Fahrradrahmen werden Sie es wohl noch von Hand machen. Selbst billigere Alu Rahmen werden ja in Taiwan - je nach Hersteller/ Modell und Rahmenform- noch von Hand geschweißt. Selbst vor nicht allzu langer Zeit noch mit eigenen Augen gesehen. 

Bei der Rahmenform vom Roboter schweißen zu lassen ist zumindest auch an manchen Stellen schwierig, auch wenn die Technik immer ausgefeilter und kleiner wird.

Klingt irgendwie komisch, ist aber einfach im Augenblick noch so: wenn mann wirklich was handgefertigtes haben möchte, dann muss man nen Carbonrahmen kaufen...

Aber heutzutage traue ich jedem Hersteller alles zu) Wir sind ja NUR Verbraucher

VG
peru



Tucana schrieb:


> Damit es nicht zu offtopic wird:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stollenreifenheizer (10. Januar 2014)

Hab mir ma ein Arrowhead zusammengeschustert.......bissi Resterampe, aaaber passt....


----------



## oliversen (12. Januar 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> darf ich vorstellen, mein 16" GT Xizang:
> 
> ...



Hi Tucana,

Glueckwuensche zu dem schoenen Bike und Danke fuer die schoenen Fotos.
Bist du sicher das es sich beim Rahmen um einen Xizang und nicht um einen Lightning handelt?
Aufschluesse ergeben das Baujahr: Lightning nur 97 und 98. Das Oberflaechenfinish: Lightning gestrahlt, Xizang poliert. Die Backbadge: Lightning neben dem GT Logo auch noch mit Materialbezeichnung. Weitere Unterschiede betreffen die Art der Rahmennummer und den Herstellungsort.

Gruesse

oliversen


----------



## Tucana (12. Januar 2014)

Hallo Oliversen, 

ja, ich bin mir zu 100% sicher, dass es sich um ein Xizang handelt. 
Ich habe die Decals selber entfernt, ihn danach mit Schleifvlies 
behandelt:

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=258935

Grüße,
Peter


----------



## oliversen (12. Januar 2014)

Sehr fein gemacht. Gute Arbeit

oliversen


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich taugen 26er nicht mal mehr für die Rolle. Nur mit einem 29er kann man das Letzte aus sich rausholen und des Feeling für die Rolle ist auch einfach viel besser. Ich werde ja nächstes Jahr am Gardasee merken, das mir das Rollentraining mit diesem ollen Bock nichts gebracht hat:






Allerdings habe ich ein Hinterrad ohne Speichen erfunden!


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2014)

Schönes 2005er Zaskar, hatte ich auch mal, hat nix getaucht, war nur ein 26er


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Januar 2014)

Hatte deins auch ein Hinterrad ohne Speichen? 

Ich kenne eigentlich nur noch wenige Gründe für ein 26er. 
1. Ich hab nichts Anderes
2. 29er sind eher unhübsch
(3. Ich bin nich nie größere Durchmesser gefahren)


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2014)

Ney meins war altmodisch mit Speichen 
Aber is ne saucoole Idee mit ohne Speiche, gibbs das auch für vorne? 

Ich finde gerade GT 29er ausgesprochen harmonisch, zumindest die L Rahmen, da passen die grossen Räder optisch sehr gut. Schau Dir Jörgs Xizang oder mein Zaskar an:


----------



## salzbrezel (13. Januar 2014)

Du hast absolut Recht... Ich muss doch nur meinen Nicht-Besitz rechtfertigen.
Wenn die Gebrauchtpreise in einiger Zeit etwas weiter sinken, werde ich mir sicher auch eins zulegen. So ein Zaskar wie deins würde mir sehr zusagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (14. Januar 2014)

status quo. Noch nicht 100% fertig (wahrscheinlich Syncros Titan Lenker, andere Griffe, neue M952 Kassette und M952/953 Umwerfer). Wollte nur mal düsen


----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> status quo. Noch nicht 100% fertig (wahrscheinlich Syncros Titan Lenker, andere Griffe, neue M952 Kassette und M952/953 Umwerfer). Wollte nur mal düsen



Sieht doch schon jetzt sehr Schick aus. Ich würde noch einen Syncrosvorbau in Betracht ziehen.

@ Tiger
Ich fahre zwar gern die großen Räder, wurde aber nicht die 26'er verteufeln. Hier erzählt uns die Industrie, dass der alte Standard eigentlich Blödsinn ist um etwas neues zu verkaufen. Ich frage mich, wieso dieser Standard dann fast 30 Jahre gehalten hat und niemand schon vorher auf die Idee der größeren Laufräder kam. Fakt ist, dass die Industrie das klassische MTB so weit entwickelt hat, dass es nichts wirklich neues gab. So musste einfach ein Standard gebrochen werden. Und es gibt genug Leute, die es wieder kaufen. Ich war bzw. bin mit den großen Rädern nicht schlechter oder besser unterwegs. Den Unterschied merke ich aber. ;-)


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Januar 2014)

Ich verteufel 26er auch nicht, im Gegenteil. Du hast ja selbst gesehen, das ich auch noch ein 26er Ketzerei Fully fahre. Demnäxt kommt vom gleichen Hersteller eins mit etwas mehr Federweg, und auch das wird wieder ein 26er sein.


----------



## Kruko (14. Januar 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Demnäxt kommt vom gleichen Hersteller eins mit etwas mehr Federweg, und auch das wird wieder ein 26er sein.



Mal eine ehrlicher Frage und bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen.

Was willst du mit noch mehr Federweg? Ich finde die150mm bei meinem Force als fast zu viel. Für normale Touren mehr als ausreichend. Selbst am Gardasee reichen mir die 100 - 120 mm Federweg an meinem Rädern vollkommen aus.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## TigersClaw (14. Januar 2014)

Du sollst eine ehrliche Antwort bekommen: ich erhoffe mir durch mehr Gewicht am Bike einen höhern Trainingseffekt bei unseren Touren, bei denen ich für die meissten Mitradler oft zu schnell bin, oder mich nicht ausgelastet fühle, wenn ich mich anpasse. Eine gewisse Steigerung des Posingfaktors kann ich nicht abstreiten 

Es muss nicht immer einen Sinn ergeben. Hauptsache es macht Spass


----------



## cleiende (19. Januar 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Mal eine ehrlicher Frage und bitte auch nicht falsch verstehen.
> 
> Was willst du mit noch mehr Federweg? Ich finde die150mm bei meinem Force als fast zu viel. Für normale Touren mehr als ausreichend. Selbst am Gardasee reichen mir die 100 - 120 mm Federweg an meinem Rädern vollkommen aus.
> 
> ...



In der Ebene macht das Mehrgewicht vielleicht weniger was aus. Am Berg, z.B. in der Rhön, kann ein leichteres Rad von Vorteil sein. Andererseits merkt man bei 150mm plus halt auch nix mehr davon, daß man grad die Nachbarskatze überfahren hat.
Ich bin im Sommer im Norden, ich such dann mal die Berge für die Downhiller/Enduros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TigersClaw (19. Januar 2014)

Immer diese Anspielungen 

Bisher hat sich noch niemand von euch getraut, mit uns hier oben zu radeln. Ihr würdet euch umschauen 

Sicher braucht man hier nicht unbedingt ein Fully, aber der schnelle Wechsel aus Anstieg und Gefälle ist nicht ohne, und Höhenmeter kriegt man trotzdem zusammen. Fehlen tun nur technisch anspruchsvollen Strecken. Spass machts trotzdem


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Januar 2014)

Hi zusammen,

à propos Anspielungen.....wo warst DU denn auf dem Brocken???? 

Und so ne Begründung hab ich auch noch nie gehört, auch wenn sie an sich plausibel ist)) Wenn Du also Trainieren magst, dann bring ich Dir zum GT Treffen den Kameraden hier mit:




IMG_0079 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Schmalzige 20 kg, 180 mm Federweg vorne und hinten,schön soft abgestimmt mit min. 35 % Negativfederweg, ein schönes, klassisches 52er XTR Kettenblatt und eine 21er RR Kassette. Mei wirst Du aus dem Helm dampfen ))))) Und hab ich scho die 1,2 kg billig DH Reifen in min. 3,0er Breite erwähnt???? ))

Das wird ein Spaß  Hoffentlich wirds auch noch scheeeeeeeee warm 

Nix für ungut!

VG
peru


----------



## pago79 (20. Januar 2014)

Peter die Kiste fetzt

Gruß
Lars


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Januar 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> .....wo warst DU denn auf dem Brocken????



Ich habe mangels passender Übersetzung abgebrochen. Mit 26:32 und dem 29er wars mir zu heftig. Mit dem Intense und 24:36 wäre ich hochgekommen. Ausserdem war ich oft genug oben, und weiss das es dort stinklangweilig ist 

Zum Begründung: irgendwie muss man sich so ein Bike ja schön reden. Sinnloskäufe hatte ich genug 

Nettes DHi! Bewegst Du es noch, oder hängt es nur an der Wand?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. Januar 2014)

....ist jetzt mehrfach umgebaut worden und seit es den Eigenbau CNC Vorbau hat steht es im Keller...bis zum Ochsenkopf mit dem Bock ist mir zu blöd und im Umkreis von 30-40 km gibt es nicht wirklich artgerechtes Terrain....außerdem bin ich seit dem letzten GT Treffen nimmi MTB gefahren....MTB fetzt nimmi so....

Eric Carter ist ja mittlerweile bei Walmart (!!), der wird's sicher nicht zurückhaben wollen....aber weil es eben sein Werksbike war und an der Versteifung seinen Namen eingeprägt hat werd ichs auch nimmer hergeben...

Und es ging ums Hochfahren, nicht ums oben sein...


----------



## TigersClaw (20. Januar 2014)

Hoch fahren is doch langweilig. Die Wurmbergstiegrunde, die ich abends noch gefahren bin, die hat Laune gemacht 

Am Sonntag, als ihr alle schon auf dem Heimweg wart, bin ich nochma von Oderbrück die erweiterte Hausrunde gefahren, Oderteich, Märchenweg, Achtermann, immer wieder spassig


----------



## epic2006 (22. Januar 2014)

Du solltest Dir für das nächste Treffen eine andere Übersetzung draufmachen, 24:36 beim 29er lässt dann auch eine hohe Frequenz zu. Federweg ist hier eher nicht gefragt und abbrechen geht hier bei den meisten Touren nur schwerlich ....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Januar 2014)

Ähhhhhh, das ist ja wohl das Mindeste, weil mit 26:36 bin ich mit dem 13 kg 29er Fully auch hochgefahren....




TigersClaw schrieb:


> Ich habe mangels passender Übersetzung abgebrochen. Mit 26:32 und dem 29er wars mir zu heftig. Mit dem Intense und 24:36 wäre ich hochgekommen. Ausserdem war ich oft genug oben, und weiss das es dort stinklangweilig ist
> 
> Zum Begründung: irgendwie muss man sich so ein Bike ja schön reden. Sinnloskäufe hatte ich genug
> 
> Nettes DHi! Bewegst Du es noch, oder hängt es nur an der Wand?


----------



## TigersClaw (22. Januar 2014)

Du hattest einen Hilfsmotor im Sitzrohr


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Januar 2014)

Ihr seit alle meine Helden.

Wir sind Anfang der 90er mit 20kg star hoch und wieder runter.
Hoch über den Wurmberg die Panzerplatten und runter den alten Hexenstieg und dann irgentwie wieder über den Wurmberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (22. Januar 2014)

Jetzt aber gut hier! Imaginäre Schw...e einpacken und Fahrräder zeigen!


----------



## See-R (23. Januar 2014)

na dann fahre ich mal fort  sieht man zwar schlecht, aber die neuen CNC-Travelchips sehen richtig nice aus 







und natürlich darf das passende Outfit nicht fehlen


----------



## HorstSt (23. Januar 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> Hab mir ma ein Arrowhead zusammengeschustert.......bissi Resterampe, aaaber passt....



Das gleiche Arrowhead habe ich auch (Auch schon hier gezeigt.), war auch ein Low-Budget-Projekt.





Es ist in Originalzustand, bis auf Sattel und Griffe. Wirkt ein bisschen heller/freundlicher als Dein Aufbau.

Grundsätzlich sind diese GT-Rahmen einfach schön. Und meines Wissens unterscheiden sich diese GT-Modelle eh nur durch die Anbauteile. Beim Arrowhead ist halt billiger Kram verbaut. Aber der Rahmen verdient eigentlich eine höherwertige Ausstattung. 7005er hatten sie eigentlich alle, bis auf das Zaskar, was heute auch aus 7005er ist.

Horst


----------



## Tucana (23. Januar 2014)

Mein Arrowhead hatte 6061er Alu


----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich sind diese GT-Rahmen einfach schön. Und meines Wissens unterscheiden sich diese GT-Modelle eh nur durch die Anbauteile. Beim Arrowhead ist halt billiger Kram verbaut. Aber der Rahmen verdient eigentlich eine höherwertige Ausstattung. 7005er hatten sie eigentlich alle, bis auf das Zaskar, was heute auch aus 7005er ist.
> 
> Horst



Neue Zaskars und alte Zaskars sind ein riesen Unterschied. Nicht nur im Material. 

Alle Alurahmen wurden vor 2000 in Taiwan geschweißt, außer dem Zaskar bzw. Zaskar LE. Erst ab 2001 bzw. 2002 kamen die Rahmen einschließlich des Zaskars aus Taiwan.

Aber ich gebe Dir Recht. Auch an einem Arrowhead kann sich eine hochwertigere Ausstattung befinden. Ist dann nichts anderes als ein Avalanche AL.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (23. Januar 2014)

See-R schrieb:


> na dann fahre ich mal fort  sieht man zwar schlecht, aber die neuen CNC-Travelchips sehen richtig nice aus



Wo gibts die Travelchips denn?


----------



## See-R (23. Januar 2014)

war ne Sonderanfertigung


----------



## HorstSt (23. Januar 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


> Mein Arrowhead hatte 6061er Alu



Das Arrowhead hatte 7005, wie das Avalanche, das Pantera, etc. Alles Andere wäre mir neu.

Horst


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Januar 2014)

Komisch, auf meinen 97´Avalance stand "7000 Alu" drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (23. Januar 2014)

Was mich auch wieder wundert. Also ein eindeutiges Signal, dass ich denen den Vortritt lasse, die davon wirklich Ahnung haben. Also ich dachte immer 7005 bis auf alte Zaskars.
Horst


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (23. Januar 2014)

@
*HorstSt*

mußte nur nach der ersten Probefahrt am letzten samstag feststellen das mir der rahmen doch zu klein ist........hab ihn schon abgeschmückt
und glücklicherweise einen GT agressor in schwarz geschossen.......in einer für mich passenden Rahmenhöhe.
so schön wie er ist......werd ihn wohl verkaufen.
Gruß
stolli


----------



## Tucana (24. Januar 2014)

HorstSt schrieb:


> Das Arrowhead hatte 7005, wie das Avalanche, das Pantera, etc. Alles Andere wäre mir neu.
> 
> Horst



Hallo lieber Horst,

ich werd mal meine alten Photos rauskramen  Ich bin mir aber 
ziemlich sicher dass es 6061er
Alu war. Der Rahmen war matt und
es gab keine Decals per se, die geklebt
wurden. Schade dass ich den Rahmen
verkauft habe..


----------



## g1smo0815 (28. Januar 2014)

Gt Ruckus 7 2.0 von 2011!Mein Winterprojekt! IAnhang anzeigen 270028 Anhang anzeigen 270028 Anhang anzeigen 270028 ch wollte mal was seltenes probieren und bin damit voll zufrieden!


----------



## TigersClaw (28. Januar 2014)

Ich helfe mal:








Nettes Bike.


----------



## g1smo0815 (28. Januar 2014)

Danke  ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MacWolf (31. Januar 2014)

Und hier mal meine letzte Bastelarbeit - Mein 1996er LTS3 bei seinem ersten Ausritt gestern... 

Ich hatte den Rahmen im schlechten Zustand seinerzeit gekauft und zum Neuaufbau aufgearbeitet.

Was wurde bisher gemacht:

Der vordere Rahmen wurde komplett neu gepulvert
Der Hinterbau wurde gereinigt und die Elastomerfederung sowie alle Lager geprüft und gereinigt (war zum Glück alles noch ok)
Als Vorbau kommt momentan ein FSA The PIG DH zum Einsatz
Für die passende Federung sorgt eine Bomber Z2 BAM
Die Bremsanlage wurde komplett auf V-Brake mit XT Komponenten umgerüstet
Die Schaltanlage besteht momentan noch aus LX/XT-Komponenten und hat jetzt 27 Gänge
und noch so einiges an Kleinkram


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (7. Februar 2014)

Sooooo hier mein Agressor......habe vorerst fertig......


----------



## Deleted 56381 (8. Februar 2014)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1563419?in=set


----------



## gt84 (8. Februar 2014)

Blinkerlinks schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1563419?in=set


Sorry, aber nach meinem Gusto gehört das eher in die Kategorie "vergewaltigte GT-Räder"...


----------



## eddy 1 (8. Februar 2014)

Mir gefällst 
Nur slicks und fully geht garnicht


----------



## mishis (8. Februar 2014)

Nachdem ich die letzten Wochen Stück für Stück Sattelstütze aus Sitzrohr gesägt hatte, den Steuersatz getauscht hatte, Schalt- und Bremszüge ausgetauscht und das Innelager erneuert hatte, war ich Heute das erste mal nach einem Jahrzehnt mit meinem GT Timberline FS 1995 unterwegst. Es hat echt Spaß gemacht. Schaut es euch an. 
Gruß Michi


----------



## cleiende (8. Februar 2014)

Altkönig mit Blick auf Feldberg.
Ist mir noch zuviel Schee da oben, dann fahre ich moren am Wintersteiin.
Gruss aus HG.


----------



## Deleted 112231 (9. Februar 2014)

(die pinke kette flog noch rum...)


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (9. Februar 2014)

Sapperlot wie bekommt ihr das mit der Kettenspannung hin........sind doch die schei$$ Ausfaller....?
Ich komm irgendwie nie ohne Kettenspanner aus, ach ja und bitte mit normaler kette....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## Deleted 112231 (9. Februar 2014)

Hab eine Stunde lang mit Blättern, Ritzeln und schon gebrauchten/gelängten Ketten rumhantiert bis es gepasst hat.  Such mal im Netz nach einem Magicgearrechner damit kannst du das auch ziemlich gut voraussagen was passt.

Aber eigentlich auch nur, weil ich keinen Spanner mehr rumliegen hatte.

Und flexibler sein was die Übersetzung angeht, mit meiner verhunger ich im Flachen schon etwas sehr arg. Ist auch nicht so optimal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (9. Februar 2014)

Mein GT Edge in National Team Lackierung, eine komplette Restaurierung. Ein Geschenk meines besten Freundes und der Familie zum runden Geburtstag. 






 Könnte ich nur fotografieren, um die Schönheit des Babys einzufangen. Es fährt sich traumhaft und der Riser ist gut für meinen Rücken.


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. Februar 2014)

Sehr cool, irgentwie kommt da gerade das "habenwill" Gefühl hoch.


----------



## devil-lime (9. Februar 2014)

So ging es mir auch. Mein Kolleg hat ein Orginal und um das bin ich jedesmal rumgeschlichen, aber er wollt es auf keinen Fall verkaufen, und ich verstehe ihn. Und so hat er lange gesucht und der runde Geburtstag war ein guter Anlass. Da steckt sehr viel Arbeit drin und eine super Arbeit der Lackierer, die haben auch die Repros für die Aufkleber gemacht, ich mache bei Gelegenheit mal Detailaufnahmen.Und das beste, ich hab auf dem linken Oberrohr meinen Name unter dem Lack, quasi mein eigener Teamrahmen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Februar 2014)

Ein National ist noch eins von drei GT Rennern, dass ich gerne hätte. Meist werden aber nur BahnRenner angeboten oder Rahmen für Riesen.

Leider...

Geiles Rad und ein WIRKLICH wertvolles Geschenk!!

VG
peru


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. Februar 2014)

Levent, wenn's größer wäre, hätte ich es Dir gerne abgekauft


----------



## Romano71 (12. Februar 2014)

Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen,das wir GT süchtig sind...vielleicht bisschen...obwohl...eigentlich doch schon ziemlich ;-)
Das Avalanche,das LTS und das rote Palomar sind täglich im Einsatz


----------



## Kruko (12. Februar 2014)

Romano71 schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt nicht sagen,das wir GT süchtig sind...vielleicht bisschen...obwohl...eigentlich doch schon ziemlich ;-)
> Das Avalanche,das LTS und das rote Palomar sind täglich im Einsatz




Das ist aber noch ausbaufähig


----------



## Romano71 (12. Februar 2014)

Hat sich mal so angesammelt und ein GT Verkauf ich nur in gute Hände ;-)
Außer dem Avalanche und dem Palomar stehen die anderen alle zum Verkauf


----------



## HorstSt (13. Februar 2014)

Was sich da genau angesammelt hat, sehe ich aus den Fotos nicht. Ein Tequesta meine ich erkannt zu haben.
Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romano71 (13. Februar 2014)

Alles Stahl von Palomar/Tequesta,Avalanche bis zum Leichtmetallschaukelstuhl (LTS und RTS).
Immer mal bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen zugeschlagen,wenn was günstig war.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2014)

Alle zu neu


----------



## Romano71 (14. Februar 2014)

Meine Zeit war bis 1996.Dann hab ich mein Cannondale in einem Passat geparkt,bekam einen Gratisflug mit einem Rettungshubschrauber und lag monatelang im Krankenhaus.Zeitgleich ist Richard Long verstorben und GT verlor seine Seele.
Mein Liebling ist das Avalanche.Der Rest steht halt so rum .Die Frau fährt das rote Palomar.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Februar 2014)

Zuwachs


----------



## Romano71 (18. Februar 2014)

Sauber.
Welches BJ mag das gute Stück sein?


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Februar 2014)

Sollte 86 sein, hat schon die geraden Kettenstreben und eine U-Brake unter diesen.
So wie das:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romano71 (18. Februar 2014)

Super.Wo hast du die ganzen Teile aufgetrieben oder hast du es komplett erworben?


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. Februar 2014)

Es sind 2 verschieden Räder. Den Rahmen habe ich gestern abgeholt. Anbauteile sind alle original. Fehlen tut da nur das Vorderrad.
Das Komplettrad hab ich schon einige Jahre. Bis auf Vorbau, Lenker, Sattel (alles aus den Staaten), den Reifen (aus Berlin) und den Zügen original.
Hab da aber noch ein paar weitere Schätze aus den 1980


----------



## Romano71 (18. Februar 2014)

Sehr schön.Zu der Zeit bin ich noch BMX gefahren.
Sind aber wirklich super edle Relikte der Bikegeschichte.Sammelst du oder fährst du sie auch?


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Februar 2014)

Meine Räder werden alle gefahren, mit den Timberline bin ich ab und zu im Harz unterwegs.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. Februar 2014)

so, erster Zwischenstand des zweiten GTs in meinem Leben  das ist jetzt wahrscheinlich Blasphemie


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (19. Februar 2014)

.........ich täte noch nen schönen hohen GT Rennradrahmen suchen.....so in der höhe 60 ungefähr......hach ja, das wäre schön.....und da nen fetten Strassensinglespeeder gebaut......


----------



## Tucana (22. Februar 2014)

Noch nicht ganz fertig:


----------



## epic2006 (23. Februar 2014)

Das kann man lassen, sieht vielversprechend aus! Nur weiter so und gleich damit zum GT Treffen anmelden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gt-treffen-2014.676623/

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Tucana (23. Februar 2014)

Vielen Dank. Wenn alles stimmt, sollte bald eine MORATI Kurbel
noch drauf inkl. Boone KB und Boone Helix Innenlager und eine
MORATI Starrgabel. Eventuell Arch Supreme mit Ultimate Bremshebeln.
Aber ich weiß nicht, ob das dazu passen würde in silber. Titan
Spacer benötige ich noch und Titan Schrauben.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. Februar 2014)

soweit fertig:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. Februar 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## neuroncrust (27. Februar 2014)

Nach längerer Forenabstinenz schaue ich auch mal wieder rein (wobei - schauen tu ich eh immer, nur geschrieben hab ich lange nix).

Der aktuelle Anlass:

GT AVALANCHE 4.0 2013. 
War günstig zu schießen, GT hat zwischendurch auch mal wieder eine schicke Lackierung hinbekommen, mir hat das Fell gejuckt 

vorher:




nachher:


----------



## LTSler (28. Februar 2014)

Okok ich trau mich und hoffe ich lande nicht in einem anderen Thread 

Hier mal ein paar erste schnelle Bilder:








Jaja, die Fotolocation ist nicht der Renner


----------



## neuroncrust (28. Februar 2014)

@ LTSler: Sehr stimmiger Aufbau! Alu poliert und Rest schwarz ist eine der schicksten Kombis, die es gibt, find ich. Zufällig sieht mein Renner auch so aus


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2014)

LTSler schrieb:


> Okok ich trau mich und hoffe ich lande nicht in einem anderen Thread
> 
> Hier mal ein paar erste schnelle Bilder:
> 
> ...


 Tja, da hast Du recht. Die Fotolocation ist wirklich nicht der Renner. Dein Aufbau gefällt mir persönlich nicht. Gabel ist meiner Meinung zu lang für den Rahmen (es sei denn, du stehst auf Chopperfeeling) und die Montage des Dämpfer ist auch sehr abenteuerlich. Vom Rest sieht man leider nicht viel. Daher kann ich noch kein Resturteil abgeben.


----------



## LTSler (28. Februar 2014)

Hi gt-heini,

die Gabel kann man ja auch auf 120mm fahren, müssen nicht die 150mm sein. Hatte damals ne 100mm Bomber Z1 drin, war voll in Ordnung 

Wieso ist die Montage des Dämpfers abenteuerlich? Funktioniert 1A und sieht gut aus, finde ich, ich häng mal noch ein paar Bilder rein, bin für Kritik immer offen.

Das weisse sind keine Kratzer auf dem Dämpfer sondern Reste von Nevrdull )) Keine Sorge das schleift NIX!!! Oben ne gedrehte Edelstahlwelle, unten Gewinde geschnitten, damit Hebel nicht so gross ...


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2014)

Der Rahmen ist für max. 100 mm Federweg. Alles darüber verändert die Geometrie zu stark. Dein Lenkkopfwinkel wird bei mehr einfach zu flach. 

Wenn ich die Detailbilder sehe, wird das ganze noch schlimmer. Ich bin zuerst davon ausgegangen, dass deine Verlängerung fest an der Wippe montiert ist.Du hast aber anscheinend noch die Travelchips drin und somit ist das ganze System um einen Drehpunkt reicher. Bewegen wird sich da zwar immer etwas, aber eine vernünftige Performance kann ich mir da nicht vorstellen.


----------



## LTSler (28. Februar 2014)

Hmm, die 2 Zentimeter vorne ;-)

Zum Drehpunkt, der war doch vorher direkt am Trunnion Mount, in Höhe der Travel-Chips, ist er noch immer, nur die Befestigung ist einfach um 45mm nach oben verlegt, die Bewegung des Dämpfers ist noch immer die selbe ... Ich glauch mach mal ein Video ...  Nur in Action brech ich mir wahrscheinlich dabei den Hals ... Vom Gefühl her spricht das ganze viel schöner an, als mit dem Rock Shox Super Deluxe ...


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2014)

Zu den schon von Jörg angesprochenen Sachen finde ich den extrem kurzen Vorbau und den Sattelstützenauszug und die damit verbundene Sattelüberhöhung sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTSler (28. Februar 2014)

Stimmt, der Vorbau ist erstmal ein Test. Die Sattelstütze passt leider zu meiner Beinlänge  Sieht durch den Ständer ein wenig seltsam aus ...


----------



## stollenreifenheizer (28. Februar 2014)

@
*neuroncrust*

aaalso......bist mir net böse.......aaaber wie kann man in nen so genialen fetten wuchtigen, elefantösen, pyramidonalen Rahmen.. so dünne asphaltfräser reinschaffen.........der kojak is ja ein geiler reifen, keine frage.....aaber bitte bitte ebbes breiter bitte......das sieht in meinen Augen schrecklich aus.......
hier fuhr mal einer mit nem 26er mtb-Rahmen rum und dann rennradfelgen.....in 26 natürlich......aaaauuuuaaaaaaa....
ansonsten, geiles bike....
Gruß
Stolli


----------



## HandwerkerausM (1. März 2014)

LTSler schrieb:


> Hi gt-heini,
> 
> die Gabel kann man ja auch auf 120mm fahren, müssen nicht die 150mm sein. Hatte damals ne 100mm Bomber Z1 drin, war voll in Ordnung
> 
> ...


 Finde das ist erste Sahne  Da lacht mein Handwerkerherz
Endlich mal keine 0815ebayonlinekaufteilzusammenbastellösung. Aber LTSler du musst wissen: "Neid muss man sich verdienen, Mitleid gibt es für umsonst!" Und du hast es dir verdient

Anerkennende Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Andcream (2. März 2014)

Nach Umbau über´n "Winter" jetzt fertig


----------



## cyclery.de (2. März 2014)

Schönes Bike!
Mag das Kashmir allgemein ... schade, dass es die Serie bereits nach einem Jahr nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Tucana (2. März 2014)

Was ist am Kashmir so besonders gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. März 2014)

....STAHL 29er!!!


----------



## Andcream (2. März 2014)

Ist schon schade das es das Kashmir nur ein Jahr lang gab. Aber so habe ich jetzt irgendwann was seltenes  Auf jeden Fall ist es ein geiles Teil!
GT hat da den Fehler gemacht das sie es nur als Komplettrad verkaut haben. Als Rahmen einzeln wäre es besser weg gegangen.


----------



## aggressor2 (2. März 2014)

jörg und manni, macht euch ma nich ins hemd wegen dem lts.
wenn überhaupt bewegt sich der dämpfer beim einfedern nach vorn. aber auch nich viel. und wenn is das ja auch nich so schlecht, weil der dämpfer dann keiner biegung ausgesetzt wird. für mich als angehenden inschenör sieht das ganze auch nich so filigran aus, als dass da was abreißen könnte.
und der steuerrohrwinkel sieht auch ok aus.
wenns funktioniert, warum nich?


----------



## Kruko (2. März 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jörg und manni, macht euch ma nich ins hemd wegen dem lts.
> wenn überhaupt bewegt sich der dämpfer beim einfedern nach vorn. aber auch nich viel. und wenn is das ja auch nich so schlecht, weil der dämpfer dann keiner biegung ausgesetzt wird. für mich als angehenden inschenör sieht das ganze auch nich so filigran aus, als dass da was abreißen könnte.
> und der steuerrohrwinkel sieht auch ok aus.
> wenns funktioniert, warum nich?



Na da muss der angehende inschenör ja noch einige Erfahrungen machen. Wenn sich der Lenkwinkel um 1Grad ändert, ist das im Maschinenbau keine Kleinigkeiten. Ausserdem kenn ich den Hinterbau am LTS bzw. STS sehr gut. Ich habe selber einen modernen Dämpfer verbaut, kam aber nie auf die Idee dort ein drittes Lager einzubauen. Zu 90% wird sich der Dämpfer nach vorn bewegen! aber man kann es nie ausschließen! dass er sich auch nach hinten bewegt. Er wird einfach den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen. 

Des weiteren ist die Stellung der oberen Wippe schlecht. Normalerweise dürften sich nicht alle Gänge schalten lassen. Zumindest hat bei mir die Kette auf dem Umwerferblech geschliffen.

Wir können ja mal gerne ein Fachgespräch führen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mani.r (2. März 2014)

Mal wieder was aus 2014.
Jetzt wo die Trails wieder langsam trocken sind kann man das Bike mal seinem Einsatzgebiet näher bringen.
Muss sagen, dass es eines der besten Bikes ist, was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin - und ich hatte einige!!!

Obwohl es schwer ist für ein Carbon, die Kabelführung total übel ist und die Kette an der Kettenstrebe klappert wie Sau - das Ding ist Fahrspass pur im Gelände.
Sitzposition, Klettern, Abfahrt, flowiges Zeug, ruppiges Zeug - bei dem Ding passt einfach Alles.


----------



## redsandow (2. März 2014)

mit verzierung etwas für die stadt.


----------



## Bonvivant (2. März 2014)

mani.r schrieb:


> Obwohl es schwer ist für ein Carbon, die Kabelführung total übel ist und die Kette an der Kettenstrebe klappert wie Sau - das Ding ist Fahrspass pur im Gelände.
> Sitzposition, Klettern, Abfahrt, flowiges Zeug, ruppiges Zeug - bei dem Ding passt einfach Alles.



Du könntest großzügig durchsichtiges Lenkerbänder um die Streben wickeln, das dämpft die Lautstärke deutlich.
Antidröhnmatten ausm Autobau auch, aber die sind hässlich


----------



## aggressor2 (3. März 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Na da muss der angehende inschenör ja noch einige Erfahrungen machen. Wenn sich der Lenkwinkel um 1Grad ändert, ist das im Maschinenbau keine Kleinigkeiten. Ausserdem kenn ich den Hinterbau am LTS bzw. STS sehr gut. Ich habe selber einen modernen Dämpfer verbaut, kam aber nie auf die Idee dort ein drittes Lager einzubauen. Zu 90% wird sich der Dämpfer nach vorn bewegen! aber man kann es nie ausschließen! dass er sich auch nach hinten bewegt. Er wird einfach den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen.
> 
> Des weiteren ist die Stellung der oberen Wippe schlecht. Normalerweise dürften sich nicht alle Gänge schalten lassen. Zumindest hat bei mir die Kette auf dem Umwerferblech geschliffen.
> 
> ...



das problem mit dem lenkwinkel seh ich immernoch nich. soll das steuerrohr abreißen?
bei meinem karakoram elite is der lenkwinkel mit eno exzenternabe und winkelsteuersatz geschätzt 1,5° flacher, als original. und schiss, dass da was abreißt hab ich keinen.

den lts/sts hinterbau kenn ich nich, ja.
was hat die stellung der oberen wippe mit den schaltbaren gängen zu tun?

und dämpferbewegungsmäßig können wir ja auf erfahrungsberichte vom LTSler warten. bzw auf ein video.


----------



## Cad2 (3. März 2014)

mani.r schrieb:


> Mal wieder was aus 2014.
> Jetzt wo die Trails wieder langsam trocken sind kann man das Bike mal seinem Einsatzgebiet näher bringen.
> Muss sagen, dass es eines der besten Bikes ist, was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin - und ich hatte einige!!!
> 
> ...



Geiles Teil Manni. vielleicht kann man das teil ja beim nächsten treffen fahren?


----------



## neuroncrust (3. März 2014)

stollenreifenheizer schrieb:


> @
> *neuroncrust*
> 
> aaalso......bist mir net böse.......aaaber wie kann man in nen so genialen fetten wuchtigen, elefantösen, pyramidonalen Rahmen.. so dünne asphaltfräser reinschaffen.........der kojak is ja ein geiler reifen, keine frage.....aaber bitte bitte ebbes breiter bitte......das sieht in meinen Augen schrecklich aus.......
> ...




Hallo Stolli,

das mit der Bereifung ist natürlich Geschmacksssache und ich hab auch gebraucht, mich dran zu gewöhnen, als ich das erste Bike so aufgebaut hab. Ich verstehe also gewisse ästhetische Bedenken 
Aber ich wohne am Deich, hier gibt es weder Berge noch Bikeparks, aber ne Menge Stadt und Teer. Dafür ist das Teil gedacht. Ich finde, ein Hardtail mit diesem Umbau ist das perfekte Stadtrad. Kann so schnell sein, wie man in der Stadt halt werden kann, ist aber wendiger, robuster und trotz Bereifung komfortabler als ein Renner oder Speedbike (und auf was Normaleres setz ich mich nicht ). Daher also Slicks. Und so schmal - naja, wenn schon, denn schon 

Live sieht das Teil durch das gesamte Setup sehr klein und unglaublich schnell und aggressiv aus 

Vielleicht gewöhnst dich ja dran, wenn du mal ausprobierst mit schmalen Reifen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (3. März 2014)

@ mani.r: Das Force ist der Hammer. Völlig geil


----------



## LTSler (3. März 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Na da muss der angehende inschenör ja noch einige Erfahrungen machen. Wenn sich der Lenkwinkel um 1Grad ändert, ist das im Maschinenbau keine Kleinigkeiten. Ausserdem kenn ich den Hinterbau am LTS bzw. STS sehr gut. Ich habe selber einen modernen Dämpfer verbaut, kam aber nie auf die Idee dort ein drittes Lager einzubauen. Zu 90% wird sich der Dämpfer nach vorn bewegen! aber man kann es nie ausschließen! dass er sich auch nach hinten bewegt. Er wird einfach den Weg des geringsten Widerstandes gehen.
> 
> Des weiteren ist die Stellung der oberen Wippe schlecht. Normalerweise dürften sich nicht alle Gänge schalten lassen. Zumindest hat bei mir die Kette auf dem Umwerferblech geschliffen.
> 
> ...




Hi, ja das Video kommt noch 

Die *Stellung der Wippe ist wie beim Original (hoffe ich doch, dachte wir haben das gemessen ;-))*, die Einbaulänge des neuen Dämpfers wurde ja korrigiert, Kette schleift nicht! Die Bewegung des Dämpfers kann meiner Meinung nach nicht nach hinten erfolgen. Nochmal, die Bewegung und der Drehpunkt entsprechen dem Original. Wenn der Dämpfer sich also beim Original nach hinten hätte bewegen können, könnte das hier auch passieren ... Ich denke also eigentlich eher nicht. Werde Euch berichten 

PS: Grad nochmal ein altes Bild angeschaut, die Wippe schein parallel zum Oberrohr zu verlaufen, passt also ... Mein Bild ist leicht von unten aufgenommen ...

Nochmal ein Bild nicht auf Ständer:


----------



## HandwerkerausM (3. März 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jörg und manni, macht euch ma nich ins hemd wegen dem lts.
> wenn überhaupt bewegt sich der dämpfer beim einfedern nach vorn. aber auch nich viel. und wenn is das ja auch nich so schlecht, weil der dämpfer dann keiner biegung ausgesetzt wird. für mich als angehenden inschenör sieht das ganze auch nich so filigran aus, als dass da was abreißen könnte.
> und der steuerrohrwinkel sieht auch ok aus.
> wenns funktioniert, warum nich?


----------



## Manni1599 (3. März 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Tretlagerhöhe so anschaue, nee nee nee....


----------



## LTSler (3. März 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Tretlagerhöhe so anschaue, nee nee nee....



Also nochmal: Die Geometrie des Hinterbaus wurde NICHT verändert ...

Ja, die Gabel hat 2 cm mehr, ja!

Und Achtung: JA ES FUNKTIONIERT SUPER!!! (Und sieht dazu noch gut aus, Jaaaaa)

Seufz ...


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2014)

LTSler schrieb:


> Hi, ja das Video kommt noch
> 
> Die *Stellung der Wippe ist wie beim Original (hoffe ich doch, dachte wir haben das gemessen ;-))*, die Einbaulänge des neuen Dämpfers wurde ja korrigiert, Kette schleift nicht! Die Bewegung des Dämpfers kann meiner Meinung nach nicht nach hinten erfolgen. Nochmal, die Bewegung und der Drehpunkt entsprechen dem Original. Wenn der Dämpfer sich also beim Original nach hinten hätte bewegen können, könnte das hier auch passieren ... Ich denke also eigentlich eher nicht. Werde Euch berichten
> 
> ...


Nur mal zum Vergleich. Der Rahmen ist für 100-120 mm Federweg.





Ich hatte das Problem mit der schleifenden Kette.


----------



## LTSler (3. März 2014)

Schönes Bike!

Kette teste ich morgen nochmal durch ... leider noch im Auto ...

Kannst du mir den Abstand zwischen unterem Dämpferauge und Schraube Trunnion Mount mal messen? Am liebsten an nem LTS oder waren die gleich? Prüfe grad nochmal die Maße Danke!


----------



## Kruko (3. März 2014)

LTSler schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> 
> Kette teste ich morgen nochmal durch ... leider noch im Auto ...
> 
> Kannst du mir den Abstand zwischen unterem Dämpferauge und Schraube Trunnion Mount mal messen? Am liebsten an nem LTS oder waren die gleich? Prüfe grad nochmal die Maße Danke!


Die Trunion-Hinterbauten waren beim LTS und STS gleich. Ich hatte das Problem, dass die Kombi klein-klein zuerst nicht schaltbar war. Messen kann ich erst in einer Woche, da ich momentan unterwegs bin.

@alex

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass der Rahmen brechen wird.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## LTSler (3. März 2014)

Wenn Du dann dran denkst wäre super, deine Antwort sollte dann 120mm lauten )) Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (4. März 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @aggressor2
> 
> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass der Rahmen brechen wird.
> 
> ...



ok. am anfang hattest du dich da nich genau ausgedrückt und generell is das ja DAS argument, wenn man den lenkwinkel verflacht.


----------



## wiggforce (4. März 2014)

moin Leute,

hier mein neuer oldschoolracer: GT Borrego


----------



## karl54de (9. März 2014)

So, heute habe ich die ersten 70 Zaskar km gefahren! Bin begeistert vom Handling und Vortrieb des Bikes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## napo (9. März 2014)

lost places und mein 94er Zaskar,  ATTACH=full]277999[/ATTACH]


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2014)

Ich habe nach den letzten Erfahrungen beim 24h Rennen auf dem Nürburgring das Edge Ti in Rente geschickt. Es wird nun lediglich noch für ruhige Runden genutzt. 
Zuwachs gab es mal wieder in Form eines GT, aber wieder kein MTB sondern ein weiteres Teil mit Rennbügel. Und diesmal sogar Carbon! 





















Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2014)

Uiui, netter Renner ;-)

Was wiegt es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (15. März 2014)

Danke! Laut Katalog 7,82! Habe es jedoch noch nicht nachgewogen.
Viel wichtiger war es mir noch ein 2013er Modell mit diesen Design zu bekommen.  Bin dafür extra nach Belgien gefahren!

Tom


----------



## TigersClaw (15. März 2014)

Na rechne mal noch ein kg dazu. Bei meinem Zaskar wars so  aber das Rahmendesign gefällt.


----------



## tomasius (15. März 2014)

> Na rechne mal noch ein kg dazu.


Das hat mich auch nur zweitrangig interessiert, schließlich habe ich über den Winter einige Kilos gelassen. War billiger!


----------



## epic2006 (16. März 2014)

Ich bin ja jett nich sooo der Rennradtyp, aber rein vom design her ist das ja mal er Hammer! Ich will für mein Zassi auh diese Wings haben!

Und das mi dem Carbon ist nicht so schlimm und tut auch nich weh, die Sprüche der Alteisenfahrer muss man halt ignorieren...

Viel Spaß amit, Gruß, GErrrit


----------



## Kruko (16. März 2014)

Mensch Tom,

da fehlt ja das triple triangle  Aber ich kann es verstehen. Das Edge ist alles andere als steif. Ich fahre auch lieber mit dem Lotto. Da ist das Fahrgefühl wesentlich besser.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## moped-tobias (30. März 2014)

Beim gestrigen Ausritt an die Elbe....


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2014)

Ich bin ja aus persönlichen Gründen schon länger weniger aktiv hier (man kann sich halt nicht vierteilen...), lese aber immer noch gerne mit. Vor fast 3 Jahren hatte ich mir ein GT Force gekauft - und dann leider nie fahren können. Heute dann...

...juhu! Gutes Wetter und los ging´s. Jungfernfahrt nach fast 3 Jahren, auch, wenn es nur eine Fahrradtour ohne Höhenmeter war.
Fazit: Größe passt, geiles Fahrwerk und hätte ich meine Dämpferpumpe gefunden, wäre es noch besser gewesen.

Juli 2011:





Erst einmal alles auseinanderreißen. Hatte ja rund 32 Monate Zeit. Thomson Zeug weg, Sattel Flite, Schnippistütze ran und kurzen Sunline Vorbau. LRS gegen DT Swiss M1800 getauscht, AM-/Tourenreifen drauf (ist nun mal der hauptsächliche Einsatzbereich), breiteren Ratzefatze Lenker und fertig.

Ist ja fast schon Retro, so mit 26" und 3x9 ;-)





















Jetzt kann der 29er eigentlich weg, viel schwerer ist das hier auch nicht (wenn auch kein Leichtgewicht, ca. 13,7kg bei XL, 150mm FW und komplett XT.)

Cheers

Martin


----------



## cyclery.de (2. April 2014)

tomasius schrieb:


> Danke! Laut Katalog 7,82! Habe es jedoch noch nicht nachgewogen.
> Viel wichtiger war es mir noch ein 2013er Modell mit diesen Design zu bekommen.  Bin dafür extra nach Belgien gefahren!
> 
> Tom





TigersClaw schrieb:


> Na rechne mal noch ein kg dazu. Bei meinem Zaskar wars so  aber das Rahmendesign gefällt.



Habe auch noch GTR Carbon Pro in Größe L hier und das wiegt 7,25kg (ohne Pedale). Also alles im Rahmen


----------



## korat (3. April 2014)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Jungfernfahrt nach fast 3 Jahren



Daß ich das noch erleben darf!
Ist sicher ein ganz besonderes Erlebnis, so einen NOS-Klassiker aus dem Keller zu ziehen und einfach mal ne Runde zu drehen.
Meinen Glückwunsch und ganz viel Spaß damit!


----------



## Chat Chambers (5. April 2014)

Endlich hatte ich mal Zeit, um eines meiner Bikes fit für den Frühling zu machen...

























Netter Versuch...



Habe viele Verschleißteile ausgetauscht und auch der ein oder andere individuelle Touch ist dabei. So ganz wie im Katalog ist es nicht mehr.

Der Schlag traf mich beim Ausbau des Innenlagers:




Also habe ich den ganzen Rahmen mit Fertan Rostumwandler gespült und ihn anschließend mit Hohlraumversiegelung vollgespritzt...ein fast sexueller Akt!

Leider blättern die Decals am Oberrohr, kein Wunder nach 23Jahren. Neulackieren steht aber nicht zur Debatte. 
Morgen geht's auf Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (5. April 2014)

kann sich sehen lassen


----------



## napo (5. April 2014)

Sehr sexy das bike


----------



## Mzungu (8. April 2014)

Hallo GT Gemeinde,
ich bin Christian und gehöre seit 1 Woche auch zu den GT Piloten.
Mein Force, günstig im Bikemarkt geschossen:





Nach dem ersten Ausritt muss ich sagen: Die Macht ist mit mir ^^! Jetzt warte ich noch auf die große Bremsscheibe für vorne. Die 160er die drauf ist dekompensiert bei meinem Systemgewicht etwas...


----------



## Kruko (8. April 2014)

Na dann mal herzlich willkommen hier.


----------



## toastet (8. April 2014)

schöne farbe. die leitung der vario baumelt da frei?


----------



## GlarsT (9. April 2014)

Moinsen Leute,

hier ein absoluter Fahrrad Neuling stolz wie Oskar auf sein 29 Karakoram...
Letzten Herbst gekauft und für mich nur GOIL.

Grüße Lars


----------



## GlarsT (9. April 2014)

Moinsen Leute,

hier ein brandneuer newbie der Stolz wie Oskar auf sein Karakoram ist.
Im Herbst gekauft, jetzt mache ich meine ersten Meter.

Als jahrelanger Motorradfahrer muss ich feststellen das Strampeln mindestens genauso schön ist. Kurz gesagt: Ich favorisiere Zweiräder vor dem Bürgerkäfig.

Grüße Lars


----------



## mzaskar (9. April 2014)

Schickes Rennvelo


----------



## Kieselwerfer (16. April 2014)

So dann will ich hier auch mal mein Rad im aktuellen Zustand zur Schau stellen.

Wie an anderer Stelle schon geschrieben wurde ich gezwungen, also, ich musste nach einigen Jahren Pause wieder einsteigen. (Die Kinder wollen jetzt "biken"... )

Also auf Wunsch der Familie den Kindern Mountainbikes gekauft, um dann festzustellen das die ja echt so richtig wirklich in den Wald wollen.....

Also braucht Papa auch wieder ein Rad an dem die Lampe nicht abwackelt wenns holprig wird. Über Umwege und alte Freunde bin ich dann an Teile gekommen und hab mir einen Zossen zusammengebaut, so wie ich Waldräder vor 20 Jahren gewohnt war. Genau habe ich meinen Rad-Werdegang nicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Da kamen und gingen einige Fahrräder, aber der große Schritt kam´94 zu nem Karakoram. Von da an wurde geschraubt und umgebastelt was da Zeug hält und die Flamme GT brannte in mir.

Der Erste Gedanke war, machen wir es so billig wie möglich und ich fahr mal mit den Kiddies in den wald, dann sehen wir weiter; nen Zassi könnte es aber gerne sein. Spätestens hier, hätte ich und meine Umwelt spüren müssen, "Das geht nicht gut!". Erstmal hat das grundlegend auch gut geklappt, aber irgendwie, hat meine Kinder und mich dann das Fieber gepackt. Ich musste dem Ruf der Bikergöttin (gibt es sowas?) folgen und hab daraufhin mein Rad "etwas" aufgepeppt. Es entspricht jetzt dann doch nicht mehr dem Anspruch "so billig wie möglich" ....

Es sind noch einige Arbeiten zu erledigen und ein paar Teile liegen in der Garage und warten auf ihren Einsatz. Auf die Suche nach einem Xizang-Rahmen habe ich mich mittlerweile gemacht und für die Stadt brauch was und natürlich für den richtigen Matsch und Modder brauch ich auch noch was........ mist..... da hat es mich schon wieder.........das Fieber....
Also mein Rad sieht jetzt grade so aus.....





Das Beste ist aber, meine Frau meinte "Jetzt hast du alles mögliche von Syncros drangeschraubt, dann brauchst du doch noch Syncros Tretkurbeln, die würden da jetzt gut zu passen, kauf dir die doch"

Jiieeehhhaa  irgendwie versteht sie mich.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. April 2014)

sehr schön das karakoram!!


----------



## asket13 (20. April 2014)

Fast fertig. Noch andere Reifen... und dann fertig für die Saison
Dank für alle Unterstützer (GT-alu-freak, cleiende, etc. ...) 

P.S.: Wer noch Magura Corkies braucht. Ich gebe meine ab (1x gefahren). Passt meinen Händen nicht so....


----------



## Splatter666 (22. April 2014)

Moin!

Schick 
Dreh die Korkies mal um, dann passen sie bestimmt besser zu deinen Händen...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## GTdanni (27. April 2014)

Jetzt auch mit Frau und Frau auch mit GT jetzt.....


----------



## epic2006 (28. April 2014)

Vernünftig!

Wie schaut´s denn bei Dir/Euch mit dem GT-Treffen aus?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Kruko (28. April 2014)

Schick, schick.

Ich hoffe, wir sehen uns im August und stellst uns dort auch Deine bessere Hälfte vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (28. April 2014)

asket13 schrieb:


> Fast fertig. Noch andere Reifen... und dann fertig für die Saison
> Dank für alle Unterstützer (GT-alu-freak, cleiende, etc. ...)
> 
> P.S.: Wer noch Magura Corkies braucht. Ich gebe meine ab (1x gefahren). Passt meinen Händen nicht so....
> ...


Die Dinger brennen auch super!


----------



## blizzord (29. April 2014)

Hey Ihr,

hier mal der aktuelle Stand meines Zaskar´s 2007 Team.
Ich denke mal so lass ich es erstmal :=) wobei die Sattelstütze muss noch ersetzt werden.
















Gruß
Sven


----------



## aggressor2 (29. April 2014)

so sieht meins aus 
jetz aber wieder ohne schutzbleche, anderen time pedalen und mit deore statt bb7.


----------



## blizzord (29. April 2014)

ja das ist mal ein Dirty Bike :=) aber normal bleibt der Dreck bei mir nicht länger dran als am gleichen Tag


----------



## epic2006 (1. Mai 2014)

Hey Sven, schönes Teil! Ist das Schaltwerk auch ein blau gelabeltes? Ich hab beim Aufbau meines Zaskar auch nach der blauen SRAM-Gruppe gesucht, aber leider nichts erschwingliches finden können...
Hast Du schon mal geschaut, ob es für Bremse/Shifter Matchmaker gibt? Dann würde das Cockpit noch etwas aufgeräumter ausschauen.

Raze, das sieht mal nach Arbeitstier aus

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## blizzord (1. Mai 2014)

Hi Gerrit,

Ja das Schalterk ist auch Blaugelabelt. Ich hatte letztes Jahr schon einige Probleme die Teile zusammen zusammen zu Kaufen, da die Serie ausgelaufen ist. Die Kurbel habe ich aufn Bikemarkt, den linken Trigger von CNN irgendwas den Rechen von Bike Discount glaube und das Schalterk glaube auch. Habe habe bei Kleinanzeigen oder im Bilemarkt die Blaue als Set gesehen. Ob es komplett war weiß ich aber nicht mehr.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## kingmoe (5. Mai 2014)

So, mittlerweile habe ich das Plastik-Force im Rahmen von Burning Frame auch mal artgerecht ausfahren können (soweit mein alter, untrainierter Körper das mitmacht). Und es war einfach nur geil, hat riesig Spaß gemacht. Diverse Leute haben sich auch mal draufgesetzt und alle fanden das Fahrwerk klasse. Auch, wenn die Optik nicht Jedermanns Sache ist - ich finde ja selbst, es gibt wesentlich hübschere Räder ;-)
Aber das hier ist eben zum fahren. Außerdem habe ich die verstellbare Stütze direkt liebgewonnen.

@Manni: Sehr schade, dass du dir ausgerechnet vor BF den Fuß kaputt machst, Dummerchen! Gute Genesung!


----------



## blizzord (5. Mai 2014)

Das Force hat doch ne schöne Geometrie ;-) gibt es GT's die nicht sexy aussehen ? ;-)

Manni auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## blizzord (5. Mai 2014)

Funktioniert die Sattelstütze wie gewünscht ? Überlege ab mein Zaskar 100 auch eine zu verbauen aber man hört ja nix gutes darüber ?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. Mai 2014)

Also man müsste das so formulieren: sie funktioniert schon, manchmal aber halt auch nicht....

Genau wie bei meiner ist es auch bei nem Kumpel. Wenn das Ding nen schlechten Tag hat, dann fährt sie permanent runter, am nächsten Tag funzt alles wieder...deswegen ist sie jetzt ausm Force geflogen und gegen ne Reverb getauscht worden. 



blizzord schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Sattelstütze wie gewünscht ? Überlege ab mein Zaskar 100 auch eine zu verbauen aber man hört ja nix gutes darüber ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (5. Mai 2014)

Ich kenne nur die Reverb und die Kindshock 950. Beide funktionieren bisher anstandslos, wobei die Reverb für mich die erste Wahl ist.


----------



## epic2006 (6. Mai 2014)

Hatte mit meiner Commandpost nie Probleme und würde die sogar im Zassi fahren, wenn das Gewicht nicht wäre...

Schönes Force übrigens, das rahmendecor gehört def. zu meinen favorites.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## kingmoe (6. Mai 2014)

blizzord schrieb:


> Funktioniert die Sattelstütze wie gewünscht ? Überlege ab mein Zaskar 100 auch eine zu verbauen aber man hört ja nix gutes darüber ?



Es gibt Sachen, die nicht für die Stütze sprechen:
1. Das Gewicht (>700g)
2. Dir Rückholfeder ist zu schlapp. Deshalb gibt es die oft beschriebenen Probleme, dass sie nicht oben bleibt.
3. Der Originalzug ist Dreck.

Ich habe die Stütze direkt mit einem Schaltzug und Schalthülle und ohne den Mist (V-Brake-Röhrchen vom Hebel), der dabei ist, verlegt. Zudem habe ich eine Feder von so einem Schaltwerkspanner der 90er rangetüdelt.

Jetzt fluppt das prima. Kein Rausspringen/Festhängen des Zuges oder irgendwelcher Nippel etc. und die Stütze lässt sich sicher in jeder Position stoppen. Die mangelhafte Rückstellkraft des per Zug angesteuerten Hebels auf der Sütze ist echt die Achillesverse des Teils. Ansonsten funzt sie gut.

Das Gewicht ist immer noch weit weg von Highend, aber dafür ist sie auch billig.


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Mai 2014)

das is doch aber keine kindshock 950, oder?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Mai 2014)

Natürlich nicht...ist eine XLC SP-T03 mit Remote...

Ich hab zwischen den Hebel und dem Zuganschlag an der Stütze ne einfache Kugelschreiberfeder rein....hat auch gefunzt....und die Bohrung für den Nippel am Hebel hab ich aufgebohrt, damit auch ein Standardnippel passt..aber die Rverb is mir doch lieber.....aber billig war sie wirklich....meine hat damals 105€ inkl. Versand gekostet...

VG
peru


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Mai 2014)

ah, ja. hab da was verwechselt.
klingt durchaus interessant die stütze, aber 95mm verstellweg sind zu wenig.
die normale stütze schieb ich locker über 15cm rein, wenns steil wird.


----------



## kingmoe (8. Mai 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> die normale stütze schieb ich locker über 15cm rein, wenns steil wird.



Das muss der Rahmen aber auch hergeben, also das Sitzrohr kurz genug sein. Bei mir ist da nicht mehr viel Platz, da das SR des Force eher lang ist.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (8. Mai 2014)

so isses....an meinem Force konnte ich die Reverb auch erst einsetzen, als ich das Sitzrohr oben um ca. 1-2 gekappt hatte...vorher konnte man die Stütze gar nicht in ausgefahrenen Zustand fahren, da ich zu hoch gesessen habe...


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Mai 2014)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Das muss der Rahmen aber auch hergeben, also das Sitzrohr kurz genug sein. Bei mir ist da nicht mehr viel Platz, da das SR des Force eher lang ist.


 
das würde passen. aber nur mit nem ollen flite und seinem niedrigem gestell


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen,

da ich ja eh zuviele Räder habe, habe ich mir gedacht ich tausche 3 alte gegen ein neues:




62446_00_d von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Die neue Trail Waffe ab Dienstag in meinem Reich ) Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Ausritt....

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## mani.r (10. Mai 2014)

Selber fahre ich das Force aus 2014 und ein Kumpel von mir hat das Sensor. Ab und zu darf ich auch mal fahren damit.
Das 2014er Sensor ist der Hammer.


----------



## Kruko (10. Mai 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> da ich ja eh zuviele Räder habe, habe ich mir gedacht ich tausche 3 alte gegen ein neues:
> 
> ...



Gefällt mir sehr gut. Dein Rad fürs Treffen???


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. Mai 2014)

Hi, 

Ich denke, es wird mitkommen, wenn der Heckträger nicht wieder Räder auf der BAB verteilt, evtl. auch das JSP Psyclone und das weiße Xizang.

VG
peru



gt-heini schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut. Dein Rad fürs Treffen???


----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

ich nutze mal diesen Thread, um mich bzw. meine Bikes vorzustellen. Meine Freundin und ich haben 1994 mit dem Radeln angefangen und aus dieser Zeit stammen unsere Bikes, die ich gerade putze. Hier das 16er GT Pantera AL meiner Feundin:






Für einen Zaskar-Rahmen hatte das Geld nicht gereicht. Die Komponenten sind nach maximaler Funktionalität bei minimalem Preis zusammengestellt:
Schaltwerk und Kettenwerfer: XT mit DX-Shiftern, 7x3,
der Ritzelblock ist, soweit ich mich erinnere, selbst zusammengestellt und geht von 12 bis 34,
Kurbel: Sugino,
Innenlager: Tune AC-37,
Gabel: Marzocchi XC-500,
Räder: LX-Naben, Mavic 230 SPB, konifizierte Swiss-DT-Speichen,
Bremsen: Magura, wie man sieht,
Reifen: Richtey Z-max hinten 2,35, vorn 2,1,
außer dem Synchros-Vorbau, den Onza-Barends, dem Flite-Sattel und den Svelte Odyssey Pedalen alles andere von Shogun
Das Gerät wiegt (ohne Pedale) 11,4 kg. Ich hoffe, das gehört nicht in den _"Vergewaltigte GT Bikes"-Thread._ Mein Karakoram kommt etwas später, denn beim Reinigen der Shifter ist ein Gehäuseteil wohl altersbedingt gleich mehrfach gebrochen und wird gerade geklebt.

Gruß
Leuchtentrager


----------



## toastet (11. Mai 2014)

schön das es dann auch mit der freundin so lange klappt 

bis auf das falschblaue kettenblatt siehts doch ganz gut aus. die ergonomie von bremshebel und hörnchen ist aber sicher verbesserungswürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. Mai 2014)

Ja, die Stellung der Hörnchen ist geil. 

Edit: Das Blau des Kettenblatts fällt im wirklichen Leben weniger auf. Man kann sich auch einreden, dass es wie der untere Teil der Schrift auf dem Rahmen aussieht.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die ersten Handy Pics nach dem Ausladen....




IMG_1223 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1222 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1221 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1217 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




IMG_1218 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Schönen Abend noch!

VG
peru


----------



## cleiende (13. Mai 2014)

Stimmiger Rahmen etc, aber da ich oldschool bin: "Wenn der Herrgott Mountainbikes mit 650B oder gar 28" gewollt hätte hätte er das Trekkingrad umbenannt."

Lass es krachen!


----------



## tempest-boy (14. Mai 2014)

Nach über einem Jahr suchen ist es endlich soweit... Mein Force Carbon. Musste ( Gott sei Dank mit cad2 und seinem Firmenwagen von der Ostsee bis in die Schweiz, um ihn abholen zu können. Dann gleich nackig gemacht, fleißig Komponenten gesucht und fertig ist das 12,5 kg (mit Pedale) "für-jeden-Berg-Rad"...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. Mai 2014)

Hi,

rot ist zwar nicht so meine Farbe, aber das nenn ich mal Hingabe in die Schweiz zu fahren wegen nem Rahmen. Und wenn das Gewicht stimmt, dann ist das Force ja immer noch eine richtig gute Uphill-und AMmaschine....

Hast also auch Glück gehabt mit Zoll etc....??!!!

Glückwunsch und bis zum Treffen )

VG
peru


----------



## tempest-boy (15. Mai 2014)

Danke, oh ja Glück an der Grenze war mit dabei. naja weiß o schwarz is mir persönlich zu langweilig. Und wenn man seit 1997 diese Marke fährt nimmt man jeden Weg in Kauf... 12,54 kg um genau zu sein,hab noch mehr Milch in die MK gekippt. übrigens kann ich 1x10 von der Bandbreite nur empfehlen, mir fehlt kein Gang. Und bergab macht's auch viel Spass. Viell schaff ich's dieses Jahr zum Trffen obwohl da mein runder BDay ist. Bin arbeitstechn zieml eingespannt,daher ich's leider noch nicht zu euch geschafft.


----------



## Kruko (15. Mai 2014)

Erstmal Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb. Die Transportwege würde ich nicht ganz so ausschmücken. Wenn jemand falsches dies liest, steht unter Umständen Ärger ins Haus. Übersetzungstechnisch bin ich da aber etwas skeptisch. Im Norden wird es sicherlich gehen, aber im Mittelgebirge oder Hochgebirge wird die Übersetzung auf Dauer schmerzhaft.

Deinen Runden Bday kannst Du gern in Lengries feiern. Wo sollte das besser gehen als bei den verrückten GT'lern.


----------



## TigersClaw (15. Mai 2014)

Ich durfte es ja schon streicheln. Es ist sehr genial geworden. Man beachte vor allem die Detaillösungen: Tempest hat die Leitung der hinteren Bremsen nicht wie vorgesehen am Unterrohr, sondern am Oberrohr entlang geführt. Die Reverb hat er in der Stealth-Version verbaut, die Leitung durch das eh vorhandene Loch im Sitzrohr und am Unterrohr, dort wo eigentlich die Bremsleitung sein sollte, entlang verlegt. Das ganze sieht perfekt und schön clean aus. Die 1x10 Lösung ist ebenfalls sehr clever gemacht. Im Endeffekt isses sicher das beste Force hier im Form geworden. Einzig die Lackqualität ist recht niedrig. Das Ferrari-Rot sieht aber sehr genial aus.


----------



## tempest-boy (15. Mai 2014)

@gt-heini: danke,damit wollte ich nur ausdrücken,dass ich lieber 1Jahr warte &mir kein weg zu weit für ein Gt ist,anstatt die übliche stangenware zu fahren...
Und nein die Übersetzung passt schon (bei mir!) mit 34\ 11-42 mit etwas wassersuppe in den Beinen.Habe die Übersetzung im Mittelgebirge(Thüringen &harz) &Gardasee  ausprobiert...geht bzw rollt...
Werde mit der Arbeit & CAD2 nochmal lengries beratschlagen,bock haben wir ja schon...

@tiger: danke danke...werde ja schon so rot wie mein Force...
Und nochmals danke für die Hilfe bei den lagern,hält bestens...


----------



## Cad2 (16. Mai 2014)

is ganz ok geworden der rote blitz  stealth sieht cool aus. 1x10 werde ich demnächst mal testen... aber so ein gelbes force sieht schon noch geiler aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoeOdenwald (16. Mai 2014)

Mal meine klassische "Familienkutsche" -> GT Karakoram K2 (1989?)
Sohnemann hatte an seiner Kutsche Prämiere.... der erste Platten...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. Mai 2014)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> ... Einzig die Lackqualität ist recht niedrig. ...


Mir scheinen das eher Kompessionsartefakte zu sein.


----------



## TigersClaw (18. Mai 2014)

Wie meinst Du das? Meine Augen erzeugen keine Kompressionsartefakte ;-)


----------



## spaceduck (20. Mai 2014)

Hier mal mein RTS-1 von 1993! OK, im Endeffekt ist nur noch der Rahmen Original, aber ist ja klar das die Komponenten nicht ewig halten. Original war ne LX Gruppe verbaut und ne MAG 21 mit gigantischen 45mm Federweg, ja das waren noch Zeiten... Die HS-33 habe ich 1994 angebaut. Das Bike war mir 21 Jahre lang treu und ich würde es nie weggeben. Es bekommt einen Ehrenplatz in der Garage. 
Aber nach 21 Jahren wollte ich mal was neues, ein Force 1.0. - Ich hab's nicht bereut.


----------



## AddiP (23. Mai 2014)

Ich bin auch unter die GT Fahrer gegangen...


----------



## zero-bond (24. Mai 2014)

So hab meinen Rahmen getauscht, so wird aus einem 2013er Furt 1.0 ein 2014er World Cup.

Festhalten kann man, dass die Qualität des Rahmens deutlich besser ist. Insbesondere die Schweißnähte, auch die Rohre des Rahmens sehen wesentlich besser aus. Mal gespannt auf die erste Ausfahrt heute.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Mai 2014)

Mal ein "richtiges" GT (aus Stahl):


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. Mai 2014)

Update - Monoschiene samt anderer Kurbel, JumpStop, "dezenteres" Lenkerband, Bremsgriffe etwas komfortabler positioniert.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Mai 2014)

Schöner Rahmen, nutze ich auch zur fahrt zur Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. Mai 2014)

jup, ich mag die "hässliche Farbe" (Zitat meines Nachbarn gestern) auch mittlerweile - offensichtlich hat sie auch ein gewissen Diebstahlschutz dabei, zumindest wollte der Typ, der den Sattel geklaut hat nicht das ganze Rad


----------



## MoeOdenwald (26. Mai 2014)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> jup, ich mag die "hässliche Farbe" (Zitat meines Nachbarn gestern) auch mittlerweile - offensichtlich hat sie auch ein gewissen Diebstahlschutz dabei, zumindest wollte der Typ, der den Sattel geklaut hat nicht das ganze Rad


 
  Man gewöhnt sich an die Farbe. Mir gefällt es mittlerweile! Son Diebstahlschutz ist doch auch ne tolle Sache. Bin aber gerade dabei dass Rad abzustoßen ... Hab einfach zu viel Fahrräder im kleinen Keller  Die besserer Hälfte beschwert sich schon immer dass sie kein Platz für ihr Bike hat.


----------



## tschu77 (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte mir dieses Jahr noch ein neues All Mountain kaufen, habe auch die Gt Modelle im Blick gehabt.

Könnt Ihr mir sagen was für GT spricht und welches Modell Ihr empfehlt ??

Als Alternative habe ich das 2014er Modell Norco Range in Aussicht.

Danke für die Infos


----------



## Cad2 (2. Juni 2014)

tschu77 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir dieses Jahr noch ein neues All Mountain kaufen, habe auch die Gt Modelle im Blick gehabt.
> 
> ...



Moin, ich kann dir nur das Force empfehlen. Mit ein paar guten teilen wird es auch nicht so schwer. unter 13kg is locker machbar.


----------



## tschu77 (2. Juni 2014)

Vielen dank, werde mich weiter umhören und dann im August entscheiden. Vom Handling her soll es ja im uphill auch gut sein, so daß man auch Touren fahren kann. Im downhill ist es sicher gut.
Hatte bei meinen bisherigen bikes immer das Gefühl ich fliege über den Lenker im downhill. Habe ein cannondale rz 140 und wollte Geometrie technisch auf jeden Fall eine Änderung machen. Deswegen diese Überlegungen.


----------



## hopmonkey (6. Juni 2014)

Zwar kein Rad mehr, aber nun Wandschmuck:
Mein guter alter 94er Zaskar LE 16"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HorstSt (7. Juni 2014)

Und hier noch was Altes:





Mein GT Tequesta

Horst


----------



## epic2006 (9. Juni 2014)

Kleiner Teaser für das nächste Projekt, diesmal völlig ungezwungen und frei von jeglichen Vorgaben wie timecorrect etc.:





mehr dazu beim Treffen (hoffentlich)

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. Juni 2014)

oh, das macht neugierig


----------



## MatthiasFLX (13. Juni 2014)

dann mache ich auch mal mit ;-)


----------



## MatthiasFLX (13. Juni 2014)

jetzt hab ich das auch mit der Vollbildfunktion verstanden


----------



## Leuchtentrager (18. Juni 2014)

Nachdem ich vorstellungshalber hier das Pantera eingestellt habe, nunmehr mein frisch geputztes 18er Karakoram 1993:






Wieder maximale Funktionalität zum günstigsten Preis:
Schaltwerk und Kettenwerfer: LX mit LX-Shiftern, 7x3,
der Ritzelblock 12 bis 34,
Kurbel: Sugino mit LX-Kettenblättern, läuft viel besser als die LX-Kurbel,
Gabel: RockShox Mag 21 SL,
Räder: LX-Parallax-Naben, Mavic 117 S.U.P. CD, konifizierte Swiss-DT-Speichen,
Bremsen: Magura,
Reifen: Schwalbe City Slicks, bei Bedarf Ritchey Z-Max,
Lenker: Scott LF-2,
Pedale: Look, meist aber Shogun mit Titan-Achse.
Alle Teile stammen aus der ersten Hälfte der 90er Jahre, also ein Classik-Bike. Ich würde gern wieder einen Original-GT-Flatbar dranbauen, finde aber die Schachtel nicht, obwohl sie hier sicher groß und breit herumliegt. Außerdem habe ich überlegt, das ganze Zeugs an ein True-Temper-GTX-Geröhr zu bauen. Aber was solls, ich bin zufrieden.

Gruß
Leuchtentrager


----------



## halbes_broetche (18. Juni 2014)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Mal meine klassische "Familienkutsche" -> GT Karakoram K2 (1989?)
> Sohnemann hatte an seiner Kutsche Prämiere.... der erste Platten...



Sowas ähnliches hab ich auch.....






[/url]


----------



## halbes_broetche (18. Juni 2014)

und sowas hatte ich auch mal..





GTs fand ich schon ende der achtziger spannend, als Schüler konnte ich mir damals 
keines leisten. Heute habe ich schon ein paar ausprobiert ein Bravado, ein GT Rave und 
jetzt als ein Talera als Zugfahrzeug.


----------



## cleiende (18. Juni 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Wieder maximale Funktionalität zum günstigsten Preis:
> 
> Schaltwerk und Kettenwerfer: LX mit LX-Shiftern, 7x3,
> der Ritzelblock 12 bis 34,
> ...


 
True-Temper GTX habe ich im GT VK Thread im Angebot, passend für Magura. Richter 8.0 repaint in 18".


----------



## SAMGT (19. Juni 2014)

halbes_broetche schrieb:


> und sowas hatte ich auch mal..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Genau so steht mein Bravado im Keller und wartet auf mich. Auch nach 22 Jahren... unkaputtbar...
Aber mal etwas anderes.. hat jemand ein Bravado auf Federgabel umgebaut?
Wenn ja..auf welche und was muss beachtet werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## asket13 (20. Juni 2014)

SAMGT schrieb:


> Genau so steht mein Bravado im Keller und wartet auf mich. Auch nach 22 Jahren... unkaputtbar...
> Aber mal etwas anderes.. hat jemand ein Bravado auf Federgabel umgebaut?
> Wenn ja..auf welche und was muss beachtet werden?




Welcome to the Bravado Club


----------



## oelschleich (27. Juni 2014)

Moin,

das "Mini Zaskar"* von meiner Lütten ist dann auch endlich (fast) fertig.

*Leider kein 24" Zaskar Rahmen, sondern ein Aggressor.


----------



## thrillseeker (30. Juni 2014)

Der Oldtimer. Auch nach 22 Jahren nahezu unverändert, jetzt aber mit asphaltfreundlichen Slicks und einer feinen Patina aus echtem Berliner Straßendreck.


----------



## HorstSt (1. Juli 2014)

Noch ein "silbernes" Zaskar:




Mein Gelände-SSP

Horst


----------



## thrillseeker (1. Juli 2014)

SAMGT schrieb:


> Genau so steht mein Bravado im Keller und wartet auf mich. Auch nach 22 Jahren... unkaputtbar...



Es ist wirklich auffällig, wie viele alte GTs hier noch im Einsatz sind. Die GT-Werbung der 90er mit Hans Rey, in der die Räder als "unzerstörbar" angepriesen wurden, hat offenbar nicht zu viel versprochen. 



SAMGT schrieb:


> Aber mal etwas anderes.. hat jemand ein Bravado auf Federgabel umgebaut?
> Wenn ja..auf welche und was muss beachtet werden?



Die Rahmengeometrien von damals waren auf Gabeln mit maximal 50mm Federweg ausgelegt. Zeitgenössische Gabeln waren die Rock Shox Mag 21, Rock Shox Quadra und die Answer Manitou. Neuere Gabeln mit mehr Federweg versauen die Geometrie und (zer)stören die klassische Optik.


----------



## Kruko (3. Juli 2014)

oelschleich schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das "Mini Zaskar"* von meiner Lütten ist dann auch endlich (fast) fertig.
> 
> ...



Da wird sich die Lütte ja freuen. Ich weiß, wieviel Arbeit hinter der Suche nach passenden Teilen stecken kann. Aber wieso muss man die Decals abändern? Dafür habe ich noch nie so wirklich Verständnis gehabt. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## oelschleich (3. Juli 2014)

Ich würde die Decal Änderungen jetzt mal mit Künstlerischer Freiheit begründen oder damit, dass die Decals so wie sie jetzt sind einfach besser ins Farbkonzept passen. 

Warum, frage ich mich, hat man dafür kein Verständnis? Bei einer Lackierten Magura sagt niemand was. 
Ausserdem hat GT ja selbst oft genug seine Decals geändert. 

Aber jeder hat da seine eigene Meinung und das ist dann auch gut so.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. Juli 2014)

Du hast den J falsch verstanden...

Ihm geht es darum ein Aggressor als Zaskar zu labeln....die Farbe ist dem J doch sch....egal..der ist da entspannt..

VG
peru


----------



## oelschleich (3. Juli 2014)

Achso, dann hab ich ihn tatsächlich falsch verstanden. Sorry.

Das kann ich sogar nachvollziehen.

Das ich das Aggressor zum Zaskar gemacht habe liegt einfach nur daran, dass meine Lütte halt gerne das gleiche Rad haben wollte wie der Papa. Und Papa auf Gedeih und Verderb keinen 24" Zaskar Rahmen bekommen hat. 

Es sollte auch erst "mini ZASKAR" auf dem Rahmen stehen, wobei das ja auch nicht OK gewesen wäre und auch blöd aussah.
Daher wurde es eben Zaskar.

Ist aber einfach nur ein persönliches Ding und sollte das Rad mal verkauft werden, dann nur als Aggressor im Zaskar Style. 
Ich wollte oder will ja niemanden täuschen o.ä., daher hab ich es ja auch im ersten Post gleich dazu geschrieben.

Gruß vom anderen J


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiasl2k (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Gerne möchte ich auch hier die Gelegenheit nutzen und mich bei Euch vorstellen. Man nennt mich Hias und meine große Leidenschaft sind Fahrräder! Während es mir früher vor allem um das Fahren an sich ging, habe ich in den letzten Jahren meine Begeisterung für die Schrauberei entdeckt. Die dafür nötige Teilesuche führte mich im Frühjahr letzten Jahres zu einem kleinen Fahrradhändler in der Nähe, der von außen ganz unscheinbar wirkt. Hätte ich gewusst was ich dort finde würde, ich hätte schon deutlich früher vorbei geschaut ;-)

Im Ausstellungsraum ganz hinten stand es, mit platten Reifen und total verstaubt. Dennoch hab ich mich sofort verguckt und eine Woche später war es meins! Es handelt sich um ein Zaskar Expert aus dem Jahr 2008 mit kompletter Deore LX 580-Ausstattung (die wie ich übrigens finde ganz hervorragend aussieht!). So sah es aus, als ich es letztes Jahr aus seinem Dornröschenschlaf geweckt habe:





(5 Jahre wollte es offenbar keiner haben, welch ein Glück für mich!) 

Seitdem habe ich einen Riser (natürlich auch von Ritchey), zwei Flaschenhalter und neue (vorne auch größere) Bremsscheiben angebaut. Die Katzenaugen habe ich mit Absicht drin gelassen, ich finde sie optisch nicht störend. Das Rad fährt sich hervorragend und ich genieße jede Ausfahrt:





(Der weiße Knubbel rechts ist wahrscheinlich ein Bovist ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovist )

Und das solls fürs erste gewesen sein!

Viele Grüße,
Hias


----------



## thrillseeker (4. Juli 2014)

hiasl2k schrieb:


> Der weiße Knubbel rechts ist wahrscheinlich ein Bovist ( http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovist)



Na, den hätteste aber mitnehmen sollen! Gebraten schmecken die Dinger ganz vorzüglich; außerdem bekommt man damit 4-6 Leute satt.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Juli 2014)

thrillseeker schrieb:


> Na, den hätteste aber mitnehmen sollen! Gebraten schmecken die Dinger ganz vorzüglich; außerdem bekommt man damit 4-6 Leute satt.


aber nicht wenn sich innen schon die sporen bilden.


----------



## hiasl2k (4. Juli 2014)

Das Foto ist im Oktober entstanden, ich weiß nicht ob er da noch genießbar gewesen wäre. Aber selbst wenn, ich hätte das Riesenteil mangels Rucksack oder Gepäckträger sowieso nicht abtransportieren können


----------



## thrillseeker (5. Juli 2014)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> aber nicht wenn sich innen schon die sporen bilden.





hiasl2k schrieb:


> Das Foto ist im Oktober entstanden, ich weiß nicht ob er da noch genießbar gewesen wäre.


Stimmt, im Zweifel lässt man ihn dann doch besser stehen.

… Mist, jetzt habe ich Appetit auf gebratene Pilze.


----------



## Tucana (5. Juli 2014)

Neue Decals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _UsE_ (5. Juli 2014)

Mein GT Force 3.0 Baujahr 2013

Allerdings ist das Foto nicht mehr ganz aktuell.
Bremse vorne und hinten habe ich umgebaut auf Shimano XT, ich war von der originalen AVID Elexir 1 nicht sonderlich überzeugt. Die Schaltung besteht mittlerweile auch aus Shimano XT Parts und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Nachgerüstet für den Komfort wurde eine RockShox Reverb Sattelstütze und ein Ritchey Carbon Lenker.
Mein neustes Projekt war 2015 der Umbau von einem 3-Fach Kettenblatt vorne auf nur noch 2 - Zahnräder.

Bin mit dem MTB an sich bis jetzt auch total zufrieden. Der Rahmen machte hinten in den Lagern etwas Probleme, hier habe ich eine kleine Hilfestellung geschrieben zur Demontage. Auch wenn 26" ausstirbt bin ich mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden auch wenn die Standart Parts nicht perfekt waren.

Anhang anzeigen 303592


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Juli 2014)

Zuwachs in der GT Familie:





Endlich ein Bravado LE in Team Scream!
Ein Dankeschön an Peter, den ich immer um den Rahmen so ein wenig beneidet habe.

Es wird ein "fahrbarer" Aufbau wie ihr seht.

760er XT LRS, 2,4er RacingRalph
9 fach X0, Trigger X9, Umwerfer XTR 900 (mal wieder vom Radsporthaus van der Steen, Hihi)
Kurbel RF Deus 22-32-44
SDG Stütze (27,2!!) und SDG Fly,
Vorbau RF Deus 100 mm, Lenker Sunline 254,(72 cm)
Bremsen: Avid SD Ultimate mit SD TI  Hebeln (aus USA unterwegs...)


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2014)

Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Barbado. Bin gespannt es mal live zu sehen. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Manni1599 (9. Juli 2014)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Na dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Barbado. Bin gespannt es mal live zu sehen.
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk



Danke sehr!

Vorführung Live in Haarbrück am Freitag!
Bremshebel soeben eingetroffen!
Heute Abend Telefonieren?


----------



## Kruko (9. Juli 2014)

Wir sind daheim. Resturlaub genießen. 

Auf das Bravado sind wir gespannt. Kann aber recht dreckig werden am Samstag. 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## mountymaus (9. Juli 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Zuwachs in der GT Familie:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Schönes Team Scream!!!
Ja, so ist unser Peter...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juli 2014)

.......na wenn es denn nun endlich mal gefahren wird bin ich ja froh!!! Und bei Manni weiß ich es in einem guten Zuhause!!!!!

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## gt fuchs (12. Juli 2014)

so Sammlung endlich kommplett habe nun mein 1988 avalanche war mein erstes gt und sieht noch tip top aus danke an die schweizer jungs


----------



## happyplastic (19. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich nun schon mehrere Jahre mitlese, möchte ich auch mein Rad zur Schau stellen:
Ein 94er *Bravado LE competition series*.
Mir sind die Diskussionen bekannt, darum eins vorweg: Dieses Rad war nie zeitgerecht aufgebaut und ist es jetzt auch nicht. Damals dem schmalen Geldbeutel geschuldet, heute der gewünschten Optik. Einen Tod muss man sterben.

Meine damalige Flamme fuhr so ein Teil. Beide waren damals schon und sind noch heute etwas Besonderes. Ich habe nach langem Zögern 1996 einen identischen Rahmen erworben, der schon länger im Schaufenster des GT-Händlers hing. Mehr konnte ich mir vom Lehrgeld vorerst nicht leisten. Als Zivi blieb dann wieder etwas übrig und ich habe das Rad 1997 aufgebaut. Die 950er XTR war recht neu auf dem Markt. Großes Kino; wollte ich unbedingt haben! Habe mich dann für die gute Kurbelgarnitur entschieden und bin bei den weiteren Komponenten über die Laufräder (94er XTR 900 & Mavic), die Bremsen (Diacompe 7) und die Schaltung (STX RC) qualitativ und preislich nach unten gegangen: "Tausche ich gegen die 950er XTR-Komponenten aus, wenn sie kaputt gehen!" Vom Urzustand habe ich nur ein analoges Foto:






(1997)


Etwa ein Jahr später bot mir ein Bekannter seine rote RST Mozo Pro an: Die Gabel habe ich tiefer gelegt (3,5" auf ca. 2,5"). Man sieht auf dem Bild, dass die Geometrie eigentlich nicht für Federgabeln ausgelegt ist. Das Oberrohr steigt zu sehr an. Habe eben noch mal im Katalog von 1993 geschaut, nur Zaskar und RTS wurden damals mit Federgabel angeboten. Im Zuge dessen noch die Cantilever durch LX-V-Brakes mit schicken 2-Finger-XT-Hebeln ersetzt. Der Zugewinn im Gelände war einfach unglaublich. Und so bin ich das Rad ab 1998 gefahren:





(1998)


Das Bravado wurde täglich bewegt: In der Stadt zur Uni und überhaupt, mit Gepäckträger und Taschen für Radreisen, im Gelände zum Spaß und in Seiffen beim EBM. Es ging nichts kaputt - also wurde auch nichts getauscht. Bis auf Mäntel, Bremsklötze, die Verschleißteile halt. Und das Geld war immer noch knapp.

Dann der berufliche Umzug von Dresden nach Ingolstadt und die Erkenntnis: Hier gibt es kein Gelände! Gut, den Reisberg - das wars dann auch schon. Weiter nördlich das Altmühltal. Aber ich bin der Meinung, Sport beginnt an der Haustür und nicht am Parkplatz. War also nicht mehr sportlich unterwegs. Für den Arbeitsweg habe ich ein altes Damenrad mit Schutzblechen und entspannter Rahmengeometrie. Macht sich einfach besser. Das Bravado stand in der Garage. Mir war dabei unwohl, also habe ich es zum Projekt erklärt. Allerdings mit anderen Vorzeichen: 

- Geld spielt nicht mehr die große Rolle, dafür ist die Zeit knapp. 
- Ins Gelände geht es mit dem Rad auch nicht mehr, eher auf Radtour mit der Familie. Coffeeracer bei schönem Wetter. 
- Nicht zeitgerecht, sondern optisch ausgeglichen. 

Das war 2009. Ich habe damals ernsthaft über einen Singlespeed-Aufbau nachgedacht. Jetzt, da die Hipster so unterwegs sind, bin ich froh, mich dagegen entschieden zu haben. Und außerdem hat das Bravado eine Besonderheit, die nach Schaltzügen schreit: Das Groove-Tube. So etwas muss betont werden. Weitere Rahmenbedingungen: 

- XTR 950 komplett. 
- Die originale Gabel kommt wieder dran (Ich habe bei jedem Umzug überlegt, ob ich sie entsorge. Und ich bin oft umgezogen.) 
- Das Rad bleibt blau, die Anbauten möglichst dunkel. 

Und so bin ich jetzt unterwegs:





(2014)


Die Beschaffung hatte wie üblich Lichtseiten ("Ich habe da noch unbenutzte Mavic-Keramikfelgen im Keller. Hast du Interesse?") und dunkle Momente ("Originale Kettenblätter für die 950er XTR? Viel Spaß!" Brauchte ich aber neu, die Garnitur war wirklich runter, ich habe das Rad nie geschont. Ein großes Kettenblatt von 1999 habe ich dann hier Bikemarkt gefunden, die kleinen Blätter gibt es von Blackspire. Sind nicht so filigran wie die originalen, aber immerhin!). Ich war nicht permanent bei der Sache, habe mich auch mehrfach umentschieden, was die Ausstattung angeht. Aber jetzt passt es für mich. Eine Teileübersicht findet ihr bei Interesse in der Tabelle. Was ich so an Teilen über habe, stelle ich bei Gelegenheit im Bikemarkt ein. 
Mittlerweile habe ich auch Aufkleber am Oberrohr. Und jetzt suche ich noch jemanden, der mir die verprägten Logos im Rahmen und der Gabel leuchtgrün auslegen kann. Wenn also jemand einen Pinstriper oder Airbrusher kennt...

Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Aufbau. Fährt sich extrem hart und schnell. Optimieren könnte ich immer. Leichtere Reifen oder Titanschrauben wären was. Aber wer weiß, wann ich wieder dazu komme. Bis dahin noch ein paar Impressionen mit dem Rad im Grünen:












Grüße aus Ingolstadt,
Benjamin


----------



## Leuchtentrager (20. Juli 2014)

Ist das der Bravado-Rahmen aus dem Schaufenster an der Augsburger Straße? Den habe ich monatelang besucht, konnte ihn mir aber nicht mal den Rahmen leisten. Dann hatten die noch einen schwarzen Psyclone-Rahmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happyplastic (20. Juli 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Ist das der Bravado-Rahmen aus dem Schaufenster an der Augsburger Straße? Den habe ich monatelang besucht, konnte ihn mir aber nicht mal den Rahmen leisten. Dann hatten die noch einen schwarzen Psyclone-Rahmen...



Ja, Leuchtentrager, das ist er. Es ging mir ähnlich. War auch regelmäßig beim Hastreiter, habe jedoch den schwarzen Psyclone seinerzeit nicht in Betracht gezogen. Mir hatte es auch die Lackierung angetan. Habe ich neben meinem und dem Rad meiner damaligen Freundin nur noch ein einziges Mal so gesehen. Auch nicht hier im Forum, soweit ich mich erinnere. Hätte den Lack gern erhalten, er war aber an so vielen Stellen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen - das sah nicht mehr gut aus.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da mir ja aufgetragen wurde, mal wieder an nem HT zu schrauben, und ich (fast) alles mach was man mir sagt, hab ich nun letzte Details am JSP psyclone geschraubt: neue Discs mit güldenem Spider und Skinwalls, und die rechte Bremse auch mal entlüftet und neu befüllt....es kommen noch güldene Ventilkäppchen und dann ist def. Schluss! Ach ja, außer den fehlenden Decals natürlich, die im Moment noch in KO erstellt werden




DSC01876 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01875 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01874 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Viele Grüße
peru


----------



## veiter42 (22. Juli 2014)

Bling Bling, damit bist du der King in deiner Hood; hast du auch das passende Outfit dafür?


----------



## cleiende (22. Juli 2014)

veiter42 schrieb:


> Bling Bling, damit bist du der King in deiner Hood; hast du auch das passende Outfit dafür?


 
In der hood vom peru zählen Kettensäge, Traktor und Fischteich mehr als sein Rad.


----------



## Splatter666 (22. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Erinnert mich extrem hieran, wobei mir "das Alte" wesentlich besser gefällt:






Wer hat da bei wem abgekupfert (Achtung, Wortspiel) 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

zugegeben, eine Inspiration kam natürlich auch von GT, allerdings eher hiervon:




1980_0_gt-golden-zaskar von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Hat zwar viel mehr Goldanteil, aber die Kampagne hat die Idee von John Player wieder aufflammen lassen.

In meiner Hood bin ich SOWIESO der King, auch ohne bling bling.....hey reimt sich sogar  Der Gedanke kam natürlich auch schon auf, ein goldenes Set mit den Wings drucken zu lassen, aber trotz Einkaufspreisen im Großhandel find ich das dann doch a bisserl zu posig...
Aber man weiß ja nie...

VG
peru


----------



## Kurbelfrank (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, bin mit dem heutigen Tag in die Riege der GT Besitzer aufgestiegen. Dieses Schnäppchen (50 €) sollte eigentlich als Winterrad herhalten, aber jetzt bin ich mir doch nicht mehr so sicher. Hab mich schon  ein bisschen verliebt in diese formschöne Rahmenkonstruktion, und würde dem guten Stück auch was gönnen wollen.. Helft mir!
Und kann mir jemand sagen welches Baujahr das Timberline hat, tippe auf '99, bin mir aber nicht so sicher.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

um dem Landei Image a bisserl zu entkommen und das Bild des typischen, rückständigen Franken wieder a bisserl zurecht zu rücken, hier nun ein paar Bilder vom High-Tech Plaste Bomber. Noch nicht ganz fertig, es fehtl noch ein kleines, aber wichtiges Teil, aber es nimmt langsam Formen an. Am Samstag werden die Teile foliert, die am meisten Beschuss abbekommen werden und dann darf es raus in den Dreck...




DSC01884 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01885 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01883 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01881 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01879 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01877 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




DSC01878 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr

Wer alle Umbauten erkennt, darf beim GT Treffen übers Oberrohr lecken 

Es sind schon folgende Dinge für mich negativ aufgefallen:

- der e-thirteen LRS hat eine Bremsscheibenaufnahme, die nicht zulässt, alle Bremsscheiben zu verbauen. Ich habe jetzt 2 Hope Floating Disc mit blauem Spider in neu und ungebremst zuhause liegen, da die Scheiben mit dem Floater am Gabel Casting schleifen. Ich hab gedacht, ich seh nicht richtig, aber ist so. Der Spider der Discs muss also innen weiter ausgedreht sein. Wer sowas spect muss echt nimmer ganz sauber sein...
- beim HR Ausbau muss unbedingt vorne runtergeschalten werden,damit das Schaltwerk zurückgezogen werden kann. Bereits auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt wird die Bremsscheibe sonst beim Ausbau gegen die Schwinge gedrückt und ritzt das Carbon ein
- der Steuersatz ist nach SHIS ein IS42, also Campa Standard. Für mich auch fraglich warum sowas verbaut wird. Die 41er Cane Creek Standard IS Steuersätze bieten schlicht und ergreifend einfach mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Nicht wirklich ein Drama, aber sein muss sowas auch nicht.
- wie immer bei den Formula Bremsen sind sie befüllt bis die Leitungen platzen. Null Hebelweg bis die Beläge anliegen. Na ja, mit a bisserl Bremsflüssigkeit ablassen ist das erledigt, aber bei so nem Preis erwarte ich eigentlich dass dies vor der Auslieferung erledigt wird.

So genug gemotzt  Trotzdem ein g.... Bike!! 

Schönen Abend!
peru


----------



## asket13 (25. Juli 2014)

DSC01884 von gt.edge.ti auf Flickr




Viel interessanter ist das "peruccy" in der Lackierung "raw" im Hintergrund Was ist das den für eine schöne GT Ausgangsbasis?

LG
Norman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (25. Juli 2014)

Hi,

dazu darf ich hier eigentlich gar nix sagen, denn das ist ein Maßrahmen vom Herrn Backes aus Columbus Life  Der tut nur so, als wär er ein GT 

Mehr im Ketzerei Thread....

VG
peru


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. Juli 2014)

Schickes Triple Triangle Rennrad - wer ist denn dieser Herr Backes?


----------



## Mintia (26. Juli 2014)

happyplastic schrieb:


> Ja, Leuchtentrager, das ist er. Es ging mir ähnlich. War auch regelmäßig beim Hastreiter, habe jedoch den schwarzen Psyclone seinerzeit nicht in Betracht gezogen. Mir hatte es auch die Lackierung angetan. Habe ich neben meinem und dem Rad meiner damaligen Freundin nur noch ein einziges Mal so gesehen. Auch nicht hier im Forum, soweit ich mich erinnere. Hätte den Lack gern erhalten, er war aber an so vielen Stellen in Mitleidenschaft gezogen - das sah nicht mehr gut aus.



Hab ick ooch:





Wirklich tolle Materialkombo aus True Temper GTX Ultra III und Tange Prestige Concept...
Das einzige Bike, das im Katalogzustand schon perfekt ist (meine Meinung)


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. Juli 2014)

Also das Bravado ist echt schick...da bin ich "ein wenig" neidisch.

Gesendet von meinem GT-S7710 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Leuchtentrager (26. Juli 2014)

Macht nur weiter so!


----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Juli 2014)

Kurbelfrank schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, bin mit dem heutigen Tag in die Riege der GT Besitzer aufgestiegen. Dieses Schnäppchen (50 €) sollte eigentlich als Winterrad herhalten, aber jetzt bin ich mir doch nicht mehr so sicher. Hab mich schon  ein bisschen verliebt in diese formschöne Rahmenkonstruktion, und würde dem guten Stück auch was gönnen wollen.. Helft mir!
> Und kann mir jemand sagen welches Baujahr das Timberline hat, tippe auf '99, bin mir aber nicht so sicher.Anhang anzeigen 307693



Hi, schickes Teil. Mein Bruder fährt es immer noch (hat er mal von mir übernommen)
Das Alter erkennst Du durch die Rahmennummer, hier die Anleitung zum lesen der Nr. :
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rahmenummernthread.207613/
oder Du schaust unter:
http://mtb-kataloge.de/
da sind zumindest die GT Kataloge bis 98.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Juli 2014)

den Herrn Backes kenn ich von Canyon, der baut nun auch schon ein paar Jahrzente Räder aus Stahl....aber in der Szene eher unbekannt...

VG
peru



tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Schickes Triple Triangle Rennrad - wer ist denn dieser Herr Backes?


----------



## skirmish (3. August 2014)

Gesehen auf Norderney. (nicht meins)


----------



## cyclery.de (7. August 2014)

Bei mir gibt es auch mal wieder etwas Neues: GT Force Carbon Expert 2014 mit einigen Änderungen


----------



## hannibal_cb (7. August 2014)

hier mal mein lts. nach dem kauf und 3 Monate später.


----------



## GT-Sassy (7. August 2014)

Mal wieder etwas Altmetall. Bis auf die hintere Bremse ist das Backwoods fertig, hier fehlen mir noch die Cantibolzen.


----------



## Kitti (7. August 2014)

Ich bin jetzt auch ein GT-Fahrer, es ist noch nicht alles perfekt aber es gefällt mir auch so schon ganz gut.
Laufräder müssen getaucht werden, welche könnt Ihr empfehlen?


----------



## GT-Sassy (8. August 2014)

Sommerzeit = Cocktailzeit


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2014)

Schick! LRS BOR MD7 mit BOR333 und DT revo. Wird schön leicht, geht mit etwas Zeit und suchen u 500,-€ und hält (bei mir).




Gruss, Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (8. August 2014)

Christian: Prost!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

um wieder a bisserl runterzukommen hab ich noch a bisserl am JSP psyclone geschraubt. Nun mit güldenen Ventilkäppchen (puhhhh, was für ne Arbeit ) und dann noch die richtig schöne Suntour Driven Kassette in gold verbaut. Dafür war natürlich auch noch eine neue Kette fällig, da die alte Kassette ja 28 Zähne hatte und ich den Rest der alten Goldkette nimmer gefunden habe. Dafür kann der Gerrit nun Anstiege suchen wie er will, mit der 32 zu 34 Untersetzung komm ich überall hoch 




IMG_1290 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




IMG_1294 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




IMG_1297 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




IMG_1298 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Die Schaltung einzustellen war echt ein Gefummel, vor allem der Umwerfer ist schon ein komisches Konstrukt....der äußere Anschlag muss soweit rausgedreht werden, damit überhaupt auf das große Blatt geschalten werden kann, dass ich den UW leicht schräg stellen musste, um nicht an die Kurbel anzustossen....das Zeug ist schon ein gaaaaaaanzes Stück von einer Deore entfernt....wär es nicht gold gewesen.....

Bis zum Treffen!

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (9. August 2014)

die reifen klauen meiner meinung nach zu viel von dem goldeffekt, sonst schön gesucht die ganzen teile


----------



## pax_romanum (14. August 2014)

GT Kashmir 1.0. Nur 3 Bilder weil mehr gibts schon hier.


----------



## aggressor2 (15. August 2014)

langsam aber sicher glaub ich, dass das zaskar einfach nicht zu mir passt.

vorletzte chance als straßenfahrrad. danach gibts nur noch pumptrackrad.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. August 2014)

@peru73: Das Psyclone sieht etwas nach Louis Seize für russische Oligarchen aus.


----------



## -lupo- (17. August 2014)

Hallo GT-Gemeinde,

der eine oder andere mag sich noch an mich erinnern. Das Radfahren kam bei mir allgemein ein wenig zu kurz die letzten Jahre, trotzde wurden meine GT's immer mal wieder artgerecht bewegt. Und mein "Polizeidings" habe ich gerne benutzt, um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: es wurde aus meinem Keller entwendet. Hier die vorletzte Ausbaustufe:
















Die Gabel war jetzt eine Psylo SL ohne Aufkleber und mit Reset Einstellknöpfe und die Laufräder waren Hope/Mavic x317 mit einer roten und einer blauen Nabe. Und es waren Schwalbe Fat Alberts drauf. Und ein altes LX-Schaltwerk in schwarz mit rot eloxierten Rädchen und Schräubchen.

Falls einer von euch das Fahrrad irgendwo findet, so möchte er mich bitte kontaktieren.


----------



## Chat Chambers (17. August 2014)

Habe das Zaskar nach über ZWEI!! Jahren wieder zum Leben erweckt, neue Reifen, Bremsen entlüftet, saubergemacht.


----------



## -lupo- (20. August 2014)

Ich nerve noch ein mal: Ich habe doch noch aktuelle Bilder vom Bike gefunden; war halt ein wenig bling-bling aber hauptsächlich wollte ich das Fahrrad benutzen können, ohne zu bereuen falls Kratzer oder Ähnliches dran gekommen wären, so wie im "ersten Leben" als Streifenrad halt.









 

Also, wenn ihr zufälligerweise das Rad irgendwo sieht, meldet euch bitte.


----------



## epic2006 (20. August 2014)

Die "Pornohippsterschleuder" wie es auf dem Treffen genannt wurde. Kettenspannung ist mit magicgear mittlerweile optimiert.

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## mountymaus (20. August 2014)

*"ZWÖLF!!!"
Sieht in natura auch richtig g*** aus!

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. August 2014)

mountymaus schrieb:


> *"ZWÖLF!!!"*



  

sieht tatsächlich noch besser aus, als auf den bildern.


----------



## Jan-Cor (21. August 2014)

Hi!
Ich bin neu hier und hab mir hier angemeldet da ich hilfe brauche für die neuaufbau eine GT rts-1.
Ich habe zwei Stuck, eine von 1993, die ist komplett aufgebaut aber braucht ne bishen TLC.

Vorgestern habe ich ein Rahmen bekommen von 1992 und da hab ich ein par Fragen.
Erstmal die Bilder


----------



## -lupo- (21. August 2014)

Wow, ein brauner flite!

Sieht nach einer guten Basis aus; ich denke bald werden sich Leute melden, die vom RTS Ahnung haben.


----------



## Tuscan (22. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese hier auch schon seit einiger Zeit mit. Habe sehr lange gezögert, aber nun ich stelle meinen "Mittelklassewagen" zur Schau:
Ein Karakoram. Nix spezielles, aber irgendwie gefällts mir immer besser. Rahmen ist aus Stahl in 18", Ausstattung Shimano LX nocht mit 21 Gängen. Habe es als ganzes Fahrrad gekauft, komplett auseinandergebaut und ziemlich artgerecht wieder zusammengesetzt. Nicht fürs Gelände, sondern zum in der Stadt rumflitzen! Geht ganz flott! Jahrgang bin ich nicht sicher, muss anhand der Kataloge so zwischen 1993-95 sein. Anbei die Bilder:

So ist es bei mir angekommen:





Alles auseinander, Teile und Rahmen schön sauber machen, teilweise neue Teile:














 


Und dann alles wieder zusammensetzen:





Da es mir so gut gefällt, suche nun noch einen grösseren Bruder in 20". Falls jemand eines in 20" besitzt und loswerden möchte bitte melden. Rahmen reicht auch, aber Starrgabel sollte schon dabei sein. Farbe wäre cool, wenn es die gleiche ist. Nennt sich nach Katalog lila (purple).

Gruss


----------



## Manni1599 (22. August 2014)

Heute mal etwas buntes :


----------



## gtforcerider (22. August 2014)

Hallo liebe gt gemeinde. Ich möchte mich hier auch mal vorstellen,..am besten mit meinem geliebten gt force carbon expert mitdiversen geänderten parts. Der aufbau ist allerdings noch in arbeit. Es folgt definitiv noch eine 2x10 übersetzung und andere bremsen, wobei ich mich noch nicht entschieden habe, ob gleich 2014 xtr, oder die xt's.. mal schauen. Mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtforcerider (22. August 2014)

Bitteschön.. mein baby ;-)


----------



## gtforcerider (22. August 2014)

Sorry wegen der schlechten bildquali. Es kommen sicher mal bessere.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. August 2014)

Tuscan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lese hier auch schon seit einiger Zeit mit. Habe sehr lange gezögert, aber nun ich stelle meinen "Mittelklassewagen" zur Schau:
> Ein Karakoram. Nix spezielles, aber irgendwie gefällts mir immer besser. Rahmen ist aus Stahl in 18", Ausstattung Shimano LX nocht mit 21 Gängen. Habe es als ganzes Fahrrad gekauft, komplett auseinandergebaut und ziemlich artgerecht wieder zusammengesetzt. Nicht fürs Gelände, sondern zum in der Stadt rumflitzen! Geht ganz flott! Jahrgang bin ich nicht sicher, muss anhand der Kataloge so zwischen 1993-95 sein. Anbei die Bilder:
> ...



Ist ein 94er und natürlich gehört es in den Wald 
Ein paar Seiten vorher hier wirst Du es in 20" und etwas alternativ finden - hergeben würde ich es nie und nimmer 


Gesendet von meinem GT-S7710 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan (24. August 2014)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ist ein 94er und natürlich gehört es in den Wald
> Ein paar Seiten vorher hier wirst Du es in 20" und etwas alternativ finden - hergeben würde ich es nie und nimmer
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-S7710 mit Tapatalk



Und so ein Lenker gehört auf die Strasse  Was man so alles kombinieren kann: Rennlenker/Stollenreifen oder Flatbar/Slickreifen am MTB 

Ja genau so ein Rahmen suche ich. Kann ich aber nachvollziehen, dass du ihn nicht hergeben willst. Wobei es doch sicher Leute gibt, die diese "hässliche Farbe" loswerden möchten. Aber ich finde diese Farbe super! Das Rad ist dadurch auch weniger klaugefärdet.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. August 2014)

Noch nie was von Cyclocross gehört 
Nee, kann ja jeder machen wie er will - finde so schmale Reifchen nur immer etwas verloren in MTBs. Wie wäre es mit dem Super Moto? dürfte gerade so reinpassen.

So hässlich finde ich die Farbe mittlerweile nich mehr


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mit Tini auf dem Treffen ja komplett einig war, dass ein Zaskar das ultimative Rad darstellt, und jeder eins haben sollte -)), die Keller sowieso überquellen, zuviele Kartons mit zuvielen Teilen rumfliegen, kein Platz mehr ist, ich mal wieder nachvollziehen möchte, welche grandiose Leistung ihr auf Euren alten Schleifern auf dem GT Treffen vollbringt, hab ich mir aus alten Teilen, die halt so rumlagen mal ein Zaskar zusammengebaut. Frei von jeglichen Ansprüchen auf time-correctness, NOShaftigkeit und sonstigen wirren Ansprüchen, die vielleicht noch noch so im Classic Bereich rumschwirren.

Anfangs sollte es mal so schnell zusammengesteckt werden, ein Tag war geplant, allerdings hab ichs jetzt innerhalb von 4 Tagen mehrfach umgebaut. Zuerst nen fundamentalen Cantilever Denkfehler drin gehabt, also Gabel getauscht, doch nicht alle Schaltunsgteile gehabt und die auch wieder komplett umgebaut. Danach hat sich der Tioga Alchemy Steuersatz -  den ich eigentlich unbedingt verbauen wollte - in die digitale Welt verabschiedet und nur komplett geklemmt oder zuviel Spiel gehabt. Der syncros Vorbau hat das aufgrund der Klemmung noch unterstützt, weil er durch die Klemmung in die Kerbe im Gabelschaft gerutscht ist und dort auch gbelieben ist. Also dann nochmal Steuersatz und Vorbau gewechselt...und das ist das Ergebnis:




DSC01933 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




DSC01968 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




DSC01949 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




DSC01945 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




DSC01920 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Die Stützen/Sattel Kombi gefällt mir selbst nicht so, aber es war nix mehr anderes da, bzw. die anderen Sachen sind den weiteren Aufbauten vorbehalten...

VG
peru


----------



## Manni1599 (30. August 2014)

Ich finde es schön und gelungen!


----------



## toastet (30. August 2014)

vorderreifen falsch rum?


----------



## pago79 (30. August 2014)

Schade das die Judy nicht verbaut wurde. Aber mit Canties wird´s halt schwierig
Fehlt nur noch dein fazit zum fahrverhalten.
26 ist doch das Beste, oder?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2014)

Nein, Einbaurichtung "Mud"!




toastet schrieb:


> vorderreifen falsch rum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vanillasky1977 (30. August 2014)

so hier mal mein ganz neuer solz

ein gt-sts


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2014)

Ja,

wenn man lange nimmi "so altes Zeuch" fährt, dann kann das schon mal passieren mit dem fehlenden Gegenhalter. Es hätte ja ne Lösung gegeben,aber die war optisch einfach untragbar.

Also ich war ja heute mit dem Zassi 45 km unterwegs und bin erneut erstaunt wie druckig das Ding vorwärts geht. Bin wirklich positiv überrascht und meine, das ganze 29er und erst recht das 650 B Geraffel brauchts gar net. Hab fast alles auf dem 42er Blatt gefahren und es ging echt gut und flüssig zu treten. Da sieht man mal was alles geht, wenn die gesamte Energie nicht in irgendwelche Federwegsysteme wandern und ein Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich steif ist. Die Mag ist ja auch eher eine "Federstarrgabel" und schluckt auch nicht viel.

Trotz des kurzen Lenkers ist das Rad erstaunlich gut zu beherrschen, also im freiwilligen und unfreiwilligen Drift  Also alles in allem ein wirklich gutes Radl, und da reift so ne Idee....

Aber eins hab ich von Anfang an vermisst!!!!! Dreimal dürft ihr raten. Und es sei gesagt es sind nicht Discs und auch nicht Federweg...

Hier mal ein paar Pics von der heutigen Ausfahrt, die Hauptabfahrt des Kornbergs hoch. Ich wusste schon, warum ich früher schon gern IRC Mythos gefahren bin....Im Steingarten auf der Abfahrt hab ich mir aber dann doch nen Snakebite eingefangen. Aber da bin ich einfach viel zu optimistisch reingefahren...

Da gings u.a. hoch:




IMG_1011 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Zassi an der Schönbergwarte:




IMG_1310 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

VG
Peru






pago79 schrieb:


> Schade das die Judy nicht verbaut wurde. Aber mit Canties wird´s halt schwierig
> Fehlt nur noch dein fazit zum fahrverhalten.
> 26 ist doch das Beste, oder?
> 
> ...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (30. August 2014)

Hi,

ich nochmal. Da ich offensichtlich nie mehr schlafen mag, hab ich gestern Nacht noch ne Steckprobe für Lobo gemacht. Was Besseres fiel mir nicht ein. 

Das mit den Discs wird noch was.....Mal sehen ob die original AC Kefü passt...demnächst mehr....




DSC01969 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## gtforcerider (31. August 2014)

Sooo.. nochmals wie versprochen ein besseres foto von meinem force.. . 
gabel, schaltung und diverse andere veränderungen wurden vorgenommen, vieles versteckt 
alles in allem ein gewicht von 10, 8kg


----------



## Ketterechts (31. August 2014)

Ja Peter was ist den nun los ?

Wierst du jetzt etwa rückfällig und verkaufst wieder das ganze neue 650B und 29" Geraffel ?

Geht halt einfach nix über ein Zaskar .

Ich glaub ich bau auch mal meinen 94er BB Rahmen auf - muss ich mir nur mal endlich Decals besorgen und mit der Poliererei beginnen .


----------



## epic2006 (31. August 2014)

Ja ja, es wurde ja schon festgestellt, das sich das alles nicht durchsetzt...

Viel Spaß mit dem alten Gelumpe!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## tofu1000 (1. September 2014)

vanillasky1977 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 317966





peru73 schrieb:


>



Das sind zwei Räder, die nach wie vor einen extremen "Haben wollen"-Reflex bei mir auslösen. Obwohl mir das STS als LTS Thermo fast noch lieber wäre... Ich hoffe, irgendwann ist das Portemonnaie mal dick genug. Aber schön, das du wieder auf den rechten Pfad zurückgefunden hast, Peter...


----------



## vanillasky1977 (1. September 2014)

Ja für mich gibt es.persönlich kein besseres bike wie.das sts.

Und warum wegen nötigen Kleingeld ich habe meins so wie es da steht NUR 650 Euro bezahlt


----------



## versus (1. September 2014)

vanillasky1977 schrieb:


> Ja für mich gibt es.persönlich kein besseres bike wie.das sts.
> 
> Und warum wegen nötigen Kleingeld ich habe meins so wie es da steht NUR 650 Euro bezahlt



die pedale musst du ja noch anschaffen 

ein sts ist immer was feines. allerdings ist die lenker-/griff-/hörnchen-kombi optisch ein schlag ins kontor, aber das müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren, sonst zitiert wieder einer danny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. September 2014)

Also ok, ich darf dann mal.....Nele....wegschauen )



GTdanni schrieb:


> Also Lenker und Hörchen gehen garnicht, auch wenn es bequem ist.
> Bequem wäre auch Sex mit der eigenen Schwester oder Mutter, da muss man nicht ausser Haus. Trotzdem macht man es nicht.Cu Danni


----------



## LeFrankdrien (1. September 2014)

Hi Benjamin,

ja, bin auch net schneller damit ) Ja, ich werd jetzt wieder öfter Zassi fahren...nur die Gabel, da mus sich was machen. Kann jemand mir final bestätigen, dass ein Zefal Adapterset zum Aufpumpen der Mag21 funzt?? Mal heißt es Nadel zu dick, mal die passt. Hat das schon mal jemand AUSPROBIERT???

Jo, felzno hat anscheinend grad wieder Originale Decals eingestellt....

VG
Peter



Ketterechts schrieb:


> Ja Peter was ist den nun los ?
> 
> Wierst du jetzt etwa rückfällig und verkaufst wieder das ganze neue 650B und 29" Geraffel ?
> 
> ...


----------



## versus (1. September 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Also ok, ich darf dann mal.....Nele....wegschauen )



  

irgendwie hatte ich geahnt, dass du es sein könntest


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. September 2014)

In den Classic-Thread passt es nicht, im Einsatz ist es auch nicht richtig, also hier rein.




(Eigentlich will ich nur mal sehen, wie der Rahmen so kommt.)


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. September 2014)

was ist denn daran nicht classic? Ist doch ein 93er Karakoram, oder?


----------



## Leuchtentrager (2. September 2014)

Ist nicht sauber genug und die Flasche geht schon mal gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (3. September 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

es wird langsam....die Kurbel passt ganz gut würd ich sagen....aber das wird ein ganz schöner Trecker....15,52 kg ohne Kette, ohne Bremsadapter/abstützung hinten, ohne Kefü, ohne Pedale....mei lieber Scholli  Also gefühlt ist es auch net leichter als das Eric Carter Dhi....




DSC01990 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## Adam1987 (4. September 2014)

Klasse aufbauten hier im Thread vorallem die ganzen Klassiker sind einfach schön.

Bin jetzt auch unter die GT-Jünger gekommen...

Hier mal mein sehr abfahrtslastiges Force mit 1x10 Antrieb





Partliste:

Rahmen: GT Force 2009 mit 170mm Federweg durch 195x57 Dämpfer statt 190x51. Mit Burgtec Titan Offsetbuchsen was den längeren Dämpfer wieder ausgleicht und die insgesamt die Geometrie unverändert lässt.
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Suntour Durolux TAD RC2 170mm
Steuersatz: CaneCreek S3
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt 40mm
Lenker: Sixpack Kamikaze 740mm
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Bremsen: Shimano SLX
Sattelstütze: KindShock Dropzone 125mm
Sattel: SQ-Lab 611 Titan
Laufräder: ZTR Flow mit SuperstarComponents Naben
Reifen: VR: Continental Baron 2.5 BCC, HR: Continental TrailKing Apex BCC
Kurbel: E-Thirteen TRS+ mit 36T Kettenblatt
Pedale: Shimano Saint
Kette: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-36 mit 42T E-Thirteen Ex Cog Ritzel
Schaltwerk: SRAM X0
Shifter: SRAM X9

Die hässliche und unglaublich schlechte XLC Kettenführung kommt heute ab, da endlich mein Sixpack Yakuza Führung geliefert wird.

Ich plane noch einen Winkelsteuersatz von Works zu verbauen und mir eine Titanfeder für den Fox zu besorgen. Ein 190x57 Dämpfer wäre auch noch klasse um das Innenlager tiefer zu bekommen, aber da diese Größe extrem selten ist bleibt das wohl nur ein wunschtraum.


----------



## Mzungu (5. September 2014)

Ja Mann! Der Force ist einfach ein sexy Rahmen.


----------



## trailterror (7. September 2014)




----------



## Queristmehr (10. September 2014)

so hier mal ein schnappschuss mit neuem dämpfer....... i love it........


----------



## GoldiHro (11. September 2014)

Hier mal mein " oldschool " GT... Hab ich bestimmt schon 15 Jahre. Hard aber herzlich.
XT Ausstattung und verwurzelte Speichen , war damal total in


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2014)

Hi,

hatte ja beim Zaskar angedeutet, dass ich da so ne Idee habe...





Noch ungeöffneter original Karton:





Nix Altes, moderner Kram:





Schon ne Idee??? 

Hab ja schon überlegt, an dieser Stelle aufzuhören, aber weiter gehts:

Ein erster Blitzer...





Tätähhhhhhh





Leider beschädigt und bereits reklamiert:





Viele Grüße

Peter


----------



## cleiende (20. September 2014)

Wer weiss was der Franzos' geschickt hätte.... Aber peinlich isses scho'.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. September 2014)

Ist jetzt nicht soooo prickelnd aber Bad Bikes hat Besserung versprochen. Nach oben hin war der Rahmen im Karton sehr gut gepolstert,nur nach hinten und vorne nicht und der Abstandshalter lag auch lose im Karton...so nützt er halt nix...

Das blöde ist aber, dass sich jemand wohl durch die große Grifföffnung auf der Seite am Zubehör bedient hat. Kein Steuersatz, keine Klemme, keine Tonnenmuttern für die PM Sockel hinten.....Bad Bikes will aber alles nachliefern...

VG
Peru


----------



## tofu1000 (21. September 2014)

Fast 20 Jahre hat es mich nun begleitet. Und diese Nacht meinte irgend so ein Arschgesicht, es mir, doppelt gesichert, vom Balkon klauen zu müssen. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme den Dieb nicht in die Finger. Lediglich das Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. September 2014)

Das ist Sch... War ein echt geiles Bike. Ich weiß auch nicht, was das soll. Fahren kann dieses Bike in D keiner. Im Osten sind wohl eher ganz neue oder ganz billige Bikes gesucht. Und außeinanderreißen? Will da jemand den Rahmen neu lacken? Idiotisch!


----------



## Kruko (21. September 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Fast 20 Jahre hat es mich nun begleitet. Und diese Nacht meinte irgend so ein Arschgesicht, es mir, doppelt gesichert, vom Balkon klauen zu müssen. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme den Dieb nicht in die Finger. Lediglich das Rad.


Mein Beleid. Ich werde die Augen offen halten. Der Bastard kommt ja nicht so oft vor.


----------



## tofu1000 (21. September 2014)

In den größeren Städten in dieser Gegend ist es inzwischen Gang und Gäbe, dass sämtliche Räder geklaut, oftmals zur Finanzierung einer Drogensucht genutzt, in großen Kellern o.ä. gelagert und entweder, nachdem etwas Gras drüber gewachsen ist, zerpflückt, die Teile verschachert und die Rahmen versenkt oder im größeren Stil Richtung Ostblock verschifft werden. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich erst zuletzt.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. September 2014)

Ich würde mir zur Frustbekämpung genau dieses Bike wieder aufbauen.


----------



## gtforcerider (23. September 2014)

Sooo.. nochmals meins. Jetzt diverses entlabelt. Langsam gefällts mir optisch genau so wie vom fahrverhalten. Gt bikes sind einfach schon immer optisch was spezielles.


----------



## TigersClaw (27. September 2014)

Peter, wenn Du Dein neumodisches 29er Fully Gerümpel entsorgen willst, ich hätte Bedarf. Mein Keller sieht ohne GT irgendwie nakt aus ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2014)

Hi,

also das alte 29er Sensor ist Anfang dieses Jahres wegegegangen...hab nur noch 27,5 und jetzt wieder (zum Glück!!) 26". Und das Sensor Carbon muss erstmal bleiben. Ich habe jetzt meine Sammlung soweit komplett wie sie eben für Normalsterbliche finanzierbar ist und ich hab beschlossen mich a bisserl aus "ich kauf mir jeden neuen BikeSch$$ß" rauszunehmen. Also muss das Bestehende noch ne ganze Weile halten...

VG
peru



TigersClaw schrieb:


> Peter, wenn Du Dein neumodisches 29er Fully Gerümpel entsorgen willst, ich hätte Bedarf. Mein Keller sieht ohne GT irgendwie nakt aus ;-)


----------



## -lupo- (28. September 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Fast 20 Jahre hat es mich nun begleitet. Und diese Nacht meinte irgend so ein Arschgesicht, es mir, doppelt gesichert, vom Balkon klauen zu müssen. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme den Dieb nicht in die Finger. Lediglich das Rad.



Ach du Schei... ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen wie du dich fühlen musst. Aber ich hoffe dass deins und meins irgendwie wieder auftauchen. Und genauso wie du hoffe ich dass ich den Dieb nicht in die Finger kriege.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (2. Oktober 2014)

Meine "Restekram aus dem Schrank" - Zaskar. Nicht unbedingt stimmig von den Parts und schon lange nicht Timecorrect... Zumindest fährt es sich wirklich gut. Müssen nur noch die Züge gekürzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tucana (20. Oktober 2014)




----------



## versus (20. Oktober 2014)

Tucana schrieb:


>



 wie geil ist die denn?!

der rest übrigens aus


----------



## cyclery.de (20. Oktober 2014)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## franjo (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mein Neuzugang: 
GT Zaskar mit der Rahmennummer 06910436/Alu 6061-T6
Kann mir jemand sagen, welches Modelljahr ich hier erwischt habe, 91 oder 92?
Das Ergebnis nach der Grundreinigung und einer Pflegekur mit Autosol:





Gruss
Franz


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Franz, 

die ersten vier Ziffern geben dir Auskunft darüber: Juni '91. Schönes Rad!  Ist das ein roter ControlTech-Lenker?


----------



## Tucana (22. Oktober 2014)

Kann aber sein dass der für 1992 bestimmt war
Oder er kam nach dem Schweißen direkt zur Montage. 
Aber denke nicht, dass im Juni noch Bikes für das 
aktuelle Jahr gebaut wurden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franjo (22. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das mit den roten ControlTech Lenker ist richtig.
Gut erkannt.


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2014)

Oh, da hab ich wohl etwas zu schnell gelesen.  Aber zwischen den '91 und '92-Modellen gab es ja meines Wissens keine großartigen Unterschiede. Und inwieweit wann für welches Modelljahr produziert wurde, vermag ich nicht beurteilen.  Ich vermute, das lief eher nach Auftragsmenge bzw. Bestelllage. Nach dem Motto: Juni '91 gebraten, August '91 bestellt, '91 Bapperl drauf und ab zum Händler. Hatte z.B. schon einen im August '95 geschweissten mit (original) '95 Bapperln oder aber nen '97, der im Juni gebraten wurde.


----------



## thomasg2466 (22. Oktober 2014)

95er Ink Blue


----------



## Tucana (22. Oktober 2014)

Sehr geil!


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Oktober 2014)

Kann mich einfach nicht sattsehen an dem Geschoss.  Aber leider wäre es mir einfach zu schade zum Fahren.


----------



## cleiende (23. Oktober 2014)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Kann mich einfach nicht sattsehen an dem Geschoss.  Aber leider wäre es mir einfach zu schade zum Fahren.



Wenn ich mir das Bild der Kurbel ansehe eher ein Wallhanger.


----------



## thomasg2466 (23. Oktober 2014)

... zum fahren gibt es andere sachen !


----------



## der_ulmer (25. Oktober 2014)

So und hier noch ein Zassi von mir; das polierte vom Treffen steht mittlerweile dank Neuzugang zerlegt und fertig zum Verkauf im Wohnzimmer. Um den trennungsschwerz zu verringern, hat das schwarze zwei Teile geerbt. Und sonst istd as schwarze dieses Jahr auch komplett neu zusammengesteckt worden. Geblieben ist nur das Hinterrad samt Reifen und Kassette ...













Grüßle allerseits,
Tony


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöne Zaskare hier!


----------



## thomasg2466 (25. Oktober 2014)

schönes seltenes schwarzes eloxal!

nen paar GT Kraton Grips aus der zeit wären noch klasse, period correct 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (25. Oktober 2014)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Zaskare hier!


dem möchte ich mich vollumfänglich anschliessen!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, schöne Bikes in letzter Zeit!!

Hier ein Zwischenstand vom LTS Thermo:





Der erste Aufbau, der mit einem ehernen Grundsatz bricht....

VG

peru


----------



## pago79 (28. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht doch schon mal sehr vielversprechend aus Peter.
Vorbau und Sattel sind ja wohl nur Platzhalter, oder?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## cleiende (28. Oktober 2014)

peru73 schrieb:


> Der erste Aufbau, der mit einem ehernen Grundsatz bricht....



Der Bremsfrage?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Also Lars Du musst jetzt seeeeehr stark sein  !

Wie ich bei anderen Aufbauten schon vermerkt hatte, möchte ich mal mein Teilelager lichten und deshalb gelten für die Aufbauten - insbesondere für dieses LTS folgende Regeln:

- Teile müssen weg, deshalb wird verbaut was da ist, möglichst keine Neuanschaffungen
- "Classic" Kriterien wie time-correct, original Aufbau o.ä. interessieren mich eh nicht mehr
- wegen des Thermoplast Rahmens sollten nach Möglichkeit auch moderne UD Carbon Teile ans Rad, sozusagen als moderne Entsprechung
- bei manchen Teilen mag ich einfach nix altes mehr fahren, z.B. Carbon oder Thermoplast Lenker, dafür hab ich meine Zähne zu lange aufopfernd gepflegt
- wenn es das Alter und die Gesundheit zulassen, dann soll das Ding gefahren werden, und da es seit 2 Wochen weitere ärztliche "Ratschläge" zum Thema Ergonomie am Rad gibt, will ich zumindest partiell ergonomischere Teile ans Rad schrauben.

Der Sattel und der Vorbau bleiben dran, der Sattel gefällt mir von der Form her und passt für mich gut zur Rahmenform, rote Kevlar Ecken hin oder her. Und der Vorbau wird mit meinem Wundermittel MEK noch seiner Kleber beraubt, dann passt der Kontrast schwarzer Vorbau, silberne Kappe mMn auch ganz gut, sozusagen als Entsprechung schwarzes Thermoplast/ silberne Muffe.

Und den modernen Easton Carbon Lenker hast noch gar net bemerkt 

Nein, das Bremsenthema ists nicht, hab ich ja mittlerweile auch an anderen MTBs  Die Regel, keine Komponenten von "Fremdfahrradherstellern" (bis auf Ritchey, die gehen immer) ans Rad zu schrauben. Und die FSX ist für mich eigentlich von nem Fremdhersteller...jetzt beginnt bestimmt irgendjemand alle meine Aufbauten zu durchleuchten....

So, einen erfolgreichen Tag Euch allen!

VG
peru


----------



## AddiP (30. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir einer von euch sagen welchen Lagerschlüssel ich benötige um bei meinem 2009er Sanction die Lagerkappen zu lösen?
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

def. falscher Thread hier, aber die haben die "Aufnahme" der Patronenlager von Shimano. Also mit den Schlüsseln bekommst sie auf, hat jeder Bike Shop. Im Zweifelsfall war in der Mitte aber auch ein Innensechskant (zumindest soweit ich mich an mein Force erinnern kann).

Bei solchen Problemen sind Bilder oft hilfreich um genau zu wissen, welche Lager Du meinst..

VG
peru


----------



## trailterror (31. Oktober 2014)




----------



## GT-Alu-Freak (2. November 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (6. November 2014)

@GT-Alu-Freak - 

Wenn Dir die 93er Richters mal zu viel werden...


----------



## GT-Sassy (15. November 2014)

Und wieder eins gerettet,
1986 GT Timberline


----------



## placeb (16. November 2014)

Wau  ist das schön!


----------



## GT-Sassy (16. November 2014)

Danke, find ich auch, gesellt sich jetzt zu den anderen:



( 1985 GT Timberline, 1985 Gt Backwoods, 1986 GT Timberline)


----------



## GT-Alu-Freak (17. November 2014)

Als das Gras noch grün war


----------



## Leuchtentrager (22. November 2014)

War schon bei den Classic Bikes, aber es ist so schön :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LTS-Spinner (25. November 2014)

Neulich, in Westfeld (Winterberg), mein großer Bruder BJ 1960 mußte leider das Rote nehmen 





Das Teil macht schon Spass muss ich sagen, Gabel und Rahmen werden aber jetzt getauscht... gegen MRD und FORCE Carbon, der seit 3 Jahren wartet...


----------



## aggressor2 (25. November 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> War schon bei den Classic Bikes, aber es ist so schön :




Ohja, sehr schön!

Soweit ich weiß, wurde das Corrado in D nicht unter dem Namen Corrado verkauft. Wo hast du deins her?

Ich hab den gleichen Rahmen in 16". Da heißt er Karakoram Elite.
2009 bzw. 2010 sah es fast genauso aus, wie deins, damals noch im Originalzustand.

Letzte Woche hab ich es endlich mal wieder photographiert.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (25. November 2014)

@aggressor2 - Es hieß mal, das Corrado sei wegen Markenrechten von VW in D als Karakoram Elite verkauft worden. Letztlich gab es aber wohl auch Corrados in D. Meinen Rahmen habe ich von einem Forenmitglied aus Österreich.


----------



## CoxHell (28. November 2014)

Mein 94er Terramoto.


----------



## 6ix-pack (28. November 2014)

.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. November 2014)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> War schon bei den Classic Bikes, aber es ist so schön :


Ja, ausgesprochen schön!!!


----------



## gt-kolli (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 
nach langer Abstinenz melde ich mich mal wieder, 
weil im meinen Fahrradkeller kein Platz mehr ist 
und es mir nach einer Neuanschaffung dürstet, würde 
ich drei meiner GT´s verkaufen, 
Bilder auf www.erfolg-ohne-ende.de/thomas
es handelt sich um das IDrive Marathon, das Idrive 5 silber und das schwarze Zaskar LE
wer Interesse hat bitte melden
Würde mich auch interessieren zu welchem Preis ihr die Bikes anbieten würdet
MFG
GT-Kolli


----------



## Ketterechts (24. Dezember 2014)

Der Rahmen hing ne ganze Weile bei mir an der Wand , da fielen mir so schöne Bremsen in den Schoß und der farblich passende LRS folgte auch bald .

Hier abgelichtet im Wintertrimm 





Eine Sonderlackierung an der Kurbel 





Wen die Matschfänger stören , kann hier sehen , warum ich welche montiert habe 









Da zeigt sich auch mal wieder ein Vorteil von Scheibenbremsen . Musste mehrfach anhalten und mein Rad vom Dreck befreien , um überhaupt noch vorwärts zu kommen - machte die 2 1/2 Stündige Ausfahrt auch nicht gerade leichter .

Aber Spass macht das auf alle Fälle trotzdem - oder gerade wegen dem Matsch


----------



## 6ix-pack (30. Dezember 2014)

Zaskar im Schnee



Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich vom Zoll das verspätete "von-mir-für-mich"-Weihnachtsgeschenk abgeholt: GT ZRX frameset in NOS:




DSC02128 by peru73, on Flickr

Ich denke, allen ist klar, was mit dem im Augenblick im Einsatz befindlichen ZRX passieren wird, vor allem da es ja eh schon die Narbe am Sitzrohr hat vom erneut angeschweissten Zuganschlag 

Euch allen 'nen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und für 2015 persönlich, gesundheitlich und beruflich nur das Allerbeste!!!

@tofu1000: ich hab keine Rute bekommen, denn ICH war und bin IMMER lieb  weißte Bescheid 

LG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. Dezember 2014)

glückwunsch zum zrx! wo du so eins nos herbekommen hast, will ich lieber gar nicht wissen ;-)

ich wünsche ebenfalls allen einen guten rutsch und ein ebensolches 2015!

p.s. dem schwarzen zaskar wünsche ich eine weniger gruselige gabel...


----------



## cleiende (31. Dezember 2014)

Peter, echt, Du machst mir Angst.

Lass uns demnächst mal telefonieren.


----------



## ceo (12. Januar 2015)

fast vollendeter zaskaraufbau ('96er) für meinen bruder. habe ihm den rahmen letztes jahr zum diplom geschenkt.
die achsen werden noch getauscht. griffe, kette und kassette fehlen noch, wie auch die verschwundene 5te kettenblattschraube 
der neue gabelschaft wird auch noch irgendwann kürzer.


----------



## Tucana (17. Januar 2015)

Mein Lobo in Bildern


----------



## cyclery.de (17. Januar 2015)

Sehr, sehr geil! Ich liebe das Lobo einfach...


----------



## ceo (17. Januar 2015)

wo findet man noch boone kettenblätter?


----------



## cleiende (17. Januar 2015)

Der Wolf ist wirklich ein Hammer. Ich hoffe sehr daß er auch (den Berg runter) gejagt wird. Ich war einmal mit einem Lobo in Winterberg, das war ein Erlebnis. Da ich gt.aber nicht so auf DH stehe hab ich mir dann doch kein Lobo o.ä. zugele


----------



## Tucana (21. Januar 2015)

Bessere Lichtverhältnisse ...


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Januar 2015)

And now for something completely different





GT Legacy

Hierbei handelt es sich um das Rahmenset vom Steve , welches ich auf dem GT Treffen - auch Rain Days genannt - käuflich erworben habe .

Zuerst war ja eine Restauration samt Aufbau als Edelreiserad angedacht .
Dies scheiterte dann an 
a) 3,1 kg Rahmengewicht 
b) Ich brauch im Moment kein Reiserad 
OK , b) ist natürlich kein echter Grund , sonst müssten hier einige Bikes gehen , aber da ich im Moment mit dem fahrrad zur Arbeit fahre , brauchte ich ein Rad mit 
a) Schutzblechen 
b) Licht 
c) Reflektoren 
Alles Sachen , die keins meiner Räder sonst hat und das Koga ist mir im Alltagseinsatz zu schade und wird wieder verkauft .

So kam es zu einem Aufbau mit schwarzer LX mit Cantis - obwohl der Rahmen für V-Brakes ist und eben dem ganzen Sicherheitsgedöns , das man braucht , wenn man morgends um 5.15 Uhr auf der Haupstrasse unterwegs ist .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (24. Januar 2015)

Schönes Rad!


----------



## versus (26. Januar 2015)

krasser themenwechsel 

das lobo ist toll, das legacy ist auch schick, müsste für meinen geschmack aber noch von ein paar reflektoren befreit werden ;-)


----------



## Ketterechts (27. Januar 2015)

versus schrieb:


> krasser themenwechsel
> 
> das lobo ist toll, das legacy ist auch schick, müsste für meinen geschmack aber noch von ein paar reflektoren befreit werden ;-)



Glaub mir Volker , das mit den Reflektoren tut mir selber weh , aber wenn man hier aufm Land morgends um 5.15 Uhr auf der Hauptstrasse unterwegs ist bzw. nachts um 22.15 Uhr , dann tut man alles um gut gesehen zu werden .

Habe zwei Frontlichter - eines aufm Helm - NON Stvzo natürlich und mindestens zwei Rücklichter , eines davon blinkend , dann noch ein kleines Rücklicht am Lenker und eben die ganzen Reflektoren .

Wenn es neblich ist oder regnet , meide ich die Hauptstrasse und fahre nen Umweg , das bedeutet aber 10 min längere Anfahrt und das tut speziell morgends echt weh , weil dann der Kaffe beim Frühstück gestrichen werden muss .

War auch schon mit dem Fatbike bei der Arbeit , dann aber eben nur Schleichwege und zu dieser Jahreszeit siehste dann ziemlich gesprenkelt aus .


----------



## westender (28. Januar 2015)

wobei es gäbe auch ansehnliche Speichenreflexstäbe...die reflektieren noch besser und tragen nicht so hässlich auf wie die orangenen http://i.ebayimg.com/t/36-Speichens...00/s/NTAwWDUwMA==/z/LWgAAOSwcu5URhdK/$_35.JPG


----------



## Thomasjung1977 (1. Februar 2015)

GT Sensor Elite, im Moment noch von der Stange. Bin aber auch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## foenfrisur (3. Februar 2015)

Das Timberline meiner liebsten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Februar 2015)

Dank Kevin (bvarnfullagts) ist ein neues altes Bike bei mir angekommen (zumindest schon mal 80% davon). DANKE Kevin


----------



## Razor (15. Februar 2015)

Hier mal nun mal fertiges Projekt.
Es sollte eine Zeitreise in meine "Jugend" werden.


----------



## Manni1599 (15. Februar 2015)

Der Sattelstützenauszug scheint bedenklich.....


----------



## sh83 (18. Februar 2015)

Hier ein paar Bilder von meinem '99er Zasker...


----------



## tomasius (19. Februar 2015)

Traumhaft! 

Glückwunsch und Grüße!

Tom


----------



## GT-Sassy (20. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist es komplett. 1985 GT Timberline, aber diesmal in der Lady Version:



Reifen und Kette sind kaum abgenutzt


----------



## mani.r (21. Februar 2015)

So, wieder ein GT im Stall. Danke an Sebastian von Cyclery für die schnelle Abwicklung.
Eines der ersten GT´s die ich mir gekauft und bis auf ein paar kleine Änderungen so gelassen habe.
Die Ausstattung der 2015er Modelle entspricht ganz meinem Geschmack. Vorbau Lenker und Sattel musste ich leider tauschen, da ich es gerne etwas kürzer und Höher haben will. Den Sattel tauschte ich, weil er einfach besser zu meinem Arsch passt.


----------



## TigersClaw (21. Februar 2015)

Schönes Teil. Ist es tatsächlich ein 27.5er? Ich hätte auf 29er getippt.


----------



## Razor (22. Februar 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Der Sattelstützenauszug scheint bedenklich.....



So ich habe dann auf deine Anmerkung hin sicherheitshalber nochmal nachgemessen,
die Stütze ist noch 11cm im Rahmen, ich denke das ist OK

Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Sicherheitshinweis. 
Gruß Marten


----------



## mani.r (23. Februar 2015)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Schönes Teil. Ist es tatsächlich ein 27.5er? Ich hätte auf 29er getippt.



Ist tatsächlich 27,5 und Gr. M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2015)

Razor schrieb:


> So ich habe dann auf deine Anmerkung hin sicherheitshalber nochmal nachgemessen,
> die Stütze ist noch 11cm im Rahmen, ich denke das ist OK
> 
> Trotzdem Danke für Deinen Sicherheitshinweis.
> Gruß Marten


Ja gerne! 
Ist mit die einzige Chance ein Zaskar zu killen. ...


----------



## ceo (23. Februar 2015)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist mit die einzige Chance ein Zaskar zu killen. ...



genau, siehe hier. das muss man erstmal schaffen.


----------



## Queristmehr (9. März 2015)

so hier dann mal das fully für 2015 fertig jetz fehlt nur noch zeit.......


----------



## Kooni81 (12. März 2015)

Bin jetzt auch auf nem GT unterwegs. Mein Force Pro:













Bin sehr begeistert vom Bike. Fürs Force musste mein RM Slayer weichen!

Gruß

Kooni81


----------



## Queristmehr (16. März 2015)

auf jeden fall ein geiles teil! bin auch schon am überlegen ob ich wechseln soll......


----------



## versus (16. März 2015)

schickes teil, durfte ich schon beim letzten gt treffen beäugen. aber sag mal, brauchts das ganze gewickel um die streben wirklich? und das trotz kettenführung?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. März 2015)

Au contraire monsieur....meins ist ein Sensor Pro, kein Force...



versus schrieb:


> schickes teil, durfte ich schon beim letzten gt treffen beäugen. aber sag mal, brauchts das ganze gewickel um die streben wirklich? und das trotz kettenführung?


----------



## versus (17. März 2015)

ach, sieht doch alles gleich aus das plastikzeugs


----------



## der fish (19. März 2015)

Moin, liebe Gemeinde...

Ich häng' mal eben meinen gerade vor ein paar Tagen reaktivierten Oldtimer mit hier rein.






Das war mal ein Team Avalanche, Jahrgang 1991....

Sicher, das Gerät ist alles andere als im Originalzustand. Doch dieses Schätzchen ist mir als nackter Rahmen zugelaufen und musste sich mit allerlei Implantaten aus der Bastelkiste wieder aufpäppeln lassen.

Das wichtigste Kriterium hat die Maschine jedenfalls schon erfüllt: Fahrspaß pur.

(Bei Fragen bitte fragen.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. März 2015)

cool.  sehe nix was das bild grossartig stören würde. vielleicht bis auf den dh-prügel


----------



## der fish (20. März 2015)

versus schrieb:


> cool.  sehe nix was das bild grossartig stören würde. vielleicht bis auf den dh-prügel



Vielen Dank für die Blumen. Den Lenker habe ich aus zwei Gründen verbaut:

1. Das Rad sollte ein wenig rückenfreundlicher werden (und ist es).

2. Das gebogene Geröhr hat ursprünglich auf meinen ersten komplett custom / selbst aufgebauten bike (Zaskar, längst recycelt) seinen Dienst getan - etwas Nostalgie also.

Schon bemerkenswert, die Stahlräder halten einfach länger bei mir.

Hier das alte Rad:


----------



## versus (22. März 2015)

den riser finde ich voll okay, hatte mich mehr auf die querstrebe bezogen


----------



## der fish (23. März 2015)

versus schrieb:


> den riser finde ich voll okay, hatte mich mehr auf die querstrebe bezogen



Ach das Teil... das hat auch seine Geschichte. Das hat mir ein freundlicher Versender mal für lau mit in mein Paket gelegt - und ich habs ursprünglich als Träger für selbstgebaute Winterbeleuchtung zweckentfremdet. Den größten Nutzen hat es jedoch als Halter für ein Bügelschloss entfaltet. Das Schloss gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr.

Also kurz gesagt: Das Ding ist verzichtbar, stimmt! ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. März 2015)

Nach einer kleinen Meinungsverschiedenheit bzgl. des Preises ist der Deal erstmal geplatzt....da ich ein bißchen angesäuert bin, wird es erstmal kein Force geben...

Hallo zusammen,

nach einem Telefonat mit dem gt-heini konnt ich einfach nimmi anders und hab nochmal beim "Plastikzeug" zugeschlagen...der gt-heini ist sozusagen schuld, dass ich scho wieder an Haufen Geld ausgegeben habe... Wahrscheinlich wird aber demnächst dann ein gutes, wenig benutztes GT Sensor Carbon ganz oder in Teilen zu haben sein....

Hier mal ein Original-Bild, mehr wenn es im Hause und auf "blau" umgebaut wurde....




G14_650B_Force_PRO_CRB by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Der Volker kann dann beim nächsten GT Treffen wirklich ein Force Pro Carbon bewundern 

VG
peru


----------



## versus (24. März 2015)

ich bin gespannt. dein sensor fand ich schon ziemlich cool und einen guten beitrag zum thema "ein rad für alles". 
schlussendlich hast du nun eingesehen, dass das ding in sachen federweg eben etwas schwach auf der brust war, gell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. März 2015)

versus schrieb:


> ich bin gespannt. dein sensor fand ich schon ziemlich cool und einen guten beitrag zum thema "ein rad für alles".
> schlussendlich hast du nun eingesehen, dass das ding in sachen federweg eben etwas schwach auf der brust war, gell?


Wahrscheinlich war der Rahmen zu weich 


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. März 2015)

Ihr habt mich erwischt Danach ist aber wirklich Schluss mit neuen Forrädle


----------



## cleiende (24. März 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Ihr habt mich erwischt Danach ist aber wirklich Schluss mit neuen Forrädle



Der war gut, Spruch des Monats.


----------



## Kooni81 (26. März 2015)

Hi hi, ja den Spruch mit dem letzten Fahrrad kenne ich auch! 

Gute Wahl Peru73  Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät! Ich bin hochzufrieden!

Gruß
Kooni81


----------



## Kooni81 (26. März 2015)

versus schrieb:


> schickes teil, durfte ich schon beim letzten gt treffen beäugen. aber sag mal, brauchts das ganze gewickel um die streben wirklich? und das trotz kettenführung?



Danke versus! Ja das ganze "Gewickel" brauchts, minimiert auf dem Trail die Geräuschentwicklung deutlich, und ein bisschen mehr Schutz schadet nie! Mich störts auch nicht, und passt besser als so ein vorgefertigter Strebenschutz (hab ich probiert).


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

beim GT Zaskar Team steckt ja auch irgendwie der Wurm drin...ständig passt irgendwas nicht und nach dem Kampf mit dem XXLight Innenlager und den Mythic Kurbeln gabs jetzt beim Einschlagen der Kralle an der Durin das hier:




DSC02652 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




DSC02653 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




DSC02655 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Jetzt gugg ich halt mal ob sich nach Beurteilung durch den Markus das Ganze schweißen lässt und wenn nicht irgendwo ein Casting übrig ist...Deutsche Wertarbeit....die Durin war neu, leider eben aus 2012 und der Händler ist def. pleite...

Noch ein schönes Rest-Ostern!

VG
peru


----------



## TigersClaw (5. April 2015)

Frag doch mal bei Magura an. Vielleicht sind sie kulant. Ich ziehe die Krallen nur noch mit einer langen Gewindestange ein. So bekommt man sie immer gerade rein, und völlig stressfrei.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (5. April 2015)

Na ich bin ja gut ausgestattet und hab den Cyclus Tools Einschläger, da hört man dann genau wenn Metall auf Metall schlägt....die Zeitverzögerung bei der Fertigstellung nervt halt zusätzlich....bei Magura mach ich mir keine Hoffnungen bei einer 2012er Gabel.


----------



## Kruko (5. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> beim GT Zaskar Team steckt ja auch irgendwie der Wurm drin...ständig passt irgendwas nicht und nach dem Kampf mit dem XXLight Innenlager und den Mythic Kurbeln gabs jetzt beim Einschlagen der Kralle an der Durin das hier:
> 
> ...



Oh Mann Peter,  

Immer diese rohen Kräfte. 

Du wirst sicherlich eine Lösung finden. Magura ist halt auch nicht mehr, was es mal war. 



Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. April 2015)

Hi,

ich schwör ich hab nur einmal auf den Eintreiber eingeschlagen....tja, Franke-Power halt. Nach dem Austreiben war klar, dass man das lieber nicht schweißen sollte, die Materialstärken der Gabelbrücke waren zu gering, die Bruchgefahr damit zu groß.

Also haben wir es in einer Abend-Aktion den Schaft nach einer intensiven Reiningung mit MEK mit Loctite 649 wieder eingetrieben. Das härtet jetzt bis Morgen aus und dann wird sie wieder eingebaut. Ich persönlich hab ja in moderne Kleber relativ viel vertrauen 




IMG_1182 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Morgen dann Bilder vom letzten Stand des Zaskar Carbon Team.

Guts Nächtle.

VG
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. April 2015)

Hi,
nach dem Kleber ausgehärtet ist, habe ich nun alles nach aktuellem Stand wieder zusammengesteckt...7825 g bisher und es fehlen noch ein Adapter+Schrauben für die Bremse hinten, das Zusatzgewicht für die längere Bremsleitung, die Hüllen für den Schaltzug hinten und die Griffe (43g), das wird also verdammt eng mit Sub8..




DSC02658 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr




DSC02659 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## versus (6. April 2015)

hübsch! den "bb" carbonrahmen fand ich mit dem raw zusammen die schönsten 29er zaskars.


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2015)

Wenn ich die Kassette da hinten sehe. Ohoh.... Komm uns beim Treffen nicht mit der Ausrede, dass du die falsche Übersetzung hast oder der Rahmen zu weich ist. Gewicht ist natürlich eine echte Nummer. 

@versus das Zaskar ist doch noch Oldschool auf 26 Zoll unterwegs.


----------



## versus (7. April 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Kassette da hinten sehe. Ohoh.... Komm uns beim Treffen nicht mit der Ausrede, dass du die falsche Übersetzung hast oder der Rahmen zu weich ist. .








gt-heini schrieb:


> @versus das Zaskar ist doch noch Oldschool auf 26 Zoll unterwegs.



ups, stimmt natürlich! da hatte ich wohl von der kassettengrösse auf die radgrösse rückgeschlossen...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2015)

Hi Jörg!

Ich WUSSTE, dass früher oder später was zur Kassette kommt) Und ich WUSSTE auch von WEM

ABER: Ich habe zwar wieder knapp 90 kg Lebendgewicht, dafür aber auch wieder "fränkische" Oberschenkel!!! Druck ist bei MIR also genug da Außerdem war ja ein Kriterium bei der Einsatztauglichkeit keine Kompromisse zu machen, deswegen die Mythic 3-fach Kurbel. Selbst ohne Klees am Vortag sollte ich so mit 22-21 überall hochkommen. Soweit die THEORIE.

@ Volker: 29er kommt mir keiner mehr ins Haus, wie hat oldman so schön gesagt: das ist Teufelszeug

VG
Peru


----------



## versus (7. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> @ Volker: 29er kommt mir keiner mehr ins Haus, wie hat oldman so schön gesagt: das ist Teufelszeug



du bist scheinbar über den aktuellen fuhrpark von oldman nicht informiert!?


----------



## Kruko (7. April 2015)

Oldman fährt wieder mit Schaltung??


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## versus (7. April 2015)

nur hinten ;-)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. April 2015)

Jaja, oldman wird alt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (7. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Jaja, oldman wird alt



Der ist mir auf den Tag genau ein Jahr voraus.



peru73 schrieb:


> ABER: Ich habe zwar wieder knapp 90 kg Lebendgewicht, dafür aber auch wieder "fränkische" Oberschenkel!!!



Ich zitiere hier mal die EAV (Erste allgemein Verunsicherung): "Mr Oberschenkel, der aussieht wie Godzilla, die Anzahl der Gewichte färbt sein Antlitz lila..."
Du machst mir Angst....


----------



## Kooni81 (8. April 2015)

Der Trend geht wieder zum Drittrad ;-) 
Habe mir letzte Woche wieder ein Hardtail geholt! Zeige euch hier mein GT Zaskar 27.5 Elite

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1810199]
	
[/URL]









Habe noch XT Bremsen und einen LRS mit Profiline Naben in Lemon Green nachgerüstet. 
Sonst ist alles Serie. Macht auf jedenfall Laune das Bike 

Sorry, sind leider nur Handybilder. Mach vom Bike nochmal ein besseres Bild.

Gruß

Kooni81


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. April 2015)

Nach einen Jahr des Aufbauens endlich Probefahrt.












Folgendes Fazit:
Cyclocross macht Süchtig
Der Umwerfer taugt nichts (bleibt hängen)


----------



## Razor (11. April 2015)

Ich glaub mein Xizang hatte ich hier noch gar nicht eingestellt..


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2015)

Hi,

eher was Grundsätzliches zum Xizang 29er Rahmen: ich bleibe dabei, dass der Rahmen optisch unvorteilhaft ist. Noch immer stören mich das gebogene Unterrohr, das tapered Steuerrohr und auch das ziemlich deutliche sloping des OR.

Die Proportionen passen für nen Rahmen mMn einfach gar nicht. Das hier sieht irgendwie "gestaucht" aus. Meine erste Assoziation war: Hochrad, hinten ohne Ende sloping, vorn hoch wie ein Fernsehturm...

Zur Relativierung muss man sagen, dass ich ALLE, am Steuerrohr gebogenen Unterrohre gräßlich finde, ob das Punch, Moots oder sonstwer baut...und klar, die 29er sind wegen Überstand alle geslopt, damit die Kornjuwelen heile bleiben, wenn man im Gelände mal absteigen muss, aber muss es wirklich so sehr sein? Und ich hoffe, der Rahmen hat aufgrund mangelnder Steifigkeit nicht solch eine sloping Geo notwendig.

Fürs Radl: gute Ausstattung, ich würde noch die Farbe der Decals aufgreifen und ein paar dazu passende Details einbauen...Sattelklemme, Sattel, Griffe, Schrauben oder ähnliches. Ich mag den schlichten Look mit schwarzen Anbauteilen, aber es sollte ab und an (nicht zuviel) mal unterbrochen werden. Gibts die Ergon Griffe nicht in lime??

Na, nur meine Meinung 

Viel Spaß damit!

VG
peru







Razor schrieb:


> Ich glaub mein Xizang hatte ich hier noch gar nicht eingestellt..
> Anhang anzeigen 377275 Anhang anzeigen 377276


----------



## toastet (12. April 2015)

Mir gefällt das gezeigte Xizang. Sieht auf jeden Fall schnell aus 

Ein wenig unglücklich finde ich nur die ganzen Decals und Bedruckungen der Teile. Rot, weiß, gelb, blau, orange klauen halt viel der Schlichtheit des schönen Titanfinishs mit den eigentlich dezenten schwarzen Anbauteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

also nun ists komplett und herzeigbar! 




Dsc02680 by gt.edge.ti, on Flickr

Die längere Bresmleitung war mit exakt 38 g genauso schwer wie die alte Leitung, der Adapter für die Bremse HR + passende Schrauben hat sich nur mit 32 g niedergeschlagen. Die Griffe waren ja schon mit insgesamt 45 g einkalkuliert.

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle auch mal ein Lob an GT aussprechen für eine Besonderheit am Team Rahmen: die Züge am Unterrohr laufen innen komplett in geschlossenen Röhren und werden im Unterrohr gekreuzt. So kann man die Schaltzüge in einem schönen Bogen um das Steuerrohr legen, ohne ewig nach nem Ausgang stochern zu müssen. Auch eine Klappe am Unterrohr ist bei weitem nicht so komfortabel. Also wirklich mal mitgedacht! Wenn solche Details Mehrgewicht verursachen, dann nehme ich das gern in Kauf. Chapeau GT. 

VG
peru


----------



## Razor (13. April 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das gezeigte Xizang. Sieht auf jeden Fall schnell aus
> 
> Ein wenig unglücklich finde ich nur die ganzen Decals und Bedruckungen der Teile. Rot, weiß, gelb, blau, orange klauen halt viel der Schlichtheit des schönen Titanfinishs mit den eigentlich dezenten schwarzen Anbauteilen.



Schnell ist es in der Tat! Fährt sich wirklich gut und viel komfortabler als mein 26" Razorblade.
Die Decals sind am Wochenende verschwunden da sie mich auch gestört haben und wie Du schon sagst die Gesamtwirkung vom Rahmen beeinflussen.
Ich bin noch am überlegen ob evtl decals aus den 90ern besser aussehen würden.. Das grelle Grün stört mich noch ein wenig

Bilder folgen


----------



## cdrider (17. April 2015)

Hallo Leute, bin GT Frischling denn ich hab diesen Monat diese 2 Schätzchen in der Schweiz ergattert.
1.LTS Thermoplast 96er
XTR,White Industries,Syncros,Kore
2.Zaskar Le  03/94 purple
XT komplett,Syncros,Flite
Dieverse Umbauideen sind geplant.Das LTS bekommt ne Judy FSX und nen Syncros Vorbau (vom Zassi).


----------



## cdrider (17. April 2015)

Bin natürlich für jede Idee und Anregung dankbar.Eigentlich wollte ich sie weiterverkaufen(bei den Einkaufspreisen ) aber seit ich seh was die GT Gemeinde für ne coole Truppe is werd ich sie wohl behalten.


----------



## ceo (17. April 2015)

glückwunsch zu den bikes. da ist potential! aber willst nicht lieber noch 'nen syncrosvorbau besorgen statt den vom zaskar zu "klauen"?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. April 2015)

Hi,

also ICH würd mir nen neuen VR Reifen besorgen 

syncros Vorbauten finde ich MAXIMAL überbewertet und die setzen sich eh net durch!!!!! Beim Kore und nem syncros Vorbau hat man ja die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Meine Meinung. Dann lieber nen CT Vorbau..

VG
peru


----------



## ceo (17. April 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> syncros Vorbauten finde ich MAXIMAL überbewertet und die setzen sich eh net durch!!!!! Beim Kore und nem syncros Vorbau hat man ja die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera. Meine Meinung. Dann lieber nen CT Vorbau..


klar, der hype um syncros ist ähnlich ätzend wie bei iphones. dennoch sind die vorbauten stabil und eigenständig.
bei control tech finde ich die stützen wunderschön (ja, ich bin auf der suche nach einer), aber die vorbauten eher gesichtslos 
okay luxusproblem/geschmackssache


----------



## cdrider (17. April 2015)

Ja beim LTS waren beide Reifen platt.Es hat 10 Jahre in einer Holzscheune gelegen (traurig).Züge sind auch fertig.Frage ist welche neuen?Ich würde gern was mit Liner haben schon allein wegen der Verlegung durch den Rahmen.Der Syn.Vorbau würde eh nicht geht mit dem Rizer.Bring ich nicht durch glaub.Aber das is ein Profile Design Fiber Rs den würden ich gern erhalten .Hab noch nen Manitou Cnc Vorbau der würde mir gefalln geht aber auch nich mit der Lenkerkombi.Skinwall  von Conti sind auch schon da und die RS FSX .Sattel Speedneddle Alcantara.Beim Zaskar kommt das Blaue Zeugs weg.Nur noch Purple und Silber.Reifen sind Panaracer Cross Blue 2.1 die abzugeben wären.


----------



## cdrider (17. April 2015)

LRS Auswahl wäre:Spinergy Spox (fürs LTS) White Industries Mavic 217 sub (Grad drauf aufm LTS) Rolf Dolomite schwarz ,XT ParallaxMavic 217 (Grad auf Zassi)


----------



## versus (18. April 2015)

cdrider schrieb:


> Beim Zaskar kommt das Blaue Zeugs weg.Nur noch Purple und Silber.



schade! ich finde das farbschema "ab werk" sehr schön. ok, die gelbe gabel muss nicht unbedingt. schöner scheunenfunde jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor (19. April 2015)

Guten Morgen Deutschland 

Das erste Mal in freier Wildbahn 
Und ohne die ganzen bunten Abziehbilder 

schnell ist es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Kruko (19. April 2015)

Wäre ein etwas größerer Rahmen nicht besser gewesen? Die Sattelstütze ist recht weit ausgezogen.

Hier mal meins vor dem Umbau. Für neue Fotos muss ich erstmal putzen.


----------



## Razor (19. April 2015)

Ich hatte mir das hin und her gerechnet aber der nächst größere war mir in der oberrohrlänge zu lang und der 18,5er passt super weist 
sonst hatte ich immer 18"


----------



## svenundjenny (19. April 2015)

2 Stunden Arbeit mit Autosol, 4 neue Bremsklötze und das Bike ist fit für seine 19. Saison ... unglaublich ❤️


----------



## tofu1000 (20. April 2015)

Ich bin mir noch immer unsicher, ob mir die Farbkombo gefällt. Ich würde wahrscheinlich ne gelbe Judy reinstecken und Skinwalls draufziehen. Aber da Geschmäcker ja bekanntlich verschieden sind, ist es perfekt, wenn es dir genauso gefällt!


----------



## no_budgeT (23. April 2015)




----------



## versus (23. April 2015)

schöner lottorahmen! renner mit flatbar ist nicht mein fall, aber das ganze wird schon seinen sinn erfüllen.

schöne mangokombi am zaskar, aber die z1 ist doch nun wirklich deutlich zu lang für den rahmen. fährt sich das noch ok?


----------



## Kruko (23. April 2015)

versus schrieb:


> schöner lottorahmen! renner mit flatbar ist nicht mein fall, aber das ganze wird schon seinen sinn erfüllen.
> 
> schöne mangokombi am zaskar, aber die z1 ist doch nun wirklich deutlich zu lang für den rahmen. fährt sich das noch ok?




Ich finde die Farbkombinationen bei allen drei recht wild. Der grüne Flite passt überhaupt nicht zum Lotto. Die Idee hatte ich damals bei meinem auch.

Gabel finde ich auch sehr grenzwertig von der Länge


----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. April 2015)

jaaaaa, die mobistars sind echt schick, meiner wartet ja auch noch auf den Aufbau, vielleicht will ja jemand zum GT Treffen damit die RR Runde bestreiten..

also die Farbe vom Flite find ich jetzt nicht schlimm, die Form ist eher das Thema...scheint ein Trans Am zu sein, der insgesamt wengla mehr aufträgt als der normale...

....und ein Renner mit FlatBar gefällt mir sehr gut....solange es keine Schicki-Micki-Großstadt-Hipster Lenker in 480 mm ist, kommt die Optik gut....sieht gedrungen und schnell aus..mir gfollts!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no_budgeT (24. April 2015)

Moin, danke!
Beim Rennradlenker hatte ich nie tief gegriffen, von daher reicht mir auch ein Flatbar in gleicher Länge.
Ich habe das Rad bewusst mir MTB-Parts aufgebaut, nicht weil ich keine RR-Parts hatte.
-> meine Interpretation von einem Straßen-/ Stadtrad.
Mit dem Flite stand ich auch erst auf Kriegsfuß, aber bevor ich ihn wechseln konnte, hatte ich mich schon daran gewöhnt.

Das Zaskar fährt sich super mit der Z1, hat mittlerweile IRC Mythos mit roter Flanke drauf,
wirkt jetzt dezenter.


----------



## AddiP (8. Mai 2015)

Mein Sanction im 2015er Dress.
Die "alte" Dame muss sich Performance technisch auf keinen Trail verstecken und bis auf Klenigkeiten bin ich mehr als zufrieden.
Es war ursprünglich nur als Übergangsbike gedacht aber hat mich dann doch überzeugt.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

durch den Aufbau der Würfel-Ketzerei ist nun endlich auch ne 170er Kurbel rausgesprungen. Das Stereo bekommt ne Next Carbon Kurbel und Tritt dafür die XT ans Sensor ab. Also fahr eich nun nicht mehr 3-fach sonder nur noch 2-fach.

Darüber hinaus habe ich noch ein paar weitere Änderungen an der VR Bremse, den Reifen (nun mit Milch) und dem Sattel vorgenommen. Da ich in meinem gesamten Radfahrer-Leben noch niemals bequem auf nem Fizik Sattel sitzen konnte ist er nun endlich runtergeflogen. Ersetzt wird er durch ne Dirty Squod Pro mit ovalen Rails.

Insgesamt ist das Radl auch a bisserl leichter geworden und hat nun die 13 kg Marke geknackt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass das 160 mm Stereo SHPC mit den Maxxis HR und Minion Reifen und der nun der Next Kurbel nur 12,12 kg wiegt, ein echter Brocken.

Mal sehen, ob dieser Aufbau nun versöhnlich stimmen kann,ansonsten wird das Radl wohl nach dem GT Treffen die Scuderia franconia verlassen müssen...




DSC02762 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr




DSC02765 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr




DSC02763 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr




DSC02764 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2015)

ah, das ist doch joch da. ich dachte der sensor wurde durch den würfel ersetzt. 

sauber


----------



## cleiende (9. Mai 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> den Reifen (nun mit Milch)



3,5% oder fettarm?


----------



## versus (9. Mai 2015)

egal, hauptsache laktosefrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Z-E-T (10. Mai 2015)

Reine Geldverbrennung, aber Hauptsache der Freundin gefällt es.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2015)

wieso geldverbrennung? fährt sie nicht damit?

was ist das für eine stütze?


----------



## Z-E-T (12. Mai 2015)

versus schrieb:


> wieso geldverbrennung? fährt sie nicht damit?
> 
> was ist das für eine stütze?


Leider nicht wirklich, waren bis jetzt 5 Ausfahrten seit Dezember und Geldverbrennung da eigentlich fast jedes Teil getauscht wurde.
Für das Geld hätte man was deutlich besseres kriegen können, aber Optik war ihr wichtiger.
Ist eine Crank Brothers Joplin 4.


----------



## cleiende (12. Mai 2015)

So, frisch aus der Wetterau.




(Ilbenstadt)


----------



## Rotom (15. Mai 2015)

Nun seit gegrüßt. GT-Gemeinde  
Größe M, 12,36 kg ohne Pedalen und Zubehör. Aluminiumrahmen


----------



## cdrider (18. Mai 2015)

So Hallo da will ich jetzt auch mal was zeigen nach der Schrauberei.Heute erste Ausfahrt und ich muss sagen GT is Hammergeil.Da haben meine CDALE ' S echt Konkurrenz bekommen.Blaue Reifen sind Kaufzustand,weiße Istzustand.


----------



## epic2006 (19. Mai 2015)

Mensch Franggn Beda, musst doch den Dregg vorm Wiechn rundermachn!

Gruß aus dem regnerischen Oberland, Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. Mai 2015)

Ich sehe, die übst schon fleißig 

Am Stereo hängt auch mitgewogener Dreck, also pari...



epic2006 schrieb:


> Mensch Franggn Beda, musst doch den Dregg vorm Wiechn rundermachn!
> 
> Gruß aus dem regnerischen Oberland, Gerrit


----------



## Queristmehr (2. Juni 2015)

hier mal was mit schnee ende mai ??!!?? verkehrte Welt   Göflaner Marmorbruch im Vinschgau


----------



## cdrider (2. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (2. Juni 2015)

Kann ich auch:;-).Davos Flüelapass 2400m.Letzte Woche.


----------



## Queristmehr (2. Juni 2015)

krasse bilder! da ist ja noch ne ecke mehr schnee........


----------



## cdrider (4. Juni 2015)

So heute isst fertig geworden,ganz schönes Gefunden mit der Putzer in den Rahmenecken.Auf dem ersten Bild ist der Kaufzustand.


----------



## cdrider (4. Juni 2015)

So hab ich's geholt.


----------



## bobtailoner (5. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
Gibt es hier jemanden der auf dem sanction pro unterwegs ist?


----------



## Jinpster (10. Juni 2015)

Hey,
bin neu hier im Forum und hab mich schon mal etwa durchgeklickt. Alles sehr fein.  GT war lange kein Thema für mich, bis man das alte GT Touren Rad von einem Freund geklaut hat. Das sah eigentlich schon recht übel und mitgenommen aus, hat schon viel von Europa gesehen und ich hätte nicht gedacht das jemand auf die Ratte abfährt. Ich hab dann immer mal bei Ebay geschaut ob es nicht irgendwo wieder auftaucht, aber dem war nicht so.
Dafür hab ich mich aber dann in die GT`s verliebt und hab dann für wenig Geld ein GT Nomad ergattert. Um es für die Stadt und den Weg zur Arbeit schick zu machen wurden paar kleine Änderungen vorgenommen. Die Laufräder mussten leider neuen mit Nabendynamo Platz machen, Schutzbleche, Beleuchtung und einen Rennradlenker für die Ampelsprints mit anderen Radlern in der Stadt. 





Jetzt hab ich noch ein ziemlich abranztes Arrowhead für nen 20 er ergattert. Das hat aber leider mal lange Zeit im Hochwasser verbracht. Aufbau ist trotzdem geplant. Hab es jetzt erst mal demontiert und auch schon einige XT Anbauteile ergattert.
Neuer Lack muss auf jeden Fall drauf. Bin noch am überlegen eine Ahead Gabel einzubauen. Habe zwar schon einen Syncros Vorbau für Gewindegabeln, aber irgendwie mag ich die Ahead Vorbauten lieber. Eine Original GT Gabel mit Ahead ist in Aussicht. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## epic2006 (10. Juni 2015)

Schön, dass Deine Leidenschaft geweckt wurde und herzlich Willkommen bei den Süchtigen!

Das Alltagstad gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick echt gut, sinnvolles Konzept!

Bei dem Arrowhead liegt es etwas anders. Das war eines der (oder das?) Einstiegsmodell. In harter aber eher lohnender Tip meinerseits wäre, sich das Geld und die Arbeit fürs Lackieren zu sparen und sich statt dessen nach einem höherwertigem Rahmen wie einem Zaskar z.B. umzuschauen.

Ich möchte Dich nicht einbremsen, aber Du wolltest Meinungen

Gruß, Gerrit

...der schon mehr als einem GT ein neues Kleid verpasst hat, Du bist herzlich aufgefordert mal Durch die Alben der hier anwesenden Vielschreiber zu klicken


----------



## cdrider (10. Juni 2015)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Schön, dass Deine Leidenschaft geweckt wurde und herzlich Willkommen bei den Süchtigen!
> 
> Das Alltagstad gefällt mir auf den ersten Blick echt gut, sinnvolles Konzept!
> 
> ...


Falls du dich für Gerrit's Versinon entscheidest hätt ich da was für dich.97er Zaskar Katalogaufbau für 450-, acid blue


----------



## Ruffian (10. Juni 2015)

Das erste Foto meines Zaskars in der Community


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (10. Juni 2015)

Danke Gerrit,
ich schau mal was sich findet, aber Zaskar Rahmen werden nicht gerade jede Woche bei Ebay gehandelt.  Was zahlt man denn so in etwa für einen gebrauchten nicht in Top Zustand Zaskar Rahmen? Lack und Sandstrahlen bekomm ich recht günstig, ich kenn da jemanden der da jemanden kennt usw.  Worin genau sind denn die Unterschiede der Rahmen? Finde den Arraowhead Rahmen relativ leicht und die billig Teile sollen ja eh getauscht werden. Sorry für das ganze blöde gefrage, wird noch ne weile so gehen bis GT in Leib und Seele übergeangen ist. (für meine Freundin hab ich eh ne Macke als sie das Rad gesehen hatte. Sie war froh das ich letztens von 5 auf 4 Räder geschrumpft hatte und nun sind es wieder 5 und viel Arbeit)

cdrider: Danke, aber ist ja sicher ein komplett Rad, ich mag gern selber schrauben.


----------



## der fish (10. Juni 2015)

Moin Jinpster,
so schnell kanns gehen, vom GT-Fahnder zum GT-Fahrer....
Für Dein Stadtrad: Applaus. Ein feiner kleiner Renner - und ein weiterer Nagel in meinem Fleisch. Bei meiner Schrittlänge sind solche Proportionen nicht hinzukriegen. Jedenfalls nicht mit 26 Zoll.
Was das Arrowhead betrifft: Um ein dermaßen gebeuteltes Schätzchen mit Classic-Teilen auf XT-/Syncros-Niveau aufzubauen, müsste es mich schon eine lange oder entscheidende Zeit meines Lebens begleitet haben oder sonstwie großen ideellen Wert für mich haben. 
Wenn ich es in den Händen hätte, würde ich ihm trotzdem eine Chance als Bastelprojekt geben. Ich würde die Beschichtung entfernen, um mir ein besseres Bild vom Rahmenzustand machen zu können und wenn von der Seite alles ok wäre, würde ich den Rahmen mit Teilen aus der Restekiste wieder aufbauen.
Kein intakter Rahmen hat es verdient, aufgegeben zu werden oder Schlimmeres....
In dem Sinne: Viel Spaß beim Schrauben!


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Juni 2015)

Das Arrowhead war in der Mittelklassen bei GT angesiedelt. War allerdings das günstigste Aluhardtail von GT. Dürfte aus 7000er Alu sein, genau wie alle anderen GT Hardtails. Außnahme war das Zaskar.  Bin gespannt was Du draus machst.


----------



## Jinpster (10. Juni 2015)

Es ist ein 6061 Alu Rahmen. Bekomm ich irgendwo das Baujahr raus? In den Katalogen hab ich es in der Farbe nicht gesehen. Wahrscheinlich dann nach 99 oder?
So wie alle schreiben wird es vielleicht nur lackiert und mit günstigen gebraucht Teilen zum City Rad. Mal schaun.


----------



## GT-Sassy (10. Juni 2015)

Baujahr kannst Du bei GT meist durch die Rahmennummer herraus bekommen. Hier steht wie: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rahmenummernthread.207613/page-10#post-10329898

Als Stadtrad find ich es zu schade und zu jung. Das Mountainbike gehört ins Gelände!


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Juni 2015)

Moin @Jinpster ,

erstmal auch mehrere Daumen für dein wunderbar schlicht aufgebautes Nomad! Bei deinem Arrowhead sollte es sich um ein Arrowhead in atomic grape aus 1998 handeln. Der Aufkleber zum Rahmenmaterial wurde sicher nachträglich aufgebracht. 6061er Aluminium war fast ausschließlich dem Zaskar vorbehalten. Bei deinem Arrowhead sollte es sich um 7005er Alu handeln. Haltbar wird der Rahmen trotzdem sein! Also eine schicke Lackierung drauf, ein paar schöne Decals obendrein, ein paar schöne gebrauchte, aber nicht verbrauchte LX oder XT-Teile aus den 90ern drauf und ab geht die Fuhre!  (sag mal, sind die Bilder "zufällig" in Leipzig entstanden?)

@Ruffian : Zeig doch mal ne Komplettansicht! 

@cdrider : Wunderschönes Rad! Steht schon viel zu lang auf der "Will-haben_Liste"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (11. Juni 2015)

Zaskar Rahmen werden zwischen 2-300, manchmal etwas mehr gehandelt, je nach Zustand, Baujahr und Eloxierung. Klar kriegt man die nicht an jeder Ecke, aber sie tauchen regelmäßig auf, hier oder in der Bucht.

Das Arrowhead kann man natürlich aufbauen, mehr Fahrfreude wirst du aber mit einem Zassi haben, ist halt so und kann man schlecht beschreiben.

Viel Spaß mit Deinen Projekten, wie auch immer sie aussehen!

Hier mal zwei Lackierbeispiele, Repaints:









Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cdrider (11. Juni 2015)




----------



## tofu1000 (11. Juni 2015)

@epic2006 : Zwei Räder, die bis auf ewig in meiner Top10 bleiben werden!


----------



## Jinpster (11. Juni 2015)

Hey @tofu1000 

richtig, das Bild ist in Leipzig entstanden und da fahre ich auch rum. Hab schon gesehen das du auch aus L.E kommst. Da gibts vielleicht mal ein GT Treffen, deine Sammlung schaut ja auch sehr fein aus. Zum Rahmen noch mal. Der 6061 Sticker ist original. Ist unter dem Lack der sicher noch der erste ist. Zum Baujahr hab ich mal wegen der Rahmennummer geschaut. 18EEW0528 - also 18 Zoll passt und dann KW28 2005? 
Decals hab ich mir schon bei Ebay bestellt. Leider fehlen mir die Gabel Sticker und einen Arrowhead Kleber bekommt man irgendwie nicht. Eigentlich nur Zaskar und das wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht drauf kleben. (Außer ich werde reich durch den Wiederverkauf  )

@epic2006 
glaube so fein wie bei deinen Bikes wird der Lack sicher nicht...leider. Schaut echt  aus! Wo hast du deine Decals her? Kennst du jemand oder kann man das in diversen Werbestudios für kleines Geld machen lassen? Lass mich raten, so wie deine geniale Werkstatt ausschaut machst du die auch noch selbst. 

@crider 
schickes Zaskar. Ist es welches was du für 450€ los werden willst?
Vom Farbton her hatte ich bei meinem Arrowhead an genau sowas gedacht.


----------



## cdrider (11. Juni 2015)

Ja das wär zu vergeben.
Stimmt mit den Decals.Gt Zubehör hab ich auch in den Staaten geordert.Der Zoll hat sich gefreut.Ne Tour der GT Fans aufm Rennsteig wär cool da wär ich sofort dabei,Ein Treffen war ja mal in Oberhof soweit ich das gesehn hab.


----------



## epic2006 (11. Juni 2015)

Die decals mach ich nicht selber, aber ein sehr guter Freund hat eine Werbefirma. Um etwaigen Anfragen vorzubeugen, ein Satz ligt rein im Design bei ca 800,-€ und er weigert sich mittlerweile welche zu machen...

Die Decals, also den GT Schriftzug in weiß und lackierfähig kann ich Dir schicken, schreib mir einfach eine PN/Unterhaltung.

Die Lackierung stammt von einem Professionellen.

@tofu1000 : die Schleuder steht zum Verkauf wegen:





...duck und weg

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Jinpster (15. Juni 2015)

Hey.
da das arrowhead  ja nicht  sooone toll sein soll. In der Nachbarschaft  meiner Freundin  verkauft  ein älterer  Herr  ein gt bravado von 98. Kaufen? Kleiner zweistelliger Betrag? 
Dann kann ich das ja flott  machen.


----------



## cdrider (15. Juni 2015)

Hastn Bild?


----------



## Jinpster (15. Juni 2015)

jap. Dat wäre es.


----------



## ceo (15. Juni 2015)

nice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (15. Juni 2015)

Hat das eigentlich einen Stahrahmen oder ist das schon Alu? 

@ceo


> nice.


 bedeutet was? Kaufen?


----------



## ceo (15. Juni 2015)

das bravado ist meines wissens nach ein stahlbike. nice heisst in diesem fall: schöner klassiker in toller farbe und mit originalgabel. wenn's das "für einen geringen zweistelligen betrag" zu haben ist, die größe passt und keine braune pest am start ist - cool 
in der nachbarschaft ist ja noch besser. würde probefahrten, reservieren, ggf. drüber schlafen und ggf. zuschlagen


----------



## Rennkram (15. Juni 2015)

Das Bravado hat einen hochwertigen Stahlrahmen. 
Schau dir das Teil genau an, zieh mal die Sattelstütze raus und leuchte mit ner Taschenlampe rein.
Dann sieht man ganz gut ob er von innen rostig ist.
Wenn er vom Zustand her in Ordnung ist und dir das Rad gut passt, zuschlagen


----------



## cdrider (15. Juni 2015)

Sieht kultig aus, schön.Aber der Satte :-(.	  Schau dir auch mal die Kettenstreben und Ausfallenden wegen Rost an.Willstst bestimmt nicht gleich neu lackieren. Nennen paar Skinwalls würden da auch gut zu passen.


----------



## cdrider (16. Juni 2015)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 395798
> jap. Dat wäre es.


Das is doch jetzt bei den Kleinanzeigen für nen fuffi.Dafür kannstes kaufen.


----------



## Jinpster (17. Juni 2015)

Ja. Das wars. Leider schon weg.


----------



## klaus1205 (17. Juni 2015)

was haltet ihr davon gt force carbon expert 2014 mit carbon problem und keine 

 ersatzteilversorgung !



weder seatpost noch komplettrahmen gibt es nicht mehr im passenden farbdesign
ist doch echt traurig für gt ?

und so siehts komplett aus ,11.95 kg  wiegts


----------



## cdrider (17. Juni 2015)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Ja. Das wars. Leider schon weg.


Hey ich hätte noch ne kultige Kiste für dich. Bei den Kleinanzeigen is ein 92 er Avalanche im Dakar Design drin für 145-, Frag mich echt warum das keiner will.Ich würds nehmen is aber bissl weit von Thüringen. Da wollt einer Grad bei Ebay nur den gleichen Rahmen für 300 loswerden.


----------



## Jinpster (17. Juni 2015)

Jo, schick schick, das in Ingolstadt (hatte ich schon wo anders hier gepostet  ) hat sogar noch die original Gabel drin. Aber  ich glaube es ist gut so und ich kümmer mich erstmal um eine Baustelle ( Arrowhead) . Die Ideen kreisen. 
Außerdem bin ich mitten im Umzug und muss erstmal schauen wo ich die anderen Räder unterbekomme. Nicht das erst noch das Kriegsbeil ausgegraben wird bei meiner Freundin. 
Ich brauche eine Garage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (20. Juni 2015)

So die Winter bzw Kinderwagen cc flitsche ist dann auch mal fertig. Viel aus der Restekiste verbaut. Nix besonderes. Aber mal sehn Wie es rollt.

So nen länger Vorbau ist ganz schön komisch wenn man sonst 35-50 mm fährt.


----------



## klaus1205 (20. Juni 2015)

schade ,ich weiß ja das die meisten über die guten alten gt's posten !hätte aber erwartet das von leuten der aktuellen gt serie ,hinsichtlich meines posts ,auch der ein oder andere beitrag kommt .


----------



## bobtailoner (20. Juni 2015)

@klaus1205 
Irgendwie erkennt man auf den Fotos nicht all zu viel.
Erklär dich mal etwas genauer was da los ist


----------



## Kruko (21. Juni 2015)

klaus1205 schrieb:


> schade ,ich weiß ja das die meisten über die guten alten gt's posten !hätte aber erwartet das von leuten der aktuellen gt serie ,hinsichtlich meines posts ,auch der ein oder andere beitrag kommt .



Nicht jeder hat einen Defekt an seinem Rahmen. Ich hatte bei Cannondale schon zwei Defekte und habe nun den 2014 Rahmen. Was erwartest du? Es ist sicherlich ärgerlich wenn es zu einem Defekt kommt, aber kein Hersteller kann sich jeden Rahmen eines Jahrgangs für eventuelle Garantiefälle auf Lager legen. Für den Fall eines Austausches werden dann aktuelle Rahmen genommen. Somit kannst du froh sein, dass die neue Schwinge zumindest farblich zu deinem Rahmen passt.


----------



## GT-Sassy (21. Juni 2015)

Bei einen Mountainbike ist das durchaus möglich, das bei Artgerechter Benutzung etwas kaput geht.

"Die Welt ist schließlich nicht perfekt, Schrauben fallen immer mal raus."
Zitat von John Bender!


----------



## ceo (29. Juni 2015)

mein 93er zaskar im usedlook-spaßaufbau. bald gibt's noch 'nen schönes blaues 



 


 


 


 


 


so hat's mal ausgesehen, bevor ich es aus der bucht gefischt und wiederbelebt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
weiss nicht ob ich richtig bin, aber hat wer von euch zufällig ein gewicht vom force x carbon expert in orig. ausstattung?

besten dank
tom

edith: habs gefunden - 15kg !!! Was isn da sooo schwer??!!


----------



## TOM4 (7. Juli 2015)

So, nachdem es beim händler meines vertrauens ein suuuuper angebot gegeben hat, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen und voila ....da is es!

es werden noch einige dinge geändert, aber es gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## cdrider (7. Juli 2015)

Wow rechtes Gerät.Welcher Landstrich wird den damit umgepflügt?


----------



## TOM4 (7. Juli 2015)

Naja, alles was mir so unter die stollen kommt aber das haupteinsatzgebiet ist das südliche niederösterreich - da ist eigentlich alles dabei - wald-/feld-/schotter-/steinwege usw. 

Ich glaub im normalfall ist das rad eh überdimensioniert, aber der federweg hilft mir, meine fehlende fahrtechnik auszugleichen


----------



## GT23em (14. Juli 2015)




----------



## GT23em (14. Juli 2015)

Ahhh sorry ist nicht grad das beste Bild


----------



## TOM4 (14. Juli 2015)

Also heute die erste kleine tour mit allen möglichen untergründen - schotter-/wald-/wurzel-/asphaltwege - gefahren und ich bin begeistert! Das ding hat keinen pedalrückschlag! Also ich kann mit voller geschwindigkeit durch schlaglöcher bzw. einfach weitertreten - beim meinem rotwild musste ich einfach aufhören zu treten, weils mich einfach ausgehoben hatte und eben leichten mit starken pedalrückschlag gab - ohne aufhören zu treten.
Wippen kennt das fahrwerk auch nicht - ich musste wirklich in den wiegetritt gehen ums zum wippen zu bringen. Beim normalen pedalieren, sogar mit bewusst unrundem tritt, hat sich nix getan. Egal ob der dämpfer offen oder im trail modus war. Im "geschlossenen" modus war mir der dämpfer bzw. der hinterbau sogar etwas zu hart. bin halt die "sänfte" vom rotwild gewohnt
Auch die gabel flutscht richtig gut - von anfang an super ansprechen usw. bzw. kenn ich halt nur meine marzocchi und eine 100er 29" fox float und dagegen ist die 34er wirklich richtig gut.
Auch merk ich die steifigkeit vom kompletten rad - das ding liegt einfach super satt auf dem trail usw. da wird einfach drübergebügelt bei manchen stellen ist mir das rad momenatn sogar NOCH zu schnell
Auf einem schnellen bergabsingletrail (den ich schon sehr oft gefahren bin) war das rad so spielerisch zu lenken und zu manövrieren, dass ich wirklich einige male öfters an der bremse zupfen musste. Sonst wärs mir durchgegangenes gibt noch viieeel zu tun
Und die bergaufperformance ist grandios - das rad ist ca. 1 kg schwerer als mein allmountain und es geht trotzdem wirklich super bergauf. Entweder hab ich heuer soviel getan und die waden sind voller saft oder die euphorie hat mich heute hochgetrieben Also ich bin komplett begeistert und bereue den kauf nicht!
Obwohl ich ja eigentlich den federweg und das gewicht Im vergleich zu meinem allmountain reduzieren wollte.

Jetzt kommen wahrscheinlich ende dieser woche noch neue laufräder und dann die bestellten pedale und dann hab ich momantan genug getunt.
Umbaumassnahmen zum original aufbau - xt bremsen - xt schalthebel - easton havoc carbon lenker - ergon ge1 griffe und eben neue laufräder und pedale und eine trickstuff gandhi sattelklemme kommen noch. Die mäntel lass ich noch oben, weil ich ende august den stonemantrail fahre und da muss ich das bike in 2 tagen 4500hm bewegen und da kommt mir der niedrige rollwiderstand von dem mk gerade recht

So noch ein foto in freier wildbahn - (pedale sind noch nicht die richtigen)


----------



## Jinpster (18. Juli 2015)

Hab heute mein Bike vom Lackierer zurück bekommen. Leider habe ich etwas Probleme mit den Decals. Die halten nicht richtig, trotz Klarlack lösen die sich am Rand leicht. Muss aber aber sagen das ich welche in England bestellt hatte, vielleicht wären die aus den USA doch besser gewesen.(auch 3 mal so teuer).

Jetzt bleiben die aber erstmal drauf und zur Not muss ich neu bestellen.
Ansonsten werden jetzt nach und nach alle Teile angeschraubt. Bin am überlegen ein paar rote Farbtupfer ans Rad zu bringen. (Steuersatz, Bremsleitung)
Was meint Ihr? Oder lieber doch beim schwarz / silber bleiben.


----------



## TOM4 (18. Juli 2015)

Ich würd eher in Richtung blaue oder grüne farbtupfer gehen


----------



## GT23em (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NK-04 (20. Juli 2015)

Mein Terramoto in 16", soll als Alltagsrad dienen. Ist leider etwas zu klein also falls jemand eins in 18/20" verkaufen oder tauschen möchte darf er sich gern melden


----------



## Jinpster (20. Juli 2015)

Schickes blau und der Lack schaut ja auch noch recht gut aus.


----------



## cleiende (20. Juli 2015)

In ähnlichem Blau hätte ich einen Timberline Stahlrahmen in 18 Zoll. 
NOS, ein Kratzer auf dem OR.

Bei Interesse PN.


----------



## TOM4 (20. Juli 2015)

mal ne frage und zwar ist das hier ein "retro" thread? gibts denn niemanden mit einem neuen gt, oder gibts einen anderen thread mit aktuellen bikes?

vor allem ist hier relativ wenig los - gibts so wenig gt´s?

bitte nicht falsch verstehen - mich wunderts nur, das hier sehr wenig los ist und wenn was gepostet wird, es nur alte bzw. retro bikes sind?


----------



## toastet (20. Juli 2015)

Weil die Leute heute lieber n Rad vom Versender kaufen und/oder GT nunmal nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war. Zu teuer für das was man bekommt, dass kann die Konkurrenz oft besser. Von den "Retro-GTs" gibt es nunmal viel mehr. Auf der letzten Seite war doch mal wieder n schickes modernes. Denke das Verhältnis passt aber ganz gut zu dem was es da draußen gibt, dass eben 4 von 5 Rädern die alten aus den 90ern sind wo GT eben auch recht groß in Deutschland war als man die Räder eben auch in zich Läden inkl. Karstadt bekam. Heute sucht man ja eben eher mit der Lupe nach den Händlern.


----------



## cdrider (20. Juli 2015)




----------



## cdrider (20. Juli 2015)

Genau.Mit sowas warn sie damals Vorreiter.Heute schwimmen sie leider nur noch mit.


----------



## TOM4 (20. Juli 2015)

toastet schrieb:


> Weil die Leute heute lieber n Rad vom Versender kaufen und/oder GT nunmal nicht mehr das ist, was es mal war. Zu teuer für das was man bekommt, dass kann die Konkurrenz oft besser. Von den "Retro-GTs" gibt es nunmal viel mehr. Auf der letzten Seite war doch mal wieder n schickes modernes. Denke das Verhältnis passt aber ganz gut zu dem was es da draußen gibt, dass eben 4 von 5 Rädern die alten aus den 90ern sind wo GT eben auch recht groß in Deutschland war als man die Räder eben auch in zich Läden inkl. Karstadt bekam. Heute sucht man ja eben eher mit der Lupe nach den Händlern.


 
Ok - schade - dachte es ist hier auch ein wenig ein infoforum usw.


----------



## cdrider (20. Juli 2015)

Nichts gegen neue Bikes.Auch gern gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotom (20. Juli 2015)

GT- welches ich nicht missen möchte


----------



## Leuchtentrager (21. Juli 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 405936
Modernisiertes GT Bravado 97.


----------



## cdrider (24. Juli 2015)

So das Paket ist abgeliefert.Bin gespannt wann der Benjamin die ersten Bilder vom Neuzugang präsentiert.Gruss Dominik.


----------



## Jinpster (25. Juli 2015)

Hab meinen Aufbau nun zu 90% fertig. Schaltung muss noch eingestellt werden, Sattel kommt ein anderer drauf und ein Kettenblatt muss noch gegen ein neues getauscht werden. Die erste Probe Runde war echt toll und ich freu mich auf ne große Ausfahrt. Gewicht werde ich mal bei Gelegenheit prüfen.


----------



## Lousa (26. Juli 2015)

lecker, gefällt mir!


----------



## cdrider (26. Juli 2015)

Is echt schick geworden.Dezent aber edel.Wie schauts n hinten mit dem Platz aus bei den Canis 2,25?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Juli 2015)

@Jinpster - Sehr schön. Das Grau ist - zumindest auf meinem Monitor - sehr gut getroffen. Bei Grau ist es ja ein schmaler Grat zwischen schick und voll daneben.


cdrider schrieb:


> Wie schauts n hinten mit dem Platz aus bei den Canis 2,25?


Das würde mich auch interessieren plus was für eine Felge. Ich habe die für meinen nächsten Aufbau im Auge.


----------



## Jinpster (27. Juli 2015)

Der Platz hinter ist super bei den2.25. Habe etwa einen halben cm links und rechts Platz. 
@Leuchtentrager   nach den Felge hatte ich jetzt nicht geschaut und jetzt bin ich zu faul noch mal in den Keller zu gehen.  Morgen kommt dann hoffentlich das letzte Teil und dann schau ich noch mal mit nach.


Bei der Farbe war ich auch gespannt. Ist Anthrazit Grau RAL 7016 und recht gut gelungen. Schön das es auch bei euch gut ankommt.


----------



## cdrider (27. Juli 2015)

Hihi lustig,die gleiche Ralnr.hat meine Haustür auch.


----------



## Grenzacher (28. Juli 2015)

GT Sensor Carbon Pro...


----------



## Triturbo (28. Juli 2015)

Das Sensor gefällt mir sehr. Tolles Rad, würde ich mich sehr schnell mit anfreunden, 

Auch das Graue von @Jinpster sieht auch super aus, sehr stimmig und ruhig, schlicht und trotzdem edel. Lecker Fahrrad, ich brauch auch so eins. 

Mein 2007er Zaskar Team Rahmen hing bestimmt schon 3 Jahre im Keller, und nun habe ich ihm wieder leben eingehaucht:





Absolut unspektakulär, Teile aus der Restekiste bis auf die Schaltung (komplett Neu, 1x10), ab heute wird damit regelmäßig trainiert und zur Arbeit gefahren. 
Tauschen muss ich auf jeden Fall die Gabel. Also ich frage mich, wie man sowas Federgabel nennen darf und irgendwie hat sie trotz >2,1 Kilo null Steifigkeit. Oder es liegt am Vorderrad, was ich aber eigentlich nicht glaube. RS Dart -> größter Dreck.


----------



## Grenzacher (29. Juli 2015)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Das Sensor gefällt mir sehr. Tolles Rad, würde ich mich sehr schnell mit anfreunden,



...und es fährt sich toll, trotz des relativ hohen Gewichtes bin ich damit recht zackig auch uphill unterwegs...


----------



## bobtailoner (29. Juli 2015)

Was wiegen denn eure Sensor?
Ich bin recht überrascht wie gut mein Sanction Panzer bergauf geht.


----------



## Grenzacher (29. Juli 2015)

Habe es noch nie an der Waage gehabt, sollte so 12,5kg haben...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Triturbo (29. Juli 2015)

Na Mensch, da kannst du doch nicht meckern


----------



## Grenzacher (29. Juli 2015)

Ich mecker doch gar nicht... 
Im Ernst, für den ursprünglichen Preis von 5499 ist es zu schwer... 
Aber ich mag es unheimlich, klasse bike, beste Investition seit meinem CD Rush 1000 in 2006... 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (30. Juli 2015)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen neuesten Zugang zeigen .

Vorbeigebracht vom Dominik - vielen Dank nochmal - ein 98er GT Zaskar in Acid Blue 





Das Rad befindet sich in absolutem original Zustand - bis auf die Pedale .

Die Decals sind ja leider fast komplett hinüber , aber Dominik hatte schon neue in den Staaten besorgt .

Eigentlich die perfekte Basis für einen 1:1 Katalogaufbau , werde ich diesen Weg wohl nicht beschreiten - das scheitert schonmal an der Streckbank von Vorbau die hier verbaut ist und auch sonst gefallen mir 1-2 details nicht so 100%ig . 
Aber da so etwas immer mal etwas dauert , dachte ich , ich mache mal ein JETZT Bild und evtl. isses ja bis zum Treffen Mitte September fertig .


----------



## ceo (30. Juli 2015)

cool  ich mag blaue zaskars, habe dieses blau aber noch nicht live gesehen. glückwunsch


----------



## Jinpster (30. Juli 2015)

Nach nochmal aufregenden, verzweifelten und schweißtreibenden Stunden ist es nun fertig...ok...vielleicht mal noch einen Flaschhalter und eine Sattelklemme in rot. Das Schaltung einstellen stellte sich leider als nicht machbar ein mit dem 122er Tretlager. Das war schon Original in der Länge drin, war aber mit der Xt Kurbel nun zu lang. Also neues kürzeres gekauft, das neue alte hing aber fein fest. Also heute mit einem extra langem Schlüssel Tretlager gelöst, problemlos getauscht und die Schaltung war in 5 Minuten eingestellt. Manchmal kann es so einfach sein. 

Gewicht mit Pedalen 11,2 kg


----------



## cdrider (30. Juli 2015)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Nach nochmal aufregenden, verzweifelten und schweißtreibenden Stunden ist es nun fertig...ok...vielleicht mal noch einen Flaschhalter und eine Sattelklemme in rot. Das Schaltung einstellen stellte sich leider als nicht machbar ein mit dem 122er Tretlager. Das war schon Original in der Länge drin, war aber mit der Xt Kurbel nun zu lang. Also neues kürzeres gekauft, das neue alte hing aber fein fest. Also heute mit einem extra langem Schlüssel Tretlager gelöst, problemlos getauscht und die Schaltung war in 5 Minuten eingestellt. Manchmal kann es so einfach sein.
> 
> Gewicht mit Pedalen 11,2 kg
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 408559


Wie schon gesagt,sehr gelungen.Was hastn jetzt komplett investiert?Ich glaub dein Aufbau ist der beste Beweis das es nicht immer ein 500€Rahmen sein muss um ein klasse Bike auf die Räder zu stelln.Und Spass gemacht hats sicher genau so viel.Ich hab fast immer mehr Spass am Teile suchen und montieren als am biken mit den alten Schätzchen.Viel Spass mit dem Youngtimer.


----------



## ceo (30. Juli 2015)

@Jinpster was für ein modell ist unter der grauen farbe?


----------



## cdrider (30. Juli 2015)

War doch ein Arrowhead oder?


----------



## cdrider (30. Juli 2015)

Ich könnt jetzt ein paar Spinwheels bekommen ,die Frage ist nur:Aufs Lts  ,Zaskar oder ein neues Projekt?Ich glaub am besten wirken die immer noch auf nem BB Rahmen.Ich hab nur keinen.:-(


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. Juli 2015)

....also 12,5 kg für ein Sanction sind wohl a bisserl zu optimistisch! Ich würde jetzt ne Wette eingehen, dass es deutlich über 13 kg hat.

Ich habe die vage Erinnerung, dass mein Sensor Carbon beim GT Treffen im Harz bei knapp 13 kg rausgekommen ist...

Aber bei dem Rad zählt auch eher die Bergab-Performance....schreib mal was dazu. Würd mich noch interessieren.

VG
peru



Grenzacher schrieb:


> Habe es noch nie an der Waage gehabt, sollte so 12,5kg haben...
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Kruko (31. Juli 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ....also 12,5 kg für ein Sanction sind wohl a bisserl zu optimistisch! Ich würde jetzt ne Wette eingehen, dass es deutlich über 13 kg hat.
> 
> Ich habe die vage Erinnerung, dass mein Sensor Carbon beim GT Treffen im Harz bei knapp 13 kg rausgekommen ist...
> 
> ...


Vielleicht ist ja nach der Tigerkrallen-Methode gewogen worden. 




Sent from my handy.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grenzacher (31. Juli 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> ....also 12,5 kg für ein Sanction sind wohl a bisserl zu optimistisch! Ich würde jetzt ne Wette eingehen, dass es deutlich über 13 kg hat.
> 
> Ich habe die vage Erinnerung, dass mein Sensor Carbon beim GT Treffen im Harz bei knapp 13 kg rausgekommen ist...
> 
> ...



...ist ja auch immer noch kein Sanction...
>13kg sind es, wenn die Trinkflasche, die Luftpumpe und das näckische Satteltäschchen dran sind... 
Aber nackt komme ich, wie Du offenbar auch, unter 13kg, Herstellerangabe sind, gerade mal kurz nachgesehen, 12,7kg. Denke, dass das auch hinkommt...
Was willst'n zur bergab-Performance hören, wenn Du selber so eine Kiste hast?


----------



## 6ix-pack (31. Juli 2015)

cdrider schrieb:


> Ich könnt jetzt ein paar Spinwheels bekommen ,die Frage ist nur:Aufs Lts  ,Zaskar oder ein neues Projekt?Ich glaub am besten wirken die immer noch auf nem BB Rahmen.Ich hab nur keinen.:-(


falls du die Spin-Wheels abtreten würdest bitte kurz PN!

Danke & Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## cdrider (31. Juli 2015)

Bin selbst froh das ich sowas gefunden hab. ;-).Sind ja bald schwieriger zu bekommen die Dinger als ein Adroit.Und fahren kann man wohl auch nicht ewig.Wenn die Flanke durch ist ists fertig oder wie ist das?


----------



## _UsE_ (2. August 2015)

*Hier stelle ich euch mal mein GT Force 3.0 - 2013 vor:*​
Habe es im Frühling 2013 gekauft und habe seitdem um die 2000km in der Fränkischen Schweiz absolviert. Hier ein Bild aus Pottenstein in Bayern.
Seit dem Kauf habe ich einiges verändert. Unter anderem habe ich eine komplette XT - Bremse verbaut, die Schaltung wurde komplett auf XT umgebaut, die Kurbel habe ich auf 2x 10 verändert und auch das Tretlager habe ich nach leichten "Knackgeräuschen" gewechselt.
Den Lenker habe ich ebenfalls gegen einen Ritchey-Carbon Lenker gewechselt.

Es ist etwas Wartungsintensiv aber so bin ich vollkommen zufrieden damit.

*Eure Meinung ist natürlich erwünscht.*


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. August 2015)

.... also ich will nun nicht den Gewichtsfeti spielen...allerdings hab ich so die Befürchtung, dass Dir die "Kategorien" der Räder bei GT noch nicht soooo ganz geläufig sind? Kann mich auch täuschen..

Also ein Sanction aus Alu mit den verbauten Komponenten auf das Gewicht des GT Sensor Carbon zu bringen scheint mir eine sehr gewagte Aussage.

Das hier:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/624517-gt-sanction-pro

ist mit 13,9 kg angegeben, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass man auf Deinem Bild nicht alle Komponenten einwandfrei erkennen kann.

Und ich frage nach der Bergab-Ab Performance weil das Sensor ein 130 mm Trailbike ist und mMn durchaus eben nicht mit einem 160 mm Enduro vergleichbar ist. V.a. nicht bei den Unterschieden beim Dämpfer....deswegen auch mein einleitender Satz.

Häng das Ding an die Waage, dann kannst Du verbindliche Aussagen treffen.

So, jetzt hol die Waage raus 

VG
Peru



Grenzacher schrieb:


> ...ist ja auch immer noch kein Sanction...
> >13kg sind es, wenn die Trinkflasche, die Luftpumpe und das näckische Satteltäschchen dran sind...
> Aber nackt komme ich, wie Du offenbar auch, unter 13kg, Herstellerangabe sind, gerade mal kurz nachgesehen, 12,7kg. Denke, dass das auch hinkommt...
> Was willst'n zur bergab-Performance hören, wenn Du selber so eine Kiste hast?


----------



## Grenzacher (2. August 2015)

Peru 73, verrate mir mal was Du rauchst... Jetzt schau Dir nochmal in Ruhe meine Bilder an...
Also ich sehe da ein GT Sensor Carbon Pro... Ich weiß nicht wie es da den anderen geht... lol...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (2. August 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> Peru 73, verrate mir mal was Du rauchst... Jetzt schau Dir nochmal in Ruhe meine Bilder an...
> Also ich sehe da ein GT Sensor Carbon Pro... Ich weiß nicht wie es da den anderen geht... lol...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ruhig brauner,

Da hat der liebe peru73 nur etwas verwechselt. Darauf kann man ihn auch etwas freundlicher hinweisen.


----------



## Kruko (2. August 2015)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> *Hier stelle ich euch mal mein GT Force 3.0 - 2013 vor:*​
> Habe es im Frühling 2013 gekauft und habe seitdem um die 2000km in der Fränkischen Schweiz absolviert. Hier ein Bild aus Pottenstein in Bayern.
> Seit dem Kauf habe ich einiges verändert. Unter anderem habe ich eine komplette XT - Bremse verbaut, die Schaltung wurde komplett auf XT umgebaut, die Kurbel habe ich auf 2x 10 verändert und auch das Tretlager habe ich nach leichten "Knackgeräuschen" gewechselt.
> Den Lenker habe ich ebenfalls gegen einen Ritchey-Carbon Lenker gewechselt.
> ...



Schickes Rad und noch schönere Gegend. Da wird die Vorfreude auf das diesjährige GT-Treffen noch größer. Vielleicht kann man das Rad da ja im Original sehen.


----------



## Grenzacher (2. August 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Ruhig brauner,
> 
> Da hat der liebe peru73 nur etwas verwechselt. Darauf kann man ihn auch etwas freundlicher hinweisen.


Kein Stress... war doch nicht unfreundlich...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (2. August 2015)

Geil....!!!! Klassischer Fall von voll aneinandervorbei geredet Sorry hab das mit dem Sanction vom Bobtailowner verwechselt....

Alles ok..

VG
peru



Grenzacher schrieb:


> Peru 73, verrate mir mal was Du rauchst... Jetzt schau Dir nochmal in Ruhe meine Bilder an...
> Also ich sehe da ein GT Sensor Carbon Pro... Ich weiß nicht wie es da den anderen geht... lol...
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## _UsE_ (2. August 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Schickes Rad und noch schönere Gegend. Da wird die Vorfreude auf das diesjährige GT-Treffen noch größer. Vielleicht kann man das Rad da ja im Original sehen.



danke für das Lob, ja die Gegend ist wirklich richtig super! =) ich habe es bereits gelesen das ihr dieses Jahr nach Pottenstein kommt, ich weiß leider noch nicht ob ich zuhause bin zu dem Zeitpunkt, allerdings wäre es schon cool =)


----------



## TOM4 (3. August 2015)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> *Hier stelle ich euch mal mein GT Force 3.0 - 2013 vor:*​
> Habe es im Frühling 2013 gekauft und habe seitdem um die 2000km in der Fränkischen Schweiz absolviert. Hier ein Bild aus Pottenstein in Bayern.
> Seit dem Kauf habe ich einiges verändert. Unter anderem habe ich eine komplette XT - Bremse verbaut, die Schaltung wurde komplett auf XT umgebaut, die Kurbel habe ich auf 2x 10 verändert und auch das Tretlager habe ich nach leichten "Knackgeräuschen" gewechselt.
> Den Lenker habe ich ebenfalls gegen einen Ritchey-Carbon Lenker gewechselt.
> ...


 

Ich würd dem teil eine potentere gabel spendieren - da ich das aktuelle force x carbon fahre und komplett begeistert bin, denke ich das das vorgänger modell ähnlich gut geht und von daher hätte es sich eine ordentliche gabel verdient

sonst - bis auf den kabelsalat und die satteltasche (die sicher praktisch, aber nicht unbedingt schön, ist)hinten -gutes bike


----------



## _UsE_ (3. August 2015)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich würd dem teil eine potentere gabel spendieren - da ich das aktuelle force x carbon fahre und komplett begeistert bin, denke ich das das vorgänger modell ähnlich gut geht und von daher hätte es sich eine ordentliche gabel verdient
> 
> sonst - bis auf den kabelsalat und die satteltasche (die sicher praktisch, aber nicht unbedingt schön, ist)hinten -gutes bike



ja die Gabel vorne ist zwar keine schlechte aber auch kein Spitzenmodell, da wäre wirklich ein Verbesserungspotenzial vorhanden. Bei den Kabeln bin ich auch deiner Meinung nur ich kann sie nicht innen verlegen. Etwas kürzen wäre eventuell noch möglich aber auch nicht soo viel, und bei der Satteltasche hast du ebenfalls recht  die schaut optisch wirklich nicht gerade super aus aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck und da ist mein ganzes Werkzeug drin da ich das bei einem Sturz nicht im Rücken haben möchte.

@ Tom4: Hast du dann das 2014er Modell??


----------



## TOM4 (3. August 2015)

_UsE_ schrieb:


> ja die Gabel vorne ist zwar keine schlechte aber auch kein Spitzenmodell, da wäre wirklich ein Verbesserungspotenzial vorhanden. Bei den Kabeln bin ich auch deiner Meinung nur ich kann sie nicht innen verlegen. Etwas kürzen wäre eventuell noch möglich aber auch nicht soo viel, und bei der Satteltasche hast du ebenfalls recht  die schaut optisch wirklich nicht gerade super aus aber sie erfüllt ihren Zweck und da ist mein ganzes Werkzeug drin da ich das bei einem Sturz nicht im Rücken haben möchte.
> 
> @ Tom4: Hast du dann das 2014er Modell??


 
Das da ist meins


----------



## Mzungu (5. August 2015)

So schaut mein Force aktuell aus:


----------



## cyclery.de (5. August 2015)

Sieht doch spaßig aus. Ist das eine 170er Lyrik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (6. August 2015)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Sieht doch spaßig aus. Ist das eine 170er Lyrik?



Das war ursprünglich eine 160 mm U-Turn, da war aber die Feder zu hart. Da es die U-Turn Feder aber nirgends mehr in blau bekommt, habe ich auf coil umgebaut. Da müsste man für 160 mm den Federschaft abdrehen und ein neues Gewinde einschneiden...was mir zu umständlich war. Daher fahr ich sie jetzt mit 170 mm.


----------



## _UsE_ (6. August 2015)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Das da ist meins



das ist auch ein sehr schönes Bike! =)


----------



## Kruko (6. August 2015)

Mzungu schrieb:


> So schaut mein Force aktuell aus:



Das würde ganz gut passen.

http://www.gocycle.de/a.php/shop/gocycle/lang/de/?a=16696

Das Rot der Sattelstütze stört mich zumindest.


----------



## Mzungu (6. August 2015)

Das stimmt.
Aber fast 70 Euro für ein paar Eloxteile für eine Stütze, für die ich selbst nur 100 bezahlt habe, find ich arg übertrieben.
Ich halte die Augen aber offen, wenn mir ein schwarzes oder blaues Set günstig über den Weg läuft, schlag ich zu.


----------



## cyclery.de (7. August 2015)

Ich finde es als Farbakzent so besser. Eloxalblau passt halt auch nicht wirklich zum Lackblau (siehe Pedale).
Aber das sind ja nur Geschmäcker


----------



## Ketterechts (7. August 2015)

Nach langer Standzeit endlich mal wieder auf der Piste unterwegs - bei süssen 38°





96er GT LTS Thermoplast - mein erstes GT , gekauft 1998 für ein Vermögen und jetzt mit Avid Ultimate V-Brakes und ner Marzocchi , sowie einem FOX Vanilla Dämpfer


----------



## TOM4 (7. August 2015)

Das ist mal ein "rockgarden"!


----------



## cdrider (10. August 2015)




----------



## cdrider (10. August 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde die neueste Ergatterung.Vielgesuchte Spin's.Die Frage obs hald zum silber/purple passt.Ich weis net so recht?Gruss an Benjamin das Thermo hat sich sicher gefreut über die Ausfahrt(das is ja scho mal so heiss gebacken worden) ;-).Was macht das Zassi?Vorbau scho gewechselt?Mir war er auch zu Lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (11. August 2015)

cdrider schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde die neueste Ergatterung.Vielgesuchte Spin's.Die Frage obs hald zum silber/purple passt.Ich weis net so recht?Gruss an Benjamin das Thermo hat sich sicher gefreut über die Ausfahrt(das is ja scho mal so heiss gebacken worden) ;-).Was macht das Zassi?Vorbau scho gewechselt?Mir war er auch zu Lang.


die spins finde ich optisch nicht schlecht, mir fallen eher der zu neue redesign-flite und die kettenblattschrauben als tauschenswert auf - hübsche stütze


----------



## cdrider (11. August 2015)

Ja,Schrauben sibd noch vom Vorbesitzer.Der Flite würde auch gern gehn wenn der Vater von ihm zur Verfügung wäre in weiss.
@ceo hast die Syncros schon verbaut?Bring mal Bilder.


----------



## Triturbo (11. August 2015)

Grüße aus Rügen


----------



## epic2006 (11. August 2015)

Eine Fahrmaschine! So soll das sein!

Ich hab zum ersten Mal was "geliked", glaub ich.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. August 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

für das GT Treffen hab ich endlich das John Player Psyclone überarbeitet. Da die Gold nugget Teile von SRAM nun 3 Jahre NOS im Keller rumlagen und damit auch der Umwerfer gewechselt werden musste, war es am Ende dann doch ein bißchen mehr Arbeit als nur ein kleines Update. Die alten Microshift Teile waren ergonomisch und schaltungstechnisch ein absolute Katastrophe und haben mich fast an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben, da die Indexierung sehr unsauber war und vorne und hinten die Kette immer in die Zwischenräume abgelegt hat.

Dann mussten noch die Bremskolben der Marta SL gangbar gemacht werden und die Sättel neu ausgerichtet werden, da die nachträglich angebrachten Disc Aufnahmen nicht ganz so genau angebracht wurden.

Ich hoffe in den nächsten Wochen noch das finale Werkstück in gold ano zu bekommen, dann wars das endgültig mit Updates.

Seht selbst:




DSC02892 by peru73, auf Flickr




DSC02904 by peru73, auf Flickr




DSC02902 by peru73, auf Flickr




DSC02890 by peru73, auf Flickr




DSC02900 by peru73, auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## cdrider (14. August 2015)

Hab mir grad die Augen verblitzt.Hast wohl Fort Knox geplündert? Ne, sieht cool aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (14. August 2015)

Bin gespannt es beim Treffen in natura zu sehen


Sent from my handy.....


----------



## LeFrankdrien (15. August 2015)

Ja, ich auch, schließlich war es mal als FAHRrad geplant, bisher hing es meist nur an der Wand. Und ich hoffe auch noch das weiße Xizang mitbringen zu können, nachdem es nächste Woche erneut zum Lackierer muss. Auch diese Baustelle hoffe ich dann final schließen zu können...


----------



## esp262 (16. August 2015)

war diese woche auch mit meiner ganzen gt sammlung unterwegs
GT Avalanche Pro kollegen zum fahren gegeben
GT LTS  selbst mal wieder gequällt, aber die laufräder knacken (die guten spin )
und mein Neues Force, fast 20 jahre jünger wie das lts


----------



## versus (16. August 2015)

zum JPP: pornopesche! sauber!


----------



## Deleted 314425 (17. August 2015)

moin hab gestern endlich ein günstiges lts gefunden 
ich weiss zwar nicht welches genaue model es ist (ich denke lts2000dx von 1999) aber für 90 inkl versand ist es egal welches lts es ist solange es einigermassen ok ist ... habs sofort gekauft ...







rahmen soll keine dellen, risse oder sonstige grobe macken haben... ein pedal fehlt und die bremsen funktionieren nicht...
ich hab jetz vor das bike von OLD auf NEWschool umzubauen...




kann mir jmd noch gute hersteller empfehlen die aktuelle komponenten im 90s stil haben ? so hersteller wie raceface, answer, MANITOU, profile etc.. ich steh voll auf dieses chrome oder alu cnc zeug...  am besten lila eloxiert oder neon gelb 

zwei fragen:

hat das bike schon die löcher für discbrakes hinten?oder muss ich die löcher selber bohren und mit dem adapter arbeiten?

 hat jmd erfahrungen mit nem bionx motor am lts?? denkt ihr der akku passt in das rahmen dreieck?


----------



## Triturbo (18. August 2015)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Eine Fahrmaschine! So soll das sein!
> 
> Ich hab zum ersten Mal was "geliked", glaub ich.



Danke! Ja, Fahrmaschine trifft es ganz gut  Das Zaskar hat sich dort oben sehr wohl gefühlt, war auf den Trails verspielt und dynamisch aber man konnte auch auf Teer gut vorankommen. Liegt mir sehr gut. Siehe auch dem GTs im Einsatz Thread.


----------



## cyclery.de (25. August 2015)

Für den kommenden Einsatz wurden einige Modifikationen vorgenommen. Unter anderem ein 1 x 11-fach Antrieb.


----------



## versus (25. August 2015)

das sieht irgendwie sehr clean aus, für ein fully. gefällt mir - mit "normalen" laufrädern würde es noch besser gefallen, die cb sind nicht so meins.


----------



## cdrider (31. August 2015)

Hi Leute,nach dem Vorbild von Ketterechts hab ich am Wochenende auch mal wieder mein LTS ausgeführt wer weis wie lang es noch so schönes Wetter ist.
Ich könnte für den Aufbau meines 95er Avalanche bb ein paar Inspirationen in Bildform gebrauchen!Danke im Voraus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (31. August 2015)

Hab mal eine Inventur gemacht.
GT Timberline Lady 1984, Original. Wird nur bei schönen Wetter von meiner Tochter gefahren.



GT Timberline 1985.



GT Backwoods 1985



GT Pazific Flyer 1986



GT Timberline 1986 ( der Anfang der Chromsucht ).



GT Timberline 1986, mein letztes Winterrad. Leider hat die Hinterachse (bereits neu) und die Pedale den Winter nicht überlebt.



GT Edge Ti, für die Straße.



GT ZRX, für den Winter.



GT Karakoram Tequila Sunrise, für graues Wetter (die Lackierung sorgt sofort für gute Laune).



GT XCR 1000, fürs Gelände.



GT Ruckus 1.0, für den Bikepark.



und zum Schluß, GT Quatrefoil. Für gemeinsame Ausfahrten 8hab hier noch nichts dran gemacht, Aufbau ist noch vom Vorbesitzer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roonster (31. August 2015)

Mit dem Zassi war ich 2013 schon mal hier:


 




Neu ist seit August mein Bravado:


----------



## versus (4. September 2015)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Inventur gemacht.



 wie gross bist du noch gleich?


----------



## Mintia (5. September 2015)

Roonster schrieb:


> Mit dem Zassi war ich 2013 schon mal hier:
> Anhang anzeigen 416967
> 
> Schönes Bike - erinnert mich daran, was ich damals nicht haben konnte...


----------



## argh (6. September 2015)

.


----------



## helmbrenner (11. September 2015)

Es geht auch anders.
Mein 93er Zaskar LE. Heute Zugpferd und immer noch das beste und schnellste Rad, was ich mir vorstellen kann.


----------



## Jan-Cor (11. September 2015)

Heute ist in unsere GT Familien etwas dazu gekommen.  Hab mir ein GT i-drive 4.0 gekauft. Leider ist den Fox Float nicht 100% dicht, dazu brauche ich den Fox Float Service kit. Wo kann ich die bekommen?


----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

diese letzten Teile sind vorm GT Treffen nicht mehr fertig geworden. An welches Rad sie kommen, wird wohl klar sein. Die Kurbel bekommt nen Satz all black Kettenblätter samt schwarzer KB Schrauben und schwarzer Kurbelschrauben. Mal sehen ob sich der Anschlag am Umwerfer so weit reindrehen lässt, dass ich den Golden Nugget Shifter 2-fach fahren kann.

Die Schraube für die Sicherung der Spiders ist die bisher exotischte Schraube, die ich jemals an nem Rad gesehen habe. Zölliges Linksgewinde mit zölligem Innensechskantkopf. Zum Glück passt der 40er Torx...

Das Enblem ist gold eloxiert und danach teilweise schwarz gelackt. Hoffentlich hält das doppelseitige Klebeband...




DSC02974 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr




DSC02973 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## versus (14. September 2015)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hält das doppelseitige Klebeband...
> VG
> peru



nimm spiegelklebeband, da reisst du eher den lack vom steuerrohr ab, als das blingblingteilchen


----------



## Kruko (14. September 2015)

versus schrieb:


> nimm spiegelklebeband, da reisst du eher den lack vom steuerrohr ab, als das blingblingteilchen



Oder einen Punkt Scheibenkleber aus einer KFZ-Werkstatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (14. September 2015)

Ok, danke für die Tipps! Mehr dazu demnächst..


----------



## versus (23. September 2015)

nicht meins, aber es ist gestern im rahmen einer velodemo eine weile neben mir her gefahren:






auf dem bild sieht es zugegebenermassen recht verschwurbelt und auch hinsichtlich der proportionen etwas verunglückt aus, aber live fand ich das ding ziemlich cool. der gute mann hatte auch richtige (cross-) reifen montiert. anders als auf diesem foto.

da ich hier ja quasi für das produkt werbe, gehe ich davon aus, dass es okay ist das bild von der GT-Seite genommen zu haben.


----------



## MUD´doc (12. Oktober 2015)

Jaa, es gibt diese Lütte noch.
Mein GT Outpost im "Schlecht-Wetter-Straßen-Trimm":
mit neuen Laufrädern Mavic XM 317, bei den alten LRS waren die Bremsflanken hohl gebremst (Danke an oppaunke);
neue Bremshebeln "Shimano Trekking XT". Die AVID Digit 5 haben dagegen null Leistung, aber die AVID-Bremszangen davon blieben dran;
und neuen Gleitlager für den Steuerkopf, da die alten Kugellager sich mittlerweile "eingedrückt" hatten. Tja, super Geradeauslauf, aber das Lenkverhalten war mies.
Nu´fluppt die Kiste wieder wie frisch vom Werk


----------



## cagiva (16. Oktober 2015)

dann stell ich doch auch mal ein Foto rein 
leider ist es aber nicht mehr mein Rad, irgendjemand dachte auch wenn es abgesperrt ist kann er es mitnehmen... (sollte es also jemand mal sehen, bitte es ist/war meins)


----------



## Grenzacher (16. Oktober 2015)

Ein GT mit Lefty, so es noch in dieser Konfiguration zusammen sein sollte, wäre ja nicht ganz unauffällig... Btw, schönes Rad...!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cagiva (16. Oktober 2015)

Grenzacher schrieb:


> Ein GT mit Lefty, so es noch in dieser Konfiguration zusammen sein sollte, wäre ja nicht ganz unauffällig... Bzw, schönes Rad...!
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


danke ja, war ein super schönes teil und hat alles mitgemacht. ich habs zweimal bei ner Transalp richtig geprügelt und hatte mächtig spass damit. die ganze konfiguration ist selten, ich hatte ja noch die sattelstütze (reverb dropper) und Hope Tech3E4 bremsen darauf.
ewig schade drum :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (16. Oktober 2015)

Sieht(sah) echt toll aus mit Lefty sowas hab ich auch vor mit nem 29 er Zaskar.Wo ist dir das Bike denn abhanden gekommen?


----------



## cagiva (16. Oktober 2015)

cdrider schrieb:


> Sieht(sah) echt toll aus mit Lefty sowas hab ich auch vor mit nem 29 er Zaskar.Wo ist dir das Bike denn abhanden gekommen?


in wien, 6 bezirk...
vor ca. 4 wochen, jetzt fahr ich yeti  (das wird aber nur mehr aus dem abteil geholt gefahren und dann gleich wieder weggesperrt)

die infos für den umbau hab ich mir von GT Yellow Wings Racingteam geholt, die fahren alle Lefty !


----------



## tomasius (23. Oktober 2015)

RENNRAD- SPAM! 

Mal ein wenig mit Weltmeisterstreifen gespielt...





















Poste soviel, da krank. Kalkschulter. Sch... Alter. Wann kommen endlich die GT E-Bikes?  

Tom


----------



## Kruko (23. Oktober 2015)

tomasius schrieb:


> Poste soviel, da krank. Kalkschulter. Sch... Alter. Wann kommen endlich die GT E-Bikes?
> 
> Tom



Gute Besserung. So eine Kalkschulter hat meiner Maus dieses Jahr auch zu schaffen gemacht


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2015)

das grade habe ich vor kurzem live gesehen. cooles ding!


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. Oktober 2015)

versus schrieb:


> wie gross bist du noch gleich?


187 cm


----------



## mountymaus (24. Oktober 2015)

Gute Besserung Tom!
Das macht richtig aua...
Ich habe einen 6er Träger mit 1,5 Literflaschen in die Hand genommen und nach vorn und hinten gependelt.
Es wurde echt besser. Einfache Methode, sehr hilfreich bei mir...


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Triturbo (30. Oktober 2015)

Wow, das finde ich klasse  Sehr schönes Rad


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2015)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


>



schönes bike und gut fotografuiert!

genau das rahmenset (mit starrgabel) habe ich noch auf dem speicher. mit genau der gleichen sattelstütze, die leider festkorrodiert ist und sich auch nach inzwischen monatelangem wd-40 bad nicht lösen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (30. Oktober 2015)

versus schrieb:


> schönes bike und gut fotografuiert!
> 
> genau das rahmenset (mit starrgabel) habe ich noch auf dem speicher. mit genau der gleichen sattelstütze, die leider festkorrodiert ist und sich auch nach inzwischen monatelangem wd-40 bad nicht lösen lässt



Dann Versuch mal die anderen Tricks. Cola oder Bremsflüssigkeit.


----------



## ceo (30. Oktober 2015)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dann Versuch mal die anderen Tricks. Cola oder Bremsflüssigkeit.


dot4 oder dot5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??? das ist die eindeutige entscheidung für ein repaint!!! das zeug frisst lack - 'n tropfen reicht.
mit cola und geduld (1-2 tage einwirklen lassen, ggf. cola erneuern und nochmal das ganze) habe ich schon mehrmals erfolg gehabt.


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2015)

cola war mir bisher zu bappig und von bremsflüssigkeit habe ich in dem zusammenhang noch nie gehört. 
probiere ich mal.


----------



## cyclery.de (31. Oktober 2015)

Gerade mit Bremsflüssigkeit wäre ich aber sehr vorsichtig. Sonst löst Du womöglich nicht nur die Stütze, sondern auch den Lack im betroffenen Bereich.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. November 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich wieder ne neue Winter/ Alltags/ Schlechtwetter/ Mädchen für alles- Schlampe gebraucht habe, wurde nun das umgeschweißte CX-1 komplettiert.

Aufgrund meiner persönlichen Situation habe ich mir die 150 € für das Lackieren von Gabel/Vorbau/ Spacer und Steuersatzkappe gespart. Vielleicht mal wenn wieder mehr Kohle in der Kasse ist..

Ne schwarze Carbon Gabel geht immer und das KB von Gebhardt hat das Rad ja eh schon optisch beeinträchtigt. Als teure Sonderanfertigung bestellt und natürlich vergessen, es schwarz zu ordern...na ja, es wird irgendwann mal durch ein schwarzes KB ersetzt werden. Aber nur so konnte ich ne Verwendung für die KCNC K-Type Kurbel finden.

Da man auch keine RS685 STIs günstig bekommt, habe ich den Doppelmoppel von Trickstuff reaktiviert. Funktioniert soweit recht gut, leider ist die Zugreibung der Bremszüge zu hoch, die Rückstellung geht noch zu langsam.

Als echter Crosser mMn nicht zu gebrauchen, da man es mit dem Kran um die Ecke liften muss. Ein Crosser amerikanischer Prägung eben. Aber für leichte MTB Einlagen und Gravel allemal top...




IMAG0168 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr

Doppelmoppel




IMAG0169 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr




IMAG0170 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr




IMAG0175 by gt.edge.ti, auf Flickr

VG
peru


----------



## Jinpster (6. November 2015)

@versus 
bei Würth gibts paar Sachen zum Rost lösen... Rost Off Ice mit Kälteeffekt oder Rost Off Bolt das lange einwirkt. Viele billige Rostlöser verfliegen zu schnell und lösen den rost nicht an.
Und WD 40 ist alles andere als ein Rostlöser.


----------



## versus (6. November 2015)

Jinpster schrieb:


> @versus
> bei Würth gibts paar Sachen zum Rost lösen... Rost Off Ice mit Kälteeffekt oder Rost Off Bolt das lange einwirkt. Viele billige Rostlöser verfliegen zu schnell und lösen den rost nicht an.
> Und WD 40 ist alles andere als ein Rostlöser.



danke 

@ Pesche sauber zusammengebrutzelt. auch der paintjob mit sternchen und so ist grosser sport


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. November 2015)

...danke...

Aber die Sternchen sind "nur" Aufkleber ..aber ziemliche gute Kopien der US Nationals Lackierung...


----------



## Davidbelize (7. November 2015)

Zuwachs...

Sorry falscher thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (22. November 2015)

Kurz vor der Fertigstellung:


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. November 2015)

Bis auf die Sattelstellung gefällt es mir sehr gut.


----------



## Tinkerer (22. November 2015)

Moin zusammen. Ich bin der neue.  Seit dem Sommer fahre ich jetzt auch GT. Allerdings ist mein Bike nach dem Neuaufbau etwas "unkonventionell" geworden. Ich wette, der eine oder andere hier würde es daher wohl eher in den "anderen" Bilderthread verschieben, aber das Bike macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß beim Fahren. Und das ist ja, was zählt. - Naja, und die Blicke zieht es schon irgendwie auf sich... 

Von vorne: 
 

Von hinten:
 

Etwa näher:
 

Mit Tourenausrüstung:
 
(Und ja, seitdem ich regelmäßig bei der Critical Mass mitfahre, hab ich ne "Musikanlage" an Bord. )

Andere Seite:
 

Deshalb brauche ich Licht am Rad:
 

Ich hoffe, niemand aus der Youngtimerpuristen-Ecke hat einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.


----------



## MoeOdenwald (22. November 2015)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, niemand aus der Youngtimerpuristen-Ecke hat einen Herzinfarkt bekommen.



Ich hab mich nur an meiner mundspülung verschluckt 

Viel Spaß mit dem teil irgendwie cool


----------



## Tinkerer (22. November 2015)

MoeOdenwald schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nur an meiner mundspülung verschluckt



Ich hab euch ja vorgewarnt.  Nee, Spaß beiseite. Ich hab lange meinem alten BMX Rad nachgetrauert und als mir dieser Rahmen in die Hände gefallen ist, war das die Gelegenheit, einen 26'' BMX Cruiser zu bauen, mit dem man als Erwachsener anständige Touren mit gewissem BMX Feeling fahren kann ohne die Knie unterm Kinn zu haben. Und welches Rad würde sich besser für so ein X-over eignen, als ein klassisches GT?


----------



## versus (23. November 2015)

grundgütiger! wildes zeug  hier - das habe ich jetzt betont wohlwollend formuliert ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tinkerer (23. November 2015)

versus schrieb:


> grundgütiger! wildes zeug  hier - das habe ich jetzt betont wohlwollend formuliert ;-)



Mir ist durchaus bewußt, daß es gewisse Glaubenskonflikte in Sachen Orignalaufbau vs. Tuning bei Youngtimern gibt. (Bei Autos vermutlich noch mehr als bei Fahrrädern.) Von daher ist es völlig okay, mein Bike nicht zu mögen. Ich kann halt nur sagen, daß es sich super fährt und enorm Spaß macht. Aber Mountainbiken würde ich damit natürlich nicht. Vermutlich bin ich damit im falschen Forum, aber ich bin ziemlich neu in Sachen Bikeforen und das hier kam mir ganz sympathisch vor.


----------



## ceo (23. November 2015)

cdrider schrieb:


> @ceo hast die Syncros schon verbaut?Bring mal Bilder.


stimmt, hier hab ich's noch gar nicht gezeigt: mein '93er zaskar im usedlook-spaßaufbau. stellenweise sind die teile leider zu gut  steht in meiner alten heimat an der küste. wenn ich zu meinen eltern fahre, dann jage ich dieses bike durch die heide und an den strand. fetzt!!!
@cdrider danke für die stütze, die silberne ct-stütze steht deinem bike echt gut. bin ganz zufrieden mit dem aufbau und fahrverhalten (und dem krach der compact-hügi ) das stück feuerwehrschlauch hat sich auch bewährt. zaskar & z2 hat sich bewährt und wird es wieder. würde die 735er pedale noch gern gegen 731er tauschen. falls jemand andersrum tauschen möchte > pm. gt a'me waffle griffe wären auch nice, sind aber rar.


----------



## Kruko (23. November 2015)

versus schrieb:


> grundgütiger! wildes zeug  hier - das habe ich jetzt betont wohlwollend formuliert ;-)


Das hast du aber wirklich sehr nett gesagt. Für mich ist das Ding ganz klar etwas für den Vergewaltigungs-Thread..

Gibt es eigentlich forenübergreifend so etwas? Da würde es mit dem anderen Ding aus dem Ketzerei-Thread in direkter Konkurrenz stehen.


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. November 2015)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Moin zusammen. Ich bin der neue.  Seit dem Sommer fahre ich jetzt auch GT. Allerdings ist mein Bike nach dem Neuaufbau etwas "unkonventionell" geworden. Ich wette, der eine oder andere hier würde es daher wohl eher in den "anderen" Bilderthread verschieben, aber das Bike macht einfach unglaublich viel Spaß beim Fahren. Und das ist ja, was zählt. - Naja, und die Blicke zieht es schon irgendwie auf sich...
> 
> Von vorne:
> Anhang anzeigen 438992
> ...



Solange das Rad bewegt wird ist doch alles ok. muß ja nicht immer ein gewichtsoptimiertes CC Rad sein
Zudem macht ein 26" BMX Cruiser richtig Spaß.


----------



## maatik (23. November 2015)

Ich finds gut. Man sieht das es mit Liebe aufgebaut ist und das was "aus dem Rahmen fällt" wurde sogar sinnig argumentiert. Definitiv ein würdiges Bike hier im Thread und im Unterforum und vergewaltigt ist echt was anderes


----------



## Tinkerer (24. November 2015)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Solange das Rad bewegt wird ist doch alles ok. muß ja nicht immer ein gewichtsoptimiertes CC Rad sein



Ich muß allerdings zugeben, das Rad _momentan_ nicht ins Gelände auszuführen, auch wenn es hier genug Möglichkeiten dafür gäbe. (Wäre mit Semi-Slicks wohl auch nur bedingt zu empfehlen.) Das Einsatzgebiet ist derzeit unsere tolle neue "Radautobahn" (Video nicht von mir), die keine 200 Meter von meiner Haustür entfernt liegt. Für Mountainbiker ist das jetzt sicher eine ziemlich unspannende Sache, aber als Feierabend-Fitneßtraining ist das ideal. Ich bin in nichtmal einer Minute auf der Trasse und kann da (bis auf 3 Kreuzungen) völlig Autofrei (mitten in der Großstadt!) etwas über 40km (two-way) fahren. In den wenigen Wochen seitdem das Rad fahrbereit ist, hat sich meine Fitneß nach rund 300km damit tatsächlich spürbar gesteigert, wobei die in letzter Zeit generell etwas gelitten hatte. Und mit dem BMX Cruiser bin ich dabei trotzdem wesentlich entspannter untwegs als diese verbissenen Rennradler, die im Tiefflug an einem vorbeidüsen. (Und um E-Biker abzuhängen reichen meine 7 Gänge auf der Strecke fast überall immer noch völlig aus. ) Solange es schneefrei bleibt, ist das konditionsmäßig einfach eine super Vorbereitung auf die nächste Sommersaison und vielleicht klappt es ja auch endlich mit der "Gewichtsoptimierung beim Fahrer".


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. November 2015)

Somit erfühlt das FAHRRAD doch seinen Sinn.


----------



## Tinkerer (24. November 2015)

Und man kann sagen was man will, aber ich finde meine Version einfach deutlich schöner als den Zustand, in dem das Rad früher mal war:



Das Bild würde ich tatsächlich in den V-Thread stellen, wäre das Bike nicht von meiner Verwandschaft gefahren worden. 

Bis vor kurzem sah es dann so aus:



Ursprünglich hab ich versucht, 26'' Mag Wheels zu bekommen und das Rad war auch als Single-Speed geplant. Es sollte halt eine größere Version von meinem alten Rad werden.

 

Die Felgen hab ich aber nicht bekommen und aus diesem Grund (und unzureichender Vorabinformation zum Thema SS) kam es dann letztlich ein wenig anders, aber ich bin mit dem Ergebnis trotzdem zufrieden.


----------



## GT-Sassy (24. November 2015)

Irgentwo im Netz bot einer aus den Ruhrgebiet alte Outpost/Talera/... als BMX Cruiser Umbauten mit den Weels zu extrem teuren Preisen an.
Wurde hier auch Diskutiert.

Ab und zu taucht noch so ein Eigenbau auf, hier zb:
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-talera-bmx-cruiser-mountainbike/391837556-217-4501


----------



## Tinkerer (25. November 2015)

Ja, sowas ähnliches hatte ich mir ursprünglich vorgestellt. Bloß ohne Gangschaltung und vielleicht nicht ganz so schrill.  Bei den Felgen wäre zum schwarzen Rahmen eigentlich nur rot oder weiß in Frage gekommen. Aber aus China wollte ich dann doch keine Felgen importieren und Originale sind sehr schwer zu bekommen. - Zumal zu verantwortbaren Preisen. 

Irgendwie juckt es mich ja auch auch in den Fingern, mein echtes BMX Rad wieder flott zu machen, aber das ist seit Ewigkeiten eingelagert und müßte vermutlich eher neu aufgebaut als überholt werden. Und dann hab ich kürzlich mehr oder weniger ein altes Rennrad "geerbt"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (25. November 2015)

Aus dem Forum 


 ....Danke.


----------



## ceo (27. November 2015)

nicht meins, aber ich hab's für einen guten freund neu aufgebaut, gt karakoram von 1990 in "purple haze".


----------



## messerspeiche2 (28. November 2015)

gefällt mir sehr gut das 90er purple haze, aber bitte doch ohne klingel und reflektoren. 

hier mein bravado von 96, ziemlich nahe am Katalog, bis auf die Grip-Shift. (fahre ich wahnsinnig gerne mit dicken handschuhen)
muss jetzt dieses jahr als winterbitch herhalten , ich habe fahrräder nicht gerne an der wand hängen, dafür sind sie nicht gebaut.



 

unschönes Foto, aber das hier kommt der tatsächlichen farbe recht nahe. (ist ein matt blau... habe den 
sattel extra so gewählt, dazu noch evtl. griffe mit einer dezenten gelben linie der balance halber?)



 

überlege wegen der schönen cockpit-chromoptik stx rc shifter zu verbasteln, die hier rumliegen. was denkt ihr ?


----------



## tofu1000 (29. November 2015)

Ist doch ein schönes Rad für den Alltag. Und wenn dir Shitgrip  taugt, dann lass sie doch einfach dran und such stattdessen nach ein paar gelben Griffgummis für diese?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (6. Dezember 2015)

mein erstes Flatbar-Rad seit 2008 - auch als Winter- und Einkaufsschlure gedacht.






fehlt nur noch das dritte Karakoram in der Sammlung 

Das Bravado finde ich auch schick


----------



## esp262 (13. Dezember 2015)

Zuwachs in meiner Sammlung


----------



## Lousa (28. Dezember 2015)

esp262 schrieb:


> Zuwachs in meiner Sammlung



Als nächstes würde ich Dir ein handmade vom Sohnemann des "Meisters" empfehlen


----------



## rapha86 (6. Januar 2016)

Mein Karakoram Hans Rey, eins von derzeit 5 GT's


----------



## rapha86 (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (6. Januar 2016)

gt für den nachwuchs


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2016)

boaaaargh...! jetzt habe ich beim durchklicken der detailbilder gedacht "was für ein hübsches zaskar" UND DANN  kommt am ende die gesamtansicht mit diesem unförmigen geweih   

da kannst du mir jetzt so viel von bequem etc. erzählen, das ding ist einfach      wo ist denn der würg-smiley hin???


----------



## ceo (7. Januar 2016)

versus schrieb:


> geweih


jaja, ich weiss es polarisiert und ich habe selbst laaange gehadert, aber es hat einen sinn und zweck. der grundgedanke dieses aufbaus ist es, meiner tochter das mtb-hobby nahe zu bringen. von mir ausgehend ist es so: wenn etwas spaß bringen soll, muß es mehr als nur funktionieren. holzarbeiten beispielsweise mache ich sehr gern und sehr genau, habe aber auch viel festoolwerkzeug. mit einem ordentlichen bike macht das biken auf jeden fall mehr spaß als mit einer möhre, die auch ohne schloß niemand klaut. da ich mittelfristig mit meiner lütten touren machen möchte ist es einfach wichtig, dass sie nicht schlapp macht. schon auf der jungfernfahrt (26.12.) wurden verschiedene greifvarianten des bullbars (übrigens ein sehr leichter scott at2 lf, weil tc ) genutzt. für sie ist es ein mehrwert, ich hab's gewußt. wenn das bike deswegen nicht auf dem yt-contest treppchen steht, ist ihr das wurscht. sie hat einfach ein leichtes tolles rad von papa und wir machen ausflüge. that's it. genug gerechtfairticht  kleiner trost: hier kommt kein geweih dran.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (10. Januar 2016)




----------



## maatik (10. Januar 2016)

Moritzburg !


----------



## ceo (11. Januar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


>


schöner lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinE (13. Januar 2016)

Aktueller Stand:


----------



## Triturbo (27. Januar 2016)

Manche kennen das sicher ... 

Da taucht plötzlich in den Kleinanzeigen ein GT auf. Der zweite Blick geht natürlich gleich zum Standpunkt: 45 km von mir, schonmal ganz gut! Bild auf dem Handy angeschaut, wo man jetzt nicht so viel erkennen kann (bzw. ich habe von den Komponenten wenig Ahnung, denn das Rad ist fast so alt wie ich selbst). Nach einer Mail hatte mir der Verkäufer dann auch die Rahmenhöhe gegeben. Der erste Wert, mit dem ich arbeiten konnte  





Ich also angerufen und Sonntag einen Termin klar gemacht. Hingefahren, angeschaut: steht echt noch gut da, das schöne Rad. Rollt leicht, etwas spiel im Steuersatz, sonst eigentlich wirklich guter Zustand. Es wird verkauft, weil der Besitzer ein neues MTB gekauft hat. Ein Bulls. Kein Komentar 

Preis nicht groß verhandelt (weil ich es unbedingt haben wollte ), aber so sind wenigstens beide Seiten glücklich. 
Zu Hause wurde dann gleich der Steuersatz begutachtet: Top! Kein Rost, keine Rillen, etwas altes Fett, so wie es sein muss!











Also Ständer abgeschraubt, Sattelstütze herausgezogen (sie ist nicht festgegammelt, auch Top!), selbst die gute Alivio Kurbel läuft sauber ohne merkliches Spiel! 

Heute dann die erste Proberunde. Zur Arbeit und an der Elbe lang. Leise, rollt leicht, bremst gut (wusste gar nicht, das die Cantis so gut sein können), schaltet sauber  Was will man mehr!
















Lenker und LRS sind definitiv nicht original. Vorbau auch nicht? Evtl. helfe ich hier noch mal nach. Hat jemand Dokumente zu einem 1994er Timberline? Oder ist es gar ein 1995er? Das beiliegende Buch (auf Bild 1) ist auch schön. Mountainbike Reparaturen von 1994. Wie helfe ich mir selbst, quasi. Gefährlich ist es auch, denn viel XTR und XT abgebildet. An Marin Ti Rahmen.

Fazit: Hätte nicht besser klappen können


----------



## Leuchtentrager (27. Januar 2016)

Es ist wohl ein 95er. Der Vorbau ist nicht original, die Kugel Kurbel aber wohl auch nicht. Ich schicke Dir etwas per PN.


/edit: Ich hasse dieses PAD.


----------



## Jinpster (27. Januar 2016)

Ich finde es schick. Tolle Farbe. Was hast du denn gezahlt? 120 € oder super Schnäppchen?


----------



## Triturbo (27. Januar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Es ist wohl ein 95er. Der Vorbau ist nicht original, die Kugel aber wohl auch nicht. Ich schicke Dir etwas per PN.



Ja, 1995 passt. Die Prospekte sind sehr hilfreich 



Jinpster schrieb:


> Ich finde es schick. Tolle Farbe. Was hast du denn gezahlt? 120 € oder super Schnäppchen?



In Live sieht es wirklich toll aus. Die Fotos von meinem Telefon bieten noch viel Verbesserungspotenzial. Ich habe 90€ gezahlt, was ich nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig finde. 

Ist also ein 1995er Timberline in der Farbe Magenta. Laufradsatz, Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Sattelklemme sind leider nicht mehr orginal. Besonders der LRS mit modernen, schwarzen Deore Naben stört mich. Auch wenn die Felgen mit Reifen, Lenker und Vorbau zeitgenössisch sein sollten. Auch die Sattelklemme (gekürzter Shimano Schnellspanner) nervt mich noch besonders.


----------



## trautbrueder (31. Januar 2016)

Bin auch gerade dabei mein 97/98 Zaskar umzubauen. Hab mich von meinen HS33 getrennt. Und nun sollen V Brakes meine neuen Stopper werden. Kurbel soll eine 960er werden. Diese wird aber noch Poliert und mit goldenen Kettenblattschrauben versehen. Will auf jeden fall mal die 10Kg knacken. Soll halt ein schön Wetter Bike werden. Decals hab ich nur diese, da es immer schwieriger wird welche zu bekommen. Muss ja nicht immer Orginal sein. Und bei dem Rahmen sollte es keine zweifel am Model geben.


----------



## trautbrueder (31. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich steh jetzt vor der Umwerfer Frage! Hab zwar noch einen Topswinger liegen aber wie ich gesehen hab werden auch bei den Aktuellen Modellen Downswinger verbaut. Aber bei den neuen Modellen liegen die Verschraubungen der Flaschenhalter auch höher. Bin mir nicht sicher welcher die bessere Wahl ist.


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2016)

wenn ich die wahl hätte, würde ich immer down swing nehmen. nicht nur, dass ich es schöner finde, die ds haben meistens auch einen grösseren schwenkbereich. und an ein klassisches zaskar gehört aus meiner sicht eh ein ds.


----------



## trautbrueder (1. Februar 2016)

Ja hab schon ein wenig geschaut. Wird wohl ein 961 werden da das der letzte mit 31,8 Schelle ist. Und nicht wie die Nachfolger mit Reduzierungen. Ist dann zwar der totale Mischmasch aber wichtig das es funktioniert und gefällt.


----------



## trautbrueder (3. Februar 2016)

Hab mir noch einen Zaskar Schriftzug fertigen lassen. Neues Design auf altem Rahmen. Aber halt mal was anderes. Freue mich schon auf das Endergebnis. Müssen nur langsam mal alle Teile eintrudeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (3. Februar 2016)

Ist übrigens ein Zaskar LE. Schickes Force. Hättest du aber auch leichter haben können. ;-)

Original-Decals bekommst du noch in den USA. Such auf eBay mal nach dem User felnzo. Er hat eine Yahoo-Gruppe, wo er Bilder aller Decals, die er noch hat, abgebildet hat.

Viel Spaß beim Aufbau der Räder 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## trautbrueder (3. Februar 2016)

Ja wollte aber die Originalen nicht mehr weil die nach einiger Zeit an den Rändern abblättern. Ausser dem soll das Zaskar etwas schlichter in der Farbgebung werden. schwarz, silber , gold. Das Le ist ja kein muss. Aber ich denke bei dem 97 Rahmen sieht man das. Ja auch dem Force muss ich noch ein wenig Zeit widmen. Aber auch da brauch ich noch einige Teile.


----------



## magicmielke (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo Allerseits!
Noch habe ich kein fertiges Rad zu posten aber einen geschenkten GT Rahmen von dem ich nicht einmal die Modellbezeichnung weiß. Timberline? Ist von 1987, verchromt, Anlötsockel für Straßenausrüstung (auch and er Gabel), Bremsen DiaCompe. Hinten U-Brake, Schaltung Suntour und das schönste ist der tolle GT-Epoch Steuersatz mit Feder.
Leider schon kräftig angerostet.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## ceo (14. Februar 2016)

@magicmielke glückwunsch


----------



## Leuchtentrager (14. Februar 2016)

@ceo ist unser unerschrockener Fachmann für ätzende Chemikalien.


----------



## ceo (14. Februar 2016)

Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> @ceo ist unser unerschrockener Fachmann für ätzende Chemikalien.





naja, fachmann keineswegs, aber rost ist schon ätzend 
hab's anhand dieses videos aber mal erfolgreich ausprobiert.
hier das halbfertige versuchsobjekt (und die forke sah wirklich scheißßße aus vorher):


----------



## magicmielke (14. Februar 2016)

Erstaunlich! Probiere ich die Tage mal aus. Wie Nachhaltig ist denn die Methode? Anstatt Luft aufpumpen kann man natürlich auch immer nachpolieren...


----------



## ceo (14. Februar 2016)

naja, die forke wurde nirgends eingebaut, ist so quasi ein halbes jahr unverändert (drinnen) geblieben. es gibt aber auch verschiedene produkte zum konservieren. laut forum ist liquid glass wohl ganz nachhaltig für alles glanzende, weiss nicht ob auch für chrom


----------



## tomasius (16. Februar 2016)

Schöner Rahmen! Glückwunsch. 
Es könnte auch ein 86/87er Backwoods sein.











Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magicmielke (17. Februar 2016)

Danke für Prospekt und Foto! Ich leg mich fest, mein Rahmen "ist ein Backwoods". Sogar der Flaschenhalter ist der Gleiche. Habe noch viele Originalteile aber das Singlespeed vom Foto gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Vielleicht baue ich es mir ähnlich auf, oder greift da ein Copyright ?

Gruß Karsten


----------



## Jinpster (18. Februar 2016)

Das trübe Wetter hat mich  wieder bei den Kleinanzeigen  zuschlagen  lassen. Ein 96 er Backwoods, zu 95% noch original  und wirklich kaum genutzt. Nachdem ich  den Preis  in den zweistelligen gedrückt  hatte musste ich zuschlagen, das Zaskar  in Ulm für 140 Euro war ja schon  verkauft. 
Das beste war die Zugabe der pinken 90iger Jahre Brille.
Hab heute mal das ganze störende StVO Geraffel abgebaut. Werde es dann wohl 1 mal zerlegen, polieren und dann schwirren  mir zu viele Ideen im Kopf.
1. Original  Aufbau 
2. Eine alte Rock shox rein und fürs Gelände  nutzen
3. City cruiser 

Was würdet ihr machen?


----------



## Queristmehr (18. Februar 2016)

yeah geile brille!!!!!!!! geile combo!


----------



## ceo (18. Februar 2016)

glückwunsch zu dem bike. wer hat eigentlich das zaskar aus ulm gekauft???


----------



## Jinpster (18. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich das zaskar aus ulm gekauft???



das würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## cdrider (18. Februar 2016)

ceo schrieb:


> glückwunsch zu dem bike. wer hat eigentlich das zaskar aus ulm gekauft???


Das frag ich mich auch.Ich hab 1 Stunde zu spät angerufen.Bin sogar an dem Abend an Ulm vorbeigefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BIKERTHOM66 (21. Februar 2016)




----------



## BIKERTHOM66 (21. Februar 2016)

War mein Lieblingsbike, bis es mir Anfang November 2015 in Kiel Altenholz gestohlen wurde.
Ich werde alles versuchen es wieder zu finden!
falls es irgendwo gesehn wird, bitte melden!
Danke


----------



## Trialar (23. Februar 2016)

Fährt hier eigentlich auch jemand aktuelle GTs? Seh immer nur "Klassiker" hier


----------



## Queristmehr (23. Februar 2016)

dann will ich nochmal mein derzeit halb zerlegtes force le posten  
bilder sind vom oktober 15 ausm vinschgau  war testfahrt mit neuem dämpfer setup und 34er KB vorne......


----------



## trautbrueder (23. Februar 2016)

Fertig! Mein bunter Mix. Zaskar Le 97.10,06 kg


----------



## cdrider (23. Februar 2016)

10 kg.Sehr sportlich.Daumen hoch.Da dümpel ich bei 11,2 rum.


----------



## trautbrueder (23. Februar 2016)

cdrider schrieb:


> 10 kg.Sehr sportlich.Daumen hoch.Da dümpel ich bei 11,2 rum.


Hab auch fast alles durch Titan ersetzt. Könnte noch die Messingnippel an den Laufrädern ersetzen. Aber das kann warten.


----------



## tomasius (26. Februar 2016)

Und ich ersetze mal wieder Stahl durch Titan, bzw. ergänze Stahl um Titan! 






Neu im Stall: Ein Lightning aus NL.
Es wurde wahrscheinlich jahrelang von einem Niederländer mit Rückenleiden für gelegentliche Frikandel Speciaal
Besorgunsfahrten genutzt.






Spacer günstig abzugeben. Habe zu viele davon!  - Wenigstens ist die Aheadkappe auch aus Titan. 

Tom


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2016)

Juhu, der Tom ist wieder geheilt und hat MTB's.

Viel Spaß mit dem Titan. Hast Du auch wieder Blumen aus Holland mitgebracht??


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. Februar 2016)

Hey Tom,

top, und ich bin mir SEEEEEEHHR sicher, dass Du das Gerät stilecht aufbauen wirst. Hast Du ja oft genug bewiesen!!!!

Und jetzt ist der Weg auch frei mal wieder beim GT Treffen aufzuschlagen. Würd mich freuen, den Titan Boliden mit Dir als Fahrer dort zu sehen!

Und um meinem Ruf gerecht zu werden und Dich nicht zuuuuu sehr zu loben: heb Dir die Spacer lieber auf, der Jüngste bist DU auch nicht mehr

VG

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Februar 2016)

peru73 schrieb:


> heb Dir die Spacer lieber auf, der Jüngste bist DU auch nicht mehr


----------



## versus (27. Februar 2016)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und ich ersetze mal wieder Stahl durch Titan, bzw. ergänze Stahl um Titan!
> 
> Neu im Stall: Ein Lightning aus NL.
> Es wurde wahrscheinlich jahrelang von einem Niederländer mit Rückenleiden für gelegentliche Frikandel Speciaal
> ...



glückwunsch, sehr schön! das lightning ist noch immer mein meistgenutztes GT. falls du mal eine disc dranbraten willst, habe ich dir eine gute adresse.

aber wenn ich schon das hier lese "*SUCHE: 1 1/8" KONA P2 26" Canti only" *wird es wohl wieder als stilechter plombenrüttler mit quietschecantis aufgebaut - auch gut


----------



## GTdanni (28. Februar 2016)

Und auch ich habe ein neues GT.

Wie ihr alle wisst hatten wir ja nichts und so bin ich auch auf ungewöhnlichem Weg zu dem Topgerät gelangt.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat dieses hochwertige Wettkampfrad in einem Dornengebüsch gefunden, er musste sogar nochmal dahin weil er nicht glauben konnte das ich das wirklich haben will.
Der Zustand ist natürlich ausgezeichnet und wie es sich für ein, offensichtlich geklautes, Rad gehört war massig Klebeband/Klebebandreste dran.

Mal sehen was ich mit dem Rahmen (der Rest ist schon im Container) mache.






Cu Danni

P.S. Erste Ideen das Rad als Crosser aufzubauen hab ich verworfen, hab ich ja schon einen echten GT Crosser


----------



## maatik (28. Februar 2016)

Bitte check erstmal ob die Seriennummer nicht doch Aufschluss über den tatsächlichen Besitzer gibt.

Gruss maat


----------



## ceo (28. Februar 2016)

glückwunsch zu dem schmuckstück.
vielleicht solltest sicherheitshalber mal beim örtlichen revier anrufen und fragen ob die rahmennummer auf irgendeiner liste steht.

edit: @maatik hatte die gleiche idee.


----------



## Echinopsis (1. März 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich auch jemand aktuelle GTs? Seh immer nur "Klassiker" hier



Ja, hier  oute mich auch als Force-Fahrer


----------



## Trialar (1. März 2016)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Ja, hier  oute mich auch als Force-Fahrer



Dann sind wir schon zwei  Allerdings "nur" die Alu Version. Meins erfährt allerdings grad nen Komplettumbau, danach werden hier auch Bilder reingeklatscht. Die Kurbeln sind leider gerade nicht lieferbar...


----------



## Thomesch532 (3. März 2016)

Na dann schließe ich mich hier mal an. 97er Timberline. Schon immer meins gewesen, hat aber die Zeit von 2003 bis 2015 als Rahmen und Gabel im Keller geschlummert. Im Juli 2015 wieder aufgebaut. Hab noch nicht alle Teile bekommen aber fahrbereit ist es manche Sachen sucht man eben lange. Xtr 950 ist bis auf die Kurbel komplett. Sonst Tune, raceface next Carbon, selle italia flite Titan bis auf den Sattel natürlich jahrgangsecht.


----------



## Jinpster (4. März 2016)

Ich wieder,
das Backwoods ist poliert und fertig. Alles wie im Katalog von 1996, abgesehen von den Reifen und eventuelle Griffen. Hab leider noch keine besseres Foto, die kommen aber bald.
Leider waren die Decals nirgends neu zu finden, daher muss das leicht abgeranzte GT drauf bleiben.

Ich hätte mal noch eine Frage an die Gemeinde, vielleicht auch 2 oder 3. 

Das neue GT Projekt liegt schon im Keller. Müsste ein 2000er oder 2001 Avalanche sein. Muss hier bei Null anfangen, heißt lackieren usw. Jetzt zu den Fragen:
1. Welche Federgabel passt da rein? Laut Katalog hatten alle eine 80er drin. Gehen auch 100 er oder schaut das Scheiße aus, da die Einbauhöhe mal eben um etwa 5 cm höher ist (wenn ich das richtig aus dem Katalog gelesen habe) Habt ihr da Erfahrungen zwecks Rahmen Geometrie?

2. Wer kann mir Decals nachdrucken? Hatte hier von nen Tom gelesen. Welcher Tom wäre das und wäre das möglich? Zeit drängt nicht. Alles weitere per PM 

3. welches Schaltauge passt da? Irgendwie ist das auf Schaltauge.de doch unübersichtlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (16. März 2016)

Ich reiche mal unaufdringlich noch paar gescheite Fotos nach.  
Werde es aber wohl verkaufen, langsam werden es zu viele Bikes im Keller.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (16. März 2016)

Sehr schön!* Willst Du den Rahmen noch mit Klarlack versehen? 7000er soll doch schnell korrodieren.

Und endlich sehe ich mal, wie die Cameleons an einem Rad aussehen. Das ist fotografische Weltpremiere! Wenn es bunt bleiben soll, würde ich für den dicken Alurahmen vielleicht 2.1er Cobras nehmen.



*) Abgesehen von der Baumarktschraube mit der verrosteten und zu großen Unterlegscheibe auf Bild 2.


----------



## Jinpster (16. März 2016)

Oha, das mit dem Klarlack wusste ich noch gar nicht. Gute Idee, wenn es denn hilft.
Bei den Reifen war ich froh überhaupt was gefunden zu haben. Die Cameleons hatte ich über Umwege dann sogar noch bei Ebay.de gefunden. Irgendwie sind Skinnwall Reifen in 2.1 echt rar. War kurz davor ein neues Thema zu öffnen "wo bezieht ihr eure Reifen" 

*) ist sogar eine Edelstahlschraube ...ohne Unterlegscheibe. Hatte nix anderes auf die schnelle zur Hand. Bike ist ja jetzt zu Hause und da findet sich sicher noch was passendes.  Aber fein wie hier im Forum genau hin schauen, ich hatte das schon wieder vergessen.  
Glaube eine neue Kette muss noch drauf bevor ich es verkaufe, springt in den kleinen Gängen. Wenn ich keine Glück habe wird es noch eine neue 7 fach Kassette.


----------



## epic2006 (17. März 2016)

Schöner Aufbau!

Aber das mit dem Klarlack würde ich lassen, der reißt und sieht dann hässlich aus. Liber mit Liquid Glass Versiegelung zwei bis drei Schichten, dann ist auch Ruhe.

Skinwalls kannste von mir haben, Smoke/Dart Repros in 2.1, einfach PN...

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## Leuchtentrager (17. März 2016)

Liquid Glass ist sicher die bessere Lösung, da schließe ich mich an.

@Jinpster - Falls Du die Panaracers nimmts und die Cameleons über sind, nehme ich sie Dir ab.


----------



## Jinpster (26. März 2016)

Es ist wie im Leben, wenn jemand geht kommt jemand neues, oder anders gesagt: im Alphabet rutsche ich bei GT vom B direkt zum Z. 
Mein erstes Zaskar und auch so wie ich wollte, da ich mir was mit modernen Komponenten aufbauen wollte ist es ein 2001 er Zaskar Race geworden. Bin heute gleich mal die ersten 70 km gefahren und hab es etwas schmutzig gemacht. Leider war der Vorbesitzer kein Freund von Leichtbau. Habe nach dem kauf gleich mal Sattel, Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale und Flaschenhalter gewechselt und das Gute um ganze 500 g leichter gemacht. Dabei waren das alte Teile die ich mal wegen des Gewichts getauscht hatte. 
Werde es wohl schlachten und nach und nach Teile tauschen. Die Gabel muss als erstes raus...2,3 kg sind eine Ansage. 
War zwar nicht geplant alles zu tauschen, aber da es im Netz Gewichte von dem Modell mit 10,5 kg gibt steht noch viel Arbeit vor mir. 
Gekauft mit 13,5 kg - aktuell 13,0 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## STILO83 (28. März 2016)

Hallo an alle GT-Verrückten!!
Hier mal mein 2015er Force X Expert!
Habs im Winter ein bißchen meinen Ansprüchen umgebaut!
Saint Bremse, Umbau auf 1x10 mit 42er Rettungsring, vorne RaceFace NW 32T
und e*thirteen KF, anständige Reifen und noch ein Paar optische Feinheiten!
Der Seidenmatte Lack hat mir nicht gefallen, also auf Hochglanz poliert!

Grüße Rene


----------



## toastet (28. März 2016)

schöne Mods


----------



## Leuchtentrager (28. März 2016)

So, die Stadtradls sind (fast) fertig.

Meins:






Und das von Frau L.:






Sogar die Bremszüge sind gekappt.


----------



## epic2006 (29. März 2016)

Das Elite ist mal richtig nett! Den Vorbau wolltest du ja noch schwärzen.

Das Bravado könnte auch skinwalls vertragen


----------



## Leuchtentrager (29. März 2016)

epic2006 schrieb:


> ... Den Vorbau wolltest du ja noch schwärzen.


Die Cheffin wollte einen silbernen Vorbau. Ich habe alle Sattelstütze-Vorbau-Varianten silber-silber, silber-schwarz, scharz-silber und schwarz-schwarz erwogen, mit dem silbernen Vorbau gefällt es auch mir am besten. Mit einer silbernen Sattelstütze sieht das ganze zu pippimäßig aus, mit einem schwarzen Vorbau zu düster. Ein Sattel mit einem silbernen Gestell würde das ganze vielleicht etwas ausgewogener machen. Und vielleicht poliere ich noch die gunmetal-farbene Eloxierung vom Vorbau. Erst mal sehen, ob es passt.

Am Bravado wären mir Skinwalls zu retromäßig. Angestrebt war ein Bike mit möglichst zeitgemäßem Outfit.


----------



## 700d (31. März 2016)

Mein Liebling


----------



## lea09 (31. März 2016)




----------



## trautbrueder (4. April 2016)

Hier mal mein aufgebautes Force 1.0. Hab es aus Teilen die ich noch hatte oder günstig erstanden hab zusammen gestellt.


----------



## Jinpster (4. April 2016)

Schick, nur keine Berge um die Ecke.  Aber so schaut es bei mir auch aus.


----------



## downi (7. April 2016)

Mein neues GT Timberline aus 1997 
Neuer Vorbau, Lenker und neue Smoke/Dart drauf und los gings




Hatte mal wieder so richtig Spass mit einem 26er und 3x7. Leider ist es mir der Rahmen ein bisschen zu klein und muss wieder gehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (9. April 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> Fährt hier eigentlich auch jemand aktuelle GTs? Seh immer nur "Klassiker" hier


 
Ich fahr seit letztem Sommer ein aktuelles force x carbon


----------



## Trialar (10. April 2016)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Ich fahr seit letztem Sommer ein aktuelles force x carbon



Merkwürdiges Force


----------



## TOM4 (10. April 2016)

Trialar schrieb:


> Merkwürdiges Force


 
Hahahaha - du hast recht!

falsches bike/foto - bei soviel rädern kann mal schonmal daneben greifen

Aber jetzt


----------



## V3cToR (11. April 2016)

Hallo an alle , hier mal ein Foto von mein Guten GT Tempest.


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2016)

V3cToR schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 482203 Hallo an alle , hier mal ein Foto von mein Guten GT Tempest.



Die Leitungsführung der Magura ist ja grauselig. 

Der Rest war dann wohl falsch von mir


----------



## eddy 1 (11. April 2016)

Dann ist meine auch falsch herum


----------



## Kruko (11. April 2016)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Dann ist meine auch falsch herum


Für mich sieht es merkwürdig aus. Bin aber auch nicht der Marzocchi-Experte. Aber ist wohl doch richtig. Schande über mein Haupt.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. April 2016)

.


----------



## toastet (11. April 2016)

Gabel ist korrekt zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KONI-DU (12. April 2016)

Lange war es mein Racer





...jetzt ist es mein Eisdielen / Pommesbuden Racer


----------



## Tinkerer (12. April 2016)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> ...jetzt ist es mein Eisdielen / Pommesbuden Racer



Hey, ich bin nicht mehr der einzige "Freak" in diesem Thread.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. April 2016)

Hat was


----------



## 700d (13. April 2016)




----------



## tomasius (14. April 2016)

Tom


----------



## Jinpster (15. April 2016)

Lecker, zeig mal mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cromolyfriend (17. April 2016)

moin,
ich zeig euch mal mein  Richter 8.0.
Letztes Jahr im Originalzustand erworben;sogar die ersten Reifen waren noch drauf.
ich wollte es eigentlich neu lackieren,aber die´93er Decals gibt es wohl nicht mehr auf dieser Welt.Halbes Jahr im Netz gesucht,Felnzo angeschrieben-konnte auch nicht weiterhelfen.Jetzt habe ich die Decals und die Lackstellen ausgebessert und den Rahmen dann neu mit Klarlack versehen.


----------



## ceo (17. April 2016)

das gt richter ist supergeil – auch die größe  das lightning ist auch ein sehr feines rad.


----------



## Davidbelize (18. April 2016)

Wieder eines.....


----------



## moped-tobias (22. April 2016)

Nun endlich auch mal ein Avalanche im Fuhrpark.


----------



## esp262 (24. April 2016)

Mein GT Haufen von alt bis neu alles dabei


----------



## Trialar (24. April 2016)

So, dann nutz ich mal die Gelegenheit um auch meinen Hobel zu präsentieren. Wenns schneit ist wenigstens Zeit zum Bilder machen 

Über vom Orginal sind eigentlich nur Lenker, Vorbau Steuersatz und Dämpfer. Bin am überlegen schwarze Decals zu Testen.


----------



## Tinkerer (6. Mai 2016)

Gestern mal das tolle Feiertagswetter ein wenig genutzt. Auch wenn GT unter "MTBMX" was anderes versteht, finde ich den Begriff irgendwie passen. 





(Minimale Veränderung zur letzten Aufnahme: Rücklicht unter den Sattel verlegt.)

Das der Aufbau nicht jedermans Sache ist, haben wir ja schon geklärt. Mir macht das Fahren mit dem Bike super viel Spaß und darauf kommt es letztlich an. Aber so ein aktuelles "Bump" würde mich auch reizen, wenn das 2016er Modell nicht so eine furchtbare Früh-90er-Retro-Farbe hätte.


----------



## kingmoe (15. Mai 2016)

Tinkerer schrieb:


> Gestern mal das tolle Feiertagswetter ein wenig genutzt. Auch wenn GT unter "MTBMX" was anderes versteht, finde ich den Begriff irgendwie passen.



Für "Erwachsenen-BMX-Cruiser" sind GTs immer gut


----------



## esp262 (15. Mai 2016)

Zugestaubt nach Winterberg


----------



## Tinkerer (15. Mai 2016)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Für "Erwachsenen-BMX-Cruiser" sind GTs immer gut



Schönes Bike. Konsequenter das Konzept durchgezogen, als es bei mir am Ende geworden ist. Andererseits peile ich die Tag mal die mittlere Haustour an und ca. 90km wären mit einem einzigen Gang dann doch schon sehr sportlich. Werd auch so noch länger als mit dem Tourer unterwegs sein, aber das nehme ich in gerne Kauf, wenn ich dafür mit dem GT fahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (21. Mai 2016)

90km mit der sitzposition und auf dem sattel? respekt...


----------



## Tinkerer (22. Mai 2016)

Bin gerade (gut, vorhin) von der angepeilten Tour zurückgekommen. Waren am Ende sogar knapp über 100km, weil der Weg jetzt komplett ausgebaut, dafür aber etwas länger als die Umfahrung früher ist. War im Prinzip im Großen und Ganzen die Strecke, auf der seit 2015 bei uns ein Ultramarathon gelaufen wird. (Nicht das ich jemals vorhätte, die Strecke ohne Bike unterm Hintern zu bewältigen... ) Praktischer Weise haben die einen Streckenplan angelegt. Um die 470 Höhenmeter (fahr nicht exakt die selbe Strecke) auf Asphalt bzw. ein paar Kilometer abwärts auf wassergebundener Decke sind vielleicht nicht die Alpen, aber ich hab ja diese selbstauferlegte Beschränkung auf 7 Gänge.  Die Sitzprobleme halten sich in Grenzen und ich hab gestern schon 70km auf dem Tourenrad gesessen, wo ein baugleiches Modell dran ist. Ich fahr aber auch ohne dicke Polstereinlagen. Hab nur ein minimales Polster in der Hose. Touren von bis zu 60, 70km fahr ich normalerweise absolut problemlos mit diesem Sattel. Ich hatte auch schon das Vorgängermodell und hab das nur gewechselt, weil der Bezug total verschlissen war. War wohl nicht für meine Fahrhaltung am Tourer ausgelegt.


----------



## Larsmd (8. Juni 2016)

Hi,
ich hab mir aus einem 1998er GT Outpost Trail ein Singlespeed für Berlins Pflastersteine gebaut. Hat echt Spaß gemacht!


 
Die Ganze Aufbau-Story gibt es hier: http://imgur.com/a/VVx27


----------



## michar (9. Juni 2016)

Mein GT Avalanche Baujahr 1995?! ! Federgabel ist ne Manitou Stroker FS Ti in der Palmer Edition...ansonsten XT Brems und Schaltgruppe,LX Kurbel und XTR Laufradsatz. Hinterreifen muss ich noch wechseln..war erstmal mit polieren beschäftigt


----------



## ceo (10. Juni 2016)




----------



## Queristmehr (17. Juni 2016)

ziemlich oben


----------



## spurty (19. Juni 2016)

Das hier.............





 ................wurde zu dem.







 

Und hier noch der Kumpel und Kollege für's Grobe. 









Und die beiden zusammen. 



 
Beide Räder auf Scheibenbremsen umgebaut und absolute Spaßgaranten.


----------



## Jinpster (19. Juni 2016)

Schick geworden.  Hast du alles selbst an den Rahmen gebraten oder kennst du da jemand der jemanden kennt? 
Was wiegt denn so ein Stahl Bomber in etwa?


----------



## spurty (19. Juni 2016)

Moin!
Alles selfmade. Bremsenaufnahmen und Leitungshalter an einer konventionellen Fräse hergestellt und mit Wig verschweißt. Der blaue Rahmen hat noch den original Lack und wurde lediglich an den Schweißstellen mit Fertan bearbeitet. Der graue Rahmen wurde von mir kompl. gesandstrahlt und mit einer Mischung aus Leinöl und Graphit gestrichen. Ist also kein Lack. Das Graue bringt knapp 12Kg auf die Waage und das Geländerad liegt bei gut 10Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eJay-x23 (25. Juni 2016)

Hier mein GT Force Carbon Sport, Model 2011


----------



## Jinpster (1. Juli 2016)

Nun hab ich das Zaskar langsam fertig. Gewicht wurde von knapp 14 kg beim kauf auf 10,7 kg reduziert. Fährt sich echt super und für mein Gefühl geht es gut vorwärts.


----------



## ceo (1. Juli 2016)




----------



## foenfrisur (10. Juli 2016)




----------



## Nomis77 (15. Juli 2016)

Dann hiermal mein 90 Jahre Zaskar. Musste leider die Sticker erneuern.


----------



## zingel (15. Juli 2016)

*1997 GT Zaskar LE *(klick)
*



*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFENCE (22. Juli 2016)

Hallö, bin neu hier und durch zufall auf GT gestossen, eigentlich hab ich nen billiges Bike gesucht und hatte mich schon mit abgefunden das ich für paar hundert Euro nur Baumarkt mist bekomme, dann bin ich durch zufall auf eine Kleinanzeige gestoßen mit einem Fahrad was nicht nach Baumarkt aussah, anfangs fand ich es eher ich sag mal merkwürdig aussehend aber irgendwie interessant und was auch immer mich geritten hat ich hab angerufen und zugesagt, ohne überhaupt zu wissen was ich da grad gekauft hab, wie groß es ist und obs überhaupt für mich das richtige ist, irgendwas sagte mir KAUF KAUF KAUF. Und nun fahr ich seit 3 Tagen ein GT Bike und ich bin hin und weg, die Optik traumhaft, das Fahrverhalten ist genau mein ding und es passt von der größe absolut perfekt ich hab jetz fast 200km zurückgelegt und ich mag garnicht aufhören zu fahren. So und jetz lass ich einfach ein Bild sprechen 



Nach meinen Infos die ich mir zusammengesucht habe, muss ich wohl ein ziemliches Schnaeppchen gemacht haben, 200€ hats gekostet so wie es da steht, Nagelneue Reifen, Neue Bremsbelaege, Daempfer sind alle Tip Top, der vorbesitzer hat das Bike ziemlich gepflegt und regelmaessige Wartung machen lassen, ich hab darüber Rechnungen von den lezten 5 jahren


----------



## epic2006 (22. Juli 2016)

Ich glaub hier hab' ich's noch nicht gepostet, also tata:





2013er Xizang in M mit vielen netten Teilen.

Und hier der Uropa, quasi der Retroklon, was dann auch die Optik vom aktuellen erklärt:





Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## bvarnfullagts (9. August 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum
Enjoy!


----------



## cdrider (9. August 2016)

epic2006 schrieb:


> Ich glaub hier hab' ich's noch nicht gepostet, also tata:
> Sieht seeeeehr geil aus das29er.Skiwall genauso muss es sein. Sowas kommt von mir auch demnächst mal.LG
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. August 2016)

....eye candy, man! Must have been an awful lot of work to collect and set up the fb page..great work!



bvarnfullagts schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/SeeingisBelievingGTMuseum
> Enjoy!


----------



## Nightfly.666 (12. August 2016)

DFENCE schrieb:


> Hallö, bin neu hier und durch zufall auf GT gestossen, eigentlich hab ich nen billiges Bike gesucht und hatte mich schon mit abgefunden das ich für paar hundert Euro nur Baumarkt mist bekomme, dann bin ich durch zufall auf eine Kleinanzeige gestoßen mit einem Fahrad was nicht nach Baumarkt aussah, anfangs fand ich es eher ich sag mal merkwürdig aussehend aber irgendwie interessant und was auch immer mich geritten hat ich hab angerufen und zugesagt, ohne überhaupt zu wissen was ich da grad gekauft hab, wie groß es ist und obs überhaupt für mich das richtige ist, irgendwas sagte mir KAUF KAUF KAUF. Und nun fahr ich seit 3 Tagen ein GT Bike und ich bin hin und weg, die Optik traumhaft, das Fahrverhalten ist genau mein ding und es passt von der größe absolut perfekt ich hab jetz fast 200km zurückgelegt und ich mag garnicht aufhören zu fahren. So und jetz lass ich einfach ein Bild sprechen Anhang anzeigen 513365
> 
> Nach meinen Infos die ich mir zusammengesucht habe, muss ich wohl ein ziemliches Schnaeppchen gemacht haben, 200€ hats gekostet so wie es da steht, Nagelneue Reifen, Neue Bremsbelaege, Daempfer sind alle Tip Top, der vorbesitzer hat das Bike ziemlich gepflegt und regelmaessige Wartung machen lassen, ich hab darüber Rechnungen von den lezten 5 jahren



Megaschnäppchen! Das gleiche hatte mein Kumpel früher. Beobachte die Stelle am Hauptrahmen, hinter dem Tretlager wo das Gelenk festgemacht ist. Dort hat sich damals bei meinem Bekannten ein kleiner Riss gebildet, welcher sich durch Knacken, beim Treten bemerkbar machte.


----------



## Rotom (13. August 2016)




----------



## Queristmehr (15. August 2016)

einmal im bikepark boppard die sporen gegeben. ,-)


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. August 2016)




----------



## stiggi (19. August 2016)

und noch ein schwarzes, diesmal aber ein "Einzelsitzer"!
Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DFENCE (20. August 2016)

Nightfly.666 schrieb:


> Megaschnäppchen! Das gleiche hatte mein Kumpel früher. Beobachte die Stelle am Hauptrahmen, hinter dem Tretlager wo das Gelenk festgemacht ist. Dort hat sich damals bei meinem Bekannten ein kleiner Riss gebildet, welcher sich durch Knacken, beim Treten bemerkbar machte.



Dummerweise hab ich genau an der gleichen stelle auch ein Riss bekommen aber ich werd das fachmaennisch Reparieren lassen, ich hab gottseidank nen guten Metalverarbeitungsbetrieb der auf Alu spezialisiert ist, Ich habs erstmal komplett zerlegt und werds jetz über den Winter komplett neu aufbauen und bin evtl am überlegen die ganze aufnahme für die schwinge am Hauptrahmen abzuaendern damit das ding stabiler ist. Leider gottes ist das ne vorprogramierte stelle und nen bekanntes problem beim RTS-2.


----------



## halbes_broetche (21. August 2016)

foenfrisur schrieb:


>


So eins hab ich auch noch im Keller stehen


----------



## Nightfly.666 (21. August 2016)

DFENCE schrieb:


> Dummerweise hab ich genau an der gleichen stelle auch ein Riss bekommen aber ich werd das fachmaennisch Reparieren lassen, ich hab gottseidank nen guten Metalverarbeitungsbetrieb der auf Alu spezialisiert ist, Ich habs erstmal komplett zerlegt und werds jetz über den Winter komplett neu aufbauen und bin evtl am überlegen die ganze aufnahme für die schwinge am Hauptrahmen abzuaendern damit das ding stabiler ist. Leider gottes ist das ne vorprogramierte stelle und nen bekanntes problem beim RTS-2.


Bei meinem Kumpel war GT damlas so kulant dass er den teureren RTS-Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen hat.


----------



## cyclery.de (31. August 2016)

Mein GT Fury Elite:


----------



## cdrider (3. September 2016)

Da ja 2 Herzen in meiner Brust schlagen und die beiden Firmen neuerdings eh unter einem Dach wohnen dachte ich mir ich verbinde das mal in einem Projekt.So zu sagen das Beste aus beiden Lagern.


----------



## epic2006 (4. September 2016)

Sieht sehr edel aus

Einzig mit diesen 1xirgendwas Antrieben und pizzatellergroßen Ritzeln kann ich mich persönlich nicht anfreunden...

Was wiegt denn das Gefährt? U 9?

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## cdrider (4. September 2016)

Nicht ganz,der Rahmen von Gt ist eher ein schwergewichtiger Zeitgenosse (dafür hoffentlich stabiler)unter den 29er,1500 g mit Innenlager.Jetzt hab ich noch Schläuche drin und schwere Pedale und es hat ca 9,8kg.
Wenn du optisch mit 42 Ritzeln schon Probleme hast was sagst du dann zum 50er vom 1×12 .


----------



## epic2006 (4. September 2016)

Da ist schon noch was drin gewichtstechnisch

50 Zähne? Das geht ja schon Richtung Leipnizkeks, nur echt mit 52 Zähnen

Danke, Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## stiggi (22. September 2016)

22" GT Tequila als Race Bike.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2016)

Ich zeige euch auch mal wieder etwas Neues altes (Originalitäts- und Katalogaufbaufetischisten bitte beschämt wegschauen):



Nahaufnahme:


----------



## Jinpster (1. Oktober 2016)

Ist das Tom sein Bike oder nur der Rahmen?


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Oktober 2016)

Rahmen, Gabel, Steuersatz und Sattelklemme.


----------



## divergent! (3. Oktober 2016)

backwoods, starr, ssp, 69er und disc rundherum


----------



## Collateral (5. Oktober 2016)




----------



## tomasius (5. Oktober 2016)

@Manni1599


Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ich zeige euch auch mal wieder etwas Neues altes



Damit kann ich leben!  Schön, dass der Rahmen lebt und fährt!

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leuchtentrager (8. Oktober 2016)

tomasius schrieb:


> Schön, dass der Rahmen lebt und fährt!


Hat mich auch bin bisschen frustriert, dass erst das schöne Bike und dann der Rahmen wie Sauerbier rumstand. Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Oktober 2016)

...ja, die Sammler sind satt, die haben alles was was sie wollen und meist sogar viel zuviel davon....von daher interssiert sich die Masse gerade nur noch für die exklusivsten Stücke...

Aber bei Manni hat er es gut!

Beste Grüße
peru



Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Hat mich auch bin bisschen frustriert, dass erst das schöne Bike und dann der Rahmen wie Sauerbier rumstand. Ich verstehe die Welt nicht mehr.


----------



## stiggi (9. Oktober 2016)

22" GT Karakoram mit passender Bologna Lite Gabel.





Grüße
Thomas


----------



## harry195 (10. Oktober 2016)

Dann will ich euch auch mal meine zeigen
Das Richter 8.0 ist zum fahren gebaut das outpost trail ist mein daily ....Und es werden immer mehr ! 


 

 
Gruß Sven


----------



## Manni1599 (14. Oktober 2016)

Heute zum ersten mal mit dem Karakoram in seiner natürlichen Umgebung gewesen.
Fährt wirklich schön.  Leider bremst die U-Brake mit den Avid TI V-Brake Levers nicht wirklich.
Da gab es doch mal die Möglichkeit die Magura HS 33 an die U-Brake zu bringen. Gab es da Adapter oder müsste man die normalen Halter  drehen und auffeilen?


----------



## Kruko (14. Oktober 2016)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Heute zum ersten mal mit dem Karakoram in seiner natürlichen Umgebung gewesen.
> Fährt wirklich schön.  Leider bremst die U-Brake mit den Avid TI V-Brake Levers nicht wirklich.
> Da gab es doch mal die Möglichkeit die Magura HS 33 an die U-Brake zu bringen. Gab es da Adapter oder müsste man die normalen Halter  drehen und auffeilen?
> Anhang anzeigen 537383



Ruf heute Abend mal bezüglich den Maguras an. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne68 (15. Oktober 2016)

stiggi schrieb:


> 22" GT Karakoram mit passender Bologna Lite Gabel.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 536121
> 
> ...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (15. Oktober 2016)

eigentlich ging's beim Foto um den Pilz


----------



## schleppel (23. Oktober 2016)

Nach dem es schon fast verloren geglaubt, ist mein damals im Jahre 1989 selbst gekauftes GT Avalanche zu mir zurück gekommen.


----------



## Ketterechts (7. November 2016)

91er Zaskar in BB 





Laufradsatz mit White Industries Naben , Steely Danz Kurbeln , Control Tech Canti vorne und XT U-Brake hinten , Avid Bremshebel , Daumis , Answer Alumlite usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (13. November 2016)




----------



## ceo (14. November 2016)

hier noch ein paar eindrücke (spacer bitte wegdenken). gestern war jungfernfahrt des (für meinen bruder als sein drittes gt 

 ) geretten '98er tempest. nun haben wir beide (siehe oben) im elterlichen heim ein rad on demand  und sein altes zu kleines jugendrad ist gleich mal mit geschlachtet. ausserdem habe ich endlich ein projekt gefunden für das ich diese decals schon ewig aufgehoben habe 






























vor der wellnesskur kam es für kleines geld aus einer kleinen anzeige, sah aber noch so aus.



da es dem vorbesitzer scheinbar nie gepasst hat, ist der rahmen in gutem zustand – und mehr ist vom ursprünglichen aufbau auch nicht geblieben.....bis auf die griffe


----------



## moped-tobias (14. November 2016)

Mit meinem letzten Neuzugang - ein 91er Karakoram, die Tage ein paar Runden gedreht. Ein tolles Bike, wenn man das Alter bedenkt. Ebenso bin ich schwer von den steinalten u-brake & STI DX Brems- & Schaltsystemen begeistert! Richtig eingestellt stehen die alten Teile neueren Teilen in nichts nach! 


 


 
Leider litt die Originalität unter einem notwendigen Reifenwechsel. Insgesamt konnte ich gute 99% belassen und freu mich, einen 25 Jahre alten Hobel im fast vollständig erhaltenen Originalzustand fahren zu können. Begeistert einfach das Rad! 

An mein Xizang hats nun wieder eine P-Bone und ebenso ein bremsquietschfreier und optisch sehr ansprechender Ceramic-LRS mit schicken Ringlé-Naben geschafft:


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. November 2016)

Das 91er Karakoram finde ich spitze!

Meins noch mal ordentlicher abgebildet - gerade mein absolutes Lieblingsrad:




Stahlross by Sebastian, auf Flickr


----------



## esp262 (22. November 2016)

Heute wieder Mal schwach geworden und gekauft 

Gt xcr 4000 im Original Zustand


----------



## Ketterechts (28. November 2016)

Wie immer ein paar echte Schönheiten hier am Start - speziell die alten Stahl GTs mit ihren geilen Paintjobs sind immer wieder eine Augenweide .

Ich war Gestern mal mit meinem frisch aufgebauten 93er ballburnished Zaskar unterwegs und wie man gut sehen kann , ist der Herbst - paar Bilder weiter oben beim 91er Zaskar - vorbei und wir sind im braun/grauen Winter angekommen .





Um dem grauen Wetter etwas entgegenzusetzen , hab ich mal bissl dezent Farbe ans Bike gepackt .
V-Brakes von Paul in türkis , ebenso Avid Bremshebel in gleicher Farbe und nen Ringle H2O nebst Schnellspannern .


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Dezember 2016)

Hier noch einmal mein Karakoram - jetzt mit Magura HS 33:















Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Jörg für die technische Beratung, hat ganz gut geklappt. Das einstellen ist ziemlich frickelig, aber das Ergebnis, sprich die Bremsleistung , ist den Aufwand allemal wert.


----------



## cdrider (8. Dezember 2016)

Hier mal auf die Schnelle was zum Thema "Augenkrebs" .
Die Spin's werden am Xizang gebraucht deshalb hat ein Techno LRS Einzug gehalten.


----------



## Ketterechts (8. Dezember 2016)

Also mit derartigen Laufrädern komm ich ja nicht so ganz klar .

Aber davon mal abgesehen , ist es ein wirklich schickes Zaskar .

Ach ja , irgendwie vermiss ich mein pörpel Zassi - is halt schon Porno die Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2016)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Also mit derartigen Laufrädern komm ich ja nicht so ganz klar .
> 
> Aber davon mal abgesehen , ist es ein wirklich schickes Zaskar .
> 
> Ach ja , irgendwie vermiss ich mein pörpel Zassi - is halt schon Porno die Farbe



geht mir genauso, ausser dass ich nie ein pörpeliges hatte. dafür vermisse ich mein rotes und hellblaues.


----------



## Ketterechts (10. Dezember 2016)

versus schrieb:


> geht mir genauso, ausser dass ich nie ein pörpeliges hatte. dafür vermisse ich mein rotes und hellblaues.



Wenn du mit hellblau türkis meinst - da könnte ich behilflich sein 

Hast doch bestimmt noch nix für dich zu Weihnachten  .


----------



## cdrider (10. Dezember 2016)

@versus mit ink blue könnte ich behilflich sein.


----------



## versus (10. Dezember 2016)

nee, nee, besten dank. jetzt habe ich mich mal überwunden was abzustossen, da kaufe sicher nicht gleich wieder nach ;-)


----------



## moped-tobias (22. Dezember 2016)

Moin,

hier nun also mein neuester Aufbau, diesmal abseits der Klassiker ein moderner "Joghurtbecher" (Zaskar Expert 2012). Macht in der Geometrie sehr viel Spaß und die Vielfalt an guten, neuen Teilen ist natürlich auch riesig. Daher innerhalb 4 Wochen (inkl. Lieferzeiten der Teile) fahrfertig. Mir gefällts!


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2016)

sieht gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## insanerider (10. Januar 2017)

Mein Richter...eine cleiende Spende


----------



## Tinkerer (17. Januar 2017)

Es gibt ein Mini-Update vom kleinen MTB was sich nichts mehr wünschte, als ein großes BMX zu sein... 






Bevor jetzt jemand schreit, die gerade eben dran gepappten Polster sind ein Cover-up Job. Ich hab mir im Sommer ein paar fiese Lackkratzer im Oberrohr zugezogen, die mir in letzter Zeit doch deutlich den Spaß an dem Rad versalzen haben. Bevor ich unprofessionell an den Lack gehen, kam mir die Idee mit den Oldschool Polstern, wie ich sie früher am echten BMX hatte. Das die Dinger semi-schick und total billiges Material sind und die Maße auch nicht so ganz hinhauen, ist mir schon aufgefallen, aber erstens hab ich sponatan nichts besseres zu einem vertretbaren Preis gefunden und zweitens hab ich ja jetzt ein Schnittmuster, um ggf. was selber herzustellen. - Blöd wäre natürlich, wenn die Polster (vor allem wenn man das Oberrohr als Sitzgelegenheit mißbraucht ) noch mehr am Lack rumscheuern würden, das muß ich im Auge behalten.


----------



## GT-Fixer (26. Februar 2017)

Hier mein jetzt 3. GT. 
Rahmen & Gabel habe ich so bei ebay geschossen. Kam mir genau richtig die Teile waren fast alle an einem anderen Rad vorhanden.
Dient mir jetzt als flinkes Stadt und Arbeitsrad.


----------



## ceo (27. Februar 2017)

zwei meiner räder bei einer sehr schönen und matschigen ausfahrt gestern.


----------



## tomasius (5. März 2017)

Und damit bin ich jetzt unterwegs. Einfach genial! 
















Tom


----------



## tomasius (5. März 2017)

Und nun bin ich auch weltmeisterlich unterwegs! 
















Und mein Lightning will niemand haben? 

Tom


----------



## ceo (5. März 2017)

tomasius schrieb:


> Und mein Lightning will niemand haben?


behalt es.


----------



## Triturbo (5. März 2017)

Finde das Grade mit 105 auch einfach stark! Aber das Lightning (dafür?) zu verkaufen ist auch unverschämt.  (und weil ich nun eins habe..)


----------



## cdrider (5. März 2017)

Ich bin froh ein Titan gefunden zu haben und du haust das Teil einfach so raus.
Erzähl mal was zum Grade.Ich spekulier auch mit sowas.
Spritzig?
Leicht?
Fexibel?
Thanks,D.


----------



## cdrider (5. März 2017)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Finde das Grade mit 105 auch einfach stark! Aber das Lightning (dafür?) zu verkaufen ist auch unverschämt.  (und weil ich nun eins habe..)


Dafür muss das Bulls gehen seh ich grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Queristmehr (7. März 2017)

so am we testfahrt gemacht und für gut befunden..... 
neuer sattel, neue griffe und neuer custom dogbone..... ready for 2017


----------



## Onegear (8. März 2017)

So, nach langer Zeit habe ich mein Avalanche auch mal fertig gebaut.
Vorab: ja es nicht period correct und es ist auch mit den dünnen Reifen für den Stadtverkehr gedacht (RR-Fahrer ärgern). Das Budget war anfangs begrenzt und sollte nicht den Rahmen sprengen.

Ich habe den Rahmen poliert (ohne an Frankys Polier-Qualität ranzukommen natürlich), einen Satz neue Decals spendiert und versucht, die roten Akzente als Details zu setzen (Schrauben, Steuersatz, Klemme, Spacer...)

Der Lenker muss noch getauscht werden und die Griffe sind zu rot. Da muss ich nochmal ran. Ebenso darf eine Syncros in 27,2mm dran wenn ich eine finde 
Ich überlege außerdem noch, ob ein roter Flite das Ganze noch aufnehmen könnte...aber erstmal einen finden :-/

Ausstattung im Groben:

Rahmen: 1995er Avalanche 18"
Gabel: P-Bone
LRS: vorne Novatec, hinten Onyx auf irgendwas Rigida, Conti Contact Speed
Antrieb: 900er XTR, 46/15 und Rohloff Spanner
Bremsen: Avid FR5 und SD7 (739er XT kommen, wenn sie mir über den Weg laufen)
Vorbau/Lenker: Race Face Evolve/NC-17 254MR Pro
Stütze: Carbon ebay und Flite

















 

 

 



Kritik und Anregungen erwünscht


----------



## cdrider (9. März 2017)

Sieht doch gut aus,und mit dem Lenker bin ich voll deiner Meinung ein Flat kommt da besser.


----------



## leftyben (12. März 2017)

Ich hab mir kurzfristig ein 98er Zaskar zugelegt.


----------



## cdrider (12. März 2017)

19" das kenn ich irgendwo her


----------



## leftyben (12. März 2017)

Danke nochmal! Und, einverstanden mit dem Aufbau?!?


----------



## cdrider (12. März 2017)

super geworden. Besonders die Kurbel  (hab ich auch am Zassi )
Noch Decals dann Hammer. 
Nur die Reifen passen glaub nicht soooo ganz, weiß nich irgendwie bissl dick. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Ein Bike muss jedem selbst gefallen. 
LG Dominik


----------



## leftyben (13. März 2017)

Danke. Reifen tausch ich sicher noch. Hätte z.B. noch einen Hutchinson Python in 2.0, der sollte besser passen.


----------



## leftyben (13. März 2017)

Kannst du mir wegen Decals was empfehlen?! Greetz, Benni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (13. März 2017)

cdrider schrieb:


> super geworden. Besonders die Kurbel  (hab ich auch am Zassi )
> Noch Decals dann Hammer.
> Nur die Reifen passen glaub nicht soooo ganz, weiß nich irgendwie bissl dick. Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache. Ein Bike muss jedem selbst gefallen.
> LG Dominik


Seit wann gibt es zu dicke Reifen ? Big is beautiful


----------



## gt84 (20. März 2017)

nicht ganz so hardcoremäßig wie der Großteil der Bilder, aber dennoch spaßig.

PS: Das Grade und das Gassi mit den Spinergys sehen echt schön aus!

.. falscher Fred. Sollte in unsere GT im Einsatz


----------



## cdrider (20. März 2017)

Da sagt der Benjamin je dicker desto besser,schau mal aufs Ava die Slicks rolln sicher wie Roadrunner


----------



## gt84 (20. März 2017)

ja rollt gut mit 5,5 bar 
die dicken 2,25 Zoll Nobby nick liegen auf Reserve im Keller


----------



## cdrider (20. März 2017)

NIC


----------



## moped-tobias (23. März 2017)

Letztens erst hier übers Forum gekauft - danke übrigens an die unkomplizierte und tolle Abwicklung @cdrider! - hier und da noch etwas rumgewerkelt. LRS, Reifen, Kurbel, dx-Bremsen....Ein toller Hobel, macht richtig Laune! 

PS: Schaltung wurde natürlich noch anständig eingestellt und Leitungen und Kette gekürzt, das ist nicht das Endresultat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (29. März 2017)




----------



## epic2006 (29. März 2017)

Was nen geiler Lack!!!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## moped-tobias (29. März 2017)

Zwillings-Karakoram.... :-D


----------



## ceo (30. März 2017)

cooler zwilling, jetzt fällt erst so richtig auf, wie ausgeblichen mein karakoram ist.


----------



## Joobxx (30. März 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> cooler zwilling, jetzt fällt erst so richtig auf, wie ausgeblichen mein karakoram ist.


kriegt man das ausgeblichene noch wieder hin? Ich glaube nicht oder?


----------



## ceo (30. März 2017)

Joobxx schrieb:


> kriegt man das ausgeblichene noch wieder hin? Ich glaube nicht oder?


würde ich nicht wollen. das sunburst-outfit ist total klasse und einzigartig. von unten sieht das rad viel roter aus. hier gibt's übrigens gerade den dritten zwilling


----------



## Ketterechts (11. April 2017)

Und hier mal das Gegenteil von Farbenfroh

Seit kurzem bei mir im Stall 





Fährt sich klasse


----------



## Onegear (14. April 2017)

Ich hab das Ava mal aktualisiert nachdem es mir noch nicht so 100% gefallen hatte.
Neu sind Lenker, CT Vorbau und die ODI Rogues mit roten Klemmringen und die CT-Stütze (nicht pc, aber ich find momentan einfach keine aus den 90ern)

Bleibt jetzt erstmal so denke ich :-D


----------



## Holzmichl (19. April 2017)

hier mal der neueste Entwicklungsschritt meines Kashmirs: erstmal fertig würde ich sagen, obwohl noch immer die Idee einer Rohloff-Nabe mit Zahnriemen in mir schlummert. Mit der Maverick-Gabel und der guten alten 3x9 Dual-Control Gruppe harmoniert der 2013er Stahlrahmen aber auch prächtig - finde ich.


----------



## Triturbo (20. April 2017)

Cooles, vor allem interessantes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kay1212 (25. April 2017)

Hallo , bin der Kay , 40 Jahre jung und hab mich eben hier angemeldet und wollte mein frisch erworbenes  Zaskar Carbon Pro zeigen ....nach Jahrelanges Fahradantipathie , hab ich mir dieses Gebrauchte , aber top gepflegte Hardtail gegönnt .


----------



## kay1212 (25. April 2017)

nicht wundern , die eine Klickpedale , wurde nach dem Foto noch gewechselt .


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. April 2017)

Leider nur ein Teil des geplanten Umbaus - so bleibt es noch n bisschen 3x8 (soll 1x10 werden).










​


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Mai 2017)

Umbau abgeschlossen - macht Riesenspaß die Bude 




old school new school on gravel by Sebastian, auf Flickr


----------



## Stefan_S (13. Mai 2017)

Hier mal mein erstes richtiges MTB aus *1992: GT Pantera AL*


Umgerüstet 1993 auf DX-Shifter und XT Schaltwerk sowie U-Brake Verstärker

2007 brauchte das Rad vorn eine neue Felge
2010 habe ich es komplett zerlegt und komplett so gut wie möglich originalgetreu aufgebaut. Der Lenker war nicht mehr zu retten. Den Vorbau hätte ich gerne wieder auf Original gebaut aber ich habe den FlipFlop nicht mehr gefunden. Der Sattel ist von einem anderen Bike und die Reifen hatte ich vor 2010 drauf.

2017 habe ich es gereinigt, eine neue Kette aufgezogen.
Da ich ja für Späße ein Canyon Neuron habe ist das hier mein Stadtrad, um Besorgungen zu erledigen. Daher die Abus Halterung am Sattelrohr und eine Halterung für ein Lenkerkorb für die Frau  Ich glaube das Bike werde ich nie veräußern


----------



## Stefan_S (13. Mai 2017)

Ohhh 2 Originalbilder aus 1992 gefunden (Negativscan) 

Kinderzimmer 


 
Der Bike-Laden


----------



## ceo (13. Mai 2017)

cooles pantera, aber besorg dir doch bitte einen u-brakebooster.


----------



## Stefan_S (14. Mai 2017)

danke! Ja hab ich auch schon dran gedacht, und diesen großen Bügel mal austauschen... mangels Alternativen (vor allem hat das kein Laden mehr vorrätig...) hab ichs irgendwie nie gemacht.

Und eigentlich müsste ich vorne gegen das Quietschen der Bremsen was machen - abschleifen hats zumindest nicht gebracht... Die Beläge sind aber auch schon 7 Jahre alt sehen aber noch gut aus.

Edit:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...-Evo-2-fuer-HS-33-R-HS-33-HS-22-HS-11-p10110/ 

passt der?


----------



## schloerfi (14. Mai 2017)

So, nach langem Zögern möchte ich mein '94er Karakoram auch vorstellen. Nachdem ich es für einen guten Kurs erstanden habe (Danke an Dominik!) habe ich es zunächst gefahren, wie es war um es dann als Ride-to-work bike doch etwas zu modifizieren. Aus 3x8 wurde 1x9, der Flatbar wurde durch einen Riser ersetzt, es kam ein Flite und eine Aufnahme für meine Carradice-Tasche. Weiterhin habe ich die Cantis gegen V-Brakes getauscht. Hier nun das Ergebnis:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (14. Mai 2017)

schloerfi schrieb:


> So, nach langem Zögern möchte ich mein '94er Karakoram auch vorstellen. Nachdem ich es für einen guten Kurs erstanden habe (Danke an Dominik!) habe ich es zunächst gefahren, wie es war um es dann als Ride-to-work bike doch etwas zu modifizieren. Aus 3x8 wurde 1x9, der Flatbar wurde durch einen Riser ersetzt, es kam ein Flite und eine Aufnahme für meine Carradice-Tasche. Weiterhin habe ich die Cantis gegen V-Brakes getauscht. Hier nun das Ergebnis:
> 
> https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2147/2147341-edalr4vcfbi9-fullsizerender_3-medium.jpg
> https://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2147/2147342-yi20dgq1favd-fullsizerender-medium.jpg



gefällt mir gut - ich mag solche schlicht "modernisierte" Klassiker sehr.


----------



## Stefan_S (14. Mai 2017)

War ne coole Zeit damals. 

Unauffälliges Tuning ist doch erlaubt ;-)

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cdrider (16. Mai 2017)

Mal ein paar Einblicke in meine heutige Feierabendstour.


----------



## tomasius (16. Mai 2017)

Schönes Karakoram! 

Und ich konnte dieses 93er Cirque einfach nicht aus dem Kopf bekommen.  - Hingefahren, gestaunt, gekauft.
Dann: entstaubt, geölt, gefahren.
Die ersten Reifen ersetzt, Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel getauscht.
















Demnächst wird es dann den Croozer mit unserem Sohnemann ziehen. 

Tom


----------



## Jinpster (16. Mai 2017)

Alles RICHTIG gemacht Tom. Schickes Teil. Ist die Kassette noch original? Schaut so Renner Like aus.


----------



## tomasius (16. Mai 2017)

Ja, die Kassette ist noch original. - Wie beim Kauf alles an dem Rad.

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (20. Mai 2017)

schicke bikes hier. auch eine schöne geschichte mit dem pantera!


----------



## moped-tobias (21. Mai 2017)

Hier nun mal mein 3. Zaskar, 19" und Baujahr 95, gegenüber meinen anderen beiden hab ich dieses hier mit einer P-Bone und V-Brakes statt Federung und Magura´s ausgestattet. Einzig und allein die Bremszugöse hinten unterm Oberrohr bereitet mir noch Sorgen, da die nicht als Gegenzughalterung für V-Brakes ausgelegt ist und mir kein schöner Druckpunkt beschert wird. Na mal schauen. 
Ansonsten fährt sichs super!

Als Komplettrad gekauft, entrippt und geputzt und mit neuen Decals vom Gil versehen:


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. Mai 2017)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Als Komplettrad gekauft, entrippt und geputzt und mit neuen Decals vom Gil versehen:



Wer ist denn dieser Gil?

Bräuchte nämlich so ne Art GT-Decals.

Bin die Woche zweimal auf das Karakoram oben angesprochen worden - "das ist aber nimmer original"  gefallen hat es trotzdem.


----------



## moped-tobias (21. Mai 2017)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wer ist denn dieser Gil?
> 
> Bräuchte nämlich so ne Art GT-Decals.
> 
> Bin die Woche zweimal auf das Karakoram oben angesprochen worden - "das ist aber nimmer original"  gefallen hat es trotzdem.



Also Gil betreibt so eine Art Decal-Shop, produziert er selbst die Kleber und hat - was Zaskars & Xizangs angeht, eine gute Auswahl. Mein Decalsatz ist zwar auch nicht zeitlich passend, gefällt mir aber optisch trotzdem sehr gut. So halte ich es auch mit Anbauteilen. Gut ist, was gefällt und seinen Zweck erfüllt. Wobei ich schon versuche, nah am Original zu bleiben, wenigstens zeitlich.

Gil kannst du direkt per Mail unter [email protected] kontaktieren, du findest ihn auch auf Facebook. Ansonsten sind die Decals auch von hervorragender Qualität, aaaaaaaber auch nicht ganz günstig (um die 40, 50 BPF).


----------



## Oscar1 (22. Mai 2017)

tomasius schrieb:


> Demnächst wird es dann den Croozer mit unserem Sohnemann ziehen.


Glückwunsch zum Cirque! 
Das ist ein gutes Zugtier.


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Mai 2017)

Mal ein oller Hobel 
Leider ist der Vorbau nicht original.






Und hier ein zum E-Bike umgebautes 29er Timberline:





Bringt mich aktuell jeden Tag zur Arbeit.


----------



## toastet (24. Mai 2017)

Das Talera ist da aber ordentlich aufgerüstet, da hängts nicht am Vorbau. Erzähl mal ein bisschen mehr zu dem Timberline, klingt interessant mit der Nachrüstung


----------



## foenfrisur (24. Mai 2017)

Ist ein  Binova Flow mit 575Wh Akku. Halt die üblichen 250W.
https://www.binova-flow.de/



Das Talera hab ich (fast) so wie's ist, gebraucht bekommen. Der alte Sattel war total zerfleddert, der Umwerfer fehlte. Hab einen STX passende zum Schaltwerk verbaut.
Aber das einzige was mich wirklich stört, ist der Vorbau.


----------



## toastet (25. Mai 2017)

Das Talera war mein erstes "richtiges" Mountainbike. Hatte das selbe Modelljahr  95/96, gab das rot-weiß und ein mattes anthrazit-grau was ich hatte. Im Endeffekt war das meiste Acera X-Mischung mit ein paar günstigeren Altus Teilen an Bremsen und Vorderradnabe. STI, Kurbel, Umwerfer, Nabe hinten Acera X und als "Highlight" hing ein Alivio Schaltwerk dran. Starrgabel passend zur Rahmenfarbe, bei mir grau, hier weiß (bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die nen kleinen rot-Anteil hatte). Sonst waren dran Araya Felgen, meine noch ohne Hohlkammer, dazu Flatbar, Vorbau, Sattelstütze und Sattel ausgeführt als schwarze GT-Teile. Schwarzer Steuersatz damals noch als geschraubte Version, nix A-Head 
War halt das zweitkleinste Rad bei GT nach dem Outpost. Meinen Eltern klar zu machen, dass dieses Rad die 6-700 Mark wert war aber trotzdem jedes Teil nach kürzester Zeit hin war, war nicht so einfach mit 10-11 Jahren die ich damals hatte. Hab mir das damals zu Kommunion und Geburtstag zusammengespart und musste doch hart verhandeln für das "teure" Rad. Man war ja sonst nur maximal 200-300 Mark Baumarkträder gewohnt. Dann so ein teures Teil was nichtmal Schutzbleche und Gepächträger oder nen Ständer hatte, oh weh  
Mir ist in der Garantiezeit sogar noch der Rahmen gebrochen am Oberrohr und hab dann einen neuen in mattem Smaragdgrün bekommen


----------



## moped-tobias (30. Mai 2017)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Einzig und allein die Bremszugöse hinten unterm Oberrohr bereitet mir noch Sorgen, da die nicht als Gegenzughalterung für V-Brakes ausgelegt ist und mir kein schöner Druckpunkt beschert wird. Na mal schauen.



Kleiner Nachtrag für eventuell nachfolgende Fragen zur Problemlösung - ich habe Halterungsclips von Jagwire für Magura-Leitungen gelegt/geklebt/geschraubt, um dann einen durchgehenden Bremszug zu verwenden. Funktioniert 1a mit hervorragendem Druckpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (31. Mai 2017)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag für eventuell nachfolgende Fragen zur Problemlösung - ich habe Halterungsclips von Jagwire für Magura-Leitungen gelegt/geklebt/geschraubt, um dann einen durchgehenden Bremszug zu verwenden. Funktioniert 1a mit hervorragendem Druckpunkt.



Geht es da um die Nutzung von V-Brakes bei nem Groove-Tube für Cantis?
Mit einer Metallendkappe und der Befestigung der Zughülle per Kabelbinder als Führung funktioniert das auch gut.


----------



## SirRHadfield (2. Juni 2017)

Nach Jahren der Abstinenz, in denen ich heimische Rahmen gefahren bin, habe ich mir nun auch wieder ein GT aufgebaut.
Als Basis konnte ich ein neues 2014er Frameset des Force Carbon Team auftreiben. Meiner Meinung nach die beste Farbkombi in der es das Force Carbon bislang gab.
Hab es dann komplett individuell aufgebaut. Dadurch ist es zwar etwas schwerer als die Serie aber mit Eagle, Pike und Hope hat es mir besser gefallen.




Der matte Lack paßt nur nicht so zu den beiden GT-Senioren im Stall, die verchromt (Slammer) bzw ballburnished (ZaskarLE) glänzen.


----------



## neuroncrust (11. Juni 2017)

Tach zusammen!
Lange nicht hier gewesen, aber nun muss ich mal mein neues Baby zur Diskussion stellen. Vermutlich nicht jedermanns Sache, der eine oder andere würde es wahrscheinlich in den Vergewaltigungs-Thread schieben wollen 

Leider hat sich meine Kamera als Müll herausgestellt, ich mach noch bessere Bilder. Trotzdem, hier isses erstmal 

Die wichtigsten Daten:
Timberline FS 1997, Rahmen, Gabel und Shifter (Shimano STX) sind original. Bei der Gabel habe ich die Krone lackiert und die Gummipräser entfernt - ist eh ein Schönwetterrad. So einen Senioren jagt man nicht mehr durch den Dreck...
3x8 reduziert auf 1x8, Kettenführung Paul USA.
Bremsen und Schaltwerk Shimano Deore, Kurbel Shimano irgendwas, 48 Zähne.
Laufräder Vuelta XRP, Reifen Schwalbe Kojak 1.35.
Lenker und Vorbau sind No-Name-Singlespeed-Komponenten, die farblich schön passten. Außerdem brauchte ich einen Lenker mit etwas Rise, man wird ja nicht jünger.

Funktioniert perfekt und geht ab wie Schmidt's Katze


----------



## Triturbo (12. Juni 2017)

Find ich sehr gelungen! Coole und bestimmt auch günstige Nummer, die gar nicht mal doof aussieht


----------



## MoeOdenwald (12. Juni 2017)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Find ich sehr gelungen! Coole und bestimmt auch günstige Nummer, die gar nicht mal doof aussieht



Sehe ich auch so, gefällt mir.


----------



## neuroncrust (13. Juni 2017)

Danke 
Und teuer wars wirklich nicht. Das Rad habe ich bei ebay geschossen, 170,- €. Die Teile dann nochmal so etwa 250,- €.


----------



## Ketterechts (22. Juni 2017)

@neuroncrust 

Schickes Rad und das Farbkonzept gefällt mir gut 

Ich hab auch mal wieder eines fertig gestellt 

96er Zaskar in wunderschönem roten Eloxal


----------



## LeFrankdrien (24. Juni 2017)

Hi,

also das Timberline ist echt schick. Nix Vergewaltigung. Eins der schönsten der letzten Zeit, mindestens...

@Ketterechts: Die roten anos sind echt schee, obwohl ich rot eigentlich gar net mog...



Ketterechts schrieb:


> @neuroncrust
> 
> Schickes Rad und das Farbkonzept gefällt mir gut
> 
> ...


----------



## Davidbelize (26. Juni 2017)

Endlich fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milan0 (26. Juni 2017)




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. Juni 2017)

Bin ich also nicht der einzige, der GTs mit Drop Bars schändet (immerhin bin ich geheilt )


----------



## Milan0 (27. Juni 2017)

Das musste sein und ist eins meiner liebsten Lowbudget Bikes. Habe dafür extra kein heiliges Zaskar oder co genommen


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (29. Juni 2017)

Bei mir ist es ein 94er Karakoram als Monstercrosser (ein paar Seiten weiter vorn).
Allerdings fahre ich mittlerweile lieber das andere Karakoram mit modernem breiten Lenker und kurzem Vorbau (auch wieder nicht CSD-konform )


----------



## jkarwath (5. Juli 2017)

Lustig,
ich baue mir auch grad sowas.
Und ich schwöre, ich wollte das Bild hier schon hochladen bevor ich das Tempest gesehen hab... 
Jörg


----------



## gt fuchs (6. Juli 2017)

So mal mein zaskar ge tune t


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (6. Juli 2017)

gt fuchs schrieb:


> So mal mein zaskar ge tune t



Was ist denn das für eine Sattelklemme? 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## gt fuchs (6. Juli 2017)

Kruko schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für eine Sattelklemme?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


Ja habe eine bestellt und die ist mit einer Schraube ohne inbus gekommen nur ein rundes Loch 
Und 36.4 gibt es nicht so viele deshalb musste ich eine alte zusammen Friemeln Auf was du so achtest dich möchte ich ja nicht als Kunde


----------



## toastet (6. Juli 2017)

Salsa hat noch welche in 36,4 im breiten Farbspektrum


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juli 2017)

Hi,

36,4 gibts auch bei Hope und noch ein paar anderen...die ist mir auch aufgefallen, weil das sieht aus wie vom örtlichen Metalbauer...

Ich müsste theoretisch sogar noch eine rumfliegen haben..

VG
PR


----------



## gt fuchs (22. Juli 2017)

So Neuzugang dank jobrad 2016 Sensor und nach 200 km Eingewöhnung sehr zufrieden Aber erst mal den Lenker auf eine vernünftige breite gekürzt Wer bitte schön fährt mit 80 cm breiten Lenker Das geht ja gar nicht 68 langt vollkommen


----------



## Trialar (25. Juli 2017)

gt fuchs schrieb:


> Aber erst mal den Lenker auf eine vernünftige breite gekürzt Wer bitte schön fährt mit 80 cm breiten Lenker Das geht ja gar nicht 68 langt vollkommen



Naja, kommt halt drauf an was man fährt und welche Ausmaße man selber hat  Fahre auch einen 785er Lenker an meinem Force. Mit Schraubgriffen komm ich auch auf 800  Bergab will ich da keinen Zentimeter missen. Fahre aber auch an meinen Tourenrädern um die 700-720mm. 2001 hatte ich das erste Mal einen 680er Lenker an meinem Trailrad. Brutal breit damals. Heut kann ichs mir nicht mehr vorstellen. Wenn du nicht gerade ne Schulterbreite von 40cm hast, dann hätt ich erstmal ein paar Runden damit gedreht.


----------



## toastet (25. Juli 2017)

So ist es, wollte den Beitrag erst umdrehen. Mit so Quatsch wie 68 cm könnte ich nicht fahren. Ging mir aber ähnlich, war auch bereits anfang der 2000er auf suche nach was breitem mit rise, da schaute man mich damals noch in den läden auch schief an. hatte dann irgendwann bei point was in 720mm gefunden, seit dem nie mehr weniger. und gerade erst vor ein paar wochen von 760 endlich auf 800 gegangen und war nochmal ein richtig schöne schritt und fährt sich wunderbar. vorher immer mal taube hände und sowas. hab allerdings auch recht breite schultern.


----------



## reseda (28. Juli 2017)

94er Karakoram


Kraft wird praktisch 1:1 übertragen, bergauf in den Boden, bergab in den Fahrer.
Aber Laune machts!


----------



## ceo (28. Juli 2017)

letzter stand meines starren '93er zaskars


----------



## Deleted 426828 (28. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTdanni (28. Juli 2017)

Die letzten beiden GTs könnten unterschiedlicher kaum sein. 

Das 1x Zeug ist echt gewöhnungsbedüftig wenn nicht sogar hässlich. 

Aber ich kann drüber....


----------



## gt fuchs (5. August 2017)

So punischer ist fast fertig noch paar Mavic Laufräder mit Conti Race King und echt geiles bike


----------



## Tinkerer (11. August 2017)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Die letzten beiden GTs könnten unterschiedlicher kaum sein.


 
Ich gehe mit und lege noch eins drauf.


----------



## gt fuchs (12. August 2017)

So Schnäppchen für meine Frau gemacht zaskar Carbon schwarz grün


----------



## Miracoolx (25. September 2017)

Mein erstes Bike als ich 12Jahre alt war. LG 


Ps.: was ist so ein Bike heute noch wert?


----------



## leftyben (25. September 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 583856 Anhang anzeigen 583855
> 
> Ich hab mir kurzfristig ein 98er Zaskar zugelegt.


Ich hab ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, die dem Zaskar sichtlich gut tun:
Laufradsatz XTR/mavic 217
Steuersatz Chris King
Reifen IRC
Ringle H2O 
Decals und Griffe

Neue Decals für die syncros Stütze und den KORE Vorbau stehen noch an.


----------



## Joobxx (26. September 2017)

leftyben schrieb:


> Ich hab ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen, die dem Zaskar sichtlich gut tun:
> Laufradsatz XTR/mavic 217
> Steuersatz Chris King
> Reifen IRC
> ...



das ist ja schön dort, wo ist das wenn ich fragen darf???


----------



## leftyben (2. Oktober 2017)

Wir waren im Sommer mit dem VW-Bus in Kroatien unterwegs und unter anderem in Nin:
https://www.m.nin.hr/de


----------



## Oscar1 (10. Oktober 2017)

Hier mal mein Virage.. . Youngtimer Aufbau
Bin wieder zurück zum Flatbar.
Und die Kurbel habe ich auch geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oscar1 (11. Oktober 2017)

Hier der aktuelle Stand beim Backwoods.. Oldtimer Aufbau





evtl. baue ich die Judy wieder ein..


----------



## viducce (15. Oktober 2017)

Mein Neuzugang, noch in Deutschland schon zerlegt jetzt Teile zusammensuchen danach geht es nach Taiwan...
Wurde übrigens hier angeboten...


----------



## viducce (17. Oktober 2017)




----------



## onspeed (24. Oktober 2017)

95er Zaskar LE 10.4 KG


 

Zum 18ten Geburtstag habe ich mir vor 22 Jahren diesen Rahmen gekauft und fahre ihn heute noch so gerne wie damals. Nur die restliche Ausstattung ist bis auf die Syncros Hardcore neueren Datums. Kompakte, tiefe Sitzposition und 58er Lenker mit Barends - sauschnell und geil  Die legendäre Avid Ultimate VBrake funktioniert absolut top - vielleicht sogar besser als so viele Scheibenbremsen. Allein die thermische Belastung insbesondere mit Latexschläuchen ist ein Nachteil. Ansonsten ein Token Titan Ceramic Innenlager mit Race Face Turbine  und obligatorischer Sid Race WC in 80. Absolut ausreichend, da schaukelt auch nix und ist easy zu warten. 

Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen modernen Bikes stelle ich mir hin und wieder die Frage, was da in all den Jahren zuletzt so alles verschlimmbessert wurde


----------



## ceo (24. Oktober 2017)

onspeed schrieb:


> Zum 18ten Geburtstag habe ich mir vor 22 Jahren diesen Rahmen gekauft und fahre ihn heute noch so gerne wie damals.............................Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen modernen Bikes stelle ich mir hin und wieder die Frage, was da in all den Jahren zuletzt so alles verschlimmbessert wurde


find ich cool


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> find ich cool


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. Oktober 2017)

onspeed schrieb:


> 95er Zaskar LE 10.4 KG
> Anhang anzeigen 657069
> Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen modernen Bikes stelle ich mir hin und wieder die Frage, was da in all den Jahren zuletzt so alles verschlimmbessert wurde



Hehe, hab'n Speci Fuse und das 97er Karakoram weiter vorn. Letzeres fahre ich total gerne - mit dem Speci werde ich nicht warm.


----------



## Baustahlrider (21. November 2017)

So nun ist mein Radl auch fertig. 
Und ja ich habe bewusst nicht das mitgelieferte Decal set verwendet.

Mittlerweile ist auch die erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Sagenhaft.



 

 

Lg Andi


----------



## ceo (22. November 2017)

habe ich dieses rad hier schonmal gezeigt? wurde vor einigen monaten mit originalem dropbar und gt edge gabel aus der britischen bucht gefischt und dann für einen guten freund als kölner citiflitzer mit gt flatbar umgerüstet.


----------



## Onegear (22. November 2017)

Bei der Rahmengröße, die dein Freund fährt, sollte er sehr sehr ernsthaft darüber nachdenken, MIR das Rahmenset zu verkaufen!!! Mir würde das nämlich passen


----------



## ceo (22. November 2017)

stimmt irgendwie, macht er aber nicht 
ist übrigens ein gt zr3000 aus 1999 (zr soll wohl für zaskar race stehen)


----------



## versus (22. November 2017)

hat er inzwischen eine leicht hohe stimme


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Dezember 2017)

Muss ich mal wieder zeigen - avanciert gerade zu meinem absoluten Lieblingsrad 
Seit letztens Reifen, Sattel, Griffe und Bremsbeläge neu




Lieblingsrad by Sebastian, auf Flickr


----------



## Toni Dark (13. Dezember 2017)

onspeed schrieb:


> 95er Zaskar LE 10.4 KG
> 
> Zum 18ten Geburtstag habe ich mir vor 22 Jahren diesen Rahmen gekauft und fahre ihn heute noch so gerne wie damals. Nur die restliche Ausstattung ist bis auf die Syncros Hardcore neueren Datums. Kompakte, tiefe Sitzposition und 58er Lenker mit Barends - sauschnell und geil  Die legendäre Avid Ultimate VBrake funktioniert absolut top - vielleicht sogar besser als so viele Scheibenbremsen. Allein die thermische Belastung insbesondere mit Latexschläuchen ist ein Nachteil. Ansonsten ein Token Titan Ceramic Innenlager mit Race Face Turbine  und obligatorischer Sid Race WC in 80. Absolut ausreichend, da schaukelt auch nix und ist easy zu warten.
> 
> Im Vergleich zu meinen anderen modernen Bikes stelle ich mir hin und wieder die Frage, was da in all den Jahren zuletzt so alles verschlimmbessert wurde



Ich bin jahrelang genau dieses Rad auch gefahren, bis es mir gestohlen wurde. Keine Ahnung, wie man das als sauschnell bezeichnen kann. Vll auf einem Feldweg sauschnell. Aber sobald es wirklich ins Gelände geht ist das Ding nicht mal halb so schnell wie ein aktuelles Rad. 

Leicht: ja
Schön: auch
Schnell: nur auf komplett anspruchslosen Strecken

Zu realitätsfremd sollte die Glorifizierung alter Räder dann doch nicht werden


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (13. Dezember 2017)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Ich bin jahrelang genau dieses Rad auch gefahren, bis es mir gestohlen wurde. Keine Ahnung, wie man das als sauschnell bezeichnen kann. Vll auf einem Feldweg sauschnell. Aber sobald es wirklich ins Gelände geht ist das Ding nicht mal halb so schnell wie ein aktuelles Rad.
> 
> Leicht: ja
> Schön: auch
> ...



Schlechte Laune?


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2017)

Toni Dark schrieb:


> Ich bin jahrelang genau dieses Rad auch gefahren, bis es mir gestohlen wurde. Keine Ahnung, wie man das als sauschnell bezeichnen kann. Vll auf einem Feldweg sauschnell. Aber sobald es wirklich ins Gelände geht ist das Ding nicht mal halb so schnell wie ein aktuelles Rad.
> 
> Leicht: ja
> Schön: auch
> ...



Nun ja, Schnelligkeit hat was mir dem Fahrer zu tun, nicht mit dem Rad!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni Dark (13. Dezember 2017)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Nun ja, Schnelligkeit hat was mir dem Fahrer zu tun, nicht mit dem Rad!



Nein, stimmt auch nicht. Nur weil sich das Geholper schnell anfühlt ist es das ja noch lange nicht. 

Das ist doch so, als wenn ich behaupten würde eine Ski aus den 80ern wäre genau so gut wie ein aktueller Ski. Es stimmt einfach nicht. Auch nicht wenn man es ganz oft schreibt. 

Schön sind die alten GTs. Aber schnell sind sie definitiv nicht.


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2017)

Wenn Du meinst!


----------



## ceo (13. Dezember 2017)

habe heute auf dem weg durch die stadt mit meinem schweren '91er karakoram viele radfahrer überholt.
das liegt – da bin ich wirklich sicher – an den gelben ventilkappen, die es sein kurzem hat 
weil dies eine galerie ist, zeige ich es nochmal, ist aber kein bild von heute


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2017)

Geil, wo hast Du die Turboventilkappen her?
Damit könnte ich im Downhill mit meinen alten Timberline (1986) noch mehr "moderne" Plastikbomber und Federwegmonster hinter mir lassen


----------



## ceo (13. Dezember 2017)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Geil, wo hast Du die Turboventilkappen her?
> Damit könnte ich im Downhill mit meinen alten Timberline (1986) noch mehr "moderne" Plastikbomber und Federwegmonster hinter mir lassen



ganz einfach – die gab's in wagenfarbe mit conti-schläuchen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dann sind aber schläuche und luft total unklassisch


----------



## leftyben (13. Dezember 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> habe heute auf dem weg durch die stadt mit meinem schweren '91er karakoram viele radfahrer überholt.
> das liegt – da bin ich wirklich sicher – an den gelben ventilkappen, die es sein kurzem hat
> weil dies eine galerie ist, zeige ich es nochmal, ist aber kein bild von heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 675109


Ich dachte schon, du meinst die hier...
https://www.welovevelo.de/Ventilkappen-Smiley


----------



## ceo (13. Dezember 2017)

viel zu schwer


----------



## GT-Sassy (13. Dezember 2017)

Aber vielleicht machen die die alten GTs noch schneller, den wie Wir heute gelernt haben kommt Schnelligkeit nur vom Material und nicht vom Koennen und Kondition


----------



## ceo (13. Dezember 2017)

genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (14. Dezember 2017)

ceo schrieb:


> habe heute auf dem weg durch die stadt mit meinem schweren '91er karakoram viele radfahrer überholt.
> das liegt – da bin ich wirklich sicher – an den gelben ventilkappen, die es sein kurzem hat
> weil dies eine galerie ist, zeige ich es nochmal, ist aber kein bild von heute
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 675109


Also falls das mal gehen sollte ....  Die schönste Karakoram-Lackierung. Das 91er und das 95er fehlen mir noch.


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2017)

ich finde neben der diskussion alt / neu könnten wir auch zum 983. mal die laufradgrössen und die zugehörige schnelligkeit ansprechen, was meint ihr?


----------



## Kruko (14. Dezember 2017)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde neben der diskussion alt / neu könnten wir auch zum 983. mal die laufradgrössen und die zugehörige schnelligkeit ansprechen, was meint ihr?



Auf jeden Fall 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## GT-Sassy (14. Dezember 2017)

Nicht zu vergessen den Luftdruck der Kette


----------



## GTdanni (14. Dezember 2017)

War das der Stänkerer für 2017 oder kommt noch einer?


----------



## tofu1000 (14. Dezember 2017)

versus schrieb:


> ich finde neben der diskussion alt / neu könnten wir auch zum 983. mal die laufradgrössen und die zugehörige schnelligkeit ansprechen, was meint ihr?



Pfft!!! 29er.... Teufelszeug. TEUFELSZEUG! TEUFELSZEUG!!!

https://media.giphy.com/media/3rgXBOmTlzyFCURutG/giphy.gif


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bvarnfullagts (16. Dezember 2017)

viducce schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 654563 Anhang anzeigen 654564


Very nice!!!


----------



## JollyJumper (17. Dezember 2017)

Mein neues Pantera bei der ersten kleinen gemütlichen Waldrunde.


----------



## Triturbo (18. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auch die ganze Zeit überlegt, ob ich mir das Pantera kaufe. Tolles Rad, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## moped-tobias (24. Dezember 2017)

Und hier mein neuester Schatz. Aktueller Stand jetzt so, könnte aber auch gerne noch ein syncros-Vorbau dran und evtl ein Satz ceramic - Mavics. Mal schauen.


----------



## bvarnfullagts (2. Januar 2018)

Recent pick-up 96 GT LTS Tandem.  One of three made.  Welded by Jeff Jones


----------



## Blackspire (20. Februar 2018)

98er Timberline















Wem es gefällt, der darf gern bei der aktuellen "Youngtimer des Jahres" Umfrage für das Timberline stimmen. GT´ische Grüße!

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/wahl-zum-ibc-youngtimer-des-jahres-2017-18-hardtail.864559/


----------



## cdrider (20. Februar 2018)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Und hier mein neuester Schatz. Aktueller Stand jetzt so, könnte aber auch gerne noch ein syncros-Vorbau dran und evtl ein Satz ceramic - Mavics. Mal schauen.
> Ist das der von Ketterechts?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 678572


----------



## moped-tobias (22. Februar 2018)

Gut erkannt


----------



## cdrider (22. Februar 2018)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Gut erkannt




Dann hab ich da vor dir drauf gesessen 
Und es sah so aus:


----------



## moped-tobias (22. Februar 2018)

cdrider schrieb:


> Dann hab ich da vor dir drauf gesessen
> Und es sah so aus:Anhang anzeigen 700089




Schönes bike, gefällt mir immer wieder! Was für einen dezenten Kleber hattest du auf dem Oberrohrkratzer?

Bei mir sind die Inferno nun raus...

So der aktuelle Stand nun, rechts ein "frost red" vom Kollegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (22. Februar 2018)

War ein schwarzer Onza Porci .


----------



## moped-tobias (22. Februar 2018)

cdrider schrieb:


> War ein schwarzer Onza Porci .


 na dann kommt mein onza Schriftzug in schräg ja immer noch ganz passend.


----------



## cdrider (22. Februar 2018)

übrigens geile Kurbel.


----------



## moped-tobias (22. Februar 2018)

Dankeschön, hatte mit dem roten spider direkt hervorragend gepasst! 

PS: Schaltung & Bremse wird aber noch beizeiten gegen die 95x Shimano getauscht, das muss noch sein


----------



## h0rst99 (28. Februar 2018)

... jetzt mal starr, mit breitem Lenker und tiefem Vorbau. Macht richtig Spaß


----------



## Ketterechts (4. März 2018)

Bei mir gab's auch mal wieder ein GT





Und falls sich jemand wundert .
Ja , da sind in der Tat 27,5 Laufräder drin - find ich einfach schöner , dann kann man bissl dickere Reifen drauf machen


----------



## bvarnfullagts (5. März 2018)




----------



## Leuchtentrager (11. März 2018)

#3895 nach 6000 km:


----------



## Rotom (16. März 2018)

Mit kurzen Vorbau, neue Bremsanlage und schon länger ein anderen Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmichl (12. April 2018)

Kleinigkeiten möchte ich noch tauschen und habe dazu hier mal ein Thema aufgemacht.


----------



## moitrich (12. April 2018)

Das RTS sieht ja mal rattenscharf aus.


----------



## Kettentrumm (17. April 2018)

Kannst Du bitte noch etwas zu dem Dämpfer mit dem seperatem Piggyback erzählen !?
Ich kenne für das RTS nur die orginalen Noleen und den von Risse, alle anderen die ich bisher gesehen habe waren Eigenumbauten.
Die Eigenschaften des Hinterbaus sind ja etwas speziell !


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. April 2018)

Hi,

also Avalanche Downhill Racing hat Dämpfer mit separaten Piggybacks...aber keine Ahnung ob der von denen ist...Stahlfeder käme aber hin...

Guck da schon die ganze Zeit für mein Sensor Carbon...

http://www.avalanchedownhillracing.com/products.html

VG
peru


----------



## Oscar1 (25. Mai 2018)

Habe am Backwoods mal wieder was geändert..  Judy wieder rein/Reifen/Pedale





und bin die ersten Meter mit den Hadleys unterwegs ...









Ich suche die VR Nabe in Blau !!!
Wenn ihr über eine stollpert oder eine abzugeben habt, bitte melden.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. Mai 2018)

Ich hätte ne silberne - die kannste zerlegen und eloxieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (27. Mai 2018)

Meine Arette:


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (27. Mai 2018)

Hier noch ein Foto


----------



## ceo (27. Mai 2018)

hier das '94er backwoods eines guten freundes – gerade frisch refurbished 

problem   --> lösung 




ergebnis


----------



## Lousa (27. Mai 2018)

Kein ganzes Bike (der Aufbau dauert bei mir einfach ewig ) aber mein Zaskar hat einen "Twin" dazu bekommen... einfach lecker.

Liegen laut Rahmennummer ca. 8 Monate dazwischen.

Irgendwie sieht das Alu beim älteren (01 1997) Rahmen im Vergleich zum jüngeren (09 1997) "satter" aus, ähnlich eines verchromten Rahmens (auf den Fotos nicht wirklich zu erkennen). Wurde bei der Herstellung/Polieren in der Produktion mal was geändert? 

Jedenfalls ist diese Produktion mein Lieblingsrahmen und die Rückansichten sind fein:





Und noch eine Schweißnaht-Orgie:


----------



## Joobxx (28. Mai 2018)

irgendwie ist ja jedes wie ein Unikat


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (29. Mai 2018)

So gekauft (Hab mich in die Lackierung verliebt!):



Das bisherige Ergebnis...



Ist die Sattelstrebe nicht hässlich?



Stadtrad mit Nabenschaltung


Gehört das schon in der Vergewaltigungsfred?


----------



## Joobxx (29. Mai 2018)

dermitdemGTtanz schrieb:


> So gekauft (Hab mich in die Lackierung verliebt!):
> Anhang anzeigen 734996
> Das bisherige Ergebnis...
> Anhang anzeigen 734997
> ...



Sieht schon schick aus, die Sattelstütze finde ich auch nicht wirklich störend, eine silberne könnte besser aussehen


----------



## ceo (29. Mai 2018)

dermitdemGTtanz schrieb:


>


wie bremst es hinten ohne cablecrosser?


----------



## Oscar1 (29. Mai 2018)

dermitdemGTtanz schrieb:


> So gekauft (Hab mich in die Lackierung verliebt!):



Die Lackierung ist echt Hammer!


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (29. Mai 2018)

ceo schrieb:


> wie bremst es hinten ohne cablecrosser?


Es bremst sich sehr gut mit neuen gefetteten Bremszügen. Nicht bissig - aber gut. Der Bogen des Kabels ist sehr groß, sodass die Reibungsverluste minimiert sind.
Ich merke keinen Unterschied zwischen billiger U-Bremse (hinten) und billiger Mini-V (vorn). Außerdem geht das Gewicht beim bremsen auf das Vorderrad, dadurch ist es wohl egal, wer oder was hinten die Backen zusammenkneift.
Und es sieht sehr clean aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joobxx (30. Mai 2018)

ceo schrieb:


> wie bremst es hinten ohne cablecrosser?


hatte ich gar nicht gesehen, tolle Lösung, sieht aus wie bei den V- Brakes


----------



## tofu1000 (30. Mai 2018)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Habe am Backwoods mal wieder was geändert..
> ...
> Ich suche die VR Nabe in Blau !!!
> Wenn ihr über eine stollpert oder eine abzugeben habt, bitte melden.



Das Backwoods ist wirklich schön! Für mich eines der schönsten Farbschemen. Obwohl ich es mit Starrgabel stimmiger fand.
Und falls dir eine kompletter Nabensatz in blau zuzüglich einer Frontnabe über den Weg läuft... 



dermitdemGTtanz schrieb:


> ...
> Ist die Sattelstrebe nicht hässlich?



Wieso?



Joobxx schrieb:


> hatte ich gar nicht gesehen, tolle Lösung, sieht aus wie bei den V- Brakes



Das ist ne U-Brake aus dem BMX-Bereich. Das wurde so recht oft an der Frontbremse verbaut, damit man den Bremszug durch den Gabelschaft legen kann und so Bar-Spins möglich sind. Funktioniert aber m.W. nicht mit jeder x-beliebigen U-Brake! Aber echt ne GuTe Idee!


----------



## Oscar1 (30. Mai 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Das Backwoods ist wirklich schön! Für mich eines der schönsten Farbschemen. Obwohl ich es mit Starrgabel stimmiger fand.
> Und falls dir eine kompletter Nabensatz in blau zuzüglich einer Frontnabe über den Weg läuft...


Danke! 
Jaaa Starrgabel!
Die is leider kaputt, Jugendsünde/Lehrgeld:
Hatte Vbrakes drauf, mit Befestigungsschrauben bei denen der Schaft/das Ende Konisch zuläuft..die hatte ich ohne, oder mit zu dünnen U-Scheiben montiert. Der Konus hat den Cantisockel etwas gespreitzt.  Bremsen mit guten Lagerbuchsen bekomme ich nun nicht mehr drauf.
Aber die Judy passt vom Lack sehr gut und silber Krone mit silber LVE rundet das ganze sehr gut ab.

Nabe.. Ja mache ich!
Blaue VR wär toll für einen Patriot-Look.
Habe heute Morgen ein Set gebrauchte rote erstanden!
..was ich jetzt genau suche weiss ich noch nicht, ob einen Blaue VR oder eine schwarze HR


----------



## tofu1000 (3. Juni 2018)

So, damit ich fürs Treffen wenigstens ein fahrbereites Geländeratt mit Schaltung UND Federung habe, hat die alte italienische Dame heute endlich mal den lang erwarteten Service erhalten, denn sie war nach der letzten Ausfahrt inkontinent. Originale Dichtungen sind leider kaum mehr zu bekommen, deshalb kam von der Insel ein Satz Enduro Fork Seals. Die Meinungen darüber scheinen Ja recht gespalten, aber Versuch macht ja bekanntlich kluch... Und nach einer kurzen Probefahrt kann ich auch noch nix negatives berichten - sie macht, was sie machen soll, bisher anstandslos. Und da der Bock nun einmal hing, mussten auch mal ein paar neue Reifen dran, denn so schön wie die Wildgripper nun mal sind, so alt sind sie leider auch. Aber ich tu mich, ehrlich gesagt, noch recht schwer, mich von diesen zu trennen, da ich die Optik sehr mag. Oder doch lieber einen noch klassischeren Look mit Smoke/Dart (obwohl ich den Dart immer recht bescheiden fand...)? 








(Peter, keine Angst, das Rad wird nicht SSP, das ist nur ein Platzhalter!  )

Was meint ihr?! 

Zumal ich auch noch unschlüssig bin, welchen der beiden LRS ich ans STS schraube - Mavic 517 mit silbernen XT-Naben oder aber Mavic 317 mit schwarzen Hadleys...


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (3. Juni 2018)

Ich stehe eher auf dunkle Schlappen (schwarz, dunkelgrau, dunkelbraun, maximal beige). 
Die grünen Decken passten wirklich gut! Die schwarzen lassen dein Bike wie neu aussehen - wirklich schick!


----------



## Joobxx (4. Juni 2018)

ich finde beide gut, die Schwalbe passen etwas besser zum Gesammtkunstwerk.....

Guruß Joo


----------



## cleiende (4. Juni 2018)

Smoke & Dart!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (6. Juni 2018)

Ich wär auch für S&D. Die Schwalbe skinwall sehen auf den ersten Blick schon gut aus, weil klassische Anmutung und so...aber die blöde Typo fängt auf den zweiten Blick an mich anzuschreien...


----------



## GTchen (6. Juni 2018)

Auch wenn es die Wildgripper nie serienmäßig zu den GTs gab, optisch sind sie m.E. nicht zu schlagen.

Lass bitte die Wildgripper drauf, ebenso den LRS mit den Hadleys. Zum Fahren kannst Du ja immer noch aktuelle Reifen je nach Einsatz draufziehen. Da wären mir die Wildgripper zu schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlwolle (7. Juni 2018)

Moin,
bin neu hier und wollte mal das Rad meiner Frau vorstellen, ist eben erst fertig geworden, wobei das mit Sicherheit nicht das Endstadium ist.


 
Hoffe ich bin hier richtig,
Habe auch sonst nicht viel Ahnung von GT und kann auch zu dem Rahmen nicht viel sagen.
Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das in die verbastelt-Ecke gehört.
Velo-ahoi


----------



## LeFrankdrien (7. Juni 2018)

"Vergewaltigt"-Ecke heißt das korrekt hier....

Das einzig Interessante wären mal Detail-Pics der Disc Lösung bei offensichtlichem Erhalt des Lackes...

Der Rest.....s.o....

VG
peru


----------



## cdrider (7. Juni 2018)

Hallo hier.Mich würde das gleiche wie peru73 interessieren .Ansonsten würde ich sagen für ein Classic Bike ein sehr eigenwillig interpretierter Aufbau.LG


----------



## Stahlwolle (8. Juni 2018)

Moin, hier die gewünschten Details,



 



hoffe man erkennt alles nötige.
Muß ich jetzt in die vergewaltigt-Ecke?
Velo ahoi


----------



## maatik (8. Juni 2018)

Kannst du uns näheres zur Lackierung sagen. Die scheint ja doch nachträglich drauf gemacht zu sein, sieht aber für mich original aus. HowTo? Danke dir.


----------



## Splatter666 (8. Juni 2018)

Das sieht für mich nach Freehand-Zahnstocher aus 
Aber im Ernst: sehr gut gemacht 

Aber warum hast du in diesem Zuge nicht gleich die Lowrider-Öse nachlackiert?
Oder waren da im Nachhinein Schutzbleche montiert?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stahlwolle (8. Juni 2018)

Grummel, grummel, wie gesagt es wird das Rad meiner Frau nachdem ich ihr Fort zerstört habe, also das volle Programm : Schutzblech,Gepäckträger, Licht.
Die Lackierung ist nachträglich von dem Sprayer meines Vertrauens nachempfunden worden an den Stellen die beim Löten ein wenig warm wurden.
Man hat ja keine Vorstellung wie auch bei den Sprayer der Fortschritt voraneilt. Die Linien sind gesprüht und für ihn war das kein Akt.
Auf dem oberen Foto sieht man allerdings, daß die original Linien etwas dünner sind, besser ging´s eben nicht.
So lange wie ich es noch teste macht es einen Heidenspaß.
Velo ahoi


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Juni 2018)

Also vergewaltigt find ich's nicht, mir tut nur die Steuerzentrale im Auge weh. Denn, abseits von geschmacklichen Vorlieben scheint es ja  mit Hingabe aufgebaut. Hauptsache deine Frau weiß den Aufbau zu schätzen.  

So könnte es (halbwegs) klassisch aussehen :


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Juni 2018)

dermitdemGTtanz schrieb:


> ...
> Die schwarzen
> ...





Joobxx schrieb:


> ...
> Schwalbe
> ...





cleiende schrieb:


> Smoke & Dart!





peru73 schrieb:


> ...
> S&D.
> ...aber die blöde Typo fängt auf den zweiten Blick an mich anzuschreien...





GTchen schrieb:


> ...
> Lass bitte die Wildgripper drauf
> ...



Danke für eure Meinung. Werde wohl auf jeden Fall mal nen Satz S&D bestellen. Aber die werde ich wohl erstmal auf STS ziehen (so es denn mal fertig wird), aber dann kann ich auf jeden Fall mal vergleichen. Denn wie Herr @peru73 schon ganz treffend festgestellt hat, besitzt die Markenwerbung schon eine gewisse Penetranz....

Die Wildgripper bleiben aber zumindest erstmal da, da ich diese Kombi einfach rattenscharf, aber nicht mehr fahrbar finde - sowohl finanziell als auch qualitativ. Da kann man im aufgezogenen Zustand echt schon zuschauen, wie die Dinger sich in ihre Einzelteile auflösen...


----------



## toastet (8. Juni 2018)

Hatten doch damals auch gerne die WTB Velociraptor Front & Back


----------



## tofu1000 (8. Juni 2018)

Ist richtig. Aber so lange ich Skinwalls oder wenigstens Brownwalls verbauen kann, mach ich das, selbst bei modernem Kram. Pappen geblieben....


----------



## Leuchtentrager (9. Juni 2018)

Wenn es um richtiges Fahren geht, würde ich die Nobbys draufziehen.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juni 2018)

so, der muss jetzt mal wieder sein für den Steve ...

Der @tofu1000 kann gar nicht "richtig" fahren...



Leuchtentrager schrieb:


> Wenn es um richtiges Fahren geht, würde ich die Nobbys draufziehen.


----------



## tofu1000 (9. Juni 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> so, der muss jetzt mal wieder sein für den Steve ...
> 
> Der @tofu1000 kann gar nicht "richtig" fahren...



 Stimmt schon. Du würdest mich mit deinen Beinen selbst auf nem Kinderrad rasieren.
Aber dafür seh ich unheimlich gut aus aufm Rad!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. Juni 2018)

Dem stimme ich 100% zu !!  Auf ein Bier zum GT Treffen


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (11. Juni 2018)

Stahlwolle schrieb:


> Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob das in die verbastelt-Ecke gehört.
> Velo-ahoi


Nein, ich finde es tatsächlich elegant gelöst. Das einzige, was ich anders machen würde (vor allem wenn ich mir das Bild von Tofu ansehe), wären mehr farbliche Akzente zu setzen. Das Bike sieht einfach zu dunkel aus, finde ich.
Ansonsten: Respekt für den Mut zu so einem Projekt! Ist schon ein gewagter Umbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (22. Juni 2018)

So, hier mal mein 2010´er Zaskar Expert. (Fast in original Zustand).


----------



## tomasius (12. Juli 2018)

Oha, jetzt mit Schutzblechen! 






Grüße Tom


----------



## Triturbo (13. Juli 2018)

Fällt gar nicht auf, auf dem ersten Blick. So muss das sein 

Anbei mal mein Reiserad, welches nun fast fertig ist. Bis auf Rahmen und Gabel ist nun alles "neu", jetzt muss nur noch die Supernova vom Lenker an den Gepäckträger vorn. 










Ab dem 03.09. geht es dann von der Schweiz aus für ne 900km Runde durch Italien.


----------



## Flowjob3 (20. Juli 2018)

Hier ist mein GT- Aufbau:






folgende Änderungen wurden vorgenommen:

XT Schaltwerk
XT V-Brakes hinten
Magura Scheibenbremsen vorne
Kombination: Vorne Scheibenbremsen, hinten Felgenbremsen => Seltenheit
Ergon Griffe und Sattel
Kindshox absenkbare Sattelstütze
neuer Lenker 720mm
Nobby Nic Reifen
Magura Federgabel mit Remote (vorher Stahlfedergabel GT)
Rahmenschutz GT
XT Laufräder
Ist mein erster und einziger Aufbau eines Rades. Ich war als Kind immer Fan von GT, leider ist es kein Zaskarrahmen, jedoch überzeugte mich der Preis und das tolle Blau.
Kostenpunkt: Komplettrad Ebay Kleinanzeigen 150 Euro und ca. 300 Euro investiert. Für knappe 500 Euro bin ich mit meinem Sonntags-Hardtail super zufrieden.

Viele Grüße


----------



## dermitdemGTtanz (22. Juli 2018)

Flowjob3 schrieb:


> Kombination: Vorne Scheibenbremsen, hinten Felgenbremsen => Seltenheit


Hinten V und vorne Stempel, DAS ist selten *lach 
Schönes Bike, mir gefällts. Die Neon-Griffe müssen sein!


----------



## toastet (22. Juli 2018)

Gerade in Anfangszeiten der Disc überhaupt nix seltenes und sehr oft so von Werk zu finden gewesen. Gab am Anfang bekanntlich keinen Standard für Discs am Hinterbau, da wurde häufig auf eine Aufnahme verzichtet bis IS2000 kam. Während das an der Gabel ja sehr schnell geklärt war, zumal da auch viel weniger Wettbewerb bestand und RS da einfach den Vorreiter machte und die anderen Nachziehen mussten, ob sie wollten oder nicht. Eigenbrödlerkram wie zB Marzocchi hat meist nur ein Modelljahr überlebt.


----------



## Flowjob3 (22. Juli 2018)

ok, bin nicht so der Fachmann, dann eben nicht selten Ich bin sowas noch nie gefahren und für mich entstand die Idee auch mehr als Notlösung


----------



## Oscar1 (23. Juli 2018)

So, das Virage hat nun endlich wieder dicke Pellen  
Nun muss ich nur noch das Große KB ändern (BBB Schaltperformance pass nicht) 
und das VR auf die rote Nabe umgespeicht werden.. dann ist es fertig.


----------



## tofu1000 (25. Juli 2018)

tomasius schrieb:


> Oha, jetzt mit Schutzblechen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damit du dir das Tweed-Sakko nicht einsaust?!  Aber auf jeden Fall auch mit Schutzblechen sehr schick! 



Oscar1 schrieb:


> So, das Virage hat nun endlich wieder dicke Pellen
> Nun muss ich nur noch das Große KB ändern (BBB Schaltperformance pass nicht)
> und das VR auf die rote Nabe umgespeicht werden.. dann ist es fertig.



Ich muss gestehen, dass es mir mit schmaleren Pellen (und ohne Mudguards) irgendwie besser gefiel, da es einfach "schneller" aussah. Aber: Form follows function.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (9. August 2018)

Kurzes Update.
Die Aufkleber von den Felgen sind weg.
Die Recon musste einer Magura MD 100 SL weichen und die SLX Bremsen wurden durch Magura MT Trail ersetzt.


----------



## kobayashi (11. August 2018)

Hier mal mein - ziemlich unvernünftiger - Hobel. Ist komplett neu aufgebaut mit dem bockschweren Sensor Elite Rahmen ... aber... der Rahmen ist einfach (für mich) einer der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt.  Hobby muss halt nicht vernünftig sein!


----------



## stephank1301 (13. August 2018)

kobayashi schrieb:


> Hobby muss halt nicht vernünftig sein!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 761615



Ich finde die Farb-Kombi sehr Geil!


----------



## Lousa (16. August 2018)

Für die "Zeitgetreuen-Aufbauer" unter Euch eher ein Schock, doch mir (oller GTler aus der 80er Jahre BMX Zeit und hauptsächlich nur in der Stadt unterwegs) macht das Teil so recht viel Spaß.

Decals sind leider falsch. Hatte keine Geduld mehr, die originalen zu suchen. Wobei mir speziell dieser "Zaskar" Schriftzug eigentlich am besten gefällt.

Muss noch zwei/drei Sachen anpassen, wollte aber endlich (hat eh schon ewig gedauert) die Kiste fahren.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. August 2018)

@kobayashi : Die Farb-Kombi ist echt schee, genau die richtige Menge an Akzenten, ohne zu schreiend zu werden..

Aaaaaaaaaaaaber, beim hinteren Bremszug musst Du dringend nochmal ran, der muss innen verlegt werden, das Sensor hat doch extra eine Zugführung an der Innenseite der Schwinge...wennst Dich legst, dann reißt die Leitung ab. Vorne hast es ja auch richtig gemacht.

Nen Dropper Post würde ich noch dringend empfehlen, sonst a echt scheens Forrädla

Beim Zaskar drunter bin ich echt erschrocken...da wär doch eher so a 24" BMX Hybrid Dingsbums was...



kobayashi schrieb:


> Hier mal mein - ziemlich unvernünftiger - Hobel. Ist komplett neu aufgebaut mit dem bockschweren Sensor Elite Rahmen ... aber... der Rahmen ist einfach (für mich) einer der schönsten Rahmen überhaupt.  Hobby muss halt nicht vernünftig sein!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 761615


----------



## kobayashi (16. August 2018)

peru73 schrieb:


> @kobayashi :
> Aaaaaaaaaaaaber, beim hinteren Bremszug musst Du dringend nochmal ran, der muss innen verlegt werden, das Sensor hat doch extra eine Zugführung an der Innenseite der Schwinge...wennst Dich legst, dann reißt die Leitung ab. Vorne hast es ja auch richtig gemacht.



Äh ..  Danke für den Hinweis. Ernsthaft ... ist logisch, aber  da habe ich gar nicht drüber nachgedacht. Mache ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (16. August 2018)

Kann man sich auch drüber streiten, bis zur jetzigen Rock Shox Generation um Pike, Lyrik und Co. waren bei RS die Leitungshalter vorne immer so, dass der Zug außenrum geht ums Casting. Da wurde immer agumentiert, dass im Falle des Falles, wenn die Leitung mal durch den Kabelbinder/Halter rutscht oder dieser Kabelbinder abgeht, die Leitung nicht gleich in die Speichen ragt und im Zweifel zum Überschlag führt. Jetzt drehen sie es eben um, dass man außen nix mitnimmt bzw. beim Sturz und haben die Halter so hingebaut, dass die Leitungen innen durch laufen. Riecht für mich aber eher nach der heutigen Mentalität den Zug so wenig wie möglich zu sehen, als das der alte Weg ja nicht 15 Jahre funktioniert hätte. Im Endeffekt ist beides mit Nachteilen verbunden, die vermutlich beide nie eintreffen werden. Brake by Wire bzw. gleich Wireless kommt aber sicher bald und das Leitungsproblem ist erledigt, solang halt der Akku hält


----------



## LeFrankdrien (16. August 2018)

Also ich hab meine Bremsleitungen immer an der Brücke mit nem Kabelbinder fixiert, da ist doch wurscht wo der Leitungshalter war. Und ich kenn niemanden, der bei artgerechtem Einsatz einer der o.g. Gabeln jemals ne Leitung außen verlegt hat.

Und ne Bremsleitung in den Speichen hab ich noch nie gesehen, wohl aber einige abgerissene Leitungen, vor allem vorne..

Mit ner modernen Mentalität hat das nix zu tun. Ich kenn niemanden, der Ahnung hat und jemals, auch Ende der 90er schon net, die Leitung außen verlegt hat...aber soll jeder machen wie er meint.

VG
peru


----------



## toastet (16. August 2018)

Ok also hab ich keine Ahnung und fahr nicht gescheit, danke dir


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. August 2018)

Bitte


----------



## epic2006 (18. August 2018)

Scheibenbremsen setzen sich eh nicht durch

Ist wie mit Federweg

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## TigersClaw (20. August 2018)

Es lebt noch, und wird wieder bewegt, nachdem das Rahmenset jahrelang rumstand:


----------



## moped-tobias (20. August 2018)

Seit Februar im Besitz, eigentlich zu 90% an Anbauteilen getauscht, weil im Original runter, dafür fährt es sich jetzt wie eine 1!
Im Hintergrund die gleiche Ausführung vom überzeugten Kollegen.


----------



## moped-tobias (20. August 2018)

Und hier mal noch der aktuelle Fuhrpark, zu dem aber noch 3 Hobel fehlen (Zaskar bb, 92er Karakoram und ein Avalanche). Die Garage musste gefegt werden, da bot sich das Foto an. ;-)


----------



## tofu1000 (21. August 2018)

Das polierte Zaskar ist richtig schön (trotz der unterschiedlichen Felgen...)! 
Aber der Rest ist auch nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Vater01 (28. August 2018)

Altes Timberline, Rahmen war hier aus dem Bikemarkt, hab´irgendwie Spaß an Dirt Drops.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (29. August 2018)

Ich hätte da mal eine Technische Frage! 

An meinem Steuersatz baut die Staubschutz-Kappe sehr hoch, ca. 2cm, siehe Anhang.
Laut Recherche ist es ein FSA 36 Grad. Bekomme ich irgendwo eine Staubschutz-Kappe die niedriger ist
oder muss ich den Steuersatz tauschen?
Wenn ja, reicht da nur das das Obere Teil?
Was brauch ich da überhaupt???

Waren das noch einfache Zeiten, als man nach einem Steuersatz verlangt hat und nur gefragt wurde "1 Zoll oder 1 1/8 Zoll"......


----------



## LeFrankdrien (29. August 2018)

Hi,

bei FSA ist das so ne Sache. Es gibt definitv niedrigere Kappen, allerdings ist die Ausformung an der Unterseite entscheidend. 

Manche Steuersätze habe keinen Klemmkonusring mehr, sondern die Aufgabe übernimmt die Kappe mittel angedrehtem Konus. Andere haben ausgedrehte Flächen, andere sind plan.

Im Grunde müsstest Du mal die Unterseite der Kappe fotografieren, dann könnte man im Fundus mal gucken, ob da was Flacheres in Deinem Gabelmaß findet..muss ja nicht zwingend ein FSA sein..

VG
peru


----------



## stephank1301 (31. August 2018)

So, hier mal Bilder von der Staubschutzkappe im Ausgebauten Zustand im Anhang.
Ich hätte ja erwartet dass da noch irgendwo etwas steht.....

Aber es sind kleine Gummi-Dichtungen eingearbeitet im Durchgang für den Gabelschaft.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (31. August 2018)

Ok, dann ist schon mal der KLemmkonus nicht angedreht. Damit täte es jeder Flache Deckel...

Die Gummidichttung ist nicht zwingend notwendig, meist drückt ja eh noch ein Spacer und / oder der Vorbau drauf.

Geh mal zum lokalen Bike Shop, die sollten wohl alte Caps rumfliegen haben.

Wenn es wirklich tief werden soll, dann wär das vielleicht was:

http://slamthatstem.com/

VG
peru


----------



## stephank1301 (1. September 2018)

Danke die für schnelle Antwort.

Spacer möchte ich keine montieren.

Beim lokalen Bike Händler war ich schon, der wollte mir einen kompletten Steuersatz verkaufen....


----------



## stephank1301 (2. September 2018)

Hier mal das Avalanche meiner Frau und ein

 

 kurzes Update bei meinem Zaskar.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (4. September 2018)

Also ich hab mal bei mir im Fundus nachsehen. 

Wie schon erwähnt hat jede, aber wirklich jede FSA Kappe ne andere Unterseite...jedes Mal ist irgendwas noch ausgedreht und konisch oder sonstwas...Die anderen Kappen dürften von der Form aber auch nicht passen..

VG
Peru


----------



## stephank1301 (4. September 2018)

Trotzdem, vielen vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## T-Dog (9. September 2018)

Hier mal mein 97er Avalanche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_bravado (23. September 2018)

Hallo, mein bravado hat heute einen schönen Bruder bekommen. Ein 97er Timberline, soweit ich das sehe bis auf den Sattel weitestgehend noch im Original Zustand. Möchte ich als Stadtbike nutzen, 1x alles schmieren und putzen, neue Bremsbeläge und Reifen (hat noch die alten Velociraptor drauf und es strahlt wieder wie neu. Beschäftigung für den Herbst. Meint ihr dazu passen auch braune Reifen? Hatte da neulich so coole Schwalbe gesehen hier. VG und ein schönes Wochenende, Stefan


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. September 2018)

Dann sieht's halt "kacke" aus. Nee im Ernst - finde ich unpassend, skinwall genauso.


----------



## stefan_bravado (24. September 2018)

Haste Recht, hab da auch noch mal drüber geschlafen. schöne schwarze kommen da ran. Hatte die Schwalbe Big Bens im Auge (soll ja Straße werden), oder hast Du einen Tip für mich? Sorry, bin absoluter "Newbie". Lieben Dank!


----------



## tofu1000 (24. September 2018)

Och, ich fänd auf so klassischen Rädern skinwalls wie Panaracer Smoke/Dart schon ganz schmucki. Aber ist halt, wie so alles Geschmackssache. Aber das ist bei Straßenreifen schon etwas schwieriger, da bleibt fast nur der Panaracer Pasela. Gibts von 1.25 bis 1.75 Breite.


----------



## toastet (25. September 2018)

Gibt den Schwalbe Tabletop auch als Skinwall, der ist ja auch quasi profillos und eignet sich für Straßenbetrieb am MTB. Sonst halt Schwalbe Furious Fred, Maxxis Holyroller, DTH (kann sein das ich den auch mal als Skinwall gesehen hab) und Hookworm alle in schwarz. Canti Raceking und Co. taugen ja auch dazu, die sind ja auch fast komplett flach. Da hat man aber wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit mal nen Ausflug ins Gelände zu machen bzw. ist auch auf feuchtem Schotter nicht gleich erledigt. Sonst gibt es den guten alten Maxxis Highroller auch als Semislick mit flachem Mittelprofil und Stollen seitlich.


----------



## stefan_bravado (26. September 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Gibt den Schwalbe Tabletop auch als Skinwall, der ist ja auch quasi profillos und eignet sich für Straßenbetrieb am MTB. Sonst halt Schwalbe Furious Fred, Maxxis Holyroller, DTH (kann sein das ich den auch mal als Skinwall gesehen hab) und Hookworm alle in schwarz. Canti Raceking und Co. taugen ja auch dazu, die sind ja auch fast komplett flach. Da hat man aber wenigstens noch die Möglichkeit mal nen Ausflug ins Gelände zu machen bzw. ist auch auf feuchtem Schotter nicht gleich erledigt. Sonst gibt es den guten alten Maxxis Highroller auch als Semislick mit flachem Mittelprofil und Stollen seitlich.


Danke für die super Tipps. Der hookworm ist klasse, leider scheint es d


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_bravado (26. September 2018)

Lieben Dank für die super Tipps. Den hookworm find ich klasse. Leider scheint es den nur als 26x2.5 zu geben wobei bei mir z. Zt. 26x2.1 drauf sind und ich nicht weiß ob größere passen würden.


----------



## toastet (26. September 2018)

Der fällt durch die Form recht schmahl aus. Also der Reifen ist schon fett, aber hat keine Stollen die seitlich überstehen. Konnte in meinem Dirt/Pumptrack-Hardtail zB nen Conti X-King nur in 2.2 fahren, der 2.4er passte nicht, und der 2.2 war schon eng. Der Hookworm ging da in 2.5 recht easy durch durch und hatte noch mehr Luft an den Kettenstreben als die Stollen vom X-King. Der Wurm ist halt sehr schwer, rollt aber ausgezeichnet und ist sehr pannensicher, was sonst diese Reifenart, gerade mit halben Gewicht, aus meiner Erfahrung meist nicht mitbringt. Und die Optik ist halt ziemlich einzigartig, schon sehr geil, muss mir irgendwann wieder nen Satz kaufen 
Immo fahr ich halt den Holyroller hinten und nen Furious Fred mit den Ministollen vorne in 2.1 oder 2.2. Die Tage macht aber ein Asphaltpumptrack vor meiner Tür auf, ggf. wird es dann wieder Zeit für den gut dämpfenden Hookworm


----------



## switchNB (4. Oktober 2018)

Mein „neues“ GT Zaskar Team 2007


----------



## Mintia (11. Oktober 2018)

1996 GT Psyclone


----------



## Mintia (11. Oktober 2018)

1998 GT Zaskar LE


----------



## Mintia (11. Oktober 2018)

Ist beides noch nicht ganz fertig - die Schaltungen werden getauscht. (und noch ein paar andere Sachen)
Da ich leider gezwungenermaßen meistens auf der Straße unterwegs bin, sind entsprechende Mäntel drauf.


----------



## tofu1000 (11. Oktober 2018)

Auf jeden Fall sehr konsequent durchgezogene Aufbauten!  Jetzt nur noch mit Geländereifen und schmutzig!


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. Oktober 2018)

Kannst sagen was de willst, aber Team Scream is immer wieder goil zum Ogeguck!!!!


----------



## Onegear (12. Oktober 2018)

@Mintia : ist die P-Bone im Zaskar silber beschichtet, lackiert oder poliert? :-D

PS: Schöne Bikes!


----------



## Mintia (13. Oktober 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall sehr konsequent durchgezogene Aufbauten!  Jetzt nur noch mit Geländereifen und schmutzig!



Mit dem Zassi wirds auch noch in Gelände gehen - wenn ich endlich mal wieder aus der Stadt rauskomme
Das Psyclone wird aber weiterhin geschont werden - da ist nicht mal der Hauch eines Chainsucks vorhanden



peru73 schrieb:


> Kannst sagen was de willst, aber Team Scream is immer wieder goil zum Ogeguck!!!!



Sehe ich auch so! Vor allem die Qualität und Ausführung des Imron Lacks am Rahmen Da fällt die Bravado LE Gabel schon gewaltig ab... kann man aber auch nicht wirklich vergleichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mintia (13. Oktober 2018)

Onegear schrieb:


> @Mintia : ist die P-Bone im Zaskar silber beschichtet, lackiert oder poliert? :-D



Die Gabel wurde entlackt, geschliffen und dann poliert und versiegelt - natürlich alles von Hand... war ne sch... Arbeit, hat sich aber gelohnt.
In das Bike ist extrem viel Arbeit reingeflossen, weil der Rahmen auch in einem sehr traurigen Zustand war - sah stellenweise so aus, als ob der Vorbesitzer mit Topfschwamm gereingt hat... Umwerfer und Steuersatz waren verottet und wurden wieder aufgebaut. Sattelstütze und Vorbau komplett restauriert, Kurbel und Pedale auch. Eigentlich sollte der LRS auch komplett GT Hadley werden (jetzt nur Hinterrad), leider ist nach der Radialspeichung ein paar Tage später die VR Nabe gerissen und durch eine Tune Sandwitch mit mehr Fleisch ersetzt worden. Insgesamt waren die Teile durch den schlechten Zustand relativ günstig, hat aber auch ein paar Jahre gedauert, das Ganze wieder herzurichten


----------



## tomasius (16. Oktober 2018)

Zaskar mit P-Bone kenne ich. Das ist äußerst komfortabel. 

Ich habe auch wieder ein neues GT im Stall. Und wieder Kein MTB und auch kein Rennrad.

Diesmal etwas mit Körbchen! 







Später mehr. Drehe gerade eine Proberunde...











Tom


----------



## Triturbo (16. Oktober 2018)

Ein GT Speedball also


----------



## Metallzaskar (18. Oktober 2018)

Das ist mein altes Jugendfahrrad, hab mir damals den Rahmen gekauft und immer wieder verändert. Im moment komplettiere ich es wieder.


----------



## toastet (18. Oktober 2018)

Auf der einen Seite geil, auf der anderen einfach nur hässlich. Verschiedene Varianten einer Grundfarbe zu kombinieren geht halt meist in die Hose


----------



## Metallzaskar (18. Oktober 2018)

Gut das jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack hat, und hässlichkeit liegt immer im Auge des betrachters. Also in diesem Sinne einfach nur geil!!!


----------



## ***Torbinio*** (19. Oktober 2018)

Frischenzellenkur Winter 2018/19


----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2018)

habe ein neues "damenrad" gebaut. die bilder sind vom wochenende im ahrtal. avalanche und zaskar sind von 1993. wir hatten spaß


----------



## tomasius (23. Oktober 2018)

Und hier noch einige Bilder von der letzten Tour.




































Wahrscheinlich tausche ich noch das Alivio Schaltwerk gegen ein 105er.

Ach ja, vielleicht lege ich mit im Frühjahr auch mal wieder ein GT MTB zu. 

Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (23. Oktober 2018)

Metallzaskar schrieb:


> Das ist mein altes Jugendfahrrad, hab mir damals den Rahmen gekauft und immer wieder verändert. Im moment komplettiere ich es wieder.Anhang anzeigen 785592 Anhang anzeigen 785594 Anhang anzeigen 785592



Alter Verwalter, das ist für mich wirklich ein Härtetest für's Auge! Auch mir wäre es etwas zu viel Farbe. Aber, wie du schon geschrieben hast: Geschmack liegt im Auge des Betrachters! 



ceo schrieb:


> habe ein neues "damenrad" gebaut. die bilder sind vom wochenende im ahrtal. avalanche und zaskar sind von 1993. wir hatten spaß
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 787274 Anhang anzeigen 787275 Anhang anzeigen 787276 Anhang anzeigen 787277 Anhang anzeigen 787278 Anhang anzeigen 787279 Anhang anzeigen 787280 Anhang anzeigen 787281



Der Grauton des Avalanche ist traumhaft!  Aber sind die Bremshebel "orschinaaal"?!



tomasius schrieb:


> Und hier noch einige Bilder von der letzten Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein schöner Hobel! Und wieder vollends deine Handschrift! Ich würde höchstens das vordere Blech noch mehr Richtung Reifen bringen.
Und ein Mtb wär doch mal wieder was! Aber notfalls leih ich dir für's nächste Treffen dein Ex-Kara...


----------



## ceo (23. Oktober 2018)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Der Grauton des Avalanche ist traumhaft!  Aber sind die Bremshebel "orschinaaal"?


naja quasi. man nehme st-m739 und bl-m740 mit umgekehrtem farbschema und tausche die hebel -> badassblack großserientuning  (stylo eben)


----------



## GTdanni (11. November 2018)

Mal hier auch noch ein Bild meines aktuellsten GT.
Zur Zeit mein Lieblingsrad und mein erstes Rad nach mind. 30 Jahren mit Ständer... 
Total praktisch, da merkt man das man alt wird


----------



## Joobxx (12. November 2018)

Metallzaskar schrieb:


> Gut das jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack hat, und hässlichkeit liegt immer im Auge des betrachters. Also in diesem Sinne einfach nur geil!!!


Schönheit darf auch schockieren, Sieht man ja oft genug im Fernsehen.


----------



## ceo (3. Januar 2019)

das 20" lightning ist das neueste spielzeug meines bruders. leicht und schnell. 9,5kg in phase eins  
es ist recht kurz, im nächsten schritt gibt's den vorbau in 120 (jetzt 110), vielleicht dann sogar 130, malsehen


----------



## Ste_Ba (8. Januar 2019)

Mein neu aufgebauter, nicht so kultiger, GT-Rahmen. Chucker 1.0 vorher/nachher ... Alu Liebe rostet nicht. Klein aber mein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xjrbenjamin (18. Januar 2019)

Mein Bravado von ca. 1996.
Damals habe ich die Manitou Mach 5 Sx (1997) Xtr Schaltwerk und Naben mit Mavic Ceramic Felgen verbaut.
Leider sind die Elastomere der Gabel ausgehärtet,  gibt es dafür noch Ersatzteile oder Stahlfedern?
V-brakes, Lenker und Vorbau habe ich vor ein paar Jahren verbaut. Die originalen Teile waren leider am Ende.


----------



## Oscar1 (11. Februar 2019)

Meine Cross-Trekker-Randonneuse fährt seit dem Wochenende wieder. 





Guten Wochenstart!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (16. Februar 2019)

heute nochmal den Antrieb überarbeitet (der Vorbesitzer hat wohl das Schaltauge verbogen) - jetzt schaltet's bestens

Anhang anzeigen 827293[/QUOTE]


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Februar 2019)

Heidewitzka, dit is ja düster!  Da fehlt ja nur noch ein bisschen Schnee im Birkenwald und der passende Soundtrack.






Vielleicht noch n paar knackige/knallige Dekore?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (17. Februar 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Heidewitzka, dit is ja düster!  Da fehlt ja nur noch ein bisschen Schnee im Birkenwald und der passende Soundtrack.
> 
> Vielleicht noch n paar knackige/knallige Dekore?



Der Arbeitstitel war ja "the deepest blues are black", entgegengesetzt zu meinen sonstigen Rädern wo eher silber dominiert, sollte es ganz schwarz werden. Hat nicht funktioniert - ich finde bisher rot (Spider Kassette), gold (Shadow+ Hebel am Zee-Schaltwerk), grün/gelb (Dosenblech unter der 24mm Schalthebelschelle), blau (Addix-Logo an den Reifen), grau (Griffe), weiß (Decals Stütze und Lenker), silber (Bremsflanken und diverse Schrauben)


----------



## tofu1000 (17. Februar 2019)

Dann musst du ja noch einiges an Inkonsequenz ausbügeln! Zur Logoentfernung auf Stützen etc. (sind ja meist via Tampondruck aufgebracht) nutze ich nicht selten die weißen Schmutzradierer aus dem Drogeriemarkt. Hat schon oft ganz gut geklappt


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (17. Februar 2019)

Ja, die Decals könnten wirklich weg - der Rest gefällt mir mittlerweile ganz gut.

Edith meint noch: nach der ersten Ausfahrt hat es eh schon Matsch-Flecktarn


----------



## Ste_Ba (18. Februar 2019)

Fahrrad ist nun komplett fertig! Erste Testfahrten sind absolviert ... Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Aus alt mach neu(er). Das kleine schwarze, abgeranzte, Chucker 1.0 wurde über Winter zur Lichtgestalt


----------



## rekib17 (3. März 2019)




----------



## rekib17 (3. März 2019)

Mein GT-Zaskar für den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit zurechtgemacht. Klassikfans wird das garnicht schmecken aber 
ich find es super und so fährt es sich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (3. März 2019)

Ich denke das hättest du nicht besser ausdrücken können.
Und immerhin musst DU ja damit jeden Tag an anderen Leuten vorbeifahren.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. März 2019)




----------



## versus (22. März 2019)

das ist mal richtig hübsch! auch die gold-Akzente mit stütze, standrohren und kabelhüllen


----------



## Davidbelize (22. März 2019)

versus schrieb:


> das ist mal richtig hübsch! auch die gold-Akzente mit stütze, standrohren und kabelhüllen


Und güldener Syncros shim.


----------



## versus (22. März 2019)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Und güldener Syncros shim. Anhang anzeigen 840876


----------



## Trekerfahrer (31. März 2019)

Mein Zaskar Le von 93.
Der Vorbesitzer ist das Rad sehr viel gefahren, eher lange Touren und als Pendlerrad. Alle paar Jahre wurden Teile getauscht, so dass fast nichts mehr original war.
Mein Plan war klar: originalgetreu wieder aufbauen, eventuell mit zeitlich passenden Tuningteilen.
Aber...
XT V-Brakes (1996), Bomber Z1 (1997), und die erste Saint Kurbel (2003) waren verbaut.
Besonders die Bomber Z1 fand ich schon immer super und die wollte ich dann doch behalten, da ich auch kein anderes Rad habe an das die passen würde. Auch die XT V-Brakes funktionieren sehr gut und doch besser als die Original Cantis.
Also änderte ich den Plan: ich verbaue einfach alles was mir gefällt . 

 
Besonders gefallen mir:
Das Hinterrad: Hope RS4 mit Stahlfreilauf und Mavic EX 721 Felge, eingespeicht von Light-Wolf aus Dresden, besten Dank!
der kurze Anwer Vorbau und der farblich passende Sigma Tacho.

Ein Umwerfer fehlt noch und was ich mit dem Vorderrad mache ist mir noch nicht klar. Eine weitere Mavic EX 721 habe ich noch, ob ich eine Nabe für Scheibenbremse oder ohne haben möchte, überlege ich noch. Die Reifen sind auch noch provisorisch.
Das Rad ist mir eigentlich etwas zu groß, durch die längere Gabel und somit kürzerem Reach, dem kurzen Vorbau und der umgedrehten Controltechstütze passt es jetzt aber sehr gut. Mal sehen wie es sich auf Trails schlägt .


----------



## versus (31. März 2019)

Trekerfahrer schrieb:


> Das Rad ist mir eigentlich etwas zu groß, durch die längere Gabel und somit kürzerem Reach, dem kurzen Vorbau und der umgedrehten Controltechstütze passt es jetzt aber sehr gut. Mal sehen wie es sich auf Trails schlägt .



das sieht man leider an der sattelhöhe.
inwiefern trägt eine längere gabel zu kürzerem „reach“ bei?

die position der stütze, bzw. des sattels über dem tretlager würden meine knie nicht lange mitmachen. die lange gabel am zaskar sprechen auch nicht gerade für eine besonders gute performance auf dem trail.

ich hoffe du kommst trotz allem gut zurecht damit


----------



## tofu1000 (31. März 2019)

Das ist schon ein etwas spezieller Aufbau... Einen halbwegs zeitlich passenden Aufbau stell ich mir da weitaus harmonischer vor. Sowohl zum Fahren als auch für dich, entsprechend sind @versus Anmerkungen nix mehr hinzu zu fügen. 

Wie groß bist du? Vielleicht wäre ein 16" die passendere Alternative?


----------



## toastet (31. März 2019)

Trekerfahrer schrieb:


> Eine weitere Mavic EX 721 habe ich noch, ob ich eine Nabe für Scheibenbremse oder ohne haben möchte, überlege ich noch.



Ggf. erstmal nach ner passenden Bremse umsehen. Dürfte kein IS2000 sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (1. April 2019)

Trekerfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Zaskar Le von 93.
> Der Vorbesitzer ist das Rad sehr viel gefahren, eher lange Touren und als Pendlerrad. Alle paar Jahre wurden Teile getauscht, so dass fast nichts mehr original war.
> Mein Plan war klar: originalgetreu wieder aufbauen, eventuell mit zeitlich passenden Tuningteilen.
> Aber...
> ...



Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Warum hast du den Schaltzug am Sitzrohr festgeklebt mit Klebeband? Das erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht so richtig...

Der Aufbau ist Geschmackssache...vor allem aber die Gabel dürfte für den Rahmen zu lang sein von der EBH...


----------



## cdrider (1. April 2019)

Eben weil der passende Umwerfer noch fehlt(die 31,8 Z v.U.sind auch schwer zu bekommen)
Bleibt die Kurbel allerdings kann der natürlich weg.
Warum du nicht gleich original aufbaust verstehe ich aber auch nicht da ja der Teilemarkt ,im Netz, im Moment wirklich alles hergibt .Da könnte man wöchentlich ein Bike aufbauen.


----------



## Trekerfahrer (1. April 2019)

So viele Antworten .


versus schrieb:


> das sieht man leider an der sattelhöhe.
> inwiefern trägt eine längere gabel zu kürzerem „reach“ bei?
> 
> die position der stütze, bzw. des sattels über dem tretlager würden meine knie nicht lange mitmachen. die lange gabel am zaskar sprechen auch nicht gerade für eine besonders gute performance auf dem trail.
> ...


Durch die längere Gabel wandert der Steuersatz näher Richtung Sattel, die Position des Tretlagers bleibt aber annähernd gleich, muss man sich am besten aufmalen. Der Sattel kann wohl noch 1-2 cm höher. Und ebenso kann der Sattel noch weiter nach vorne, damit ist der Sitzrohrwinkel kleiner als beim Original, aber gar nicht so extrem. So grob 1-2 Grad flacher. Ich werde es am WE mal auf einer längeren Tour mit einigen Höhenmetern ausprobieren.


tofu1000 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du? Vielleicht wäre ein 16" die passendere Alternative?


1,80 cm, 18'' Zoll passt da eigentlich, 16'' wird wohl zu klein.


toastet schrieb:


> Ggf. erstmal nach ner passenden Bremse umsehen. Dürfte kein IS2000 sein.


Ja, ist kein IS2000, ich bräuchte eine alte Bremse oder einen Adapter, hier im Forum gibts da mindestens einen Thread zu.


Onegear schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Warum hast du den Schaltzug am Sitzrohr festgeklebt mit Klebeband? Das erschließt sich mir irgendwie nicht so richtig...
> 
> Der Aufbau ist Geschmackssache...vor allem aber die Gabel dürfte für den Rahmen zu lang sein von der EBH...





cdrider schrieb:


> Eben weil der passende Umwerfer noch fehlt(die 31,8 Z v.U.sind auch schwer zu bekommen)
> Bleibt die Kurbel allerdings kann der natürlich weg.
> Warum du nicht gleich original aufbaust verstehe ich aber auch nicht da ja der Teilemarkt ,im Netz, im Moment wirklich alles hergibt .Da könnte man wöchentlich ein Bike aufbauen.


Genau, den Umwerfer habe ich noch nicht.
Zum Aufbau:
Beim Kauf habe ich nicht drauf geachtet was eigentlich für einen Originalaufbau alles fehlt, nämlich alles. Ein halbes Jahr habe ich überlegt, was ich mache.
Setzt man 96 als Grenze könnte ich zumindest noch Steuersatz, Bremsen und Schaltung verwenden.
Irgendwie finde ich aber die Historie des Aufbaus auch spannend. Alle paar Jahre wurde das Rad angepasst, alte und kaputte Teile durch neue und oft auch bessere ersetzt. Abgebaut habe ich übrigens noch einen Syncros hinged Vorbau, eine Raceface XY Stütze, Schutzbleche und einen Pletscher Gepäckträger.
Auch an meinem ersten Rad was ich mir selbst gekauft habe, ein Trek ebenfalls von 93, ist mittlerweile fast nichts mehr original, da habe ich nie drauf geachtet, fahren sollte es.

Ich denke ich probiere erstmal wie es sich so fährt, insbesondere mit der langen Gabel, klassisch aufbauen kann ich später ja immer noch , und ja @TOFU1000 : es wäre damit harmonischer, ganz eindeutig, aber ob es klassisch aufgebaut besser für mich fahrbar ist, bin ich mir nicht ganz so sicher.


----------



## versus (1. April 2019)

Trekerfahrer schrieb:


> Durch die längere Gabel wandert der Steuersatz näher Richtung Sattel, die Position des Tretlagers bleibt aber annähernd gleich, muss man sich am besten aufmalen.



eine sehr abenteuerliche interpretation von geometrie und steuersatzwanderungen...

wenn du 1.80 bist und der rahmen 18", verstehe ich das gebastel mit der gedrehten sattelstütze, bzw. die niedrige sattelposition wirklich nicht.


----------



## cdrider (1. April 2019)

Dito,ich bin 1,83 bei 86cmSL und fahr die 18er.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. April 2019)

cdrider schrieb:


> Dito,ich bin 1,83 bei 86cmSL und fahr die 18er.


Mit den Maßen ragt bei mir die Stütze selbst aus einem 20" Rahmen mehr raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (1. April 2019)

Harmonisch meinte ich in diesem Zusammenhang tatsächlich in erster Linie im Sinne der Fahrbarkeit des Rades. Und die optische Stimmigkeit erst an zweiterer. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Bin ebenfalls 180 und bei mir schaut die die CT-Stütze ganze 230mm aus dem Sattelrohr (mit 135mm Vorbau). Aber ich sitz auch gern gestreckt. Vielleicht bist du das genaue Gegenteil?


----------



## Trekerfahrer (2. April 2019)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Harmonisch meinte ich in diesem Zusammenhang tatsächlich in erster Linie im Sinne der Fahrbarkeit des Rades. Und die optische Stimmigkeit erst an zweiterer. Ansonsten kann ich mich nur meinen Vorrednern anschließen. Bin ebenfalls 180 und bei mir schaut die die CT-Stütze ganze 230mm aus dem Sattelrohr (mit 135mm Vorbau). Aber ich sitz auch gern gestreckt. Vielleicht bist du das genaue Gegenteil?


Ja, kann man so sagen, ich fahre nicht gerne gestreckt, jedenfalls nicht bergab im Gelände. Meine SL beträgt auch 80 cm und keine 86 cm wie bei cdrider, bin mehr der kompakte Typ.
Also, 18 Zoll passt schon, nur bei langem Oberrohr und langem Vorbau, wie bei einem klassischen Aufbau, wird es mir doch zu gesteckt, deswegen meine erste Bemerkung zur Größe des Rades.
Die umgedrehte Sattelstütze hat nichts mit der Rahmenhöhe zu tun, sondern damit, dass durch die lange Gabel auch der Sitzrohrwinkel flacher wird und sich die Position über dem Tretlager nach hinten verschiebt, das gleiche ich durch die Sattelstütze etwas aus.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. April 2019)

versus schrieb:


> das sieht man leider an der sattelhöhe.
> inwiefern trägt eine längere gabel zu kürzerem „reach“ bei?
> 
> die position der stütze, bzw. des sattels über dem tretlager würden meine knie nicht lange mitmachen. die lange gabel am zaskar sprechen auch nicht gerade für eine besonders gute performance auf dem trail.
> ...


Der horizontale Abstand zwischen Sattel und Lenker nimmt ab, ja flacher der Lenkkopfwinkel wird. Und mit der längeren Gabel wird der Lenkkopfwinkel flacher. Da mit einer längeren Gabel der Rahmen weiter hoch kommt und so auch der Sitzwinkel flacher wird, kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein den Sattel weiter nach vorne zu schieben, bzw. in extremen Fällen gar die gekröpfte Sattelstütze umzudrehen.

Warum das Ganze jetzt nicht gut fahren soll musst Du mir glaube ich  nochmal erklären,


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. April 2019)

Trekerfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Zaskar Le von 93.
> Der Vorbesitzer ist das Rad sehr viel gefahren, eher lange Touren und als Pendlerrad. Alle paar Jahre wurden Teile getauscht, so dass fast nichts mehr original war.
> Mein Plan war klar: originalgetreu wieder aufbauen, eventuell mit zeitlich passenden Tuningteilen.
> Aber...
> ...


Sieht sehr lecker aus!
Und, wie fährt es sich nun?


----------



## versus (2. April 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Warum das Ganze jetzt nicht gut fahren soll musst Du mir glaube ich  nochmal erklären,



nö, muss ich nicht. jede/r soll fahren, wie er/sie will.

wenn allerdings der von dir beschriebene Extremfall eintritt und eine gekröpfte (!) sattelstütze umgedreht werden muss, dann ist aus meiner sicht definitiv etwas schief gelaufen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. April 2019)

versus schrieb:


> nö, muss ich nicht. jede/r soll fahren, wie er/sie will.
> 
> wenn allerdings der von dir beschriebene Extremfall eintritt und eine gekröpfte (!) sattelstütze umgedreht werden muss, dann ist aus meiner sicht definitiv etwas schief gelaufen.


Ich hab jetzt nicht in Blick wieviel höher der Rahmen mit der längeren Gabel nun tatsächlich baut, aber schon 40mm (die Federgabel wird schon bedeutend länger bauen als die die alte Starrgabel) bedeuten ein um 2° flacherer Sitzwinkel. Um den ursprünglichen Sitzwinkel wieder herzustellen muss der Sattel ca. 24mm nach vorne wandern.  Bei vielen gekröpften Sattelstützen beträgt der Versatz 20mm, was den Einsatz einer geraden Sattelstütze wohl nahe legen würde. Der Versatz seiner Sattelstütze scheint mir aber nur ungefähr 10mm zu betragen, weshalb hier das Umdrehen durchaus sinnvoll erscheinen könnte.


----------



## cdrider (2. April 2019)

Langsam wird's mühsam 
Kann denn mal jemand wieder was Schönes zeigen ,Bitte?


----------



## Trekerfahrer (2. April 2019)

Dem muss ich zustimmen, mühsam, soviel Text zu einer Sattelstütze...
@Hammer-Ali: Am Wochende wird ausgiebig getestet, ich schreib Dir wie es sich so fährt.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (2. April 2019)

cdrider schrieb:


> Langsam wird's mühsam
> Kann denn mal jemand wieder was Schönes zeigen ,Bitte?


https://images.app.goo.gl/EAtVovHhYs5xNbeTA


----------



## Davidbelize (3. April 2019)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/EAtVovHhYs5xNbeTA



Aber nur die Hälfte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (3. April 2019)




----------



## Lousa (4. April 2019)




----------



## SevenMountains (17. April 2019)

Danke für einige sehr hilfreiche Tipps von der Gemeinde


----------



## moped-tobias (18. April 2019)

Stars and stripes Zaskar....


----------



## Davidbelize (25. April 2019)

Auf dem Weg in die Wildnis.


----------



## ice--- (1. Mai 2019)

Gerade für 200,00 € gekauft! Fast neu wie aus dem Museum und nur ein wenig Staub dran. 

Anhang anzeigen 865271


----------



## Timbo030 (25. Mai 2019)

Bin (wieder) infiziert und Schraube mal „Was schönes“....
Danke an die Community für die ganzen Zutaten!


----------



## bvarnfullagts (27. Mai 2019)

THE Zaskar Parade


----------



## MUD´doc (28. Mai 2019)

Lange nichts mehr von meinem GT gepostet.
Manch einer kennt den Kleinen noch vom GT-Treffen 2012 in Bad Karlshafen (wo mich Kruko auch noch zur "Großen Runde" überredet hat. Arrrgh!).
Dies Outpost hat schon diverse Umbauten hinter sich: Vom Winterradl (mit Spikes), zum schnellen XC (Flatbar, Klickpedale, 2.0er FuriousFreds) über MTB-fürs-Grobe (700er Riser, Plattformpedale, 2.25er FatAlberts).
Da bei mir mittlereile MTB so gut wie Tot ist, stellte sich die Frage: Was ist mit diesem Rad?
Verkaufen? Verschenken? Verschrotten?
Never ...es hat nun den finalen Umbau zum Commuter gefunden!
Immernoch das Beste aller Räder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Backwoods_98 (30. Mai 2019)

Moin Moin!
Mein Stadtrad und meine zwei Sporträder! Stadtrad = Avalanche 3.0 von 2006 / Hardtail = Backwoods Modell 1998 / Fully = LTS 3000 1998


----------



## stöpsel84 (5. Juni 2019)

Hier mal mein Borrego als Singlespeed Variante. Steht auch zum Verkauf für 280€


----------



## schimanski (19. Juni 2019)

ice--- schrieb:


> Gerade für 200,00 € gekauft! Fast neu wie aus dem Museum und nur ein wenig Staub dran.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 865271


Genau dieses Rad hatte ich mir 1999 für 1900,- DM gekauft und 13 Jahre viel Spaß damit!


----------



## m00se (30. Juni 2019)

Da jetzt beide zusammen und fahrbar sind kann ich euch hier jetzt meine beiden GT zeigen:



Ein 98er Timberline mit 22" Rahmenhöhe, perfekt für große Menschen 




Und mein Karakoram, Baujahr unbekannt, als Teilespender gekauft und direkt verliebt... Jetzt Singlespeed Alternative zum Großen. 

Gruß Max


----------



## GT_Frodo (1. Juli 2019)

Habe mir mal eine neue Classik-Bereifung gegönnt: Dart / Smoke wie 94 bei Abholung. Erinnert mich jetzt immer an meinen Schulweg, wenn ich auf das Vorderrad schaue ;-)


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. Juli 2019)

@m00se 
das Karakoram finde ich sehr seltsam - hätte jetzt gesagt, dass es von 97 oder 98 ist, aber ein Karakoram mit Ösen für einen Sattelstützenklemmbolzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m00se (1. Juli 2019)

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung von wann das ist. Ich hab die Kataloge durchgesucht und hätte auch auf 97/98 getippt, die Deore LX Ausstattung und die Farbe würden passen. Auch die Judy käme hin. Allerdings sind die Decals im Katalog schwarz und nicht weiß wie bei mir. Die Sattelklemme hat mein Timberline auch und das ist sicher von 98... Für sachdienliche Hinweise bin ich dankbar


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. Juli 2019)

Ja, für ein Timberline wäre die Sattelklemme normal, aber nicht für ein Karakoram. Das hatte mindestens ab 1993 die Klemmung der Stütze über eine extra Manschettenklemme.

Von den Decals her ist es von 1998 oder gar noch jünger? Bei MTB-Kataloge hört es mit 1998 auf.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. Juli 2019)

Hängt wohl zwischen diesen beiden:






						BikePedia - Bicycle Value Guide
					






					www.bikepedia.com
				









						BikePedia - Bicycle Value Guide
					






					www.bikepedia.com
				




Farbe 1998
Decals und Bremszugnupsi am Oberrohr 1999
und der Wechsel zu Reynoldsgeröhr brachte vielleicht die andere Stützenklemmung mit sich.


----------



## gt fuchs (2. Juli 2019)

So mal wieder was neues grünes aufgebaut


----------



## ceo (2. Juli 2019)

habe dieses '93er karakoram für eine freundin als tägliches vehikel neu aufgebaut. fährt sich wie auf schienen.


----------



## Ste_Ba (6. Juli 2019)

Was Schönes... von mir für mich. Chucker 1.0 komplett überarbeitet. Von Ral 9007 bis hin zu Hope Hoops, nur Top Cap und Sattelklemme sind noch von "gestern"


----------



## toastet (6. Juli 2019)

Sicher spaßig das Teil!


----------



## Rennkram (17. Juli 2019)

Das Rad für leichte Touren im Flachland aufgebaut aus vielen Teilen die noch rumlagen.
Die Schaltung war eine echte Fummelarbeit. Das Rad ist 10Fach mit XT Kassette+Leonardi Adapter auf 42 Zähne mit Dura Ace Schalter.
Ich habe mehrere Schaltwerke probiert z.B. XTR 950 mit langem Käfig schaltet die 42 Zähne nicht. Ein SLX mit verlängerter Schraube um das Schaltwerk weiter vom Schaltauge wegzuschieben funktioniert gut.
Der Rahmen könnte mal etwas Liebe gebrauchen, der Rost am Chainsuck sieht aber schlimmer aus als es ist.
Es wiegt 10,4Kilo und macht ne Menge Spaß.


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Juli 2019)

Mehrere kleine Updates:
Umstellung auf 1x10, Sattelklemme, Schaltwerk, Kassette, Schalthebel, Kette, Lenkkopflager + nochmal den Schaft gekürzt, Kurbel.
Komme jetzt auf geschmeidige 8,4 Kg und fährt sich sehr agil.


----------



## To_Blade (24. Juli 2019)

Mein 98er Backwoods kurz vor der Fertigstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (25. Juli 2019)

GT Terramoto






Grüße Tom


----------



## Onegear (27. Juli 2019)

Hier mal wieder was GTiges aus der Hauptstadt :-D 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit ein 96er Ava in BB aus dem Forum hier von @cdrider gekauft. Hatte 16" und somit ideal für meine Freundin! 

So sah es (fast komplett original) aus, als es bei mir ankam (danke @cdrider fürs Foto ) 





Dann erstmal strippen und alles vom Zahn der Zeit befreien :-D





Die Decals waren schon recht abgeschrammelt und außerdem mag meine Freundin eher den cleanen Look   Ergo runter damit  





Was macht man mit Ball Burnished Rahmen? ==> Richtig! Polieren natürlich 









Leider war die original verbaute Judy XC tot (ein Standrohr war defekt ). Daher hab ich was aus Nettes aus Italien besorgt , jedes Teil des Rades einzeln zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder montiert. Ein paar moderne Teile (Lenker, Vorbau, Reifen, Sattel) sind auch dran gekommen. Der LRS ist aus meinem eigenen Avalanche. Ich stelle den kompletten Fuhrpark auf Naben mit Wälzlagern bzw. "Industrielagern" um und daher dreht sich jetzt ein Novatec/DT Swiss Onyx Pärchen auf irgendwelchen schwarzen Rigida Felgen 













Ein paar mehr Fotos sind noch im Album. Es fährt sich traumhaft!  Die Beschenkte ist happy und das ist das Wichtigste!

Kritik und Anregungen herzlich willkommen! (Ich weiß, dass das kein period-correct Aufbau ist...aber period correct ist für eine Dame aufgrund der Streckbank-Geometrie der alten GTs auch fast nicht fahrbar )


----------



## cdrider (27. Juli 2019)

Solangs dem Fahrer gefällt hast du doch alles richtig gemacht. So eine milde gestimmte Partnerin ist doch in gewissen Situationen auch viel wert(immer dann wenn die Post wieder ein XXL Paket bringt)
LG


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. Juli 2019)

Dafür dass ich Alu nicht mag, gefällt mir das sehr. Timecorrect sind meine GTs allesamt nicht - dafür fahren sie sich gut - das scheint mir wichtiger.

Was sind das für Felgen?


----------



## Onegear (28. Juli 2019)

cdrider schrieb:


> Solangs dem Fahrer gefällt hast du doch alles richtig gemacht. So eine milde gestimmte Partnerin ist doch in gewissen Situationen auch viel wert(immer dann wenn die Post wieder ein XXL Paket bringt)
> LG


Hehe, das stimmt   Man erntet ja schon recht oft ungläubige Blicke wegen der eigenen Passion

@tvärsÖverFälten : hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut: Rigida Sphinx sind das. Werden auch von Ryde vertrieben. Aber ich glaub das ist ja mittlerweile eh das selbe?!  Ich hab sie vom ebay Shop radlwadl für knapp 12€ das Stück gekauft. Wiegen irgendwas um 480-490g glaube ich mich zu erinnern


----------



## stephank1301 (31. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
momentan sieht es ja noch so aus:




Jetzt hatte ich mal wieder einen Gehirn-Sturm für den nächsten Winter! 
Entweder den Rahmen:

Mattschwarz Pulver-Beschichten, oder
Entlacken und von Hand auf Hochglanz polieren
Nächste Frage, Decals, oder doch dann Clean lassen?

Da ich bei den Teilen nicht auf die Baujahre geachtet habe und die Originalen Decals wahrscheinlich nicht zu bekommen sind, bin ich am Überlegen auf Decals aus den 90`gern zurück zugreifen, die 96`ger Zaskar Decals sehen schon Geil aus…..

Was würdet Ihr machen? Was könnt Ihr euch als Kombi gut vorstellen?

Oder ist mein Bike dann ein Fall für den „Vergewaltigt“ Thread? 

Freue mich auf eure Meinung.

LG Stephan


----------



## toastet (31. Juli 2019)

Mach was Dir gefällt, nicht was den Anderen gefällt.


----------



## cleiende (31. Juli 2019)

Ist doch bis auf Reifen und Pedale okay. Einfach fahren und artgerecht bewegen!


----------



## cdrider (31. Juli 2019)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> momentan sieht es ja noch so aus:
> Anhang anzeigen 891801
> 
> ...



Polieren wäre sicher geil von der Optik besonders mit schwarzen Parts und den Mavic.Das wird aber ne Arbeit.
Das ist bei alten polierten Rahmen schon Fleißarbeit.Und du musst entlacken schleifen schleifen schleifen schleifen schleifen und polieren.Und da geht jeder Rahmen einfacher als ein Triple Triangle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (1. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst mal, vielen Dank für euer Feedback.

@ toastet: Ich möchte nur nach Meinungen suchen, heißt nicht dass ich mir nicht meine eigene bilde.

@ cleiende: Diese Reifen und Pedale würde ich auch an jedes andere Rad schrauben!
Artgerecht bewegen, bin ich grundsätzlich dafür, diese Option habe ich leider nicht mehr.

@cdrider: Ja, ich weiß was das für Sch.. Arbeit das ist.
Hatte ich bei meinem alten 96`er Avalanche schon hinter mir, aber es hat sich definitiv gelohnt.
Ob das mit den Mavic wirklich so gut aussieht???

Liebe Grüße
Stephan


----------



## cdrider (2. August 2019)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> zunächst mal, vielen Dank für euer Feedback.
> 
> ...




So nen lackierten Rahmen polieren is aber bissl anders als bei einem BB mit Alumagic drüber.Da ist dann nichts blank wenn der Lack ab ist.Das heißt dann Schleifpapier 2000-5000.


----------



## stephank1301 (3. August 2019)

Ich weiss, mein altes 96`Avalanche war auch lackiert wie ich es gekauft habe.

War viel Schleif und Polierarbeit bis es endlich geglänzt hat.....


----------



## pago79 (11. August 2019)

Hab mir mal ein neues Spielzeug gegönnt.





Momentan bei 14,8kg aber da geht noch was...
Fazit nach der ersten Runde: Geo, Federung, Schaltung und Bremsen taugen mir.
Farbe muß noch was gemacht werden, ist mir noch zu unbunt.
Die Kette schlägt doch recht heftig auf die Strebe wenn es etwas rauher wird.
Zugverlegung ist noch nicht optimal, die zusätzlichen Halter am Steuerrohr, die manche Force laut Fotos haben, wären nicht verkehrt.
Und die Schwalbe Magic Mary sind im Gelände immer noch das Allerletzte, echt zum Kotzen dieser Reifen.
Die neuen Pellen kommen hoffentlich bald.


Vielen Dank nochmal an Sebastian für die unkomplizierte Abwicklung und den netten Plausch.


Gruß
Lars


----------



## cyclery.de (12. August 2019)

Hallo Lars, viel Spaß mit dem neuen Hobel! Ich drücke die Daumen, dass Du mit Deinen identifizierten Feintuningmaßnahmen den Weg zur vollsten Zufriedenheit findest.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. August 2019)

Hi Lars,

viel Spaß mit dem Gerät ! 14,8kg sind mal ne Ansage...

Welche Größe hast Du gewählt?...ich schätze mal, das ist ein M?

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (13. August 2019)

Ja ist Größe M


----------



## stummerwinter (16. August 2019)

Möchte hier mal mein GT vorstellen, es gab neben dem Rahmen zwei Vorgaben, den Syncrosvorbau und die Campa-Daumenschalter:





Und bevor ich gesteinigt werde: die Gabel muss neu lackiert werden und er Umbau auf Scheibe erfolgte, da das Rad viel bewegt wird im Pfälzer Wald...

Vor kurzem den Riser mal wieder runter genommen und einen Flatbar mit Hörnchen drauf, zum Bergfahren ist das schon nicht schlecht...


----------



## toastet (16. August 2019)

Bei dem wilden Mix wird sich keiner über eine schlecht lackierte Gabel beschweren, die man auf dem Bild ja eh nicht erkennen kann.


----------



## LTS-Spinner (17. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,

Hier mal mein GT FORCE CARBON quasi Jungtimer... hat neue Custom Spinergys XYCLONE DISCs bekommen mit asymmetrischen RYDE Felgen ❤️
Ist der Sommerlaufradsatz mit CONTI MK & X-King, super Kombination für trockene Verhältnisse.


----------



## stephank1301 (30. August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

zunächst einmal vielen Dank für euer Feedback.

Nun ist die Entscheidung gefallen!

Es wurde allerdings kein Polierter Alu-Rahmen und auch kein schwarz-pulverbeschichteter Zaskar Rahmen, gewonnen hat Option 3.

Der Zaskar Expert Alu-Rahmen von 2010 wird gegen ein Zaskar Carbon Team Rahmen von 2010 ersetzt. 

Ich danke an erster Stelle @epic2006 für die unkomplizierte Kommunikation, schnelles Feedback und reibungslose Abwicklung. Immer wieder gerne und ich werde den Rahmen in Ehren halten! 

Bilder folgen die Tage…..
LG Stephan


----------



## epic2006 (31. August 2019)

Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit dem Rahmen, poste mal ein paar Bilder, wenn der Aufbau steht!

Gruß, Gerrit


----------



## DrmZ (1. September 2019)

Mein Avalanche LE Umbau ist fast fertig.
Sattelstütze soll noch ne andere dran und vielleicht ein blauer Flite, aber sonst gefällts mir so schon sehr gut.


----------



## stephank1301 (3. September 2019)

So, hier ein paar Bilder der ersten Ausfahrt....
Sattelklemme ist noch nicht die Finale Lösung. 
(Sollte jemand eine in 36.9 in dem Rot der Narben haben, gerne PM an mich).
Im Winter werden diverse Teile (Glänzende Adapter, Seilzug, Schraubenköpfe) noch Matt-Schwarz lackiert.....
Gewichts mäßig kommt es morgen auf die Waage.
Rechnerisch müsste ich bei 7,XX KG liegen....


----------



## toastet (4. September 2019)

Wird mal Zeit für neue Reifen, gar kein Profil mehr an deinem Mountainbike 

Spaß beiseite, schicke Teile zusammengestellt. In meinen Augen wird da aber bisschen Lack auf Schrauben nix helfen, ist für mich eher teurer Kram "wahllos" zusammengewürfelt, sieht trotzdem wie ausm Baumarkt aus. Hab die Franzosen da aber nie verstanden, was die roten Naben und die Speiche in den SLR sollten, zumal die zwei Teile dann ja auch noch verschiedenen Farbtöne und Finish haben und die Felge mit den "Taschen" war doch besonders genug. 
Schwarz, Carbon, rot elox, rot standard, silber, weiß, blau, gelbe Gt Logos, ich mag so kleine tupfer, aber das wäre mir einfach zu viel an verschiedenen Farben bzw. Farbklecksen. Alles schwarz bzw. bei dem Carbonrahmen und Teilen in matt oder mit Klarlack, mit den Rädern käme das sicher gut. Dann wirkt das rot wenigstens und man könnte über passende Sattelklemme, Vorbauschrauben und sowas kleinerem nachdenken. Ggf. der blaue Teil am Rahmen und die Decals ebenfalls aus einer matt-silbernen/hellem anthrazit oder rot-elox Folie drucken/plotten und auf das Carbon kleben, wäre dann sicher ziemlich geil, zumindest für meinen Geschmack. Am Ende muss es aber vorallem dir gefallen!


----------



## stephank1301 (4. September 2019)

Ich habe heute eine kleine Tour gedreht (knapp 30 km) und bin dabei über die Waage geflitzt… 

Die Fahr-Eigenschaften gegenüber dem Zaskar aus Alu sind nicht miteinander vergleichbar, das Carbon ist sensibler, agiler aber auch extremer vom Feedback was das Fahrverhalten angeht.

Laut Waage beträgt das Aktuelle Gewicht: 7,67 KG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (8. September 2019)

Gerüstet fürs nächste Treffen 

GT Force X - ausgeführt bei ganz bescheidenem Wetter - 13° und Nieselregen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (9. September 2019)

Congrats! Ich bin mir sicher, Du wirst es artgerecht bewegen!

Ich hoffe, hier demnächst auch mal wieder was Posten zu können...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (19. September 2019)

Dädähhhhh, ich hatte es ja angedroht:





Wenn hier alle aufrüsten kann ich doch da nicht nachstehen....heute angekommen und in der MiPa schnell zammgesteckt.

Im Aufzug hab ich dann die neu Geo erstmal hautnah erlebt. Wo das alte Sensor Pro noch locker reingepasst hat, kannste das neue Force nur hochkant reinstellen. Long and low...zumindest im Vergleich zur alten Serie.

Und es war ne gute Entscheidung L zu wählen bei 1,78 m mit 83er Schrittlänge. Fühlt sich genau richtig an. Heute abend wird dann mal gar justiert und am WE gehts zum Ballern nach Bechnitz...also uffe Trail vom GT Treffen 2015...

Hoffentlich bleibt das Rad heile, mir juckts gewaltig in den Waden ))

VG
peru


----------



## pago79 (19. September 2019)

Gute Wahl, wirst bestimmt ne Menge freude mit dem Teil haben.
Hab meins jetzt schon, neben den normalen Touren, durch 3 verschiedene Bikeparks gescheucht und hab den Kauf definitiv nicht bereut.

Was wiegt den das 20er Pro in Serie?

Gruß
Lars


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. September 2019)

Hi Lars,

ja, wiegen wollte ich heute Abend. Je älter ich werde, desto gleichgültiger ist das eigentlich, aber irgendwie kann man es doch nicht lassen.

Eine Kleinigkeit ging mir gestern allerdings schon voll auf den Sa... Den Dämpfer kannst nicht einfach so mit Luft befüllen, weil kein Platz zwischen dem Ventil und dem "Rocker" mehr ist. Es muss also der Dämpfer raus oder ein Winkeladapter ran. Ist zwar auch Teilschuld von FOX, aber verbaut hat GT .

Mal sehen was heute Abend raus kommt...

VG
peru


----------



## LeFrankdrien (20. September 2019)

Sodele, Jungfernfahrt ist rum...





Waren zwar nur 28 km, aber einige Erkenntnisse haben sich ergeben.

Im Vergleich zum alten Sensor arbeitet der Hinterbau deutlich besser. Das alte Sensor ist selbst mit 230 psi immer hinten weggesackt und stand immer tief im Federweg. Dadurch hat sich immer eine Art "Choppergeometrie" ergeben, , die dafür sorgte, dass kein Grip am VR vorhanden war. Das VR ist dementsprechend oft weggerutscht. Und man hatte immer den Eindruck, der Hinterbau rauscht durch den Federweg.

Ganz anders beim neuen....eigentlich hat der Dämpfer noch zuviel Sag, aber der Hinterbau sackt nicht weg. Des weiteren lässt sich das neue Force bedeutend besser pedalieren, man sitzt auch nicht so weit "hinten" und muss nach vorne treten. Ich bin wirklich positiv überrascht wie gut sich das kleine Carbonschwein treten lässt. Trotz des eher geringen Drucks im Dämpfer gibt es gefühlt nur wenig Wippen und das Aufschlagen der Kurbelarme hat sich gar nicht ergeben. Beim alten Sensor war das ja gang und gäbe. MMn ein deutlicher Fortschritt ggü. dem alten COR "idrive" System.

Aber klar ist: es ist ein Carbonschwein! 15,1 kg mit XT Trail Pedalen ist schon deutlich über der Konkurrenz. Dennoch macht das Ding richtig Spaß und "gefühlt" fährt es sich deutlich leichter..mal sehen wie es sich morgen in Bechnitz und Boddenstaa schlong dud  

VG
peru


----------



## pago79 (20. September 2019)

Hui, 15,1kg sind schon ne Menge.
Deine Fox Federelemente dürften ja um einiges schwerer sein als meine Rock Shox Kombi.
Bei den Serienteilen sind aber auch noch einige bleierne Enten dabei:
Der Fabric Sattel wiegt weit über 300g
Die Schwalbe Holzreifen über 1000g pro Stück + irgendwelche Billigschläuche mit fast 300g pro Stück.

Ich bin jetzt mit XT Standard SPD bei 14,4kg inkl. Flaschenhalter, Klingel und Tacho.
Reifen sind 2,6 Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR Exo tubeless (passen prima, obwohl der Hinterbau nur bis 2,5 freigegeben ist)
Sattel Selle Italia SLR Titan.

Der Hinterbau funktioniert mMn mit den angegebenen 22% Sag am Besten. Nutzt den Federweg voll, ohne hart durchzuschlagen.
Mit dem X2 hast du natürlich noch wesentlich mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten...

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Ketterechts (20. September 2019)

Ja sauber Peter 

Lecker Rad 

Meins muss gerade pausieren - Dämpferservice  - und da es schon zerlegt ist , kommen neue Lager rein - die alten liefen nicht mehr alle 100% .

Muss meins auch mal wiegen , aber vielleicht vorher den Brooks gegen nen Flite tauschen


----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. September 2019)

Hi,

ja, bei manchen Teilen will ich gar net wissen was die wiegen, und am LRS schlagen ganz sicher die Reifen/ Schlauch Kombi massiv durch. Aber egal, am GT Treffen ist ja klar geworden, wo das eigentliche Gewichtsoptimierungs-Potenzial liegt .

Bin ja auch ein Fan der Maxxis Reifen DHR/DHF, aber die Teile werden jetzt erstmal runtergeritten..

Und ganz sicher wird es noch wengla dauern, bis wirklich a gutes Setup gefunden ist. 

Hier: 









						Behind the Numbers: GT Force Suspension Analysis - Pinkbike
					

Martin Maes has shown that the GT Force can perform out in the real world, but what does it look like on paper?




					www.pinkbike.com
				




gibts ja ne gute, tiefergehende Analyse des Fahrwerks, das angesprochene hab ich auch schon bei mir bemerkt. V.a. das Thema Dämpferlänge, Übersetzung des HInterbaus hat dazu geführt, das grad schon 250psi im Dämpfer sind und eigentl. noch wengla mehr nei müsste.
Ne schöne Vor-Arbeit für die GT Ingenieure für das nächste Modell.

Was ich noch vergessen hatte und mir immer wieder bei den SRAM gespecten Räder beim Fahren auffällt: die haben halt kein Rapidfire -Plus. Ich nutz das bei Shimano eigentlich immer, bei SRAM fehlt mir das...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (21. September 2019)

Servus,

nach dem Pegnitz-Pottenstein Trail haben sich nun noch a paar Erkenntnisse ergeben :


das neue steigt wesentlich später als das alte Sensor
weil es nicht so wegsackt, kann man auch bei seeehr langsamer Fahrt viel ruhiger fahren, das Lenkerschlagen vom alten Sensor gibt es nicht..
wegen des hohen Gewichts am Hinterrad muss man beim Springen erst mal ne Eingewöhnungsphase durchlaufen. Die Front bekommst viel leichter hoch als das Heck und es fühlt sich anfangs wenig ausbalanciert an. Mit zunehmendem Tempo fliegt es aber schön.
an den Dreckssteigungen brauchtse wirklich die 50 Zähne...am Kulm musst ich Maria Hilf entjungfern...
780mm breite Lenker gehen grad so durch den Felstunnel an der Bergstation Hollenberg.

Klar hab ich keinen KOM geholt, aber wenigstens a paar persönliche Bestzeiten. Dabei hat es sich gar net so schnell angefühlt.






						Follow Gary "Moreno" on Strava to see this activity. Join for free.
					

Join Gary "Moreno" and get inspired for your next workout




					www.strava.com
				




P.S.: heute hab ich gemerkt, was ich Euch 2015 eigentlich angetan hab...bisweilen war die Strecke ganz schee dröge...hatte die spaßiger in Erinnerung. Bergauf war des a verfluchte Quälerei...gefühlt viel schlimmer als Miltenberg..

VG
peru


----------



## Ketterechts (21. September 2019)

Die Quälerei bergauf liegt am Mehrgewicht - also vom Rad natürlich   

Und sach mal , so schlimm war des doch garnet in Amorbach , oder ? 

Und wer schön runter will , kommt ums hochfahren nicht herum .


----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. September 2019)

Ja, ich sag ja, Pegnitz ist bedeutend dröger...und die Rampen sind einfach vom Untergrund her fieser. Z.b. am kleinen Kulm am unteren Einstieg. Da bist eh scho platt und dann hast noch 5cm tiefen Schotter bei 16% Steigung...

Amorbach war ja schee!

2 Euro ins Phrasenschwein


----------



## Timbo030 (22. September 2019)

Liebe Gemeinde,
An dieser Stelle einen schönen Gruß aus Mitte der 90er.... die Spins stehen nun schon recht lang rum und wurden vorher nicht Verbaut....
Einen Versuch war es zumindest wert.
Habt einen großartigen Abend


----------



## Freefall1809 (25. September 2019)

Mein erstes Fully! GT Sensor AL Sport 2019

. Ich find's super


----------



## LeFrankdrien (27. September 2019)

ICH bin ja mal gespannt, ob der Deal vollzogen wird.....





Lange genug habe ich ja danach gesucht...3 Jahre bin ich nun hinter dem Rasta Peace Multi 9R her...bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen..

Vor allem wegen der Größe. M ist den Maßen nach zu klein, L ist mit nem 633er OR schon recht lang. 

Zwar wegen Versand und Zoll def. kein Superschnapper, aber im Vergleich zu allen bisher gesichteten Rahmensets als Komplettrad def. im Rahmen...

VG
peru


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ketterechts (28. September 2019)

Öhmm Peter ?

Reduzieren sieht aber anderst aus


----------



## LeFrankdrien (28. September 2019)

....nur alten Sch...  Neues Zeug darf schon kommen.

Leider klappt es mal wieder nicht, da sie sich nicht imstande sehen international zu versenden. Ich kapier es einfach nicht...National verschippern tun sie doch auch. Dann noch ne customs declaration und fertig ist der international Versand..könnt echt kotzen!

Daher mal wieder die Frage nach nem zuverlässigen Kontakt in den Staaten....shipitto wollen sie wahrscheinlich auch net machen..


----------



## moped-tobias (3. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mir mal beiläufig wie immer einen neuen Rahmen angelacht. Ein 98er Zaskar in acid blue, was aber doch sehr ins graue geht.
Gedanklich bin ich mir doch sehr unschlüssig, wie der fertige Hobel mal aussehen soll. Irgendwie anders, als alle anderen Zaskar, die bei mir so rumstehen. Allein die Kurbel bereitet mir Kopfzerbrechen, race face, kooka, xtr, xt....hab ich schon verbaut. Also roox? Oder syncros, kore, roox, shannon als Sattelstütze? Keine Idee. Ich erfreue mich aktuell erstmal am Rahmen, mit zwar einigen Kratzern, aber bei dem Alter ist das schon ok.
Vorschläge zum Aufbau? Immer gern her damit! Kann mir einer sagen, welche richtigen Maße die Schraube der Sattelklemme hat bzw weiß, wo ich eine passende bekomme? 
Die Bilder zeigen erstmal eine grobe Steckprobe, was geht und was nicht. Die p-bone hatte ich noch zu liegen und gefällt mir. Eine judy sl oder fox rl80 warten aber auch noch auf ihren Einbau. Ich bin unschlüssig.


----------



## 531c (3. Oktober 2019)

Das Acid Blue sieht echt gut aus. Schwarze Teile passen auch dazu, finde ich.


----------



## Timbo030 (3. Oktober 2019)

Finde schwarze Anbauteile in Kombination mit dem Rahmen auch großartig, mit größtmöglicher Vermeidung von silbernen stellen. Die P2 passt Meega gut. Dazu eine 950er Xtr und der Stealthbomber steht...
Als kleiner Lichtblick. Skinwalls und ein kurzer Vorbau und hoher Riser, so dass die Geometrie auch etwas ins "heute" geholt wird. Ist evtl. Ein guter Kontrast zu deine. Anderen Aufbauten.
In jedem Fall ein schöner Rahmen mit Potential für so vieles.


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Oktober 2019)

Kein Regen !!

Jetzt aber schnell das Sensor rausgeholt - erste Ausfahrt nachdem der Dämpfer beim Service war - danke Peter für den Tipp 
Jetzt arbeitet das Heck doch deulich weniger bergauf und bergab ist auch richtig Party in der Bude 





Sau anstrengende Runde in der Nähe von Amorbach gedreht - 36km und 1060Hm standen am Schluss auf der Uhr , die sich aber deutlich zogen , da der Boden weich und die Wurzeln rutschig waren - zweimal wars arg knapp


----------



## LeFrankdrien (13. Oktober 2019)

Man merkt, dass es anstrengend war und Du offensichtlich dehydriert warst....ich sehe hier nämlich kein Sensor, nur ein Force )

Oder hast es umgeschweißt mit der Carbon Elektrode?????




Ketterechts schrieb:


> Kein Regen !!
> 
> Jetzt aber schnell das Sensor rausgeholt - erste Ausfahrt nachdem der Dämpfer beim Service war - danke Peter für den Tipp
> Jetzt arbeitet das Heck doch deulich weniger bergauf und bergab ist auch richtig Party in der Bude
> ...


----------



## Ketterechts (13. Oktober 2019)

peru73 schrieb:


> Man merkt, dass es anstrengend war und Du offensichtlich dehydriert warst....ich sehe hier nämlich kein Sensor, nur ein Force )
> 
> Oder hast es umgeschweißt mit der Carbon Elektrode?????


Oha , stimmt natürlich 

Aber in der Tat hatte ich etwas wenig Trinken dabei und den After-Bike-Schoppen doch glatt in der Werkstatt vergessen .

Und wenn schon Klugscheissen mein lieber Frange - Force X


----------



## moped-tobias (23. Oktober 2019)

Nun also erstmal fertig und fahrbereit das neue Zaskar. An Teilen ist es ausnahmsweise modern ausgestattet, mit SLX und XT in 3x 10fach. Optisch finde ich die Teile passend und vgl.weise günstig dazu, mit einer super Performance. Ich hatte noch einen Satz speedking zu liegen, die ihrem Namen alle Ehre machen. Ohne Gewichtsangabe kommt mir der Hobel echt leicht vor und macht Laune beim heizen!


----------



## Ketterechts (23. Oktober 2019)

@moped-tobias
Das Zaskar gefällt mir wirklich gut .
Kenne das Acid Blue und finde die Farbe sehr speziell , aber dein Aufbau mit den schwarzen Teilen lässt das Zaskar recht edel rüberkommen .
Denke auf nicht zu holprigen Wegen macht das Teil mächtig Spass ( in gröberen Gelände schüttelt die P-Bone einem die Blomben aus dem Gebiss ) und vorwärts gehen die Zaskars ja immer wie Höhle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 531c (24. Oktober 2019)

Für den Rahmen in 16" hätte ich was übrig ?


----------



## moped-tobias (24. Oktober 2019)

Ja, die p-bone nimmt natürlich alles mit. Dafür absorbieren die Reifen ganz gut. Insgesamt aber nix für groberes Gelände. Dafür ist es wiederum mein einziges Zaskar mit Starrgabel und fast-Slick, die donnern in der Stadt und Schotter schon geil.
Ansonsten steht noch eine Titan syncros-Stütze zur Debatte, in Anlehnung an die Lenkerfarbe, ob das passt? Da bin ich mir noch unsicher.


----------



## Kruko (25. Oktober 2019)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Ja, die p-bone nimmt natürlich alles mit. Dafür absorbieren die Reifen ganz gut. Insgesamt aber nix für groberes Gelände. Dafür ist es wiederum mein einziges Zaskar mit Starrgabel und fast-Slick, die donnern in der Stadt und Schotter schon geil.
> Ansonsten steht noch eine Titan syncros-Stütze zur Debatte, in Anlehnung an die Lenkerfarbe, ob das passt? Da bin ich mir noch unsicher.


Hätte eine Syncros Titan in 27,2


----------



## 531c (25. Oktober 2019)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Ansonsten steht noch eine Titan syncros-Stütze zur Debatte, in Anlehnung an die Lenkerfarbe, ob das passt? Da bin ich mir noch unsicher.


Würd ich nicht machen. Gabel, Vorbau und Stütze und die übrigen Teile harmonieren doch zusammen gut und das schwarz kontrastiert schön zum Rahmen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (3. November 2019)

Nach dem Tod meines Karakorams musste ein Ersatz her:


----------



## rattinio_ks (15. Januar 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Hi Lars,
> 
> ja, wiegen wollte ich heute Abend. Je älter ich werde, desto gleichgültiger ist das eigentlich, aber irgendwie kann man es doch nicht lassen.
> 
> ...




Hallo! Kannst du mir bitte einen Link für den Winkeladapter, den ich zur Fox X2 Befüllung brauche, schicken?! VG Alex


----------



## rattinio_ks (15. Januar 2020)




----------



## Boramaniac (15. Januar 2020)

ehemaliges GT Tempest  (sollte auf dem Schrott landen...)
jetzt mit HS33 und Shimano Alfine 8-Gang, innenverlegte Züge.
Lackierung in BMW marrakeschbraun / tiefschwarz


----------



## moped-tobias (15. Januar 2020)

Geile Farbe! Was ist das für ein Laufradsatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boramaniac (15. Januar 2020)

moped-tobias schrieb:


> Geile Farbe! Was ist das für ein Laufradsatz?



Danke.
Das sind gelochte Trial-Felgen in 26“


----------



## SevenMountains (16. Januar 2020)

Boramaniac schrieb:


> Danke.
> Das sind gelochte Trial-Felgen in 26“


Welcher herstelle sind die Felgen, wo bekommt man die Felgen? Sehr schöner Aufbau.


----------



## rattinio_ks (16. Januar 2020)

Mein neues Force nochma von der Seite.


----------



## Triturbo (16. Januar 2020)

Ein tolles Rad  Schade, dass ich sowas nicht brauche. Farbe ist auch top.


----------



## stephank1301 (16. Januar 2020)

Neues Jahr = Neuer LRS!  





Hab mir einen nagelneuen Reynolds XC Carbon in 27.5 ergattert.
Mein Fehler war zu denken dass mein 26 Zoll Reifen passt.....
Ich habe mir jetzt erstmal einen Schwalbe G-One in 27.5x2.0 bestellt, mal schauen wie viel Platz ich dann noch an der Gabel bzw. Rahmen habe......
Um einen ersten Eindruck zu bekommen.
Mal sehen ob es mit dem Reifen dann auch noch alles passt....
Zuerst wollte ich die Decals vom LRS entfernen, montiert denke ich aber dass es ziemlich gut passt!


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Januar 2020)

Gut bewacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (18. Januar 2020)

Schöner letzter Donnerstag.


----------



## stephank1301 (20. Januar 2020)

So, fertig montiert sieht es ganz anders aus als ich erwartet hätte........
Aber ich finde es hat jetzt einen Touch "Oldschool" und passt wie Arsch auf Eimer.  
Meine Befürchtungen wegen dem Platz an Rahmen / Gabel waren unbegründet, habe noch eine halbe Daumenbreite platz vorne und hinten.
Wahrscheinlich hätte ich auch eine Nummer breitere Reifen wählen können.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (20. Januar 2020)

Darf ich fragen wie groß Du bist? Krasse Sattelposition und langer Vorbau.


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Januar 2020)

Hi, ich bin 1.78 Groß/Klein. Die Sitzposition ist Sportlich aber Bequem.


----------



## GT-Sassy (23. Januar 2020)

Nach den ganzen Platikzeugs hier () mal wieder was aus Stahl.
Mein Wandschmuck (da zu klein) ein 1984 GT Timberline Lady, absolut original.


----------



## Maddin83 (24. Januar 2020)

Hier mein Schätzchen von 1997. Leider mussten einige Originalteile nach Defekten gegen andere getauscht werden.


----------



## Oscar1 (6. Februar 2020)

Aktueller Stand meines elox Zaskars ...
Mittlerweile Control Tech Spanner gefunden..das war das "fast" letzte Teil. 
Die alten Decals funktionierten leider nicht mehr..habe aber jetzt die Reprints von Gil da ..Zeit und Ruhe dafür aber nicht. ?
Schaltwerksbolzen sollte noch in Silber oder schwarz her.. 
Vorbau muss ich noch lackieren..
Lenker wird auf lange Sicht auch noch erneuert..


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. Februar 2020)

Mein längstes GT


----------



## Oscar1 (6. Februar 2020)

Wow! Sehr geil!


----------



## Davidbelize (13. März 2020)

Das schöne am biken gerade sind die Corona infofreien Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (28. März 2020)

In den Hinterhof darf man ja noch.
Heut meine in gebrauch befindlichen GT's überholt.


----------



## To_Blade (28. März 2020)

Als ich im Juli 2019 hier getönt habe "Backwoods kurz vor der Vertigstellung" hätte mit der Unsinn dieser
Aussage eigentlich klar sein müssen.?








Inzwischen geändert: Race Face Kurbel mit Syncros Kettenblättern, Schaltwerk XT M739, KORE 
Vorbau, XT M750 V-Brake und Selle Italia Flite. 
Jetzt habe ich noch eine Manitou Skareb Luft-Forke liegen, 
aber danach wird es schwierig mit den "Verbesserungen"

Glück auf!


----------



## Benshaak (2. April 2020)

Hallo ihr lieben GT verrückten,
Erst einmal möchte ich euch für eure geilen Bikes beglückwünschen?. Ich würde am liebsten alle haben wollen ?(Gänsehaut). Nun zu meiner Geschichte.... Ich habe nun nach zwei Fehlkähfen endlich meine alte Liebe gefunden.Das muss Liebe sein wenn man 1200 km quer durch Deutschland fährt ?. Nach Recherchen bin ich mir fast sicher das es sich um einen Avalnche Al handelt.Bis auf einen hässlichenVorbau und Lenker war alles original. Nach einer putz- und polierorgie sieht es bis auf ein paar Macken ganz gut aus. Habe auch noch Lenker und Vorbau getauscht. Nun möchte ich aber gerne eine Federgabel anbauen und als Leie habe ich die Qual der Wahl. Daher bitte ich euch um Rat.Es soll eigentlich nur der Optik dienen und soll kein Wettbewerb bestreiten. Habe hier im Teilemarkt sehr günstige gebrauchte gefunden.Was ist eure Meinung? Oder lieber was neues billiges?


----------



## cdrider (2. April 2020)

Machst noch den originalen Sattel drauf,ein paar schöne Skinwalls und fertig.LG


----------



## cdrider (2. April 2020)

Sollte ja dieses sein.94er


So würd ichs wieder herrichten.


----------



## Benshaak (2. April 2020)

Danke euch. Reifen und Decals sind schon  bestellt. Bin mir halt nur unsicher wegen der Federgabel. Vielleicht lass ich es auch


----------



## cdrider (2. April 2020)

Mag 21 ist schon möglich aber erst mal eine finden mit 24 cm Schaft.


----------



## Timbo030 (3. April 2020)

Gute Bestellung;-) skinwalls müssen....
Die Bologna passt doch super und du hast auf jeden Fall Ruhe und ein schönes bike.
Wenn eine halbwegs zeitkorrekte Feder-Forke ran soll, achte auf das Innenleben. Mit alten Elastos macht es wenig Spaß.....
was m.E auch immer optisch schön an ein blankes GT ran passt wäre eine 95/96 Judy SL oder DH, da sattes farbtüpferl. Hier ein Bild mit einer DH.
Auch die alten Manitous (hier EFC) haben optisch ihren Charme und passen dank dem Elox ebenso an Blank.


----------



## Karakoram78 (3. April 2020)

Ich würde auch die Bologna dran lassen. Polieren, schöne decals ordern, Syncros Vorbau dran und den geschwungenen Lenker ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2020)

Mal wieder etwas Altmetall von mir, die Aelteren hier kennen es vielleicht noch vom 2. GT Treffen (das im Hatz)


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2020)

Und weil es so schoen ist gleich das 1986 GT Pacific Flyer hinterher


----------



## Benshaak (3. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure Tips und Anregungen liebe Leute. Ich versuche das beste daraus zu machen. Und noch nebenbei! Man hab ich die Jungs beneidet die mit solchen BMX Rädern fuhren. Ich besaß nur einen BMX 2000 von Mars. Sehr schick.


----------



## Davidbelize (6. April 2020)

Endlich fertig... man hat ja viel Zeit im Moment.
Viel Syncros, Race Face und GT Hadley Ti Version.


----------



## Triturbo (6. April 2020)

Tolles Rad!


----------



## tofu1000 (8. April 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Endlich fertig... man hat ja viel Zeit im Moment.
> Viel Syncros, Race Face und GT Hadley Ti Version. Anhang anzeigen 1011223Anhang anzeigen 1011217Anhang anzeigen 1011218Anhang anzeigen 1011219Anhang anzeigen 1011220



Sind das eigentlich die Laufräder, die damals in deinem geklautem STS hingen und es um den Eigentumsnachweis ging?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (8. April 2020)

Jawohl. 
Genauso wie Vorbau und Lenker. 
Der Rest meines ersten STS.


----------



## Backwoods_98 (10. April 2020)

Winterprojekt ist fertig. Rahmen wurde komplett überarbeitet und mit dem Lagersatz von BETD versehen.


----------



## stephank1301 (10. April 2020)

Auch ich habe die Sonnenstrahlen genossen. 





War eine wirklich gute Idee den 26 Zoll LRS gegen einen 27,5 zu tauschen, fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## stummerwinter (10. April 2020)

Wer oder war? Wie breit sind die 27.5er?


----------



## stephank1301 (10. April 2020)

Sorry, "war"!  
Habe eine Breite von 2.0 Montiert, hinten wäre mit Sicherheit auch platz für 2.3, aber an der Gabel würde es nicht passen.


----------



## stummerwinter (10. April 2020)

Ok...merci...


----------



## LeFrankdrien (10. April 2020)

Die Lackierung ist und bleibt einfach sexy! 

Sieht allerdings a bisserl so aus als könntest Du den Rahmen ne Nummer größer vertragen. Passt es denn mit dem Kniewinkel? Mal nachgemessen?

Aber egal, ich freu mich immer, wenn mein altes Material benutzt wird!

VG
peru



stephank1301 schrieb:


> Auch ich habe die Sonnenstrahlen genossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1014153
> 
> War eine wirklich gute Idee den 26 Zoll LRS gegen einen 27,5 zu tauschen, fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## cdrider (10. April 2020)

Da man ja im Moment viel Zeit hat, hab ich nun auch mein Coronaprojekt gestartet da alle Teile nun vorhanden sind.


----------



## Davidbelize (10. April 2020)

Frohe Ostern zu Corona Zeiten Euch allen.


----------



## Timbo030 (10. April 2020)

cdrider schrieb:


> Teile


Ist als Teile schon eine schönheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (11. April 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> Die Lackierung ist und bleibt einfach sexy!
> 
> Sieht allerdings a bisserl so aus als könntest Du den Rahmen ne Nummer größer vertragen. Passt es denn mit dem Kniewinkel? Mal nachgemessen?
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen passt sehr gut, habe wissentlich einen M Rahmen gesucht.


----------



## Benshaak (11. April 2020)

Hallo Leute, 
Habe mich jetzt über Federgabeln schlau gemacht und bin zu dem Entschluss gekommen dass ich es dabei belasse. Sieht auch so ganz gut aus. Ich liebe es?.


----------



## cdrider (11. April 2020)

?sehr gute Entscheidung. Nur den Vorbau würde ich noch wechseln.Der schaut bissl zu neu aus.Ich hätte was Timecorrektes.


----------



## Timbo030 (11. April 2020)

Gute Entscheidung. Sehr schick!
Nur die Reflektoren wären für mein geschmack ein touch too much stvzo


----------



## cdrider (11. April 2020)

safety first✌


----------



## Benshaak (11. April 2020)

?? Ja die hab ich mittlerweile ab. Und was den Vorbau angeht, habe zwar was orginales nur der vorbesitzer hatte den lenker gekürzt und der jetzige, den ich stunden lang poliert habe passt nicht an den orginalen. Ich sag mal so kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
Freut mich das es euch gefällt.


----------



## Davidbelize (11. April 2020)

Benshaak schrieb:


> ?? Ja die hab ich mittlerweile ab. Und was den Vorbau angeht, habe zwar was orginales nur der vorbesitzer hatte den lenker gekürzt und der jetzige, den ich stunden lang poliert habe passt nicht an den orginalen. Ich sag mal so kommt Zeit kommt Rat.
> Freut mich das es euch gefällt.


Könnte Dir einen sw/Silber marmorierten 
Hyperlite (leider gekürzt) für nix überlassen. 
Würde gut passen.


----------



## Benshaak (11. April 2020)

Dankeschön sehr freundlich aber denke werde mir einen vorbau von Kore anbauen und noch ein passenden orginalen lenker jetzt genieße ich ersmal die ersten Ausfahrten mit meinem baby bei dem schönen wetter.Genug geschraubt und eingestellt.


----------



## Karakoram78 (15. April 2020)

cdrider schrieb:


> ?sehr gute Entscheidung. Nur den Vorbau würde ich noch wechseln.Der schaut bissl zu neu aus.Ich hätte was Timecorrektes.



Hallo, woher hast du die decals für den 91er Zaskar Rahmen? 
Gruß Chris.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (15. April 2020)

Karakoram78 schrieb:


> Hallo, woher hast du die decals für den 91er Zaskar Rahmen?
> Gruß Chris.



Bin zwar nicht angesprochen, aber vielleicht hilft dir das?


----------



## Timbo030 (15. April 2020)

Karakoram78 schrieb:


> Hallo, woher hast du die decals für den 91er Zaskar Rahmen?
> Gruß Chris.



Oder via Gil, siehe hier:





						GT Zaskar - Decals ? Aufkleber ?
					

Gestern habe ich mir einen weiteren Jugendtraum erfüllt: Ein 91er GT Zaskar - 1.Besitz - poliert, aber keine Aufkleber.   Habt Ihr einen Tip wo ich den richtigen, qualitätsvollen Aufklebersatz bestellen soll ? Waren die Schriftzüge immer schwarz ?   Danke ! Zur Belohnung gibt es morgen auch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Davidbelize (16. April 2020)

Die Kombi hat mir gut gefallen.


----------



## Benshaak (16. April 2020)

Ja. Gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Geile Kombi.


----------



## Benshaak (16. April 2020)

Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich noch meine alte liebe vorstellen. Ist zwar nicht einer der top Modelle aber für's alter noch top.


----------



## Benshaak (16. April 2020)

Was das fürn müll. Einmal mit Politur rüber und die Farbe geht ab. Und das für ne menge Euros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (17. April 2020)

Benshaak schrieb:


> Was das fürn müll. Einmal mit Politur rüber und die Farbe geht ab. Und das für ne menge Euros.



Decals vorm Polieren immer mit Kreppband abkleben. Da in deiner Politur wahrscheinlich Schleifpartikel drin sind, reiben die die Farbe der Decals runter. Oder erst polieren und danach Decals drauf


----------



## DrmZ (21. April 2020)

Edit - falscher Thread - sorry!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. April 2020)

Gravel+ oder so


----------



## Triturbo (21. April 2020)

Ist das genial! Sowas würde ich auch gern haben, viel Spaß damit!


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. April 2020)

Danke! 

Der Schalthebel ist auf 24mm geweitet - kurzer Vorbau, Rennbügel und V-Brake Rennradbremshebel. Das war's eigentlich schon. Hatte ich ja schon mal an nem 94er Karakoram - dort mit Campa-Ergo-Hebeln, SRAM-MTB-Schaltwerk und Cantis. Der Antrieb braucht dann halt eben nen Shiftmate.


----------



## tomasius (25. April 2020)

Sehr schönes Gravel!

Meine Rostlaube jetzt mit Skinwalls!





Grüße Tom


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (26. April 2020)

@tomasius 
welches Karakoram hatte denn das Groovetube, ein Schaltauge und Cantisockel?
Und wie hast Du das mit dem Rost hinbekommen?

Da juckt es doch wieder sehr ein Karakoram aufzubauen


----------



## Chat Chambers (28. April 2020)

Melde mich mal nach ein paar Jahren zurück und poste den desolaten Zustand meiner GT's, den ich nun zurückschrauben werde (ungenutzt seit Oktober 2015, was Job und Familie so alles anrichten aber auch bereichern können). 
Mich juckt es auch, das Karakoram wieder aufzubauen, doch zuerst ist das Zaskar dran:





Laufradsatz wieder einsatzbereit, Schaltwerk gesäubert, Kette folgt und dann NevrDull. Plus Check Federgabel. Bilder folgen.

Und hier? Traurig ... da muss ich mir mal ordentlich Zeit freischaufeln


----------



## neuroncrust (28. April 2020)

Tach zusammen, nach Jahren mal wieder hier - Corona macht Zeit frei, um an Rädern zu schrauben...

Das Karakoram mit Rennlenker ist sehr schick, das Karakoram Elite und das Richter 8.0 von der Vorseite auch. Und so ein STS wie weiter oben ist bei mir auch grad in der Mache.

Zunächst mal hab ich aber mein 94er Karakoram umgebaut.

Gabel ist ne Judy XC, die Gabelkrone hab ich selbst lackiert. Die anderen Teile sind eine Mischung aus Resterampe (LR, Lenker...) und günstig geschossenen Neuteilen (Antrieb, Bremsen...).


----------



## Triturbo (28. April 2020)

Schönes Rad, erinnert mich sehr an meins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (28. April 2020)

Jo, sehr schick. So sah meins auch mal aus, nur mit dem flachen Original-Vorbau und Flatbar, war ne krasse Überhöhung aus heutiger Sicht. Dann wurde der Lenker immer schmaler, als nächstes die Reifen, und dann war es irgendwann so unbequem, dass ich es nicht mehr gefahren bin. Daher hab ich nun die Judy drangebaut, den Reach deutlich kürzer gemacht und mit Lenker/Vorbauhöhe dem Alter Rechnung getragen 

Sauschnell isses immer noch, aber jetzt kann man sogar ein wenig damit die Bordsteine rauf hüpfen


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. April 2020)

Das schwarze 94er hatte ich auch mal. Hätte gerne wieder ein 97er - bei meinem ist leider das rechte Ausfallende gebrochen


----------



## neuroncrust (28. April 2020)

Gebrochen ist traurig. Ich lass mir meine Bikes eher klauen, aber das Resultat ist ähnlich: 

Ich fand das 96er Karakoram auch immer geil, das blau/schwarze mit den Flammendecals am Farbübergang. Hab ich als Timberline, muss ich die Tage auch mal vernünftig fotografieren...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. April 2020)

Das 96er ist eines der wenigen, was ich furchtbar finden - aber ich mag ja auch kein Tequila Sunrise.

Ein Inferno wäre was, aber ich konnte mich bisher nie dazu durchringen. Das 97er war eigentlich perfekt, da viel Reifen reingeht und ohne Probleme V-Brakes - und schön blau isses auch noch.

Der Bruch kam auf dem zweiten 12h-Rennen damit. Das erste werde ich bestimmt nich vergessen - das war großartig.


----------



## neuroncrust (28. April 2020)

Schlicht ist schön, keine Frage. Aber ich steh auch auf die Krawall-Lackierungen. Die genannte gabs auch in rot/schwarz (Timberline?) und gelb/schwarz (Tequesta). Letzteres steht noch auf meiner Liste 

Inferno-Lackierung ist auch total sexy, aber da stört mich die U-Brake.

Wenn du 24 Stunden-Rennen fährst, hast du aber deutlich mehr Ambition als ich, die Dinger auch zu benutzen


----------



## neuroncrust (7. Mai 2020)

So, ich leg mal nach. Mein 97er Timberline FS, ähnlich umgebaut wie das 94er Karakoram.

Auch hier: Gabelkrone hab ich selbst lackiert, Anbauteile günstig zusammen gesammelt.

Edit: Neue Bilder - mit Sonne, dann leuchtet das Blau so schön


----------



## reseda (8. Mai 2020)

1994 Karakoram



​


----------



## neuroncrust (8. Mai 2020)

Schickes Karakoram, sehr konsequent das Konzept durchgezogen, das mag ich


----------



## gt fuchs (9. Mai 2020)

So alle GT schätzchen wieder fit neu gelagert und gefettete!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benshaak (9. Mai 2020)

Schöne Sammlung. Und meine Frau hällt mich schon für verrückt weil ich drei GT 's in der Garage habe.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Mai 2020)

Das ist meines.


----------



## DrmZ (13. Mai 2020)

Nächste Woche Urlaub - Egon hat nen Plan


----------



## Onegear (14. Mai 2020)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Nächste Woche Urlaub - Egon hat nen Plan



Das wird guuuuuuuuut


----------



## stummerwinter (14. Mai 2020)

Wobei es auch was hätte, sich das alles so an die Wand zu hängen...


----------



## DrmZ (14. Mai 2020)

Hehe.
Ich hätte dann nen Avalanche LE Rahmen übrig.
Den kann ich dann ja an die Wand hängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrmZ (17. Mai 2020)

alles zusammen geschraubt und soweit schon ganz glücklich damit.
die gelben clickies hab ich weggelassen
und sattelstütze such ich noch was schöneres als die zoom


----------



## Ste_Ba (17. Mai 2020)

Alte GT Rahmen sind einfach zeitlos schön ... das Gelb muss man mögen, aber ein gelungener Aufbau ist das definitiv.


----------



## Ste_Ba (17. Mai 2020)

Mein Rahmen ist neuer, hat aber noch GT Charakter und mit dem Aufbau bin ich auch zufrieden. Alles neu bis auf Sattelklemme und Steuersatzkappe. Lack, Decals und Spec von heute. Mein wendiges "Trail"od.


----------



## DrmZ (17. Mai 2020)

Ste_Ba schrieb:


> Alte GT Rahmen sind einfach zeitlos schön ... das Gelb muss man mögen, aber ein gelungener Aufbau ist das definitiv.



Danke, find ich auch. Ein GT erkennt man halt auf den ersten Blick, das schaffen sonst nicht viele Marken.
Ich bin früher viel BMX gefahren und da war GT auch schon cool.
Das hat sicher auch meine Geschmack geprägt - also polierte Rahmen mit buntem Sattel, Zügen und Griffen.
Ne Zeit lang auch noch mit bunten Reifen


----------



## petersq0n (18. Mai 2020)

Mein Force


----------



## tomasius (19. Mai 2020)

Schon wieder ein Rückfall!
Bei NOS GT Teilen zucke ich noch immer. Heute dann spontan zugeschlagen. 
Gabel neu, Rest vom Rad sehr schön erhalten. Rahmen ohne Chips, Decals ohne Schrammen.
Grüße Tom


----------



## boboflo (19. Mai 2020)

Hi,

ich bin seit knapp einer Woche auch endlich ein GT-Besitzer 

Bei mir ist es das GT Avalanche Sport 27,5 geworden und das wollte ich euch auch mal zeigen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (19. Mai 2020)

@tomasius was ist das denn?


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Mai 2020)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> @tomasius was ist das denn?


Würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## tofu1000 (19. Mai 2020)

Ich kaufe ein "A" und versuche zu lösen!

Ein 98er Karakoram?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benshaak (19. Mai 2020)

Steht doch da leute... Ein GT Avalance das aber keine ähnlichkeit mit seinem Vorfahren hat


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (20. Mai 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe ein "A" und versuche zu lösen!
> 
> Ein 98er Karakoram?


Auch meine Vermutung, Reynolds lässt ja auf '98/'99 schließen, schwarz auf eben dieses Karakoram. Bei den Decals war ich mir nicht sicher.


----------



## tomasius (20. Mai 2020)

Genau, ein Karakoram von 98.
Eine kurze Runde bevor es zerlegt wird. 
















Es schreit förmlich nach Umbau. Originalgabel rein, Rostlack drüber und Holzkiste vorne montieren.

Grüße Tom


----------



## divergent! (21. Mai 2020)

ich hab mir auch spontan eins zugelegt.


----------



## To_Blade (22. Mai 2020)

> >Es schreit förmlich nach Umbau. Originalgabel rein, Rostlack drüber und Holzkiste vorne montieren.



Grüße Tom<<

Den Schrei hört wohl nicht jeder, aber Hauptsache dir gefällts!
VG To Blade


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (22. Mai 2020)

tomasius schrieb:


> Genau, ein Karakoram von 98.
> Eine kurze Runde bevor es zerlegt wird.
> 
> 
> ...



Argh, Rostlack? 
Ähm, was hat das gekostet und kann man es davor retten? Eigentlich genau das, was ich zuletzt gesucht habe.


----------



## tomasius (22. Mai 2020)

Leute, kleiner Scherz! 
Natürlich bleibt das nearly NOS Rahmenset so. ?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (22. Mai 2020)

Ich bin neidisch! Das wäre ein würdiger Ersatz für mein gebrochenes 97er.

Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## tofu1000 (22. Mai 2020)

? NOSmasius hat wieder zugeschlagen! Schönes Rad. Und mit der Originalgabel kommt es auch nicht mehr so "hochhackig" daher...

Und was wird das jetzt?! Just another cafe racer? Oder was stilechtes fürs Treffen im September? ?



tomasius schrieb:


> Leute, kleiner Scherz!
> Natürlich bleibt das nearly NOS Rahmenset so. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LeFrankdrien (23. Mai 2020)

Also ich fand das Roste-Teil schon mal richtig geil. Aber zwei davon braucht man nun wirklich nicht. 

Was mir grad wieder auffällt:

der *HINTERRADSTÄNDER*....gäb es da CAD Daten, damit man das mal lassern lassen könnte? Kanten wär bei uns im Betrieb auch kein Thema....



tomasius schrieb:


> Leute, kleiner Scherz! Natürlich bleibt das nearly NOS Rahmenset so. ?


----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Und was wird das jetzt?! Just another cafe racer? Oder was stilechtes fürs Treffen im September?



Plan A: keine alten GT's mehr kaufen
Plan B: keine neuen GT's mehr kaufen
Plan C: an Plan A und Plan B halten
Plan D: Rahmen als Basis für ein Reiserad
Plan E: Zweckmäßig aufbauen und als Zugpferd für den Kinderanhänger
Plan F: einfach schön aufbauen und bei schönem Wetter die Berge hier suchen. Dabei natürlich Zwischenstopps einlegen und Kaffee und Kuchen genießen.
Plan G: einfach schön aufbauen und bei schönem Wetter die Berge hier suchen. Dabei natürlich Zwischenstopps einlegen und Kaffee genießen.
Plan H: einfach schön aufbauen und bei schönem Wetter die Berge hier suchen. Dabei natürlich Zwischenstopps einlegen und ein Bierchen genießen.

Es wird also auf Plan F-H hinauslaufen.?

Wobei mich Plan D ja auch reizen würde.















peru73 schrieb:


> Also ich fand das Roste-Teil schon mal richtig geil. Aber zwei davon braucht man nun wirklich nicht.



Und das erfüllt seine Zwecke voll und ganz! - Siehe Plan E.



peru73 schrieb:


> der *HINTERRADSTÄNDER*....gäb es da CAD Daten, damit man das mal lassern lassen könnte? Kanten wär bei uns im Betrieb auch kein Thema....



Schicke mir einfach mal eine PM mit deiner Mailadresse.

GT Treffen im September: Bei mir wird das nichts. Es sei denn, ich finde vorher noch ein NOS Outpost mit einer schönen Altus/Alivio Gruppe. ?

Stay safe & crazy!
Tom


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. Mai 2020)




----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2020)

Das war auch ein Plan!



tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> welches Karakoram hatte denn das Groovetube, ein Schaltauge und Cantisockel?


Es ist ein 93er Karakoram Elite



tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Und wie hast Du das mit dem Rost hinbekommen?


Originallack angeschliffen, dann grundiert, anschließend mit Rostlack gestrichen und mit Aktivator besprüht. Nach einer Woche dann Schriftzüge mit Schablone angebracht und mehrere Schichten Klarlak (matt) drüber.


----------



## tomasius (24. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht zu schade, aber das im Rostgewand... ?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. Mai 2020)

Es wurde vor kurzem "Joker" genannt. Soweit hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, bzw. war mir damals die Batman-Welt völlig fremd.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (24. Mai 2020)

Das 93er Blacklight Karakoram ist auch viiieeel zu schade für Rostlack.

Das schwarze Outpost macht derbe Spaß - ich denke, dass es für sowas sogar besser geeignet ist, denn die Gabel schaut komfortabler aus als die Bologna


----------



## stephank1301 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

auch bei mir mal wieder ein Update:

Nachdem die Storm HC in 203mm Thermisch am Anschlag war, nun das Update auf MDR-P mit 220mm:





Bin schon gespannt wie sich diese Scheibe schlägt. ?


----------



## schimanski (27. Mai 2020)

Einen  Wunsch erfüllt. Rahmen aktuell aufgebaut.


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Mai 2020)

schimanski schrieb:


> Einen  Wunsch erfüllt. Rahmen aktuell aufgebaut.Anhang anzeigen 1052355


Anderen Vorbau bitte.


----------



## Onegear (27. Mai 2020)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> auch bei mir mal wieder ein Update:
> 
> ...



Ich frag mich gerade, wie man in einem CC-Bike wie deinem Zaskar eine 200mm Bremsscheibe thermisch ans Limit bringt...
Ist die Magura Gabel überhaupt für 220mm freigegeben? Verdreht sich das nicht beim Bremsen ohne Steckachse? Da bekommst ja fast nen Lenkimpuls aufs VR beim Bremsen


----------



## schimanski (28. Mai 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Anderen Vorbau bitte.


schon bestellt!


----------



## To_Blade (28. Mai 2020)

Update: 
wie angekündigt habe ich die Manitou Skareb ins Backwoods gesteckt
und damit ist jetzt eigentlich erst mal alles gemacht, aber ein paar XT-Shifter 
könnten schon noch

Schon recht viel was sich seit dem Gebrauchtkauf geändert hat


----------



## toastet (28. Mai 2020)




----------



## stephank1301 (28. Mai 2020)

Onegear schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade, wie man in einem CC-Bike wie deinem Zaskar eine 200mm Bremsscheibe thermisch ans Limit bringt...
> Ist die Magura Gabel überhaupt für 220mm freigegeben? Verdreht sich das nicht beim Bremsen ohne Steckachse? Da bekommst ja fast nen Lenkimpuls aufs VR beim Bremsen



Wer später Bremst fährt länger schnell! 
Fading, Druckpunkt der wandert und Farbe der Scheibe spricht dafür.

Die MD100SL ist bis 210mm und einem Gewicht bis 130 Kg freigegeben, da ich bei meinem Gewicht drunter liege habe ich es an Umfang für die Scheibe drauf gelegt......

Wie es sich fahren lässt kann ich aktuell noch nicht sagen, da komme ich aber am Wochenende dazu und kann gerne Berichten wie es sich verhält und ob es "überhaupt" hält.


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Mai 2020)

Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZHL98 (29. Mai 2020)

Cosmic Sunrise 
Für mich das schönste Zaskar


----------



## tomasius (3. Juni 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Ich konnte es einfach nicht lassen.


Ich auch nicht! Besitze schon länger den Lidl Montageständer. 



tomasius schrieb:


> Plan A: keine alten GT's mehr kaufen
> Plan B: keine neuen GT's mehr kaufen
> Plan C: an Plan A und Plan B halten
> Plan D: Rahmen als Basis für ein Reiserad
> ...



Nun kann ich mich also auch dem Plan D widmen.





Und wieder musste ich zuschlagen. Dank Barzahlung gab es noch einen kleinen Rabatt.  ?

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Juni 2020)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht! Besitze schon länger den Lidl Montageständer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Triturbo (4. Juni 2020)

GT Reiserad funktioniert super, wie hier in Schaffhausen und danach noch 650km durch Italien.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Juni 2020)

Triturbo schrieb:


> GT Reiserad funktioniert super, wie hier in Schaffhausen und danach noch 650km durch Italien.


Bei mir geht es Mitte Juni die komplette Moldau entlang


----------



## Triturbo (4. Juni 2020)

Da wünsche ich sehr viel Spaß! Ist sicher eine tolle Tour  Sowas würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## stephank1301 (5. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Scheibe / Bremse nun eingefahren und kann berichten, die Gabel und Schnellspanner halten. ?

Etwas mehr Bremsleistung, die Dosierbarkeit der Bremse fühlt sich aber erheblich besser an.

Da ich aber auf der letzten Tour gemerkt habe dass das Ansprechverhalten der Gabel seit Wechsel auf den 27.5 LRS deutlich leidet,
stelle ich mein Set-Up auf eine Fox 32 Float Fit CTD Kashima 27.5 mit 120mm um,
bei der Gelegenheit ersetzte ich auch die Schnellspanner durch eine Steckachse.



Ich hoffe dass ich den „Mehr“-Federweg und das höhere Einbaumaß durch das Set-Up der Gabel etwas komprimieren kann….


----------



## neuroncrust (12. Juni 2020)

Das letzte Hardtail im Stall. Ein Avalanche 4.0 von 2013, umgebaut zum Stadtrenner. Hat eine neue Gabel bekommen, ne schicke Manitou. Die Seriengabel von Suntour war ne Frechheit, jetzt ist alles so, wie es muss.


----------



## Davidbelize (19. Juni 2020)

Unterwegs ins Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (21. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist es in meinen Augen fast perfekt. Nur noch diese Macke im Lack ausbessern und fertig. - Immer wieder ärgerlich wenn der Vorbesitzer beim jahrelangen Hin- und Herscheiben in der Garage unaufmerksam war.  





























Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Juni 2020)

tomasius schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1069577
> 
> Jetzt ist es in meinen Augen fast perfekt. Nur noch diese Macke im Lack ausbessern und fertig. - Immer wieder ärgerlich wenn der Vorbesitzer beim jahrelangen Hin- und Herscheiben in der Garage unaufmerksam war.
> 
> ...


Der Vorbau is ja glossy und shiny in einem.


----------



## tomasius (21. Juni 2020)

Ja, ich hatte noch Restbestände Autosol in der Werkstatt. 
Und so wollte ich ihn dann doch nicht montieren. 





Grüße nach Berlin
Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Juni 2020)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ja, ich hatte noch Restbestände Autosol in der Werkstatt.
> Und so wollte ich ihn dann doch nicht montieren.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1069588
> ...


Und wie hast du die Klappe bearbeitet?


----------



## tomasius (21. Juni 2020)

Drano, 800er Schleifpapier, Polieren, gute Musik, Geduld...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (21. Juni 2020)

Auf den Rahmen bin ich echt neidisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (22. Juni 2020)

Sehr schick das Karakoram, der Aufbau könnte fast von mir sein 

Der Quasi-Neuzustand ist krass...


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Juni 2020)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Auf den Rahmen bin ich echt neidisch.


Gibt genau diesen gerade bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## To_Blade (23. Juni 2020)

Hübsch geworden


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (23. Juni 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Gibt genau diesen gerade bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


Tatsächlich, aber ich muss mich beherrschen.


----------



## stephank1301 (25. Juni 2020)

Endlich für meine Frau ein Zaskar Rahmen in Größe "S" gefunden, was noch nach was Aussieht.
An einem GT Zaskar Carbon Rahmen in Größe  S hält Sie dennoch fest! 
Falls jemand einen hat, gerne melden!?  

Hier noch im Aufbau ein Zaskar Pro von 2011.....



Und wiegt wesentlich viel weniger als der Avalanche Rahmen....


----------



## PeterHi (25. Juni 2020)

Nicht so perfekt aber vor der Eisdiele siehts ganz gut aus..


----------



## To_Blade (1. Juli 2020)

New kid on the block  ?

More to come


----------



## stephank1301 (1. Juli 2020)

Erstes Problem gelöst. 
Tapered Schaft ausgepresst, Polyamid Adapter samt 1 1/8 Zoll Alu-Schaft eingepresst:




Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die Steckachsen-Adapter auch noch wahr werden, dann wird montiert und gefahren!


----------



## tofu1000 (2. Juli 2020)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Erstes Problem gelöst.
> Tapered Schaft ausgepresst, Polyamid Adapter samt 1 1/8 Zoll Alu-Schaft eingepresst:
> Anhang anzeigen 1075446
> 
> Jetzt hoffe ich nur, dass die Steckachsen-Adapter auch noch wahr werden, dann wird montiert und gefahren!



Aus purer Neugier: Wie hast du das genau bewerkstelligt?

@tomasius : Kannst du mal ne Fuhrparkaktualisierung erstellen? Bei dir scheint sich ja in letzter Zeit so einiges angesammelt zu haben! ?


----------



## PeterHi (2. Juli 2020)

Adapter aus Polyamid (Kunststoff) ?
Wann ist das ausgeschlagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (3. Juli 2020)

Ich habe es von einer Firma machen lassen.
Für solche Arbeiten fehlt mir das nötige Know How, da lasse ich lieber die Profis ran.

Ich lasse mir jetzt noch eine Gabel-Konus Adapter drehen, damit die Kräfte auch auf die Gabelbrücke wirken und nicht auf den Kunststoff-Adapter.

@PeterHi: Momentan ist nichts ausgeschlagen.


----------



## To_Blade (5. Juli 2020)

Hallo, wie schon kurz angerissen, hat diese Woche ein klassisches 90er Karakoram den 
Weg zu mir gefunden.
Nun habe ich es von Gepäckträger und Schutzblechen befreit und grob gereinigt.
(Der fürchterliche Ständer kommt natürlich auch weg!)




Mein erste Idee war es zu Singlespeeder zu strippen






Wo ich aber nun die tollen Deore DX Parts sehe, überlege ich den klassischen 
Aufbau beizubehalten und es techn. wieder fit zu machen.
Für Ideen und Inspirationen bin ich dankbar!
PS: Reifen, Griffe und ein paar erste Parts sind schon unterwegs.


----------



## ceo (6. Juli 2020)

To_Blade schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1077632
> Mein erste Idee war es zu Singlespeeder zu strippen


au shit, ähh (ich meine) das wäre jammerschade


To_Blade schrieb:


> Für Ideen und Inspirationen bin ich dankbar!


bitteschööön (das ist meins und ich liebe es  )


----------



## stephank1301 (6. Juli 2020)

So, hier mal der erste "Wurf" vom Zassi einer Stolzen Besitzerin  


Umrüstung auf 3x10 XTR ist teilweise schon geordert, Tubolito Turbo S kommen spätestens im Winter.
Über Schwarze Kettenblätter denken "wir" noch nach.

Happy Wife = Happy Life


----------



## To_Blade (7. Juli 2020)

au shit, ähh (ich meine) das wäre jammerschade

bitteschööön (das ist meins und ich liebe es  )

Jaja, den Blickwinkel kann ich von Tag zu Tag besser verstehen! 
Heute kommt erst einmal das Paket mit Reifen, Griffen und Kleinkram.
Wie es scheint hat irgendwer mal ´ne Biopace-Kurbel drangeschraubt?! 
Damit muss ich mich auch noch anfreunden. 

Fatal ist nur, wenn das Kara so bleibt, bauch ich noch ein Bike für den Singlespeed-Umbau


----------



## stephank1301 (9. Juli 2020)

Die angefertigten Gabel-Konus Adapter passen.
Habe sie mit Absicht mit einem Innen Durchmesser von 28.6 drehen lassen und habe einen händisch, Oldschool, mit der Feile angepasst.




Sieht soweit gut aus, liegt auch alles Plan auf, leider lassen die Steckachsen-Adapter weiter auf sich warten.

Sollte jemand das gleiche Projekt haben, dass er einen 1.5 Zoll Gabelschaft gegen einen 1 1/8 Zoll Gabelschaft tauschen möchte, ich habe noch 2 Sonderanfertigungen als Gabelkonus-Adapter hier. 
Maße:
Innendurchmesser: 28.6 mm
Aussendurchmesser: 48 mm
Bauhöhe: 1.5mm
Material: Edelstahl
Wenn Interesse besteht, bitte kurze PN an mich.


----------



## walu123 (11. Juli 2020)

Stelle euch hier mein neues GT Avalanche vor.
GT all terra
Deore LX
Mavic 221
Magura Blue Evolution
Rock Shox Magnesium 21

Die Gabel ist leider defekt, sprich sackt zusammen. Kann man da was retten? Wenn jemand Erfahrung hat, gerne Infos...

Gruss Walu



Vielleicht kann jemand was dazu sagen! Ist durch Zufall in meinen Stall gekommen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (14. Juli 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Gibt genau diesen gerade bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen.


Nun ist es doch so gut wie meines - ein Mitforist hat es heute dankeswerterweise abgeholt - wohl noch sehr gut in Schuss. Wird komplett der Teile entledigt und für mich "klassisch" mit 1x10 Antrieb, kurzem Vorbau und breitem Lenker aufgebaut. Ein Leben ohne Karadingsbums ist möglich, aber sinnlos oder so.


----------



## PeterHi (14. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß, falscher Thread...aber wenn noch jemand ein GT Talera zum Basteln sucht...

GT Talera 26 Zoll Mountainbike Vintage, 40 €
Gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen gefunden. Wie findest du das?


https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/gt-talera-26-zoll-mountainbike-vintage/1456558116-217-3150?utm_source=sharesheet&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=socialbuttons&utm_content


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SevenMountains (15. Juli 2020)

Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem GT Damen Rad oder Rahmen z.B, GT Talera, bitte einfach anschreiben, wenn einer was hat.


----------



## PeterHi (15. Juli 2020)

SevenMountains schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auf der Suche nach einem GT Damen Rad oder Rahmen z.B, GT Talera, bitte einfach anschreiben, wenn einer was hat.


Dann schau doch mal in die von mir gepostete Anzeige...ein Talera was zwar Zuwendung braucht...aber mit 40 € fürs komplette Rad auch günstig...


----------



## Kruko (15. Juli 2020)

Könnt ihr hier mal das spamen  sein lassen! Das ist eine Galerie, dafür gibt es den Verkaufsthread, einen Suche-Thread und die Privatnachrichten.

Damit mal wieder ein Bild reinkommt.

GT Zaskar LE 1996


----------



## stephank1301 (19. Juli 2020)

Mehrere Touren gemacht, die Sonderanfertigung hält.


----------



## Timbo030 (31. Juli 2020)

Noch kein ganzes GT (und wird es wohl auch nie ganz werden...) und noch absolut in der Entstehungsphase...
das Thema des Aufbaus:
„Neuland mit Retro am Horizont“
Hier die erste Steckprobe.
das Rad soll alles vereinen, was ich als Classic-Liebhaber noch nie erfahren habe:
GT Titan, 29er, 1x12, SRAM, Lefty, <9kg...
Schauen wir mal, ob es wird...


----------



## Triturbo (1. August 2020)

Crazy Projekt aber klingt ganz cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edeard (3. August 2020)

Schöne Räder


----------



## pago79 (9. August 2020)

Jetzt nach knapp einem Jahr ist das Force, bis auf ein paar Sachen, so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe...
Gewicht ist jetzt laut meiner Waage unter 14kg.


----------



## Hans777 (11. August 2020)

Kürzlich fertig geworden, nach 15 Jahren


----------



## Timbo030 (11. August 2020)

So, das Projekt „Neuland mit Retro am Horizont“ aka „alles, was ich noch nicht kannte“ ist abgeschlossen....finishing ausgenommen.... Die <9kg wurden leider um 400 gr. überschritten, aber völlig Wurscht!!!! Ich muss sagen, die neuen Zeiten haben Ihre Vorteile....bin nun auch im Heute angekommen


----------



## Timbo030 (12. August 2020)

Hans777 schrieb:


> Kürzlich fertig geworden, nach 15 Jahren



Simply Wunderschön! ??


----------



## ceo (12. August 2020)

nicht meins, aber ich hab's im auftrag aufgebaut und den rahmen bereitgestellt (und ewig poliert) – ein gt edge von '98 

da das rotschwarze fizik vento bicolor bartape leider nicht rechts und links ist  (rückabwicklung nervt ohne mail und telefonsupport), gab es nun dieses als vorab-notlösung.
vielen dank an @McBaren fürs drehen der passgenauen spacer 
die körbchen sind wieder ab, die schliffen leider am vorderrad.


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2020)

An sich net schlecht...die weißen Anbauteile und Nokons sind mit Absicht dran???

Die passen imho nicht zum Gesamtbild des Aufbaus. Und die Nokons sehen von vorne echt übel aus. Die schönen Bögen eines Zuges sind doch das gute an den Wäscheleinen...

Das gäbe es aus meiner Sicht noch Luft nach oben.

Aber ansonsten schicker Aufbau!!!


----------



## ceo (12. August 2020)

peru73 schrieb:


> An sich net schlecht...die weißen Anbauteile und Nokons sind mit Absicht dran???


ja, wegen der weißen decals.


peru73 schrieb:


> Und die Nokons sehen von vorne echt übel aus. Die schönen Bögen eines Zuges sind doch das gute an den Wäscheleinen...


finde ich auch ärgerlich. funktioniert aber sehr gut. hab schon x mal versucht, das zu richten, aber die schieben sich immer wieder so hin.

am coolsten ist aber das der bremszug im oberrohr verläuft   (und im triangle erst rauskommt)


----------



## LeFrankdrien (12. August 2020)

Das ist irgendwie die Crux an den Dingern...wenn die nur nen Ticken zu lang sind, dann wellen die sich häufig. Deswegen hatte ich die dann auch nach dem Test am ZRX nie wieder verbaut. Und von der Funktion und Druckfestigkeit sind die billigen Elvedes Züge zumindest am ZRX mit Cantis sogar besser gewesen. 

Mir gefällt so ein Youngtimer wieder bedeutend besser als das moderne, vollintegrierte Zeug. Schrauberfreundlich, solide und funktionell. Da kann man bestimmt Spaß haben mit dem Forrädle.


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. August 2020)

1990 GT Arette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (18. August 2020)




----------



## LeFrankdrien (22. August 2020)

Servus,

da es bei uns ja grad Shietwetter hat, hab ich mich endlich mal aufgerafft, die neuen Teile an Force Carbon zu schrauben und die Bremsen mal zu entlüften...obwohl die SRAM G2 sowie alle anderen SRAM Bremsen mit dieser Optik nie Freunde werden...

Neuer Vorbau in identischer Länge...Newmen...





Neuer Lenker in identischer Länge..Vector Carbon..





Da mir die klobige Optik des Vorbaus sowieso nie gefallen hat, war es endlich Zeit für nen Umbau. Nebeneffekt:

gewaltige, wahnwitzige 145 g konnten mit der neuen Kombo eingespart werden.

VG
peru


----------



## LupilusX (12. September 2020)

Moin 

GT LTS Modell 97, wurde von mir im Herbst 96 aufgebaut:
Syncros Titan Innenlager bzw Ti Sattelstütze, Specialized Ti Vorbau, Selle Flite Ti Sattel (aus 1991), Hope Ti Naben & C2 Bremsen (185mm vorne, 155hinten), Marzocchi Bomber Z1... 
Mit 520ér Pedalen nun bei 13,6kg


----------



## Davidbelize (21. September 2020)

Meine Stadtschlampe wurde geklaut, also musste eine Neue her.
Der Nachbarsjunge (9 Jahre) durfte sich, aus den  Teilen die ich über hatte, aussuchen was er wollte.
Hat großen Spaß gemacht die Nummer.
Hier mein neuer BERLIN Frankenstein.


----------



## GTchen (21. September 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Meine Stadtschlampe wurde geklaut, also musste eine Neue ...


Ich fürchte nur, mit der Ausstattung wird auch die "Neue" nicht lange in Deinem Besitz bleiben...


----------



## Benshaak (21. September 2020)

Zu scharf für ne schlampe und zu schön für frankenstein


----------



## 531c (21. September 2020)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Meine Stadtschlampe wurde geklaut, also musste eine Neue her.


Aber hoffentlich nicht die hier:




oder?

Das ist ja auch gar keine Stadtschlampe, sondern eine Schönheit. Aber ich meine sie letztens gesehen zu haben. Auf e*** Kleinanzeigen.


----------



## Davidbelize (21. September 2020)

531c schrieb:


> Aber hoffentlich nicht die hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komme aus der Gastronomie und Corona hat mich dazu gezwungen. 
Konnte aber Abgewendet werden die Nummer. 
Gott sei es gedankt.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (22. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (23. September 2020)

Die Sättel haben einen anderen Gelb-Ton, ich find`s trotzdem Cool:


----------



## To_Blade (6. Oktober 2020)

Kleine Erinnerung an die "kurze-Hosen-T-Shirt-Zeit"


----------



## Benshaak (8. Oktober 2020)

Ja das waren schöne Zeiten🤗


----------



## tomasius (13. Oktober 2020)

Darf man das hier auch zeigen? Es fehlt ja ein GT MTB Kinder-Thread...





Neulack, Teile ersetzen, fertig ist das sein erstes GT kid competition series.

Tom


----------



## tripletschiee (15. Oktober 2020)

Hier ist mein gutes altes LTS. 
Eines der ersten, die damals über den Teich geschifft wurden (von Brucks U.S. Bikes)!
Baujahr 1995 (also MJ 1994, wenn man das bei der ersten Serie so überhaupt sagen kann).
Es hat noch die rechtwinklig angeschweißten Canti-Sockel hinten, so daß man keine V-Brake montieren kann. Selbst den Brakebooster für die Magura mußte ich etwas verbiegen.
Fährt sich immer noch so geil, wie damals den Tremalzo runter! 



.



Jetzt etwas upgegradet mit einer Psylo, nicht ganz zeitgemäß, aber die Judy DH (ja, die Rote), ist schlicht nicht mehr fahrbar mit ihren ollen Elastomeren!


----------



## notsofast59 (21. Oktober 2020)

An einem verregneten Morgen auch von mir ne kleine Erinnerung an die kurze Hose/T-Shirt Zeit! Mein 94er Backwoods mit kleinen Upgrades. Ich fahre es sehr gerne. 🙂👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (21. Oktober 2020)

GTs mit Spins sind einfach wunderschön.


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Oktober 2020)

moitrich schrieb:


> GTs mit Spins sind einfach wunderschön.



Da schließe ich mich an = Wunderschöner Aufbau!


----------



## stephank1301 (21. Oktober 2020)

Nachdem der G-One tatsächlich Probleme bezüglich Bremsen und Grip bekam, bin ich gerade andere Reifen an Testen:




Aktuell habe ich den Schwalbe Marathon Almotion in 27.5x2.15 montiert und an der oberen hinteren Strebe noch ca. 1-1.5 mm platzt, was ich aufgrund der 26 Zoll Rahmengeometrie nicht erwartet hätte.

Falls jemand eine Idee hat, welcher Reifen vielleicht noch in Frage kommen würde für den Straßeneinsatz bin ich offen.

Dieser Reifen hat auf den ersten Ausfahrten schon mal gezeigt, dass er mehr Grip als der G-One besitzt.

P.S.: Über die Reflex-Streifen muss ich nochmal drüber..... das Durchschimmern geht gar nicht...


----------



## SCM (22. Oktober 2020)

*Rahmen:* GT Zaskar LE 1994
*Gabel:* Manitou 4 / AC Brücke / Speed Springs / Titanschrauben
*Steuersatz:* Chris King
*Laufräder:* Spin Wheels / Critical Racing Spannachsen
*Reifen:* IRC Mythos XC
*Kurbeln:* XTR M910 / Syncros Crank-O-Matics
*Pedale:* PD-M747
*Schaltung:* XTR M910 / Controltech Schaltröllchen / SRP Schaltwerksbolzen / ja, die Kette ist golden! 
*Bremsen:* Magura HS22 / Stahlflex / Titanschrauben
*Cockpit:* Syncros Cattlehead / Answer Hyperlite / ATI
*Sattel & Stütze:* Syncros Titan / Selle Italia Flite / Titanklemme

Und wenn man schon über zwei Jahre an dem Projekt gesessen hat, kann man auch noch kurz ne halbe Stunde in Fotos investieren. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Benshaak (23. Oktober 2020)

Was für ein Anblick! 😍😍😍


----------



## Triturbo (27. Oktober 2020)

Richtig richtig gut


----------



## cyclery.de (6. November 2020)

Endlich wieder ein Gravelbike, nachdem ich mein 2020er Grade Carbon Pro nachfragebedingt in der Saison verkaufen musste. Basis ist hier das 2021er Carbon Pro, verfeinert um einige Carbonparts von ZIPP. Gewicht konnte mit diesen um 800g auf 8,40kg gesenkt werden. Jungfernfahrt ist dann fürs Wochenende geplant.


----------



## versus (6. November 2020)

SCM schrieb:


>



 hatte ich ja auch mal. mit spins und hs33 aber nochmal toller!


----------



## Davidbelize (28. November 2020)

Neues Familienmitglied...


----------



## Ultrajochen (28. November 2020)

Gestern gekauft und abgeholt. Ich war doch über den guten Zustand für ein Fahrrad von 98 überrascht. Teile sind allem Anschein nach auch Original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To_Blade (17. Dezember 2020)

"Mist" schon wieder eins "zugelaufen": Kara Nr.2 frisch aus dem Kofferraum. 
More to come.


----------



## tomasius (23. Dezember 2020)

Okay, das gehört ja eigentlich in den Fake Thread.
Das 20“ Zaskar Kid, äh Stomper, nimmt Formen an.











Sieht doch nun etwas hübscher aus, oder?


----------



## Space_Lord (26. Dezember 2020)

GT Reiserad


----------



## Space_Lord (26. Dezember 2020)

GT Reiserad - ein Traum in blau


----------



## tofu1000 (27. Dezember 2020)

Space_Lord schrieb:


> GT Reiserad - ein Traum in blau


Mindestens bei den Zügen musst du aber nochmal bei, so du dir unterwegs nicht noch ein Lasso bauen willst. 😉


----------



## Jinpster (27. Dezember 2020)

Nach langer Abwesenheit hier im Forum, dem Verkauf von 2 GT und Aufbauten diverser anderer Modelle konnte ich kurz vor Weihnachten nicht nein sagen.
Zum 20 Jährigen im Jahr 2020 für 20,- € auf Kleinanzeigen geschossen.
Sollte das 2000 er Timberline sein, heute 3h am Tretlager gehangen, leider ohne Erfolg, mal schauen was dieses morgen nach einem Rost off Bad sagt. Ansonsten guter Zustand.


----------



## Eljot80 (30. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
hier mein 96er Bravado, vor kurzem zugelaufen und überarbeitet und noch nicht ganz fertig, hätte noch gerne neue Skinwalls, aber derzeit in 26 schwierig zu bekommen. Den Antrieb hab ich nach einigem Überlegen nun doch auf 9-fach umgebaut, da die 8-fach Kassette doch ziemlich verschlissen war und ich die Teile da hatte.
Fährt sich sehr fein, finde ich. Mit Lenker und Vorbau experimentiere ich noch ein bisschen, der Brooks Sattel ist bequem, wird aber wohl noch getauscht. Bei den Reifen ist auch einiges technisch weitergegangen, merkt man erst, wenn man wieder mal alte fährt...
Liebe Grüße, Tom


----------



## ikonaut (30. Dezember 2020)

Ging mitsamt seiner neuen Wohnung zum 1.10. an meinen Sohn:





und er wird vom Geher/BVGler zum Radler.


----------



## Benshaak (30. Dezember 2020)

Hoffe er weiß zu wertschätzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldesruh (30. Dezember 2020)

53er Kettenblatt??


----------



## Kruko (31. Dezember 2020)

Na dann mal viel Spaß mit dem Wasserrohr. So wie ich das Ausfallende erkenne, ist es kein GT.
@Raze du kennst dich ja mit diesem Modell besser aus


----------



## tofu1000 (31. Dezember 2020)

ikonaut schrieb:


> Ging mitsamt seiner neuen Wohnung zum 1.10. an meinen Sohn:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1178486
> 
> und er wird vom Geher/BVGler zum Radler.


Der Schritt auf der Leiter der „Fortbewegungsevolution“ ist definitiv der schönste! 😉 Aber bist du sicher dass es sich um ein echtes GT Xizang handelt und nicht um einen seit Jahren kursierenden, vermeintlich russischen Nachbau?


----------



## ikonaut (31. Dezember 2020)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Der Schritt auf der Leiter der „Fortbewegungsevolution“ ist definitiv der schönste! 😉 Aber bist du sicher dass es sich um ein echtes GT Xizang handelt und nicht um einen seit Jahren kursierenden, vermeintlich russischen Nachbau?





tofu1000 schrieb:


> Der Schritt auf der Leiter der „Fortbewegungsevolution“ ist definitiv der schönste! 😉 Aber bist du sicher dass es sich um ein echtes GT Xizang handelt und nicht um einen seit Jahren kursierenden, vermeintlich russischen Nachbau?


nein, aber ist mir egal (und meinem People auch)


----------



## ikonaut (1. Januar 2021)

Waldesruh schrieb:


> 53er Kettenblatt??


yep


----------



## ikonaut (1. Januar 2021)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Der Schritt auf der Leiter der „Fortbewegungsevolution“ ist definitiv der schönste! 😉 Aber bist du sicher dass es sich um ein echtes GT Xizang handelt und nicht um einen seit Jahren kursierenden, vermeintlich russischen Nachbau?


Das letzte(o) war nicht so seins, das vorletzte(u) war nach 2 Monaten umverteilt und der Arbeitsweg nie länger als 5km einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lousa (2. Januar 2021)

Vieles "falsch", aber ich lerne - dank diesem Forum - gern dazu (richtige Decals hab ich zumindest mal am identisch nachgekauften Rahmen in 19 Zoll ).

Täglich im Einsatz und fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## Davidbelize (2. Januar 2021)

Lousa schrieb:


> Vieles "falsch", aber ich lerne - dank diesem Forum - gern dazu (richtige Decals hab ich zumindest mal am identisch nachgekauften Rahmen in 19 Zoll ).
> 
> Täglich im Einsatz und fährt sich traumhaft.


Schön und ich bin froh das ich nicht der Einzige bin mit Riser an nem Zaskar.


----------



## Kruko (2. Januar 2021)

Endlich wieder mal ein GT in der Galerie. Und falsch ist an deinem Rad grundsätzlich nichts. Es muss dir gefallen.


----------



## moitrich (2. Januar 2021)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Schön und ich bin froh das ich nicht der Einzige bin mit Riser an nem Zaskar.


Dann sind wir schon zu dritt.


----------



## ikonaut (6. Januar 2021)

Weiss die GT Gemeinde, was das für ein Fabrikat sein könnte. Die MAVIC Aufkleber sind mMn Schnulli.
(Titanrahmen mit Carbongabel, 571, 90er Jahre, RH 49)


----------



## 531c (7. Januar 2021)

Könnte alles mögliche sein. Triple Triangle Designs gibt es ja gerade bei 'kleineren' Rahmenbauern häufig.
Von der Geo her würde ich ja auf Triathlon tippen. Sind das da hinten FlaHa Anlötteile am Sitzrohr?


----------



## ikonaut (7. Januar 2021)

Ja 571er Triathlon und ja, sind FlaHa Ösen.


----------



## Davidbelize (9. Januar 2021)

Now with more Kore.


----------



## ZHL98 (9. Januar 2021)

Für die Sattelstütze würde ich meinen Körper verkaufen.


----------



## versus (9. Januar 2021)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Now with more Kore. Anhang anzeigen 1184772Anhang anzeigen 1184776Anhang anzeigen 1184779


hübsch! nur der dh-bügel am riser stört. dürfte auch nicht nötig sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (12. Januar 2021)

So, nach langem stillen Mitlesen hier, möchte ich Euch mein neues Schätzchen nicht vorenthalten. 😁
Angesteckt von einem Kollegen begann im Oktober letzten Jahres die Suche nach "Retromtbs" auf Kleinanzeigen. Was ich als Glücksgriff bezeichnen würde, ist ein GT Tequesta in der Farbe Black Light. Die Farbe hat es mir besonders angetan. Da schaue ich auch gern drüber hinweg, dass er eine Größe zu klein ist. Naja, sitzt man eben sportlicher 😚









Nach vielen größeren und kleineren Umbauten ist das der aktuelle Stand: 





Derzeit wird es gern als Pendlerrad und für mittellange Touren benutzt. Aber, da ich positiv von den Fahreigenschaften überrascht wurde  (geht bergauf wie ein Blitz und in der Ebene kann man gern mal 28kmh über einen längeren Zeitraum rollen), denke ich, dass ich es für kommende Radreisen nutzen möchte. Gewicht liegt derzeit bei knapp unter 12kg. Das Rad will einfach Meter machen und mit starr/starr macht das sogar im Gelände spaß. Hätte ich als Fully- und Hardtailfahrer niemals gedacht!

Parts:
Antrieb: Shimano STX/XT 3x7
Bremsen: Shimano LX
Räder: Shimano XT Naben auf Ritchey Comp Felgen 
Reifen: Continental Raceking 26x 2,2 
Lenker: Ritchey Pro 
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Pedalen: RFR flat


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (12. Januar 2021)

Sieht doch genau passend aus von der Größe - bei der nächsten Größe würde die Sattelstütze doch schon sehr weit drin stecken.

Das Blacklight ist wirklich sehr schön, konkurriert bei mir mir Inferno um den den Platz der Lieblingsfarbe bei den GTs.


----------



## TigersClaw (13. Januar 2021)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder etwas von mir:








Es handelt sich um ein GT Aggressor, welches ich vor über 10 Jahren hier im GT Forum gekauft habe. Der Aufbau sollte preisslich im Rahmen bleiben. Der neue Besitzer ist sehr glücklich mit dem Bike:


----------



## UmF.DiRtRidEr (13. Januar 2021)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Sieht doch genau passend aus von der Größe - bei der nächsten Größe würde die Sattelstütze doch schon sehr weit drin stecken.
> 
> Das Blacklight ist wirklich sehr schön, konkurriert bei mir mir Inferno um den den Platz der Lieblingsfarbe bei den GTs.


Ja, es fährt sich durch den hohen sattel sehr vortriebsorientiert. Und auf Platz drei der Farben liegt Tequilasunrise 😀


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (13. Januar 2021)

UmF.DiRtRidEr schrieb:


> Ja, es fährt sich durch den hohen sattel sehr vortriebsorientiert. Und auf Platz drei der Farben liegt Tequilasunrise 😀


Die Größe, die Du da hast (18") war für Leute in meiner Größe, also so ca. 1.80m+ und 85cm Schrittlänge. Wenn ich das richtig abschätze, bist Du eher der 1.70m nahe, oder? Ich fahre bei GT 20" und habe einen ähnlichen Stützenauszug - mir sind ja eher MTBs unverständlich, die vorn so unerträglich hoch sind (woran ja im Endeffekt solch teuflisches Federvieh schuld ist).

TS mag ich gar nicht. Dann lieber noch das Nightsky.


----------



## GT-Sassy (22. Januar 2021)

Habe mein Ruckus reanimiert, mal sehen ob ich damit dieses Jahr in die Bikeparks darf (nicht wegen des Bikes, sondern wegen Corona)


----------



## versus (1. Februar 2021)

das ruckus fully hatte ich fast vergessen. macht sich sicher gut auf der ladefläche 👍
mit sattelstütze und dämpfer kann es so keine probleme geben? sieht knapp aus.


----------



## GT-Sassy (1. Februar 2021)

Nee, das passt. Auf den Bild ist der Sattel soweit runter das ich mich frei bewegen kann👍


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Februar 2021)

ZHL98 schrieb:


> Für die Sattelstütze würde ich meinen Körper verkaufen.




Anfang Januar bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen für 55€ abgeschossen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZHL98 (19. Februar 2021)

Das nenn ich mal Glück...
Die Stütze würde meinem Zaskar auch verdammt gut stehen. 
Ich hab die leider bloß in Silber.


----------



## Davidbelize (20. Februar 2021)

Endlich wird's schön. 
Grunewald Berlin


----------



## FahrradFidel (20. Februar 2021)

Bin gerade dabei, mein 1990er GT Zaskar aufzubauen.


----------



## To_Blade (22. Februar 2021)

To_Blade schrieb:


> "Mist" schon wieder eins "zugelaufen": Kara Nr.2 frisch aus dem Kofferraum.
> More to come.Anhang anzeigen 1170184


Hallo,
nachdem ich nun wieder im freien schrauben und fahren kann habe ich meine Kara2 mal etwas(!) aufgehübscht und gereinigt.





Allerdings bin ich trotz reiflicher Überlegungen im Winter nicht wirklich weiter, was aus dem Bike werden soll: auf der einen Seite möchte ich einen leichten Singlespeeder  und andersherum entdecke ich gerade ein Faible für klassische Aufbauten. In jedem Fall werden Sattel, Shifter und Kurbel noch gertauscht.

Trotz einer Nummer zu klein fährt sich auch dieses Karakoram genial, zumindest bis mit gestern ein überambitionierter Nachwuchsbiker mit seinem Pucky Rad ins Vorderrad gerauscht ist. 
Nun ist zentrieren angesagt.

Greetz!


----------



## tomasius (23. Februar 2021)

Ein sehr schönes Karakoram! Sofern es wieder zurückgebaut werden kann, ist doch alles möglich.

Auch mir ist wieder ein frisches Karakoram zugelaufen. Dank an RoadRider! 
Wegen der Delle im Oberrohr ist es die ideale Basis für ein neues Lockdown-Projekt.  - Hoffentlich das letzte, bezogen auf den Lockdown! 
Beim Stöbern bin ich vor einiger Zeit auf dieses schöne Ibis Mojo gestoßen und dachte sofort: Hier fehlt nur noch das Triple Triangle Design!












						Is it a Gravel Bike? Andy’s Drop Bar 8-Speed 1996 Ibis Mojo – John Watson
					

"Gravel bikes are just XC bikes from the 1990s." "What is this, a 90s XC bike?" "Everything old is new again!" Read any "gravel" bike review here and you'll see some version of one of these statements in the comments section. People love to say that modern gravel bikes are just mountain bikes...




					theradavist.com
				





Außerdem war mir ein kleiner 18" Ableger von diesem hier zu langweilig!  






Also Rahmen anschleifen, Delle und Chainsuck spachten, drei Dosen Schwarzmetallic besorgen.
Laufradsatz wird ein XT737 mit Alesa Xplorer mit 1,5" Panaracer Pasela , XT737 Schaltwerk, 38erDirect Mount Kurbel, GT Droptune RS Lenker, V-Brakes Avid, o.ä.


















Tom


----------



## GTchen (23. Februar 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Auch mir ist wieder ein frisches Karakoram zugelaufen......


Hey Tom, ist ja schon fast ein Aufbaufaden. Ähnliche Idee hatte ich auch. Mehr davon......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ultrajochen (23. Februar 2021)

Cool, ich bin nicht der Einzige der gerade ein 98er Karakoram neu aufbaut. Mitte März gehts zum Sandstrahlen. In der Zwischenzeit möchte ich schon mal ein paar Parts umlackieren.


----------



## To_Blade (24. Februar 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ein sehr schönes Karakoram! Sofern es wieder zurückgebaut werden kann, ist doch alles möglich.
> 
> Auch mir ist wieder ein frisches Karakoram zugelaufen. Dank an RoadRider!
> Wegen der Delle im Oberrohr ist es die ideale Basis für ein neues Lockdown-Projekt.  - Hoffentlich das letzte, bezogen auf den Lockdown!
> ...


Hossa!
Sehr gelungener Umbau! Der Lenker wäre zwar nicht meins, doch wir essen ja auch nicht alle immer Pizza. Wohlmöglich taugt mir der Kompromiss mit schaltung hinten auch
Die Dosen-Lackierung sieht absolut gelungen aus. Kommen noch Decals drauf?
Die überlege ich auch zu erneuern. Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit denen aus Ungarn aus der E-Bucht??
Merci


----------



## Ultrajochen (25. Februar 2021)

Moin, ich hab die Aufkleber noch nicht aufgeklebt, machen aber einen guten Eindruck. Weil es mir sonst zu lange gedauert hat, habe ich Ihm den Schriftzug für 98er Karakoram fürs Oberrohr erstellt. Englisch kann er nicht so gut, hat aber trotzdem alles geklappt. Lieferung erfolgt per Express, geht also auch recht fix.


----------



## stephank1301 (25. Februar 2021)

Hier mal wieder etwas Plaste.

Impression eines halb fertigen Rückbau`s:

Vielen und herzlichen Dank an extremoetzi!😎

Da Fox leider kein Umbau-Kit auf 100 mm mehr anbietet, war ich gezwungen andere Wege zu gehen.

Schon Lustig, wenn man das Bike am Ober Rohr in der Mitte hochhebt und es sich nach hinten neigt.





Morgen kommen weitere Teile, dann geht`s weiter...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. Februar 2021)

Hier wartet auch noch ein 98er Karakoram 
Bückebügelbelenkert wird aber wohl das 97er Tequesta. Aber wenn das hier gerade aktuell ist: welches Sattelstützenmaß hat das 98er? Bin da beim Ausmessen immer etwas unsicher mit den Zehnteln.


----------



## Ultrajochen (27. Februar 2021)

Moin,
ich hab mal gemessen:
Sattelstütze Außendurchmesser: 29,51 mm
Sitzrohr-Innendurchmesser: 29,21 mm

Durch die Konstruktion der Befestigung für die Halteschraube der Sattelstütze kann sich das obere Sitzrohr ja noch ein wenig weiten. Die Messung würde ich also mit Vorsicht genießen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. Februar 2021)

Ultrajochen schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hab mal gemessen:
> Sattelstütze Außendurchmesser: 29,51 mm
> Sitzrohr-Innendurchmesser: 29,21 mm
> ...


Danke Dir! Hast Du die Werte vertauscht? Die Stütze kann ja nicht dicker sein als der Innendurchmesser. Schätze mal, dass 29.2mm das Stützenmaß ist.


----------



## Ultrajochen (27. Februar 2021)

Ne, das ist ja das was ich meine.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. Februar 2021)

Jetzt stehe ich noch mehr aufm Schlauch - wie passt da ne Stütze mit 29.51mm rein?


----------



## Ultrajochen (27. Februar 2021)

Ok, ich hab nochmal genau geschaut und nochmal kurz mit Schmirgelpapier etwaigen Dreck entfernt. 
Jetzt kommt ich auf 29,62 mm. (Fun Fact: man kann das Bild drehen und der Schieber zeigt trotzdem 29,62 an  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (27. Februar 2021)

Ich messe morgen  auch mal nach! Meine, dass es 27,2mm sind.

Mir ist jetzt noch ein GT über den Weg gelaufen.
Aber was ist es nur? Bei GT BMX bin ich raus. Irgendein Box Series? Wer weiß mehr?








Danke und Grüße

Tom 👍


----------



## FahrradFidel (27. Februar 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich messe morgen  auch mal nach! Meine, dass es 27,2mm sind.
> 
> Mir ist jetzt noch ein GT über den Weg gelaufen.
> Aber was ist es nur? Bei GT BMX bin ich raus. Irgendein Box Series? Wer weiß mehr?
> ...


Keine Ahnung was es genau ist, aber es hat auf jeden Fall was... Sieht cool aus


----------



## Lousa (28. Februar 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Ich messe morgen  auch mal nach! Meine, dass es 27,2mm sind.
> 
> Mir ist jetzt noch ein GT über den Weg gelaufen.
> Aber was ist es nur? Bei GT BMX bin ich raus. Irgendein Box Series? Wer weiß mehr?
> ...



Schau mal nach "GT Speed Series XL" ca. 1998 oder 1999, da solltest Du etwas finden, hoffentlich.


----------



## tomasius (4. März 2021)

Ultrajochen schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab nochmal genau geschaut und nochmal kurz mit Schmirgelpapier etwaigen Dreck entfernt.
> Jetzt kommt ich auf 29,62 mm.


Meine beiden Karakoram haben 29,6er Stützen drin.
Heute sind die Skinwalls gekommen. 







Nun warte ich auf Kurbel, V-Brakes und Bremshebel. Microshift muss ich auch noch besorgen und eine Paul Schelle.
Tom


----------



## Onegear (5. März 2021)

Vee Tire


tomasius schrieb:


> Meine beiden Karakoram haben 29,6er Stützen drin.
> Heute sind die Skinwalls gekommen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1220765
> Anhang anzeigen 1220766
> ...



Sind das Vee Tire Mission 2,1" ?! 

Die hab ich fürs Anniversary Zaskar auch bestellt und wenn ich sie so montiert sehe bei dir, war das eine gute Entscheidung


----------



## tomasius (5. März 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Sind das Vee Tire Mission 2,1" ?!


 Ja, sind es. Sie sind recht leicht und optisch finde ich die auch ganz okay. - Für einen zweiten Laufradsatz suche ich aber seit Ewigkeiten noch Cult Vans Waffle in Skinwall.

Tom


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (5. März 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Meine beiden Karakoram haben 29,6er Stützen drin.


Danke! Dann wird da mal eine mal bestellt.


----------



## nicknack75 (8. März 2021)

93er Zaskar


----------



## stephank1301 (8. März 2021)

Man muss ja Bike`s nicht immer „klassisch“ aufbauen.

Aber das ist wohl eher etwas für die Ecke „vergewaltigt“!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrmZ (8. März 2021)

Wäre normalerweise auch nicht mein Geschmack.
Aber ich find die Votec Gabel passt irgenwie sogar zu dem großen Rahmen.
Was für eine Rahmenhöhe ist das? 21"?
Die Decals sehen etwas billig aus leider.


----------



## nicknack75 (8. März 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Man muss ja Bike`s nicht immer „klassisch“ aufbauen.
> 
> Aber das ist wohl eher etwas für die Ecke „vergewaltigt“!?


Bei meinem 96er blau eloxiertem Zaskar LE mit schwarzer Votec-Gabel und klassischer Alivio-Kurbel mache ich es besser - versprochen.


----------



## stephank1301 (8. März 2021)

nicknack75 schrieb:


> Bei meinem 96er blau eloxiertem Zaskar LE mit schwarzer Votec-Gabel und klassischer Alivio-Kurbel mache ich es besser - versprochen.



Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.

Ich finde nur dass eine Doppelbrücken Gabel an einem Hardtail generell etwas "komisch" aussieht.
Auch wenn die Gabel in diesem Fall farblich passt.


----------



## nicknack75 (8. März 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen.
> 
> Ich finde nur dass eine Doppelbrücken Gabel an einem Hardtail generell etwas "komisch" aussieht.
> Auch wenn die Gabel in diesem Fall farblich passt.


War nicht persönlich genommen. Ich hatte den Rahmen mit einer schwarzen Votec gekauft, sie hatte aber für mich (1,93) zu kleine Vorbaufinger. Da die Vorbaufinger alleine gebraucht um die 80 kosten und wir nirgends eine Anleitung gefunden haben wie man den Steuersatz ausbaut (wollte das Ding nicht gleich zerstören), habe ich eine wenig gebrauchte blaue Votec mit Riserlenker und langen Fingern bekommen. Zusammen mit den dicken Reifen und der dicken LX Kurbel sieht das in echt gar nicht so übel aus. Dass man damit keinen GT Zaskar Wettbewerb gewinnt ist mir schon klar aber das war auch nicht die Absicht. Ich finde die Votec Doppelbrücken generell schön, daher kommt die schwarze auch auf das blaue Zaskar.
Es fährt sich übrigens richtig angenehm. Ist übrigens ein 20 Zoll Rahmen, soweit ich informiert bin war das 93 der größte Rahmen.


----------



## tomasius (8. März 2021)

Nicht mein GT, aber dennoch ein schöner Umbau!  





Hier der Bericht zum Bike:








						Reader's Rig: Felicien’s 1992 GT Avalanche
					

Our Reader's Rig of the week comes from Félicien Goguey in Geneva, Switzerland, who shares the 1992 GT Avalanche he resurrected as a black metal all-rounder. Learn more about Félicien and his GT restoration project here...




					bikepacking.com
				




Tom


----------



## cantileverfan (12. März 2021)

Habe ein Zaskar Bj. Jan 1991 wieder zum Leben erweckt. 
Nein nicht alles Time-correct oder OEM, habe viel verbaut von dem was ich noch hatte...




s entdecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cantileverfan (12. März 2021)

Ach ja, die Suche nach einem Cble-crosser hat mich genervt, so gehts auch (BMX-Style).
LG Jonathan


----------



## cantileverfan (12. März 2021)

Ja und ein Manko, bzw. eine Reparatur hinter sich hat der Rahmen auch, ihr werdet `s entdecken...


----------



## FahrradFidel (12. März 2021)

cantileverfan schrieb:


> Ach ja, die Suche nach einem Cble-crosser hat mich genervt, so gehts auch (BMX-Style).
> LG JonathanAnhang anzeigen 1226103


Schönes Teil! Bin auch gerade dabei, bei mir sind nur die Bremssockel irgendwann umgeschweißt worden, daher hab ich jetzt hinten Cantis...
Cablecrosser war tatsächlich ein Problem, habe aber einen bekommen


----------



## stephank1301 (16. März 2021)

Wieder etwas dazu gelernt.

Sattelstrebe ist nicht gleich Sattelstrebe….

Also gleich noch den richtigen Adapter Bestellt.

Nachdem der Richtey WCS Sattel in Schwarz meiner Frau so gut gefiel, hat dieser seinen Platz jetzt an Ihrem Zaskar gefunden.

Ich habe mir noch eine KMC X10 SL DLC in Schwarz geordert, denke das wird gut passen.

Bilder gibt’s wenn das Wetter wieder mitmacht…


----------



## FahrradFidel (21. März 2021)

Mal der Aufbaustatus meines Zaskars aus 1990. Reifen wechsel ich denke ich noch gegen Panaracer, sollten die irgendwann mal ankommen..
Ansonsten hangel ich mich von Problem zu Problem, da es tatsächlich mein erstes Bike ist, dass ich komplett aufbaue.


----------



## stephank1301 (25. März 2021)

Ich war gestern auch mal wieder unterwegs. Ich denke ich habe den Status "Final Cut" erreicht:


----------



## Davidbelize (25. März 2021)

Fan?   Eindeutig


----------



## stephank1301 (25. März 2021)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> Fan?   Eindeutig Anhang anzeigen 1235489


Und meine Frau hält mich für verrückt, dabei habe ich selbst nur ein Bike!


----------



## Triturbo (25. März 2021)

Wie, du hast nur ein Bike? Ich mache mir sorgen


----------



## stephank1301 (25. März 2021)

Ja, ich habe nur ein Bike, macht aber nix! 😉

Denn, das eine was ich habe, hege und pflege ich wie mein Augapfel und, ich habe meine Frau ebenfalls mit dem GT Virus infiziert. 

Also alles Gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zhr33 (27. März 2021)

Wollte auch mal mein GT zeigen


----------



## stephank1301 (28. März 2021)

Nach der dritten Ausfahrt bin ich vom finalen Entwurf Überzeugt.
Hier habe ich mal meine 3 Jährige Experimentiere-Phase Dokumentiert: 






						Mein (Langer) Weg zum Traum Zaskar
					

Ich habe mich mal darangesetzt, meinen Weg zum Traum Zaskar zu Dokumentieren.  Da ich hier festgestellt habe, dass ich nicht der einzige GT Verrückte Mensch bin, habe ich mir gedacht, so können andere vielleicht von meinen Erfahrungen auch etwas profitieren. :)  Hätte ich gewusst oder geahnt...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Wesentliche Teile:
Rock Shox SID Team 100mm
Reynolds XC 27.5 Carbon
Magura MT 7 Raceline, Storm SL VR 180mm, HR 160mm
1 x 10 Shimano XTR Schaltwerk / Schalthebel in Kombination mit SRAM XG 1080 Kasette, KMC X10 SL DLC Kette & SRAM SlickWire Pro Schaltzug
Race Face Next SL Kurbel
Ritchey WCS Carbon Sattel, Sattelstütze, Vorbau & Lenker
Schwalbe Extralight Schläuche, Schwalbe G-One 27.5 x 2.0 Faltreifen.
Gewicht laut Waage: 7.89 KG.


----------



## neuroncrust (29. März 2021)

Hat lang gedauert, aber pünktlich zum Frühling ist es endlich fertig.

STS von 1996 oder 1997.

Wenn jemand das Jahr genau bestimmen kann, bitte gern 👍

Die Eckdaten: Umbau auf Einfach-Kurbel, Kettenführung Paul, Laufräder Mavic Crossride. Dämpfer überholt, Gabel ebenso, Gabelkrone schwarz lackiert.

Schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen und ist soooo sexy 🥰😜


----------



## stephank1301 (29. März 2021)

Beim Baujahr kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber sehr Schick!


----------



## neuroncrust (29. März 2021)

Danke gleichfalls - bei deinem Zaskar gefallen mir nur die hellwandigen Reifen nicht so sehr, den Rest find ich perfekt 

Der Rahmen (in rot-schwarz) steht auch noch auf meiner Liste 😉


----------



## stephank1301 (29. März 2021)

Der steht in der Größe S auch noch auf meiner Liste, aber leider sind die sehr schwer zu finden.


----------



## neuroncrust (29. März 2021)

Jo, meine Größe wäre M, aber der Rahmen ist nie so recht günstig. War das STS auch nicht, aber das musste jetzt nach all den Jahren des Sehnens einfach sein 😉


----------



## toastet (29. März 2021)

96 gab es noch kein STS, 98 schon die DS mit geschwungenem Sitzrohr, bleibt also nur 97


----------



## esp262 (29. März 2021)

Müsste sts 2 von 97 sein?
meiner ist ähnlich auch original gleicher Dämpfer gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (29. März 2021)

Check, danke 😊


----------



## neuroncrust (29. März 2021)

@ esp262: Was ist denn das für ein Dämpfer, den du da jetzt drin hast? Ich frage, weil meiner vielleicht irgendwann mal ausgetauscht werden muss. So ganz frisch ist er nicht mehr...


----------



## esp262 (29. März 2021)

X Fusion 02prime

schau in mein Tread  sind schon einige Infos drin


----------



## neuroncrust (29. März 2021)

Ah cool, danke


----------



## Plumps18 (29. März 2021)

Moin,

ich habe mein altes GT Arrowhead '99 auch komplett überarbeitet... Allerdings scheitere ich grade mit einer sauberen Kettenlinie.
Hier meine Thread dazu:





						Kettenlinie verschoben mit XT Kurbel
					

Moin,  ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und steinig mich nicht gleich.  Ich habe mir mein altes GT Arrowhead von 1999 mit einigen Ersatzteile von nem Bekannten ordentlich aufgewertet. Allerdings scheitere ich grade an der XT Kurbel M750 und der verschoben Kettenlinie. Mit der alten Kurbel 3 fach...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, wenn ich fertig bin schmeiß ich auch nen paar Bilder rein...

Vielen Dank schon mal!!


----------



## neuroncrust (29. März 2021)

Ich kann da leider nicht helfen. Hab schon vier Räder von dreifach auf einfach umgerüstet (alle hier im Show-Thread). 

Einmal brauchte ich ein neues Innenlager mit längerer Achse, aber abgesehen davon war es immer nur alte Kurbel ab, neue drauf, feddich... Hatte offenbar Glück...

Viel Erfolg  👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (29. März 2021)

Welche Kurbel war denn drin mit der es gepasst hat?


----------



## Plumps18 (29. März 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel war denn drin mit der es gepasst hat?


Das ist die original Kurbel. Steht leider nix drauf.... 😐

CT93 170 er​


----------



## stephank1301 (29. März 2021)

Hast Du mal gemessen, wieviel Abstand zwischen Vierkant Außenwand und Innen Anschlag liegt?
Beim Auto nennt man das Einpresstiefe.....
Aber da muss der Unterschied liegen, denke ich..


----------



## Plumps18 (29. März 2021)

Ich weiß, was du meinst. Das M750 scheint ne geringer Einpresstiefe zu haben. :-( Son mist. Genau messen kann ich das leider nicht. Aber wenn ich den Zollstock drüber legen beim alten ist die Einpresstriefe negativ mit ca. 2 mm und beim neuen postiv mit 1mm.

Super, Ursache gefunden. Welches Innenlager benötige ich das Arrowhead 99 Model?


----------



## stephank1301 (29. März 2021)

Da kann ich Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen....


----------



## nicknack75 (30. März 2021)




----------



## Triturbo (30. März 2021)

Zhr33 schrieb:


> Wollte auch mal mein GT zeigen



Habe ich auch vor ein paar Wochen erworben, in kleiner


----------



## FahrradFidel (30. März 2021)

So, mein Zaskar ist fertig. Nur noch Schaltung einstellen, Züge kürzen und evtl nochmal die Kette prüfen, da ich fürchte sie ein paar Glieder zu kurz gemacht zu haben. 

Es war mein erstes MTB, dass ich komplett selbst aufgebaut habe, daher verzeiht mir vielleicht so ein paar Detailfehler.
Bei den Bremsen möchte ich auf lange Sicht vielleicht nochmal nach schwarzen Maguras aus den Jahren gucken. Da musste hier leider eine Sonderlösung her, da der Vorbesitzer scheinbar die hinteren Sockel hat umschweißen lassen.

Reifen werden wahrscheinlich noch ersetzt, wenn ich denn mal zu normalen Preisen an Panaracer dran komme.


----------



## GTchen (30. März 2021)

FahrradFidel schrieb:


> ... eine Sonderlösung her, da der Vorbesitzer scheinbar die hinteren Sockel hat umschweißen lassen.


Das glaube ich kaum. 

Du kannst eher davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein frühes Zaskar mit U-Brake Hinterbau handelt. Schau mal die Rahmen-Nr. an, daraus kannst Du das Baujahr ableiten, dann hast Du Gewissheit. Da passen die Maguras nur mit einem Adapter dran. Die sind sehr rar und werden mittlerweile "in Gold aufgewogen"....
Bau Dir lieger eine schwarze U-Brake dran. Die Seilzugumlenkung hast Du ja am Sitzrohr (diese schwarze Schelle). Die U-Brake kommt, vernünftig eingestellt mit guten Belägen, an die Magura ran.


----------



## FahrradFidel (30. März 2021)

GTchen schrieb:


> Das glaube ich kaum.
> 
> Du kannst eher davon ausgehen, dass es sich um ein frühes Zaskar mit U-Brake Hinterbau handelt. Schau mal die Rahmen-Nr. an, daraus kannst Du das Baujahr ableiten, dann hast Du Gewissheit. Da passen die Maguras nur mit einem Adapter dran. Die sind sehr rar und werden mittlerweile "in Gold aufgewogen"....
> Bau Dir lieger eine schwarze U-Brake dran. Die Seilzugumlenkung hast Du ja am Sitzrohr (diese schwarze Schelle). Die U-Brake kommt, vernünftig eingestellt mit guten Belägen, an die Magura ran.


Nene das ist es ja.. Das zaskar ist Baujahr September 90. Da hatten die U Brake Sockel. Bei meinem sind die Sockel aber auf der Position von Canti Sockeln angeschweißt. UBrake passt also nicht, da die Sockel viel zu tief sitzen.
Das ist echt gut gemacht worden, man sieht es kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (31. März 2021)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Hat lang gedauert, aber pünktlich zum Frühling ist es endlich fertig.
> 
> STS von 1996 oder 1997.
> 
> ...


Die ersten 4 Zahlen der Rahmennummer sagen alles.


----------



## viducce (1. April 2021)

Neues Projekt, 20" Zaskar mit gesammelten Teilen aufbauen... weiterhin vorhanden

XTR 952 Kurbel, 952 / 900 Schaltungen,  Syncros 140mm Vorbau, XT SPD evtl. Singlespeed mit SRAM 

Force Kurbel?

Disc und V Bremse geht scheinbar garnicht, macht scheinbar niemand...

Dann vielleicht doch meine alte Judy XC...oder Starrgabel, welche passen?

Bin auf eure Vorschlage gespannt...


----------



## stephank1301 (1. April 2021)

Schönes Projekt!   
Es gibt schon welche, die Vorne Disc und hinten V-Brake fahren, warum nicht!?


----------



## esp262 (1. April 2021)

Vorne Disc hinten Magura 
War toll


----------



## FahrradFidel (1. April 2021)

viducce schrieb:


> Neues Projekt, 20" Zaskar mit gesammelten Teilen aufbauen... weiterhin vorhanden
> 
> XTR 952 Kurbel, 952 / 900 Schaltungen,  Syncros 140mm Vorbau, XT SPD evtl. Singlespeed mit SRAM
> 
> ...



Würde vielleicht mal bei den alten Maguras gucken, dann wäre es auf jeden Fall einheitlich


----------



## Jinpster (3. April 2021)

Heute endlich mal Zeit für die erste Ausfahrt und Fotos gefunden. Es fährt sich traumhaft.


----------



## FahrradFidel (3. April 2021)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Heute endlich mal Zeit für die erste Ausfahrt und Fotos gefunden. Es fährt sich traumhaft.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1242045Anhang anzeigen 1242047


Schickes Teil, passt zusammen


----------



## grunzchicken (7. April 2021)

Hallo GT- Fans!

Ich habe mir im letzten Herbst meine Jugendliebe für die triste Winter-/Coronazeit wieder zugelegt.
1997 habe ich mir den Rahmen neu gekauft( Mit 16 Jahren, 16 Zoll) und mir ein Trailbike nach Vorbild Hans No Way Ray aufgebaut. Die Lehre kam und das Biken wurde komplett durch das Autofahren u.ä. ersetzt.
Das ich dieses Rad damals verkauft habe hat sich als großer Fehler herausgestellt, zusätzlich wurde es dem neuen Besitzer einen Tag nach Kauf gestohlen. :-(
Nun ist der Rahmen in Zollgröße 20   wieder in meinem Besitz und wird zur Schönwetterfahrt auf Arbeit genutzt. Ich habe das Rad nach meinen Vorstellungen aufgebaut und bin gespannt auf euer Feedback. Allen gute Fahrt und auf baldiges Fahrradwetter.


----------



## esp262 (7. April 2021)

grunzchicken schrieb:


> Hallo GT- Fans!
> 
> Ich habe mir im letzten Herbst meine Jugendliebe für die triste Winter-/Coronazeit wieder zugelegt.
> 1997 habe ich mir den Rahmen neu gekauft( Mit 16 Jahren, 16 Zoll) und mir ein Trailbike nach Vorbild Hans No Way Ray aufgebaut. Die Lehre kam und das Biken wurde komplett durch das Autofahren u.ä. ersetzt.
> ...


16zoll war cooler 
Fahren und tricksen 😊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grunzchicken (7. April 2021)

Ja, das war schon eine tolle Zeit. Als Andenken gab es einige Narben und mehr als ein gebrochenes Innenlager. Den Rahmen habe ich allerdings nie klein bekommen💪👍Nur das Schaltauge ein paar mal.😜


----------



## tomasius (8. April 2021)

Mein Was-auch-immer-GT ist fertig! 👍
















Für eine Paul Schelle und einen Dura Ace Schalthebel war ich zu geizig. 😉 Der Sunrace funktioniert wunderbar. Einfach die Schelle aufgesägt, angepasst und mit Gewebeband zusätzlich fixiert.




Und nach dem kleinen BMX steht hier schon ein fast ungefahrenes 2009 Power Series Pro. - Ärgerlich ist nur, dass es in all den Jahren nicht abgedeckt wurde und völlig zugestaubt ist. Außerdem fehlt hinten ein Speichenreflektor. 😜











Und das andere Karakoram hat nun neue Skinwalls bekommen.




Tom 👍


----------



## Benshaak (8. April 2021)

Dein was immer auch GT sieht schlicht und elegant aus. SUPER


----------



## Road Rider (8. April 2021)

@tomasius  Sehr schön geworden das Rad Sieht irgendwie anders aus, als ich es in Erinnerung hab...viel schneller irgendwie


----------



## FahrradFidel (10. April 2021)

So, nachdem ich noch die Bremsen auf Magura gewechselt und die Panaracer endlich angekommen sind, ist mein allererster Komplettaufbau nun auch fertig. Schöner wären noch schwarze Maguras gewesen, aber ich finde, dass anthrazit macht sich auch nicht so schlecht.

Hoffe es gefällt

Vielleicht muss ich mir mal noch einen einfarbigen Hintergrund für ein paar vernünftige Fotos suchen


----------



## DrmZ (10. April 2021)

Schön schlichter Aufbau. 
Mir gefallen zu Skinwalls meist dunkle Felgen besser, weil sich dann die Skinwall besser abhebt.
Zu den Maguras würden sich vielleicht Mavic Ceramic Felgen anbieten - die haben nen ähnlichen Farbton.
Und Carbon Booster würden den Maguras auch nicht schlecht stehen, oder?
So ein Rad ist ja eh nie wirklich fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FahrradFidel (10. April 2021)

DrmZ schrieb:


> Schön schlichter Aufbau.
> Mir gefallen zu Skinwalls meist dunkle Felgen besser, weil sich dann die Skinwall besser abhebt.
> Zu den Maguras würden sich vielleicht Mavic Ceramic Felgen anbieten - die haben nen ähnlichen Farbton.
> Und Carbon Booster würden den Maguras auch nicht schlecht stehen, oder?
> So ein Rad ist ja eh nie wirklich fertig


Ja, irgendwas is immer... Ceramic Felgen sind immer sone Sache, aber klar, farblich würde es besser passen...das stimmt. Eigentlich hoffe ich bei den Maguras nochmal auf komplett gut erhaltene schwarze... Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat.. Oder bei uns Rad


----------



## DrmZ (10. April 2021)

Ja genau. Ich hab mein Zaskar vor knapp nem Jahr aufgebaut und ändere auch immer noch mal Details.
Das Schrauben und Tunen ist ja der halbe Spaß am Hobby.
Ich finde Zaskars sind dafür ne gute Spielwiese:
Die kann man schlicht und funktional aufbauen aber etwas teurere Tuningteile wirken auch nicht fehl am Platz.
Und dann fahren sie sich auch noch super.


----------



## Benshaak (11. April 2021)

Hat die gleiche Rahmangeometrie wie mein Avalanche. Auch mit den beiden Verstärkungen am Lenkrohr. Sieht man selten


----------



## Walt0or (13. April 2021)

Aufgrund Langeweile in corona zeiten und das ewige leid mit dem Fully zu touren und nicht vorwärts zu kommen hab ich bei kleinanzeigen gestöbert und das für´n Appel und en Ei in der Nachbarschaft entdeckt  Musste feststellen das der Umwerfer Kaputt ist und Rüste jetzt auf bzw. um^^ Sattel würde ich noch tauschen wollen und allgemien bisschen aufhübschen nach und nach.... eure Gt´s Sind der Wahnsinn :-D ich weis das Tempest ist nicht so das beliebteste Modell , allerdings für mich vollkommen ausreichend und ich finde es einfach zu gut um jetzt nochmal was anderes zu jagen.Habt ihr tips was ich novh ändern könnte ? gruß aus mittelhessen


----------



## FahrradFidel (13. April 2021)

Walt0or schrieb:


> Aufgrund Langeweile in corona zeiten und das ewige leid mit dem Fully zu touren und nicht vorwärts zu kommen hab ich bei kleinanzeigen gestöbert und das für´n Appel und en Ei in der Nachbarschaft entdeckt  Musste feststellen das der Umwerfer Kaputt ist und Rüste jetzt auf bzw. um^^ Sattel würde ich noch tauschen wollen und allgemien bisschen aufhübschen nach und nach.... eure Gt´s Sind der Wahnsinn :-D ich weis das Tempest ist nicht so das beliebteste Modell , allerdings für mich vollkommen ausreichend und ich finde es einfach zu gut um jetzt nochmal was anderes zu jagen.Habt ihr tips was ich novh ändern könnte ? gruß aus mittelhessen


Ich persönlich finde die Gabel nich so recht passend und für mich wäre der hohe Vorbau nichts. Da würde ich vielleicht was machen. Vielleicht sieht zu dem Grün silberne Komponenten ganz gut aus.


----------



## DanielGT (14. April 2021)

Moin moin aus Ostfriesland!
Nach langem Warten und Suchen habe ich meinen Jugendtraum wieder gefunden: Ein poliertes GT Avalanche der Ära 95-97!
Der Vorbesitzer hat sehr gut mit dem Wiederaufbau begonnen, leider eine Rahmengröße zu klein, und ich führe sein Werk jetzt fort!
Heutige Amtshandlung: 97 er Rock Shox Judy XC in schwarz. Vielen Dank an Steven, der sie früher seinem 97er RockyMountain Blizzard entnommen hatte!
Ein wenig noch verziert mit den Judy-SL-Teilen Verstellknöpfe, Titan-Bremssockel und Titan-Schaftbolzen mit Verstellknopf.
Dazu ein Brodie-Brake-Booster passend zur Gabel aus schwarzem Magnesium. Vielen Dank hierfür an Joachim!


----------



## Benshaak (14. April 2021)

Walt0or schrieb:


> Aufgrund Langeweile in corona zeiten und das ewige leid mit dem Fully zu touren und nicht vorwärts zu kommen hab ich bei kleinanzeigen gestöbert und das für´n Appel und en Ei in der Nachbarschaft entdeckt  Musste feststellen das der Umwerfer Kaputt ist und Rüste jetzt auf bzw. um^^ Sattel würde ich noch tauschen wollen und allgemien bisschen aufhübschen nach und nach.... eure Gt´s Sind der Wahnsinn :-D ich weis das Tempest ist nicht so das beliebteste Modell , allerdings für mich vollkommen ausreichend und ich finde es einfach zu gut um jetzt nochmal was anderes zu jagen.Habt ihr tips was ich novh ändern könnte ? gruß aus mittelhessen


Der Tempest war mein erstes GT ist ein 7005 er Alurahmen mit günstigen Komponenten gewesen. Meiner meinung nach hat deins schon wesentlich bessere Anbau Teile und damit vergleichbar mit orginalen hochwertigeren Gt's. Es muss sich nicht verstecken. Die Farbe wäre nicht meins und ansonsten gibt es  hier im forum viele Inspirationen.


----------



## Benshaak (14. April 2021)

Bei der Gelegenheit wollte ich mal meine andere liebe vorstellen


----------



## Walt0or (14. April 2021)

FahrradFidel schrieb:


> Ich persönlich finde die Gabel nich so recht passend und für mich wäre der hohe Vorbau nichts. Da würde ich vielleicht was machen. Vielleicht sieht zu dem Grün silberne Komponenten ganz gut aus.


Naja, eine Andere Gabel habe ich nicht , bei dem Vorbau habe ich eventuell an einen Roten Kore gedacht.


Benshaak schrieb:


> Der Tempest war mein erstes GT ist ein 7005 er Alurahmen mit günstigen Komponenten gewesen. Meiner meinung nach hat deins schon wesentlich bessere Anbau Teile und damit vergleichbar mit orginalen hochwertigeren Gt's. Es muss sich nicht verstecken. Die Farbe wäre nicht meins und ansonsten gibt es  hier im forum viele Inspirationen.


Ich weis leider nicht was ursprünglich verbaut war, ich hab es ja so bekommen. Dachte nur für den zwanni machste 0 verkehrt und wenn was gemacht werden muss, kann ich so meine schrauberkünste mal auffrischen. Was defintiv gemacht werden muss ist der umwerfer, der hat spiel. Und die Kette rutscht am großen ritzel drüber egal was ich einstelle. Hab mir jetzt ein Xt Umwerfer und Schaltwerk Besorgt was ich demnächst einbaue. Sattel wollte ich gegen einen schwarz roten GT Sattel tasuchen wenn ich einen finde für passendes Budget und die Griffe ( weis aber nicht welche..) Ich find das grün eigentlich ganz spannend ,ist mal was anderes  Ich plane eine Mamba draus zu machen , grün und giftig ^^


----------



## stephank1301 (15. April 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Moin moin aus Ostfriesland!
> Nach langem Warten und Suchen habe ich meinen Jugendtraum wieder gefunden: Ein poliertes GT Avalanche der Ära 95-97!
> Der Vorbesitzer hat sehr gut mit dem Wiederaufbau begonnen, leider eine Rahmengröße zu klein, und ich führe sein Werk jetzt fort!
> Heutige Amtshandlung: 97 er Rock Shox Judy XC in schwarz. Vielen Dank an Steven, der sie früher seinem 97er RockyMountain Blizzard entnommen hatte!
> ...


Die Ballburned Finished Rahmen sehen auch heute noch einfach nur Geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benshaak (15. April 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Die Ballburned Finished Rahmen sehen auch heute noch einfach nur Geil aus!


Ja  wahr.😍🥰


----------



## stephank1301 (16. April 2021)

Tja, was soll ich sagen, doch wieder etwas fürs Bike gekauft. 😂 

Durch Zufall habe ich die Lösung für mein Fox Federgabel-Problem gefunden.
Eine 2015er Fox 32 Factory, da baue ich die nächste Woche die Gabelbrücke meiner 2014er dran, und dann müsste es passen.


----------



## helmsp (22. April 2021)

Als 80er Kind der en route zur Schule in geliehene MTB-Zeitschriften gestöbert hatte war auch bei mir die Liebe zu Triple Triangle sehr hoch.
Vorletztes Jahr habe ich ein günstiges Rad zum pendeln mit Kind und Kindersitz gebraucht, ergo gleich mein Kindheits-Traum wahr gemacht und mir sowas geholt.

Die Puristen unter euch werden schimpfen aber ich bin ganz glücklich mit dem Rad gewesen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. April 2021)

1a! Ich würde noch ein moderneres Cockpit drauf stecken, sprich kurzer Vorbau und breiter Lenker.


----------



## Benshaak (6. Mai 2021)

Hauptsache du hast DEIN Traum erfüllt.!


----------



## Thorsten112 (7. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

hab dann auch mal mein altes GT aus dem Schuppen gerollt 😊
Ist noch im Aufbau wie man sieht. Frage an die Fachleute hier bin noch auf der Suche nach einer Federsattelstütze wegen meinem Rücken gemessen an der alten Stütze ist das Rohr 26,2mm dazu habe ich leider bis jetzt nichts passendes gefunden. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen.
Gruß aus der Eifel


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (9. Mai 2021)

War der Lack echt nimmer zu retten?
Welcher Jahrgang ist das? Das Decal-Design passt in meinen Augen nicht zu GT.

Such nach ner Stütze 25.4mm und besorg Dir ne Reduzierhülse. 26.2mm wird's nicht geben. Mit ner Thudbuster machste wohl nix falsch.


----------



## Thorsten112 (10. Mai 2021)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> War der Lack echt nimmer zu retten?
> Welcher Jahrgang ist das? Das Decal-Design passt in meinen Augen nicht zu GT.
> 
> Such nach ner Stütze 25.4mm und besorg Dir ne Reduzierhülse. 26.2mm wird's nicht geben. Mit ner Thudbuster machste wohl nix falsch.


Lack war nicht mehr schön
Bj 91

Danke werde dann mal schauen wie es weiter geht. 
mit den Aufklebern schau ich mir nach Fertigstellung nochmals an wenn’s nicht zum Gesamtbild passt mach ich mir neue hab das nötige Equipment für Aufkleber zu plotten.
Gruß


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (10. Mai 2021)

Ein Inferno?  und dann einfach grau  definitiv ein Kontrast. So Frakturzeugs erzeugt bei mir reflexartig Abneigung und die GTs waren ja damals eher buntisch und grafitimäßig beschriftet.

Aber muss ja Dir gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten112 (10. Mai 2021)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ein Inferno?  und dann einfach grau  definitiv ein Kontrast. So Frakturzeugs erzeugt bei mir reflexartig Abneigung und die GTs waren ja damals eher buntisch und grafitimäßig beschriftet.
> 
> Aber muss ja Dir gefallen.


Ist doch nicht einfach grau 🤦‍♂️ 
Ist Oliv grün matt😊


----------



## DanielGT (10. Mai 2021)

Thorsten112 schrieb:


> Ist doch nicht einfach grau 🤦‍♂️
> Ist Oliv grün matt😊


Dann passt die Schrift ja!


----------



## ceo (10. Mai 2021)

geschmack gibt's nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## mallo (10. Mai 2021)

Neuer Rahmen in der Sammlung...


----------



## Summumpro69 (10. Mai 2021)

Schöner Rahmen, was hast du vor damit?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (11. Mai 2021)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Dann passt die Schrift ja!


Wenn's wie ein Wehrmachtspanzer aussehen soll schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (11. Mai 2021)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wenn's wie ein Wehrmachtspanzer aussehen soll schon





tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Wenn's wie ein Wehrmachtspanzer aussehen soll schon.


Bei oliv matt, was könnte da noch passen? Geht irgendwie immer schnell ins Militärische!


----------



## Thorsten112 (11. Mai 2021)

Werd


DanielGT schrieb:


> Bei oliv matt, was könnte da noch passen? Geht irgendwie immer schnell ins Militärische!


Werde mein bestes geben 😊


----------



## mallo (11. Mai 2021)

Summumpro69 schrieb:


> Schöner Rahmen, was hast du vor damit?


Gute Frage... Wallhanger vermutlich. Einfach zu viele Projekte und zu wenig Zeit;-)


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (11. Mai 2021)

Thorsten112 schrieb:


> Werd
> 
> Werde mein bestes geben 😊


Nun, mein Kommentar war ein sarkastischer. Vielleicht verstehe ich aber auch Deine Ironie nicht.
Ich fände es ganz widerlich wenn es was militantes werden soll, ein Wehrmachtspanzer erst recht.

Passt auch nicht zu den Mythen um dauerbekiffte Rahmenbauer bei GT. Ich glaube, die waren eher von der pazifistischen Sorte.


----------



## Summumpro69 (11. Mai 2021)

mallo schrieb:


> Gute Frage... Wallhanger vermutlich. Einfach zu viele Projekte und zu wenig Zeit;-)


Schade🥺 kenn das Problem aber auch, irgendwann geht einen einfach der Platz aus, oder die Frau fängt zu meckern an😅
Trotzdem schöner Rahmen, Glückwunsch


----------



## Splatter666 (12. Mai 2021)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Nun, mein Kommentar war ein sarkastischer. Vielleicht verstehe ich aber auch Deine Ironie nicht.
> Ich fände es ganz widerlich wenn es was militantes werden soll, ein Wehrmachtspanzer erst recht.
> 
> Passt auch nicht zu den Mythen um dauerbekiffte Rahmenbauer bei GT. Ich glaube, die waren eher von der pazifistischen Sorte.


Naja, wimre haben die Hippies früher gerne das alte Grünzeug der Bundeswehr aufgetragen, da würde das also schon passen...
Und die Rahmenbauer bei GT, die diesen Rahmen geschweißt haben waren garantiert nicht bekifft...
Hab noch nie nen Roboter gesehen, der stoned ist


----------



## stephank1301 (12. Mai 2021)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Und die Rahmenbauer bei GT, die diesen Rahmen geschweißt haben waren garantiert nicht bekifft...
> Hab noch nie nen Roboter gesehen, der stoned ist


War glaube ich, eher auf die Zeiten bezogen wo die Rahmen noch Hand-geschweißt wurden.


----------



## DanielGT (16. Mai 2021)

So, kleines Udate:
Schwarze Panaracer Smoke und Dart, Flite mit Kevlar-Ecken, Brodie Magnesium Brake Booster mit Titan Befestigung.
Bin jetzt seeehr glücklich!
Viele Grüße


----------



## stephank1301 (22. Mai 2021)

So, doch noch eine 32er mit 100mm umgebaut, andere Pneus und Scheibe.


----------



## stephank1301 (24. Mai 2021)

Hier mal Bilder vom Zaskar Pro meiner besseren Hälfte:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sledgehammer42 (27. Mai 2021)

Anbei Fotos meiner beiden GT´s


1997 Lightning in Arbeit


1996 Zaskar Fertig


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. Mai 2021)

Für das 97er Lightning in 20" und mit original Bologna Gabel würde ich wohl alle meine anderen GTs hergeben. Sehr schön!


----------



## Summumpro69 (28. Mai 2021)

Hi an alle, bin neu hier im Forum aber ich wollte auch mal mein GT präsentieren


----------



## Summumpro69 (28. Mai 2021)

Hier mal noch ein paar mehr, ich liebe das rot in der Sonne, für mich eine der schönsten Bike Farben.


----------



## stephank1301 (28. Mai 2021)




----------



## Walt0or (5. Juni 2021)

Wollte euch meinen überarbeiteten Hobel nicht vorenthalten 😊✌️ mit der bremsleitung muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen


----------



## Tobstar23 (5. Juni 2021)

Die ersten beiden GT in meinem Haus: 20 Zoll GT Stomper und 26 Zoll GT Palomar für meine Töchter.


----------



## schimanski (6. Juni 2021)

Walt0or schrieb:


> Wollte euch meinen überarbeiteten Hobel nicht vorenthalten 😊✌️ mit der bremsleitung muss ich mir nochmal Gedanken machen


nimm Jagwire Bremsleitungshalter


----------



## Walt0or (7. Juni 2021)

schimanski schrieb:


> nimm Jagwire Bremsleitungshalter


Hab mir sowas ähnliches geholt nicht von jagwire. Soll ja Budget bike bleiben 😊hat 30 Cent gekostet der eine Halter durch die anderen zwei wird die Leitung passen schätze ich, weiß nur nicht ob die Leitung dann reibt 🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stummerwinter (7. Juni 2021)

Für die Classic-Fans erst mal das:






Mein Xizang modern interpretiert, wurde vor ~ 15 Jahre von Leo auf Scheibenbremse umgeschweißt...

Achso, ist ja wg 26" völlig unfahrbar...







Das fährt sich einfach gut...gerade Spitzkehren...Dropper ist noch im Test, darf aber vermutlich bleiben...


----------



## Davidbelize (15. Juni 2021)

*GT und Syncros... *


----------



## stummerwinter (15. Juni 2021)

Ist poxxxgraphisches Material hier nicht unterwagt?


----------



## tomasius (24. Juni 2021)

Nach dem Schwarzen noch ein Weißes. 😉


----------



## DanielGT (24. Juni 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Nach dem Schwarzen noch ein Weißes. 😉
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1297673
> 
> ...


Sehr geil!!!


----------



## tomasius (27. Juni 2021)

Danke! 👍
Und nun mit Decals.
















Brötchen holen macht Spaß damit! 👍
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanuk1 (27. Juni 2021)

Moin Leute,
nach langer Zeit Fully und Fatbike fahren(und null selber schrauben), hier meine bescheidenen Anfänge in der GT Welt. 
Das Terramoto und das rote Zaskar waren mehr oder weniger fertig.Lediglich Pedale,Sättel,Griffe,Züge und Ketten getauscht.Das Silberne (mein erstes) hingegen war ein heruntergekommenes quietschendes und klapperndes in die Ecke gestelltes Stück Elend😁😕Nach vier Tagen polieren schleifen,ölen,fetten,Teile tauschen war ich erst mal zufrieden.
Inzwischen bin ich über die Bilder von Thomas und seinem purple knaller gestolpert und weiß jetzt.Es gibt in Zukunft noch viel zu tun😁

Sollte jemand einen aqua blue oder purple Zaskar Rahmen in 18" loswerden wollen bitte melden😁
Beste Grüße


----------



## To_Blade (29. Juni 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Danke! 👍
> Und nun mit Decals.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1298834
> ...


Sehr coole, moderne Interpretation. Chapeau!


----------



## Ultrajochen (7. Juli 2021)

2006er Zaskar Team. Letzte Woche fertig geworden. Einzig der Flaschenhalter bzw. Schrauben fehlen noch. 
Mit der Befestigung der Bremsleitung bin ich noch recht unglücklich. Für die Jagwire  Stick-On-Halter ist die Leitung einfach zu dünn. Werde mir wohl noch mit (selbstklebenden) Filz oder etwas ähnlichem aushelfen müssen.


----------



## stephank1301 (7. Juli 2021)

Bist Du sicher, dass der Hintere Schaltzug korrekt verlegt wurde!?


----------



## Ultrajochen (7. Juli 2021)

Ich wüsste zumindest nicht, was falsch sein sollte. Schaltung funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## stephank1301 (7. Juli 2021)

Ultrajochen schrieb:


> Ich wüsste zumindest nicht, was falsch sein sollte. Schaltung funktioniert einwandfrei.


Auf dem Rad sitzend, gehört der schaltzug am Oberrohr nicht auf die rechte Seite!?  🤔

P.S.: Wenn man die hintere Leitung am Geber "Verdreht" kann man diese nochmal kürzen oder deren Sitz beeinflussen.


----------



## Ultrajochen (7. Juli 2021)

Achso, da habe ich auch drüber nachgedacht. Ich hab es letztendlich so verlegt, da ich mir erhoffe (einbilde?) das weniger Lack am Steuerrohr abgerieben wird. Habs jetzt keine Studie zu erstellt, aber passt auch so. 
Was meinst du mit "verdreht"?


----------



## stephank1301 (8. Juli 2021)

Ultrajochen schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "verdreht"?


----------



## DanielGT (8. Juli 2021)

stephank1301 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1304483


Das finde ich auch nicht optimal gelöst.
Vielleicht nochmal an anderen Rädern orientieren, wie da beide Führungen gestaltet wurden.


----------



## Hollpacker (8. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
Leitung hin, Leitung her ... das ist ja nur Kosmetik  
Prima Aufbau, gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (9. Juli 2021)

Hollpacker schrieb:


> Leitung hin, Leitung her ... das ist ja nur Kosmetik


Moin,
war von mir nicht als Kritik gedacht sondern eher um Support/ hilfe.....
Ich weiß dass Hydraulik Leitungen beim verlegen ziemlich stur sein können....


----------



## ZXR_Power (9. Juli 2021)

Gerade eben diesen Faden entdeckt. Hier mal Bilder von meinem verflossenem GT LTS in seinem letzten Zustand, bevor es mich letztes Jahr verlassen hat. Das Rad hatte mir über 20 Jahre treue Dienste geleistet.


----------



## schimanski (11. Juli 2021)

erledigt


----------



## GT-Sassy (19. Juli 2021)

Mal wieder Fully fahren


----------



## Hollpacker (19. Juli 2021)

Nice 😎


----------



## Hollpacker (19. Juli 2021)

Mein Projekt ist fertig,
hat mich viel Lebenszeit gekostet.
Recherche und Anschaffung und Montage...


----------



## cleiende (19. Juli 2021)

Also die Zeit hätte auch in einen stimmigeren Aufbau investiert werden können. Aber wenn es Dir gefällt ist es ja gut.


----------



## Ultrajochen (19. Juli 2021)

cleiende schrieb:


> Also die Zeit hätte auch in einen stimmigeren Aufbau investiert werden können. Aber wenn es Dir gefällt ist es ja gut.



Boah, manchmal ist Schweigen halt echt Gold.


----------



## cleiende (19. Juli 2021)

si tacuisses, philosophem manisses.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (19. Juli 2021)

cleiende schrieb:


> Also die Zeit hätte auch in einen stimmigeren Aufbau investiert werden können. Aber wenn es Dir gefällt ist es ja gut.


Jetzt harke ich hier mal nach;
Was stimmt denn mit dem Aufbau nicht?
Es sieht nicht genauso aus wie 100 anderen Zaskars, ist es das was Dich stört?


----------



## Onegear (21. Juli 2021)

Prinzipiell ist es ja nicht so übel ;-)

Was cleiende vermutlich meint, ist die Unruhe, die der Aufbau ein wenig erzeugt:


zwei verschiedenfarbige Außenhüllen
EBH der Gabel scheint etwas zu hoch
Sattelstütze sticht mit anderem Gelbton heraus
Sattel wäre in komplett schwarz wahrscheinlich harmonischer
das Zaskar Decal gehört theoretisch aufs Unterrohr und das GT Decal ist etwas zu klein
der Flaschenhalter ist Geschmackssache  
Aber dem Besitzer muss es letzendlich gefallen! 
Viel Spaß beim Radeln! 🚴‍♂️


----------



## cleiende (21. Juli 2021)

Ganz genau, Danke Dir!


----------



## Hollpacker (21. Juli 2021)

Onegear schrieb:


> Prinzipiell ist es ja nicht so übel ;-)
> 
> Was cleiende vermutlich meint, ist die Unruhe, die der Aufbau ein wenig erzeugt:
> 
> ...


Hallo,

freut mich das Diskussionsbedarf entsteht.

Die Gabel werde ich wohl auf 100 mm ablassen.
Ist mir bei den letzten Ausfahrten aufgefallen, da das Fahrverhalten nicht ideal ist.

Der Rest ist tatsächlich so gewollt ... einfach mal außerhalb der Norm.
Ich habe noch 2 andere GT‘s, welche doch recht brav aufgebaut sind.

Lasse mich gerne inspirieren und verzaubern von den Aufbauten hier im Forum.

Wünsche Allen eine gute Fahrt.


----------



## Davidbelize (5. August 2021)

Da sag mal einer GT wäre keine Droge!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (9. August 2021)

Mal einen Service am Quatrefoil durchgeführt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pago79 (19. August 2021)

Ich habe mir auch mal wieder was zusammen gebastelt.
Als Inspiration dienten die Brian Lopes 4X/DJ Sondermodelle.
Ein time-correct retroaufbau mit ewig lang rumsuchen und massiv Kohle versenken sollte es aber dieses mal nicht werden. Räder die mehr oder weniger nur zum anschauen da sind, hab ich schon mehr als genug. Es soll auch gefahren und gesprungen werden. Denn gerade Sprünge bereiten mir immer noch einiges an schwierigkeiten.
Auf dem kurzen Dienstweg fand so ein fast neuwertiges Avalanche 1.0 aus einer Inzahlungsnahme seinen Weg zu mir.
So kam es bei mir an:




Fix zerlegt, und zu einem Gemenge aus Lagerbestands-/ und Neuteilen verrührt:




Fertig ist mein"ich will endlich springen, manual, bunny-hop, Hinterradversetzen etc. lernen Bike"
















Die ersten Einsätze hat es auch schon hinter sich. Läuft prima, nur der Fahrer muss noch besser werden...


Gruß
Lars


----------



## stephank1301 (22. August 2021)

Das Zaskar meiner Frau, Sie nennt es liebevoll "Schrotti", hat ein Update auf auf 1x10 bekommen.


----------



## To_Blade (23. August 2021)

Mal wieder was aus dem Fuhrpark: die "Hinterwäldler" im grünen.


----------



## SevenMountains (16. September 2021)

Mal was ganz anderes, mal schauen, wer mich alles zerreißt😉🤣🤣


----------



## eddy 1 (16. September 2021)

Find ich gar nicht schlecht
Nur der Vorbau wäre mir zu fett


----------



## SevenMountains (16. September 2021)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> Find ich gar nicht schlecht
> Nur der Vorbau wäre mir zu fett





Das geht auch mit einem vollen, nur vorsichtig Bremsen 😉


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (17. September 2021)

Bei der Speichenanzahl und Einspeichung wahrscheinlich seeehr vorsichtig bremsen....


----------



## epic2006 (17. September 2021)

Fällt für mich in die Kategorie schön aber… 
Mal was anderes als einfach „nur“ ein MTB. Evtl noch Schutz“bleche“ in Holz(optik)?

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## LeFrankdrien (17. September 2021)

Servus!

Ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an und sage: das ist doch ganz chic! 

Nur die Lenker-Vorbau Kombi ziehts a wengla nach unten. 

Das "Bier" lasse ich jetzt mal bei der Bewertung außen vor...

VG
peru


----------



## GT-Sassy (18. September 2021)

Ich wuerde auch einen Schlankeren Vorbau nehmen, ansonsten 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (18. September 2021)

GT-Sassy schrieb:


> Ich wuerde auch einen Schlankeren Vorbau nehmen, ansonsten 👍


Kommt auch immer auf die eventuellen Fahrerinnen an!🙈


----------



## helmsp (17. Oktober 2021)

Alles original bis auf das Modolo Vorbau und Conti GP5000 25mm Reifen (leider geht nicht mehr rein).


----------



## DanielGT (17. Oktober 2021)

93er Karakoram Elite

AMP-Gabel
Selle Italia Sattel
Maxxis DTH Reifen


----------



## cleiende (18. Oktober 2021)

Nur Mut, ich habe meine AMP getauscht nachdem ich eine habe unter dem Fahrer kollabieren sehen.
Gut daß der Bock gefahren wird.


----------



## DanielGT (18. Oktober 2021)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nur Mut, ich habe meine AMP getauscht nachdem ich eine habe unter dem Fahrer kollabieren sehen.
> Gut daß der Bock gefahren wird.


Der Bock ist für Überlandtouren in Ostfriesland vorgesehen.
Kein schweres Gelände, maximal schlechte Radwege und mal 'n Waldweg.
Damit muss die Gabel schon klarkommen.


----------



## Blackspire (20. Oktober 2021)

Neben den GT Klassikern, hier das neueste im Stall. Dämpfer wurde noch gegen einen FOX DPX2 getauscht.


----------



## Peterwegerhoff (23. Oktober 2021)

Bin gerade dabei mir mein erstes GT avalanche aufzubauen. Nur Mal eben zusammengesteckt, jetzt wieder auseinander und die Teile finishen.


----------



## Peterwegerhoff (23. Oktober 2021)

Peterwegerhoff schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei mir mein erstes GT avalanche aufzubauen. Nur Mal eben zusammengesteckt, jetzt wieder auseinander und die Teile finishen.





Peterwegerhoff schrieb:


> Bin gerade dabei mir mein erstes GT avalanche aufzubauen. Nur Mal eben zusammengesteckt, jetzt wieder auseinander und die Teile finishen.


----------



## stephank1301 (23. Oktober 2021)

Dein GT Haust im Keller!?   
Du unmendsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peterwegerhoff (23. Oktober 2021)

Noch sind die Sachen nicht gesäubert und veredelt. Wenn das passiert ist, kommt es ins Wohnzimmer😜


----------



## Blackspire (23. Oktober 2021)

Peterwegerhoff schrieb:


> Noch sind die Sachen nicht gesäubert und veredelt. Wenn das passiert ist, kommt es ins Wohnzimmer😜


… würdest du die Reifen gegen welche mit schwarzer Flanke tauschen wollen?


----------



## Peterwegerhoff (23. Oktober 2021)

Leider nein, hab sie selbst gerade erst bekommen. Sind aber auch nicht mehr die besten muss ich zugeben. Aber mit schwarzer Flanke möchte ich auch noch welche. Oder rote mit schwarzer.


----------



## Peterwegerhoff (24. Oktober 2021)

Hallo, ich hab da noch ne fachmännische Frage in die Runde. Ich möchte eine RooX Kurbel verbauen(einfach), und hinten 8 Fach, welche Achslänge brauche ich? 
Ich danke für euer Fachwissen


----------



## Blackspire (24. Oktober 2021)

Peterwegerhoff schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hab da noch ne fachmännische Frage in die Runde. Ich möchte eine RooX Kurbel verbauen(einfach), und hinten 8 Fach, welche Achslänge brauche ich?
> Ich danke für euer Fachwissen


Grundlegend wäre wichtig ob das KB innen oder außen montiert ist/wird.


----------



## Peterwegerhoff (24. Oktober 2021)

Blackspire schrieb:


> Grundlegend wäre wichtig ob das KB innen oder außen montiert ist/wird.


Das KB ist innen montiert. LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stephank1301 (29. Oktober 2021)

Hab jetzt doch die Decals von den Felgen runter,
Sattel in schwarz folgt


----------



## tomasius (29. Oktober 2021)

Youngtimer & Oldtimer 




Tom 👍


----------



## DanielGT (29. Oktober 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Youngtimer & Oldtimer
> Anhang anzeigen 1363661
> 
> Tom 👍


Mega!!!
Mehr Infos!
Super gemacht!


----------



## tomasius (30. Oktober 2021)

GT Terramoto von 1996. Meins.
BMW 525 Eta von 1983 mit schöner Patina. Vielleicht bald meiner.








Tom 👍


----------



## To_Blade (2. November 2021)

Wo die Tage noch etwas länger waren


----------



## ArneEssenRuhr (27. November 2021)

Mein 1993er Zaskar LE


----------



## cdrider (14. Dezember 2021)

Ich werf auch mal wieder was in die Runde 😉
Türkis und BB sind leider gegangen aber ich denke sie haben ein Gutes Zuhause gefunden.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (22. Dezember 2021)

das heißt jetzt Flatbar-Gravel...hab ich gehört...


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. Dezember 2021)

so, jetzt auch Dropbar-Gravel


----------



## Peterwegerhoff (28. Dezember 2021)

Hallo,
hier mein erster GT Aufbau, was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jinpster (28. Dezember 2021)

Hihi, Weihnachten mal wieder bei Kleinanzeigen zugeschlagen, super Zustand, wurde wahrscheinlich nicht viel bewegt, dafür stand es in der Garage trocken.


----------



## cdrider (28. Dezember 2021)

Schick,schick.Ich würde mich nur zwischen rot und purple entscheiden oder am Besten den Brakebooster gleich weglassen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das es besser ist erstmal die Decals mit dem Rahmen zu paaren und dann den Rest dann sieht man es Stück für Stück. LG


----------



## Jinpster (31. Dezember 2021)

Und da auch dieses gute Stück für wenig Geld gleich um die Ecke angeboten wurde, musste ich zugeschlagen. Leider etwas verbastelt und dabei habe ich schon einiges Geraffel abgebaut. Mal schauen was ich daraus mache, die Gabel muss sicher weichen. Die Judy hat eine Einbauhöhe von 450...aber es schaut nicht mal komisch aus, was mich sehr verwundert. Werde vielleicht mal eine Surly Gabel reinstecken und schauen wie es wirkt.


----------



## Peterwegerhoff (3. Januar 2022)

cdrider schrieb:


> Schick,schick.Ich würde mich nur zwischen rot und purple entscheiden oder am Besten den Brakebooster gleich weglassen. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das es besser ist erstmal die Decals mit dem Rahmen zu paaren und dann den Rest dann sieht man es Stück für Stück. LG


Der brakebooster ist schon an der Gabel gewesen, der kommt auf alle Fälle ab, aber danke für den Input. Hätte auch gerne ne rote Stütze, aber unbezahlbar. Die mattschwarze ist jetzt einer glänzenden gewichen.


----------



## onlyand1 (4. Januar 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> so, jetzt auch Dropbar-Gravel


Hast Du "nur" neue Kurbeln / Kettenblatt verbaut oder auch das Tretlager erneuert?
Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für mein restomod 1994 GT Tequesta. Habe zur Zeit Microshift Advent X mit 1x10 11-48 verbaut, demnächst stelle ich um auf 1x11 Deore 11-50. Meine Kurbeln / Kettenblatt / Tretlager sind noch original Shinamo STX und die Kettenblätter sind total verschlissen. Die STX Kettenblätter sind natürlich nicht für 1x10 oder 1x11 sondern 3x7. Ich finde auch keine 10- oder 11-fach 58mm Lochkreis Kettenblätter, 36 oder 38 . 
Ich habe noch nie eine Kurbel ersetzt. Einige Händler sagen immer erst, "muss angeguckt werden". Wollen also schon für die Schätzung der Arbeit / Komponenten Geld. 

Soll ich selber? Tretlager ist wohl Vierkant und scheint noch ok, kann ich es behalten? Oder besser auch gleich neues Tretlager? Welche Maße müssen Kurbel und Tretlager für mein GT Tequesta 1994 haben? Soweit ich weiß war das Tretlager Maß damals 73mm.


----------



## cdrider (4. Januar 2022)

onlyand1 schrieb:


> Hast Du "nur" neue Kurbeln / Kettenblatt verbaut oder auch das Tretlager erneuert?
> Bin auf der Suche nach einer Lösung für mein restomod 1994 GT Tequesta. Habe zur Zeit Microshift Advent X mit 1x10 11-48 verbaut, demnächst stelle ich um auf 1x11 Deore 11-50. Meine Kurbeln / Kettenblatt / Tretlager sind noch original Shinamo STX und die Kettenblätter sind total verschlissen. Die STX Kettenblätter sind natürlich nicht für 1x10 oder 1x11 sondern 3x7. Ich finde auch keine 10- oder 11-fach 58mm Lochkreis Kettenblätter, 36 oder 38 .
> Ich habe noch nie eine Kurbel ersetzt. Einige Händler sagen immer erst, "muss angeguckt werden". Wollen also schon für die Schätzung der Arbeit / Komponenten Geld.
> 
> Soll ich selber? Tretlager ist wohl Vierkant und scheint noch ok, kann ich es behalten? Oder besser auch gleich neues Tretlager? Welche Maße müssen Kurbel und Tretlager für mein GT Tequesta 1994 haben? Soweit ich weiß war das Tretlager Maß damals 73mm.


Bei 7 fach Freilauf am Hinterrad wirst du warscheinlich Probleme mit einer 11 fach Kassette bekommen.Da solltest du wenigstens 8fach Standard haben. Das Vierkant Innenlager raus und ein neues für ne 1 fach Hollowtech Kurbel rein.Da hast du auch mehr Stabilität da die Lager da außen sitzen.Ist allerdings nicht so einfach das dann alle deine Teile zusammen passen.
Entweder erstmal in die Materie einlesen oder gleich vom Bikeshop bestellen lassen.Der Umbau selbst sollte nicht länger als ne halbe Stunde dauern.
1.alter Antrieb weg
2.neues Lager und Kurbel rein
3.Schaltwerk,Trigger,Kassette und Kette montieren
4.Feinjustierung
Du brauchst dazu aber auf jedenfall aber Spezialwerkzeug und das Fachwissen.Ist das vorhanden?Wenn nicht geh besser in den Shop.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Januar 2022)

Bei mir ist beim Antrieb ist quasi alles nicht original. Die Kurbel ist eine FC-M560 mit 110er Lochkreis. Das 40er TA Specialites Single Kettenblatt ist in  der Mitte montiert, außen eine Monoschiene innen ein Jumpstop. Das Innenlager ist ein 113er - mit dem originalen 107er schliff das Kettenblatt am Rahmen.

@cdrider wenn da eine 10ach-Kassette drauf war, dann passt auch 11fach. Dürfte dann wohl nicht das originale Hinterrad sein, denn auf ein 7fach-Freilauf dürften sie nicht passen.

@onlyand1 braucht man für die STX nicht 94er Kettenblätter für die mittlere Position? und da gibt es sicher 36 oder 38. Brauchst aber dann ebenso ne Monoschine und nen Jump Stop. Oder abwarten bis es die hier wieder gibt: https://www.stridsland.com/shop/94-bcd-5-bolt-chainring/

Beim Innelager kann ich jetzt nur rätseln. Das 94er Tequesta dürfte noch nen schmalen Hinterbau haben (wie mein 94er Karakoram). Das 95er Karakoram ist breiter.


----------



## onlyand1 (4. Januar 2022)

@cdrider hinten ist natürlich ein neueres Laufrad mit HG für 8-9-10er Kassette. Das tolle an den GTs ist ja das neue Laufräder problemlos passen, weil schon damals der Rahmen hinten 135mm breit gebaut wurde.

Die Deore m5100 11-52 Kassette passt auch auf HG, nur deswegen war das für mich interessant. Ich habe für hinten allerdings eine SunRace MX80 11-50 gekauft, da einige Käufer der Original Deore Kassette sagen, dass nach einer Weile sich die großen Kassettenritzel lockern. SunRace 11er Käufer sind dagegen happy. Die Microshift Advent X Schaltung ist schon ziemlich gut. Ein anderes Bike Projekt habe ich aber aufgegeben, somit kann ich die Deore M5100 probieren und ein etwas größeres Kettenblatt vorne wählen.

Die 10er Schaltung fuhr sich ok über ein paar Monate, natürlich war mir immer klar, dass ich ein anderes Kettenblatt brauche. Die jetzigen sind zudem nicht nur zu groß für die 10er und 11er Kette, sondern auch total am Ende. Benutzt habe ich das mittlere 34er Kettenblatt, der STX Umwerfer ist abgebaut.

@tvärsÖverFälten Soweit ich verstanden habe und selbst an meinem GT geprüft habe, ist das mittlere Kettenblatt mit 58mm das zentrale Blatt für die Verschraubung. Der 94er Lochkreis dient nur zu Verschraubung des großen Kranzes, nicht zur Befestigung des Kettenblatts mit der 5-Arm Kurbel. Sehr skurril vor allem auch weil auf den ersten Blick es so aussieht, als sei das große Blatt mit der Kurbel verbunden.
Hier ist eine technische Zeichnung der STX STX 58mm 94mm im Forum. Ich habe sie hier nochmal angehängt.
GT selber gab in den Spezifikationen 73mm bottom bracket an. Siehe englisch-sprachiger 1994er Katalog bei retrobike.co.uk. Die Tabelle am Ende des Katalogs listet sehr detailliert die Ausstattungen der 94er GTs auf. @tvärsÖverFälten Vielleicht auch interessant für dein 94er Karakoram.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Januar 2022)

Blasphemie!!!  Du hast die Blacklight-Lackierung entfernt, oder war es rot?

73mm ist die Gehäuse-Breite, nicht die Achsbreite. Die dürfte 110mm oder 107mm sein. Die STX-Kurbel disqualifiziert sich mit dem Lochkreis - dann suche mal nach einer FC-M560 - da bekommst Du am einfachsten Narrow-Wide-Blätter. Oder eben wie cdrider meinte gleich was modernes - optisch ist es mit der Pizza-Teller-Kassette eh schon verhunzt...scnr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (4. Januar 2022)

Ich habe in die GT's 73/113 eingebaut.Die Breite funzte sehr gut mit Shimano Kurbel.
Aber mal im Ernst man kann doch nich so n Schei.... bauen.Ne gute gebrauchte 1×11 kostet 150€ inklusive Kurbel.Noch n Lager für 35 un gut is.Alle Sram Kassetten der SX NX passen a auf Shimano Freilauf.
Was allerdings nacha die Schaltung mehr wert is wie das Rad.
Noch ne Abschlußfrage,bist du so mit der Kettenspannung gefahren?


----------



## onlyand1 (4. Januar 2022)

@cdrider Kettenspannung  Da habe ich zum ersten Mal versucht die Kurbel abzubekommen. Man sieht noch das Werkzeug stecken.

Geometrie passt für mich super, viel besser als mein vorheriges Stahl-MTB (92er Merida Dakar) und andere Vorgänger. Mit 10fach Schaltung, modernen leichten Reifen und Felgen, Ritchey Kyote Lenker fährt sich das GT wie ein modernes Stahl-Gravelrad / Crosscountry. Insofern ist es trotz verhältnismäßig "teurer" Komponenten günstig. Neben Kurbel / Tretlager kommen noch mal bessere Felgen , Vittoria Barzo / Mezcal Faltreifen sind unterwegs. Für mich ist es nicht ein Restaurierungsprojekt, sondern mein Bike für alles, Stadt, Einkäufe, kleine und große Touren. Und das alles klappt viel besser als gedacht.

@tvärsÖverFälten Ich habe das Rad in einem sehr schlechten Zustand für kleines Geld gekauft. Irgendein Vorbesitzer hatte das Rad in einem schrecklichen Feuerorange total amateurhaft übersprüht. Überall platzte die Farbe. Ich schätze es war ursprünglich rot , da an manchen Stellen unter dem Orange ein bisschen Rot schimmerte. Da war nichts von der Originallackierung zu retten, die gab es nicht mehr. Nach den frühen Umbauversuchen stand es jahrelang beim Vorbesitzer rum. Näheres wusste der Verkäufer auch nicht.
Felgen waren nicht mehr original, Reifen steinhart und spröde. Alles eingerostet. STX Schaltung funktionierte nicht mehr . Ich wusste dass es ein GT sein muss und über die Komponenten und die Nummer war nachher klar: Ein 94er Tequesta. Daher habe ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen gehabt das GT als Retromod umzubauen und die Farbe abzubeizen. Schaltwerk und Umwerfer funktionieren, STX Cantis & den alten GT Ergobar Lenker werde ich verkaufen. Der Ergobar Lenker wird auch von einem anderen GT getauscht worden sein, da dort Alivio A20 Bremsgriffe verbaut waren. Original wären das STX gewesen. So traurig sah es beim Kauf aus. Das leuchtende Orange des Fotos täuscht.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Januar 2022)

Ok, das ist genehmigt 😁

Mit der Kassette tue ich mich schwer, aber jeder Jeck is anners.

Wie groß bist Du eigentlich und ist das ein 22" oder gar 24" Rahmen (Mitte-Mitte gemessen)?


----------



## onlyand1 (4. Januar 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Ok, das ist genehmigt 😁
> 
> Mit der Kassette tue ich mich schwer, aber jeder Jeck is anners.
> 
> Wie groß bist Du eigentlich und ist das ein 22" oder gar 24" Rahmen (Mitte-Mitte gemessen)?



Bin 192cm groß. Ein 22er Rahmen. Gab es denn 24er? 

Ein Dankeschön für die Tipps @cdrider @tvärsÖverFälten Hat mir viel geholfen.
@cdrider Advent X Schaltwerk, Kassette und Schalthebel kosten um die 150 (ohne Kurbel) und hatte ich schon vorher verbaut, für die Deore M5100 Schaltwerk und Schalter habe ich unter 70 bezahlt, die Sunrace MX80 Kassette über Ebay Kleinanzeigen quasi neu für 70. Felgen habe ich von einem Bekannten. Ritchey Lenker hatte ich schon, die Barends ebenso.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Januar 2022)

Ich glaub vereinzelte 24" Rahmen gab es.

Bei dem Stützenauszug hätte ich jetzt gedacht, dass Du größer bist. Ich bin 183cm (SL 86cm > Sitzhöhe 77cm) und fahre 20" Rahmen


----------



## onlyand1 (18. Januar 2022)

Update meines 22er GT Tequesta (1994). 

Neuer Tange Seiki 1 1/8 Ahead Steuersatz, Satori Ahead Verlängerung, rote SQLab innerbarends.
"Neue" Deore Kurbel ( hatte nach euren Tipps und Einarbeiten in Tretlager & Co festgestellt, dass alle meine Projekträder Vierkant Tretlager haben und Kurbeln getauscht.)
Neue Laufräder mit breiteren Felgen (zumindest hinten wirklich neu), Schwalbe Rocket Ron Faltreifen V2.25 H2.1 (Vittoria Barzo / Mezcal 26er Faltreifen sind einfach nicht zu bekommen)
Deore Schaltung M5100 1x11
Todos: Kettenblatt ist noch nicht richtig positioniert (die alten Deore haben auf der Innenseite eine engere Begrenzung wodurch das Kettenblatt auf der mittigen Position nicht sauber festgeschraubt werden kann. Entweder Kettenblatt innen etwas abflexen bis es sitzt, anderes Kettenblatt oder andere Kurbel... Mmmm)
Kette, linke Kurbel, Schalt und Bremszüge, Deore Schalter, klassische polierte Ritchey Hörnchen statt der schwarzen, anderer Sattel...
Kann's kaum erwarten endlich das Tequesta wieder zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (18. Januar 2022)

Das Rad hat auf alle Fälle Charakter. Die roten Details gefallen mir, der rohe Rahmen auch. Mit der Gabelverlängerung sieht es halt aus wie zu kleiner Rahmen - aber besser es passt und wird gefahren als Optik und Staubfänger.


----------



## moped-tobias (18. Januar 2022)

Mein erstes 28er zum entspannten Touren.


----------



## cdrider (18. Januar 2022)

Alles schicke Rädchen hier 👍
Bei mir gabs GT technisch leider 2 Abgänge.Wurden gegen aktuellere Bike getauscht.Größe L war dem Herr und Größe M der Dame.


----------



## Jinpster (19. Januar 2022)

Ich liebe diese Farbe


----------



## cdrider (19. Januar 2022)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Ich liebe diese Farbe
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1405806


Warum willst es dann verkaufen?


----------



## Jinpster (19. Januar 2022)

Das kennst du doch selbst, N+1 ist lange überschritten.  Das Borrego steht schon als nächstes Projekt da. Zum einstauben wäre es zu schade.


----------



## helmsp (21. Januar 2022)

Spass-Commuter resp. N+1 Renner (GT Edge 1994) soweit fertig, die lila Schrauben müssen noch ersetzt werden.
Rahmengröße 59 aber ich tu mir auf lange Strecken schwer da der Sattel fast 12cm übern Lenker thront.

Letzte Woche mir noch einen GT Karakoram 1994 in Rahmengröße 20" ergattert (noch jungfräulich und ungeschraubt), da werde ich dasselbe Problem haben (siehe Foto), dabei müsste ich den Sattel nochmals um ca. 2cm rausziehen.
Wie macht ihr das eigentlich...oder kauf ich mir immer die falsche Rahmengröße.

184cm gross und 89 Schrittlänge. Ich weiss, ein Grauen für Bike-Fitters.


----------



## cdrider (22. Januar 2022)

Für dich wäre doch ein geslopter Rahmen gut.Das käme deinem "kurzen" Oberkörper entgegen.🤔


----------



## helmsp (22. Januar 2022)

cdrider schrieb:


> Für dich wäre doch ein geslopter Rahmen gut.Das käme deinem "kurzen" Oberkörper entgegen.🤔


Was bedeuten würde, dass die guten alten GT Rahmen für mich nicht passen zumal die auch noch alle einen recht kurzen Steuerrohr haben. Schade.
Oder Riser Bar à la BMX Lenker draufgeben.


----------



## onlyand1 (22. Januar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Spass-Commuter resp. N+1 Renner (GT Edge 1994) soweit fertig, die lila Schrauben müssen noch ersetzt werden.
> Rahmengröße 59 aber ich tu mir auf lange Strecken schwer da der Sattel fast 12cm übern Lenker thront.
> 
> Letzte Woche mir noch einen GT Karakoram 1994 in Rahmengröße 20" ergattert (noch jungfräulich und ungeschraubt), da werde ich dasselbe Problem haben (siehe Foto), dabei müsste ich den Sattel nochmals um ca. 2cm rausziehen.
> ...


Beim Edge entweder einen höheren Gewindevorbau oder Gewinde Ahead Adapter (Quill- Adapter).  Mit letzterem gewinnt man auch Höhe. Ahead Vorbau mit 25,2 Klemme. 

Beim Karakoram Ahead Verlängerung, sowie ich ihn auch nutze (paar Threads vorher).
Oder zB einen Ergotec Charisma High 45° Vorbau. 
Es gibt 22 Zoll GTs wie meins. Das sollte gleich für dich besser passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onlyand1 (22. Januar 2022)

Oder die 69er Variante fürs Karakoram.  Nix für Ästheten und Liebhaber originaler Klassiker... Pragmatischer Frevel für Slope Rahmen sozusagen:
Ersetz die Gabel durch eine 1 1/8 28er oder 29er Gabel. Am besten mit mechanischer Scheibenbremse, dann kannst du zwischen den Radgrößen variieren (26, 27.5, 29). 😉
Ich werde es auch Mal probieren.
Dank Ahead Steuersatz kann man ja schnell auf Original zurückbauen.


----------



## helmsp (22. Januar 2022)

onlyand1 schrieb:


> Oder die 69er Variante fürs Karakoram.  Nix für Ästheten und Liebhaber originaler Klassiker... Pragmatischer Frevel für Slope Rahmen sozusagen:


Puh, das ist aber schon sehr gewagt...

Ich schau mal wegem Ergotec o.ä.

Ach ja, und damit es nicht zu OT wird, hier mein Tequesta.


----------



## Jinpster (23. Januar 2022)

Ich hätte da ein Lösung für dich, Trotz 130er Vorbau sitzt es sich sehr bequem.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (25. Januar 2022)

Was ist das denn für eine Gabel im Borrego?

Das Tequesta und das Borrego haben ein schönes Lackfinish.



helmsp schrieb:


> 184cm gross und 89 Schrittlänge. Ich weiss, ein Grauen für Bike-Fitters.



Dann solltest Du auch definitiv ein 20" wie das Tequesta fahren. Ich fahre mit 183cm/86cm und Sitzhöhe 77cm auch 20zöllige. Überhöhung? Wahrscheinlich zu viel. Am MTB-GT dann mit 70mm Vorbau und 780mm Lenker (SQlab mit 16° Backsweep)


----------



## tomasius (29. Januar 2022)

Pünktlich zum 5. Geburtstag und leider auch zur Quarantäne fertig! 👍🙁

Eine Indoor-Runde durch das Wohnzimmer war aber möglich. 😉






Tom 👍


----------



## helmsp (31. Januar 2022)

So schaut es derzeit aus mit einem anderen Lenker. Sattelhöhe passt jetzt auch.
Bevor ich weiter Geld und Zeit investiere: Schaut das eurer Meinung nach komisch aus resp. Rahmen viel zu klein?


----------



## moped-tobias (31. Januar 2022)

Nu mal noch auf neue Decals warten.


----------



## Triturbo (1. Februar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> So schaut es derzeit aus mit einem anderen Lenker. Sattelhöhe passt jetzt auch.
> Bevor ich weiter Geld und Zeit investiere: Schaut das eurer Meinung nach komisch aus resp. Rahmen viel zu klein?



Find ich okay!


----------



## onlyand1 (1. Februar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> So schaut es derzeit aus mit einem anderen Lenker. Sattelhöhe passt jetzt auch.
> Bevor ich weiter Geld und Zeit investiere: Schaut das eurer Meinung nach komisch aus resp. Rahmen viel zu klein?


Ich würde tatsächlich an deiner Stelle einen größeren Rahmen probieren. Ich selbst mit 193cm hab den 22er. Ein klein wenig größer wäre super. Mein Sattel und Vorbau stehen allerdings erheblich mehr aus dem Rahmen als bei dir.
Ich werde dies Wochenende anfangen mein Tequesta zu einem 69er umzubauen. Alle Teile werden ab morgen da sein, 28 Alu Gabel neu, disc Vorderräder in 26, 27.5, 28 gebraucht. Reifen und Schläuche auch. mechanische Bremsen hab ich noch. Hab allerdings noch nie Scheibenbremsen montiert. Bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. Februar 2022)

.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (2. Februar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> 184cm gross und 89 Schrittlänge. Ich weiss, ein Grauen für Bike-Fitters.











						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Mainz finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## helmsp (2. Februar 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
> 
> 
> eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Mainz finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.
> ...


Interessant. Bei seinem Karakoram ist das Steuerrohr länger als meins. Dann habe ich eventuell doch kein 20" Rahmen (obwohl 50cm von Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr gemessen).


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (4. Februar 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Interessant. Bei seinem Karakoram ist das Steuerrohr länger als meins. Dann habe ich eventuell doch kein 20" Rahmen (obwohl 50cm von Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattelrohr gemessen).


GT wurde immer Mitte-Mitte gemessen - das ist der ganze Zauber. Dein Tequesta ist 20", Dein Karakoram 18"


----------



## helmsp (8. Februar 2022)

Kleine Runde mit den Kids gemacht.


----------



## AlbertZ (9. Februar 2022)

Zaskar LE, wieder fit gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdrider (9. Februar 2022)

Wie hastn den Rahmen bearbeitet das der so matt wirkt?


----------



## DanielGT (9. Februar 2022)

cdrider schrieb:


> Wie hastn den Rahmen bearbeitet das der so matt wirkt?


Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Wirkt milchig.


----------



## AlbertZ (9. Februar 2022)

cdrider schrieb:


> Wie hastn den Rahmen bearbeitet das der so matt wirkt?


Naja, einfach nie poliert


So wird eine natürliche Oxidation erzeugt​Wie oben kurz erwähnt, kann eine natürliche Oxidation auf drei verschiedene Arten herbeigeführt werden:

*An trockener Luft*: An trockener Luft bzw bei normalen Temperaturen beginnt die Oxidation bereits innerhalb weniger Minuten – nach mehreren Tagen ist die Dicke der Schicht stark gewachsen. Je höher die Temperatur der Luft ist, desto schneller und dicker wächst die Schicht an, weshalb dieser Vorgang durch Wärmezufuhr beschleunigt werden kann. Der Höhepunkt ist bei etwa 500 Grad Celsius erreicht; darüber ist das Aluminium kristallin und die Schicht wächst nur schlecht weiter.


*An feuchter Luft*: Hier wird die Oxidationsschicht deutlich dicker als an trockener Luft und besteht aus zwei Schichten: der Sperrschicht aus amorphem Aluminiumoxid und einer darüberliegenden, porösen Deckschicht aus Aluminiumoxid und Aluminium-Trioxid. Diese Schicht ist zumeist leicht gräulich und bietet einen guten Schutz gegen Korrosion.


*Im Wasser*: Wie auch an feuchter Luft oxidiert Aluminium im Wasser in zwei Schichten, weshalb auch hier die gräuliche Färbung zu erkennen ist. Enthält das Wasser jedoch weitere Schwermetalle, besteht das Risiko von Lochkorrosionen.
https://heimwerk.org/aluminium-oxidieren


----------



## Lousa (14. Februar 2022)

AlbertZ schrieb:


> Zaskar LE, wieder fit gemacht



Baue aktuell ein Zaskar auf, wie Deins, mit einem roten Lenker drauf.

Macht bereits jetzt schon im Stadtverkehr ordentlich Tempo-Druck, traumhaft zu fahren!


----------



## AlbertZ (14. Februar 2022)

Lousa schrieb:


> Baue aktuell ein Zaskar auf, wie Deins, mit einem roten Lenker drauf.
> 
> Macht bereits jetzt schon im Stadtverkehr ordentlich Tempo-Druck, traumhaft zu fahren!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1420301


Ohne Vorderrad-Bremse?


----------



## Lousa (14. Februar 2022)

AlbertZ schrieb:


> Ohne Vorderrad-Bremse?


ja, noch... wollt ich mal testen.


----------



## cdrider (14. Februar 2022)

Lousa schrieb:


> ja, noch... wollt ich mal testen.


Die vordere wird ja kaum gebraucht. 😄Thema Fliehkraft👍


----------



## Lousa (15. Februar 2022)

cdrider schrieb:


> Die vordere wird ja kaum gebraucht. 😄Thema Fliehkraft👍


Beim BMX in jüngeren Jahren war maximal eine hintere Bremse montiert.

Das Zaskar nur mit Hinterrad-Bremse braucht schon länger bis es zum Stehen kommt, aber in der Stadt cruise ich eher.

Ich frage mich allerdings, ob ich die hintere GT Hadley Nabe irgendwie lauter bekomme? Weiß das zufällig jemand?


----------



## To_Blade (1. März 2022)

Update 2022: Kenda Claw Skinwall in verblüffend gutem Zustand.
Allerding ist mir das wohl einen Touch zu bunt. 
Mal sehen wie es sich bei ein paar Fahren anschauen lässt..


----------



## DanielGT (1. März 2022)

To_Blade schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1429918
> Update 2022: Kenda Claw Skinwall in verblüffend gutem Zustand.
> Allerding ist mir das wohl einen Touch zu bunt.
> Mal sehen wie es sich bei ein paar Fahren anschauen lässt..


Vor einem dezenteren Hintergrund sieht das glaub ich ganz anders aus!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## To_Blade (11. März 2022)

Retro-Cruiser für die Liebste gekauft: GT Passage von 1991/1992. 
Natürlich sind über die Jahrzehnte einige der Originalteile getauscht worden, 
doch das Verbliebene ist in fabelhaftem Zustand. Rahmen rostfrei ud nur geringe 
Lackschäden. Ich werde erstmal ein wenig polieren und ggfls. auf Rapidfire rückrüsten.


----------



## onlyand1 (23. März 2022)

"Ist das ein Ersatzrad? Fürs Gelände? Was ist denn für ein Fahrrad?"
"Das ist ein GT aus den 90ern"
"Wozu brauchen sie das Rad denn?"
"Achso, das ist ein neues Rad für die Schubkarre"
"Ja, aber das ist doch ein Fahrrad !?"
🤦‍♂️


----------



## -markus- (25. März 2022)

Servus, 
kann mir jemand sagen, aus welchem Jahr mein Karakoram stammt?
Ich schätze mal so um 1993, aber irgendwie finde ich keine Bilder in diesem Blau.
Das Rad habe ich selbst schon seit über 20 Jahren, aber damals zu Schulzeiten gebraucht gekauft und als Alltagsrad genutzt. Federgabel und Magura war da schon dran, aber ich denke mal keine Originalausstattung. Mich würde interessieren, wie es im Originalzustand ausgestattet war, auch wenn ich keine großen Restaurierungspläne habe...
Das Rad hatte ich zuletzt über 10 Jahre verliehen und war das Bahnhofpendelrad für einen Freund. Jetzt fahre ich seit 5 Jahren MTB und habe es Mal zurückgeholt um es selbst wieder als Alltagsrad zu nutzen ;-)


----------



## ceo (25. März 2022)

-markus- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1444441
> Servus,
> kann mir jemand sagen, aus welchem Jahr mein Karakoram stammt?
> Ich schätze mal so um 1993, aber irgendwie finde ich keine Bilder in diesem Blau.
> ...


glaube '95


----------



## toastet (25. März 2022)

Das hier ist 93, so schief wie die Sticker sind müssen die aber ja auch nicht original sein. Schauen von hier aus auch einfarbig aus, kenne aber den UV-Zustand ja nicht. Wie ceo schon sagt, 95 oder auch 94 sind genau so möglich. Wobei 94 nur das purple und schwarz im (deutschen) Katalog standen, keine Ahnung wie zuverlässig das ist. Mir ist zB mein erstes 96er Talera gebrochen, das gab es eigentlich nur in grau. Ersatzrahmen als Tausch war aber dann saphirgrün, was nie im Katalog stand.


----------



## ceo (25. März 2022)

ich denke 1993 und früher kann man ausschliessen, einfach weil die farben und teilweise zugführung in diesen jahren anders waren. auch die all terra decals waren 1993 gelb mit verlauf ins orange, später erst uni gelb. 1995 gab es ein karakoram in uni blau, daher meine vermutung. 1996 war es dann schon wieder blau/schwarz....


----------



## -markus- (26. März 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> Das hier ist 93, so schief wie die Sticker sind müssen die aber ja auch nicht original sein. Schauen von hier aus auch einfarbig aus, kenne aber den UV-Zustand ja nicht.


Danke für die Infos. Als ich das Rad damals gekauft habe war es nur ein paar Jahre alt, daher gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass es mal neu lackiert oder beklebt wurde. Die Aufkleber wirken auch nur auf dem Foto schief angebracht, und waren nach meiner Erinnerung schon immer einfarbig gelb.
Der Erstbesitzer war damals Inhaber des Fahrradladens im Ort. Das macht es vermutlich etwas wahrscheinlicher, dass es um einen Rahmen selbst aufgebaut wurde.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. März 2022)

ist auf alle Fälle selten in blau mit gelben Decals, ist mir aber schon ein zwei mal begegnet.

Im Detail dann total seltsam, denn von den Decals her maximal 1995 (ab 1996 andere Schrift), allerdings gingen die Schaltzüge bis dahin immer durchs Groove-Tube und nicht am Unterrohr entlang

Bis 1995 haben Karakorams auch keine Gepäckträgerösen oben an den Sitzstreben.

(EDIT: ich sehe gerade, dass das 93er doch passt, weil doch Schaltzüge unten und Gepäckträgerösen - scheint aber nur 1993 so gewesen zu sein)

1995 und 1993/1994 lassen sich dadurch unterscheiden ob in den Sitzstreben ein deutlicher Knick ist. In den 94er hier bekomme ich maximal 2.1" Reifen - der 95er hat mehr Reifenfreiheit für 2.3"

Welches Rohrsatzlabel ist denn da dran? ich vermute fast, dass es ein Tequesta oder Timberline ist, wo aber die Karakoram-Decals draufgepappt sind.


----------



## Karakoram78 (27. März 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> ist auf alle Fälle selten in blau mit gelben Decals, ist mir aber schon ein zwei mal begegnet.
> 
> Im Detail dann total seltsam, denn von den Decals her maximal 1995 (ab 1996 andere Schrift), allerdings gingen die Schaltzüge bis dahin immer durchs Groove-Tube und nicht am Unterrohr entlang
> 
> ...


Richtig, blau und gelbe decals habe ich auch schon gesehen. Hin und wieder werden auch solche decalkits für 93 in der Bucht angeboten. Die Rahmenfarbe gab es laut Katalog nicht für das 93er Kara, kann aber trotzdem sein, weil GT auch special orders gemacht hat auf Kundenwunsch. Gerade als Rad eines Händlers ist das durchaus möglich. Die Farbe könnte das "Blue Imron" vom Team Avalanche sein, war also dieses Jahr verfügbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (27. März 2022)

Könnte es ein 96er Bravado mit anderen Stickern sein?
Hat einer einen Link zum "normalen" 95er GT-Katalog? Finde nur den 95er Tech-Katalog.


----------



## onlyand1 (27. März 2022)

-markus- schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1444441
> Servus,
> kann mir jemand sagen, aus welchem Jahr mein Karakoram stammt?
> Ich schätze mal so um 1993, aber irgendwie finde ich keine Bilder in diesem Blau.
> ...


Mach mal ein Foto von der Rahmennummer auf der Unterseite vom Tretlager Gehäuse des Rahmens. Das Produktionsjahr ist meist Teil der Nummer als Code oder mit der zweistelligen Ziffer. "94", "95"...
Dein Karakoram scheint eine Gewinderohr Gabel zu haben, also noch kein ahead Steuersatz. Das spricht für frühe 90er.
Die Bremsen sind Magura, richtig? Dann sind die sowieso nicht original und können wegen der Hydraulik nicht unter dem Oberrohr geführt werden wie im Original.
Welche Teile können noch original sein? Umwerfer, Schaltwerk hinten? Was ist da verbaut?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. März 2022)

onlyand1 schrieb:


> Gewinderohr Gabel


Karakoram mit Federgabel gab es direkt erst ab 1997 - die ist nicht original.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. März 2022)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Könnte es ein 96er Bravado mit anderen Stickern sein?
> Hat einer einen Link zum "normalen" 95er GT-Katalog? Finde nur den 95er Tech-Katalog.



hab ich, Moment...

Das 95er ist es definitiv nicht - bin mir langsam sicher, dass es von 1993 ist, da es sich von der Bauart mit dem Katalogbild oben deckt. Sonderlackierung wahrscheinlich. Das 96er Bravado hatte schon V-Brake-Zuganschläge und die meine ich bei jenem nicht zu sehen.


----------



## toastet (27. März 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Karakoram mit Federgabel gab es direkt erst ab 1997 - die ist nicht original.


In deinen 93er Unterlagen steht doch bereits die optionale Mag 21 




onlyand1 schrieb:


> Dein Karakoram scheint eine Gewinderohr Gabel zu haben, also noch kein ahead Steuersatz. Das spricht für frühe 90er.



Nein, dass ginge gerade bei den günstigeren Modellen mit Stahlrahmen noch deutlich länger. Die sind selbst im 1998er Katalog noch alle im unteren Preissegment mit Gewindevorbauten.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. März 2022)

toastet schrieb:


> In deinen 93er Unterlagen steht doch bereits die optionale Mag 21


da siehste mal wie ignorant ich beim Thema Federgabeln bin 

(hatte nur das gelbe von 97 vor Augen (das gelbe ist auch eher selten, oder?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceo (27. März 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Bis 1995 haben Karakorams auch keine Gepäckträgerösen oben an den Sitzstreben.


mein 1990er karakoram hat diese ösen, mein 1991er hatte sie auch. beides nachzusehen in meinen fotos. glaube eher, das die kleineren größen (16") keine ösen hatten. das ist aber nur eine these.



DanielGT schrieb:


> Könnte es ein 96er Bravado mit anderen Stickern sein?


ganz sicher nicht, das blau beim '96er bravado ist heller und matt und die sitzstreben am triangle seitlich gebogen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (27. März 2022)

ceo schrieb:


> glaube eher, das die kleineren größen (16") keine ösen hatten. das ist aber nur eine these.


Hier 94 und 95 jeweils in 20"
Wenn der Schaltzug durchs Groovetube geht wären diese aufgesetzten Ösen ja auch dem Schaltzug entlang der Sitzstrebe im Weg.


----------



## onlyand1 (27. März 2022)

Ich habe mir Magura gebraucht geholt. Dann zu Hause festgestellt: Mist, wir führe ich denn das Hydraulikkabel unter dem Oberrohr. Ohne Ösen wäre es einfacher. Daher habe ich die Arbeit erstmal verschoben.
Wenn's ein Stahl GT nach 93 ist, sollte die Nummer unter dem Tretlager Gehäuse Aufschluss geben. Hier ein Foto von meiner Nummer. Die ersten beiden Ziffern des 5er rechts Blocks ist das Baujahr. Easy


----------



## -markus- (27. März 2022)

Wow, ihr macht euch ja richtig Gedanken  
Morgen werde ich am Rad genauer nachsehen, und all eure Vermutungen prüfen.
Vorbau ist auf jeden Fall Gewinde, und Reifenfreiheit hinten ist gering. Da sind irgendwelche 1,9 CrossMarathon (oder so ähnlich) drauf mit wenig Luft zur Seite. Hatte mir schon abgespeichert maximal mit 2,0-2,1er MTB Reifen zu tauschen.


----------



## -markus- (28. März 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> 1995 und 1993/1994 lassen sich dadurch unterscheiden ob in den Sitzstreben ein deutlicher Knick ist. In den 94er hier bekomme ich maximal 2.1" Reifen - der 95er hat mehr Reifenfreiheit für 2.3"


Siehe Bild, denke da ist kein deutlicher Knick. Reifen sind 1,75. Platz natürlich hauptsächlich wegen der Bremsenabstützung so eng.



onlyand1 schrieb:


> Wenn's ein Stahl GT nach 93 ist, sollte die Nummer unter dem Tretlager Gehäuse Aufschluss geben.


Ne, da ist bei mir tatsächlich nichts. Also wohl nicht nach 93



onlyand1 schrieb:


> Welche Teile können noch original sein? Umwerfer, Schaltwerk hinten? Was ist da verbaut?


Schaltwerk ist Deore XT, Umwerfer Deore LX.

Danke euch für den vielen Input. Aber mein erster Gedanke, dass es irgendwo einfach ein eindeutiges  Katalogbild gibt mit dem Rad in dieser Farbe und Originalaustattung, war wohl etwas zu leicht gedacht ;-) Also die Frage kann gerne geschlossen werden ;-)
Hier noch ein paar Bilder zu den Fragen / Überlegungen.


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (28. März 2022)

1993 halte ich immer noch am wahrscheinlichsten.


----------



## Karakoram78 (28. März 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> hab ich, Moment...
> 
> Das 95er ist es definitiv nicht - bin mir langsam sicher, dass es von 1993 ist, da es sich von der Bauart mit dem Katalogbild oben deckt. Sonderlackierung wahrscheinlich. Das 96er Bravado hatte schon V-Brake-Zuganschläge und die meine ich bei jenem nicht zu sehen.


Hast du den ganzen 1995er Katalog als scan? Über den würde ich mich für meine Unterlagen freuen. 
Und wenn du noch den USA 1992 Katalog hast, wäre mein Glück perfekt.  Da habe ich bisher nur den deutschen gesehen...


----------



## DanielGT (28. März 2022)

Karakoram78 schrieb:


> Hast du den ganzen 1995er Katalog als scan? Über den würde ich mich für meine Unterlagen freuen.
> Und wenn du noch den USA 1992 Katalog hast, wäre mein Glück perfekt.  Da habe ich bisher nur den deutschen gesehen...


Ich auch!!!


----------



## ceo (28. März 2022)

-markus- schrieb:


> Reifen sind 1,75. Platz natürlich hauptsächlich wegen der Bremsenabstützung so eng.


die abstützung kann man auch nach unten drehen


----------



## -markus- (28. März 2022)

ceo schrieb:


> die abstützung kann man auch nach unten drehen


 das vereinfacht die Reifensuche dann wohl deutlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walt0or (19. April 2022)

Hier auch nochmal, noch ein anderer vorbau dann bin ich zufrieden 😍

Nächster Fund ist dann bitte ein rotes karakoram 🤓


----------



## onlyand1 (8. Mai 2022)

Ich habs getan, mein 94er GT Tequesta ist ein 69er geworden.... 28 Gabel, 28" Laufrad, TRP HY/RD Hydraulisch-mechanische Bremsen (max 160er Scheiben) aus meinem Altbestand. Quasi als Prototyp.



Ist keine MTB Gabel, daher max 2.1 bei 29 und 2.25 bei 27.5 Laufrad. Die 2.1 sind sehr knapp, auch die 2.25 27,5 passen gerade so. 



Suche starre MTB Gabel 29 evtl 27.5 für kleinen Preis. Ich möchte schon dickere Reifen aufziehen.



Erste kurze Testfahrt hat Spaß gemacht. 

Vielleicht auch durch die moderate Reifengröße und die old school Cross Felge sieht es weniger krass aus als ich dachte. Was meint ihr?

Mehr in Kürze.


----------



## Gumm1Kuh (15. Mai 2022)

Grüß Euch,

dachte ich teile mal ein paar Pics von meinem “Frankenstein“ Aufbau

Habe das Rad seit den frühen 90ern als Erstbesitz und was soll ich sagen? Ich liebe dieses Teil.

Ich wolle für mich einige Dinge ändern und obwohl ich noch nicht fertig bin (z.B: Risse Terminator Dämpfer macht mir Probleme) musste ich schon mal einen Testaufbau machen😊😊.

Gruß

Gumm1Kuh


----------



## Manni1599 (20. Mai 2022)

Nach langen Jahren der Suche bin ich endlich fündig geworden :Zaskar 100 Pro 9r.
Neu. (Laufleistung keine 20 Km..) 
🥰🥰🥰


----------



## korat (21. Mai 2022)

Und, kommt ihr gut miteinander zurecht?


----------



## Manni1599 (22. Mai 2022)

Ja, sogar noch besser als gedacht. Passt wirklich gut. Ist ja auch echt selten das man sich sofort so wohlfühlt auf



 dem neuen Rad. Ich finds prima das es Dir zu klein ist....
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten werden noch geändert (neue Pedale, neue Reifen, tubeless Umrüstung, mit der Zeit 1 x 11 oder 1 x 12...), neuer Lenker und Vorbau sind schon verbaut.


Ich bin wirklich froh das Du es mir überlassen hast. Vielen Dank nochmal.


----------



## korat (22. Mai 2022)

Das zu hören freut mich wirklich, einmal, daß du glücklich bist und für das Bike, daß es ein schönes Zuhause gefunden hat und endlich Auslauf bekommt.
Es ist wirklich sehr schön... aber für mich geht es zu neuen Ufern, das ist auch schon in Arbeit


----------



## LTS-Spinner (7. Juni 2022)

Upgrade für mein GT FORCE CARBON: 

DIY Spinergy Custom Aufbau mit Cyclone Disc-Naben und asymmetrischen WTB I35 Felgen, vorne mit 2,8er Schlappen… auf solchen Felgen mutieren selbst 2,4“ Reifen zu Ballons… 🎈


----------



## DanielGT (17. Juni 2022)

Es ist soweit:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (18. Juni 2022)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Es ist soweit:


Nur ärgerlich: Die Kette springt, die Kassette ist wohl doch hinüber.
Hat einer vernünftigen XTR M900 Ersatz in 12-28?


----------



## To_Blade (20. Juni 2022)

1. Ausfahrt 2022 mit dem Backwoods bei bestem Wetter


----------



## neuroncrust (23. Juli 2022)

Ein kleines Upgrade für das 1994er Karakoram: Neue Laufräder. Vorher Bild 1, nacher Bilder 2-4. Mavic Crossride bringen immer nochmal ne Schippe Schickness


----------



## Triturbo (28. Juli 2022)

Ich bin kein Freund von den Federgabeln am Stahl GT aber das sieht echt cool aus! 





Das Karakoram ist eins meiner besten Räder.


----------



## Davidbelize (28. Juli 2022)

Fertig.... bis auf Decals und Pedalen.


----------



## neuroncrust (30. Juli 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von den Federgabeln am Stahl GT aber das sieht echt cool aus!
> 
> Das Karakoram ist eins meiner besten Räder.



Hab auch lange nur Starrgabeln an meinen Stahl-GTs gehabt, aber dann kam ein Timberline FS und das war mit Federgabel plötzlich total geil 

Mein Karakoram sah ursprüglich ziemlich genau so aus wie deins und seit ich es habe, ist es auch unter meinen besten Rädern. In jedem Set Up.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielGT (30. Juli 2022)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Hab auch lange nur Starrgabeln an meinen Stahl-GTs gehabt, aber dann kam ein Timberline FS und das war mit Federgabel plötzlich total geil
> 
> Mein Karakoram sah ursprüglich ziemlich genau so aus wie deins und seit ich es habe, ist es auch unter meinen besten Rädern. In jedem Set Up.


Da kann ich absolut beipflichten!
Mein Karakoram Elite mit (umstrittener) AMP-Gabel macht mir auch nur Freude.
Bin damit vorgestern 80km die Ems entlang gefahren und bin immer noch total happy.
Für schweres Gelände vielleicht nicht optimal, aber für leichteres und Ausfahrten kann man sich da durchaus drin verlieben!


----------



## neuroncrust (30. Juli 2022)

DanielGT schrieb:


> Da kann ich absolut beipflichten!
> Mein Karakoram Elite mit (umstrittener) AMP-Gabel macht mir auch nur Freude.
> Bin damit vorgestern 80km die Ems entlang gefahren und bin immer noch total happy.
> Für schweres Gelände vielleicht nicht optimal, aber für leichteres und Ausfahrten kann man sich da durchaus drin verlieben!


Meine alten Herren (Karakoram 94, Timerbline 97, STS 96) jage ich sowieso nicht mehr durchs Gelände, die müssen nur noch Straße - das allerdings so schnell wie möglich


----------



## DanielGT (30. Juli 2022)

neuroncrust schrieb:


> Meine alten Herren (Karakoram 94, Timerbline 97, STS 96) jage ich sowieso nicht mehr durchs Gelände, die müssen nur noch Straße - das allerdings so schnell wie möglich


Macht ja auch einfach richtig Laune!👍🏻


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. August 2022)

Bückebügellenker-GTs sind ja ne never ending Story bei mir 




Tequila Moonrise


----------



## helmsp (1. August 2022)

tvärsÖverFälten schrieb:


> Bückebügellenker-GTs sind ja ne never ending Story bei mir


Sehr fesch und hervorragendes Timing deine Inspiration, am nachmittag hole ich einen alten GT Outpost ab. Dann schauen wir mal ob ich es auch schaffe so günstig wie möglich auf Bückebügellenker umzubauen. Hat halt (leider?) V-Brakes. Tektro Bremshebel?


----------



## tvärsÖverFälten (1. August 2022)

helmsp schrieb:


> Sehr fesch und hervorragendes Timing deine Inspiration, am nachmittag hole ich einen alten GT Outpost ab. Dann schauen wir mal ob ich es auch schaffe so günstig wie möglich auf Bückebügellenker umzubauen. Hat halt (leider?) V-Brakes. Tektro Bremshebel?



Ja, Tektro-Bremshebel:


----------



## helmsp (2. August 2022)

Eben entschieden, mein GT Force wird auf 2x10 mit 105 R7000 Komponenten (bis auf Kassette und STI) umgebaut. Es macht einfach viel Spass und da soll nicht nur zum pendeln verwendet werden.
So schaut es derzeit noch aus.


----------



## helmsp (5. August 2022)

Erstmals fertig.


----------



## onlyand1 (9. August 2022)

Ich fahre zzt am liebsten mit dem 27.5 Vorderrad, was aber auch daran liegt das mein 28er VR einfach zu schwer ist. HR Laufrad passt optisch nicht so ganz, früher oder später kommt da ein Neues 26er. Ansonsten fährt sich das GT mit all den Umbauten super. Ich überlege ob ich einen Klarlack draufmache oder nochmal den Rahmen entroste und ihn zum Beispiel brüniere. Scheinbar ist das Brünieren aber nicht besonders haltbar. Hat jemand eine MTB 29 1 1/8 rigide Gabel? Meine erlaubt leider keine dickeren Reifen als 2.25 bei 27.5 oder 2.1 bei 28. Beides auch nur bei niedrigen Druck so um die 2 Bar.


----------



## ArneEssenRuhr (27. August 2022)

Mein Aufbauprojekt eines 1993er GT Zaskar LE ist erst mal fast abgeschlossen. (Der Sattel ist ziemlich Runter und muss noch ersetzt werden). Poliert habe ich den Rahmen übrigens mit Nevr Dull. 

Die Daten, soweit ich sie habe:

Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE (Baujahr nach Rahmennummer 08/93)
Schaltung: Shimano Deore XT 8-fach (Ursprünglich SRAM Grip Shift, auf Shimano Rapidfire umgebaut)
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP
Bremsen: Magura HS-22 Race Line
Brakebooster: Gorilla, Blau eloxiert
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC
Flaschenhalter: Ringlé H2O Ultra Light XC Bottle Cage
Reifen: Hintern: Panaracer Smoke classic, Vorne: Panaracer Dart classic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (1. September 2022)

GT Outpost 1998 fertig.
Alles original bis auf Griffe und Reifen.
Licht drauf, Klingel, Tasche und Flasche...jetzt fehlt nur mehr Schutzblech und evtl. Front-Rack.


----------



## To_Blade (9. September 2022)

Unter e-Scootern


----------



## Davidbelize (10. September 2022)

War schön heute.


----------



## helmsp (20. September 2022)

ÜberzeuGTer Pendler.
Da es ein Sommer-Pendel / Spass-Rad ist wird es übern Winter ein wenig umgebaut...1x mit ovalem 44t Kettenblatt zum testen.


----------



## To_Blade (27. Oktober 2022)

I´m No. 5





Mal wieder ein neues Bike im Stall: Avalanche 96/97 frisch aus 
dem Kofferraum. Umbau und Politur laufen inzwischen.


----------



## tomasius (29. Oktober 2022)

Bevor es beim nächsten Sperrmüll entsorgt wird, habe ich mir das geschundene Nomad an Land gezogen und etwas umgebaut. 😉

















Schlechte Lagerhaltung bei mir: Ich hatte keinen Schaltzug mehr. 😉

Tom 👍🏼


----------



## Jinpster (29. Oktober 2022)

Geil Tom, tolle Farbe. Was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## Davidbelize (29. Oktober 2022)

Sehr sehr dezent. Das gefällt.


----------



## epic2006 (30. Oktober 2022)

Schöne Radl baut er schon immer, der Tom…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (31. Oktober 2022)

Jinpster schrieb:


> Geil Tom, tolle Farbe. Was ist das für eine Gabel?


Danke! Die Farbe nennt sich Anthrazit und gibt es günstig bei Action. 😉

Die Gabel stammt aus einem All City Nature Boy.



Davidbelize schrieb:


> Sehr sehr dezent. Das gefällt.



Jo, less is more! 👍🏼 Auf Decals habe ich verzichtet. Den Reynolds 853 hatte ich noch herumliegen. Mogelpackung sozusagen. 😜



epic2006 schrieb:


> Schöne Radl baut er schon immer, der Tom…



Danke! Da kann ich nur zustimmen! 😜

Morgen sause ich dann damit mal ausgiebig durch den Wald und über das Herbstlaub.
Mal sehen, vielleicht kommen noch Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger dazu. Und die Hügi liegt ja auch noch hier. 😉
Aber eins nach dem anderen: Ein Cyclocross Titan-Projekt hat nun erst einmal Vorrang. 😉 - Natürlich kein GT.

Tom 👍🏼


----------



## Maternus (2. November 2022)

Mal wieder aus dem Keller geholt. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie schnell es ist.


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. November 2022)




----------



## tomasius (4. November 2022)

Das Cirque mir U-Brake habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen. Sehr schön! 👍🏼
Mein nächstes Projekt ist ein Cyclone. - Aber nicht das Modell von GT, sondern von Gilbertson (NL).





Tom 👍🏼


----------

